# [Official] The AMD Radeon 7800 Owners Club



## kabj06

Well, I haven't seen a club for this yet, if there is already one please tell me. If you would like to join just post a picture of your card, a GPU-Z screenshot, or an invoice/receipt for your card.

The 7850/7870 are nice little cards for the more budget minded gamer.
Especially when prices will come down a bit these cards will be the sweet spot for alot of gamers IMO.

Here are some reviews:
http://www.techspot.com/review/504-amd-radeon-7870-7850/
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/AMD/HD_7850_HD_7870/1.html
http://www.guru3d.com/article/amd-radeon-hd-7850-and-7870-review/1
http://pcper.com/reviews/Graphics-Cards/AMD-Radeon-HD-7870-2GB-and-HD-7850-2GB-Pitcairn-Review/
http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/graphics/36125-amd-radeon-hd-7870-hd-7850-graphics-cards/
http://vr-zone.com/articles/amd-radeon-hd-7870-and-hd-7850-review/15108.html
http://www.hardocp.com/article/2012/03/04/amd_radeon_hd_7870_7850_video_card_review
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/4595/amd_radeon_hd_7870_2gb_reference_video_card_review/index.html
http://www.kitguru.net/components/graphic-cards/zardon/amd-hd7870-and-hd7850-graphics-card-review/

The 7850 specs:

Memory: 2GB GDDR5
Memory interface: 256-bit
GPU clock speed: 860MHz
Memory speed: 1.20GHz
Architecture: 1,024 stream processors
CF connectors: 1
PCI-E power: 1x 6-pin
Max power draw: 150W
Power Phases: 4
MSRP: £190 - $250

The 7870 specs:

Memory: 2GB GDDR5
Memory interface: 256-bit
GPU clock speed: 1000MHz
Memory speed: 1.20GHz
Architecture: 1,280 stream processors
CF connector: 1
PCI-E power: 2x 6-pin
Max power draw: 225W
Power Phases: 5
Card lenght: 242mm
MSRP: £260 - $350

Both cards take up 2 slots in your case.

Most of the 7850/7870 cards clock to Catalyst Overdrive max settings without any additional voltage.
To get your card higher you need MSI Afterburner 2.2.0, Asus GPU Tweak or Sapphire Trixx

You can get MSI Afterburner here
Asus GPU Tweak here
And Sapphire Trixx here

The best driver to use with these cards is probably Catalyst 12.8
You can get the 12.8 drivers here
You can also find the Beta on that page. *Do NOT install the Catalyst 12.11/12.12/13.1 drivers if you are running [email protected] on your Radeon card*

You can all post your results and findings about the 7850/7870 here to share with our community.
You can also post all your questions about the 7850/7870 here for the community to anwser.

If anything needs to be added and/or changed to this first post then please say so here or send me a PM
*Please do not PM about joining unless you have PMd AuraNova and have gotten no response*.

And last but definitely not least, the sig code!







The AMD Radeon 7800 series club!









Code:



Code:


[CENTER]:skull:[URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/1231670/official-the-amd-radeon-7800-owners-club/0_100]The AMD Radeon 7800 series club![/URL]:aaskull:[/CENTER]

*Made the club official (!) 8/15/12 - Have fun guys. - staryoshi


----------



## AuraNova

_***THE OFFICIAL***
***AMD RADEON HD 7800 SERIES CLUB***_


*To join the club:*
All you have to do is PM me a *picture of your card(s)*, *a full screenshot* of any overclocks you may have, and a *GPU-Z link with your user name on it*. _If you post it on the thread, PM me to the post._ As of right now, these are the current regulations. Rules may change from time to time until something is fully established. THAT DOES NOT MEAN those who are already in the club will have to reprove themselves. You're grandfathered in!









If you PM me and don't hear from me right away, chances are that I can't get to it at that moment. I will do so as soon as I possibly can. Usually within the week. *DO NOT PM ANYONE ELSE ABOUT JOINING.* This list will always be updated by me, unless I decide to pass it to someone else.

kabj06 is the information epicenter and co-lead for the club. Most technical questions can be answered by him. If not, plenty of other members will be willing to help you out.

*Members:*
Members are in order of their highest core clocks, then by memory clocks.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0Aq9yZNgMePU2dE5LQ2s1T0VUVUZvSDdIajhGMER5N2c&output=html&widget=true

Let me know if there's anything else you all want me to add to the chart.

*Latest Drivers:*
Keep things up to date with the latest Catalyst drivers:
*Drivers for 64 bit Windows Vista/7*

*Unleash the Beast:*
Now that you have your card, as awesome as it is stock, squeeze what you can out of it and even beat a *7950!* Now, if you want want to use the Catalyst Control Center that comes with your drivers download, you can use these alternative programs:
*MSI Afterburner*
*ASUS GPU Tweak*
*Radeon BIOS Editor* (For advanced users. _Has NOT been updated for 7xxx series cards yet._)

*Tools for Monitoring:*
To make sure the card, as well as your overclocks run smooth, here are some programs to help assist you in doing so:
*GPU-Z*

*Enjoy your stay!*
Feel free to ask any questions about the 7800 series and we'll answer them as best as we can. We can always learn from one another too.

Share any benchmarks, overclocks, or projects you have done, or are planning to do. That would give inspiration for others to do the same.


----------



## reisya

Wait my Sapphire 7870 come retail in my country. Goodluck for club


----------



## tango bango

So out of all the 7870 cards that will be up for sell, which one has the best warranty ?


----------



## AuraNova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tango bango*
> 
> So out of all the 7870 cards that will be up for sell, which one has the best warranty ?


Personally, MSI. I've never had a problem with them, ever. Not to say that others haven't had issues with them either.

MSI usually offers a 3 years warranty and is really good about RMAs and such. Even so, 3 years is more than enough for a video card seeing as people usually upgrade roughly after 2 years.

People will also stick to Gigabyte as well.


----------



## kabj06

Has anyone gotten a hold of one of these yet?


----------



## AuraNova

I might be ordering mine tonight. If not then, then on Sunday.


----------



## kpo6969

I got the Sapphire HD7850 on Thurs and it's a very nice card. The 7870 would of been nicer but my wallet didn't agree with me.


----------



## AuraNova

The HD 7800 series came at just before the time the Nvidia GTX 680 was on the verge of being released. So almost all of the focus was on that card and it's rumored benchmarks compared to the HD 7970. Soon after the relase of that card, a ton of "HD 7970 vs GTX 680" threads popped up all over the place. This put the 7800 series on the backburner and its release fell on quite a few deaf ears. One of the other main reasons is its price point, I think. in any event, I do plan to get an HD 7870 very soon (this week actually). I hope in the future, more people consider these cards. Probably once the price comes down a bit, more people will buy into it.

In the meantime, I have enhanced this "club" of sorts to include a spreadsheet on the front page. I was the first response in the thread, so it was an easy spot to garner attention without having outside or inside members to go to another page. Also, I have always wanted to do a spreadsheet for a thread.







If there are any questions or columns you want me to add to the list, or if you have a 78xx card and want to be added, let me or kabj06 know. I guess we can all try to make something of a club here, but I doubt it'll take off like the 7900 series and GTX 680 clubs have. I really think the 7850 and 7870 are great cards based on the reviews I read. I hope they come down in price a bit more to entice people a bit more.


----------



## Thebreezybb

Only the price point of the 7870 is stopping me from getting one. $270-300 is the maximum i could pay for this card.


----------



## kabj06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuraNova*
> 
> The HD 7800 series came at just before the time the Nvidia GTX 680 was on the verge of being released. So almost all of the focus was on that card and it's rumored benchmarks compared to the HD 7970. Soon after the relase of that card, a ton of "HD 7970 vs GTX 680" threads popped up all over the place. This put the 7800 series on the backburner and its release fell on quite a few deaf ears. One of the other main reasons is its price point, I think. in any event, I do plan to get an HD 7870 very soon (this week actually). I hope in the future, more people consider these cards. Probably once the price comes down a bit, more people will buy into it.
> In the meantime, I have enhanced this "club" of sorts to include a spreadsheet on the front page. I was the first response in the thread, so it was an easy spot to garner attention without having outside or inside members to go to another page. Also, I have always wanted to do a spreadsheet for a thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If there are any questions or columns you want me to add to the list, or if you have a 78xx card and want to be added, let me or kabj06 know. I guess we can all try to make something of a club here, but I doubt it'll take off like the 7900 series and GTX 680 clubs have. I really think the 7850 and 7870 are great cards based on the reviews I read. I hope they come down in price a bit more to entice people a bit more.


Thanks for the spreadsheet! Repped! I really hope this club becomes as large as the last generation's club was!


----------



## AuraNova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thebreezybb*
> 
> Only the price point of the 7870 is stopping me from getting one. $270-300 is the maximum i could pay for this card.


I completely agree. $300 would have been the perfect price for me based on the performance. Even with a little overclock, it matches or sometimes BEATS a 7950. At this point, I'm probably gonna take a hit this week and buy one, but I am applying for the Newegg Preferred card. I can get $20 off right off the bat.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kabj06*
> 
> Thanks for the spreadsheet! Repped! I really hope this club becomes as large as the last generation's club was!


Not a problem. It feels good to be a part of something. lol


----------



## kpo6969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kabj06*
> 
> Thanks for the spreadsheet! Repped! I really hope this club becomes as large as the last generation's club was!


Thank you also.
I hope we get more driver support soon. Only driver so far is 8.95.5 Win7 x64 (which I'm using). I need one for Win8 CP and also to have Sapphire update the TriXX utility for 7800's. MSI afterburner is a no go and who knows if it will ever be, even though Keppler was added to beta 15.


----------



## kabj06

Well, Amazon bumped the ship date from April 11th to April 25th. I have canceled my order and instead ordered a MSI Geforce 570 from Newegg.

Just kidding. I ordered an Asus Radeon 7850 from Newegg.


----------



## navit

Would love to be added to this with my pair of 7870's. How is your spreadsheet working?


----------



## kabj06

I'm not quite sure. Just post a picture or an invoice and I'll add you to the group. I need to ask AuraNova how to use it.


----------



## navit

clocks are at: 1050/1200


----------



## AuraNova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kabj06*
> 
> Well, Amazon bumped the ship date from April 11th to April 25th. I have canceled my order and instead ordered a MSI Geforce 570 from Newegg.
> Just kidding. I ordered an Asus Radeon 7850 from Newegg.











Once you get it in, I'll change your info.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navit*
> 
> Would love to be added to this with my pair of 7870's. How is your spreadsheet working?


Got you taken care of, adding you in right now.


----------



## navit

cool, thanks


----------



## Dawn of War

Anyone have an educated guess on when we will see a righteous price drop on the 7800 series cards since Nvidia has released the 680? I'd love to have a 7850 but I'm not paying the inflated current prices.


----------



## tango bango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navit*
> 
> 
> clocks are at: 1050/1200


Would you, could you please, purdy please give a small review of these cards as I'm going to buy one in the next week or so .


----------



## navit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tango bango*
> 
> Would you, could you please, purdy please give a small review of these cards as I'm going to buy one in the next week or so .


http://www.overclock.net/t/1232986/my-new-toys-msi-7870-crossfire


----------



## AuraNova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dawn of War*
> 
> Anyone have an educated guess on when we will see a righteous price drop on the 7800 series cards since Nvidia has released the 680? I'd love to have a 7850 but I'm not paying the inflated current prices.


It won't happen for a while. It's taking long enough for 7900 cards to go down, and they haven't yet. Best bet is that we'll see 7800 prices come down sometime about a month after the GTX 660 or GTX 670 comes out. From what I read, that's sometime in April. So May-ish would be around the possible time the 7800 cards would come down in price. So at this rate, who knows?


----------



## Warweo

*Proof of purchase:
*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







*Proof of overclock:* 1200/1275



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/6bxbv/

*Proof of overclock:* 1300/1450


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/r325/




I've been waiting since the 19th for one of these to crop up. Finally some other people to talk to about this card. Not even AMD have it on their UK site yet...

EDIT: What is the stock voltage for the R7870? My card defaults to "1.168" in AB, but GPU-Z displays less than that, 1.155. Anandtech mentioned having to increase their VCORE from 1218mv to 1300mv to OC up to 1275MHz. I set the VCORE to 1218mv, temperatures are fine, <60*c. Can anybody clarify the actual voltage for these cards. AMD's support information sees somewhat lacking in comparison to nVidia...









Thanks,
Warweo


----------



## AuraNova

Welcome, Warweo!

Also, for the very small amount of people who have a 7850 or 7870, I want to put down which drivers you are currently using. 12.3 CCC might not work well for some and may have to roll back to a previous CCC. So, let me know which version you are using.

Another bit of info that is optional, especially if you overclock, is a GPU-Z link. As of right now, it's not a requirement. This info will be helpful to anyone who is thinking of buying a specific brand or are trying to see how well these overclock and want proof. Images are alright, but those will have to be searched for throughout the thread. It's too time consuming.

Thanks to all! I hope to see more people in the club.


----------



## Vispor

Getting my 7850 in the mail today. I will be posting OC results and benchmarks. I should be starting around 9pm EST.


----------



## AuraNova

Alright, so I gave in. *I bought a 7870 last night* and it should get here roughly by the end of the week (Friday). It's a good thing too. I work some crazy hours this week and work will take my mind on anticipating this card coming in.









This ATI/AMD card is my first one since I owned a 9600XT new.


----------



## navit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuraNova*
> 
> Alright, so I gave in. *I bought a 7870 last night* and it should get here roughly by the end of the week (Friday). It's a good thing too. I work some crazy hours this week and work will take my mind on anticipating this card coming in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This ATI/AMD card is my first one since I owned a 9600XT new.












http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/d2qvw/

^^^^^ The GPUZ link you asked for^^^^^^^^


----------



## Vispor

Incoming benchmarks.....







I gotta say, I am very impressed with this little card. I have the OC settings maxed out in afterburner. Temps never got higher than 61C under load.


----------



## kabj06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vispor*
> 
> Incoming benchmarks.....
> I gotta say, I am very impressed with this little card. I have the OC settings maxed out in afterburner. Temps never got higher than 61C under load.


These cards are as perfect as the 5000 series. Low heat, low power, small cards, Geforce 580 performance for half the price.


----------



## AuraNova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navit*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/d2qvw/
> ^^^^^ The GPUZ link you asked for^^^^^^^^


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vispor*
> 
> Incoming benchmarks.....
> -snip-
> I gotta say, I am very impressed with this little card. I have the OC settings maxed out in afterburner. Temps never got higher than 61C under load.


Added and updated!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kabj06*
> 
> These cards are as perfect as the 5000 series. Low heat, low power, small cards, Geforce 580 performance for half the price.


Even more so, my 560 Ti used more power, and performed less then the 7870. This was one of many reasons I decided to go with this card.


----------



## navit




----------



## Vispor

That bench doesn't work in xfire, as it's ran only in windowed mode.


----------



## navit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vispor*
> 
> That bench doesn't work in xfire, as it's ran only in windowed mode.


Yea I know but wanted to run it anyway


----------



## Projector

So how are the 78's working out for all of you? I was contemplating getting 2 7850's in crossfire to play about with instead of one 7970. They look awsome with aftermarket cooling, low power draw and rather small and cute =p It would either be 2 7850's or 2 560ti 2gb sli what do you all think?


----------



## Vispor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Projector*
> 
> So how are the 78's working out for all of you? I was contemplating getting 2 7850's in crossfire to play about with instead of one 7970. They look awsome with aftermarket cooling, low power draw and rather small and cute =p It would either be 2 7850's or 2 560ti 2gb sli what do you all think?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1231670/the-amd-radeon-7800-club/20#post_16825150

It smoked my 560ti that it replaced.


----------



## kpo6969

Here's my gpuz for the chart. Thanks

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/98hrx/


----------



## scottrmm

My MSI 7870


----------



## kabj06




----------



## AuraNova

Welcome to the club scottrmm!

Everything else has been added/updated.

As for my card, I should have it in tomorrow afternoon. I work late that day. Saturday is a lot of the same. So I probably won't open it until my next day off, which is Sunday.


----------



## doctrgiggles

Mine came yesterday.



EDIT; Here's the validation link.
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/k4qug/


----------



## AuraNova

doctriggles, is that a 7870 or 7850?


----------



## Jon A. Silvers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuraNova*
> 
> doctriggles, is that a 7870 or 7850?


it is 7850 due to 1024 unified shaders.


----------



## wickedout

It's a done deal. I ended up ordering this, the Sapphire 7870 OC Edition! Can't wait to get it! Nice thread for sure. I'll sub to it for tips and tricks!

Hopefully this is a solid upgrade over my XFX 6870!


----------



## navit

It will be a great upgrade over your 6870, it was an upgrade over my 6970 Lighnting


----------



## Farih

Lol, i couldnt find a owners club at first so started my own.

Sorry.

I have put alot more info on the first post though, maybe you could copy it ?
Then once you copy it i can delete my thread








http://www.overclock.net/t/1236487/amd-radeon-hd7850-hd7870-owners-club

Here is my 7850 btw.


----------



## kabj06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Lol, i couldnt find a owners club at first so started my own.
> Sorry.
> I have put alot more info on the first post though, maybe you could copy it ?
> Then once you copy it i can delete my thread


Done!


----------



## spenny

I just put together my first PC in over 5 years (which I owned a Macbook and loved it until it died on me) with a 7870. I've got to do some tuning, but I got about the same results as Farih.

I have a question, my mobo and gpu are both PCI-e 3.0 compatible, but when I checked on the computer it said that it's running at 2.0?


----------



## AuraNova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Lol, i couldnt find a owners club at first so started my own.
> Sorry.
> I have put alot more info on the first post though, maybe you could copy it ?
> Then once you copy it i can delete my thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1236487/amd-radeon-hd7850-hd7870-owners-club
> Here is my 7850 btw.


Thanks for the info anyway. As I see, kabj06 has taken care of the specs portion of it. I added the picture to my post. You also have been added to the list.







I will actually be working on a "logo" and banner in due time.

One last thing, *Farih* and *vispor*, I need to know the brand of cards you are using. People looking to buy a card want to see how far an overclock will get them. So them knowing the brand is a help. Thanks guys!


----------



## DeadLink

Add me in.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuraNova*
> 
> Thanks for the info anyway. As I see, kabj06 has taken care of the specs portion of it. I added the picture to my post. You also have been added to the list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will actually be working on a "logo" and banner in due time.
> One last thing, *Farih* and *vispor*, I need to know the brand of cards you are using. People looking to buy a card want to see how far an overclock will get them. So them knowing the brand is a help. Thanks guys!


My card is a Club3D 7850 reference design, max clock now is 1120/1425mhz with a 3Dmark score of P6802


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kabj06*
> 
> Done!


Ill close mine and link to this thread


----------



## Jon A. Silvers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spenny*
> 
> I just put together my first PC in over 5 years (which I owned a Macbook and loved it until it died on me) with a 7870. I've got to do some tuning, but I got about the same results as Farih.
> I have a question, my mobo and gpu are both PCI-e 3.0 compatible, but when I checked on the computer it said that it's running at 2.0?


pci express controller is in cpu. Ivy bridge support it ,sandy don`t,until you buy ivy bridge you wont have pci express 3.0 . Hope I helped.


----------



## DeadLink

Do we have any Reference PCB photo's yet?


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jon A. Silvers*
> 
> Your cpu supports pci express 2.0 ,you need ivy bridge for 3.0 support,cause pci express controller is in cpu. Hope that I helped.


Running PCI-E 2.0 or 3.0 wouldnt make much of a difference in performance i think with these cards....

@ Spenny, i had my card clocked slightly higher then yours. also my cpu is running @ 5ghz, dont know what yours is at but that might make a difference.


----------



## Jon A. Silvers

what it needs to this tred to become "OFFICIAL TREAD" ?


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadLink*
> 
> Do we have any Reference PCB photo's yet?


I could get the cooler of and make picture's but my good camara died and now i only got some cheap camera left


----------



## DeadLink

^ Diddo, My camera died not to long ago. Now I am sitting on an Iphone. Waiting on response from EK about water blocks for these cards.

Edit 1: I am thinking of ordering a couple of the 7850's from different manufactures and ripping them apart. If I get enough support to do this I may take this up to do. I will only do 1 NON reference for I use these for water cooling and I do not want to be stuck with just a plain card.

I can also do a MAX OC of the same model on AIR and Water for comparison. Input?


----------



## Jon A. Silvers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Running PCI-E 2.0 or 3.0 wouldnt make much of a difference in performance i think with these cards....
> @ Spenny, i had my card clocked slightly higher then yours. also my cpu is running @ 5ghz, dont know what yours is at but that might make a difference.


Maybe for 7990 crossfire or gtx680 in 3-way sli.







,for me thats too much money spent on gpu`s, 7850 or 7870 ,in cf is max needed for one monitor setup.
also a great cpu choice ,heard that 2550 is better oc capable than 2500k or 2600k,cause is lacking integrated gpu.


----------



## Jon A. Silvers

I am left with superb camera (nikon d5100),but lacking gpu... LOL
when I buy sapphire 7850 ,will pic and test it on air cooling. maybe a video also.

funny stuff :


----------



## DeadLink

I think the voltage would still limit the CPU regardless of Integrated GPU or not.

@Silvers I have a 7850 on the way I think its the same model you are looking at getting. I can take some High res shots for you when it arrives if you like.


----------



## Jon A. Silvers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadLink*
> 
> I think the voltage would still limit the CPU regardless of Integrated GPU or not.


So do I. I saw somewhere that they run a little cooler without the gpu part,in the end it is not much of a matter.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadLink*
> 
> @Silvers I have a 7850 on the way I think its the same model you are looking at getting. I can take some High res shots for you when it arrives if you like.


That would be nice.In the worst scenario I would buy non oc version in the best the oc one.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jon A. Silvers*
> 
> Maybe for 7990 crossfire or gtx680 in 3-way sli.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,for me thats too much money spent on gpu`s, 7850 or 7870 ,in cf is max needed for one monitor setup.
> also a great cpu choice ,heard that 2550 is better oc capable than 2500k or 2600k,cause is lacking integrated gpu.


I myself havent notice a difference really, this 2550K needs 1.44V on load for 5ghz, i have seen both the 2500K and 2600K do better.
Its still the luck of a draw i think with any K model.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jon A. Silvers*
> 
> So do I. I saw somewhere that they run a little cooler without the gpu part,in the end it is not much of a matter.
> That would be nice.In the worst scenario I would buy non oc version in the best the oc one.


I think OC versions with the 7850 is pretty useless, most of them clock to max clocks in catalyst [1050/1450]
Also there is no votlage control [yet ?] on the 7850's wich make's you OC them higher.
If there is no [OC] aftermarket version that brings voltage control then the reference design cards are the best IMO.


----------



## DeadLink

I was researching compatible Water Blocks and the future of the card itself. Having a good air cooler and the possibility of being cooled with a full cover block makes me more interested than its actual OC potential. Compatibility makes me smile not the scores or the records.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadLink*
> 
> I was researching compatible Water Blocks and the future of the card itself. Having a good air cooler and the possibility of being cooled with a full cover block makes me more interested than its actual OC potential. Compatibility makes me smile not the scores or the records.


I always take refrence designs, they have the best compatibility with aftermarket coolers and W/C blocks.
Since there is no voltage control on a 7850 i do think a waterblock is pretty useless, an Arctic Acellero coolblock would be my choice... cheaper but still cool and silent.


----------



## Jon A. Silvers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> I think OC versions with the 7850 is pretty useless, most of them clock to max clocks in catalyst [1050/1450]
> Also there is no votlage control [yet ?] on the 7850's wich make's you OC them higher.
> If there is no [OC] aftermarket version that brings voltage control then the reference design cards are the best IMO.


Only available in my country is those two sapphire models,I would like to push that card 1ghz core and 1.4ghz mem 24/7,dream spped would be 1.1ghz core ,1.5 mem.


----------



## DeadLink

Its more for the complete silence and lower load temps. I was merely saying that because I to believe that reference cards are much better but if they offer a decent cooler that is much quieter why not pick it up. Especially if it is still reference.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jon A. Silvers*
> 
> Only available in my country is those two sapphire models,I would like to push that card 1ghz core and 1.4ghz mem 24/7,dream spped would be 1.1ghz core ,1.5 mem.


I keep mine running at 1050/1400mhz
MSI AB doesnt give much extra's and isnt completely bug free yet.
Highest clock yet is 1120/1425mhz [MSI AB doesnt go higher then 1120mhz on the core







]

I hope soon someone release's a registry tweak to enable higher clocks in catalyst like they done for the 6950/6970
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadLink*
> 
> Its more for the complete silence and lower load temps. I was merely saying that because I to believe that reference cards are much better but if they offer a decent cooler that is much quieter why not pick it up. Especially if it is still reference.


Completely agree


----------



## DeadLink

This is the model I have ordered.

SAPPHIRE 11200-01-20G Radeon HD 7850 2GB


----------



## Jon A. Silvers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadLink*
> 
> This is the model I have ordered.
> SAPPHIRE 11200-01-20G Radeon HD 7850 2GB


it is sapphire 7850 oc .









920mhz - 1250 mhz


----------



## DeadLink

We will see what it can do against the 6950 I have.


----------



## DeadLink

Here is a list for the US based OCN members of the current offered 7850's. Using Newegg so if I miss one let me know.

*7850 Model Cards*

Asus DC2 -Newegg-
Gigabyte -Newegg-
HIS -Newegg-
MSI -Newegg-
PowerColor -Newegg-
Sapphire -Newegg-
Sapphire OC Edition -Newegg-


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadLink*
> 
> We will see what it can do against the 6950 I have.


had my 6950 clocked at 1020/1275mhz and my 7850 at 1120/1425mhz
Tested them in 3Dmark11
The 6950 got P6616
The 7850 got P6802

The 6950 was run with a 2600K the 7850 with a 2550K
The 2600K gave 2000 more points in physics so the 7850 might had gotten P6900+ with a 2600K


----------



## DeadLink

Good to know. I am still looking for additional cards to add to the list ATM.


----------



## Farih

A few post's back some asked for reference PCB picture's
Took advantage of the chance to re-apply some proper TIM.




Seeing this gave me an idea










Tada











Sadly i dont have before screenshots so you have to trust me on my word









Before in Furmark = 84~85 degrees 68% Fan
After in Furmark = 81~82 Degrees 64% Fan


Before in Rift = 80 degrees 54% Fan
After in Rift = 73 degrees 42% Fan.


Having the case of and some new TIM seems to help








Also without the casing around the fan it sounds more silent on the same fan speeds.

To bad there isn't a memory temperature sensor on the card so i cant tell if those temperature's have been improved or not.


----------



## DeadLink

So the "MOD" seems to have dropped Temps by at least 5C average?


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadLink*
> 
> So the "MOD" seems to have dropped Temps by at least 5C average?


In furmark just 3~4 degrees and 4% less fan.
In gaming about 6~7 degrees and about 8~10% less fan.

Lets say on average 5 degrees yes.

Getting the fan housing of made it alot more silent to.


----------



## DeadLink

Less turbulence I presume. Looks like a zalman cooler lol.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadLink*
> 
> Less turbulence I presume. Looks like a zalman cooler lol.


Yeah it does lol, its a very plain little cooler.
Think i might put Scythe Setsugen 2's on it, not a super good cooler but should do good on these low power cards.
Dont think Arctic coolers will fit once i get a second 7850.


----------



## kabj06

I was able to get my OC up to 1200 on the core and 1300 on the memory. Sadly the drivers keep crashing when I OC the card to much. The weird thing is that I have gotten 0 artifacts. Is this a driver issue or a stability issue? I'm running Catalyst 12.3


----------



## spenny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Running PCI-E 2.0 or 3.0 wouldnt make much of a difference in performance i think with these cards....
> @ Spenny, i had my card clocked slightly higher then yours. also my cpu is running @ 5ghz, dont know what yours is at but that might make a difference.


Oh, ok. I updated my build today.. I need to do some research on OCing, my card is an OEM OC and I'm running Asus AITuner(?) OC for the CPU and RAM. I basically built this computer to play D3, but I also wanted something slightly future-proof. I picked the 7870 because it's had good reviews and as a newer card, it might be available down the road for crossfire.


----------



## DeadLink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kabj06*
> 
> I was able to get my OC up to 1200 on the core and 1300 on the memory. Sadly the drivers keep crashing when I OC the card to much. The weird thing is that I have gotten 0 artifacts. Is this a driver issue or a stability issue? I'm running Catalyst 12.3


Its your cooling, Mem is giving up regardless of temps.

Let me restate that. Insufficient cooling can lead to crashes. The components on the card must all be balanced and cooled effectively otherwise you will get that. If you drop the Mem and keep the core will it stay stable and not crash?


----------



## kabj06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadLink*
> 
> Its your cooling, Mem is giving up regardless of temps.


Even with the memory at stock it still does it.


----------



## DeadLink

Fresh Install of windows and drivers too?


----------



## kabj06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadLink*
> 
> Fresh Install of windows and drivers too?


I didn't do a fresh install but I did wipe the old drivers and install the new ones.


----------



## DeadLink

Sounds like Voltage or heat to me. Reminds me of errors I would get on a couple of my cards when they pushed to hard.

When do the drivers crash?


----------



## kabj06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadLink*
> 
> Sounds like Voltage or heat to me. Reminds me of errors I would get on a couple of my cards when they pushed to hard.
> When do the drivers crash?


About a minute into benching. Also, I can run Furmark for as long as I want without the drivers ever crashing. The hottest it ever gets is 75 degrees.


----------



## DeadLink

Best suggestions.

1. Re seat the card.
2. Use two separate PCI Connections from the PSU Or vise versa.
3. Fresh Install or try in another computer if possible.
4. Re Seat Heat Sink and Re apply thicker Thermal Pads and TIM (Worst Case)
5. Find the biggest fan you have and stick that sucker on the side of the card to see if that changes anything during normal crashes.


----------



## navit

Club is coming along very well guys, nice job








There will be more of us soon enough


----------



## DeadLink

How are those cards working for you?


----------



## Thebreezybb

I think I'm gonna get one 7870 mid-end of April, regardless of a price cut or not. Now, which Brand is the question i want to ask?


----------



## kabj06

This was the best score I was able to get. Random crashing or not this card is awesome. It keeps up with the 6970s!


----------



## navit

Very nice thank you, when everything is working good they fly








Also got a 7970 lightning so that has become my weekend project, at least while the wife is at work anyway


----------



## navit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thebreezybb*
> 
> I think I'm gonna get one 7870 mid-end of April, regardless of a price cut or not. Now, which Brand is the question i want to ask?


MSI


----------



## wickedout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thebreezybb*
> 
> I think I'm gonna get one 7870 mid-end of April, regardless of a price cut or not. Now, which Brand is the question i want to ask?


Sapphire is what I went with! My card will be here on Tuesday!


----------



## DeadLink

Sapphire here.


----------



## wickedout

I totally was thinking when I get my 7870 on Tuesday it will be a nice little upgrade for my rig. I know for a fact it will kick the socks out of my 6870 from XFX.


----------



## kabj06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wickedout*
> 
> I totally was thinking when I get my 7870 on Tuesday it will be a nice little upgrade for my rig. I know for a fact it will kick the socks out of my 6870 from XFX.


My 7850 could eat my 6870 for lunch. There's no doubt that the 7870 is faster.


----------



## navit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kabj06*
> 
> My 7850 could eat my 6870 for lunch. There's no doubt that the 7870 is faster.


The 7870 is just a little faster than the 6970


----------



## DeadLink

Stock for Stock?


----------



## navit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadLink*
> 
> Stock for Stock?


I came from a 6970 Lightning running @ 940/1375 to the 7870 running @1050/1200, and the 7870 is faster and runs much cooler. When I run one by itself I dont break 60c


----------



## DeadLink

Sounds like a deal ESP for a new card right? lol.


----------



## Swiftdeathz

Can't wait to try out my Sapphire 7870 OC edition should arrive sometime next week. It is gonna be replacing an XFX 5830 (which was actually an RMA replacement for a 512mb 4890)


----------



## navit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadLink*
> 
> Sounds like a deal ESP for a new card right? lol.


ESP????
Sorry


----------



## DeadLink

Especially.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navit*
> 
> I came from a 6970 Lightning running @ 940/1375 to the 7870 running @1050/1200, and the 7870 is faster and runs much cooler. When I run one by itself I dont break 60c


6970 vs 7870 isnt ever fair.
When both overclocked a 7850 is even faster then a 6970







[posted result of 6950 unlocked + overclocked and overvolted vs 7850 overclocked without raising voltage a few pages back]


----------



## navit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadLink*
> 
> Especially.


OH









YEP!!!! Or two









Sidenote: 3000th post


----------



## DeadLink

WHOOPIE!


----------



## Thebreezybb

So, Sapphire is the popular brand around here... no one recommends Asus?









I'll decide in 2-3 weeks at most, and after that i'll be joining this Club


----------



## DeadLink

It really depends on what you want to do with the card.


----------



## Swiftdeathz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thebreezybb*
> 
> So, Sapphire is the popular brand around here... no one recommends Asus?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll decide in 2-3 weeks at most, and after that i'll be joining this Club


I almost bought the Asus simply because of the 3 year warranty (vs 2 year for the Sapphire) and because of the direct contact heatpipe cooler, but ultimately went with the Sapphire since there have been alot more positive reviews from both review sites and actual buyers (newegg, amazon etc) vs very little for the Asus. I also have seen the design of the heatsink for both and I think the Sapphire one looks more efficent.


----------



## kabj06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swiftdeathz*
> 
> I almost bought the Asus simply because of the 3 year warranty (vs 2 year for the Sapphire) and because of the direct contact heatpipe cooler, but ultimately went with the Sapphire since there have been alot more positive reviews from both review sites and actual buyers (newegg, amazon etc) vs very little for the Asus. I also have seen the design of the heatsink for both and I think the Sapphire one looks more efficent.


I'm not having issues with my Asus card (aside from the driver crashes, which I believe are driver related).


----------



## Farih

Btw, is there a registry tweak out yet to enable higher clocks in catalyst ?
MSI AB only give's me up to 1120mhz wich isnt enough either


----------



## reisya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Btw, is there a registry tweak out yet to enable higher clocks in catalyst ?
> MSI AB only give's me up to 1120mhz wich isnt enough either


Even try with unofficial tweak MSI AB?!?


----------



## Swiftdeathz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kabj06*
> 
> I'm not having issues with my Asus card (aside from the driver crashes, which I believe are driver related).


Are you using the latest 12.4 betas? They are what I'm currently using with my 5830, not sure if they resolve some stability issues for the 7xxx series.


----------



## kabj06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swiftdeathz*
> 
> Are you using the latest 12.4 betas? They are what I'm currently using with my 5830, not sure if they resolve some stability issues for the 7xxx series.


Linky?


----------



## Swiftdeathz

http://developer.amd.com/Downloads/OpenCL1.2betadriversWindows.exe

http://developer.amd.com/Downloads/OpenCL1.2betadriversLinux.tgz

First link is the Windows version. I read about it on rage3d which they heard about it on guru3d.


----------



## Lukegrimbley

Really hope to join this club on pay day. So, MSI or XFX? 7870 btw


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reisya*
> 
> Even try with unofficial tweak MSI AB?!?


You mean the UnOfficialOverclockingEULA in MSI AB Config ?
If so then yes, that only give's me up to 1120mhz


----------



## navit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukegrimbley*
> 
> Really hope to join this club on pay day. So, MSI or XFX? 7870 btw


Msi all the way


----------



## wickedout

MSI all the way. Though I ordered Sapphire.

Sent from my Droid Charge using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukegrimbley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navit*
> 
> Msi all the way


I have an MSI justnow. Bit of a fanboy i geuss. I will be replacing a 5750. Expecting to see a big differance


----------



## navit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukegrimbley*
> 
> I have an MSI justnow. Bit of a fanboy i geuss. I will be replacing a 5750. Expecting to see a big differance


So your replacing a 5750 for a 7850 or 7870??? Yes you will see a big difference and much better temps as well


----------



## Vispor

Mine is a reference Powercolor. Hopefully I'll be running 2 of em soon.


----------



## Lukegrimbley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navit*
> 
> So your replacing a 5750 for a 7850 or 7870??? Yes you will see a big difference and much better temps as well


7870

It's a long overdue upgrade. Going to be eating rice for a month to pay for it though
Choice made then, MSI it is. Love the twin frozr. I even like the look of it. I find alot of aftermarket coolers make cards look cheap or tacky. Will fit right into my system .


----------



## reisya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> You mean the UnOfficialOverclockingEULA in MSI AB Config ?
> If so then yes, that only give's me up to 1120mhz


Maybe need hardmod for more squeeze


----------



## spenny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukegrimbley*
> 
> Really hope to join this club on pay day. So, MSI or XFX? 7870 btw


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reisya*
> 
> Maybe need hardmod for more squeeze


And how do we do that ?

There used to be a registry tweak to set higher clocks in catalyst, that was for 6950/6970 though.
You could set core over 1600mhz then.


----------



## wickedout

I feel like a little kid in a candy store. Can't wait to get my new 7870 on Tuesday. It's being shipped via UPS so who knows when it'll be here. I'm hoping early. We'll see.


----------



## navit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukegrimbley*
> 
> 7870
> It's a long overdue upgrade. Going to be eating rice for a month to pay for it though
> Choice made then, MSI it is. Love the twin frozr. I even like the look of it. I find alot of aftermarket coolers make cards look cheap or tacky. Will fit right into my system .


Look at the rice as summer weight managment, time to lose the winter storage


----------



## AuraNova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vispor*
> 
> Mine is a reference Powercolor. Hopefully I'll be running 2 of em soon.


yay~ I have a reference Powercolor too. I like the uniformity of the reference cooler. Even though I have good airflow in my case, I just like the reference design better. (Well, nothing beats the looks of a Twin Frozr.)









I can't wait until tomorrow so I can do an unboxing and play with this thing. I might do a little bitty overclocking for now. I'd rather do a BIOS overclock when the BIOS editor gets updated....if ever.

_Now, on to club business:_

Okay, so DeadLink is in, and everything else has been updated.

As for everyone else, I kinda want to make this thread a little more organized. So when you have the chance, post some updated screenshots of your clocks/proof. I'll be doing so with mine this weekend. As for those who are getting cards in, all we need is a *screenshot and GPU-Z link*. 3DMark score is optional for now, but I may make it standard in the future.

_Thank you all and welcome to those joining!_


----------



## wickedout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuraNova*
> 
> yay~ I have a reference Powercolor too. I like the uniformity of the reference cooler. Even though I have good airflow in my case, I just like the reference design better. (Well, nothing beats the looks of a Twin Frozr.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait until tomorrow so I can do an unboxing and play with this thing. I might do a little bitty overclocking for now. I'd rather do a BIOS overclock when the BIOS editor gets updated....if ever.
> _Now, on to club business:_
> Okay, so DeadLink is in, and everything else has been updated.
> As for everyone else, I kinda want to make this thread a little more organized. So when you have the chance, post some updated screenshots of your clocks/proof. I'll be doing so with mine this weekend. As for those who are getting cards in, all we need is a *screenshot and GPU-Z link*. 3DMark score is optional for now, but I may make it standard in the future.
> _Thank you all and welcome to those joining!_


Thanks for the update! I'll be sure to post my GPU-z screenshot come Tuesday sometime. Should have overnight-ed my order! Lol!


----------



## reisya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> And how do we do that ?
> There used to be a registry tweak to set higher clocks in catalyst, that was for 6950/6970 though.
> You could set core over 1600mhz then.


Maybe this is can be reference for you.. *7970 OCP Mod*

Goodluck


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> And how do we do that ?
> There used to be a registry tweak to set higher clocks in catalyst, that was for 6950/6970 though.
> You could set core over 1600mhz then.


Search for racex, it's writtenby the guy who wrote rbe. I'm on my phone so i can't link it.


----------



## reisya

This for RacerX. *Click Me*

Hope this will work with 7800 series


----------



## Warweo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadLink*
> 
> Stock for Stock?


Stock for stock the 7870 is only just behind a GTX580. With a 100MHz OC on the core it's a bit faster. So the 7870 is much faster than the 6970 at stock, therefore.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reisya*
> 
> This for RacerX. *Click Me*
> Hope this will work with 7800 series


Lol, when i click link it says the site has been seized by Home Land Security


----------



## Warweo

That's not funny, it's a tech forum being targeted...


----------



## DeadLink

FYI its april fools day.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warweo*
> 
> That's not funny, it's a tech forum being targeted...


Hmmm, strange it seems to work now again.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadLink*
> 
> FYI its april fools day.


----------



## DeadLink

Lol I thought people had these super high tech phones to alert them of some of the worst days of the year. This being the most annoying one.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadLink*
> 
> Lol I thought people had these super high tech phones to alert them of some of the worst days of the year. This being the most annoying one.


My phone is super high tech, it has a color screen and can send text message's !
lol its an 8 year old Nokia 6021


----------



## DeadLink

Somehow I had this day marked on my trusty Wall Calendar and still blindsided by horrible jokes.


----------



## Warweo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadLink*
> 
> FYI its april fools day.


Haha! Yes, good point. It's after 12pm where I am, I guess techpowerup being a .com it was still AM.


----------



## Farih

Hmmm tryed 12.4 preview drivers but after installing it i couldnt set any clocks anymore in MSI AB.
So re-installed MSI AB and still no clocks can be changed.
Went back to 12.3 and still cant change clocks in MSI AB.
I can set them in catalyst though but only up to 1050/1450mhz wich offcourse isnt enough.

WTH happened ?


----------



## DEW21689

Hello everyone! I just registered this account with overclock.net just to join this thread =)

I ordered my 7850 (PowerColor) a few days ago and it should get here around Tuesday. I will upload photos of it for anyone interested in the PCB design etc. I plan to overclock this card to 1GHz (I like the arbitrary number leave me alone =P) and when EK comes out with the WB I plan to liquid cool it and make it a single slot GPU for use in a mATX case build I"m currently working on, lots of modding to be done ^_^

Cheers!


----------



## navit




----------



## reisya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Hmmm tryed 12.4 preview drivers but after installing it i couldnt set any clocks anymore in MSI AB.
> So re-installed MSI AB and still no clocks can be changed.
> Went back to 12.3 and still cant change clocks in MSI AB.
> I can set them in catalyst though but only up to 1050/1450mhz wich offcourse isnt enough.
> WTH happened ?


When check review other website max clock still 1050/1450 and i can't find 7850 other can make more than that and nothing clue anymore








Just wait for newest driver or another tweak from others


----------



## kabj06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Hmmm tryed 12.4 preview drivers but after installing it i couldnt set any clocks anymore in MSI AB.
> So re-installed MSI AB and still no clocks can be changed.
> Went back to 12.3 and still cant change clocks in MSI AB.
> I can set them in catalyst though but only up to 1050/1450mhz wich offcourse isnt enough.
> WTH happened ?


There's a couple of DLLs that you need. Try GPU Tweak. I was able to get my clocks to about 1180 with it.


----------



## di inferi

Well, does anyone have any inside information as to when XFX will be releasing their r7870's? I have been harassing Google but that bum doesn't know anything lol.

Hopefully, within the week.... I have a $5,000 tax refund coming in.... and I need to spend it....

Unless AMD drops the price of the 7950 or EVGA launches the 680 FTW I will be joining this club very soon.

Hope everyone is enjoying their cards.


----------



## spenny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuraNova*
> 
> all we need is a *screenshot and GPU-Z link*. 3DMark score is optional for now, but I may make it standard in the future.
> _Thank you all and welcome to those joining!_












P6736 3DMarks, picture on my build page


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Hmmm tryed 12.4 preview drivers but after installing it i couldnt set any clocks anymore in MSI AB.
> So re-installed MSI AB and still no clocks can be changed.
> Went back to 12.3 and still cant change clocks in MSI AB.
> I can set them in catalyst though but only up to 1050/1450mhz wich offcourse isnt enough.
> WTH happened ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kabj06*
> 
> There's a couple of DLLs that you need. Try GPU Tweak. I was able to get my clocks to about 1180 with it.


If I could give some advice, you guys might want to follow the 7970 thread, or at least search for answers there because everything you go through will have been tackled earlier there.

As for your issue, 12.2 betas and whql and above drivers have had unofficial overclocking method aka UOM removed from official support. You can make those drivers work by adding in the missing dll files just as kabj06 confirmed. Also, even with the clock control files added in some drivers like 12.3 whql still act weird.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> If I could give some advice, you guys might want to follow the 7970 thread, or at least search for answers there because everything you go through will have been tackled earlier there.
> As for your issue, 12.2 betas and whql and above drivers have had unofficial overclocking method aka UOM removed from official support. You can make those drivers work by adding in the missing dll files just as kabj06 confirmed. Also, even with the clock control files added in some drivers like 12.3 whql still act weird.


Can you point us out wich 7970 thread and maybe wich post could help or that contain good info ?


----------



## Swiftdeathz

Yeah, I would appreciate as well in anticipation of my new gpu.


----------



## neoroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> If I could give some advice, you guys might want to follow the 7970 thread, or at least search for answers there because everything you go through will have been tackled earlier there.
> As for your issue, 12.2 betas and whql and above drivers have had unofficial overclocking method aka UOM removed from official support. You can make those drivers work by adding in the missing dll files just as kabj06 confirmed. Also, even with the clock control files added in some drivers like 12.3 whql still act weird.


I use Cat 12.3 and MSI Afterburner 2.2.0 beta 15 with MSI R7870 TF OC but weird, sometimes voltage jumps to 1.60volt??? only a second and randomly like that, is it miss-read?? or?? Eventhough I can normaly overclock it... but I'm afraid if it reads correctly at 1.60volt.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Farih

@Neoroy, I do hope its missreading









This is what i needed to do to enable higher clocks in MSI AB or TriXX
You need to put a file named atipdlxx.dll in your Windows/SystemWow64 folder.
Restart PC and done.

You can get the file *here*

It comes from catalyst 12.1.
Why its not inside newer versions is beyond me









Btw, MSI AB and trixx gives clocks to 1120mhz, Asus GPU Tweak up to 1711mhz


----------



## DeadLink

Do your voltage check while MSI AB is off, use a different tool to monitor the readings and record them for a period like 30 minutes in a GPU intensive game.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadLink*
> 
> Do your voltage check while MSI AB is off, use a different tool to monitor the readings and record them for a period like 30 minutes in a GPU intensive game.


Or you can just use furmark for a load and monitor volts in hwinfo.


----------



## AuraNova

Well, I'm about to install the card. I was supposed to go watch WrestleMania, but I found out the local bars and such are not hosting it. So anyway, time to install my 7870~ WOOT


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuraNova*
> 
> Well, I'm about to install the card. I was supposed to go watch WrestleMania, but I found out the local bars and such are not hosting it. So anyway, time to install my 7870~ WOOT












Anyways....

I managed to get a nice little overclock out of the 7850 finally









Wonder how far you can push them if there was some voltage control on the 7850


----------



## neoroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Or you can just use furmark for a load and monitor volts in hwinfo.


Thx tsm106, will do







But I prefer Kombustor, Furmark is too hard for cards.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadLink*
> 
> Do your voltage check while MSI AB is off, use a different tool to monitor the readings and record them for a period like 30 minutes in a GPU intensive game.


Thx Deadlink, I guess I will use CPUID HWmonitor and GPUZ sensor monitoring.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> @Neoroy, I do hope its missreading
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what i needed to do to enable higher clocks in MSI AB or TriXX
> You need to put a file named atipdlxx.dll in your Windows/SystemWow64 folder.
> Restart PC and done.
> You can get the file *here*
> It comes from catalyst 12.1.
> Why its not inside newer versions is beyond me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, MSI AB and trixx gives clocks to 1120mhz, Asus GPU Tweak up to 1711mhz


Thx for the link Farih







I saw this issue too in guru3d forum, but my Afterburner (2.2.0 beta 15 with Cat 12.3) can raise my voltage up to 1.30volt without problem or without use atipdlxx.dll added. But when I see in my Windows/SystemWow64 folder yup there is no atipdlxx.dll .... Its strange that I can push voltage without problem.


----------



## di inferi

For those of you who already have a 7870 what kind of FPS are you getting on bf3 multiplayer?


----------



## wickedout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways....
> I managed to get a nice little overclock out of the 7850 finally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder how far you can push them if there was some voltage control on the 7850


That's impressive for the GPU. Why are you getting such a low vcore with that CPU and reaching 5.0 MHz?


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wickedout*
> 
> That's impressive for the GPU. Why are you getting such a low vcore with that CPU and reaching 5.0 MHz?


Yeah i was rather amazed i could score that high with this tiny card lol.
The low voltage you see is just from C1e and speedstep.
Voltage on load is 1.44V


----------



## Jon A. Silvers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*


this one tops all I saw. http://vr-zone.com/articles/blizzard-delays-diablo-iii-release-until-next-year/15413.html








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways....
> I managed to get a nice little overclock out of the 7850 finally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder how far you can push them if there was some voltage control on the 7850


Are your card wc or on air?


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jon A. Silvers*
> 
> this one tops all I saw. http://vr-zone.com/articles/blizzard-delays-diablo-iii-release-until-next-year/15413.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are your card wc or on air?


Its air cooled like this:


----------



## Jon A. Silvers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wickedout*
> 
> That's impressive for the GPU. Why are you getting such a low vcore with that CPU and reaching 5.0 MHz?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways....
> I managed to get a nice little overclock out of the 7850 finally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder how far you can push them if there was some voltage control on the 7850


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Its air cooled like this:


pcb is almoust identical to sapphire`s 

what is the rating on those chokes (r??) ,and temperatures for core and mem? tnx


----------



## neoroy

This is weird, when playing Crysis2 with stock clock I got this weird voltage at GPUZ (stock voltage is 1.218volt) :



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

AB is off. Only install Cat 12.3 and not AMD driver 8.95.5..... maybe I need to install 8.95.5 first then Cat 12.3??


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jon A. Silvers*
> 
> pcb is almoust identical to sapphire`s
> what is the rating on those chokes (r??) ,and temperatures for core and mem? tnx


No idea what they are rated at, didnt look tbh.

Temperatures i reach is 81 degrees max in furmark under custom fan profile
In gaming it goes up to about 73 degrees with same custom fan profile.
It doesnt have a sensor for memory temps








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neoroy*
> 
> This is weird, when playing Crysis2 with stock clock I got this weird voltage at GPUZ (stock voltage is 1.218volt) :
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> AB is off. Only install Cat 12.3 and not AMD driver 8.95.5..... maybe I need to install 8.95.5 first then Cat 12.3??


In HW monitor you dont see his spike, maybe its something to do with GPUZ ?


----------



## Jon A. Silvers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> No idea what they are rated at, didnt look tbh.
> Temperatures i reach is 81 degrees max in furmark under custom fan profile
> In gaming it goes up to about 73 degrees with same custom fan profile.
> It doesnt have a sensor for memory temps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In HW monitor you dont see his spike, maybe its something to do with GPUZ ?


Nice temps,fan haves a tad high rpm thou. tnx for quick reply.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jon A. Silvers*
> 
> Nice temps,fan haves a tad high rpm thou. tnx for quick reply.


Thats why i run a custom fan profile, the standard fan profile is way to noisy. [it keeps the card even cooler though 65 degrees gaming and 72 degrees furmark but with alot of noise







]


----------



## Jon A. Silvers

In my Antec P182eu I have 4 antec tri cool coolers at lowest 800rpm (2in,2ex),and 2x noctua NF-P12 900rpm,hope that those sapphire`s vents are not much louder. On my old 4850x2 stock vent were killers for my ears,but with zalman VF900-Cu were awesome with silence,they are similar to yours on club but spinning much slower.

these three from arctic cooling are awesome for 7850 :
http://www.arctic.ac/en/p/cooling/vga/455/accelero-mono-plus.html?c=2182
http://www.arctic.ac/en/p/cooling/vga/375/accelero-twin-turbo-ii.html?c=2182
http://www.arctic.ac/en/p/cooling/vga/430/accelero-s1-plus.html?c=2182


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jon A. Silvers*
> 
> In my Antec P182eu I have 4 antec tri cool coolers at lowest 800rpm (2in,2ex),and 2x noctua NF-P12 900rpm,hope that those sapphire`s vents are not much louder. On my old 4850x2 stock vent were killers for my ears,but with zalman VF900-Cu were awesome with silence,they are similar to yours on club but spinning much slower.
> these three from arctic cooling are awesome for 7850 :
> http://www.arctic.ac/en/p/cooling/vga/455/accelero-mono-plus.html?c=2182
> http://www.arctic.ac/en/p/cooling/vga/375/accelero-twin-turbo-ii.html?c=2182
> http://www.arctic.ac/en/p/cooling/vga/430/accelero-s1-plus.html?c=2182


They are nice coolers yes but rather big, dont know if CF would work with them.
I think i will go with Scythe Setsugen 2 coolers, not the best but should be good enough for a 7850 and they are very silent + fit on CF set-ups.


----------



## Jon A. Silvers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> They are nice coolers yes but rather big, dont know if CF would work with them.
> I think i will go with Scythe Setsugen 2 coolers, not the best but should be good enough for a 7850 and they are very silent + fit on CF set-ups.


the only drawback of 78xx series is they cannot trifire or quad fire.









They should not be taller than 3 slot cooler,and your mobo support them,but definitely they are not for trifire,Scythe Setsugen 2 is.


----------



## Ha-Nocri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Its air cooled like this:


damn, y no VRM cooling? Put some metal there, could help OC...


----------



## neoroy

@Farih, hmm yup its a bug in GPU-Z I guess







HWmonitor shows correct reading. Its impossible for 1.8volt right?







If true it would break or burn my card


----------



## DeadLink

How long does it read for that voltage? Spike or steady?


----------



## neoroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadLink*
> 
> How long does it read for that voltage? Spike or steady?


You can see it on my Afterburner in page 16 also 17, its only a second or 2 seconds and not steady at 1.60volt. In page 17 gets worse up to 1.84volt by GPU-Z v.0.6.0


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neoroy*
> 
> You can see it on my Afterburner in page 16 also 17, its only a second or 2 seconds and not steady at 1.60volt. In page 17 gets worse up to 1.84volt by GPU-Z v.0.6.0


Are you by chance using more than one monitoring app? Gpuz or hwmonitor or ab at the same time? If so, using multiple monitors at the same time will cause conflicts with the sensors.


----------



## neoroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Are you by chance using more than one monitoring app? Gpuz or hwmonitor or ab at the same time? If so, using multiple monitors at the same time will cause conflicts with the sensors.


I only use 1 lcd monitor, btw I think its a bug with Afterburner, I just ran another test with Vantage and CPUID HWmonitor running in background got this :



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Max with HWmonitor is correct 1.22v (stock 1.218volt in AB) and never went beyond that, but in Afterburner max volt was 1.600v hehehe really weird with AB. Ok now I'm sure its not my card's fault but Afterburner did.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neoroy*
> 
> I only use 1 lcd monitor, btw I think its a bug with Afterburner, I just ran another test with Vantage and CPUID HWmonitor running in background got this :
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> Max with HWmonitor is correct 1.22v (stock 1.218volt in AB) and never went beyond that, but in Afterburner max volt was 1.600v hehehe really weird with AB. Ok now I'm sure its not my card's fault but Afterburner did.


Nah, what I mean is sensor monitor, ie. monitoring your volts, temps etc.

ANd by that pic, you are using a buncha monitors hehe, cpu z, gpuz, hwmonitor, ab. Using a monitoring app for screens is ok, but for real time monitoring, stick with one app at a time. My choice is hwinfo64. All the other monitoring apps only read input voltage, not real voltage.


----------



## neoroy

@tsm106, Its for detail spec so I added CPUZ after vantage finished, when running vantage I only use HWmonitor and Afterburner for monitoring.
Ok HWinfo64 sounds good and more accurate







thx for the tips, tsm106


----------



## Supranium

Hey Everyone! My first post in this great forum.

I got my Sapphire HD7850 today. It incredible little beast i would say!












Now i would like to find a way to get 1.3v GPU and some additional volt to Memory aswell.


----------



## navit

Welcome


----------



## AuraNova

So, okay, I'm having a fan issue. For some reason, every time I start my computer, the fan starts at where I set it at (38%). But after about a minutes of starting, the fan shoots up to 50% and stays there. I can't figure out why. I go into Afterburner and reset it and it goes back to 38% and stays there. This happens every time I start the computer.

Anyone know what's going on here?

EDIT: Here's a screenshot:


*EDIT AGAIN...
Nevermind, I got it figured out. I am not used to ATI/AMD cards much, so it's a bit of a learning process for me.







*


----------



## AuraNova

So, a couple of things. First, welcome to all the new members. Those screenshots look great. I noticed a lot of Sapphire and MSI models. We need some more of the other brands in here. lol

I'm gonna make updates about once or twice a week. That way, in case I don't get on here much, I can at least update every so often.

I'm keeping my card stock for the time being. I'm more of a fan of BIOS editing. I should actually install my copy of 3DMark 11 once I get my overclocks on this card. I have a code, and haven't used it yet.


----------



## wickedout

Get my card (7870) tomorrow afternoon sometime via UPS. Should I uninstall my current drivers which are 12.3 and working fine. I was thinking just install the 7870 and go with it. They work fine. My rig will recognize there's a new card once powered up. Might have to download a Windows update at the most I'm thinking.


----------



## xutnubu

Guys, I need help.

I'll be getting one 7870 in a couple of weeks. My concern is that my PSU won't be able to keep up with the card.

I have a XION Xon 700p12n 700W. It says on the label that has two 12V+ rails, one at 21A, the second at 22A. It does have two 6-pin PCI-E connectors.

So, should I get a new PSU? I'm also worried about the power consumption and my electric bill. Since the 7870 requires more power than my 6850.

I was looking at the OCZ ModXStream 600W. My budget is like $60-70.

So, what do you think? And which one would you recommend if I need to change it?


----------



## navit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wickedout*
> 
> Get my card (7870) tomorrow afternoon sometime via UPS. Should I uninstall my current drivers which are 12.3 and working fine. I was thinking just install the 7870 and go with it. They work fine. My rig will recognize there's a new card once powered up. Might have to download a Windows update at the most I'm thinking.


Uninstall what you have, shut down, put in new card, install 12.3







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xutnubu*
> 
> Guys, I need help.
> I'll be getting one 7870 in a couple of weeks. My concern is that my PSU won't be able to keep up with the card.
> I have a XION Xon 700p12n 700W. It says on the label that has two 12V+ rails, one at 21A, the second at 22A. It does have two 6-pin PCI-E connectors.
> So, should I get a new PSU? I'm also worried about the power consumption and my electric bill. Since the 7870 requires more power than my 6850.
> I was looking at the OCZ ModXStream 600W. My budget is like $60-70.
> So, what do you think? And which one would you recommend if I need to change it?


I think you will be just fine.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ha-Nocri*
> 
> damn, y no VRM cooling? Put some metal there, could help OC...


The VRM Area has alot of "open" contacts. Affraid that if i put something on that it might oneday come a bit loose and short somewhere in that area.
Remember though these cards have no direct VRM and RAM cooling at all, attleast it got some heatsinks on the memory chips now








Still, knowing me, ill probably end up cooling it someway









Need to get that core over 1200mhz !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supranium*
> 
> Hey Everyone! My first post in this great forum.
> I got my Sapphire HD7850 today. It incredible little beast i would say!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now i would like to find a way to get 1.3v GPU and some additional volt to Memory aswell.


That a very nice overclock for an 7850







Grats !


----------



## Octavarium

Hey everyone, Purolator brought this today, first new piece of hardware I've bought in a long time.




next to the old 9800gtx, great card, lasted for a long time



bit lower score then most people have been getting, but im thinking thats because of my cpu, q9450 OC'd to 3.2GHz cant quite keep up


----------



## tango bango

i have a couple of questions be for i buy a 7870 next week . And by the way this clue has gone viral .

1, Will my antec true power 650 w psu be ok .

2, planning on a saphire or msi card . how much heat do they put out in the case


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tango bango*
> 
> i have a couple of questions be for i buy a 7870 next week . And by the way this clue has gone viral .
> 1, Will my antec true power 650 w psu be ok .
> 2, planning on a saphire or msi card . how much heat do they put out in the case


1. Yes

2. No exact numbers but not much to worry about [especially if you have a good ventilated case], these cards run rather cool.


----------



## AuraNova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Octavarium*
> 
> Hey everyone, Purolator brought this today, first new piece of hardware I've bought in a long time.
> http://www.overclock.net/image/id/2102250/width/600/height/450
> http://www.overclock.net/image/id/2102258/width/600/height/450
> next to the old 9800gtx, great card, lasted for a long time


Wow, congrats on your card. I had made an upgrade from a 6600LE to a GTX 260 when I was getting back in the gaming aspect of things. Enjoy your new card. ^_^

That 9800GTX would make a great folding card for someone, I'm sure.


----------



## Ha-Nocri

ok ppl, now I am worried that no 7850 has VRM and memory heat-sinks. I hope I am wrong. Can anyone confirm that MSI's TF and Sapphire's dual-fan cards have or have not heat-sinks. Tnx


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xutnubu*
> 
> Guys, I need help.
> I'll be getting one 7870 in a couple of weeks. My concern is that my PSU won't be able to keep up with the card.
> I have a XION Xon 700p12n 700W. It says on the label that has two 12V+ rails, one at 21A, the second at 22A. It does have two 6-pin PCI-E connectors.
> So, should I get a new PSU? I'm also worried about the power consumption and my electric bill. Since the 7870 requires more power than my 6850.
> I was looking at the OCZ ModXStream 600W. My budget is like $60-70.
> So, what do you think? And which one would you recommend if I need to change it?


Xion psus die a lot. Keep that in mind. I've only owned one and for good reason, it died. It's not even worth my time to rma.

Here's what JG had to say.
Quote:


> While it is true that this unit was in the review closet for a bit longer than perhaps it should have been, I will remind you that I do remember when it came in and the truth of the matter is that the unit still would have underwhelmed at that time as well. Corsair had already been offering their HX series for months by that point, Enermax was offering the Liberty, and the engineers at CWT were already laughing their way to the bank based on the PSH platform which can be found everywhere now. And the Xion PowerReal 700W was supposed to compete with these? Not happening. It's an old platform that does pretty well for what it is, but... that's the problem, isn't it? We don't need power supplies capable of theoretical 80A maximums on the 5V, do we? We need all of that beef on the 12V, so video card makers can sell us ever more watt hungry cards, don't we?
> 
> The Xion Real Power PowerReal 700W needs to be RealRetired, I'd say.


----------



## cdoublejj

*One Day*. One Day I too I will have a majestic card such as the HD7800 but, for now I'm just a poor boy with no sympathy. I only have two HD4850s cross-fired, they get the job done. The HD4850 once a majestic card at the top of it's game, now a veteran player it makes me proud I have two old but, kick ass gfx cards. However one day I too will have an HD7800 and we will shall ride our majestic graphics cards into battle together but, untill that day enjoy your new graphics cards and give them all your love for me.


----------



## navit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> *One Day*. One Day I too I will have a majestic card such as the HD7800 but, for now I'm just a poor boy with no sympathy. I only have two HD4850s cross-fired, they get the job done. The HD4850 once a majestic card at the top of it's game, now a veteran player it makes me proud I have two old but, kick ass gfx cards. However one day I too will have an HD7800 and we will shall ride our majestic graphics cards into battle together but, untill that day enjoy your new graphics cards and give them all your love for me.


----------



## Supranium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> *One Day*. One Day I too I will have a majestic card such as the HD7800 but, for now I'm just a poor boy with no sympathy. I only have two HD4850s cross-fired, they get the job done. The HD4850 once a majestic card at the top of it's game, now a veteran player it makes me proud I have two old but, kick ass gfx cards. However one day I too will have an HD7800 and we will shall ride our majestic graphics cards into battle together but, untill that day enjoy your new graphics cards and give them all your love for me.


Thats probably the sweetest thing i have heared about gfx cards. Well done!









About clocking 7xxx series cards. I have also an 7950 and i have air benched couple of 7970s. They all clock rather similar and clock vs voltage go hand in hand.
Raising voltage gets you more mhz rather linearly. At leas on air/water. 1.1v = 1100mhz, 1.2v= 1200mhz and so on. Some cards do slightly better, some do slightly worse.
My HD7950 does 1270mhz on 1.3v but its asic is also only 71%. This 7850 above is 81.0% . 7950 is gaming stable @ 1.25v 1200mhz. This 7850 is gaming stable 1.225v 1225mhz.


----------



## Jon A. Silvers

Just ordered Sapphire 7850 . Will post pics at the moment of arrival ,and that depends on poor salesman - customer relations ,sometimes they surprises me positively .
Normally will have to wait 4-6 days for delivery to get over a huge distance of 200km.


----------



## DeadLink

Waiting on mine. Looking to get another soon.


----------



## Supranium

Anyone with a Asus HD7850 DC2 card. Could you please upload your bios for me. I would like to try it out on Sapphire card.


----------



## deadjon

I received my Sapphire HD 7870 on Friday - its now running stable @ 1250/1450, and I'm looking to getting those memory clocks to 1500.

P Score is @ 7700 on those clocks - I <3 Pitcairn.

Running Furmark, those clocks, 1.3v 75C Max temp and I couldn't hear the fan.

I'll post the proof screenies tomorrow night if I remember. Anyone who hasn't received theirs yet is in for a treat - I went from 2 OC'd GTX 460 768mbs and the performance difference is phenomenal in memory constrained games, and its still very noticeable in older ones. The main one is tessellation - Pitcairn LOVES it.


----------



## TheBear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supranium*
> 
> Hey Everyone! My first post in this great forum.
> I got my Sapphire HD7850 today. It incredible little beast i would say!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now i would like to find a way to get 1.3v GPU and some additional volt to Memory aswell.


So Sapphire HD 7850 has voltage control ? I would buy one maybe but I wasn't sure if raising voltage is possible... Strange that Sapphire didn't release new version of TriXX.

Great result for that card !


----------



## Supranium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBear*
> 
> So Sapphire HD 7850 has voltage control ? I would buy one maybe but I wasn't sure if raising voltage is possible... Strange that Sapphire didn't release new version of TriXX.
> Great result for that card !


Yes. 1225mv as maximum with original bios and Asus GPU tweak. I would like to get my hands on Asus 7850 DCII bios, but its nowhere to be found. Perhaps it gets me more voltage, as 1225mv is piss easy to handle for that card and its cooling. It doesnt even get hot.

Just played couple of hours of BF3 in Caspian Border 64MP map. 1225/6100 rock stable.







Card barely reaches 70C with fan on auto.
Game settings on Ultra, 1920x1200. Min fps 32 max 64, averaging 45. Totally smooth play.


----------



## deadjon

I want another one...I've been thinking about it all day...My case looks so empty without 2 cards inside.


----------



## Shizzless

Can't wait for the sapphire 7850 to become available in my country. Currently we only have the official amd and powercolor which is basicly the same card apart from stickers.

How is the noise in general for you guys with the sapphire and msi's?


----------



## Supranium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shizzless*
> 
> How is the noise in general for you guys with the sapphire and msi's?


I have only good to say for Sapphire cooling. Its more than enough to keep the card silent and cool. On default voltage the fan rpm barely gets audible on load. On idle you cant hear it on 20% even if you try hard.


----------



## navit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadjon*
> 
> I want another one...I've been thinking about it all day...My case looks so empty without 2 cards inside.


Do it








You know you want to.........
If this helps:


----------



## Jon A. Silvers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBear*
> 
> So Sapphire HD 7850 has voltage control ? I would buy one maybe but I wasn't sure if raising voltage is possible... Strange that Sapphire didn't release new version of TriXX.
> Great result for that card !


I sent them mail recently (yesterday) ,and they told me that soon will be some words about it,it sounded like maybe...


----------



## mayford5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navit*
> 
> Do it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know you want to.........
> If this helps:


That is very cold man very cold. Looks nice though. I should be buying my 7870 around the 20th so I look forward to posting.


----------



## Supranium

This is how this card rocks BF3.








Totally smooth gameplay. Awesome perfomance for 210€.


----------



## neoroy

Ehm so far this is my max OC










Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Nice card


----------



## tsm106

1300 on the core? Damn! These things break 180w when overclocked, but I bet you're now closer to 200w.









Does the mem have any more legs btw?


----------



## wickedout

Hi everyone! Should have my new Sapphire 7870 soon. Just waiting on UPS. They always deliver to me last usually. It sucks. It's almost 5pm here. I'm getting anxious already.


----------



## wickedout

Guess what? Ok my Sapphire 7870 has made to me just now. Here's a shot of the box it comes in! This card is pretty. Install is coming!


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wickedout*
> 
> Guess what? Ok my Sapphire 7870 has made to me just now. Here's a shot of the box it comes in! This card is pretty. Install is coming!


----------



## wickedout

Here's a shot of my GPU'z! This card is one bad MOFO! I'll run it at stock for now. Time to game this beast later tonight.


----------



## navit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wickedout*
> 
> Hi everyone! Should have my new Sapphire 7870 soon. Just waiting on UPS. They always deliver to me last usually. It sucks. It's almost 5pm here. I'm getting anxious already.


Dont you hate that???? It happens to me everytime where I live, I am always their last stop!!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wickedout*
> 
> Guess what? Ok my Sapphire 7870 has made to me just now. Here's a shot of the box it comes in! This card is pretty. Install is coming!


Glad you got it show us some pics!!


----------



## wickedout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navit*
> 
> Dont you hate that???? It happens to me everytime where I live, I am always their last stop!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you got it show us some pics!!


Today I was impressed with UPS. They came to me before 5pm. I'll post up pictures of it later. It's already in my rig and running very cool and very quiet. A lot more quieter then my 6870!


----------



## di inferi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supranium*
> 
> 
> This is how this card rocks BF3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally smooth gameplay. Awesome perfomance for 210€.


Those are great results! Congrats!

My tax refund literally just hit my bank account....

XFX R7870 DD Black Edition on the way!

Hopefully it will improve in performance with OCing similar to your 7850!


----------



## Octavarium

Hey has anyone had a problem with the MSI Afterburner beta 15 where when you move the sliders, then click apply it freezes, and requires a forced restart?


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Octavarium*
> 
> Hey has anyone had a problem with the MSI Afterburner beta 15 where when you move the sliders, then click apply it freezes, and requires a forced restart?


Depends on why you think its locking up. AB needs certain files for clock control and all the drivers that support the 78xx have removed said files thereby breaking AB.


----------



## AuraNova

wickedout

Grats on your new card. Sapphires are pretty good, glad you went with a good brand. I'm surprised there's no one with an XFX card here. Maybe soon. lol









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Octavarium*
> 
> Hey has anyone had a problem with the MSI Afterburner beta 15 where when you move the sliders, then click apply it freezes, and requires a forced restart?


I would reinstall AB first, and make sure you have the latest version. If problems are still happening, reinstall the drivers.


----------



## wickedout

Thanks AuraNova! Here's a shot of it in my rig. No benchmarks yet. Maybe tomorrow. So far I love it! Not the best picture using a cell phone. But you guys understand.


----------



## wickedout

Just did 3dMark11 for a benchmark here's the link to my test. I just ran the basic version. Scored 6884!

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3113617;jsessionid=1rqtif4x9d5vzsvc0gt1ch617


----------



## Supranium

Wicked, whats ur card Asic? And put this little monster under some pressure!


----------



## wickedout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supranium*
> 
> Wicked, whats ur card Asic? And put this little monster under some pressure!


It's 84.5% at the moment!


----------



## DeadLink

Hopefully my sapphire is here today or at least by friday at the latest. Cannot wait to start it with some water cooling.


----------



## neoroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> 1300 on the core? Damn! These things break 180w when overclocked, but I bet you're now closer to 200w.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does the mem have any more legs btw?


Yup Last time I tried 1325/1450 but in vantage there was a bit corruption visual like strip black line so I stopped it







I guess 1300mhz is my sweet spot. What do you mean by "memory have any more legs?"








Sorry tsm106, my english is poor








Max memory only at 1450mhz via afterburner. Core clock from 1200mhz and beyond that, it needs better overclocked procie, I have to raise it up to 4.4ghz from 4ghz 2500K. I think it begins bottleneck from 1200mhz.... so its up to procie







higher overclocked means higher GPU performance.


----------



## Supranium

Some Sapphire HD7850 pics for those who are interested.
Would someone draw the vmods on them please?


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Octavarium*
> 
> Hey has anyone had a problem with the MSI Afterburner beta 15 where when you move the sliders, then click apply it freezes, and requires a forced restart?


This is what i needed to do to enable higher clocks in MSI AB or TriXX
You need to put a file named atipdlxx.dll in your Windows/SystemWow64 folder.
Restart PC and done.

You can get the file *here*

It comes from catalyst 12.1.
Why its not inside newer versions is beyond me









Btw, MSI AB and trixx gives clocks to 1120mhz, Asus GPU Tweak up to 1711mhz


----------



## Jon A. Silvers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supranium*
> 
> Some Sapphire HD7850 pics for those who are interested.
> Would someone draw the vmods on them please?


your`s identical to one on neoseeker ,but on kitguru is like  ,see the differnce?

on your chokes are "magic" r19 and on the other are r22 ?

wondering is that r?? a rating of that choke or what?


----------



## reisya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jon A. Silvers*
> 
> your`s identical to one on neoseeker ,but on kitguru is like  ,see the differnce?
> on your chokes are "magic" r19 and on the other are r22 ?
> wondering is that r?? a rating of that choke or what?


Chokes R19 and R22 have means about capacity load of wattage.
Quote:


> Renesas R0, can supply 60W efficiency 75%
> Renesas 1R0, can supply 50W efficiency 75%
> Renesas 1R1, can supply 50W efficiency 60%
> Renesas 1R2, can supply 45W efficiency 65%
> Renesas R60 atau Foxconn Magic MC60, can supply 40W efficiency 65%
> 
> Example for Motherboard :
> 
> Motherboard can supply 405W
> [8 x 60W (R0)] x 75% = 360W
> [2 x 60W (R0)] x 75% / 2 (backup) = 45W
> 405W power can continuous at 60'C (operational condition ferrite choke).
> maximum power motherboard via main choke is 480W (10 x 60W 80% eff 110'C OC) plus 1 choke via 8 pin EPS (60W 100%) at least 540W. means this motherboard can burn Phenom II X6 1090T until vcore 2.0V 6Ghz ++


Credit to Kaskus.us


----------



## Jon A. Silvers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reisya*
> 
> Chokes R19 and R22 have means about capacity load of wattage.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Renesas R0, can supply 60W efficiency 75%
> Renesas 1R0, can supply 50W efficiency 75%
> Renesas 1R1, can supply 50W efficiency 60%
> Renesas 1R2, can supply 45W efficiency 65%
> Renesas R60 atau Foxconn Magic MC60, can supply 40W efficiency 65%
> Example for Motherboard :
> Motherboard can supply 405W
> [8 x 60W (R0)] x 75% = 360W
> [2 x 60W (R0)] x 75% / 2 (backup) = 45W
> 405W power can continuous at 60'C (operational condition ferrite choke).
> maximum power motherboard via main choke is 480W (10 x 60W 80% eff 110'C OC) plus 1 choke via 8 pin EPS (60W 100%) at least 540W. means this motherboard can burn Phenom II X6 1090T until vcore 2.0V 6Ghz ++
> 
> 
> 
> Credit to Kaskus.us
Click to expand...

Lower number ,higher wattage capable,interesting,didnt have a clue ,thought it was the opposite. Hope than that mine would be r19 ,when arrive these days.








it would be nice to know speciffic rathing for both of these.








or too claculate myself,but i dont think that is a linear calculation.
at the end as you suggested by mb calculation ,it ends not important at all.









thanks.


----------



## reisya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jon A. Silvers*
> 
> Lower number ,higher wattage capable,interesting,didnt have a clue ,thought it was the opposite. Hope than that mine would be r19 ,when arrive these days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it would be nice to know speciffic rathing for both of these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or too claculate myself,but i dont think that is a linear calculation.
> at the end as you suggested by mb calculation ,it ends not important at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks.


Sure it would be important by overclocker vga for know limited capacity of vrm choke before you blow some. Spesific rating of choke can be search by Uncle Google


----------



## Octavarium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> This is what i needed to do to enable higher clocks in MSI AB or TriXX
> You need to put a file named atipdlxx.dll in your Windows/SystemWow64 folder.
> Restart PC and done.
> You can get the file *here*
> It comes from catalyst 12.1.
> Why its not inside newer versions is beyond me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, MSI AB and trixx gives clocks to 1120mhz, Asus GPU Tweak up to 1711mhz


Thanks







i ended up switcing to the beta 14 and it worked fine

got it up to 1Ghz from 900Mhz, which gave me 300 more marks in 3dmark 11


----------



## neoroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Octavarium*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i ended up switcing to the beta 14 and it worked fine
> got it up to 1Ghz from 900Mhz, which gave me 300 more marks in 3dmark 11


Hmmm AB 2.2.0 beta 15 has a bug for 7800 series I guess...So now you're using beta 14, btw did you notice voltage fluctuative in Afterburner while loading? Is there any strange volt spike up to 1.60volt just for a second?


----------



## wickedout

What overclocking tool are you guys using? I tried using SAPPHIRE TriXX but it seems not to be working very good! Catalyst seems to work the best using drivers 12.3 ATM.


----------



## Octavarium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neoroy*
> 
> Hmmm AB 2.2.0 beta 15 has a bug for 7800 series I guess...So now you're using beta 14, btw did you notice voltage fluctuative in Afterburner while loading? Is there any strange volt spike up to 1.60volt just for a second?


not that i have noticed, i will check that next time i load it up


----------



## Warweo

MSI AB shows voltage spikes up to 1.6v for me, I'm pretty sure it's just a bug as so many of us have noticed it.

Also on the topic of voltages, it 1.3v likely to damage my card? I wan't to see how far I can push my 7870, I doubt i'll run it at 1.3v 24/7 as I can already get to 1300MHz core on about 1250mv.
Another concern for me is power consumption. Is GPU-Z's ampere reading at all accurate? Watts can be calculated using AMP's x Volts as far as I know but GPU-Z's maximum VDDC current reading is +500 amps so I'm not sure if the software can be considered accurate or not (it obviously not actually running at +500 amps).


----------



## wickedout

My 3DMARKVantage score. Just ran that benchmark. I'm really impressed with this card.


----------



## wickedout

Just did another benchmark using OC Scanner from EVGA. Here's a screen shot. Remember this is all done on stock settings. This card has a lot of potential. That makes me feel great! BF3 will be bench-marked later.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wickedout*
> 
> What overclocking tool are you guys using? I tried using SAPPHIRE TriXX but it seems not to be working very good! Catalyst seems to work the best using drivers 12.3 ATM.


If you want more then catalyst clocks go for MSI AB Beta 14
Asus GPU Tweak unlocks the highest clocks for an 7850 [well atleast for mine], i think it would with a 7870 to


----------



## Farih

Ordered a Second 7850









Also looking for aftermarket cooling now.
I kind of set my mind on a pair of Scythe Setsugen 2's. Its dual slot and runs rather silent, on the other hand the cooling capability isnt the greatest.

Before i order these do you people maybe have a good idea for an aftermarket cooler that would fit in a CF set-up on a Sabertooth P67 board.
Silence is most important for me btw.


----------



## Jon A. Silvers

Finally will upload pics very soon.









http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/am2rc/


----------



## Jon A. Silvers




----------



## Jon A. Silvers




----------



## Jon A. Silvers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Ordered a Second 7850
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also looking for aftermarket cooling now.
> I kind of set my mind on a pair of Scythe Setsugen 2's. Its dual slot and runs rather silent, on the other hand the cooling capability isnt the greatest.
> Before i order these do you people maybe have a good idea for an aftermarket cooler that would fit in a CF set-up on a Sabertooth P67 board.
> Silence is most important for me btw.


What case are u using (all good aftermarket coolers are tri slot occupying) ?


----------



## wickedout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> If you want more then catalyst clocks go for MSI AB Beta 14
> Asus GPU Tweak unlocks the highest clocks for an 7850 [well atleast for mine], i think it would with a 7870 to


Way to go Jon! Nice looking card. I'll probably use MSI AB Beta 14. Do you have the link Farih? Thanks!


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jon A. Silvers*
> 
> What case are u using (all good aftermarket coolers are tri slot occupying) ?


A CM Storm Sniper case. [all details in sig rig]
Most are triple slot yes. I had an Accelero Xtreme Plus II before and dont think it would fit in CF.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wickedout*
> 
> Way to go Jon! Nice looking card. I'll probably use MSI AB Beta 14. Do you have the link Farih? Thanks!


MSI AB Beta 14
http://downloads.guru3d.com/download.php?det=2859

Asus GPU Tweak [can set higher clocks then MSI AB]
http://support.asus.com/download.aspx?SLanguage=en&m=gpu%20tweak&p=9&s=13&os=30&hashedid=n/a
Pick version 2.06


----------



## wickedout

I just decided to go with ASUS GPU tweak. I like the layout. Thanks Farih!


----------



## wickedout

Just turned on the ASUS tweak and my memory clock states 5000 MHz. How?


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wickedout*
> 
> I just decided to go with ASUS GPU tweak. I like the layout. Thanks Farih!


Yes its nice, MSI AB's custom fan profile is better though IMO but doesnt give me clocks over 1120mhz.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wickedout*
> 
> Just turned on the ASUS tweak and my memory clock states 5000 MHz. How?


At first i had no clock readings at all.

you need to put a file named atipdlxx.dll in your Windows/SystemWow64 folder.
Restart PC and done.

You can get the file *here*

It comes from catalyst 12.1.


----------



## tsm106

Thread owner should sticky some basic AB info and that file link or even host it here so Farih doesn't have to post it repeatedly.


----------



## wickedout

Hi there. At this point AB is much better than ASUS tweak for overclocking. ASUS tweak didn't have any voltage meter even after putting in the missing DLL. By the way I'm using drivers 12.3!


----------



## Supranium

Asus GPU tweak shows Effective memory rate. thats why it states 5000. (1250x4 as DDR5) You need to set GPU tweak to advanced mode and then on the settings you need to check the spot where it says. overclocking range enchancement. After doing thiese steps, you will have vgpu available as well as clocks up to 1600+ mhz.


----------



## Narokuu

ill be joining the club in less than 12 hours! 8120 cpu and 7850 being delivered tomorrow will post screenshots/gpu-z links =D


----------



## Jon A. Silvers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Yes its nice, MSI AB's custom fan profile is better though IMO but doesnt give me clocks over 1120mhz.
> At first i had no clock readings at all.
> you need to put a file named atipdlxx.dll in your Windows/SystemWow64 folder.
> Restart PC and done.
> You can get the file *here*
> It comes from catalyst 12.1.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> A CM Storm Sniper case. [all details in sig rig]
> Most are triple slot yes. I had an Accelero Xtreme Plus II before and dont think it would fit in CF.


It would be a tough call for three-slot cooler. If find some nice pm you asap.


----------



## Jon A. Silvers

people it would be nice to post your asic info.


----------



## neoroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warweo*
> 
> MSI AB shows voltage spikes up to 1.6v for me, I'm pretty sure it's just a bug as so many of us have noticed it.
> Also on the topic of voltages, it 1.3v likely to damage my card? I wan't to see how far I can push my 7870, I doubt i'll run it at 1.3v 24/7 as I can already get to 1300MHz core on about 1250mv.
> Another concern for me is power consumption. Is GPU-Z's ampere reading at all accurate? Watts can be calculated using AMP's x Volts as far as I know but GPU-Z's maximum VDDC current reading is +500 amps so I'm not sure if the software can be considered accurate or not (it obviously not actually running at +500 amps).


Hmm so its positive a bug mis-read voltage on HD7870







Navit also has this weird voltage spikes. If you notice, GPU-Z also mis-read but sometimes. Hell, it was reading 1.84volt!!!








I hope MSI Afterburner or ATI bios or ATI driver fix this issue soon.


----------



## Supranium

Ur bragging now. Mine is 81%. Yours should do at least the same on air as mine.


----------



## Raidorz

Hi guys, I have an issue with my 7870. Sometimes the idle voltage is 0.9v when it's suppose to be 0.824v. This is a driver issue?


----------



## Jon A. Silvers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supranium*
> 
> Ur bragging now. Mine is 81%. Yours should do at least the same on air as mine.


No I am not, just curious .

Would be nice to make a table with all users clock`s ,oc`s and asic values....


----------



## Jon A. Silvers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raidorz*
> 
> Hi guys, I have an issue with my 7870. Sometimes the idle voltage is 0.9v when it's suppose to be 0.824v. This is a driver issue?


look what the voltage is at load,at idle it doesn't matter much.


----------



## Jon A. Silvers




----------



## Supranium

This card does 6K with vents on idle. 7K is what i want to see


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jon A. Silvers*


C'mom you can do better !








OC that CPU and GPU and go over P7000


----------



## Jon A. Silvers

afraid a little not to brick it.
few more pics....


----------



## Farih

Dont be afraid to brick it, what clocks are you running ?
Dont be afraid to set attleast catalyst overdrive to the max


----------



## Jon A. Silvers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Dont be afraid to brick it, what clocks are you running ?
> Dont be afraid to set attleast catalyst overdrive to the max


running : core 1ghz ,mem 1.3 ghz .


----------



## Warweo

I mentioned this in a previous post, but it was not answered so I presume that it was not noticed.

How safe is it to overclock these cards to more than 1300 MHz on the core and 1450MHz on the memory, at 1300mv I know that my card will go to 1340MHz on the core at 1.3v, but I don't want to damage the card due to the large amount of money that I spent on it. The card never goes above 65*c at 1.3v.

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/r325/

Also, for those that are interested, my ASIC value is 86.3%











Thanks, Warweo.


----------



## wickedout

Here's my ASIC score.


----------



## DeadLink

I will test my Sapphire for you to determine what sounds safe if you feel better. I just ordered my 2nd and 3rd today.


----------



## 7ranslucen7

Is the sapphire 7870 with a blue pcb or black? Looks like black from some of the pics in this thread.


----------



## Jon A. Silvers

catalyst at max.


----------



## wickedout

My PCB is blue on my 7870!


----------



## Jon A. Silvers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadLink*
> 
> I will test my Sapphire for you to determine what sounds safe if you feel better. I just ordered my 2nd and 3rd today.


thanks. very much.









the only big drawback for 78xx series is that they cannot run three-fire or quad-fire.


----------



## DEW21689

Got my Power Color AX7850 the other day and so far its been performing great. I have a few small issues though that hopefully someone can help me with...

1. I can't seem to get folding @ home to pick up and use the card
2. I am sharing a monitor between a few systems, and when I switch to another system and then switch back to my system running my 7850, the screen is just green. I can get it back by hitting ctrl+alt+del usually, sometimes I also have to hit escape. But the green screen has me a bit concerned, is it a driver issue? defective card? It seems to do it even under stock settings.

Any help is greatly appreciated, thanks in advance =)


----------



## DeadLink

Wait for drivers my friend! It is a very new card still.


----------



## DEW21689

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadLink*
> 
> Wait for drivers my friend! It is a very new card still.


Yea, I know that folding at home will require a driver updates and folding at home updates, but I was hoping someone knew a command I could use to force it to run even if it's not optimized currently.

My real concern is the green screen issue, just trying to set my mind at ease. Being a certified computer technician aspiring to be a system/network administrator any small issues drive me insane lol.


----------



## Warweo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DEW21689*
> 
> Got my Power Color AX7850 the other day and so far its been performing great. I have a few small issues though that hopefully someone can help me with...
> 
> 1. I can't seem to get folding @ home to pick up and use the card
> 2. I am sharing a monitor between a few systems, and when I switch to another system and then switch back to my system running my 7850, the screen is just green. I can get it back by hitting ctrl+alt+del usually, sometimes I also have to hit escape. But the green screen has me a bit concerned, is it a driver issue? defective card? It seems to do it even under stock settings.
> 
> Any help is greatly appreciated, thanks in advance =)


The green screen is odd, but the GPU probably goes to "sleep" when you unplug the monitor and you have to "wake it up" by pressing Ctrl+Alt+Del. as for [email protected], I haven't managed to get that working either. Apparently the new beta "v7" GUI client supports it, but I couldn't get that working either.

I'm just going to wait for the console client whenever that is released, although I have been lead to believe that a comparably priced nVida card typically performs up to 4x faster than an AMD in [email protected], I don't know if this is entirely correct but if it is, it may not be worth folding on the card at all due to the power consumption/PPD ratio being so low.


----------



## DEW21689

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warweo*
> 
> The green screen is odd, but the GPU probably goes to "sleep" when you unplug the monitor and you have to "wake it up" by pressing Ctrl+Alt+Del. as for [email protected], I haven't managed to get that working either. Apparently the new beta "v7" GUI client supports it, but I couldn't get that working either.
> I'm just going to wait for the console client whenever that is released, although I have been lead to believe that a comparably priced nVida card typically performs up to 4x faster than an AMD in [email protected], I don't know if this is entirely correct but if it is, it may not be worth folding on the card at all due to the power consumption/PPD ratio being so low.


I don't actually unplug the monitor, its a 32" 1080P TV screen, It has 5 HDMI connections, I just switch between them using the source button and I'm only switching for 2 minutes tops.

Additional information - It seems to only be doing it if I was watching a DVD in windows media player (even if paused/minimized) so it is likely a driver issue. But any solutions still appreciated.


----------



## Narokuu

New install =) just got it running, and cool as a cucumber (7850)








http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/bb9yr/


----------



## wickedout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dustin88*
> 
> New install =) just got it running, and cool as a cucumber (7850)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/bb9yr/


Sweet looking rig! Enjoy that 7850. I love my 7870!


----------



## Narokuu

Thanks! i love this thing, kicks the crap out of my old 5770 haha


----------



## BizzareRide

These little things are amazing... Get this: 7870s in crossfire consume less power than a GTX 580 while being 30% faster.


----------



## Narokuu

i am going to get another 7850 soon and crossfire them, cant wait, eventually i will custom water block them =D


----------



## wickedout

I plan on going X-fire with my 7870 soon as well. The 7870 puts the hurt on my old 6870. More FPS and better graphics all the way around.


----------



## wickedout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BizzareRide*
> 
> These little things are amazing... Get this: 7870s in crossfire consume less power than a GTX 580 while being 30% faster.


So in crossfire the 7870's beat a GTX 580? Is that a single 580 or SLI?


----------



## Farih

Hi all,
Here a bit of comparisations i made.
All cards are tested in sig rig and no changes have been made except for the cards.

First an 7850 @ 1165/1500mhz


A little bit higher we got the 7970
This one is clocked @ 1125/1575mhz [max catalyst OD]


And here 7850 CF
These are clocked @ 1050/1450mhz [max catalyst OD]


And the winner is 7850 CF !!
I really like these cards, 2 of these are cheaper then 1 7970 and at the same time beating it by a good margin


----------



## Narokuu

now THAT is awesome, makes me want to order another very soon hahah


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dustin88*
> 
> now THAT is awesome, makes me want to order another very soon hahah


Yeah, i was very suprised what these little cards can do


----------



## wickedout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Yeah, i was very suprised what these little cards can do


Now it makes think how good could the 7870's do in crossfire?


----------



## Narokuu

now..... im curious.... with my crosshair V... and 3 7850s..... MUAHAHAHAHA >.> -cough-


----------



## DEW21689

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dustin88*
> 
> now..... im curious.... with my crosshair V... and 3 7850s..... MUAHAHAHAHA >.> -cough-


Sadly you can't tri or quad-fire the 7850 from my understanding =( (someone step in and correct me if I'm wrong)


----------



## Narokuu

naa u cant, there is only 1 crossfire lip on the cards, BUT I CAN DREAM hahahaha


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wickedout*
> 
> Now it makes think how good could the 7870's do in crossfire?


tbh, clock for clock there isnt that much difference








Like before with the 6950 and 6970 [clock for clock they are very close]

Luckely you have voltage control on a 7870 wich should take you above what most 7850's can do
My first 7850 only dit 1165/1500mzh but some pages ago someone posted a 3d11 run with an 7850 @ 1220/1525mhz


----------



## wickedout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> tbh, clock for clock there isnt that much difference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like before with the 6950 and 6970 [clock for clock they are very close]
> Luckely you have voltage control on a 7870 wich should take you above what most 7850's can do
> My first 7850 only dit 1165/1500mzh but some pages ago someone posted a 3d11 run with an 7850 @ 1220/1525mhz


Very good points! Then this tells me they will be beastly in crossfire. Amen to the 7870's!


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xutnubu*
> 
> Guys, I need help.
> 
> I'll be getting one 7870 in a couple of weeks. My concern is that my PSU won't be able to keep up with the card.
> 
> I have a XION Xon 700p12n 700W. It says on the label that has two 12V+ rails, one at 21A, the second at 22A. It does have two 6-pin PCI-E connectors.
> 
> So, should I get a new PSU? I'm also worried about the power consumption and my electric bill. Since the 7870 requires more power than my 6850.
> 
> I was looking at the OCZ ModXStream 600W. My budget is like $60-70.
> 
> So, what do you think? And which one would you recommend if I need to change it?


that psu you have is a crappy one and should definitely be replaced. the OCZ ModXstream isn't that great either. this unit would be a much better choice: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371044

anybody know when the 7870 Hawk is coming out?


----------



## General Disarray

I've very nearly convinced myself to go for the MSI 7870 TFIII. The scores of P7k + with the 7850s got me excited, the best I can manage on my 5850 is about P5100, and a 50% improvement would be ridiculous. Next paycheck, I'll probably go for it.


----------



## kabj06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General Disarray*
> 
> I've very nearly convinced myself to go for the MSI 7870 TFIII. The scores of P7k + with the 7850s got me excited, the best I can manage on my 5850 is about P5100, and a 50% improvement would be ridiculous. Next paycheck, I'll probably go for it.


It would be a massive improvement. I'm starting to get the itch to get a new i7 in my rig after seeing some of these scores!

In other words, my 1090t is starting to lose me.


----------



## Narokuu

i just got my 8120 today, went from my X3 720... HUGE improvment in speed and productivity

as well as in heat, needs more cooling, waiting on corsair to send me my H60.. mine died a few weeks ago and i just sent it out =D


----------



## wickedout

At this point I'll be honest I love my set up for my rig. Finally it's coming together the way I thought it out. Ivy Bridge is my next buy this summer through Intel. In all I've always been a fan of AMD GPU's! I had the chance to pop for a GTX 680 but didn't do it! Just saying!


----------



## ragtag7

What does the HD7850 excel at? Games, media, apps, etc.


----------



## Narokuu

well i play WoW, league of legends, Skyryim, DoTA1 and 2, Anno 2070, and the new MoP beta for WoW, and i crank everything, OOO and BF3 on ultra and maxed AA, and it eats it up! averages about 55fps, and bogs down to 41-37 fps in high intense fights, i have watched a few movies on it, but im not a meadiaphile, so meh... works good thus far!


----------



## Thebreezybb

Will my 1090t OC to 4.0-4.1GHz Bottleneck 2x7850?

Cause i might be thinking of buying 2x 7850 instead of just 1 7870 in May


----------



## Jon A. Silvers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Hi all,
> Here a bit of comparisations i made.
> All cards are tested in sig rig and no changes have been made except for the cards.
> First an 7850 @ 1165/1500mhz
> 
> A little bit higher we got the 7970
> This one is clocked @ 1125/1575mhz [max catalyst OD]
> 
> And here 7850 CF
> These are clocked @ 1050/1450mhz [max catalyst OD]
> 
> And the winner is 7850 CF !!
> I really like these cards, 2 of these are cheaper then 1 7970 and at the same time beating it by a good margin


they are beating th gtx680 , http://www.fudzilla.com/home/item/26587-xfx-black-dd-radeon-hd-7850-2gb-reviewed/26587-xfx-black-dd-radeon-hd-7850-2gb-reviewed?start=4.


----------



## Supranium

What what Gpu score on those 7850CF? Seems low on P score. I was thinking that @ 1200/1500 they can hit P13000 but looks like a no.


----------



## Jon A. Silvers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supranium*
> 
> What what Gpu score on those 7850CF? Seems low on P score. I was thinking that @ 1200/1500 they can hit P13000 but looks like a no.


I would rather see x score scaling. Probably will se rise in performance when new driver come out. waiting for triXX.


----------



## DeadLink

Nice work guys!


----------



## Narokuu

OK an update from my station, http://www.ozone3d.net/benchmarks/furmark_192_score.php?id=52582

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/2sw2k/

been running BF3/Skyrim/WoW and a few other games maxed out on this.. i pushed my clock over 1ghz and im happy.. especially for a first time GPU overlocker that was serious about it, im happy, and hope it sticks, benchmark was good and its been stable in games, and fans only getting to about 48% and its still pretty quiet =D

let me know how u guys are doing!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supranium*
> 
> What what Gpu score on those 7850CF? Seems low on P score. I was thinking that @ 1200/1500 they can hit P13000 but looks like a no.


Graphics score was about 12300+

I will be able to go over P13000 soon.
This P11334 score was done with a 2550K, soon i get a 2600K and will make the score go up some more.
Overclocking beyond catalyst OD max clocks is very buggy in CF atm but i will get there oneday









Here is the link to another score done wth this set-up so you can see all info. [didnt save the P11334 score







]
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3125918


----------



## Supranium

OK. Asus GPU tweak actually enables catalyst OD sliders to 1600+ aswell. OC´ing from catalyst OD works fine for me.


----------



## Ha-Nocri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supranium*
> 
> Some Sapphire HD7850 pics for those who are interested.
> Would someone draw the vmods on them please?


that regular or 'OC' Sapphire? Good that it has VRM cooling, might be my next card...


----------



## Supranium

Its normal, but the card is identical to OC version. Just flash the bios.









Im working on Vmods now. I think i have figured it out. Wish me luck and soon you may see 1300+ core. :d


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ha-Nocri*
> 
> that regular or 'OC' Sapphire? Good that it has VRM cooling, might be my next card...


You can always get a heatsink set from Arctic or Zalman and do it yourself.
Those heatsinks are better then a simple plate from Sapphire and it only cost like 5$ but you get heatsinks for the memory chips to









Look a few pages back, i done it with my 7850 to.


----------



## Swiftdeathz

Just received my Sapphire 7870 OC today. I have only benched it at stock with 3dmark 11 and Heaven 3.0 thus far. With no fan profile even set (just using the auto one used by the ROM/BIOS for the card) and it only reached 59C (where as my previous 5830 would reach up to 92C with it's stock auto fan settings (74C when I setup a fan profile in AfterBurner which would cause the card to get quite loud).

I'm running 12.4 beta's and I don't plan to pursue overclocking for a bit. (that and I tried a 10% overclock to 1150/1375mhz and Heaven crashed upon completing the last step of the benchmark and I had to power down the system to unfreeze it) I figure I'm kind of CPU limited anyway. I don't have a camera handy to snap a picture of the card so hopefully this GPU-Z link will do and this screenshot.

A quick run-down of comparison from my 5830:

3dmark 11 from P3722 to P5914 (had to down-clock cpu a bit from 3750 to 3600 because I had [email protected] crash on me recently)

Heaven 3.0 from FPS:
35.7
Scores:
899
Min FPS:
18.5
Max FPS:
78.6

to

FPS:
60.9
Scores:
1535
Min FPS:
29.7
Max FPS:
132.3

(heaven I run at defaults except I change tessellation from disabled to normal @ 1920x1080)

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/mbnpx/


----------



## wickedout

FPS playing BF3 was in between 40-65 at stock speeds. This card is very sweet. It's hecka fast and handles BF3 just fine! Better then my old 6870!!


----------



## navit




----------



## Farih

you can compare it with others that have run the same settings in heaven 3.0 here:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1235557/official-top-30-heaven-benchmark-3-0-scores

7850 CF more then 35% faster then a single 680/7970 for less money


----------



## DeadLink

Hell yeah!!! nice one.


----------



## Narokuu

i want in the club by the way =D


----------



## ragtag7

I saw that the HD7850 does better in BF3 than an HD6950 by like 8 fps all on the highest settings! Definitely my next card.


----------



## Supranium

Same settings HD 7950 @ 1150/7000 i got score of 1411 and 56.0FPS average.

______________________________________

I found the spot for vGDDR, but im struggling to find vGPU. If anyone has advanced knowledge of electronics, please help.

The controller for GPU is NCP5395T

http://www.onsemi.com/pub_link/Collateral/NCP5395T-D.PDF


----------



## thor777

Can anyone here confirm whether or not these cards (looking at Asus HD7850 specifically) support DDMA (Discrete Digital Multi-Point Audio)? I'm looking to upgrade and join this club and that is one of the requirements I have.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## wickedout

Just wanted share I'm having fun playing BF3. My 7870 makes a big difference and handles everything I throw at it. I have my settings at ultra or max. Not a single hiccup. All I can say is WOW!!


----------



## Octavarium

these things overclock like crazy

validation: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/vwyuk/


----------



## Narokuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thor777*
> 
> Can anyone here confirm whether or not these cards (looking at Asus HD7850 specifically) support DDMA (Discrete Digital Multi-Point Audio)? I'm looking to upgrade and join this club and that is one of the requirements I have.
> Thanks in advance.


not sure what you mean but i have this card, in specific, not sure what DDMA is =(


----------



## wickedout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thor777*
> 
> Can anyone here confirm whether or not these cards (looking at Asus HD7850 specifically) support DDMA (Discrete Digital Multi-Point Audio)? I'm looking to upgrade and join this club and that is one of the requirements I have.
> Thanks in advance.


Yes they do! Mine does!

http://www.sapphiretech.com/presentation/product/?cid=1&gid=3&sgid=1160&pid=1487&psn=&lid=1&leg=0


----------



## Sakumo

Is anyone else having constant driver crashes with their new cards, 7850s to be exact?


----------



## Jon A. Silvers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sakumo*
> 
> Is anyone else having constant driver crashes with their new cards, 7850s to be exact?


not yet,haven't had,hopefully will not.


----------



## DeadLink

Driver crashes sometimes are not caused by drivers lol.


----------



## DEW21689

In addition to my green screen issue I posted about earlier.... my screen will 3-4x a day BRIEFLY flash black and then come back saying my resolution as if I had changed screen resolutions. It does not say the driver stopped responding and recovered, and there is nothing in event viewer... Starting to think I should worry about this being more than a driver issue =(


----------



## Swiftdeathz

I forgot to ask, but anybody who bought a Sapphire HD 7870 OC, did yours come with an HDMI cable? I read a review that said it included one, but mine didn't.


----------



## kabj06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sakumo*
> 
> Is anyone else having constant driver crashes with their new cards, 7850s to be exact?


Yes. If I go over 1200 on the core it will crash.


----------



## Supranium

Hahah lol. Not every card does over 1200. Dont expect that


----------



## di inferi

Well, I love this card. Running 1185 / 1400 without touching the voltage; I think my CPU OC is holding me back. As soon as I get home tomorrow I will spend a couple hours running stability tests on the OC on my processor before I really start pushing this card.

I was impressed by NewEgg's packaging.


----------



## Swiftdeathz

That XFX 7870 is sexy looking. :0)

On a different note, can anybody tell me using the system in my sig with my Seasonic X750, should I be able to run crossfire with another Sapphire 7870 OC without breaking a sweat?


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swiftdeathz*
> 
> That XFX 7870 is sexy looking. :0)
> On a different note, can anybody tell me using the system in my sig with my Seasonic X750, should I be able to run crossfire with another Sapphire 7870 OC without breaking a sweat?


Yes no problem, a good 650W PSU would even be fine.


----------



## Narokuu

so im so addicted to this card, after my next order (H100, SSD, and some fans) i am ordering another Asus HD 7850 =D cannot WAIT to corssfire these bad boys!!


----------



## wickedout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dustin88*
> 
> so im so addicted to this card, after my next order (H100, SSD, and some fans) i am ordering another Asus HD 7850 =D cannot WAIT to corssfire these bad boys!!


Your addicted? These cards are amazing! I'm addicted to my Sapphire 7870. Going crossfire soon.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wickedout*
> 
> Your addicted? These cards are amazing! I'm addicted to my Sapphire 7870. Going crossfire soon.


Cool, i get a 2600K soon and then we can do a good comperisation between the 7850 and 7870.
1x clock for clock [both 1050/1450mhz] and 1x max overclocked.


----------



## shockre

Just got MSI R7850OC TwinFrozr III.
Card is dead silent and works @ 1050/1450 on stock voltage.
I tried overclocking it to 1250/1500 on 1.225V and it works but it crashes randomly after 3-15 mins so I think that it's a driver problem since 12.3 are first 7800 series drivers. Temps don't go past 75C so that shouldn't be the problem.

Thinking about getting another one, can XFX 550W hold 7850 CrossFire?

EDIT: any clock with voltage increased causes random crashing. even 1100/1450 @ 1125V.


----------



## wickedout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Cool, i get a 2600K soon and then we can do a good comperisation between the 7850 and 7870.
> 1x clock for clock [both 1050/1450mhz] and 1x max overclocked.


Sounds good. Remember I have a 2700K working my rig now. By the way my CPU is amazing. Thing is very fast. My entire rig is faster then my vehicle. Lol!


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shockre*
> 
> Just got MSI R7850OC TwinFrozr III.
> Card is dead silent and works @ 1050/1450 on stock voltage.
> I tried overclocking it to 1250/1500 on 1.225V and it works but it crashes randomly after 3-15 mins so I think that it's a driver problem since 12.3 are first 7800 series drivers. Temps don't go past 75C so that shouldn't be the problem.
> 
> Thinking about getting another one, can XFX 550W hold 7850 CrossFire?
> 
> EDIT: any clock with voltage increased causes random crashing. even 1100/1450 @ 1125V.


that psu should handle 7850 crossfire fine, even with moderate overclocks.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wickedout*
> 
> Sounds good. Remember I have a 2700K working my rig now. By the way my CPU is amazing. Thing is very fast. My entire rig is faster then my vehicle. Lol!


I had an 2600K before @ 4,8ghz but its in RMA now, waiting for it to get back


----------



## wickedout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> I had an 2600K before @ 4,8ghz but its in RMA now, waiting for it to get back


RMA 2600K? What was wrong with it? I also have a 2500K in a box just sitting around.


----------



## DeadLink

Noice!!!


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wickedout*
> 
> RMA 2600K? What was wrong with it? I also have a 2500K in a box just sitting around.


Just stopped working, 24/7 it just dit 4,6ghz @ 1.36V, nothing extreme.
4.8ghz was only for benches and @ 1.42V again nothing extreme.

Just bad luck i think


----------



## wickedout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Just stopped working, 24/7 it just dit 4,6ghz @ 1.36V, nothing extreme.
> 4.8ghz was only for benches and @ 1.42V again nothing extreme.
> Just bad luck i think


It happens! Sorry man. I'm lucky I have a cherry picked 2700K. Got this CPU through Intel Retail Edge for dirt cheap.


----------



## DeadLink

Sorry to hear!


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wickedout*
> 
> RMA 2600K? What was wrong with it? I also have a 2500K in a box just sitting around.
> 
> 
> 
> Just stopped working, 24/7 it just dit 4,6ghz @ 1.36V, nothing extreme.
> 4.8ghz was only for benches and @ 1.42V again nothing extreme.
> 
> Just bad luck i think
Click to expand...

You're on water right? That really is strange, cuz I push my 2600K a lot harder than those voltages.


----------



## Raidorz

Anyone got voltage spikes to 1.6v for your 7870?


----------



## reisya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raidorz*
> 
> Anyone got voltage spikes to 1.6v for your 7870?


Is it right voltages goes 1.6v? I'm curious it just wrong reading


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> You're on water right? That really is strange, cuz I push my 2600K a lot harder than those voltages.


Just bad luck i think, i even sell these 2500K and 2600K to custumors with an overclock to about 4,2~4,6ghz while keep honoring the warranty.
Sold alot and never had a problem yet, only with my own lol.


----------



## Raidorz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reisya*
> 
> Is it right voltages goes 1.6v? I'm curious it just wrong reading


It shows 1.6v on MSI Afterburner. The current drivers have a lot of issues right?


----------



## DeadLink

I would say so. Still waiting for mine in the mail.


----------



## reisya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raidorz*
> 
> It shows 1.6v on MSI Afterburner. The current drivers have a lot of issues right?


Yeah i think so because such impossible vcore gpu for 28nm spikes to 1.6v. Such not any logical argue for that.


----------



## tango bango

OK folks, decision time . I will order a 7870 from newegg on Monday or Tuesday . Is anyone of the 7870s better than another, in regards to OC, utility's such as afterburner, trxx, or cooling that sets one apart from the other .


----------



## neoroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raidorz*
> 
> Anyone got voltage spikes to 1.6v for your 7870?


Yup mine too







In Afterburner it always reads max volt up to 1.60volt but not steady, I saw on vantage via OSD Afterburner and on Afterburne graph voltage reading it was only a second or 2sec hit 1.60volt. So dont worry about it







..... clearly it is mis-read.

Btw here is my ASIC, abit low :


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Swiftdeathz

How long does that GPU-Z ASIC quality test take? I've run it for a minute or two and it doesn't end. Does it complete after a while and then give you the message or is there some other process? Thanks!


----------



## wickedout

Been screwing around with my overclocking. So far, so good. Seems pretty stable playing BF3 at ultra settings. My highest temp while playing didn't go over 62c. Here's a ASIC score of my card to!


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swiftdeathz*
> 
> How long does that GPU-Z ASIC quality test take? I've run it for a minute or two and it doesn't end. Does it complete after a while and then give you the message or is there some other process? Thanks!


It should only take a few seconds.......


----------



## shockre

just reporting, running MSI R7850OC TwinFrozr III 1250/1450 rock solid on 1.225v @ 75C max.
thats over 40% OC on core and 20% on memory!

battlefield 3 on ultra locked @ 60 fps on 64 player maps without msaa, with low fxaa (other settings perform equally, but are blurred).

awesome card!


----------



## Swiftdeathz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> It should only take a few seconds.......


Not sure where the user error is occurring on my end then. I even tried running it in full screen and it just runs and runs and runs and doesn't complete. I just used a stopwatch and let it run for 2 minutes just now and it doesn't complete. If I hit the little ? again next to Bus Interface, it just closes the render test that was running and causing my GPU to go to 99-100% load.


----------



## Warweo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swiftdeathz*
> 
> How long does that GPU-Z ASIC quality test take? I've run it for a minute or two and it doesn't end. Does it complete after a while and then give you the message or is there some other process? Thanks!


I don't think your doing the right thing... Get the latest GPU-Z, right click on the windows bar at the top and "Read ASIC".


----------



## wickedout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warweo*
> 
> I don't think your doing the right thing... Get the latest GPU-Z, right click on the windows bar at the top and "Read ASIC".


It's not a test. It just reads the quality of the GPU!


----------



## Warweo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wickedout*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Warweo*
> 
> I don't think your doing the right thing... Get the latest GPU-Z, right click on the windows bar at the top and "Read ASIC".
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a test. It just reads the quality of the GPU!
Click to expand...

^ This


----------



## Swiftdeathz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warweo*
> 
> I don't think your doing the right thing... Get the latest GPU-Z, right click on the windows bar at the top and "Read ASIC".


LOL thanks! That did it, it was user-error as I thought. I was hitting the question mark by the Bus Interface that I thought was to run this test (which opens the render test and stresses the GPU).

I did it as you said and instantly it gave me a score of 82.1%


----------



## Retro1989

Tomorrow i'll be buying the msi 7870!!! can't wait to have it on my hands.









omg first post


----------



## wickedout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Retro1989*
> 
> Tomorrow i'll be buying the msi 7870!!! can't wait to have it on my hands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> omg first post


Your gonna love it! It's a beast of a card. I love mine. They overclock like beasts!


----------



## di inferi

So... I ran the ASIC quality test on my 7870.... and got a 79%









I am running it at 1200/1400 with fan speed at constant 65%.....

Does my card just suck or is because of the fan speed and OC? Lol.


----------



## chrisys93

Anyone here have the MSI Twin Frozr 7870? How is it? Able to max BF3 max settings @ 1080P?


----------



## navit

Yea they can, one at about 40-60 all maxed. Turn it down a notch and 70+ all day. Two of them,70+ all day on ultra


----------



## AuraNova

Alright, I apologize for not being in the forums much. I finished a crazy work schedule of 45 hours the past 4 days. Along with an over hour long commute, it doesn't give me time to do much. Also, with my mom in the hospital, I have had stuff to take care of as well.

With that mentioned, I need some help. My card keeps spiking to the high clocks no matter what I do, from a simple webpage to a YouTube video, it spikes to the regular clocks and not the power saving clocks. Anyone have any idea what the heck is going on? Could this be a driver issue?



This keeps happening while doing simple things, either going to another webpage, maximizing or minimizing stuff. Is Aero affecting this?

Also, there's a slight change to gaining membership to the club. Now that this place is getting more active, I might not be able to read all posts coming in the thread. So if you want to join, not only post in the thread your info, but please PM me with the stuff so we can get it all organized and put you on the list.

Farih, if there was any information and/or links you wanted to share, let me know what to post for you and I will put them in the front page.


----------



## yesitsmario

Any benches with 7870 and 7850 at same clocks?


----------



## Shizzless

Today its time to order though I'm not sure what brand to pick. At first I wanted to pick the sapphire but then I saw the msi twin frozr which looks a lot better. But after some research I saw an owner mention that the smaller fans of the msi caused a high pitched noise which was irritating. On the other hand. Msi does have one extra year in warranty and tou dont have to pay to RMA your card.

Opinions?


----------



## Narokuu

Asus HD 7850, i have this thing clocked like crazy on stock voltage, and the fans are quiter than my GELID ultra quiet fans. and the heat sink is SO cool running, recommend 100%!


----------



## Narokuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wickedout*
> 
> Your gonna love it! It's a beast of a card. I love mine. They overclock like beasts!


now i just have to talk you into AMD hahaha jk/jk


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuraNova*
> 
> Alright, I apologize for not being in the forums much. I finished a crazy work schedule of 45 hours the past 4 days. Along with an over hour long commute, it doesn't give me time to do much. Also, with my mom in the hospital, I have had stuff to take care of as well.
> With that mentioned, I need some help. My card keeps spiking to the high clocks no matter what I do, from a simple webpage to a YouTube video, it spikes to the regular clocks and not the power saving clocks. Anyone have any idea what the heck is going on? Could this be a driver issue?
> 
> This keeps happening while doing simple things, either going to another webpage, maximizing or minimizing stuff. Is Aero affecting this?
> Also, there's a slight change to gaining membership to the club. Now that this place is getting more active, I might not be able to read all posts coming in the thread. So if you want to join, not only post in the thread your info, but please PM me with the stuff so we can get it all organized and put you on the list.
> Farih, if there was any information and/or links you wanted to share, let me know what to post for you and I will put them in the front page.


I get those clock wierdness on boot, after a few minutes though it goes back to idle and stays like that... not jumping.

On the First Post you should put links to MSI AB Beta 14, Asus GPU Tweak 2.06, GPU-Z 0.60 and the linkt to the DLL people needs to get clock readings in MSI AB and such.
If you want i can put this in the First Post to. We both can keep editing the first post with usefull information we find, that is if you want me to offcourse.
I wont be editing your posts without permission









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yesitsmario*
> 
> Any benches with 7870 and 7850 at same clocks?


Soon me and another member will do comparisations, once i get my 2600K back we basicly have the same system. Oly difference will be the cards really.
We will make clock for clock comparisations and max overclock comparisations.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shizzless*
> 
> Today its time to order though I'm not sure what brand to pick. At first I wanted to pick the sapphire but then I saw the msi twin frozr which looks a lot better. But after some research I saw an owner mention that the smaller fans of the msi caused a high pitched noise which was irritating. On the other hand. Msi does have one extra year in warranty and tou dont have to pay to RMA your card.
> Opinions?


Tbh, i always pick a reference desing, you get the good original parts on the PCB + all aftermarket coolers and waterblocks will fit.
A reference desing with an aftermarket cooler like an Acellero Extreme beats any cooler in temperature and noise compared to factory "aftermarket" coolers like a Twin Frozr cooler


----------



## Shizzless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dustin88*
> 
> Asus HD 7850, i have this thing clocked like crazy on stock voltage, and the fans are quiter than my GELID ultra quiet fans. and the heat sink is SO cool running, recommend 100%!


I want to fit this card into a fractal R3. You think there's enough room for that? The card just seems so huge







. I wanted to put this one in a htpc after a few years but I' have to change the cooler for that i guess.

The current 7850's with the exception of the xfx's are all reference right?


----------



## season161

Just got this card few days ago, so hello to all pitcairn owners here









http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/87he4/

btw, first post !!!


----------



## DEW21689

Does anyone have two 7850s they'd be willing to clock to 1000/1250 each and give me the 3dmark11 score? (Along with system specifications so I have a relative idea of if the cards are bottle necked or not) I'm planning a mATX system and debating 2x7850s vs a 7850 + RAID card.... If I got 2x7850s I will have to create a small RAID/NAS system. Currently weighing the pros/cons based on performance increase, costs, personal needs etc.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DEW21689*
> 
> Does anyone have two 7850s they'd be willing to clock to 1000/1250 each and give me the 3dmark11 score? (Along with system specifications so I have a relative idea of if the cards are bottle necked or not) I'm planning a mATX system and debating 2x7850s vs a 7850 + RAID card.... If I got 2x7850s I will have to create a small RAID/NAS system. Currently weighing the pros/cons based on performance increase, costs, personal needs etc.


Check this post.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1231670/the-amd-radeon-7800-club/290#post_16903079

Its very easy to run the cards at 1050/1450mhz


----------



## aiya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shockre*
> 
> just reporting, running MSI R7850OC TwinFrozr III 1250/1450 rock solid on 1.225v @ 75C max.
> thats over 40% OC on core and 20% on memory!
> battlefield 3 on ultra locked @ 60 fps on 64 player maps without msaa, with low fxaa (other settings perform equally, but are blurred).
> awesome card!


What programs are you using to overclock? Just AfterBurner?


----------



## xutnubu

I have placed my order for the Sapphire 7870 =)

Only thing is, I had to order the regular one, because is the only one that Amazon has available (OC model was +$400 from a third vendor - And yes, I can only order from Amazon).

*My question is: is the OC version different in other aspect? Better cooling, chips, more OC capability?*


----------



## wickedout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xutnubu*
> 
> I have placed my order for the Sapphire 7870 =)
> Only thing is, I had to order the regular one, because is the only one that Amazon has available (OC model was +$400 from a third vendor - And yes, I can only order from Amazon).
> *My question is: is the OC version different in other aspect? Better cooling, chips, more OC capability?*


The clocks are different. I'm not sure the non-overclocked version one has the voltage unlocked!


----------



## Narokuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shizzless*
> 
> I want to fit this card into a fractal R3. You think there's enough room for that? The card just seems so huge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I wanted to put this one in a htpc after a few years but I' have to change the cooler for that i guess.
> The current 7850's with the exception of the xfx's are all reference right?


not sure to be honest about them all being reference, i don't think this is an aftermarket cooler, but the card in total length is 11.6 inches


----------



## wickedout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dustin88*
> 
> now i just have to talk you into AMD hahaha jk/jk


It's Intel for me. Love my 2700K it's hecka fast. It's unreal and only cost me like $114 out the door. Hahaha!!


----------



## xutnubu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wickedout*
> 
> The clocks are different. I'm not sure the non-overclocked version one has the *voltage unlocked!*


Yeah, I was thinking about that. I guess I'll find out when it gets here. I just plan to do a moderate OC anyway, 1100/1275.

BTW, anyone knows if Amazon gives you the tracking number for one day shipping orders? The courier company that's bringing the card to my country needs it, or I'll have to pay more for the delivery


----------



## Narokuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wickedout*
> 
> It's Intel for me. Love my 2700K it's hecka fast. It's unreal and only cost me like $114 out the door. Hahaha!!


darn good price! i respect Intel, i just prefer AMD.. been a faboy forever haha i know there not as fast, but it gets what i need done


----------



## Dawn of War

Ill be purchasing a Twin Frozr version of the 7850 this month. Perhaps the questions has already been answered but is the 7850 capable of being OCd to be equivalent to a stock 7870? At what point might you run into issues because of the single 6 pin connector?


----------



## huitlacoche

Hi,

I'm thinking about picking up a gigabyte 7870 ghz edition card. However I'm concerned about performance in starcraft 2 with AA & AF turned on. I've read a few benchmarks that say it works fine and another that does not; severe drop in frame rate with AAx4 and AFx8.
I'm trying to determine if this is a driver issue that may have been cleared up. If anyone who has SC2 and a 7850/7870 and can give me a better idea what sort of performance I can expect, that would be great. I'd like to run the game with a framerate 50-60 or higher on ultra; 1920x1080. I have an OC'd i7-920 at 3.7ghz and 6gb ram. My current card is a gtx250.

Thanks!


----------



## DEW21689

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huitlacoche*
> 
> Hi,
> I'm thinking about picking up a gigabyte 7870 ghz edition card. However I'm concerned about performance in starcraft 2 with AA & AF turned on. I've read a few benchmarks that say it works fine and another that does not; severe drop in frame rate with AAx4 and AFx8.
> I'm trying to determine if this is a driver issue that may have been cleared up. If anyone who has SC2 and a 7850/7870 and can give me a better idea what sort of performance I can expect, that would be great. I'd like to run the game with a framerate 50-60 or higher on ultra; 1920x1080. I have an OC'd i7-920 at 3.7ghz and 6gb ram. My current card is a gtx250.
> Thanks!


I was playing SC2 all max settings with my 5870 and I had 0 issues. Great performance no lag, no video delay etc. So seeing as the 7870 is a better card.... The only way it could do worse in SC2 is to either be a driver issue, or the rest of the system sucks. I'm playing it right now on my PowerColor 7850 @ 1000/1250, 0 issues.


----------



## UserNameisTaken

My msi Twin Frozr III 7870 finally arrived!

Add me to the club!


----------



## Narokuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dawn of War*
> 
> Ill be purchasing a Twin Frozr version of the 7850 this month. Perhaps the questions has already been answered but is the 7850 capable of being OCd to be equivalent to a stock 7870? At what point might you run into issues because of the single 6 pin connector?


i have it maxed out on overlooking without touching the voltages, just using MSI afterburner, have had no need to push it even more, but i will be tempting to keep pushing it. and as for the 6 pin, i think its a blessing not needing that much power, these are great cards for running well under lower power usage


----------



## UserNameisTaken

well just finished 3 passes of Heaven at 1250/1450 this card is pretty sweet blew me away coming from a 4850, now for some bf3 action on ultra!

Edit: Temps were awesome! didn't see it go above 53 with fan at 50%


----------



## season161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xutnubu*
> 
> I have placed my order for the Sapphire 7870 =)
> Only thing is, I had to order the regular one, because is the only one that Amazon has available (OC model was +$400 from a third vendor - And yes, I can only order from Amazon).
> *My question is: is the OC version different in other aspect? Better cooling, chips, more OC capability?*


You;ll be fine with the non OC version, same cooling only lower clocks thats all. OC capability is totally random , could be worse or better ( both the OC and non OC version suppport overvoltage )
Actually i prefer to buy the non OC version myself to save same cash,too bad cant find it when i purchase my card few days ago


----------



## Retro1989

I bought the msi 7870 today, and i'm loving it ... add me to the club guys!


----------



## season161

@1275/1525











Meh if i pick MSI TF III instead i think 1300 on core would be possible


----------



## wickedout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *season161*
> 
> @1275/1525
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meh if i pick MSI TF III instead i think 1300 on core would be possible


That's very impressive! Way to go! I haven't even really overclocked my GPU yet. It's running BF3 without even a hiccup at max settings. It's just so damn impressive what 2GB of DDR5 can do for you while gaming.


----------



## schreck51

I will probably buy one of these when I get paid. Anythoughts on brand/model? I'm leaning msi 7870 twin frozr. I plan on cf later after I get a ssd, yeah i know it's probably way overkill for games I play but better too much than not enough.


----------



## Narokuu

2 7850s at stock beat out a 7970 if your interested in Xfiring and saving money, plus the power consumption is way less =)


----------



## shockre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *season161*
> 
> @1275/1525
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meh if i pick MSI TF III instead i think 1300 on core would be possible


can you explain how you got afterburner working with bigger clocks and unlocked voltage? and which version is it?
i'm using asus gpu tweak for voltage and amd overdrive for clocks and powertune and that sucks.
it crashes if i use only gpu tweak without powertune so afterburner would be great as it has powertune settings.


----------



## schreck51

Wish I could find more testing done with 7850 cf. All I found so far is the one youtube video.


----------



## season161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wickedout*
> 
> That's very impressive! Way to go! I haven't even really overclocked my GPU yet. It's running BF3 without even a hiccup at max settings. It's just so damn impressive what 2GB of DDR5 can do for you while gaming.


Yup Pitcairn series is quite good i think and its oc well too. I notice u got the same brand like mine, im very interesting to see your oc result someday. hopefully u can break the 1300 barrier with ur card since so far the only brand i see that can hit 1300 only MSI one
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shockre*
> 
> can you explain how you got afterburner working with bigger clocks and unlocked voltage? and which version is it?
> i'm using asus gpu tweak for voltage and amd overdrive for clocks and powertune and that sucks.
> it crashes if i use only gpu tweak without powertune so afterburner would be great as it has powertune settings.


Open MSI Afterburner cfg file and change the current value into this

UnlockVoltageControl = 1
UnlockVoltageMonitoring = 1
UnofficialOverclockingEULA = I confirm that I am aware of unofficial overclocking limitations and fully understand that MSI will not provide me any support on it
UnofficialOverclockingMode = 1

-Next open up MSI AB and on setting put checkmark on "Unlock Voltage Control" and "UnlockVoltageMonitoring"
-Close and restart MSI AB

Im using MSI AB 2.220 beta 14, hope this help.


----------



## Flikka

Hey guys, does the MSI R7870 Twin Frozr 2GD5/OC use a reference design PCB or is it custom made by MSI? Asking because I want to know if there will be a water block available for this card, specifically EK waterblocks?


----------



## kabj06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flikka*
> 
> Hey guys, does the MSI R7870 Twin Frozr 2GD5/OC use a reference design PCB or is it custom made by MSI? Asking because I want to know if there will be a water block available for this card, specifically EK waterblocks?


It's custom.


----------



## kabj06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Retro1989*
> 
> I bought the msi 7870 today, and i'm loving it ... add me to the club guys!


----------



## Flikka

Ok, I sent an inquire to EK via there cooling configurator for the MSI 7870 OC card, will have to wait and see what they say.


----------



## di inferi

Brought my cpu down to 4.5 from 4.8 to get a solid feel of how this 7870 would perform. It did quite well on stock voltage. 1225 / 1450


3DMARK11 (4.5 - 1225 - 1450) by I viLe styLe I, on Flickr

Can't wait to up the volts~!

moar power.

Here is stock (black edition overclocked) at P6899 http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3161916;jsessionid=1w9mn5ublcxms1wqce3nsyvbd8

Overclocked at 1225 / 1450 http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3162700;jsessionid=1v3h1m8alq54o1drf257oe2ec5


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dawn of War*
> 
> Ill be purchasing a Twin Frozr version of the 7850 this month. Perhaps the questions has already been answered but is the 7850 capable of being OCd to be equivalent to a stock 7870? At what point might you run into issues because of the single 6 pin connector?


No, The 7850 cant be clocked as high as a 7870 in general, that is because the 7870 has voltage control and the 7850 doesnt.

About the 6Pin
The slot gives 75W
The 6Pin gives 75W
Total 150W
Cards pulls about 120W [probably closer to 110W]
+20% power tune = 144W

In other words more then enough power for overclocking.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schreck51*
> 
> Wish I could find more testing done with 7850 cf. All I found so far is the one youtube video.


I can run tests if you want.

My 3D11 score is 11334
My Heaven 3.0 score is 1887 [74.9FPS] with Extreme tesselation.

I can run more tests if you like but basicly you can say they run a good bit faster then max overclocked 7970's and 680's for less money.


----------



## di inferi

Here is a question for you guys....

CCC 12.3 has power control settings at +/- 20% (at least the newest one which I am using).

So what the hell are these guys using?

http://www.kitguru.net/components/graphic-cards/zardon/sapphire-hd7870-overclock-edition-review/20/


----------



## Supranium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> No, The 7850 cant be clocked as high as a 7870 in general, that is because the 7870 has voltage control and the 7850 doesnt.


At least Sapphire HD7850s *have* GPU voltage control. Look at my results couple of pages ago.. Just MSi AB does not support it yet.
For overvolting your HD7850 use Asus GPU tweak. Its works just fine. If you are not familiar with Asus GPU tweak then be aware that you need to switch it on advanced mode and for more range of clocks you need to select the thingie in options tab as well.
The HD7850 GPU voltage is controlled by NCP5395T, which allowes voltage tweaking by software.
http://www.onsemi.com/pub_link/Collateral/NCP5395T-D.PDF
I also used multimeter to measure real voltage given to GPU
As i remember, the card is quite heavily overvolting itself. Stock voltage was around 1.09v and when pushed to 1.225v on Asus GPU tool, the real voltage was 1.29v on load.
My card did 1240mhz GPU on 3Dmarks.
Unlike HD79xx the HD78xx doesnt have memory overvoltage by software. For this you would need vmem hardmod.


----------



## DeadLink

Mine just showed!! Time for some pictures lol.


----------



## Flikka

What is the difference between the MSI R7870 Twin Frozr 2GD5/OC and the MSI HD 7870 Twin Frozr III 2 GB non OC, just that it comes factory overclocked?

The OC and non OC both have a reference PCB layouts so we can expect water blocks for those who were wondering. Thats what my research is telling me.


----------



## DeadLink

If anyone gets the scoop on Water blocks for either of the cards post it up. I am daily looking on vendors and Manufacturers(email too) to get updates on new blocks for these cards. Cant wait for the other two 7850's to show up now.


----------



## Flikka

The blocks for the 7870 will be out in 3-4 weeks as of now. What I like about the MSI 7870 OC is the memory and mosfet heatsink so you can use a universal block and not worry about the rest. If money is tight its a viable option.

Source


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supranium*
> 
> At least Sapphire HD7850s *have* GPU voltage control. Look at my results couple of pages ago.. Just MSi AB does not support it yet.
> For overvolting your HD7850 use Asus GPU tweak. Its works just fine. If you are not familiar with Asus GPU tweak then be aware that you need to switch it on advanced mode and for more range of clocks you need to select the thingie in options tab as well.
> The HD7850 GPU voltage is controlled by NCP5395T, which allowes voltage tweaking by software.
> http://www.onsemi.com/pub_link/Collateral/NCP5395T-D.PDF
> I also used multimeter to measure real voltage given to GPU
> As i remember, the card is quite heavily overvolting itself. Stock voltage was around 1.09v and when pushed to 1.225v on Asus GPU tool, the real voltage was 1.29v on load.
> My card did 1240mhz GPU on 3Dmarks.
> Unlike HD79xx the HD78xx doesnt have memory overvoltage by software. For this you would need vmem hardmod.


Sorry dude thats no real voltage controll though.
1.225V is just the highest 3D state the voltage regulator can give.
The cards run at different voltage's.
My cards 1 has 1.215V on load stock and the other 1.075V on load stock.
1.225V is just the highest 3D load stock setting a 7850 can give.
Its like a VID table of a CPU.
Correct me if wrong but i dont think so.


----------



## Supranium

Didnt you read my post? I clearly said i measured the voltage changes myself. I can tune my card voltage from 1.075 to 1.225v with Asus GPU tweaker.

If thats not voltage control than what is?

Just found the paper where i wrote down the results:

1.075 from GPU tweak = 1.112v real on load (furmark)
1.225v from GPU tweak = 1.283v real on load (furmark)


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supranium*
> 
> Didnt you read my post? I clearly said i measured the voltage changes myself. I can tune my card voltage from 1.075 to 1.225v with Asus GPU tweaker.
> If thats not voltage control than what is?


You can do that with any 7850 card. its a form of voltage controll but its not overvolting.
1.225V is a load voltage some cards actually need on stock clocks.
1 of my cards has 1.075V on load stock, the other 1.215V.
Same as the VID table with a CPU, dont know the word for it on GPU's.

Screenshot or video of you measuring ?
And what are you measuring with ?
I got an expensive Fluke meter and thats even off by a few %.


----------



## tango bango

Ordered my MSI 7870 today...woohoo ! Should be here is a couple of days .


----------



## Dawn of War

Damn it. Newegg is STILL out of Twin Frozr 7850s. Anyone have any idea on how long it takes them to get new stock in? Card dependent? Argh! I need one now!


----------



## Supranium

Farih, you can see GPU voltage rail pins on the back side of the card. Just try it out yourself. I dont have video from that, but im telling you.
Another proof is that i couldnt hit even 1150mhz with stock voltage. After sliding the vgpu bar to max, i could hit 1240mhz for benches and i gamed hours of BF3 @ 1225/1550.
Now i sold my card, so i cant even make vid for you. You just need to belive me or not









I have no idea why one of your cards is on different voltage. They all should be rahter similar stock vid, since theres plenty of headroom there anyway.


----------



## wickedout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tango bango*
> 
> Ordered my MSI 7870 today...woohoo ! Should be here is a couple of days .


The 7870's are great cards. I love mine! It's awesome for gaming! Also good for video editing and photo editing!


----------



## DEW21689

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> You can do that with any 7850 card. its a form of voltage controll but its not overvolting.
> 1.225V is a load voltage some cards actually need on stock clocks.
> 1 of my cards has 1.075V on load stock, the other 1.215V.
> Same as the VID table with a CPU, dont know the word for it on GPU's.
> Screenshot or video of you measuring ?
> And what are you measuring with ?
> I got an expensive Fluke meter and thats even off by a few %.


Still from your original post you said that the 7850 had NO voltage control which it does. I can increase or decrease my stock voltage by 20%. So yes it does have voltage control, perhaps not overvolting but from my understanding +20% would be overvolting... please be a little clearer in your explanation


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DEW21689*
> 
> Still from your original post you said that the 7850 had NO voltage control which it does. I can increase or decrease my stock voltage by 20%. So yes it does have voltage control, perhaps not overvolting but from my understanding +20% would be overvolting... please be a little clearer in your explanation


I might have word it a bit strange, like i sayed it works like a cpu VID table, not all same cpu's have the same stock Vcore.
This counts for video cards to. 1.225V is just the max of the table.


----------



## tango bango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wickedout*
> 
> The 7870's are great cards. I love mine! It's awesome for gaming! Also good for video editing and photo editing!


Thats what I keep hearing . I can hardly wait . Time to retire the old 470 GTX .


----------



## reisya

My Own










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Uploaded with ImageShack.us



*Validation*


----------



## Swiftdeathz

I finally got around to overclocking some, here are my results. This is using CCC overdrive and leaving power control settings at default 0%



I wonder just how much my CPU is holding me back. I plan to upgrade to a piledriver based FX chip if they are still compatible with my motherboard and slot.

Will post back with some results once I get my crossfire setup.


----------



## Farih

Maybe people can run heaven 3.0 with the settings they use in this thread linked below.
Makes it easier to compare









Example:


*Link to thread*


----------



## Swiftdeathz

That brings my system to it's knees, but here you go.







1200/1350


----------



## General Disarray

Ordered my MSI TFIII 7870 today, saw the $20 off sale on Newegg and couldn't stop myself. Looking forward to seeing how far I can push it. Will update with results later.

The driver issues people are talking about with 12.3 are kinda scaring me though, hope a new version comes out soon.


----------



## wickedout

I'm just hoping AMD latest drivers become more mature and even better for our gaming experience! The 12.3 drivers work well for me. I haven't really had any issues with them. Just my .02 cents!


----------



## season161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swiftdeathz*
> 
> That brings my system to it's knees, but here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1200/1350


Thats abit too low for 1200/1350 , your min fps only 9.3 ? something wrong there, normally u should get higher fps at that speed. For comparison heres mine at 1250/1400



And here with little more oc


----------



## Supranium

Dont watch minimum fps on Heaven. Its bugged. I can have from 20 all the way up to 40 as minimum with identical settings.
Also the rest of the system is holding him back a little. At least in heaven benchmark.


----------



## season161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supranium*
> 
> Dont watch minimum fps on Heaven. Its bugged. I can have from 20 all the way up to 40 as minimum with identical settings.
> Also the rest of the system is holding him back a little. At least in heaven benchmark.


Oh really? didnt know about that. I thought its only bugged on multi GPU setup, but yeah it could be his cpu is holding him back though


----------



## Supranium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *season161*
> 
> Oh really? didnt know about that. I thought its only bugged on multi GPU setup, but yeah it could be his cpu is holding him back though


Yes, it seems to me that between some tests the 3D clocks drop to 2D and this causes little spike drop on FPS. Then i disabled 2D clocks then min fps seemed to stay in range of 5 between several runs. Also lots of times i get the absolute minimum fps from the very start of benchmark. Looks like there could be some adjustment to be done how benchmark actually reads the FPS.
I dont know if nvidia owners have same trouble.


----------



## nortrop

Here's my baby - Sapphire HD7870 OC

I'm really pleased with the performance and most of all the lack of noise. I switched from a GTX460SLI to a single 7870 and although performance is not quite the same I'm loving how cool and quiet the card is.

As far as overclocking goes I have to admit that I was expecting a bit more. Still 1200 MHz core and 1450 MHz mem is pretty good. It appears that in my case anything above 1200 on the core with default voltage leads to a driver crash. For now I'll be keeping it stock.

The 12.3 driver works great for me.


----------



## Swiftdeathz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *season161*
> 
> Thats abit too low for 1200/1350 , your min fps only 9.3 ? something wrong there, normally u should get higher fps at that speed. For comparison heres mine at 1250/1400


Well yeah you have a 2500k which spanks my phenom II. I think it's known for having better min/avg frame rates, if you notice you are beating me in min but our maxes are not that far apart.

I hope to update at some point to a better CPU, but for now it's what it is. I plan to get a Piledriver based FX chip if they turn out to be better than Bulldozer, otherwise I might jump ship to Intel.


----------



## colforbin

Anyone know where to buy an XFX R7850 Black Edition? or are they not even on the market yet


----------



## Swiftdeathz

Just got my second Sapphire 7870 OC, now have my first CrossFireX setup, didn't get as much of a boost in benches as I thought, hopefully will work fine for games and whatnot.


----------



## di inferi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swiftdeathz*
> 
> Just got my second Sapphire 7870 OC, now have my first CrossFireX setup, didn't get as much of a boost in benches as I thought, hopefully will work fine for games and whatnot.


You need to upgrade your processor.

This does not bode well for the 7800 series.

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/image-quality-driver-optimization-graphics,3173.html

12.4 to the rescue!


----------



## Swiftdeathz

Yeah, patiently waiting for Piledriver. (hopefully it's not a disappointment like Bulldozer)

Also I wonder if the CF scaling has to do with my motherboard having a 16x and 4x PCI-E lanes. That possibly has something to do with it.


----------



## tango bango

For the good folks who currently own a MSI 7870 . I get my MSI 7870 Friday . So what drivers are you using and from where, and also what vers. of msi afterburner to use . I have not used ati in a while, so should I still install CCC, or just drivers .


----------



## season161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tango bango*
> 
> For the good folks who currently own a MSI 7870 . I get my MSI 7870 Friday . So what drivers are you using and from where, and also what vers. of msi afterburner to use . I have not used ati in a while, so should I still install CCC, or just drivers .


Install CCC latest version (12.3) well its kinda buggy according to tomshardware but v12.4 should fix that "lower" image quality i hope. Use afterburner 2.20 beta 14 if u want to unlock core/memory overclocking limit
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *di inferi*
> 
> This does not bode well for the 7800 series.
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/image-quality-driver-optimization-graphics,3173.html
> 12.4 to the rescue!


OK we need 12.4 ASAP !


----------



## Dmac73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swiftdeathz*
> 
> Just got my second Sapphire 7870 OC, now have my first CrossFireX setup, didn't get as much of a boost in benches as I thought, hopefully will work fine for games and whatnot.


What was your graphics score?


----------



## Swiftdeathz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dmac73*
> 
> What was your graphics score?


13,037

was 7,289 with just one card clocked @ 1200/1350


----------



## JiminyBillyBob

How much of a gain, if any, would I see in going to a 7850 from my 560Ti ?

Need to exchange my 560Ti and I can get a 7850 TW FR III for almost the same money, but a 7870 TW FR III costs me around 140$ more..
I'm currently only gaming on a single 1080p monitor and I've got 2x 1600x1200 monitors for extras, don't plan on going for eyefinity, but later down the line I want to get a 1920x1200 monitor and use the 2001FP's next to that in landscape, then hopefully waaaay later, get a 2560x1600 monitor and use the 2001FP's in portrait next to it..

So basically.. Will I see any increase in gaming at 1080p res in going from 560Ti to 7850 or should I go for a 7870 to get a real boost?


----------



## Jon A. Silvers

u will .







(ironical) .
especially v-ram hungry games, compared to 1gb models.

for the real boost,buy additional 7850 in some future time.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JiminyBillyBob*
> 
> How much of a gain, if any, would I see in going to a 7850 from my 560Ti ?
> Need to exchange my 560Ti and I can get a 7850 TW FR III for almost the same money, but a 7870 TW FR III costs me around 140$ more..
> I'm currently only gaming on a single 1080p monitor and I've got 2x 1600x1200 monitors for extras, don't plan on going for eyefinity, but later down the line I want to get a 1920x1200 monitor and use the 2001FP's next to that in landscape, then hopefully waaaay later, get a 2560x1600 monitor and use the 2001FP's in portrait next to it..
> So basically.. Will I see any increase in gaming at 1080p res in going from 560Ti to 7850 or should I go for a 7870 to get a real boost?


It will only be a boost once you overclock the 7850, they scale really good on overclocks.
Stock its about the same as a GTX560ti 2GB / 6950 2GB.


----------



## tango bango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *season161*
> 
> Install CCC latest version (12.3) well its kinda buggy according to tomshardware but v12.4 should fix that "lower" image quality i hope. Use afterburner 2.20 beta 14 if u want to unlock core/memory overclocking limit
> OK we need 12.4 ASAP !


Thanks for the info . UPS is to deliver it today .


----------



## Supranium

Getting HD7850 to 1200/1500 for 24/7 is no-brainer. At this speed its faster than GTX580. True value for money.


----------



## General Disarray

Here's my validation, just got the card about an hour ago. With a preliminary overclock of 1150/1300 on stock voltage, I scored P7062. I am using 12.4 preview drivers as well. ASIC quality was 84.5%, is that good compared to the average?

Just a warning to people using Z68 and Virtu, I was getting weird artifacts on the desktop until I disabled it. Is this something anyone else has encountered/fixed?

Anyone have any recommendations on what would be a max voltage to run this beast at on a regular basis?


----------



## Dawn of War

Newegg is still out of Twin Frozr 7850s.


----------



## nortrop

I maxed the memory frequency in CCC at 1450Mhz. The core is stuck at 1200Mhz with default voltage. The memory can go a lot higher, but at this time I haven't upgraded to the beta MSI Afterburner.

Question is will there be significant gains in gaming from boosting the memory further? Is it worth it to push further, because I really hate testing for stability. Thanks.


----------



## di inferi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General Disarray*
> 
> Here's my validation, just got the card about an hour ago. With a preliminary overclock of 1150/1300 on stock voltage, I scored P7062. I am using 12.4 preview drivers as well. ASIC quality was 84.5%, is that good compared to the average?
> Just a warning to people using Z68 and Virtu, I was getting weird artifacts on the desktop until I disabled it. Is this something anyone else has encountered/fixed?
> Anyone have any recommendations on what would be a max voltage to run this beast at on a regular basis?


84.5 % seems to be the mid to high end of scoring so far.

I have Virtu disabled anyway so not exactly sure on that.

I believe someone mentioned 1.3V but I could be mistaken.

http://www.guru3d.com/article/radeon-hd-7870-overclock-guide/2

Those guys went to 1.3 on AB.

Also, where are the preview drivers available from? I would like to see if there is any difference in texture quality.


----------



## di inferi

double sorry


----------



## General Disarray

I don't remember exactly where I got it from, but I searched for 'catalyst 12.4 preview', and a few links came up.


----------



## DirkDaring

Can't get afterburner to let me fiddle with the voltage on this so leaving it as is for now until next beta version is out or I figure out a different way. Topped out at 1130 core 1500 mem but died at anything higher so dropped it back down to where it's at now.

P.S. Anybody else have this card showing up at x8 in an x16 slot? o.o No amount of load is making it boost back up to x16 so I'm thoroughly confused. Have tried different pcie slots on my board too so it may just be that it's not a gen3 board :S.

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/ge4vg/


----------



## di inferi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirkDaring*
> 
> Can't get afterburner to let me fiddle with the voltage on this so leaving it as is for now until next beta version is out or I figure out a different way. Topped out at 1130 core 1500 mem but died at anything higher so dropped it back down to where it's at now.
> P.S. Anybody else have this card showing up at x8 in an x16 slot? o.o No amount of load is making it boost back up to x16 so I'm thoroughly confused. Have tried different pcie slots on my board too so it may just be that it's not a gen3 board :S.
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/ge4vg/


As far as I know gen3 is just a controller/firmware/software upgrade? My board is gen3 but there is nothing physically different with the 2x-3x slot.

Doesn't seem like it should be a problem. It's showing up at x16 in the bios/efi?


----------



## General Disarray

Having 2 issues:

First, the card is still throwing up very small different colored squares all over the screen when idle.

Second, the powertune +/- 20% bar isn't showing up in AMD overdrive. I uninstalled and reinstalled Catalyst but it's still not there. Any idea what is causing either of these?

Really hoping I don't have to RMA this thing...


----------



## DirkDaring

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *di inferi*
> 
> As far as I know gen3 is just a controller/firmware/software upgrade? My board is gen3 but there is nothing physically different with the 2x-3x slot.
> Doesn't seem like it should be a problem. It's showing up at x16 in the bios/efi?


Haven't checked bios yet will do that soon as I finish leeching from this warcraft raid. Good catch!

Edit: Have no clue where in bios to check what the pcie slots are running the card at but going to try the other 2 slots left tomorrow after work. Will update then.


----------



## Mattb2e

Hey guys, lovely thread you have here. I read through most of the current 47 pages hoping to find what I was looking for. Although I really have not at this point. I was stuck between getting a GTX570 and an HD7870, up until today I was sold on the GTX570. After reading about faulty VRM's and issues with lackluster overclocking ive decided against the GTX570. Not to mention the HD7870 will perform on par with the GTX580, which is certainly a bonus.

My question is related to branding, it seems there are a few different options, yet I cant really decide based on what I see, which would be the best. I initially wanted a card with two DVI outputs, but noticed that currently only XFX supports that feature, and from what it looks like, it comes at a premium. I can definitely live without a second DVI considering all of the cards sport at least on HDMI output. Which brand is the best in terms of cooling, and noise?

I noticed in a photo from one of the members here that with their Sapphire card, there is a pretty basic, but functional VRM sink installed. Although simplistic, im surprised by this feature, its definitely a nice bonus. Do all the cards have VRM cooling?

For me, im pretty much trying to decide between the MSI Twin Frozr, the Sapphire OC, and the Asus DC2. Ive had good luck with Sapphire, so I would not hesitate to purchase another one of their cards. I just want to get the best quality card for the money.

Any help would be appreciated! I anticipate becoming a member here very soon!


----------



## Narokuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattb2e*
> 
> Hey guys, lovely thread you have here. I read through most of the current 47 pages hoping to find what I was looking for. Although I really have not at this point. I was stuck between getting a GTX570 and an HD7870, up until today I was sold on the GTX570. After reading about faulty VRM's and issues with lackluster overclocking ive decided against the GTX570. Not to mention the HD7870 will perform on par with the GTX580, which is certainly a bonus.
> My question is related to branding, it seems there are a few different options, yet I cant really decide based on what I see, which would be the best. I initially wanted a card with two DVI outputs, but noticed that currently only XFX supports that feature, and from what it looks like, it comes at a premium. I can definitely live without a second DVI considering all of the cards sport at least on HDMI output. Which brand is the best in terms of cooling, and noise?
> I noticed in a photo from one of the members here that with their Sapphire card, there is a pretty basic, but functional VRM sink installed. Although simplistic, im surprised by this feature, its definitely a nice bonus. Do all the cards have VRM cooling?
> For me, im pretty much trying to decide between the MSI Twin Frozr, the Sapphire OC, and the Asus DC2. Ive had good luck with Sapphire, so I would not hesitate to purchase another one of their cards. I just want to get the best quality card for the money.
> Any help would be appreciated! I anticipate becoming a member here very soon!


they are all great cards, and the 7850 out performs the 570 and 580 the 680 is the only non AMD card that beats it currently, i have the Asus one, its very very VERY quiet even at a huge overclock, runs cool as can be and eats anything i throw at it. its relaly about look, color, perhaps price, and warranty, that's whats going to help you choose


----------



## AuraNova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> I get those clock wierdness on boot, after a few minutes though it goes back to idle and stays like that... not jumping.
> On the First Post you should put links to MSI AB Beta 14, Asus GPU Tweak 2.06, GPU-Z 0.60 and the linkt to the DLL people needs to get clock readings in MSI AB and such.
> If you want i can put this in the First Post to. We both can keep editing the first post with usefull information we find, that is if you want me to offcourse.
> I wont be editing your posts without permission


lol
Well, I don't mind. If you want to PM me necessary links, that's fine too. I've been on and off OCN because of my hectic schedule, but I will maintain priority to this thread. I already took care of the latter two links, all I need is the latest MSI beta. So, to take care of it quickly, just PM me the right links and we'll be on our way.

Again, I apologize for the lack of appearances. I work in a theme park and with Spring Break going on, I work 12 hour days. by the time I come home, I'm dead to the world.

To my situation:
The jumps in my clocks don't stop. This worries me greatly because my "idle temps" are hitting somewhere around 48-52*C. This happens no matter what I do whether it's web surfing or opening ANY programs, I just get these spikes. They don't regulate either.


----------



## xutnubu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattb2e*
> 
> Hey guys, lovely thread you have here. I read through most of the current 47 pages hoping to find what I was looking for. Although I really have not at this point. I was stuck between getting a GTX570 and an HD7870, up until today I was sold on the GTX570. After reading about faulty VRM's and issues with lackluster overclocking ive decided against the GTX570. Not to mention the HD7870 will perform on par with the GTX580, which is certainly a bonus.
> My question is related to branding, it seems there are a few different options, yet I cant really decide based on what I see, which would be the best. I initially wanted a card with two DVI outputs, but noticed that currently only XFX supports that feature, and from what it looks like, it comes at a premium. I can definitely live without a second DVI considering all of the cards sport at least on HDMI output. Which brand is the best in terms of cooling, and noise?
> I noticed in a photo from one of the members here that with their Sapphire card, there is a pretty basic, but functional VRM sink installed. Although simplistic, im surprised by this feature, its definitely a nice bonus. Do all the cards have VRM cooling?
> For me, im pretty much trying to decide between the MSI Twin Frozr, the Sapphire OC, and the Asus DC2. Ive had good luck with Sapphire, so I would not hesitate to purchase another one of their cards. I just want to get the best quality card for the money.
> Any help would be appreciated! I anticipate becoming a member here very soon!


I'll tell you what I've seen so far in reviews.

For the Sapphire: great, and the most bought model.

For the Gigabyte (3 fan model): noise, noise, noise.

Btw, the PowerColor PCS+ HD 7870 also comes with two DVI.


----------



## wickedout

*7970 prices to drop over the next few days. Maybe AMD will lower all 7xxx series prices!!*

After weeks of dealing with a retail price that put their HD 7970 in a no-win position against the GTX 680, it looks like AMD will finally cut their flagship card's price.

Last month, we reported that AMD was sticking to their guns by retaining the HD 7970′s SRP at $549 regardless of NVIDIA's higher performing and lower priced GTX 680. The reasoning behind this seemed to be quite simple: capitalize upon high end sales since NVIDIA's production was struggling to keep up with demand.

At the time, we surmised that the only thing which would effectively push AMD to lower prices would be either improved GTX 680 availability or the possible release of lower priced Kepler derivatives. It looks like AMD's bean counters may know something we don't. If our moles are correct, the HD 7970 and possibly other cards in the HD 7000-series lineup are about to get a price cut.

The whispers we have heard from a number of sources peg the HD 7970′s new price at some point between $470 and $490 within the next few days. In our books, this would put AMD's Tahiti XT in a favorable position against the GTX 680, particularly when the board partners' numerous overclocked and custom cooled versions are taken into account.

What this means for the rest of AMD's cards is anyone's guess but as we previously discussed, cutting the price on one could very well have a cascade effect upon their whole product stack.

Naturally, as we receive more information it will be posted so stay tuned. It looks like the GPU Wars are just beginning to heat up!


----------



## DeadLink

Here, stupid camera died on me lol. Using my lame Iphone for taking some High Res Photo's!


----------



## Maurauder

Just got my XFX Radeon HD 7850 Core Edition today!! Got to pick one of these up if you havnt already. In the time it took to open and type this i've finished 4 [email protected] GPU work units.
I've set my fans to 60% (3360rpm) and getting 45c...not overclocked yet.


----------



## General Disarray

K i'm pretty confused now. After I connected a second display to the card, both problems fixed themselves. The small colored boxes stopped appearing, and the power settings appeared in CCC. Disconnect the display, and it vanishes and the spots show up again. Let me guess, this is a "feature". Any ideas?


----------



## di inferi

I think you need to get a new card my friend.


----------



## xutnubu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General Disarray*
> 
> K i'm pretty confused now. After I connected a second display to the card, both problems fixed themselves. The small colored boxes stopped appearing, and the power settings appeared in CCC. Disconnect the display, and it vanishes and the spots show up again. Let me guess, this is a "feature". Any ideas?


Are the "boxes" like this...


----------



## General Disarray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xutnubu*
> 
> Are the "boxes" like this...


Kind of, but they are multiple colors that aren't even close to what's behind them. About that size though.

And why would a bad card cause Catalyst to not show the power option with only 1 monitor connected?

I'm gonna try driver sweeper then a reinstall, will report back later.


----------



## DeadLink

Odd my friend. Those multi colored boxes sound like it could be a display out problem on one of the ports. Some other issues could be happening too, ever try switching display port's or using another source?


----------



## General Disarray

Ok I'm tentatively calling the trippy colors thing fixed, it was probably just some remnant of 5850 weirdness.

Still can't figure out why Catalyst won't give me power options with 1 monitor connected to the card. I just want to make with the OC'ing!


----------



## Narokuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General Disarray*
> 
> Ok I'm tentatively calling the trippy colors thing fixed, it was probably just some remnant of 5850 weirdness.
> Still can't figure out why Catalyst won't give me power options with 1 monitor connected to the card. I just want to make with the OC'ing!


THAT my friend is something i call "specific game artifacting, and NOT YOUR 7850/70 causing it, it happend to me in WoW and Skyrim, and is the water in the game causing artifacting, my wife and i have 2 separate cards, she has a 5770 and i have a 7850, and we BOTH had it happen at the exact same time, its CCC, and i had to go alll the way back to 12.1 to get rid of it, and slowly come back to current drivers, hope this helps!


----------



## Mattb2e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xutnubu*
> 
> I'll tell you what I've seen so far in reviews.
> 
> For the Sapphire: great, and the most bought model.
> 
> For the Gigabyte (3 fan model): noise, noise, noise.
> 
> Btw, the PowerColor PCS+ HD 7870 also comes with two DVI.


Yeah, I figured that Sapphire would be leading the sales pack, and as I said, I have had purchased their cards before and had no issues. I may pick up the Sapphire.

In terms of the Powercolor, I did notice that they have a dual DVI out card, however they seem to be getting bad reviews on the egg. Not sure if its a quality control problem, or if its just coincidence that they only have 3 eggs. All the other cards seem to have 5 eggs, that have been review thus far. I generally take reviews on Newegg with a grain of salt, but to see a brand new item on the market get bad reviews from the start is generally not a good sign.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dustin88*
> 
> they are all great cards, and the 7850 out performs the 570 and 580 the 680 is the only non AMD card that beats it currently, i have the Asus one, its very very VERY quiet even at a huge overclock, runs cool as can be and eats anything i throw at it. its relaly about look, color, perhaps price, and warranty, that's whats going to help you choose


I initially thought about the 7850 due to pricing, however the performance just isnt there for me. Im aware that both of the 7800 series cards overclock quite nicely, however the gap between the the 7850 and the GTX580/570 is too great for the amount of money I would be spending before overclocking. I never bank on getting a card that will overclock very good, as its purely a gamble and its not a sure thing. The HD7870 is consistently 4%-10% (with some exceptions) behind the GTX580 at stock clocks, I see this as a sure thing, as a 4 percent overclock is nothing, and should be entirely feasible.

I may have to hold out a few days after hearing of the price drops however, if they do drop the 7800 series cards, I could get a 7870 at a much more favorable price.


----------



## Narokuu

this is a good idea, but the 7870 for me was nearly 78+ dollars more, and i was happy with the stock clocks and games, the OCing was just a bonus for me, as i haven't done much of it in the past, so its anyone call. im going to Xfire them its why i chose the 7850, as them Xfired at stock out perform a 7970 and is STILL cheaper, but that's just my way of thinking!


----------



## Mattb2e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dustin88*
> 
> this is a good idea, but the 7870 for me was nearly 78+ dollars more, and i was happy with the stock clocks and games, the OCing was just a bonus for me, as i haven't done much of it in the past, so its anyone call. im going to Xfire them its why i chose the 7850, as them Xfired at stock out perform a 7970 and is STILL cheaper, but that's just my way of thinking!


Its all what makes you happy







.

Me personally, I wouldnt be happy knowing that I could have spent the extra $70 to outperform the last gen stuff. I tried the whole buying the cheaper card with intent on Crossfiring later on, but I never did, because as prices came down, it was more and more of a waste when newer GPU's that performed better were being released.

This time around im going to get what is my max budget, and if I have the opportunity to CFX later on I will, but I will be better off with the better performing card in the long run if I repeat what I did with this HD5770.

Im still hesitant on CFX as it is today, only because of the issues with microstutter, extra heat, and other issues. Ive always been a fan of a strong single GPU


----------



## Narokuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattb2e*
> 
> Its all what makes you happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Me personally, I wouldnt be happy knowing that I could have spent the extra $70 to outperform the last gen stuff. I tried the whole buying the cheaper card with intent on Crossfiring later on, but I never did, because as prices came down, it was more and more of a waste when newer GPU's that performed better were being released.
> This time around im going to get what is my max budget, and if I have the opportunity to CFX later on I will, but I will be better off with the better performing card in the long run if I repeat what I did with this HD5770.
> Im still hesitant on CFX as it is today, only because of the issues with microstutter, extra heat, and other issues. Ive always been a fan of a strong single GPU


and that works, i just love CFX, always enjoyed it, and i am buying another card in a week, so i wont be not cross firing lol, i loved it with my 2 5770s, and i think its fun, i never had any issues with heat in my 600t, nor stuttering or anything, im not a bench marker, i jsut like having 2 gpus, and frankly, with my terrible luck its been nice because my wife's GU died and i had the extra 5770 and let her use it, so it was an investment of sorts! haha im just glad you are all AMD users >.> no matter what GPU or series you buy... LONG LIVE AMD! hahaha


----------



## Mattb2e

Fun fact, during some research trying to determine what is the best option as far as buying an HD7870, I found this review. http://www.kitguru.net/components/graphic-cards/zardon/sapphire-hd7870-overclock-edition-review/2/

Detailed in the review is a photo of the card cooler disassembled from the GPU. It looks as if this card not only sports VRM cooling, but also Ram cooling as well.

Additionally the "Full retail SKU" as Sapphire describes it, and pictured in the review highlight, the included adapters in the box include a mini DP to DP adapter, a DVI to VGA adapter, an HDMI to DVI adapter dongle (This one is key for me, wanting two DVI outputs), two PSU 6 Pin to Molex adapters, a Crossfire Bridge and an HDMI cable. This card has by far the most accessories I have been able to find of all the cards. All of this stuff can be purchased separately, however I found it a nice bonus that I dont have to buy them extra, as they are bundled in with the GPU.

Combined with the quality product that Sapphire seems to sell, and my past experience with them as a GPU company, this is what im going with.

Edit:

This is the single most expensive components I have every purchased by itself, if there is any reason I shouldnt get this card, please let me know!


----------



## schreck51

Anyone know how loud the fans on a msi twin frozr 7870 are? mine are quit around 30% and get what seems excessivly loud as I ramp up speed in afterburner. Not sure if I have bad fans or they just sound like pumpkin thrashers. I hate to rma this card as it seems like it overclocks really well, ran it upto 1175/1375 out of the box and smooth I havent tried more yet, I'm just not sure if my fans are bad or not.


----------



## wickedout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattb2e*
> 
> Fun fact, during some research trying to determine what is the best option as far as buying an HD7870, I found this review. http://www.kitguru.net/components/graphic-cards/zardon/sapphire-hd7870-overclock-edition-review/2/
> Detailed in the review is a photo of the card cooler disassembled from the GPU. It looks as if this card not only sports VRM cooling, but also Ram cooling as well.
> Additionally the "Full retail SKU" as Sapphire describes it, and the pictured in the review highlight, the included adapters in the box include a mini DP to DP adapter, a DVI to VGA adapter, an HDMI to DVI adapter dongle (This one is key for me, wanting two DVI outputs), two PSU 6 Pin to Molex adapters, a Crossfire Bridge and an HDMI cable. This card has by far the most accessories I have been able to find of all the cards. All of this stuff can be purchased separately, however I found it a nice bonus that I dont have to buy them extra, as they are bundled in with the GPU.
> Combined with the quality product that Sapphire seems to sell, and my past experience with them as a GPU company, this is what im going with.
> Edit:
> This is the single most expensive components I have every purchased by itself, if there is any reason I shouldnt get this card, please let me know!


Believe me you can't go wrong picking up the 7870 from Sapphire. All Sapphire products have been excellent from most of reviews I've read. What I heard that most of the EVGA designers from the past left for Sapphire. And that's why Sapphire has rocketed to the top of their game. Not sure how true that is but it was the talk a few months ago at the EVGA forums. Just my .02 cents!!


----------



## Mattb2e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schreck51*
> 
> Anyone know how loud the fans on a msi twin frozr 7870 are? mine are quit around 30% and get what seems excessivly loud as I ramp up speed in afterburner. Not sure if I have bad fans or they just sound like pumpkin thrashers. I hate to rma this card as it seems like it overclocks really well, ran it upto 1175/1375 out of the box and smooth I havent tried more yet, I'm just not sure if my fans are bad or not.


According to this review http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/MSI/HD_7870_Twin_Frozr/25.html At load, the card gets to around 45dbA.

According to a loudness chart it should be between a whisper and a normal conversation. Inside a case it should be slightly audible.


----------



## schreck51

thanks mattb mine is like that until i hit over 50% then the whining starts. Not sure what I'm going to do just got it today runs great overclocked well this fan meh.


----------



## General Disarray

The fans do get kind of whiny at very high speed, but I find that I can't really hear them at anything under about 65%.


----------



## schreck51

mines exactly 50% whisper quit up to that point I'm jsut trying to figure out if I have a problem of theyre just "whiney" as you said becasue thats a great way to describe it. Been an evga fanboy for along time decided to switch up on this gpu and well this isn't thrilling me.


----------



## Swiftdeathz

@Mattb2e Neither of my 2 7870 Sapphire OC's came with the HDMI cable.

As for noise, I have them both [email protected] at the moment and their fan speed is at around 32-33% and very quiet. (getting 7443-7771 PPD on each card for those who are wondering)


----------



## schreck51

mine hasn't gone over 35c with auto fan speeds yet. I just manually turned them up to see what would happen and I got a really bad whining. I checked its just one of the fans other is pretty quite.

edit: Well good news I put a little thin oil on it and after a few hours of running it seems to have settled down some.


----------



## xutnubu

I finally got my card.

I'm kind of worried about my temps.

I played the first BF3 mission, max temp was 67C @ 45% fan. And most of the time was 65C @ 45% fan.
Is this too much?

And what's the max temp on this cards? (I'm asking this because I want to OC).


----------



## Narokuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xutnubu*
> 
> I finally got my card.
> I'm kind of worried about my temps.
> I played the first BF3 mission, max temp was 67C @ 45% fan. And most of the time was 65C @ 45% fan.
> Is this too much?
> And what's the max temp on this cards? (I'm asking this because I want to OC).


Those temps and fan speeds are great, i have mine OC'd a ton and it does not get much hotter than that, your fine







if you start seeing temps 85c+ and your fans are cranked 85% and more, then there may be an issue but your golden for now. GPUS get a lot hotter than CPUS, especially AMD ones.


----------



## General Disarray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xutnubu*
> 
> I finally got my card.
> I'm kind of worried about my temps.
> I played the first BF3 mission, max temp was 67C @ 45% fan. And most of the time was 65C @ 45% fan.
> Is this too much?
> And what's the max temp on this cards? (I'm asking this because I want to OC).


Weird, I just played some BF3 today on Ultra and my temps were mid 50s. But I do have the TF3 version and my fan profile is set a bit higher. Seems on the high side of normal to me, maybe check the airflow in your case? I just put a better fan in the front of mine and it dropped temps a bit.


----------



## xutnubu

Guys, I've been playing a bit with the card.

I used CCC to OC it, power slider set to 10%. Fan is on auto.

Stock (1000MHz / 1200MHz) - I have the non-oc version -

OC'd (1200MHz / 1400MHz)

These are the results for a *Furmark test (the 15min 1080p preset)*

*Stock:*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







*OC'd:*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







These are the results for the *Heaven benchmark (I used the preset that a guy posted in this thread)*

*Stock:*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







*OC'd:*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







*Metro 2033 (using the included game benchmark tool)*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*Settings:*_
DirectX: 11
Res: 1080p
Quality: High
AA: MSAA4X
AF: 16X
PhysX: Off
Tess: On
A DoF: Off
Frontline level
_
*Stock:*

Average: 54
Max: 105.01
Min: 11.64

*OC'd:*

Average: 56
Max: 110.57
Min: 14.99



That's all for now. Maybe I'll upload some more tests tomorrow.

I'm seeing some weird voltage spikes *(up to 1.88 stock, and 1.98 OC'd. I guess is an error with GPU-Z???)*


----------



## Mattb2e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swiftdeathz*
> 
> @Mattb2e Neither of my 2 7870 Sapphire OC's came with the HDMI cable.
> 
> As for noise, I have them both [email protected] at the moment and their fan speed is at around 32-33% and very quiet. (getting 7443-7771 PPD on each card for those who are wondering)


Where did you purchase your card from? It shows the HDMI cable in the review, however if it doesn't include an HDMI cable, it wont be the end of the world for me.

So long as I get the DP->DVI I am a happy camper!

No one has really objected to my acquisition of the HD7870, is that a clear indicator that it is a solid GPU, and that I should purchase it?


----------



## reisya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swiftdeathz*
> 
> @Mattb2e Neither of my 2 7870 Sapphire OC's came with the HDMI cable.
> As for noise, I have them both [email protected] at the moment and their fan speed is at around 32-33% and very quiet. (getting 7443-7771 PPD on each card for those who are wondering)


Folding with 7870? What kind of engine you use for 7870?


----------



## Farih

Good news people,

I just installed 2 Scythe Setsugen coolers on my 7850's
They fit easely and there are enough heatsinks to cover all VRM and RAM chips.

Even at silent fan speed they run cooler then with the stock heatsink.
They run about 15 degrees cooler compared to the stock heatsink when i set my own fan profile for the stock cooler.
They run about 7~8 degrees cooler compared to the stock heatsink when the stock cooler is set to auto.

Compared to all fan-profiles the Setsugens are always more silent and a few dregrees cooler.
When both coolers set to about 100% the Setsugen only cools about 3 degrees lower but is ALOT more silent.

I would advise these coolers for any 7850 or 7870 in Crossfire.
If you dont go Crossfire there are better aftermarket coolers.


----------



## Narokuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Good news people,
> I just installed 2 Scythe Setsugen coolers on my 7850's
> They fit easely and there are enough heatsinks to cover all VRM and RAM chips.
> Even at silent fan speed they run cooler then with the stock heatsink.
> They run about 15 degrees cooler compared to the stock heatsink when i set my own fan profile for the stock cooler.
> They run about 7~8 degrees cooler compared to the stock heatsink when the stock cooler is set to auto.
> Compared to all fan-profiles the Setsugens are always more silent and a few dregrees cooler.
> When both coolers set to about 100% the Setsugen only cools about 3 degrees lower but is ALOT more silent.
> I would advise these coolers for any 7850 or 7870 in Crossfire.
> If you dont go Crossfire there are better aftermarket coolers.


NICE! that is good info and some good temps too, ill have to keep these in mind if i decide to Xfire, thanks!


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dustin88*
> 
> NICE! that is good info and some good temps too, ill have to keep these in mind if i decide to Xfire, thanks!


I was hoping for better though, can only recommend these coolers in CF.
When runned single there are far better aftermarket coolers, but all triple or more slots.

Will take picture's soon because they looking good in my case








More new stuff incoming so havent done all cable's nicely yet.
[Lamptron fan-controller, MCP655 Vario pump, EK Spin Bay resevoir, a 2600K and maybe white tubing incoming]


----------



## Narokuu

sweet! cant wait to see how it looks, if i ever go al out i will do a custom loop with 2 7850s, but I'm not the best watercooler haha


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dustin88*
> 
> sweet! cant wait to see how it looks, if i ever go al out i will do a custom loop with 2 7850s, but I'm not the best watercooler haha


Havent even seen waterblocks for 7850's yet.
Also seems a bit pointless because they cant get overvolted higher then 1.225V [yet] and all air coolers handle that easely.


----------



## Narokuu

True, i have never had to mess with the voltages, mines at stock and i was able to OC it like crazy, will be pushing it harder soon, now im trying to figure out my folding client to use GPUs, (still new to folding)


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dustin88*
> 
> True, i have never had to mess with the voltages, mines at stock and i was able to OC it like crazy, will be pushing it harder soon, now im trying to figure out my folding client to use GPUs, (still new to folding)


Wish they could be set at a higher voltage then 1.225V
It seems the max is been put to low for these gpu's.
A max of 1.3V would have been so much nicer, or no limit at all, even better.


----------



## DEW21689

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swiftdeathz*
> 
> @Mattb2e Neither of my 2 7870 Sapphire OC's came with the HDMI cable.
> As for noise, I have them both [email protected] at the moment and their fan speed is at around 32-33% and very quiet. (getting 7443-7771 PPD on each card for those who are wondering)


How'd you get them to fold? I've been trying and trying to get my 7850 to fold with no success, I've even tried the beta clients.

Never mind I found this... http://folding.typepad.com/news/2012/04/support-for-new-gpus-such-as-kepler-in-the-v7-fah-client.html

For anyone having issues folding on their video cards (Not just 7xxx) check the above link out, it got my card folding. The cards will fold poorly, but it will at least get them folding until future [email protected]/Driver updates come out.


----------



## kabj06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DEW21689*
> 
> How'd you get them to fold? I've been trying and trying to get my 7850 to fold with no success, I've even tried the beta clients.
> Never mind I found this... http://folding.typepad.com/news/2012/04/support-for-new-gpus-such-as-kepler-in-the-v7-fah-client.html
> For anyone having issues folding on their video cards (Not just 7xxx) check the above link out, it got my card folding. The cards will fold poorly, but it will at least get them folding until future [email protected]/Driver updates come out.


What's the PPD like?


----------



## DEW21689

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kabj06*
> 
> What's the PPD like?


my card is overclocked to 1000/1250 and when I'm not using the card for anything else it puts out about 7k PPD. I feel it is a very safe bet that the drivers/beta [email protected] client are greatly limiting it's performance as my 5870 @ 900/1200 got 9k PPD and yet my 7850 seems to perform better in games and for what it's worth scores 7.9 in WEI (5870 got 7.8)... My CPU is an I7 920 @ 3.2GHz with HT enabled, 12GB DDR3 @1600MHz CL9.


----------



## kabj06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DEW21689*
> 
> my card is overclocked to 1000/1250 and when I'm not using the card for anything else it puts out about 7k PPD. I feel it is a very safe bet that the drivers/beta [email protected] client are greatly limiting it's performance as my 5870 @ 900/1200 got 9k PPD and yet my 7850 seems to perform better in games and for what it's worth scores 7.9 in WEI (5870 got 7.8)... My CPU is an I7 920 @ 3.2GHz with HT enabled, 12GB DDR3 @1600MHz CL9.










7k??? Oh please let Stanford fix the Radeon issue. My 6850 was getting 7k PPD.


----------



## nortrop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattb2e*
> 
> Where did you purchase your card from? It shows the HDMI cable in the review, however if it doesn't include an HDMI cable, it wont be the end of the world for me.
> So long as I get the DP->DVI I am a happy camper!
> No one has really objected to my acquisition of the HD7870, is that a clear indicator that it is a solid GPU, and that I should purchase it?


The Sapphire card really is great IMHO. Had it for almost a week now, it's super quiet and very cool in load.

I can also confirm that the 7870 OC package does not contain a HDMI cable. I also did not receive a DP to DVI. What the box contained were the two molex to PCI power cables, a CFX connector, a DVI to D-Sub and a miniDP to HDMI. For what it's worth the card was bought directly from an official Sapphire partner in Bulgaria (not a retail store).

As for the temps - with stock clocks the card revolves around 57-58 degrees C in BF3. With max OC of 1200/1450 I get 65 degrees C after ~30 mins of gaming.


----------



## Mattb2e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nortrop*
> 
> The Sapphire card really is great IMHO. Had it for almost a week now, it's super quiet and very cool in load.
> I can also confirm that the 7870 OC package does not contain a HDMI cable. I also did not receive a DP to DVI. What the box contained were the two molex to PCI power cables, a CFX connector, a DVI to D-Sub and a miniDP to HDMI. For what it's worth the card was bought directly from an official Sapphire partner in Bulgaria (not a retail store).
> As for the temps - with stock clocks the card revolves around 57-58 degrees C in BF3. With max OC of 1200/1450 I get 65 degrees C after ~30 mins of gaming.


Perhaps your packaging was different because it was not a "Full Retail SKU" , I can only speculate though. The only way I will know is to purchase it from Newegg and find out. Also, that is a pretty decent OC you have there, hopefully I will have similar success. Thank you for your input!


----------



## DEW21689

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kabj06*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7k??? Oh please let Stanford fix the Radeon issue. My 6850 was getting 7k PPD.


Of course, but at least this way people can get the cards folding rather than sitting around doing nothing. I myself am also using this effectively as a "burn in" test b4 I liquid cool my card. I already did some stability testing with furmark but this will put a decent load on my card 24/7 for a month or more making sure nothing is defective before I void my warranty







(Not sure when EK is releasing the full cover water block)


----------



## Swiftdeathz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattb2e*
> 
> Perhaps your packaging was different because it was not a "Full Retail SKU" , I can only speculate though. The only way I will know is to purchase it from Newegg and find out. Also, that is a pretty decent OC you have there, hopefully I will have similar success. Thank you for your input!


I bought mine from Amazon, both sold/shipped from them. (not a vendor) Neither came with an HDMI cable.


----------



## Mattb2e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swiftdeathz*
> 
> I bought mine from Amazon, both sold/shipped from them. (not a vendor) Neither came with an HDMI cable.


Oh ok, thank you for sharing this information. Ill let you guys know if Newegg fares differently or not. I saw 3 unboxings on youtube that included all the items that I had previously mentioned. Although im not sure how those GPU's were obtained by the reviewers.

At any rate, its best not to expect the content that has been described by Sapphire as included in a "Full Retail SKU" GPU. I wont be disappointed if I don't get the HDMI cable.


----------



## LB11

My Sapphire 7850 OC didnt come with a HDMI cable either. Ordered from newegg.


----------



## Mattb2e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LB11*
> 
> My Sapphire 7850 OC didnt come with a HDMI cable either. Ordered from newegg.


Ok, well then that could be an indication that it cannot be obtained from Newegg in that fashion. I remember one of the unboxing videos saying that the included accessories was the same for the HD7870 as it was for the HD7850, therefore if you didnt get one, the likelyhood of getting one in a HD7870 box is slim to none.


----------



## LordZedd

Anyone have the Asus 7850? How do you like it?


----------



## Narokuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordZedd*
> 
> Anyone have the Asus 7850? How do you like it?


LOVE IT! its a great card and runs cool, running mine at 1050/1215 cool as can be, I'm folding right now, AND playing BF3 and my card is 48c this is the nicest card i ahve had, other brands have been used (i have owned sapphire, diamond, and XFX, but this is my new baby) hope this helped!


----------



## kabj06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordZedd*
> 
> Anyone have the Asus 7850? How do you like it?


It's perfect.


----------



## neoroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xutnubu*
> 
> Guys, I've been playing a bit with the card.
> I used CCC to OC it, power slider set to 10%. Fan is on auto.
> Stock (1000MHz / 1200MHz) - I have the non-oc version -
> OC'd (1200MHz / 1400MHz)
> These are the results for a *Furmark test (the 15min 1080p preset)*
> *Stock:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OC'd:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are the results for the *Heaven benchmark (I used the preset that a guy posted in this thread)*
> *Stock:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OC'd:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Metro 2033 (using the included game benchmark tool)*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *Settings:*_
> DirectX: 11
> Res: 1080p
> Quality: High
> AA: MSAA4X
> AF: 16X
> PhysX: Off
> Tess: On
> A DoF: Off
> Frontline level
> _
> *Stock:*
> Average: 54
> Max: 105.01
> Min: 11.64
> *OC'd:*
> Average: 56
> Max: 110.57
> Min: 14.99
> 
> 
> That's all for now. Maybe I'll upload some more tests tomorrow.
> I'm seeing some weird voltage spikes *(up to 1.88 stock, and 1.98 OC'd. I guess is an error with GPU-Z???)*


Yup mine too, sometimes it shows 1.600volt and sometimes 1.840volt, it is clearly bug/mis-read on 7800 series.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reisya*
> 
> Folding with 7870? What kind of engine you use for 7870?


Halo bro vlolv







ketemu disini ya hehe







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schreck51*
> 
> Anyone know how loud the fans on a msi twin frozr 7870 are? mine are quit around 30% and get what seems excessivly loud as I ramp up speed in afterburner. Not sure if I have bad fans or they just sound like pumpkin thrashers. I hate to rma this card as it seems like it overclocks really well, ran it upto 1175/1375 out of the box and smooth I havent tried more yet, I'm just not sure if my fans are bad or not.


Yup Twinfrozer is starting to noisy at about 70% fan speed.


----------



## nortrop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neoroy*
> 
> Yup mine too, sometimes it shows 1.600volt and sometimes 1.840volt, it is clearly bug/mis-read on 7800 series.


Ditto on the weird voltage readings. GPU-Z 0.6.0 show anything between 0.8v to 1.8~1.9v.


----------



## Jon A. Silvers

Still no support for 7800 series from sapphire trixx.


----------



## B-Shot

Just a quick run with my MSI TFIII on CCC limits, having MB issues atm.


----------



## LordZedd

What cards seem to be hitting the highest clocks?


----------



## reisya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neoroy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xutnubu*
> 
> Guys, I've been playing a bit with the card.
> I used CCC to OC it, power slider set to 10%. Fan is on auto.
> Stock (1000MHz / 1200MHz) - I have the non-oc version -
> OC'd (1200MHz / 1400MHz)
> These are the results for a *Furmark test (the 15min 1080p preset)*
> *Stock:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OC'd:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are the results for the *Heaven benchmark (I used the preset that a guy posted in this thread)*
> *Stock:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OC'd:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Metro 2033 (using the included game benchmark tool)*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *Settings:*_
> DirectX: 11
> Res: 1080p
> Quality: High
> AA: MSAA4X
> AF: 16X
> PhysX: Off
> Tess: On
> A DoF: Off
> Frontline level
> _
> *Stock:*
> Average: 54
> Max: 105.01
> Min: 11.64
> *OC'd:*
> Average: 56
> Max: 110.57
> Min: 14.99
> 
> 
> That's all for now. Maybe I'll upload some more tests tomorrow.
> I'm seeing some weird voltage spikes *(up to 1.88 stock, and 1.98 OC'd. I guess is an error with GPU-Z???)*
> 
> 
> 
> Yup mine too, sometimes it shows 1.600volt and sometimes 1.840volt, it is clearly bug/mis-read on 7800 series.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *reisya*
> 
> Folding with 7870? What kind of engine you use for 7870?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Halo bro vlolv
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ketemu disini ya hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *schreck51*
> 
> Anyone know how loud the fans on a msi twin frozr 7870 are? mine are quit around 30% and get what seems excessivly loud as I ramp up speed in afterburner. Not sure if I have bad fans or they just sound like pumpkin thrashers. I hate to rma this card as it seems like it overclocks really well, ran it upto 1175/1375 out of the box and smooth I havent tried more yet, I'm just not sure if my fans are bad or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup Twinfrozer is starting to noisy at about 70% fan speed.
Click to expand...

halo bro dural.. hehehe









btw i have checked fold with my 7870, got ppd around 7800 - 8200 with project 11293, hope more ppd with beta driver 12.4








any got checked and tested with 12.4 official beta here on gaming or benchmark point?


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reisya*
> 
> halo bro dural.. hehehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw i have checked fold with my 7870, got ppd around 7800 - 8200 with project 11293, hope more ppd with beta driver 12.4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any got checked and tested with 12.4 official beta here on gaming or benchmark point?


12.4 give's slightly lower results in 3Dmark11 and Heaven 3.0 for me then 12.3 drivers.


----------



## reisya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> 12.4 give's slightly lower results in 3Dmark11 and Heaven 3.0 for me then 12.3 drivers.


For CF or single? I heard you have CF on system..


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reisya*
> 
> For CF or single? I heard you have CF on system..


Tryed both.

Could be margin of error though, numbers are close.


----------



## reisya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *reisya*
> 
> For CF or single? I heard you have CF on system..
> 
> 
> 
> Tryed both.
> 
> Could be margin of error though, numbers are close.
Click to expand...

Any fixed bugs?!? Maybe some bugs with previous driver or add some fps on game.


----------



## Farih

They have fixed the image quality bug for 78xx serie cards in 12.4 Beta.
Should come in 12.4 WHQL to.


----------



## Swiftdeathz

I'm anxiously awaiting the 12.4 WHQL's as for some reason the 12.4 betas don't play nice on my CFX 7870's


----------



## B-Shot

Single card 7870 w/12.4 beta give me better images in 2D/3D and 48pts better in3D06 and about 112 iv vantage,3DM11.


----------



## Narokuu

Those are some nice scores! i think im keeping my overclock to where it stands, its running quiet and extremely cool, and i don't need anymore out of it (yet) for what i do, so im happy !


----------



## wickedout

My 7870 is at a mild overclock that's kicking through everything I put in front of it!! Sapphire did a great job with this card. I'm hecka impressed. So glad I picked this card up. We do have some nice overclocks in this thread. Good to see both the 7850 and 7870 doing so well.


----------



## shockre

any comparison of 7850 vs 7870 on max overclock?
got my 7850 @ 1250/1450 and wondering should i have went with 7870.


----------



## AuraNova

So does anyone have a solution to this clock spike problem. I temps are very high and all I am doing is going from website to website. My temps are peaking to 56*C, and the clocks are not regulating.


----------



## aiya

On the 7850, how are you guys going higher than 1150mhz on the core? I thought that was the max in CCC and in After Burner


----------



## Narokuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aiya*
> 
> On the 7850, how are you guys going higher than 1150mhz on the core? I thought that was the max in CCC and in After Burner


1050 is max on afterburner, but u can unlock afterburner and push it farther, there are also other programs to allow this


----------



## Mattb2e

Just put my order in through newegg for this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102983 .
After reading that the price drop on the 7950 was only a little bit, and seeing that the 7870 can perform as well as a 7950, I just stuck with my decision to get the HD7870. Now I wait







.


----------



## DEW21689

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuraNova*
> 
> So does anyone have a solution to this clock spike problem. I temps are very high and all I am doing is going from website to website. My temps are peaking to 56*C, and the clocks are not regulating.


56*C isn't high depending on your loads. Also depending on what you have running certain programs will lock your clocks at certain speeds. For example my 5870 would downclock and lock to 400/900 no matter what I did so long as I left say... Youtube open.


----------



## xutnubu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DEW21689*
> 
> 56*C isn't high depending on your loads. Also depending on what you have running certain programs will lock your clocks at certain speeds. For example my 5870 would downclock and lock to 400/900 no matter what I did so long as I left say... Youtube open.


56C is too much for that card IMO.

Right now I have 3 tabs open in Firefox, and 2 HD videos playing in the background, my gpu temp is 46C @ 24% fan.


----------



## Thebreezybb

I was going to join this club, but, considering the new price of the 7950, i'll be getting one instead of the 7870.


----------



## DEW21689

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xutnubu*
> 
> 56C is too much for that card IMO.
> Right now I have 3 tabs open in Firefox, and 2 HD videos playing in the background, my gpu temp is 46C @ 24% fan.


That entirely depends on what the clocks are sitting at.... If they are sitting at fully idle (300/150 for me) then yes they are to high, if the card is being locked at a higher clock speed then no not really. Oh and ambient temps can be a pretty big factor.


----------



## di inferi

Max safe temps are around 90 with thermal shut down being somewhere around 100.

Not really any info on the amd site so relying on third party info.

I think 56 is well within normal operating temps lol.


----------



## Farih

Some new score's





Not bad for 7850's

Wierd that futuremark says 3Dmark11 score is to low though.


----------



## xutnubu

Anyone has tested Crysis 2? Didn't know that game was so demanding on ultra.


----------



## di inferi

Super smooth on 1920 x 1080 with HD textures here. Haven't ran any mods on it though.


----------



## xutnubu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *di inferi*
> 
> Super smooth on 1920 x 1080 with HD textures here. Haven't ran any mods on it though.


How much is "super smooth"? FPS?


----------



## di inferi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xutnubu*
> 
> How much is "super smooth"? FPS?


Most of the time between 40-60 with spikes higher and a couple drops to the 30's.

Running at 1150 / 1350.


----------



## neoroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nortrop*
> 
> Ditto on the weird voltage readings. GPU-Z 0.6.0 show anything between 0.8v to 1.8~1.9v.


Yup, GPU-Z shows highest voltage sensor mis-read then AB does.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-Shot*
> 
> 
> Just a quick run with my MSI TFIII on CCC limits, having MB issues atm.


Wooow your GPU score in Vantage already hit *30K* at *1245/1450*?? My card has overclocked up to *1300/1450* with 4.4ghz 2500k to reach 30K







and with 3DMark2011 I only reach 77xx at GPU score with 4.4Ghz also. So I think my procie bottlenecked my card, right??


----------



## tango bango

Where can I get the 12.4 beta driver . I didn't see it on the AMD site . How do I become a club member .


----------



## Narokuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tango bango*
> 
> Where can I get the 12.4 beta driver . I didn't see it on the AMD site . How do I become a club member .


read the first post of the thread for the rules, as for the beta driver, i don't personal use them. so i would not know where to get it


----------



## xutnubu

I'm having kind of a problem.

GPU usage seems to drop in some games. In Crysis 2 it stays in 99% then drops up to 90% (never below that), then it goes up again.

In multiplayer Battlefield 3 it goes down to the 80's in some parts, and then eventually goes up again. Playing at 1080, Ultra, 2xMSAA.

This is happening in a lot of games (Skyrim -this one stays in the 70's most of the time).

It is not a CPU bottleneck, I have OC'd it to 3.8GHz and not a single bump in performance.

Any idea what could it be?


----------



## rwchui

Just got a new HD 7870 straight from AMD to put in my secondary rig:





Please comment!


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tango bango*
> 
> Where can I get the 12.4 beta driver . I didn't see it on the AMD site . How do I become a club member .


http://downloads.guru3d.com/MSI-Afterburner-2.2.0-Beta-15-download-2884.html

MSI AB works rather OK with a single card, once you go CF i can only recommend Asus GPU Tweak 2.06 if you want to go above catalyst OD limits.
http://support.asus.com/download.aspx?SLanguage=en&m=gpu%20tweak&p=9&s=13&os=30&hashedid=n/a
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xutnubu*
> 
> I'm having kind of a problem.
> GPU usage seems to drop in some games. In Crysis 2 it stays in 99% then drops up to 90% (never below that), then it goes up again.
> In multiplayer Battlefield 3 it goes down to the 80's in some parts, and then eventually goes up again. Playing at 1080, Ultra, 2xMSAA.
> This is happening in a lot of games (Skyrim -this one stays in the 70's most of the time).
> It is not a CPU bottleneck, I have OC'd it to 3.8GHz and not a single bump in performance.
> Any idea what could it be?


Still could be a CPU bottleneck.
OC the CPU higher and see if GPU usage goes up aswell, or downclock and see if GPU usage goes down aswell.

Other thing could be Power Play.
Make sure its set to +20% in catalyst.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rwchui*
> 
> Just got a new HD 7870 straight from AMD to put in my secondary rig:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please comment!


Thats a sexy cute little test bench !
I like it


----------



## xutnubu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Still could be a CPU bottleneck.
> OC the CPU higher and see if GPU usage goes up aswell, or downclock and see if GPU usage goes down aswell.
> Other thing could be Power Play.


OC'd it to 4GHz, nothing. Power tune to 20%, nothing.

I don't know what's going on. I installed the 12.4 beta drivers but it changed nothing.

I even downclocked the 7870 to 500/600 and still... Worst case is Bad Company 2 multiplayer where I'm at 65% gpu load, 50fps average.

I also tried Witcher 2, Crysis 1 and 2, Metro 2033, BF3. All these are no so bad, as they rearly drop from 90%. But they do drop to the 80s%.

Put back my old 6850 and works perfectly. 99% usage all the time.

My CPU load in single player games is about 40-50%, I really doubt this is bottlenecking.

I would appreciate if someone tells me how much gpu usage and fps are you getting in BC2 and Skyrim, or any of the other games I'm testing.


----------



## dockyfr

I have the same problem. I had a geforce 460, it was used at 99%

Now with a 7870 card sometimes drops even at 44% and rarely exceeds 90% (I tested on CSS, Aion, F1 2011, Skyrim, wow ...)

4.4Ghz i5 2500k

Powertune +20%

Tested on Afterburner and gpu-z


----------



## Dawn of War

Just got my Twin Frozr 7850 yesterday from Tigerdirect! Stupid Newegg was STILL out. I'll post proof later on after work. Ive already been pushing the card with Afterburner and maxing both the core and memory clock without touching the voltage, the card would run fine for 10 minutes or so and then randomly BSOD. I assume this is because the card requires a bit more voltage? Can anyone recomend a proper voltage or if thats even needed without an unlocked Afterburner? I cant think of anything else that could be causing the random BSOD as they didnt start until I started pushing the card.


----------



## neoroy

@Rwchui, woow that is a nice benchtable rig you got







welcome to the 7800 family









@Dawn of war, you maxing both core and memory without add voltage? Ofcourse you got BSOD.... max core needs much added voltage







just try without added voltage step by step increasing core until it crash in vantage and 3dmark2011, from there you need add voltage.


----------



## Mattb2e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xutnubu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Still could be a CPU bottleneck.
> OC the CPU higher and see if GPU usage goes up aswell, or downclock and see if GPU usage goes down aswell.
> Other thing could be Power Play.
> 
> 
> 
> OC'd it to 4GHz, nothing. Power tune to 20%, nothing.
> 
> I don't know what's going on. I installed the 12.4 beta drivers but it changed nothing.
> 
> I even downclocked the 7870 to 500/600 and still... Worst case is Bad Company 2 multiplayer where I'm at 65% gpu load, 50fps average.
> 
> I also tried Witcher 2, Crysis 1 and 2, Metro 2033, BF3. All these are no so bad, as they rearly drop from 90%. But they do drop to the 80s%.
> 
> Put back my old 6850 and works perfectly. 99% usage all the time.
> 
> My CPU load in single player games is about 40-50%, I really doubt this is bottlenecking.
> 
> I would appreciate if someone tells me how much gpu usage and fps are you getting in BC2 and Skyrim, or any of the other games I'm testing.
Click to expand...

1.)What is your CPU usage at in said games?
2.)What are your in game settings, and associated FPS(per title)?


----------



## dockyfr

I take the test and come back.

On aion, core 1,2,3 30%, core 4 70%, 44-60% gpu 22-64FPS
CSS same result
f1 2011 80% core1 and 2, core 3 and 4 30%, 80-92% gpu 92Fps average
Wow 30% Core 1, COre 2 and 3 20%, core 4 75%, 58-82% GPU Max


----------



## DChat

Asus HD7850-DC2-2GD5

My GPUz validation... http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/7wbgu/

And screenshot











This was my GPU only.. next up is the Vram

Notes:
-fps in the Furmark Benchmark dropped considerably after 1225Mhz @ 1125V
-left Power Control Setting (PCS) in CCC at 0% because my card did not respond well to PCS

GPUz validation of Vmem overclock... http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/zqfxz/

And screenshot











Next up is a combined overclock...

GPUz validation of combined max overclock... http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/v3s5/

And screenshot











Conclusion:
Max GPU overclock: 1330Mhz
Max Vmem overclock: 1590 (6360) Mhz
Max combined: 1265 / 1570 (6280)


----------



## Dawn of War

By what voltage increments?


----------



## DChat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dawn of War*
> 
> By what voltage increments?


870 - 1175 Mhz @ 1075v (stock)
1175 - 1195 Mhz @ 1080v
1195 - 1215 Mhz @ 1100v
1215 - 1230 Mhz @ 1125v
1230 - 1275 Mhz @ 1150v
1275 - 1330 Mhz @ 1165v

GPU Tweak maxxed out at 1165v... wonder if it's possible to go beyond that?


----------



## msgclb

oops


----------



## DChat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *msgclb*
> 
> I bought me an ASUS HD 6870 that is currently running stock as I haven't had the time to tinker with it.


This is the 7800 club dude.. not 6800


----------



## xutnubu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dockyfr*
> 
> I have the same problem. I had a geforce 460, it was used at 99%
> 
> Now with a 7870 card sometimes drops even at 44% and rarely exceeds 90% (I tested on CSS, Aion, F1 2011, Skyrim, wow ...)
> 
> 4.4Ghz i5 2500k
> 
> Powertune +20%
> 
> Tested on Afterburner and gpu-z


Man, glad to see I'm not the only one, but this sucks!

Can you tell me if you have the Sapphire edition?

Post a pic of your GPU-Z, to see the BIOS version, please.

Here's mine:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattb2e*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xutnubu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Still could be a CPU bottleneck.
> OC the CPU higher and see if GPU usage goes up aswell, or downclock and see if GPU usage goes down aswell.
> Other thing could be Power Play.
> 
> 
> 
> OC'd it to 4GHz, nothing. Power tune to 20%, nothing.
> 
> I don't know what's going on. I installed the 12.4 beta drivers but it changed nothing.
> 
> I even downclocked the 7870 to 500/600 and still... Worst case is Bad Company 2 multiplayer where I'm at 65% gpu load, 50fps average.
> 
> I also tried Witcher 2, Crysis 1 and 2, Metro 2033, BF3. All these are no so bad, as they rearly drop from 90%. But they do drop to the 80s%.
> 
> Put back my old 6850 and works perfectly. 99% usage all the time.
> 
> My CPU load in single player games is about 40-50%, I really doubt this is bottlenecking.
> 
> I would appreciate if someone tells me how much gpu usage and fps are you getting in BC2 and Skyrim, or any of the other games I'm testing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1.)What is your CPU usage at in said games?
> 2.)What are your in game settings, and associated FPS(per title)?
Click to expand...

In the single player mode of those games, usage is usually at 40-50%. In Bad Company 2 is like 80%. Battlefield 3 is 70-80%.

I think this is clearly not a CPU problem, as the guy above has the same problem and he's running an i5 2500K @ 4.4GHz.

Now, my framerate:

I'm playing in 1080p.

BC2: 45-50FPS (all maxed)
BF3: Ultra preset 4xAA, 40-50FPS
The Witcher 2: 50FPS (maxed, except Uber Sampling)
Crysis 1: maxed, 4xAA, 35-45FPS
Crysis 2, Extreme, HD text pack, DX11, 50-65FPS.


----------



## Mattb2e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xutnubu*
> 
> Man, glad to see I'm not the only one, but this sucks!
> Can you tell me if you have the Sapphire edition?
> Post a pic of your GPU-Z, to see the BIOS version, please.
> Here's mine:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the single player mode of those games, usage is usually at 40-50%. In Bad Company 2 is like 80%. Battlefield 3 is 70-80%.
> I think this is clearly not a CPU problem, as the guy above has the same problem and he's running an i5 2500K @ 4.4GHz.
> Now, my framerate:
> I'm playing in 1080p.
> BC2: 45-50FPS (all maxed)
> BF3: Ultra preset 4xAA, 40-50FPS
> The Witcher 2: 50FPS (maxed, except Uber Sampling)
> Crysis 1: maxed, 4xAA, 35-45FPS
> Crysis 2, Extreme, HD text pack, DX11, 50-65FPS.


The framerates seem right, however I would think that your GPU should be closer to the 90% utilization. Ill let you know how I fare when I get mine. It should be at my place tomorrow some time, I got the Sapphire OC edition.


----------



## dockyfr

I have Sapphire 7870Oc


----------



## Supranium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DChat*
> 
> 870 - 1175 Mhz @ 1075v (stock)
> 1175 - 1195 Mhz @ 1080v
> 1195 - 1215 Mhz @ 1100v
> 1215 - 1230 Mhz @ 1125v
> 1230 - 1275 Mhz @ 1150v
> 1275 - 1330 Mhz @ 1165v
> GPU Tweak maxxed out at 1165v... wonder if it's possible to go beyond that?


Take a look what GPU-Z reads as voltage? Also, according to my multimeter readings, the Gpu Tweak voltage set does not set voltage correctly. Cards actual voltages are way bigger than GPU Tweak set.
On my 7850 1225mv set was around 1297mv actual reading. Im sure that its same case here. 1165mv 1330mhz is pretty much utopic.
Another argument is that generally all Pitcairns and Tahitis overclock about same way. 1.1v= 1100mhz, 1.2v=1200mhz and so on. It ofcourse varies depending on GPU leakage (ASIC quality) and cooling efficency, but this math is approximately still solid enough.
The cards i have tested so far:
HD7850 (81% asic) 1225mv (gpu tweak) 1240mhz benchable.
HD7950 (71.5% asic) 1300mv 1275mhz benchable.
HD7970 (77.8% asic) 1300mv 1315mhz benchable.
All cards on stock cooler, around 20C ambient and fans on 100% during benchmarks.


----------



## Swiftdeathz

Finally got around to overclocking my CFX setup a bit, this is a mild overclock to 1150/1350, perhaps once I get a better CPU I will consider overclocking a bit more, but for now it's more than enough.



http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/ccwk8/


----------



## DChat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supranium*
> 
> Take a look what GPU-Z reads as voltage? Also, according to my multimeter readings, the Gpu Tweak voltage set does not set voltage correctly. Cards actual voltages are way bigger than GPU Tweak set.
> On my 7850 1225mv set was around 1297mv actual reading. Im sure that its same case here. 1165mv 1330mhz is pretty much utopic.
> Another argument is that generally all Pitcairns and Tahitis overclock about same way. 1.1v= 1100mhz, 1.2v=1200mhz and so on. It ofcourse varies depending on GPU leakage (ASIC quality) and cooling efficency, but this math is approximately still solid enough.
> The cards i have tested so far:
> HD7850 (81% asic) 1225mv (gpu tweak) 1240mhz benchable.
> HD7950 (71.5% asic) 1300mv 1275mhz benchable.
> HD7970 (77.8% asic) 1300mv 1315mhz benchable.
> All cards on stock cooler, around 20C ambient and fans on 100% during benchmarks.


Wow, great info!!

I tested the gpu-volts with GPUz.. here's the screenie. As you can see, the volts in GPU-Tweak are correct.


----------



## Supranium

OK. Looks like GPUz takes its reading from same place then. Great card you have there! 1265mhz benchable is very good for 7850. Lets keep in mind that this card only has one 6pin PCI-e power connector and it can score 7100+ on 3dm11


----------



## DChat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supranium*
> 
> OK. Looks like GPUz takes its reading from same place then. Great card you have there! 1265mhz benchable is very good for 7850. Lets keep in mind that this card only has one 6pin PCI-e power connector and it can score 7100+ on 3dm11


Indeed, great bang-for-your-buck if every card would clock this well!

Just need to find a way to break through the voltage wall in GPU-Tweak.. I read Anandtech got up to 1.3v on the 7800 series.. wouldn't mind pushing the voltage further than 1165 and seeing if 1400+Mhz is achievable


----------



## homestyle

anyone know if the thermalright shaman cooler would fit on the 7850?

the caps appears it may get in the way of the heatpipes.


----------



## neoroy

@Dchat, try to test with Vantage and let GPU-Z monitoring in background then after finishing test look at GPU-Z and please give us SS again







Is it still read correct volt? Dont forget to set Max voltage monitoring in GPU-Z.


----------



## DChat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neoroy*
> 
> @Dchat, try to test with Vantage and let GPU-Z monitoring in background then after finishing test look at GPU-Z and please give us SS again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it still read correct volt? Dont forget to set Max voltage monitoring in GPU-Z.


Sorry, I don't have Vantage. And how do you set Voltage Monitoring to MAX in GPU-Z??

Or do you mean "Show Highest Reading" of VDDC monitoring? If you mean that, even after a 15minute burn-in benchmark from Furmark, the highest reading is still 1.150v.


----------



## AuraNova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DEW21689*
> 
> 56*C isn't high depending on your loads. Also depending on what you have running certain programs will lock your clocks at certain speeds. For example my 5870 would downclock and lock to 400/900 no matter what I did so long as I left say... Youtube open.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DEW21689*
> 
> That entirely depends on what the clocks are sitting at.... If they are sitting at fully idle (300/150 for me) then yes they are to high, if the card is being locked at a higher clock speed then no not really. Oh and ambient temps can be a pretty big factor.


Mine does noe downclock. WHatever I do, if it's to open a non-graphically intensive program to just a simple webpage, the clocks spike to the normal clocks, not the 2D clocks.
56*C on "idle" is not good. If it wasn't for my current airflow, I'd have close to 70*C right now. No matter how you slice it and dice it, this is not normal and the card should not be doing this.
I've tried other monitoring programs and even reinstalled the drivers to the same results. As of right now, my card is at 54*C with it mostly being 1000/1200 clocks, when they should be lower while using non-intensive programs.


----------



## DEW21689

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuraNova*
> 
> Mine does noe downclock. WHatever I do, if it's to open a non-graphically intensive program to just a simple webpage, the clocks spike to the normal clocks, not the 2D clocks.
> 56*C on "idle" is not good. If it wasn't for my current airflow, I'd have close to 70*C right now. No matter how you slice it and dice it, this is not normal and the card should not be doing this.
> I've tried other monitoring programs and even reinstalled the drivers to the same results. As of right now, my card is at 54*C with it mostly being 1000/1200 clocks, when they should be lower while using non-intensive programs.


Ah they are idle temps but your card is "idling" at 1000/1200?... Are you POSITIVE you have nothing running that could lock the clocks higher up? Is it a clean install of windows or did you make positive any previous video card drivers were removed?


----------



## xutnubu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuraNova*
> 
> Mine does noe downclock. WHatever I do, if it's to open a non-graphically intensive program to just a simple webpage, the clocks spike to the normal clocks, not the 2D clocks.
> 56*C on "idle" is not good. If it wasn't for my current airflow, I'd have close to 70*C right now. No matter how you slice it and dice it, this is not normal and the card should not be doing this.
> I've tried other monitoring programs and even reinstalled the drivers to the same results. As of right now, my card is at 54*C with it mostly being 1000/1200 clocks, when they should be lower while using non-intensive programs.


Boot up in safe mode and check temps. That way you'll know if is a service or an application that is causing the problems.


----------



## Dawn of War

I just tried the old MSI Afterburner unlocking trick seen here: http://forums.overclockersclub.com/index.php?showtopic=182403 to try and unlock voltage control for my 7850 but it didn't work. Anyone have any ideas on another way?

Edit- Just tried Asus's GPU Tweak which allowed for unlocked voltage control but the available core clock is much lower than that on Afterburner. Surely the MSI versions of the card cant be any slower than the Asus counterparts Im seeing people post screen caps of?


----------



## DChat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dawn of War*
> 
> I just tried the old MSI Afterburner unlocking trick seen here: http://forums.overclockersclub.com/index.php?showtopic=182403 to try and unlock voltage control for my 7850 but it didn't work. Anyone have any ideas on another way?
> Edit- Just tried Asus's GPU Tweak which allowed for unlocked voltage control but the available core clock is much lower than that on Afterburner. Surely the MSI versions of the card cant be any slower than the Asus counterparts Im seeing people post screen caps of?


Have you enabled Enhanced Overclocking in the settings of GPU-Tweak? Look in the "Tune" tab.

Other than that I can relate to your frustration. I have an Asus 7850 but the voltage regulator in GPU-Tweak is capped at 1.165v whilst Sapphire and MSI owners can push their cards up to 1.3v in the same program


----------



## xutnubu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dockyfr*
> 
> 
> I have Sapphire 7870Oc


Ok, got new results of this problem with Crysis 2.

Listen to this, in fullscreen at 1080p, GPU load goes down to 88%, fps at 68.

Now, if I switch to windowed mode (and in this game is not half window, meaning that even when is windowed it remains 1080p), GPU load goes up to 99% and stays there all the time, 74FPS. A difference of 6FPS.

This is really strange.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DChat*
> 
> Have you enabled Enhanced Overclocking in the settings of GPU-Tweak? Look in the "Tune" tab.
> Other than that I can relate to your frustration. I have an Asus 7850 but the voltage regulator in GPU-Tweak is capped at 1.165v whilst Sapphire and MSI owners can push their cards up to 1.3v in the same program


Some aftermarket cards go to 1.165V, reference cards go to 1.225V.
1.3V is for the 7870's only i think... correct me if wrong.


----------



## neoroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DChat*
> 
> Sorry, I don't have Vantage. And how do you set Voltage Monitoring to MAX in GPU-Z??
> Or do you mean "Show Highest Reading" of VDDC monitoring? If you mean that, even after a 15minute burn-in benchmark from Furmark, the highest reading is still 1.150v.


Oops sorry DChat ^_^ yes I meant set it "Show Highest Reading" of VDDC







if you dont have 3DMark Vantage then try gaming for awhile like 15 minutes with modest games like Crysis2 or BF3, I wanna see that voltage is it still read correct?? If it does show correct volt then AB has a bug reading, right??


----------



## DChat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neoroy*
> 
> Oops sorry DChat ^_^ yes I meant set it "Show Highest Reading" of VDDC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you dont have 3DMark Vantage then try gaming for awhile like 15 minutes with modest games like Crysis2 or BF3, I wanna see that voltage is it still read correct?? If it does show correct volt then AB has a bug reading, right??


Yes, in that case AB would have a bug reading. Though, I don't use AB to readout my voltages/temps. GPU-Z and GPU-Tweak have always worked fine for me in the past... I'll post a screenshot of Vantage (just found it) when I get a chance to run it at different voltage setings.

Vantage run at stock volts, stayed at 1.075V


Vantage run at 1.100V, stayed at 1.100V


Vantage run at 1.150V, stayed at 1.150V


Just one more run, this time with Vmem overclocked...

And still, no difference...


Maybe the Power Control Setting in CCC could be the culprit? Mine is set to 0% because my card doesn't respond well to anything above that. Other than that I wouldn't know. Hope this helps you.


----------



## DChat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Some aftermarket cards go to 1.165V, reference cards go to 1.225V.
> 1.3V is for the 7870's only i think... correct me if wrong.


Ah, bummer








This card clocks quite well and benchmarking 1330Mhz @ 1.165V gave me a great feeling that the card could go even further









Guess my only option would be to try and find a volt-mod for it.. LOL. (Like i'd ever do that...)


----------



## wickedout

Ok I'm convinced my 7870 is one bad mofo GPU. I'm having way to much fun with it. Very fast card. Easy to overclock and stays cool.

If anyone has a to make a decision on what card to get go with the Sapphire 7870. It's an amazing card.


----------



## xutnubu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wickedout*
> 
> Ok I'm convinced my 7870 is one bad mofo GPU. I'm having way to much fun with it. Very fast card. Easy to overclock and stays cool.
> If anyone has a to make a decision on what card to get go with the Sapphire 7870. It's amazing card.


Man, have you noticed any low GPU load in a game?

I'm having problems in every game with my Sapphire, but is worse in Bad Company 2 and Skyrim, where the GPU load is like 70%.


----------



## wickedout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xutnubu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wickedout*
> 
> Ok I'm convinced my 7870 is one bad mofo GPU. I'm having way to much fun with it. Very fast card. Easy to overclock and stays cool.
> If anyone has a to make a decision on what card to get go with the Sapphire 7870. It's amazing card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man, have you noticed any low GPU load in a game?
> 
> I'm having problems in every game with my Sapphire, but is worse in Bad Company 2 and Skyrim, where the GPU load is like 70%.
Click to expand...

My GPU hasn't had any issues. It runs all my games at ultra settings. My GPU fans are moving as they should. My highest temp has been near 65c while in load. Nothing else to report!


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wickedout*
> 
> My GPU hasn't had any issues. It runs all my games at ultra settings. My GPU fans are moving as they should. My highest temp has been near 65c while in load. Nothing else to report!


What resolution do you play on ?
No way a single card plays everything on Ultra, its just not happening.

BF3 on ultra and MSAA ?
Metro2033 maxed with DOF ?
Witcher 2 Ultra + Ubersampling ?
Modded Skyrim ?
Batman maxed ?

Or dont you play those games ?

Sorry, i'm not trying to be rude, just cant see a single card run everything maxed > ultra.


----------



## xutnubu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> What resolution do you play on ?
> No way a single card plays everything on Ultra, its just not happening.
> BF3 on ultra and MSAA ?
> Metro2033 maxed with DOF ?
> Witcher 2 Ultra + Ubersampling ?
> Modded Skyrim ?
> Batman maxed ?
> Or dont you play those games ?
> Sorry, i'm not trying to be rude, just cant see a single card run everything maxed > ultra.


I think he just means "pretty high settings and getting decent framerates".

I'm going crazy with this problem.

I have done everything to try to fix it, and still nothing.

Only logical explanation that I see is that MSI AB is missreading my GPU Load, because I'm getting performance similar to the benchmarks I've seen.

The other thing might be a driver issue, or a video BIOS malfunction.


----------



## homestyle

What 7850 versions are the best overclockers?

How are the 7850 cards that are made with 7870 pcb?


----------



## wickedout

I'm playing BF3 @ 1920x1080. At ultra settings. Using driver version 12.3!! Sorry that's the only game I'm playing at the moment. My bad about all games. Gonna try Skyrim next.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## colforbin

XFX 7850 BE.....so far so good. Nice upgrade from a GTX 550 Ti 2GB

Idle temps are between 35c-40c at idle and haven't seen them higher than 67c under full load. My GTX %%) TI would top out in the mid 80's under full load. Amazing!


----------



## Formula44

Hi all, i'm newbie here. Need some advice.

What should i do to increase memory clock stable beyond 1500+?










Thanks guys


----------



## DChat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Formula44*
> 
> Hi all, i'm newbie here. Need some advice.
> 
> What should i do to increase memory clock stable beyond 1500+?
> 
> Thanks guys


Try keeping Power Control Setting in CCC to 0%.. that's about the only thing I can think of that could affect your stability as there is no vmem-voltage control.

Other than that I wouldn't know. If you can't get 1500+ stable then your card probably can't pull that weight.


----------



## Formula44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DChat*
> 
> Try keeping Power Control Setting in CCC to 0%.. that's about the only thing I can think of that could affect your stability as there is no vmem-voltage control.
> Other than that I wouldn't know. If you can't get 1500+ stable then your card probably can't pull that weight.


Like on my post, i only can run stable from 1515 to 1525. No more chance to pull it further









Ok i'll try it now. Hopefully it works. Thanks for the response


----------



## DChat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Formula44*
> 
> Like on my post, i only can run stable from 1515 to 1525. No more chance to pull it further
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok i'll try it now. Hopefully it works. Thanks for the response


No problem. My card didn't respond well to the Power Control but maybe yours does so keep an eye on what effect is has on your GPU overclock when you reduce %'s.


----------



## Dawn of War

Add me! My latest issue is after abandoning Afterburner for GPU Tweak since I cant even get the old unlock method to work is that now GPU Tweak has a locked core modifier for some reason when earlier it was letting me clock the card over 1200mHz. Dchat, could you list some effective memory clocks along with the Core clock/voltages you listed a few pages ago? Thanks a bunch for the info.


----------



## Mattb2e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xutnubu*
> 
> Ok, got new results of this problem with Crysis 2.
> Listen to this, in fullscreen at 1080p, GPU load goes down to 88%, fps at 68.
> Now, if I switch to windowed mode (and in this game is not half window, meaning that even when is windowed it remains 1080p), GPU load goes up to 99% and stays there all the time, 74FPS. A difference of 6FPS.
> This is really strange.


Just got my card today. Im running stock on my CPU and GPU, running Ultra in BF3 fullscreen with SSAO ambient occlusion 30-60fps, 100% GPU load, 60-75% cpu load. around 65c . Im gonna try WoW next.


----------



## xutnubu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattb2e*
> 
> Just got my card today. Im running stock on my CPU and GPU, running Ultra in BF3 fullscreen with SSAO ambient occlusion 30-60fps, 100% GPU load, 60-75% cpu load. around 65c . Im gonna try WoW next.


Well, at least I know that my temp is normal now.


----------



## Mattb2e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xutnubu*
> 
> Well, at least I know that my temp is normal now.


The fan is on auto too, its only running at 40 percent, so Im sure it could be cooler. If I turned on a couple more fans im sure it would help also







.

Edit:

WoW has some interesting results. I was at about 60-75% GPU 30%GPU, ~90fps settings maxed fullscreen. In a H HOT dungeon.


----------



## xutnubu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattb2e*
> 
> The fan is on auto too, its only running at 40 percent, so Im sure it could be cooler. If I turned on a couple more fans im sure it would help also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Edit:
> WoW has some interesting results. I was at about 60-75% GPU 30%GPU, ~90fps settings maxed fullscreen. In a H HOT dungeon.


Yeah, mine is on auto too. And about 45% usage to mantain 65C.

Well, it seems that the GPU won't stress if it's gettin decent FPS. I think this might be the case with my games, but I'm not quite sure yet.
I can see this as normal behavior in a game like WoW. But games like BF3 or Crysis 2, which are more much demanding should stay at a constant 99%, IMO. And that's not happening with my card.


----------



## Mattb2e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xutnubu*
> 
> Yeah, mine is on auto too. And about 45% usage to mantain 65C.
> Well, it seems that the GPU won't stress if it's gettin decent FPS. I think this might be the case with my games, but I'm not quite sure yet.
> I can see this as normal behavior in a game like WoW. But games like BF3 or Crysis 2, which are more much demanding should stay at a constant 99%, IMO. And that's not happening with my card.


Understood. At least you can play Crysis 2, I tried, all I get is graphic artifacts. I installed the DX-11 patch to no avail.

Edit: Nevermind, the texture pack fixed it.


----------



## AuraNova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DEW21689*
> 
> Ah they are idle temps but your card is "idling" at 1000/1200?... Are you POSITIVE you have nothing running that could lock the clocks higher up? Is it a clean install of windows or did you make positive any previous video card drivers were removed?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xutnubu*
> 
> Boot up in safe mode and check temps. That way you'll know if is a service or an application that is causing the problems.


In reality, it's not the temps that I am worried about. I'm worried about the clocks. The clocks are not "locked" in that position. They bounce from time to time, especially if I am doing web surfing.
Drivers from my previous card were completely removed. I've tried safe mode before, but nothing different. I will try one more time and see if something changes.

EDIT: Well, I did safe mode once more and even tried to uninstall and reinstall the drivers. I still get the same problem.


----------



## neoroy

@DChat, thx for your information mate







hmm I think about power control in ccc may cause this animali reading voltage, I wan to try it later. Btw I set power control slider max to 20% when overclock my card.

@Formula44, halo bro wah uda join disini ya hehehe


----------



## DChat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dawn of War*
> 
> 
> Add me! My latest issue is after abandoning Afterburner for GPU Tweak since I cant even get the old unlock method to work is that now GPU Tweak has a locked core modifier for some reason when earlier it was letting me clock the card over 1200mHz. Dchat, could you list some effective memory clocks along with the Core clock/voltages you listed a few pages ago? Thanks a bunch for the info.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DChat*
> 
> 870 - 1175 Mhz @ 1075v (stock)
> 1175 - 1195 Mhz @ 1080v
> 1195 - 1215 Mhz @ 1100v
> 1215 - 1230 Mhz @ 1125v
> 1230 - 1275 Mhz @ 1150v
> 1275 - 1330 Mhz @ 1165v
> GPU Tweak maxxed out at 1165v... wonder if it's possible to go beyond that?


Effective memory clocks? Just increase memclock by 50Mhz increments till your Vantage or test program bugs out AFTER you have found your Core's sweet spot.


----------



## DChat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neoroy*
> 
> @DChat, thx for your information mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmm I think about power control in ccc may cause this animali reading voltage, I wan to try it later. Btw I set power control slider max to 20% when overclock my card.


Yeah, Power Control only broke the stability of my card.. even on stock settings. So I set it to 0% and enjoyed stability and OC'ing afterwards.


----------



## DeadLink

SO..... Sadly my SB 4.5ghz clock on a 2600k and any OC on my 7850 sapphire OC locks up the PC. And now I am getting driver crashing errors. I may need to invest in a better Corsair 650watt PSU. I just dont think it is taking the heat for some reason. I get on Kumbustor roughly 2280's at stock OC settings. Anyone care to chime in please?


----------



## Narokuu

that's a pretty heavy OC

how much are u trying to overclock the 7850


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadLink*
> 
> SO..... Sadly my SB 4.5ghz clock on a 2600k and any OC on my 7850 sapphire OC locks up the PC. And now I am getting driver crashing errors. I may need to invest in a better Corsair 650watt PSU. I just dont think it is taking the heat for some reason. I get on Kumbustor roughly 2280's at stock OC settings. Anyone care to chime in please?


What methods do you use for overclocking ?
What PSU do you have atm ?


----------



## Formula44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DChat*
> 
> No problem. My card didn't respond well to the Power Control but maybe yours does so keep an eye on what effect is has on your GPU overclock when you reduce %'s.


Hi DChat, when i reduced % to "0" i can passed 3DMark11. But my score is reduced too. I just got arround 69xx







I'll try to bench in stock then i'll post here some result...


----------



## DChat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Formula44*
> 
> Hi DChat, when i reduced % to "0" i can passed 3DMark11. But my score is reduced too. I just got arround 69xx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try to bench in stock then i'll post here some result...


Ouch.. so it "stables" your OC but score is reduced.. I had the same thing when my GPU-Core voltage was set to maxx (1.165V) in GPU-Tweak. It drastically reduced my scores.. so for a quick benchmark run I was satisfied with a 1330Mhz GPU, but soon reduced the voltage to 1.150V for the stability and scores.

Maybe you still need to find your sweetspot?

Possibly, run the same OC at 5%, 10% and 15% Power Control.. see what that does.


----------



## DeadLink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> What methods do you use for overclocking ?
> What PSU do you have atm ?


Its an Antec True power 650. I thought it was the Corsair I had but I swapped them at some point.

CCC for the first time.
MSI 2.1.0 the second.

Overclocks were. 1050/1450 both times.


----------



## neoroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DChat*
> 
> Yeah, Power Control only broke the stability of my card.. even on stock settings. So I set it to 0% and enjoyed stability and OC'ing afterwards.


Hmmm I just ran 1200/1450 with def voltage and power control slider set to 0% in 3DMark Vantage and result is the same score I got just like when I set power control slider to max 20% ... But if I overclock it with add voltage such as 1300/1450 with 1.30volt then with slider max 20% it shows better score than slider 0% approximately *400poin in GPU score Vantage*.


----------



## DChat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neoroy*
> 
> Hmmm I just ran 1200/1450 with def voltage and power control slider set to 0% in 3DMark Vantage and result is the same score I got just like when I set power control slider to max 20% ... But if I overclock it with add voltage such as 1300/1450 with 1.30volt then with slider max 20% it shows better score than slider 0% approximately *400poin in GPU score Vantage*.


Looks like your card responds well to Power Control then, and probably needs it at higher clocks/voltages








Have you tried testing 10% and 15% while at 1300/[email protected] ? I imagine there should be a sweetspot, maybe 20% is just that.

But that's about the only thing I can think of that makes any influence... besides any related bios setting's. Like "PCIe Spread Spectrum" ect...


----------



## neoroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DChat*
> 
> Looks like your card responds well to Power Control then, and probably needs it at higher clocks/voltages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried testing 10% and 15% while at 1300/[email protected] ? I imagine there should be a sweetspot, maybe 20% is just that.
> But that's about the only thing I can think of that makes any influence... besides any related bios setting's. Like "PCIe Spread Spectrum" ect...


Thx DChat







but later I will test it with other benchmark like 3DMark2011. Only I think 400 poin difference is not to big, maybe its not make different at all with power control slider?? I mean the difference (I think) should be larger like 2000poin in GPU score Vantage.


----------



## DChat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neoroy*
> 
> Thx DChat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but later I will test it with other benchmark like 3DMark2011. Only I think 400 poin difference is not to big, maybe its not make different at all with power control slider?? I mean the difference (I think) should be larger like 2000poin in GPU score Vantage.


True... You could be correct


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadLink*
> 
> Its an Antec True power 650. I thought it was the Corsair I had but I swapped them at some point.
> CCC for the first time.
> MSI 2.1.0 the second.
> Overclocks were. 1050/1450 both times.


It should give no problems to 1050/1450mhz really
Try 1050/1350, sometimes memory can be a bit iffy.
You should be able to do this in catalyst OD.

Use MSI AB 2.20 Beta 14 to overclock beyond Catalyst OD clocks.
Asus GPU Tweak 2.06 works fine to.


----------



## DeadLink

I will try that, give me a couple to confirm.


----------



## DeadLink

1050/1350 word in kumbustor. I will have to keep messing with this card a little bit.


----------



## Narokuu

have a fast question, im about to pull the trigger on another order from New egg..

since my Asus HD 7850 did NOT come with an adapter, i have NO idea what the difference between Dual link DVI, DVI blah blah

i need a display port (i think) adapter or mini display port adapter to DVI for me to run another monitor.... NO idea what one to get, and it taeks new egg a week to ship to my banjo town..

thoughts?


----------



## Mattb2e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dustin88*
> 
> have a fast question, im about to pull the trigger on another order from New egg..
> since my Asus HD 7850 did NOT come with an adapter, i have NO idea what the difference between Dual link DVI, DVI blah blah
> i need a display port (i think) adapter or mini display port adapter to DVI for me to run another monitor.... NO idea what one to get, and it taeks new egg a week to ship to my banjo town..
> thoughts?


I believe you only need dual link DVI for use with 3d/120hz panels, beyond that single link will work. Dual link has a full pin compliment, single link only has about half the pins in the connector. Either an HDMI to DVI cable/adaptor, or mini DP to DVI adaptor will work. If you plan on doing 3 monitors for eyefinity, its probably best to go the Display port route.


----------



## Narokuu

Thanks for the help! +1


----------



## neoroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DChat*
> 
> True... You could be correct


Hey DChat, in 3DMark2011 the difference between power limit 0% and power limit 20% (max) is quite bigger I think, here :

*Power limit 0%*


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Power limit 20% (max)


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## DChat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neoroy*
> 
> Hey DChat, in 3DMark2011 the difference between power limit 0% and power limit 20% (max) is quite bigger I think, here:


Indeed.. your Graphics Score and Physics Score shot up quite a bit with 20% ! If the difference was only like 20 points or so then that could usually be due to an extra service or program running in the background of Windows, but in your case I'd say let it stay at 20% !!


----------



## Farih

Got a tiny bit more out of me 7850's


----------



## DChat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Got a tiny bit more out of me 7850's]


----------



## KimiFerrari

I'm looking to grab the 7850, but not sure which model to go for.

I would prefer the XFX, because of the warranty; but it seems the XFX models are mostly back ordered.

So far I'm left with these models to choose form.
http://www.directcanada.com/search/?kw=7850

ASUS Radeon HD 7850 860MHZ
Visiontek Radeon HD 7850 860MHZ
Gigabyte Radeon HD 7850 OC 975MHZ

Kinda shying away from the Visontek.


----------



## DChat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KimiFerrari*
> 
> I'm looking to grab the 7850, but not sure which model to go for.
> I would prefer the XFX, because of the warranty; but it seems the XFX models are mostly back ordered.
> So far I'm left with these models to choose form.
> http://www.directcanada.com/search/?kw=7850
> ASUS Radeon HD 7850 860MHZ
> Visiontek Radeon HD 7850 860MHZ
> Gigabyte Radeon HD 7850 OC 975MHZ
> Kinda shying away from the Visontek.


I would normally not recomend the Asus DCII models, but for the 7850 line, they are doing quite well! Not only my card, but others as well. And Asus's warrenty is quite decent too!

Gigabyte would be my next choice, but as you can see in the list from page 2, not many here have chosen that manufacturer for this card.


----------



## biassj

I heard the Gigabyte had high pitch noise issues for this series.


----------



## DChat

Source?


----------



## DChat

@KimiFerrari ...scroll down a bit, the MSI model is also on that page


----------



## DeadLink

Had to move power slider to 50% to get stable OC past factory. Now doing 1000/1300 fine I will go 1050/1450 tomorrow.

Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## embee

Recently bought a Gigabyte 7870 and I haven't noticed any high pitch noise issue. I can barely hear the card at all, 20% fan speed at idle and max 45% at load.
Only bad thing about it is that it doesn't overclock as well as Sapphire cards for example, was only able to achieve 1220 core clock and 1450 memory on 1.3mv. Stock voltages are stable at 1150 core and 1450 memory.

Maybe its just my card, got a 76,3% in the ASIC test.


----------



## di inferi

Hey guys,

Need some advice / tips here.

I am able to get 1280 / 1450 on my XFX DD BE 7870 for a respectable 3DM11 score of 7890 (I would like to hit 8000); disabling Windows Aero I get 7908







Learn something new everyday. For the most part I am seeing a consistent voltage of 1.274 but I am seeing voltage spikes of 1.325 and even a single spike of 1.60







.

I can push this card further but this voltage spike is a little disturbing. It occurs during either Graphics Test 1 or 2 in 3DM11.

Max temps at 60c; GPU usage 99%.

Also, what are you guys using to overclock memory?










I attempted 1285 / 1450 same voltage (1.274). As you can see the 1.6 voltage spike is now more pronounced occurring in graphics test 2 for 75% of the duration and also a spike in graphics test 3. Everything else is normal, no artifacts, no insane temps, no crashes or hard-locks.










Should I disregard this spike? Am I just not meant to exceed 1250 core clock?


----------



## DChat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *di inferi*
> 
> Hey guys,
> Need some advice / tips here.
> I am able to get 1280 / 1450 on my XFX DD BE 7870 for a respectable 3DM11 score of 7890 (I would like to hit 8000); disabling Windows Aero I get 7908
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Learn something new everyday. For the most part I am seeing a consistent voltage of 1.274 but I am seeing voltage spikes of 1.325 and even a single spike of 1.60
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I can push this card further but this voltage spike is a little disturbing. It occurs during either Graphics Test 1 or 2 in 3DM11.
> Max temps at 60c; GPU usage 99%.
> Also, what are you guys using to overclock memory?


I'm using GPU-Tweak from Asus as AB doesn't fully support my card's voltage regulator. Secondly, I use GPU-Z to monitor my max voltage when benchmarking.. no spikes found.

Thirdly, you are using an outdated AB beta (I think). The newest retail version just launched 2 days ago. Might want to give that a try.


----------



## di inferi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DChat*
> 
> I'm using GPU-Tweak from Asus as AB doesn't fully support my card's voltage regulator. Secondly, I use GPU-Z to monitor my max voltage when benchmarking.. no spikes found.
> Thirdly, you are using an outdated AB beta (I think). The newest retail version just launched 2 days ago. Might want to give that a try.


Thanks,

Downloaded latest MSI AB, still showed similar spikes so I clocked the core up to 1300 and the spike dropped. ???

I used GPU-Z to monitor the card and it showed a spike of 1.998 V!!!!!!

WHISKEY TANGO FOXTROT?!!? I DON'T KNOW WHAT THE HELL I AM DOING! lol.

I do find it hilarious that 3DM11 benched me at 7970 though!










Instead of saying "your score is comparable to similar systems" it should say "Your overclocked beast pwns similar systems."


----------



## DChat

Hmm.. you might want to contact XFX about those spikes then. Or possibly a full reinstall of the 12.3 CCC drivers could help?

And LOL at your last comment


----------



## neoroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *di inferi*
> 
> Thanks,
> Downloaded latest MSI AB, still showed similar spikes so I clocked the core up to 1300 and the spike dropped. ???
> I used GPU-Z to monitor the card and it showed a spike of 1.998 V!!!!!!
> WHISKEY TANGO FOXTROT?!!? I DON'T KNOW WHAT THE HELL I AM DOING! lol.
> I do find it hilarious that 3DM11 benched me at 7970 though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instead of saying "your score is comparable to similar systems" it should say "Your overclocked beast pwns similar systems."


Hmm I already use Afterburner 2.2.0 final but still gets spikes up to 1.60v, I guess AB still hasnt fix this bug, or perhaps its our cards vendor bug?? GPU tweak from ASUS works perfect reading voltage just like DChat has.


----------



## KimiFerrari

Thanks guys. I'm leaning towards the Asus, because of the numbers I'm seeing here. And its a bit cheaper, so kinda win-win. I think I'm gonna wait a week and see if any other models pop up, or back orders start restocking.


----------



## navit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KimiFerrari*
> 
> Thanks guys. I'm leaning towards the Asus, because of the numbers I'm seeing here. And its a bit cheaper, so kinda win-win. I think I'm gonna wait a week and see if any other models pop up, or back orders start restocking.


If your going to wait you might consider this or wait for the hawk : http://www.msi.com/product/vga/R7850-Power-Edition-2GD5-OC.html


----------



## Mattb2e

Hey guys, just in case you didnt see it in the news section, MSI and Guru3d released the latest version of their AB program!

It looks promising, and fully supports our cards, including memory, and core clock voltages as well as temp monitoring and some other features. The entire list of supported features is about a page long, check it out!

http://www.guru3d.com/news/afterburner-220-final-release-download/

I am also seeing voltage spikes on the core in AB, and GPUz. it will run at 1.218v and spike to 1.6v randomly for a sec and then go right back down. Ive also noticed that with dual screens, if I overclock at all that I get a horizontal line on my first display when switching from one screen to the other, or loading a youtube video on my second screen. It is only visible on my primary screen.

Im going to keep my settings at stock until these things are figured out. It could be a driver bug, but im not sure, so until someone discovers the cause, best not to push my card and make things worse.


----------



## DChat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattb2e*
> 
> Hey guys, just in case you didnt see it in the news section, MSI and Guru3d released the latest version of their AB program!
> It looks promising, and fully supports our cards, including memory, and core clock voltages as well as temp monitoring and some other features. The entire list of supported features is about a page long, check it out!


Thx for the link









Unfortunately, voltage regulation is NOT fixed for the Asus HD7850 DCII with this release. It does however support Power Control Setting, and that is just awesome


----------



## neoroy

@Mattb2e, It doesnt matter matt, even at stock clock sometimes it reads up to 1250v or 1.30v. I just hope our vendor card soon fix this with Afterburner.


----------



## di inferi

Ya, I am waiting on pushing my card further as well. I do not like the voltage spikes regardless of whether or not it is simply a monitoring bug.

The fact that multiple programs show the spikes while one may not is disturbing.

I am currently running my card at 1150/1350, a slight overclock that anyone can do on stock voltage. At 1.3 V I can hit 1300/1450 but a gpu-z log shows a spike during 3dm11 of 1.998 V. Scary. I won't push the card further until this is worked out. Based on my increases in core clock and voltage I should be able to at least hit a core clock of 1350. As far as memory goes I didn't even get to that point yet.

XFX put together a hell of a card. Of course I do run the fans at 70-75%, which doesn't bother me personally, but it keeps the max temp at 62c which the card only sees during 100% load for maybe a second or two.

I hope this bug gets worked out. I'll be calling XFX tech support on Monday to get their take on the situation. I can already hear myself now: "So... say an individual, *hypothetically*, increased voltage to 1.3 and core clock to 1300 and was seeing some odd voltage spikes.... "


----------



## xutnubu

Aren't these spikes normal? I mean, not the 1.6 or above of course. But my card normal voltage is 1.218v, but sometimes jumps to 1.237 or 1.250


----------



## Mattb2e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xutnubu*
> 
> Aren't these spikes normal? I mean, not the 1.6 or above of course. But my card normal voltage is 1.218v, but sometimes jumps to 1.237 or 1.250


I would believe that there would be some sort of voltage fluctuation, but no where near 1.6v or even 1.9v as di inferi reports. I dont know what the cores max voltage is, but I bet that 1.6v is way over it, and it worries me as I just spend close to $400 on this GPU, to have it fail from some stupid bug would be very disheartening.

The problem that I have is that the voltage spikes occur at stock settings, and overclocked settings. The fact that it is consistent with multiple monitoring programs could indicate that it is a sensor bug. *The only real way to measure the actual core voltage is to use a multimeter, and monitor it that way.*

The sensor data is based on equations, same with temps, so it is possible that the data is skewed. However the only way to truly know is to hook up a multimeter. Anyone have a multimeter to experiment with?


----------



## cshum2

how to up the voltage to 1225 and the core above 1050 without uninstalling CCC ?

if I uninstall the CCC, some of the games just couldnt start...

any idea ?


----------



## season161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *di inferi*
> 
> I hope this bug gets worked out. I'll be calling XFX tech support on Monday to get their take on the situation. I can already hear myself now: "So... say an individual, *hypothetically*, increased voltage to 1.3 and core clock to 1300 and was seeing some odd voltage spikes.... "


It will be useless to contact XFX , all brands have this same voltage issue. Quite annoying though , my sapphire card @1300/1550 goes up to 1.7v according to gpuz although i only set 1.3v in afterburner


----------



## DChat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *season161*
> 
> It will be useless to contact XFX , all brands have this same voltage issue. Quite annoying though , my sapphire card @1300/1550 goes up to 1.7v according to gpuz although i only set 1.3v in afterburner


My card doesn't have the voltage issue.. scroll back a couple of pages for my screenshots with max Voltage readings. So contacting XFX might just be worth it.

Besides, i'm rather curious to hear what they say is the culprit.


----------



## Mattb2e

Reviewing my sensor logs, its quite obvious there is something bug related going on here. More than once I have not only read voltages above 1.6v, but also in the realm of -80v. That's just not possible.


----------



## season161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DChat*
> 
> My card doesn't have the voltage issue.. scroll back a couple of pages for my screenshots with max Voltage readings. So contacting XFX might just be worth it.
> Besides, i'm rather curious to hear what they say is the culprit.


Your card is 7850 and afaik there is no voltage spike/ issue with 7850 but its different story with with 7870, somehow i starting to believe if there is some defect with hd 7870 series







gotta wait and see if catalyst 12.4 will fix this or not


----------



## xutnubu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DChat*
> 
> My card doesn't have the voltage issue.. scroll back a couple of pages for my screenshots with max Voltage readings. So contacting XFX might just be worth it.
> Besides, i'm rather curious to hear what they say is the culprit.


Because the problem is usually presenting in the 7870.


----------



## dockyfr

I have the same problem

The voltage ranges from -600mV has +1900Mv

Sapphire 7870


----------



## di inferi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *season161*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *di inferi*
> 
> I hope this bug gets worked out. I'll be calling XFX tech support on Monday to get their take on the situation. I can already hear myself now: "So... say an individual, *hypothetically*, increased voltage to 1.3 and core clock to 1300 and was seeing some odd voltage spikes.... "
> 
> 
> 
> It will be useless to contact XFX , all brands have this same voltage issue. Quite annoying though , my sapphire card @1300/1550 goes up to 1.7v according to gpuz although i only set 1.3v in afterburner
Click to expand...

Contacting XFX tech support is just as useless as posting on here and speculating why voltage spikes are occurring. I understand all manufacturer's cards are seeing the problem. Whether or not this is actually an issue or a monitoring bug we don't know.

I would rather get the manufacturers opinion on the matter that way I am covered if my card gets fried from ridiculous voltage spikes; if they are indeed occurring.

At the very least I expect XFX either knows about the issue, or has no clue and will offer me another card... or perhaps an upgrade to a 7950.

Either way I will get information from the manufacturer or at least bring the problem to their attention.


----------



## Mattb2e

I created a support ticket with Sapphire to see if they can provide a solution to our voltage spike issue, ill let you guys know if they respond with any important information.

I mentioned this forum, and this thread, and that I am not the only one with this issue, and it is present amongst several different brands of the HD7870.

I uploaded my GPUz sensor log so they can see first hand what we are seeing.

Update: The support rep suggests that I test the card in another system, to determine if its a hardware issue with the card or the system. I know that its not my system, and I am betting that I will see the same results on a different PC, only because everyone else is having the same issue. Never the less, I will try to get another system going to test out the card on.


----------



## Farih

Anyone here with a 7870 CF set-up and a 2500K or 2600K that can reach attleast 4,6ghz that wants to help me in creating a nice interresting review between the 7850 and 7870 ?


----------



## DeadLink

Dang, had you asked about X-fire 7850's on 2600k at 4.5~ I would have been here for ya! lol


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadLink*
> 
> Dang, had you asked about X-fire 7850's on 2600k at 4.5~ I would have been here for ya! lol


Thanks but i allready got a pair of 7850's









You can post or PM a few results though and i might use it.
Would be nice if you can clock your cpu higher then 4,6ghz though.
I plan on doing all benches on 4,8 or 4,9ghz.


----------



## xutnubu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattb2e*
> 
> I created a support ticket with Sapphire to see if they can provide a solution to our voltage spike issue, ill let you guys know if they respond with any important information.
> I mentioned this forum, and this thread, and that I am not the only one with this issue, and it is present amongst several different brands of the HD7870.
> I uploaded my GPUz sensor log so they can see first hand what we are seeing.
> Update: The support rep suggests that I test the card in another system, to determine if its a hardware issue with the card or the system. I know that its not my system, and I am betting that I will see the same results on a different PC, only because everyone else is having the same issue. Never the less, I will try to get another system going to test out the card on.


You tell the guy it is happening to a lot of people, and he tells you to test it in other system... support guys...


----------



## DChat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xutnubu*
> 
> You tell the guy it is happening to a lot of people, and he tells you to test it in other system... support guys...


Your reply back: "Been there, done that.. next step sir/madam?"


----------



## GoombaXIV

Hi,

Anyone knows the maximum GPU voltage and temp for the HD 7850. I have the MSI brand if it is relevant.

Regular V is 1.075 and I heard that 1.3 is max. Anyone can confirm?

I know that when running Furmark burn-in when OC I reach 69C with fans on auto (around 60% at that temp).

Thanks

I am now at 1178/1450 on stock voltage. I need to know these info so I can push it higher


----------



## GoombaXIV

Also

By mistake yesterday I found a way to unlock OC limit for MSI After Burner and EVGA precision.

All you need to do is load one time Asus GPU tweak, use advance options and use the option to unlock higher OC limits.

After when you load either AB or Precision you will be able to enter higher clocks than 1050/1450.

Have fun


----------



## Mattb2e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DChat*
> 
> Your reply back: "Been there, done that.. next step sir/madam?"


While it may not be the response that was expected, you must understand that their support is trying to help me, not everyone else on this site. I made it perfectly clear that it was a widespread problem, and I will reiterate it, but I will also do my best to cooperate with him to filter out any simple causes of this voltage spike situation.

For all I know, this voltage spike issue could be entirely related to version 0.6.0 of GPUz (doubtful because it happens in AB too), or it could be related to the sensors themselves specifically on the the HD7870. The truth is that I dont know, and apparently neither does anyone else here. It would be much more rewarding to help the support tech help me, than to just tell him that everyone else has the same issue, especially if some fix can be found. In effect, I hope to find the cause of this issue with Sapphire support, and hopefully any fix that they can come up with can work for everyone else as well. Wishful thinking, I know









I have a feeling that he is just going to suggest I RMA the card, which I really don't want to do, but I have a feeling that is what the result is going to be.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xutnubu*
> 
> You tell the guy it is happening to a lot of people, and he tells you to test it in other system... support guys...


It can be frustrating, but I have hopes that being compliant, and going "through the hoops" will benefit myself, and everyone else with this issue. After he mentioned using the card in another system, asked if I had another card (because my components are brand new). I said I have an HD5770, and I could put that back in and test it to see if I see any spikes.

It will be much easier to swap the card, than to put a system together, and load my games onto it just to test my new card.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoombaXIV*
> 
> Hi,
> Anyone knows the maximum GPU voltage and temp for the HD 7850. I have the MSI brand if it is relevant.
> 
> Regular V is 1.075 and I heard that 1.3 is max. Anyone can confirm?
> I know that when running Furmark burn-in when OC I reach 69C with fans on auto (around 60% at that temp).
> 
> Thanks
> I am now at 1178/1450 on stock voltage. I need to know these info so I can push it higher


Reference cards only go up to 1.225V
How far your MSI goes if its an aftermarket design i dont know.

I would keep temperatures below 85 degrees when overclocking and benching.


----------



## neoroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattb2e*
> 
> I created a support ticket with Sapphire to see if they can provide a solution to our voltage spike issue, ill let you guys know if they respond with any important information.
> I mentioned this forum, and this thread, and that I am not the only one with this issue, and it is present amongst several different brands of the HD7870.
> I uploaded my GPUz sensor log so they can see first hand what we are seeing.
> Update: The support rep suggests that I test the card in another system, to determine if its a hardware issue with the card or the system. I know that its not my system, and I am betting that I will see the same results on a different PC, only because everyone else is having the same issue. Never the less, I will try to get another system going to test out the card on.


Looking forward to hear from Sapphire, thx Matt2be








You know many people in this thread have problem about voltage spikes(including me), so I guess its useless to test it with other system, but you may try it







Sadly I dont have second rig and so I can't test it.

@AuraNova, in case you forgot, this is my card's OC proof link --> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/c8u6v/
thx


----------



## Dawn of War

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoombaXIV*
> 
> Also
> By mistake yesterday I found a way to unlock OC limit for MSI After Burner and EVGA precision.
> 
> All you need to do is load one time Asus GPU tweak, use advance options and use the option to unlock higher OC limits.
> 
> After when you load either AB or Precision you will be able to enter higher clocks than 1050/1450.
> 
> Have fun


Does this happen to unlock voltage control for Twin Frozr 7850s as well? Thats what my issue has been.

Has anyone with an MSI Twin Frozr 7850 managed to unlock the voltage and run a stable OC?


----------



## Jayjr1105

Hey all, thinking about unloading my 480 on the marketplace and snatching up a 7850. I assume the 7850 overclocks pretty well and was wondering how a moderate overclock would compare to a stock 480. I was thinking a 7850 because it would be hassle free to crossfire being they are such low power cards.


----------



## shockre

anyone got 7850 over 1250/1450 stable? it seems that's max for my MSi R7850OC.
it's @ 1.185v (10% more than stock) and Power Tune is on 10% (not stable without this, crashes after 1-15min).

max temp is 75C after 2 hrs of BF3.


----------



## xutnubu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattb2e*
> 
> While it may not be the response that was expected, you must understand that their support is trying to help me, not everyone else on this site. I made it perfectly clear that it was a widespread problem, and I will reiterate it, but I will also do my best to cooperate with him to filter out any simple causes of this voltage spike situation.
> For all I know, this voltage spike issue could be entirely related to version 0.6.0 of GPUz (doubtful because it happens in AB too), or it could be related to the sensors themselves specifically on the the HD7870. The truth is that I dont know, and apparently neither does anyone else here. It would be much more rewarding to help the support tech help me, than to just tell him that everyone else has the same issue, especially if some fix can be found. In effect, I hope to find the cause of this issue with Sapphire support, and hopefully any fix that they can come up with can work for everyone else as well. Wishful thinking, I know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a feeling that he is just going to suggest I RMA the card, which I really don't want to do, but I have a feeling that is what the result is going to be.
> It can be frustrating, but I have hopes that being compliant, and going "through the hoops" will benefit myself, and everyone else with this issue. After he mentioned using the card in another system, asked if I had another card (because my components are brand new). I said I have an HD5770, and I could put that back in and test it to see if I see any spikes.
> It will be much easier to swap the card, than to put a system together, and load my games onto it just to test my new card.


We understand the situation. It's just that this seems like is going the typical "can't figure out your problem" line. Problem → try this → not working → RMA → new card → same problem.

Hope this is not the case. We appreciate your time for making the consult. Keep us informed


----------



## GoombaXIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dawn of War*
> 
> Does this happen to unlock voltage control for Twin Frozr 7850s as well? Thats what my issue has been.
> Has anyone with an MSI Twin Frozr 7850 managed to unlock the voltage and run a stable OC?


Actually MSI AB version 2.2.0 is supposed to bring full support to the program for hd 7850 and other 7000 series. Although, When I try to run AB it crashes my system. Many people on the AB forum are reporting this problem with the new AB version. I was unable to test is the unlock works with 2.1.0 since MSI removed completely the 2.1.0 when they release 2.2.0


----------



## neoroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoombaXIV*
> 
> Actually MSI AB version 2.2.0 is supposed to bring full support to the program for hd 7850 and other 7000 series. Although, When I try to run AB it crashes my system. Many people on the AB forum are reporting this problem with the new AB version. I was unable to test is the unlock works with 2.1.0 since MSI removed completely the 2.1.0 when they release 2.2.0


Mycard works perfectly with AB 2.2.0 final







just dont install Cat 12.4beta....its buggy for me. My little brother always had problem when playing PES 2012, it often froze and sometimes watching movies also froze. Roll back to Cat 12.3 WHQL works normal again


----------



## di inferi

Just got off the phone with XFX. Tech support said it is normal with the architecture due to the card throttling the clock speed higher (even the 1.998 V spike that I am seeing) . They said to disregard voltage spikes as long as you stay below 90 C then you are good; this is with me telling them I am sitting at 1.3 V 1300 Mhz.

Not sure if serious.... or if I am just ignorant.


----------



## colforbin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoombaXIV*
> 
> Actually MSI AB version 2.2.0 is supposed to bring full support to the program for hd 7850 and other 7000 series. Although, When I try to run AB it crashes my system. Many people on the AB forum are reporting this problem with the new AB version. I was unable to test is the unlock works with 2.1.0 since MSI removed completely the 2.1.0 when they release 2.2.0


Getting the same crash with 2.2 AB here on a XFX 7850 BE.


----------



## marik123

I just ordered my powercolor 7850 last Saturday from directron, can't wait till it gets here.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Hey all, thinking about unloading my 480 on the marketplace and snatching up a 7850. I assume the 7850 overclocks pretty well and was wondering how a moderate overclock would compare to a stock 480. I was thinking a 7850 because it would be hassle free to crossfire being they are such low power cards.


They do overclock rather well yes.
If you are going to keep it with 1 card i would stay with the 480 though, its not worth the money for a sidegrade.


----------



## Mattb2e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xutnubu*
> 
> We understand the situation. It's just that this seems like is going the typical "can't figure out your problem" line. Problem → try this → not working → RMA → new card → same problem.
> 
> Hope this is not the case. We appreciate your time for making the consult. Keep us informed


Yeah, I hope that this isnt the case, I would hate to have to RMA my card for something as silly as this.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *di inferi*
> 
> Just got off the phone with XFX. Tech support said it is normal with the architecture due to the card throttling the clock speed higher (even the 1.998 V spike that I am seeing) . They said to disregard voltage spikes as long as you stay below 90 C then you are good; this is with me telling them I am sitting at 1.3 V 1300 Mhz.
> 
> Not sure if serious.... or if I am just ignorant.


Well that is curious... Curious indeed. I wonder if XFX is saying its normal because it is, or if they are saying its normal because they don't know why its happening. To simply disregard a voltage spike of 1.9v on a 28nm core seems silly to me. I would think a spike that large would instantaneously degrade the core. If you put 1.9v into a CPU, especially on air, bad things would happen....


----------



## DeadLink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Thanks but i allready got a pair of 7850's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can post or PM a few results though and i might use it.
> Would be nice if you can clock your cpu higher then 4,6ghz though.
> I plan on doing all benches on 4,8 or 4,9ghz.


I can do 5.1Ghz but I think results using closer to stock or common speeds would help people if this were for beneficial purpose for a larger community. Maybe we can compare our results later using 5+ ghz clocks and see what best average speeds are. Input?


----------



## di inferi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattb2e*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xutnubu*
> 
> We understand the situation. It's just that this seems like is going the typical "can't figure out your problem" line. Problem → try this → not working → RMA → new card → same problem.
> 
> Hope this is not the case. We appreciate your time for making the consult. Keep us informed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I hope that this isnt the case, I would hate to have to RMA my card for something as silly as this.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *di inferi*
> 
> Just got off the phone with XFX. Tech support said it is normal with the architecture due to the card throttling the clock speed higher (even the 1.998 V spike that I am seeing) . They said to disregard voltage spikes as long as you stay below 90 C then you are good; this is with me telling them I am sitting at 1.3 V 1300 Mhz.
> 
> Not sure if serious.... or if I am just ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that is curious... Curious indeed. I wonder if XFX is saying its normal because it is, or if they are saying its normal because they don't know why its happening. To simply disregard a voltage spike of 1.9v on a 28nm core seems silly to me. I would think a spike that large would instantaneously degrade the core. If you put 1.9v into a CPU, especially on air, bad things would happen....
Click to expand...

Those were my thoughts as well. Which led me to ask what the max safe voltage was. Their reply: Just stay below 90 C. The guy I talked to seem very confident in the cards architecture. I told him I was maxing at 62 C at 1300 MHz (hypothetically) seeing voltage spikes of 1.6 and 1.998 V and he said I was fine and still had plenty of headroom.... hypothetically.

However, even after this conversation I am not entirely comfortable with pushing for 1350-1400 MHz because there is always that "what if?"

Now, when I overclock/overvolt the card are the settings stored on the gpu bios or only the driver/tweaking software? Reason being I am not sure if XFX does advanced RMA's if I do happen to fry my card. I don't want them getting my card, reading the bios, and seeing 1.3 V and 1400 MHz. If they would even take the time and money to check...


----------



## Dawn of War

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shockre*
> 
> anyone got 7850 over 1250/1450 stable? it seems that's max for my MSi R7850OC.
> it's @ 1.185v (10% more than stock) and Power Tune is on 10% (not stable without this, crashes after 1-15min).
> max temp is 75C after 2 hrs of BF3.


What program did you use to OC your Twin Frozr shockre? AB 2.2 causes my system to immediately crash and I can't find anything else with a fully unlocked voltage control.


----------



## shockre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dawn of War*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *shockre*
> 
> anyone got 7850 over 1250/1450 stable? it seems that's max for my MSi R7850OC.
> it's @ 1.185v (10% more than stock) and Power Tune is on 10% (not stable without this, crashes after 1-15min).
> max temp is 75C after 2 hrs of BF3.
> 
> 
> 
> What program did you use to OC your Twin Frozr shockre? AB 2.2 causes my system to immediately crash and I can't find anything else with a fully unlocked voltage control.
Click to expand...

install asus gpu tweak, enable range enhancement in settings, reboot, set voltage and save to profile 1, set load on startup in settings, set clocks and power tune in ccc overdrive, reboot.

key part is setting only voltage in gpu tweak and after that clocks/power tune in overdrive.


----------



## GunSkillet

I want to get a 7850 but it's so hard to find them in stock.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadLink*
> 
> I can do 5.1Ghz but I think results using closer to stock or common speeds would help people if this were for beneficial purpose for a larger community. Maybe we can compare our results later using 5+ ghz clocks and see what best average speeds are. Input?


I want to test at higher cpu clocks because i think clock for clock the 7850 and 7870 will perform very close.
7870 owners might claim for a cpu bottleneck if we keep the cpu at a lower speed.
4,8ghz seems good for me to take all bottlenecks away.
5ghz take's over 1.5V for me so i rather stay at 4,8 or 4,9ghz.


----------



## DeadLink

Agreed. I will be ordering first water blocks available too. I want to sink it under some serious cooling and see what they can do!


----------



## DChat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *di inferi*
> 
> Now, when I overclock/overvolt the card are the settings stored on the gpu bios or only the driver/tweaking software? Reason being I am not sure if XFX does advanced RMA's if I do happen to fry my card. I don't want them getting my card, reading the bios, and seeing 1.3 V and 1400 MHz. If they would even take the time and money to check...


They can't see it.. programs like AB and GPU-Tweak don't save settings on the card itself. And even if they did, XFX would still have to send you a new one upon RMA because you stayed within the boundries of voltages provided by XFX and AB/GPU-Tweak.


----------



## nortrop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xutnubu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Still could be a CPU bottleneck.
> OC the CPU higher and see if GPU usage goes up aswell, or downclock and see if GPU usage goes down aswell.
> Other thing could be Power Play.
> 
> 
> 
> OC'd it to 4GHz, nothing. Power tune to 20%, nothing.
> 
> I don't know what's going on. I installed the 12.4 beta drivers but it changed nothing.
> 
> I even downclocked the 7870 to 500/600 and still... Worst case is Bad Company 2 multiplayer where I'm at 65% gpu load, 50fps average.
> 
> I also tried Witcher 2, Crysis 1 and 2, Metro 2033, BF3. All these are no so bad, as they rearly drop from 90%. But they do drop to the 80s%.
> 
> Put back my old 6850 and works perfectly. 99% usage all the time.
> 
> My CPU load in single player games is about 40-50%, I really doubt this is bottlenecking.
> 
> I would appreciate if someone tells me how much gpu usage and fps are you getting in BC2 and Skyrim, or any of the other games I'm testing.
Click to expand...

I'm getting the same thing here. Benchmarks like unigine and 3d mark11, and BF3 stress the card to 99%, but other games don't seem to do that.

Dead Island, Fuel, TDU, TDU2 keep the card at 65-70 percent. Skyrim also does not max the card. Frames are ok, since i'm not noticing low drops, and they mainly stay above 60. Don't think that a CPU bottleneck is the culprit, because in my case the 2500k is running at 4,3GHz.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nortrop*
> 
> I'm getting the same thing here. Benchmarks like unigine and 3d mark11, and BF3 stress the card to 99%, but other games don't seem to do that.
> Dead Island, Fuel, TDU, TDU2 keep the card at 65-70 percent. Skyrim also does not max the card. Frames are ok, since i'm not noticing low drops, and they mainly stay above 60. Don't think that a CPU bottleneck is the culprit, because in my case the 2500k is running at 4,3GHz.


Only way for me to get something like that is when i have an older or easy to run game and force 8 to 16X AA.
Sometimes the load drops to about 70~80% but most time's above 90%.
In those games i am running around 200FPS though.
[This from Kingdoms of Amular: Reckoning]

Skyrim does max my cards though, only at times when i get on the Vram limit it will drop.
So maybe check in Skyrim if your not hitting Vram limit.


----------



## ELEKTRIK_BLUE

alrighty guys signed up the other day and here is my list of benchmark screen shots, overclocks and things of the like.

Graphics card = Reference Powercolor HD 7870 GHZ Edition 2GB
Core Clock = 1.2GHZ
Memory Clock = 1.4Ghz
Cooling = Stock
Max Fan Speed = 53%
Max Temp = 73C

artifact test


short stress test


call of pripyat benchmark fully maxed out


heaven benchmark


this one i have issues with it shows my clocks at 1100/1300 when you can see in afterburner its 1200/1400 im not sure why it does that but furmark does the same thing. im gona share it with you guys anyways.


im wanting to shoot for 1300 on the core clock but couldnt get it stable and i dont like my card going over 75c so i shut it down. im looking to water cool it as soon as blocks are released. ill keep you guys updated anytime i bench or overclock this card.

also the desktops are different due to fresh install of windows yesterday i got myself a nice ocz vertex 4 ssd. just in case anyone is wondering why there different.


----------



## K41Nnz

Another newbie here. Put my rig together last week, also my first time water cooling.



Got the card up to 1210Mhz stable with 1450mhz memory. maxed the temperature out at 42 during stress test while also stressing the CPU to determine how effective the water cooling would be on the same loop (am planning to Crossfire with a second 7870).

Am a beginner so will still have tones of tweaking to do but hoping to get pretty high.

Using the "Gigabyte Radeon HD7870 OC HDMI Dual-DisplayPort 2GB"


----------



## xutnubu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nortrop*
> 
> I'm getting the same thing here. Benchmarks like unigine and 3d mark11, and BF3 stress the card to 99%, but other games don't seem to do that.
> Dead Island, Fuel, TDU, TDU2 keep the card at 65-70 percent. Skyrim also does not max the card. Frames are ok, since i'm not noticing low drops, and they mainly stay above 60. Don't think that a CPU bottleneck is the culprit, because in my case the 2500k is running at 4,3GHz.


I think this is normal in these types of games. They aren't that demanding. I'm getting like 60% usage in Portal and 300fps.

What worries me are games like BF3 or Crysis 1 & 2, in which I'm seeing drops to 80% GPU usage.

I believe Skyrim is a very demanding CPU game. I notice that in towns my GPU usage drops to 50-70%, but outside hits 90-99%. And I'm also getting 60fps. So I won't worry for this game anymore.

BC2, on the other hand, is getting such a low performance. I don't get it, since this game is almost as CPU demanding as BF3.


----------



## di inferi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DChat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *di inferi*
> 
> Now, when I overclock/overvolt the card are the settings stored on the gpu bios or only the driver/tweaking software? Reason being I am not sure if XFX does advanced RMA's if I do happen to fry my card. I don't want them getting my card, reading the bios, and seeing 1.3 V and 1400 MHz. If they would even take the time and money to check...
> 
> 
> 
> They can't see it.. programs like AB and GPU-Tweak don't save settings on the card itself. And even if they did, XFX would still have to send you a new one upon RMA because you stayed within the boundries of voltages provided by XFX and AB/GPU-Tweak.
Click to expand...

Thanks!

Then tonight I shoot for 1350/1550. Maybe.... Just maybe I can hit 1400.


----------



## creisti86

I finally bought a sapphire 7850. Soon I'll post some screen-shots in order to enter the club, but first I wanted to stabilize my overclock.
There are a number of quirks happening.
I used 'ASUS GPU Tweak' (v2.0.8.3) because it seams to be the only tool I can use that gives me higher then 1050/1450 core/memory frequency sliders

(I noticed that many here had the max core clock to 1050, so this is how to do it to get more: In 'ASUS GPU Tweak', you have to press a small 'Advanced Mode' button in the buttom left of the window, and then in Settings->Tunning you'll have the option 'Overclocking range enhancement').

It also has a voltage slider that has the max value 15mV higher than stock (my stock voltage is 1210mV) but the slider didn't seem to do anything, as the built-in monitor, and gpu-z reported the same voltage (so if anybody modified the voltage on a 7850, any help would be appreciated).

I've been using Kombustor 2.3 for stability testing and the other weird thing is that when I ran GPU Burn-in test on DirectX 11 with Post-FX, and after that I ran Kmark Stress Test the scene appeared yellow-tinted and with some vertical lines. First I mistook this for overclocking artifacts, but it seams to be consistent (if I first run the burn-in without the post-fx option, the yellow tint is fixed). Which test/option is better to run to ensure stability? right now i'm around 1120Mhz core clock and 1520 (x4 = 6080) memory and stress testing.

edit: In kombustor that is just non-intuitive interface, that tint is the post fx. It seems that the burn-in test is better for gpu-core stability testing, and the kmark stress test is better for memory (possibly because it uses more memory)

Another issue is with BOINC, when boinc-ing, the gpu load stays kind of low, high 70s, low 80s. These are probably driver issues that will be resolved with catalyst 12.4, as i've also seen that gpu load reporting is sometimes not working properly, and i'm not the only one: like here (see afterburner shot)


----------



## creisti86

edit2: screen-shot (stable)


----------



## K41Nnz

Maybe some one here can help me....

Iv got the clock up to 1210 on my HD7870 and under stress tests its stable and fine. However when i go to benchmark it at anything over 1180 the benchmarking software crashes and an error comes up saying that the graphics card has been removed... DxD11.exe or something so im guessing its DirectX thats having issues... but is this a driver based issue or is this the overclock??? if it is the overclock then why does it run so stable under stress tests????

Probably a really beginner questions but why not....
ASRock Mobo shouldnt be too much of a problem, 1000W power supply so power isnt a problem, and water cooled with a max temperature of 42 degrees so overheating is not a problem.....
Am rather stumped... is it just that my card is limited to 1180? or that the drivers are limited to 1180?

Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## di inferi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K41Nnz*
> 
> Maybe some one here can help me....
> Iv got the clock up to 1210 on my HD7870 and under stress tests its stable and fine. However when i go to benchmark it at anything over 1180 the benchmarking software crashes and an error comes up saying that the graphics card has been removed... DxD11.exe or something so im guessing its DirectX thats having issues... but is this a driver based issue or is this the overclock??? if it is the overclock then why does it run so stable under stress tests????
> Probably a really beginner questions but why not....
> ASRock Mobo shouldnt be too much of a problem, 1000W power supply so power isnt a problem, and water cooled with a max temperature of 42 degrees so overheating is not a problem.....
> Am rather stumped... is it just that my card is limited to 1180? or that the drivers are limited to 1180?
> Any help would be greatly appreciated


Most of us haven't been able to achieve over 1200 on stock voltage.

My XFX was able to bench at 1225 on stock voltage but that was far from stable.

Your card just needs more juice to run over 1180.


----------



## K41Nnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *di inferi*
> 
> Most of us haven't been able to achieve over 1200 on stock voltage.
> My XFX was able to bench at 1225 on stock voltage but that was far from stable.
> Your card just needs more juice to run over 1180.


When you say more Juice does that mean manually adjusting voltage??? or the card lacks the processing power to go further???
Sorry for the nubby questions, and slowly doing research on the issue but i do not understand the problem completely.. >.<
Could you mean that the card is not drawing enough power at that speed which is why its "Disconnecting" as the card disconnects when it doesnt get enough power???

Thanks for he help btw!


----------



## di inferi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K41Nnz*
> 
> When you say more Juice does that mean manually adjusting voltage??? or the card lacks the processing power to go further???
> Sorry for the nubby questions, and slowly doing research on the issue but i do not understand the problem completely.. >.<
> Could you mean that the card is not drawing enough power at that speed which is why its "Disconnecting" as the card disconnects when it doesnt get enough power???
> Thanks for he help btw!


Yes. You need to increase the voltage. MSI Afterburner supports voltage control. If you go beyond what the card is capable of at a certain voltage you will either get a driver crash, artifacts, hard locks, etc. Increase the voltage with AB if you feel like going further with the card.

On another note, unfortunately it looks like 1310 is the highest my core clock will go at 1.3 V.

I am disappointed; I felt it had at least 1350 in it! But, I guess I should be happy since most reviewers were not able to get above 1250!

However, at 1310/1450 the 7870 scores @ 7966 in 3DM11 graphics (performance). This is better than the reference 7970 (stock) @ 7600!

Also, for whatever reason my physics score in 3DM11 has decreased by about 300 points! ***! I am guessing instability but... I have had 0 problems since my last attempt at a moderate 4.5 OC. Any suggestions?


----------



## DeadLink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *creisti86*
> 
> I finally bought a sapphire 7850. Soon I'll post some screen-shots in order to enter the club, but first I wanted to stabilize my overclock.
> There are a number of quirks happening.
> I used 'ASUS GPU Tweak' (v2.0.8.3) because it seams to be the only tool I can use that gives me higher then 1050/1450 core/memory frequency sliders
> (I noticed that many here had the max core clock to 1050, so this is how to do it to get more: In 'ASUS GPU Tweak', you have to press a small 'Advanced Mode' button in the buttom left of the window, and then in Settings->Tunning you'll have the option 'Overclocking range enhancement').
> It also has a voltage slider that has the max value 15mV higher than stock (my stock voltage is 1210mV) but the slider didn't seem to do anything, as the built-in monitor, and gpu-z reported the same voltage (so if anybody modified the voltage on a 7850, any help would be appreciated).
> I've been using Kombustor 2.3 for stability testing and the other weird thing is that when I ran GPU Burn-in test on DirectX 11 with Post-FX, and after that I ran Kmark Stress Test the scene appeared yellow-tinted and with some vertical lines. First I mistook this for overclocking artifacts, but it seams to be consistent (if I first run the burn-in without the post-fx option, the yellow tint is fixed). Which test/option is better to run to ensure stability? right now i'm around 1120Mhz core clock and 1520 (x4 = 6080) memory and stress testing.
> edit: In kombustor that is just non-intuitive interface, that tint is the post fx. It seems that the burn-in test is better for gpu-core stability testing, and the kmark stress test is better for memory (possibly because it uses more memory)
> Another issue is with BOINC, when boinc-ing, the gpu load stays kind of low, high 70s, low 80s. These are probably driver issues that will be resolved with catalyst 12.4, as i've also seen that gpu load reporting is sometimes not working properly, and i'm not the only one: like here (see afterburner shot)


Nice purchase! I love mine. Enough to replace my computers with all new ones lol. Cant wait to get them with water blocks


----------



## kpo6969

TriXX V4.3.0 is out.
Quote:


> Add the overvolte support to Sapphire HD 7950 and HD 7870 series.
> Add OC and HW monitor support for HD 7850 and HD 7700 series.
> Add new feature to adjust PT limit in TriXX.
> Fix ULPS issue in CrossFire.
> Fix overclocking with Catalyst 12.2+


https://www.sapphireselectclub.com/ssc/TriXX/TriXX.aspx


----------



## creisti86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpo6969*
> 
> TriXX V4.3.0 is out.


Cool! I was getting unstable behaviour using Asus gpu tweak, not related to OC I think, it mostly crashed my system when running it after trying something else like AB, or just running a second time after closing it. (AB doesn't work at all)
Hopefully it will have all that I need, the version I tried didn't work, but it looked kind of feature lacking. Now I have to wait until I get home to try it.

I also had another issue Skyrim, some textures appeared very slightly transparent, not all of them, some walls and most characters. I don't have a screenshot to exemplify right now. I have mostly the usual mods, some texture mods, ENB and inventory mod, but I don't think it's any of them because on my old 5770 there was no issue (might be a combination of sorts).

I also want to check more into gpu load, as I've also seen some lower than expected gpu usage in some games, but mostly when using BOINC (I have to make sure it isn't card/driver fault). I've read others had some trouble with lower gpu usage, so if any of you had this problem and fixed it, do tell (I've modified power tune to +20%, so it isn't that. Unless the card uses more than 20% more power when overclocked, in which case some imput on how to increase the power control more would be useful).

Edit: Also, if anybody knows a combination of Catalyst version, and OC tool that lets you overclock more than 1050Mhz on core, and they are not having any issue with it while running a hd 7850 (or more specifically a sapphire 7850), please feel free to share (version, tool+tool version, and settings)


----------



## colforbin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpo6969*
> 
> TriXX V4.3.0 is out.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Add the overvolte support to Sapphire HD 7950 and HD 7870 series.
> Add OC and HW monitor support for HD 7850 and HD 7700 series.
> Add new feature to adjust PT limit in TriXX.
> Fix ULPS issue in CrossFire.
> Fix overclocking with Catalyst 12.2+
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.sapphireselectclub.com/ssc/TriXX/TriXX.aspx
Click to expand...

With this work with XFX or just Sapphire cards?


----------



## colforbin

Having major issues with AB and GPU Tweak right now


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *colforbin*
> 
> Having major issues with AB and GPU Tweak right now


Dont use them at the same time, use just 1

Personally i like Asus GPU Tweak better then MSI AB atm because with a single click it can open up higher clock ranges and voltage control.
Also in CF MSI AB is an instant crash whenever i change a setting and Asus GPU Tweak works fine. [MSI AB works fin in single for me though]
The voltage doesnt go much higher then stock though, just up to 1.225V... I think thats a limitation of the VRM's [voltage regulators] and not the software.


----------



## azeem40

What PSU is best for CF Radeon 7850s?


----------



## colforbin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Dont use them at the same time, use just 1
> Personally i like Asus GPU Tweak better then MSI AB atm because with a single click it can open up higher clock ranges and voltage control.
> Also in CF MSI AB is an instant crash whenever i change a setting and Asus GPU Tweak works fine. [MSI AB works fin in single for me though]
> The voltage doesnt go much higher then stock though, just up to 1.225V... I think thats a limitation of the VRM's [voltage regulators] and not the software.


That is what I was doing. The earlier version of AB was working fine but once the new version came out I get crashes galore. Thoughts?


----------



## di inferi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azeem40*
> 
> What PSU is best for CF Radeon 7850s?


Any PSU that is 80+ and has enough power to supply a cross fire set up.

Finally hit my goal at 8000 in 3dm11.

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3275466;jsessionid=1oj5gkehtwpx66l9vacbglmmb

Physics score is extremely erratic. I can literally sit here and run 3dm11 back to back and physics will be anywhere from 7700 to 8500. I have no idea why.


----------



## xutnubu

I don't know what just happened.

I was playing BF3 and all of a sudden it crashed to desktop and I saw a warning of "overheating", then my PC shut down.

I had Sapphire Trixx active. First time I install it.

Can anyone tell me if Trixx has this "overheat protection"?


----------



## Jon A. Silvers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpo6969*
> 
> TriXX V4.3.0 is out.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Add the overvolte support to Sapphire HD 7950 and HD 7870 series.
> Add OC and HW monitor support for HD 7850 and HD 7700 series.
> Add new feature to adjust PT limit in TriXX.
> Fix ULPS issue in CrossFire.
> Fix overclocking with Catalyst 12.2+
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.sapphireselectclub.com/ssc/TriXX/TriXX.aspx
Click to expand...

If I didnt senn this here ,I would not look at saphire site for a long time....








sadly it does not support for overvoltage on 7850 series.


----------



## di inferi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xutnubu*
> 
> I don't know what just happened.
> 
> I was playing BF3 and all of a sudden it crashed to desktop and I saw a warning of "overheating", then my PC shut down.
> 
> I had Sapphire Trixx active. First time I install it.
> 
> Can anyone tell me if Trixx has this "overheat protection"?


Was it for your CPU or GPU?

I don't see a setting in Trixx for overheating protection; unless it is built into the program with out an option to turn it off. You might check CCC.

What are your temps at?

On another note:

*12.4 has been released by AMD. Head to their website to download.*


----------



## xutnubu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *di inferi*
> 
> Was it for your CPU or GPU?
> I don't see a setting in Trixx for overheating protection; unless it is built into the program with out an option to turn it off. You might check CCC.
> What are your temps at?
> On another note:
> *12.4 has been released by AMD. Head to their website to download.*


I don't know because the shutdown happened so quickly.

I wasn't monitoring my temps at that time, but they are usually at 65C.

The only program that I have set for overheat protection is CoreTemp, but it is set at like 80C, and it has never happened before.


----------



## di inferi

Run bf3 and monitor your temps with fraps or another osd. If you're below 80, or 90 for that matter, your temps are fine. 90 is usually thermal shutdown for most CPUs and GPU's.

Check your bios and see what overvolt/heating protection is enabled.

Run gpu tool or fur mark and see if you crash. If you do it's GPU. If your temps are okay then it could be Trixx and in that case just uninstall it. If you don't crash then it is CPU; run prime to confirm. Adjust your cooling either way.

Make sure you update to 12.4


----------



## tango bango

I'm using the msi AB with my msi 7870 at the moment. Can I use any of the utility's with it like trixxx, or the ASUS utility. Is there any advantages from any of them. Thanks


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azeem40*
> 
> What PSU is best for CF Radeon 7850s?


You can probably get away with a quality 550watt power supply for 7850's in Xfire. 600 would leave room for CPU and GPU overclocking.


----------



## di inferi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tango bango*
> 
> I'm using the msi AB with my msi 7870 at the moment. Can I use any of the utility's with it like trixxx, or the ASUS utility. Is there any advantages from any of them. Thanks


Trixx and AB have voltage control. I like both. Some offer fan control profiles where you can set temps at which the fan speed will automatically increase independent of whatever fan profile the manufacturer configured.

If you read through the thread some people were having crashes when using multiple programs or specific programs.

I have limited myself to using Trixx and haven't had a single crash since; cause-effect or coincidence? I don't know. Trixx is very basic but I run constant voltage and my fans at constant speed so it does what I need.

Install various ones and see what works for you.


----------



## KimiFerrari

I just pulled the trigger and bought the Asus 7850, should be here in the next week! Will post proof when I can.


----------



## ELEKTRIK_BLUE

hey guys anyone else having weird jumps in gpu usage? my graph is doing this weird jumpy thing. its like 3 pulses then a flat line.

heres the screenshot


----------



## Mattb2e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ELEKTRIK_BLUE*
> 
> hey guys anyone else having weird jumps in gpu usage? my graph is doing this weird jumpy thing. its like 3 pulses then a flat line.
> heres the screenshot


Try clicking on OCCT while its running, so that it is running in front. If that doesnt work, try fullscreen.


----------



## ELEKTRIK_BLUE

it actually stopped after a few mins and stayed at 99% and now it doesnt do it kinda weird. oh well


----------



## DChat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KimiFerrari*
> 
> I just pulled the trigger and bought the Asus 7850, should be here in the next week! Will post proof when I can.


Great card! You won't be sorry with it.


----------



## creisti86

Anyone else getting low gpu usage in games? I don't think that a phenom 2 x4 at 3.8Ghz would bottleneck a 7850 in games like skyrim(even out of cities).

Edit:
Also, for anyone wondering on my 7850, An Accelero s1 with a 120mm fan (at around 1000rpm, so fairly quiet) has a 10'C advantage to the stock Sapphire dual-fan cooler, which was louder at low 40s percent fan speed. Aftermarket cooling rules


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *creisti86*
> 
> Anyone else getting low gpu usage in games? I don't think that a phenom 2 x4 at 3.8Ghz would bottleneck a 7850 in games like skyrim(even out of cities).


No that CPU shouldnt bottleneck it.
But if you run alot of MOD's in Skyrim it can get heavy on CPU and GPU.

In game's where i get a bit lower gpu usage [lower then 99%] are game's where i set a very high AA setting.
AA settings like 16X AA or 8X AA with Morphological filtering and so.
Alot of time's when i get a lower gpu usage then 99% i am allready well above 80~100 FPS so it doesnt matter for me.

In Skyrim i get lower GPU usage because of MOD's, when i run the game original it max out both the cards.

So check your MOD's and check your AA settings


----------



## xutnubu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *creisti86*
> 
> Anyone else getting low gpu usage in games? I don't think that a phenom 2 x4 at 3.8Ghz would bottleneck a 7850 in games like skyrim(even out of cities).
> Edit:
> Also, for anyone wondering on my 7850, An Accelero s1 with a 120mm fan (at around 1000rpm, so fairly quiet) has a 10'C advantage to the stock Sapphire dual-fan cooler, which was louder at low 40s percent fan speed. Aftermarket cooling rules


I have this "problem" too.

Skyrim is really CPU bound. In towns I'm seeing 50-60% usage and outside 90-99%, but it stays at 60fps most of the time, so...

The only way to keep the card at 99% is forcing Edge AA. But is so demanding that it'll cut your framerate in half or more.


----------



## marik123

Just got my asus radeon 7850 in today, got it up to 1050/1250, stable so far. I'm still suprised at how quiet it is compared to my old msi gtx460.


----------



## DeadLink

Yeah they do quite well. Mine is a bit loud. Cant wait for water blocks to hit the shelves. Going to crossfire and see what it can do. Still cant decide what block to use. The D5noz or the DD M6 with the loop.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadLink*
> 
> Yeah they do quite well. Mine is a bit loud. Cant wait for water blocks to hit the shelves. Going to crossfire and see what it can do. Still cant decide what block to use. The D5noz or the DD M6 with the loop.


I wouldnt keep waiting for blocks for the 7850, dont know if they are going to be made.
Seems pointless to, the card runs very cool... Any aftermarket cooler can keep it cool very easely no matter how high you overclock it.
Since there is no "real" overvoltage possibility's with this card i dont see much benefits from a waterblock.

Any aftermarket cooler would do just as good, even these Setsugen's i have can cool my cards more then enough, and thats even in CF.
The setsugen 2 is one of the lowest performing aftermarket cooler you can get. [its only dual slot and silent though]


----------



## shockre

here is my 3dmark 11 performance score with 2500k @ 4.5GHz and 7850 @ 1250/1450: http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3297291;jsessionid=yw7r0jtxfy1215udy8fqh83z2

7026 points.

how much does 7870 stock and overclocked get?


----------



## neoroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *di inferi*
> 
> Most of us haven't been able to achieve over 1200 on stock voltage.
> My XFX was able to bench at 1225 on stock voltage but that was far from stable.
> Your card just needs more juice to run over 1180.


Yup my card stable gaming especially Crysis 2 at 1200/1450 with def clock, but for synthetic benchmark it can goes up to 1250/1450 with def.volt








Unfortunately my stable gaming max OC is 1260/1450 with 1.30volt, I use Crysis2 gaming for hours in stability testing and works fine for weeks. And my max OC for now is 1300/1450 with 1.30volt. Myfriend has same card like mine can goes up to 1340/1300 1.30volt benching Vantage, 3DMark2011 etc ... I wish mychip just like him








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattb2e*
> 
> Try clicking on OCCT while its running, so that it is running in front. If that doesnt work, try fullscreen.


Agree







when using OCCT not in full screen, use OCCT main windows (by clicking it) above all other windows or program.


----------



## Mattb2e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shockre*
> 
> here is my 3dmark 11 performance score with 2500k @ 4.5GHz and 7850 @ 1250/1450: http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3297291;jsessionid=yw7r0jtxfy1215udy8fqh83z2
> 
> 7026 points.
> 
> how much does 7870 stock and overclocked get?


@1050/1250 (stock for my card), im getting a graphics score of 6348 (404 points less than your 7850).
Overall score of P6339 . Keep in mind, my CPU is at stock clocks, and cannot be overclocked as of yet, until I get a cooler bracket kit.

Ill update with overclocked settings, if I can remain stable.

Update:
At 1243/1450, close to the same settings as your 7850 I get a graphics score of 7628(876 points higher than your 7850).
Overall score of P7301, again due to a stock clocked CPU.

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3304971 Stock

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3305029 Overclocked

Edit #2:

Just for S&G's I ran my 7870 at 1050/1450 to see how much of an impact raising just the memory clock would have on my score. I got 6829 for a graphics score, and an overall score of P6781.

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3305139 1050/1450


----------



## di inferi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shockre*
> 
> here is my 3dmark 11 performance score with 2500k @ 4.5GHz and 7850 @ 1250/1450: http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3297291;jsessionid=yw7r0jtxfy1215udy8fqh83z2
> 
> 7026 points.
> 
> how much does 7870 stock and overclocked get?


1300/1500 @ 4.5 = 8017

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3275466;jsessionid=1oj5gkehtwpx66l9vacbglmmb

Physics score is sporadic (even 300 points below yours) so I re-OCed to 4.6; haven't benched again though.


----------



## rgr555

Looking to buy a 7850 for Diablo 3 for $250

Which brand would you get and why?
Asus (3 year warranty, but has 2 fans) or Visiontek (lifetime warranty)


----------



## Mattb2e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rgr555*
> 
> Looking to buy a 7850 for Diablo 3 for $250
> Which brand would you get and why?
> Asus (3 year warranty, but has 2 fans) or Visiontek (lifetime warranty)


I would go with the Asus, Visiontek hasnt been the best in terms of quality from what I have read.


----------



## Mattb2e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *di inferi*
> 
> 1300/1500 @ 4.5 = 8017
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3275466;jsessionid=1oj5gkehtwpx66l9vacbglmmb
> Physics score is sporadic (even 300 points below yours) so I re-OCed to 4.6; haven't benched again though.


What is your voltage set at, and are those stable clocks?


----------



## xutnubu

Anyone else having texture flickering problems in BF3?


----------



## neoroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *di inferi*
> 
> 1300/1500 @ 4.5 = 8017
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3275466;jsessionid=1oj5gkehtwpx66l9vacbglmmb
> Physics score is sporadic (even 300 points below yours) so I re-OCed to 4.6; haven't benched again though.


Oh same happened to me, I got *8259* for physx score







at *4.5ghz* and its stable. But it was with GTX570.


----------



## di inferi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattb2e*
> 
> What is your voltage set at, and are those stable clocks?


Voltage is at 1.3 stable. I am seeing voltage spikes up to 1.7 using GPU-Z. I can not run Furmark on this card at all; within about 2 minutes my temps exceed 90 C and I stop immediately.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neoroy*
> 
> Oh same happened to me, I got *8259* for physx score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at *4.5ghz* and its stable. But it was with GTX570.


Ya, I don't know what changes so significantly to throw the score off like what I was observing. Ran the test back to back and would get wild physics scores.


----------



## season161

Speaking about voltage, i just notice something odd with my voltage.
At default stock MSI Afterburner read my voltage at 1.168v







while according to many reviews HD 7870 should be 1.218v at stock.. Anyone else experience this low voltage?
And to think that i just found out this thing after almost 1 month playing around with my card , meh... stupid me ( smash head against wall)


----------



## DChat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *season161*
> 
> Speaking about voltage, i just notice something odd with my voltage.
> At default stock MSI Afterburner read my voltage at 1.168v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> while according to many reviews HD 7870 should be 1.218v at stock.. Anyone else experience this low voltage?
> And to think that i just found out this thing after almost 1 month playing around with my card , meh... stupid me ( smash head against wall)


Probably because AB was reading your voltage at 2D clocks.

When you aren't gaming or using an application that loads your GPU, your voltage and clocks drop to 2D settings.


----------



## season161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DChat*
> 
> Probably because AB was reading your voltage at 2D clocks.
> When you aren't gaming or using an application that loads your GPU, your voltage and clocks drop to 2D settings.


This was during Bf3



Btw, apparently catayst 12.4 didnt fix the voltage spikes on HD 7870


----------



## di inferi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *season161*
> 
> This was during Bf3
> 
> Btw, apparently catayst 12.4 didnt fix the voltage spikes on HD 7870


XFX tech support said the spikes are normal.


----------



## gzhil

If the 7970 is too much for you. Well the MSI R7870 Twin Frozr 2GD5 might just be right for you. Codename "Pitcairn" and also using the new 28nm process technology. Same PCI-E Gen3, power management, AMD PowerTune and ZeroCore Technology features like its stronger brother "Tahiti".

I won't be specific on the things what the AMD Radeon HD 7000 Series Graphic Product Line has to offer anymore and I have discussed this with my previous 7970 post already. Let us just move on right away with the MSI's custom version of R7870. Serious Gaming Starts Here









Here are the actual box shots of the said card.
















Well nothing new here







some basic information on what kind of components MSI used with the card. MSI Afterburner is the software used for overclocking the video card and lastly the Twin Frozr's Cooling performance is also stated here.

MSI R7870 Twin Frozr/OC Specifications:
•1280 Stream Processors
•1050 MHz Core Clock
•2 GB GDDR5
•1200 MHz (4800 MHz actual)
•256 bit Memory Interface
•PCI Express 16x 3.0
•One DVI output
•One HDMI output
•Two mini DisplayPort outputs









Bundled Accessories you have:
•Manuals and Utility Software Disc
•2x 6Pin to 4Pin Molex
•Mini DisplayPort Adapter to DisplayPort
•Crossfire Bridge









Here is the card







Aluminum brushed top finish. Two 80mm Propeller blade fans which provides 20% more airflow. Nickel Copper Plated Base









Powered up by two 6Pins. MSI Twin Frozr Emboss Steel finish.









Five thick heatpipes that help dissipate the heat away from the GPU core.









Well the backplate eats up two PCI Slots.It also serves as a vent for exhaust to have a good airflow inside the case.

Video Output Functions:
•Dual-link DVI x 1
•Mini DisplayPort x 2
•HDMI x 1

Test system configuration below:
•Processor: Intel Core i7 3960x
•Cooler: Thermaltake Frio Advance
•Memory: Kingston Hyper X Genesis 2x2GB DDR3 2133MHz
•Motherboard: X79A-GD65 8D
•HDD: OCZ Technology Agility 3 120GB
•PSU: Antec TPQ 1200Q
•Softwares: Windows 7 Ultimate 64Bit, Futuremark Benchmark Softwares, Heaven DX11, GPU-Z, CPU-Z, Afterburner 2.2.0, AMD ATI Catalyst 12.3

The following were the results of my benchies. First set are all @ stock speed
•*3dMark06 - 28670*









•*Vantage - P28205*









•*Heaven DX11 - X 1843.617









•*3dMark11 Performance - P7579









•*3dMark11 Extreme - X2550*









Last set is an overclocked system
•*3dMark06 - 35402*









•*Vantage - P33474*









•*Heaven DX11 - 2166.759*









•*3dMark11 Performance - P8849*









•*3dMark11 Extreme - X2971*









So far the highest GPU core I can get with the videocard was 1270MHz. Not bad from a stock speed of 1050Mhz. That's it


----------



## Farih

Nice that everyone is posting benchmarks BUT:
Can you all please use the same settings in those benchmarks.
Like in Heaven 3.0 use the same settings as the Top30 score's Heaven 3.0 Thread here on OCN.

That way we can compare alot easier









Those qeustioning the difference between a 7850 and 7870 here is your awnser.
-Clock for clock they are almost equal, the 7870 wins by about 5% due to having a few more shader core's
Its like how it was with 6950/6970.
The big difference is that the 7870 has a better VRM wich allows you to set a higher voltage then the 7850 can and so achieve higher clocks and performance.

Also,
Catalyst 12.5 Beta is out for a few days now.
You can download it HERE


----------



## season161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *di inferi*
> 
> XFX tech support said the spikes are normal.


OK i do hope so. But how about my default voltage? any idea why it run at 1.168v ?


----------



## Mattb2e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Nice that everyone is posting benchmarks BUT:
> Can you all please use the same settings in those benchmarks.
> Like in Heaven 3.0 use the same settings as the Top30 score's Heaven 3.0 Thread here on OCN.
> That way we can compare alot easier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those qeustioning the difference between a 7850 and 7870 here is your awnser.
> *-Clock for clock they are almost equal, the 7870 wins by about 5% due to having a few more shader core's
> Its like how it was with 6950/6970.
> The big difference is that the 7870 has a better VRM wich allows you to set a higher voltage then the 7850 can and so achieve higher clocks and performance.
> Also,
> Catalyst 12.5 Beta is out for a few days now.*
> You can download it HERE


While I tend to agree with you, its not quite as cut and dry as that. In terms of percievable gaming performance, the 7870 and 7850 are close in terms of relative performance while in a gaming scenario. However in synthetic benches, it appears that the 7870 has more than a 5% lead in same clock comparisons. Look a couple pages back at my 3dMark11 results, compared to a 7850 at the same clocks. Surely, 3dMark11 isnt the only synthetic, so I cant say that this condition will exist with all synthetic benchmarks, however 800 points ahead of a 7850 at the same clock is quite a bit more than 5%.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattb2e*
> 
> While I tend to agree with you, its not quite as cut and dry as that. In terms of percievable gaming performance, the 7870 and 7850 are close in terms of relative performance while in a gaming scenario. However in synthetic benches, it appears that the 7870 has more than a 5% lead in same clock comparisons. Look a couple pages back at my 3dMark11 results, compared to a 7850 at the same clocks. Surely, 3dMark11 isnt the only synthetic, so I cant say that this condition will exist with all synthetic benchmarks, however 800 points ahead of a 7850 at the same clock is quite a bit more than 5%.


Its not that far off i think clock for clock.
You should test on similar systems, 3D mark get s alot of influence's from CPU, Memory, things running in the background, and so on.
See how much difference there was in 6950 and 6970 clock for clock.

In single mode i had 7100+ in 3D mark 11. [dont know graphics score anymore]
With the card lower clocked lower then the one you refering to. [1165/1500mhz]
Cant compare when PC's are to different from eachother.


----------



## Mattb2e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Its not that far off i think clock for clock.
> You should test on similar systems, 3D mark get s alot of influence's from CPU, Memory, things running in the background, and so on.
> See how much difference there was in 6950 and 6970 clock for clock.
> In single mode i had 7100+ in 3D mark 11. [dont know graphics score anymore]
> With the card lower clocked lower then the one you refering to. [1165/1500mhz]
> Cant compare when PC's are to different from eachother.


My comparisons were with the same settings, both systems have an I5 2500k with 8gb's of ram, his was overclocked to 4.5ghz and my CPU is stock. The GPU score on my system was ~800 points higher than his GPU score. The other guy has faster ram than me. I still had a higher score on both GPU and overall when my GPU is overclocked. A 5% difference would have yielded a GPU score of 7089 for me, however I got ~ 13% gain (gpu score of 7628) while clocked at 7mhz lower than the HD7850 used on his system.

All the data can be found on page 73.

But to make it easier on you, here is my system. http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3305029

And his http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3297291;jsessionid=yw7r0jtxfy1215udy8fqh83z2

Keep in mind that I am using the GPU score solely as the basis for comparison, as we are running at different clock speeds on our CPU's. Being that my CPU is stock, if there is a potential that I am bottlenecked (I doubt it), I can only get more performance from a clock increase on my CPU. Again I dont think its as cut and dry as you have put it. There is more than a 5% difference in 3dmark11 between the HD7850 and the HD7870 at the same clocks.


----------



## rgr555

You guys think there will be a price drop for the 7850 before the 15th? or should I just buy now and not look back


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattb2e*
> 
> My comparisons were with the same settings, both systems have an I5 2500k with 8gb's of ram, his was overclocked to 4.5ghz and my CPU is stock. The GPU score on my system was ~800 points higher than his GPU score. The other guy has faster ram than me. I still had a higher score on both GPU and overall when my GPU is overclocked. A 5% difference would have yielded a GPU score of 7089 for me, however I got ~ 13% gain (gpu score of 7628) while clocked at 7mhz lower than the HD7850 used on his system.
> All the data can be found on page 73.
> But to make it easier on you, here is my system. http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3305029
> And his http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3297291;jsessionid=yw7r0jtxfy1215udy8fqh83z2
> Keep in mind that I am using the GPU score solely as the basis for comparison, as we are running at different clock speeds on our CPU's. Being that my CPU is stock, if there is a potential that I am bottlenecked (I doubt it), I can only get more performance from a clock increase on my CPU. Again I dont think its as cut and dry as you have put it. There is more than a 5% difference in 3dmark11 between the HD7850 and the HD7870 at the same clocks.


There must still be difference's.
When i had a single 7850 and a 2550K i had 7100+ with lower clocks.
If i could reach clocks that high the score would have even been higher.
Maybe he had a bunch of trash running in the background.


----------



## Farih

Just done a run and got 7023 on graphics score.
Still a bit lower on the core clock though [1230mhz]

ill try to get to 1250mhz but dont know if it will do it.


----------



## Mattb2e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Just done a run and got 7023 on graphics score.
> Still a bit lower on the core clock though [1230mhz]
> ill try to get to 1250mhz but dont know if it will do it.


Still around 600 points lower than me, and im only 13mhz higher in core clock than you. You pretty much supported what I already said







.


----------



## Buska103

Considering "upgrading" from a 570 to a 7850.... I got my 570 for a pretty low price so price casualties won't be high









Whats the stock voltage on 7850s, and is a 50% overclock probable (1290mhz)? What approximate voltage would be needed for a 50% OC? What is a good 24/7 voltage?

I've been eyeing this XFX 7850 for a few days... to be honest the short 7850 reference PCB sort of hurts my eyes... anyone got any XFX input?
I've owned a total of 7 cards; one Sapphire, two HIS, two MSI, two EVGA. Is XFX serial based warranty? Lifetime, correct?


----------



## rgr555

Just purchased the Sapphire OC Edition 7850 for $243 shipped.

There's a -$20 coupon on slickdeals for it.


----------



## kabj06

Farih, what are the requirements for making this club official?


----------



## di inferi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *season161*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *di inferi*
> 
> XFX tech support said the spikes are normal.
> 
> 
> 
> OK i do hope so. But how about my default voltage? any idea why it run at 1.168v ?
Click to expand...

If you are seeing 1.168 at idle then it is nothing to be concerned about. At 2d or idle the card automatically ramps down to something like 300/500 (can't remember off the top of my head) and uses less voltage for power efficiency . However if you are seeing this voltage at full load in a 3d environment this might be something to look into. In a full load 3d environment the clock speeds will increase to whatever you have selected and voltage will increase to accommodate the rise in clock speeds. If your card is under full load at this voltage and not causing any hard locks or driver crashes then don't worry about it. If this is your MAX voltage under load you should definitely Overclock that card at 1.3 V and see what you can get out of it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buska103*
> 
> Considering "upgrading" from a 570 to a 7850.... I got my 570 for a pretty low price so price casualties won't be high
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats the stock voltage on 7850s, and is a 50% overclock probable (1290mhz)? What approximate voltage would be needed for a 50% OC? What is a good 24/7 voltage?
> 
> I've been eyeing this XFX 7850 for a few days... to be honest the short 7850 reference PCB sort of hurts my eyes... anyone got any XFX input?
> I've owned a total of 7 cards; one Sapphire, two HIS, two MSI, two EVGA. Is XFX serial based warranty? Lifetime, correct?


Voltage and overclocks are available by either looking at the first page or scrolling through this thread.

As far as the warranty on XFX goes it is indeed a lifetime serial based registration warranty. XFX provides either email or live telephone support customer service and their tech support even helped me when questioning large voltage spikes on my overvolted card.

As great as all that is I must warn you: When I run FurMark my card will reach +90 C within 2 minutes; whether this is common or an insufficient cooler I do not know. I am forced to end the benchmark / stability test at this point of fear of destroying the integrity of the card. Mind you this is at stock voltage and clocks. (XFX Double Dissipation Black Edition 7870)

Regardless, I am overclocked at 1300/1500 at 1.3 V with a MAX temp of 62 C (GPU-Z) in actual 100% load usage (BF3 64 player maps).

Obviously, actual usage is quite different from a test designed to break your card. Just watch your temps when stress testing and you will be fine.


----------



## rgr555

Do you guys think Q6600 2.4 OC'ed to 3.2 is bottlenecking the 7850 OC?

I'm only really going to play D3 on 2560x1600 but will check out some other FPS games here and there.


----------



## xutnubu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *di inferi*
> 
> If you are seeing 1.168 at idle then it is nothing to be concerned about. At 2d or idle the card automatically ramps down to something like 300/500 (can't remember off the top of my head) and uses less voltage for power efficiency . However if you are seeing this voltage at full load in a 3d environment this might be something to look into. In a full load 3d environment the clock speeds will increase to whatever you have selected and voltage will increase to accommodate the rise in clock speeds. If your card is under full load at this voltage and not causing any hard locks or driver crashes then don't worry about it. If this is your MAX voltage under load you should definitely Overclock that card at 1.3 V and see what you can get out of it.
> Voltage and overclocks are available by either looking at the first page or scrolling through this thread.
> As far as the warranty on XFX goes it is indeed a lifetime serial based registration warranty. XFX provides either email or live telephone support customer service and their tech support even helped me when questioning large voltage spikes on my overvolted card.
> As great as all that is I must warn you: When I run *FurMark my card will reach +90 C within 2 minutes*; whether this is common or an insufficient cooler I do not know. I am forced to end the benchmark / stability test at this point of fear of destroying the integrity of the card. Mind you this is at stock voltage and clocks. (XFX Double Dissipation Black Edition 7870)
> Regardless, I am overclocked at 1300/1500 at 1.3 V with a MAX temp of 62 C (GPU-Z) in actual 100% load usage (BF3 64 player maps).
> Obviously, actual usage is quite different from a test designed to break your card. Just watch your temps when stress testing and you will be fine.


:O Mine reaches like 76C in 15 minutes. 90C is just too much.


----------



## di inferi

Interesting...

Guess I will be making yet another call to Tech support in the morning.


----------



## xutnubu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *di inferi*
> 
> Interesting...
> Guess I will be making yet another call to Tech support in the morning.


i would definitely call.

But it is odd if you're getting normal temps while gaming.

Here's a result of mine.


----------



## LostRib

Which brands allow for voltage regulation on the 7850?


----------



## season161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *di inferi*
> 
> If you are seeing 1.168 at idle then it is nothing to be concerned about. At 2d or idle the card automatically ramps down to something like 300/500 (can't remember off the top of my head) and uses less voltage for power efficiency . However if you are seeing this voltage at full load in a 3d environment this might be something to look into. In a full load 3d environment the clock speeds will increase to whatever you have selected and voltage will increase to accommodate the rise in clock speeds. If your card is under full load at this voltage and not causing any hard locks or driver crashes then don't worry about it. If this is your MAX voltage under load you should definitely Overclock that card at 1.3 V and see what you can get out of it.


That was under full load, you can check my screenshot at previous page. No abnormal behaviour so far, gpu load and clock speeds working at max speeds during gaming or benchmarking. I guess i just feel curious about my low voltage at default stock. Sadly at 1.3v max i can get is only 1300/1550 (seems like 1300 clock speed is max number for 7870)


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattb2e*
> 
> Still around 600 points lower than me, and im only 13mhz higher in core clock than you. You pretty much supported what I already said
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thats not 13% though.
If i get the clocks the same as you there might be 8% difference.
And thats just 3D Mark. We need more benches to see how it actually is.
8% in 3D mark might be less or more then 5% FPS in game's and/or Heaven 3.0

What i tryed showing with my own score is that you cant compare computers with eachother that easely, i got a higher score then the one you refered to with a lower clocked card so.

Btw, i am not trying to fight you, i am just well interessted in this


----------



## Mattb2e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Thats not 13% though.
> If i get the clocks the same as you there might be 8% difference.
> And thats just 3D Mark. We need more benches to see how it actually is.
> 8% in 3D mark might be less or more then 5% FPS in game's and/or Heaven 3.0
> What i tryed showing with my own score is that you cant compare computers with eachother that easely, i got a higher score then the one you refered to with a lower clocked card so.
> Btw, i am not trying to fight you, i am just well interessted in this


Im not going with overall score, im simply going with GPU score, because GPU score is less controlled by the specific systems variables. My comparison was with another user, at a higher clock than me on both CPU and GPU with similar system specifications, my score was 13% higher than his on the GPU score alone, not the overall. The GPU score is less impacted by the system, where as the overall score is impacted by the system much more. This is not to say that GPU score isnt effected by the system, but when comparing two systems with similar hardware, it is far more accurate than comparing the combined score, especially when his CPU is overclocked, and mine is not.

Your system is even further different from my own, you have 2 SSD's installed, 16gb's of ram (at a faster speed), and a 2600k at 4.8ghz. The other user was much more closer to my system specs, and therefore is more similar when compared with my system. Comparing your system to mine is like comparing apples to oranges at this point. The extra 5% difference between your score and mine may be indicative of the performance boost from your SSD and processor combination alone.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattb2e*
> 
> Im not going with overall score, im simply going with GPU score, because GPU score is less controlled by the specific systems variables. My comparison was with another user, at a higher clock than me on both CPU and GPU with similar system specifications, my score was 13% higher than his on the GPU score alone, not the overall. The GPU score is less impacted by the system, where as the overall score is impacted by the system much more. This is not to say that GPU score isnt effected by the system, but when comparing two systems with similar hardware, it is far more accurate than comparing the combined score, especially when his CPU is overclocked, and mine is not.
> Your system is even further different from my own, you have 2 SSD's installed, 16gb's of ram (at a faster speed), and a 2600k at 4.8ghz. The other user was much more closer to my system specs, and therefore is more similar when compared with my system. Comparing your system to mine is like comparing apples to oranges at this point. The extra 5% difference between your score and mine may be indicative of the performance boost from your SSD and processor combination alone.


I was only going by GPU score to, i sayed that to








Dont think an SSD make's alot of difference.
The first time i mentioned i achieved over 7K on GPU was with an 2550K [if you look at beginning of forum you see i had a 2550K]

Overall score was over 7400 btw.

Maybe we can try a few other benches together clock for clock.
1050/1450mhz would be easiest though.
Game benchmarks would be best IMO.


----------



## season161

@Farih/Mattb2e

Maybe you two guys want to take a look at at this

http://www.neoseeker.com/Articles/Hardware/Reviews/Sapphire_HD_7850_OC/9.html

Its hd 7850 review with hd 7850 overclocked to 1050/1450 at several games and resolution, based on that review i kinda agree with Farih that hd 7870 is about 5% faster than hd 7850 when both card have the same clock speeds (although on that review hd 7850 got slightly higher clock and memory, 1050/1450 vs 1000/1200)


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *season161*
> 
> @Farih/Mattb2e
> Maybe you two guys want to take a look at at this
> http://www.neoseeker.com/Articles/Hardware/Reviews/Sapphire_HD_7850_OC/9.html
> Its hd 7850 review with hd 7850 overclocked to 1050/1450 at several games and resolution, based on that review i kinda agree with Farih that hd 7870 is about 5% faster than hd 7850 when both card have the same clock speeds (although on that review hd 7850 got slightly higher clock and memory, 1050/1450 vs 1000/1200)


Best would be just to get my hands on a 7870 and test it myself.








I think maybe i was a bit understating 5% but it sure isnt 13% faster either. On average with the same clocks i expect a 8% difference in performance on the exact same computers.

Asked a sponsor for this review [7850 vs 7870 single and CF] but he only wanted to give a discount


----------



## dockyfr

I have two computers, one with a 7850 and one with a 7870.

at equal frequency goes up to 16% depending on the games.

At the location listed above, the 7870 is a 1000Mhz not 1050MHz , 5% !

Nothing more than a 1450 oc to 1200 memory saves 11% on Batman.


----------



## Mattb2e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mattb2e*
> 
> Im not going with overall score, im simply going with GPU score, because GPU score is less controlled by the specific systems variables. My comparison was with another user, at a higher clock than me on both CPU and GPU with similar system specifications, my score was 13% higher than his on the GPU score alone, not the overall. The GPU score is less impacted by the system, where as the overall score is impacted by the system much more. This is not to say that GPU score isnt effected by the system, but when comparing two systems with similar hardware, it is far more accurate than comparing the combined score, especially when his CPU is overclocked, and mine is not.
> Your system is even further different from my own, you have 2 SSD's installed, 16gb's of ram (at a faster speed), and a 2600k at 4.8ghz. The other user was much more closer to my system specs, and therefore is more similar when compared with my system. Comparing your system to mine is like comparing apples to oranges at this point. The extra 5% difference between your score and mine may be indicative of the performance boost from your SSD and processor combination alone.
> 
> 
> 
> I was only going by GPU score to, i sayed that to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont think an SSD make's alot of difference.
> The first time i mentioned i achieved over 7K on GPU was with an 2550K [if you look at beginning of forum you see i had a 2550K]
> 
> Overall score was over 7400 btw.
> 
> Maybe we can try a few other benches together clock for clock.
> 1050/1450mhz would be easiest though.
> Game benchmarks would be best IMO.
Click to expand...

I ran a 3dmark11 run at 1050/1450 on page 73

I got 6829 for GPU and P6781 at those settings http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3305139


----------



## neoroy

@Gzhil, same card like mine bro







my card can do 1300/1450 with 1.30volt just for benchmarks but for stable daily it has tobe lowered down to 1260/1450 with 1.30volt.


----------



## ELEKTRIK_BLUE

hey guys if anyone has the reference power color 7870 Ghz Edition could you please do me a huge favor. i need a copy of the bios at stock clocks. im having some really odd issues as of late and have run out of options to test and it was recommended i try flashing the bios from the same card to see if that solves it.


----------



## season161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dockyfr*
> 
> I have two computers, one with a 7850 and one with a 7870.
> at equal frequency goes up to 16% depending on the games.
> At the location listed above, the 7870 is a 1000Mhz not 1050MHz , 5% !
> Nothing more than a 1450 oc to 1200 memory saves 11% on Batman.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *season161*
> 
> (although on that review hd 7850 got slightly higher clock and memory, 1050/1450 vs 1000/1200)


Try to re-read my previous post, i already said that hd 7850 on that review is running at higher clock/memory than stock hd 7870

Btw since you own both hd 7850 and hd 7870 could you share your gaming benchmark using same clock speeds and same computer (like what Farih intended to do) with the rest of us. That way we can know for sure whether its 16% like u said or maybe 8-13 % on average


----------



## trumpet-205

Have this baby for a week now,










Still at stock speed, will OC once I had the time to do so.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buska103*
> 
> Considering "upgrading" from a 570 to a 7850.... I got my 570 for a pretty low price so price casualties won't be high
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats the stock voltage on 7850s, and is a 50% overclock probable (1290mhz)? What approximate voltage would be needed for a 50% OC? What is a good 24/7 voltage?
> I've been eyeing this XFX 7850 for a few days... to be honest the short 7850 reference PCB sort of hurts my eyes... anyone got any XFX input?
> I've owned a total of 7 cards; one Sapphire, two HIS, two MSI, two EVGA. Is XFX serial based warranty? Lifetime, correct?


XFX only does lifetime warranty on its black edition card starting with HD7000 series. XFX is indeed serial based warranty, however reports are that XFX warranty is pain in the ass to deal with.


----------



## General Disarray

Got my score up to 7671 by disconnecting my second monitor and disabling all the enhancements in CCC, pretty happy with it at this point. Little disappointed that my highest overclock is 1245/1450 at 1.3v, how are people taking it higher than that?


----------



## rgr555

Going to build my computer next week.

What drivers should I use right away for the 7850? I've read there are problems with 12.4.
What do you guys recommend?


----------



## season161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General Disarray*
> 
> Got my score up to 7671 by disconnecting my second monitor and disabling all the enhancements in CCC, pretty happy with it at this point. Little disappointed that my highest overclock is 1245/1450 at 1.3v, how are people taking it higher than that?


Just pure luck i think, same brand doesnt mean same oc potential







Try to play around with power control setting, sometime lowering or increase your current setting can help to achieve higher oc.
This was my max overclock 1300/1550 @1.3v (no ccc tweak whatsoever







) but i dont know if this stable for gaming or not since im not feel comfortable with 1.3v for 24/7 ( i just stick to 1250/[email protected] 1.250v for daily use though)

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3321605;jsessionid=pook17371i0b16do1ce69lotf
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/gna5d/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rgr555*
> 
> Going to build my computer next week.
> What drivers should I use right away for the 7850? I've read there are problems with 12.4.
> What do you guys recommend?


I got no problem so far with 12.4 drivers, dunno if there is a problem for those with crossfire since i only using 1 card


----------



## AuraNova

Alright, I got all PMs answered and everything has been updated. I plan on doing that update once a week, I think.

I noticed a lot of people have been wondering why I haven't been on often. I've been very busy doing either errands, looking for another job, and other things around the house. My mom has been in and out of the hospital all of the past few weeks. She's doing fine now. Last hospital visit was sometime a week ago.

I know this does not pertain to the club much, but just an answered question as to where I have been.

As for my card, I am going to update the drivers tomorrow and see if that helps my spike situation at all.


----------



## jmgamer

I guess I will be joining the club. Just ordered a non-oc sapphire 7850, didn't have oc version available. I hope this is not gimped and I get a good overclock out of this.

What overclocks are 7850's getting on stock voltage?


----------



## di inferi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trumpet-205*
> 
> Have this baby for a week now,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still at stock speed, will OC once I had the time to do so.
> XFX only does lifetime warranty on its black edition card starting with HD7000 series. XFX is indeed serial based warranty, however reports are that XFX warranty is pain in the ass to deal with.


Lifetime warranty is on all their cards. Not just the black edition.


----------



## jmgamer

Xfx in U.S. is lifetime on black edition DD only, they changed it recently. Don't know about other countries.


----------



## KimiFerrari

Just installed got it and installed it today. Had a few crashes, not sure what that's all about, but here are some screenies.



It is an Asus 7850. For some reason I can't touch it in MSI or it will go bonkers and crash.


----------



## ELEKTRIK_BLUE

1300/1500 3dmark11 score. does anyone else get the tessellation settings error even at stock clocks?


----------



## di inferi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmgamer*
> 
> Xfx in U.S. is lifetime on black edition DD only, they changed it recently. Don't know about other countries.


I just checked 7700-7900 series cards non-Black Edition and the warranty is double lifetime.

The only thing I am aware of that they changed is the transfer of the warranty to a second hand buyer.

So, unless all the e-tailers (Amazon, NCIX, NewEgg; all of which I personally just checked) are guilty of falsely advertising a lifetime warranty they do have a lifetime warranty; the only edition not stated to have lifetime is the reference design cooler with blower fan.


----------



## jmgamer

Wrong, man you made me double check. For radeon 7000 series, only double dissipation and models ending in R get lifetime if registered in 30 days.

http://xfxforce.com/en-us/Help/Support/WarrantyInformation.aspx

How long does this limited warranty last?

*The limited hardware warranty for Graphics Cards lasts for a time period of two years.*

Which products are eligible for a limited lifetime hardware warranty?

The following Graphics Cards are eligible for an extension of the standard two-year limited hardware warranty:

1. XFX Radeon HD 7000 Series Dual Fan (Double Dissipation Edition) Graphics Cards with Ghost Technology; a floating cover design that maximizes airflow by creating exceptional venting throughout the card.

2. XFX Radeon HD 7000 Series Graphics Cards with 10-digit model numbers ending in "R" (example: "FX-797A-TDFR")

3. XFX Radeon HD 6000, HD 5000, and HD 4000 Series Graphics Cards

4. XFX GeForce GT 520, GT 430, 200, 9000, 8000, 7000, 6000 Series Graphics Cards purchased after April 17, 2007.

If you register any of the specified products noted above online at http://www.xfxforce.com/ within 30 days of purchase, your limited warranty will be EXTENDED for the duration of your life. Registration within 30 days of the date of purchase is a condition precedent to receiving the lifetime warranty.***


----------



## season161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ELEKTRIK_BLUE*
> 
> 1300/1500 3dmark11 score. does anyone else get the tessellation settings error even at stock clocks?


I notice alot of weirdo in your test ( 0 cpu clock speeds? 0 ram capacity? ) so maybe its a glitch in 3D mark11 older version (i see u were using v1.02 there) try to update to latest version and re run another test.


----------



## ELEKTRIK_BLUE

New 1300/1500 3d Mark11 score

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *season161*
> 
> I notice alot of weirdo in your test ( 0 cpu clock speeds? 0 ram capacity? ) so maybe its a glitch in 3D mark11 older version (i see u were using v1.02 there) try to update to latest version and re run another test.


that did the trick thanks man


----------



## di inferi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmgamer*
> 
> Wrong, man you made me double check. For radeon 7000 series, only double dissipation and models ending in R get lifetime if registered in 30 days.
> http://xfxforce.com/en-us/Help/Support/WarrantyInformation.aspx
> How long does this limited warranty last?
> *The limited hardware warranty for Graphics Cards lasts for a time period of two years.*
> Which products are eligible for a limited lifetime hardware warranty?
> The following Graphics Cards are eligible for an extension of the standard two-year limited hardware warranty:
> 1. XFX Radeon HD 7000 Series Dual Fan (Double Dissipation Edition) Graphics Cards with Ghost Technology; a floating cover design that maximizes airflow by creating exceptional venting throughout the card.
> 2. XFX Radeon HD 7000 Series Graphics Cards with 10-digit model numbers ending in "R" (example: "FX-797A-TDFR")
> 3. XFX Radeon HD 6000, HD 5000, and HD 4000 Series Graphics Cards
> 4. XFX GeForce GT 520, GT 430, 200, 9000, 8000, 7000, 6000 Series Graphics Cards purchased after April 17, 2007.
> If you register any of the specified products noted above online at http://www.xfxforce.com/ within 30 days of purchase, your limited warranty will be EXTENDED for the duration of your life. Registration within 30 days of the date of purchase is a condition precedent to receiving the lifetime warranty.***


Very well. So core design is out ontop of the reference.

This is still not "only black edition has lifetime warranty" like you all were suggesting. Double dissipation =/= Black Edition.


----------



## trumpet-205

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *di inferi*
> 
> Very well. So core design is out ontop of the reference.
> This is still not "only black edition has lifetime warranty" like you all were suggesting. Double dissipation =/= Black Edition.


I stand corrected then.

Warranty also no longer transfer.
Quote:


> May I transfer the limited hardware warranty?
> 
> The limited hardware warranty for selected Graphics Cards may only be transferred to one owner after the original owner.*** The following Graphics Cards are eligible:
> 
> 1. ALL XFX Radeon HD 6000, HD 5000, HD 4000 Series Graphics Cards
> 
> 2. XFX GeForce GT 520, GT 430, 200, 9000, 8000, 7000, 6000 Series Graphics Cards purchased after April 17, 2007


----------



## Velimere

Anyone know where I can pick up an MSI HD 7850 Power Edition Twin Frozr IV?


----------



## Swiftdeathz

Got my new mobo and cpu and my 3dmark11 score improved a bit. Can't currently overclock as I'm on the 12.3 drivers and was having issues with CFX not working at first.


----------



## DChat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KimiFerrari*
> 
> Just installed got it and installed it today. Had a few crashes, not sure what that's all about, but here are some screenies.
> 
> It is an Asus 7850. For some reason I can't touch it in MSI or it will go bonkers and crash.


Try using Asus's GPU-Tweak and not AB.
Also, I found that Power Control Setting in CCC breaks my OC's. Try and keep it at 0% and OC. When you found your max stable and aren't satisfied push PCS to 5% and try a higher clock. If 5% didn't work, try 10%... I personally wouldn't go pass 15-18ish % because my card responds poorly to it..3

Hope this helps a bit.


----------



## di inferi

Same thing here. My card will crash if I use the power control slider. I only increase it for running benchmarks.


----------



## KimiFerrari

Yea. I used both the Catalyst Overdrive utility and Asus GPU Tweak. As you can see in my SS it easily OCs to 1050/1450.

I have been having what I believe are driver problems. There are problem areas in Skyrim, which CTD and are repeatable. I have to tone the settings down, walk through the area and reload Ultra settings. But when its not CTD it is running smooth and cool.

I thought It may have been my CPU OC that was messing up, but I reverted to default clocks and it still persisted. Hopefully new drivers solve the problem, or I'll be doing a clean install to see if that remedies it.


----------



## di inferi

Someone posted awhile back that 12.5 beta drivers were up. You might look into that. Not sure what they implemented as I haven't seen the change log and I use 12.4 because that works well for me.


----------



## DChat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KimiFerrari*
> 
> Yea. I used both the Catalyst Overdrive utility and Asus GPU Tweak. As you can see in my SS it easily OCs to 1050/1450.
> I have been having what I believe are driver problems. There are problem areas in Skyrim, which CTD and are repeatable. I have to tone the settings down, walk through the area and reload Ultra settings. But when its not CTD it is running smooth and cool.
> I thought It may have been my CPU OC that was messing up, but I reverted to default clocks and it still persisted. Hopefully new drivers solve the problem, or I'll be doing a clean install to see if that remedies it.


Oh, you stated the problems were AB related in your previous post.. could indeed just be driver-to-game related.


----------



## KimiFerrari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DChat*
> 
> Oh, you stated the problems were AB related in your previous post.. could indeed just be driver-to-game related.


Yea. AB was another problem area. I didn't properly define all my problems. Was day one and trying to isolate it.

It even crashed once while Benchmarking Heaven. Oddly enough every day that passes that card seems to be more and more stable.


----------



## DChat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KimiFerrari*
> 
> Yea. AB was another problem area. I didn't properly define all my problems. Was day one and trying to isolate it.
> It even crashed once while Benchmarking Heaven. Oddly enough every day that passes that card seems to be more and more stable.


Yeah, have had Heaven crash a few times on me as well, but with the same settings in a game it's fine..

Tweaking.. it's probably the most fun you can have with hardware









Have you pushed the max out of the card yet? I'm quite curious how it compares to the other 7850's here.


----------



## TheLaggingMan

I'm having a tough time choosing between several HD7850s, namely, the Sapphire model, MSI Twin Frozr or MSI Power Edition. The Sapphire model is the cheapest, though not by much. Not so sure about how much better the MSI Power Edition can overclock though.

Which one would you guys recommend?


----------



## tango bango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLaggingMan*
> 
> I'm having a tough time choosing between several HD7850s, namely, the Sapphire model, MSI Twin Frozr or MSI Power Edition. The Sapphire model is the cheapest, though not by much. Not so sure about how much better the MSI Power Edition can overclock though.
> Which one would you guys recommend?


I picked up the msi 7870 as its warranty is 3 years, and Sapphire is 2 years. But my saphire 5850 I had and used for a couple of years and now gave to my son, is still rocking away.


----------



## tango bango

I had a bad crashing problem with my msi 7870. After days of asking questions and trying new things it seems to be either the driver (12.4) or (msi afterburner). I'm still testing, but I had remembered the crashes with both msi AB and trixx. Don't know why as all I used those utility's for was to setup a custom fan profile and no OC. So my GP runs around in the S under load,never above 65 . This is with CC auto fan control. Are these good?


----------



## Narokuu

i stil ahve MSi afterburner crashing my system when i open it, and im not using a beta driver, so i think thers a bug somewhere, i just used CCC to overclock for now, and i have the 7850


----------



## xutnubu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tango bango*
> 
> I had a bad crashing problem with my msi 7870. After days of asking questions and trying new things it seems to be either the driver (12.4) or (msi afterburner). I'm still testing, but I had remembered the crashes with both msi AB and trixx. Don't know why as all I used those utility's for was to setup a custom fan profile and no OC. *So my GP runs around in the S under load*,never above 65 . This is with CC auto fan control. Are these good?


I'm sorry but I don't understant what you said there.

As for my 7870, it runs at 65C under load in Battlefield 3. This is with auto-fan.


----------



## jmgamer

Which version of asus gpu tweak or msi afterburner are people using for their 7850?


----------



## DChat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmgamer*
> 
> Which version of asus gpu tweak or msi afterburner are people using for their 7850?


I don´t use AB...
GpuTweak 2.0.8.3


----------



## colforbin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmgamer*
> 
> Which version of asus gpu tweak or msi afterburner are people using for their 7850?


I am using Trixx as both AB and Tweak are crash prone with XFX 7850 BE.


----------



## di inferi

Well, the 670 has completely obliterated the 7970 as well. If that card comes in at 400-425 I may be jumping ship.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *di inferi*
> 
> Well, the 670 has completely obliterated the 7970 as well. If that card comes in at 400-425 I may be jumping ship.


It kind of dit stock vs stock.
Fact is nobody will run a 7970 stock and overclocked it even beats a gtx680 rather often. [OC vs OC]

The GTX670 is an amazing card though and will make AMD to drop price's


----------



## di inferi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> It kind of dit stock vs stock.
> Fact is nobody will run a 7970 stock and overclocked it even beats a gtx680 rather often. [OC vs OC]
> The GTX670 is an amazing card though and will make AMD to drop price's


If 7870 prices approach 275-300 I would go crossfire. If not 670 FTW.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Haven't played a game yet! Behold my 2 beauties


----------



## ElDictator

My HIS 7850 ($220 after MIR) arrives Tuesday. If there's no 7850 price drop Monday, I'll receive it and review it briefly (temps when OCed mainly - that's the question mark) in my case, etc. (i.e., real world testing). Can't seem to find much of anything on it, which was a huge pain when deciding whether or not it was worth $40 more for a sapphire non-OC. If there is a noteworthy 7850 price drop (or rebates added), I'm going to refuse shipment and order a different one.


----------



## Farih

Here's a picture of Scythe Setsugen 2's that can cool a 7850 and 7870. [Wouldnt use it on a 7950/7970]



Sadly the only coolers in could find that fit in CF.
If your staying with a single card there are much better aftermarket coolers to get.


----------



## Swiftdeathz

Finally got my new IB setup somewhat stable. Hope to make sure it's rock solid by 5-15-12 as I plan to play the heck out of Diablo3 (I know it's a bit overkill for this game).





CPU @ 4.5GHZ
RAM @ 1600MHz 9-9-9-24 2T
GPU's @ 1150/1350MHz on 12.3 WHQL drivers with 12.3 CAP1

For reference same OC on gpu's with 12.3 on my Phenom II X4 945 @ 3750mhz was
P9510 on 3dmark11
1971 on Heaven @ 1680 x 1050 extreme tess 16x AF 8x AA


----------



## navit

How are your temps on that CPU of yours at that oc?


----------



## Swiftdeathz

Well right now I'm folding a 7021 SMP unit and I'm at 65C with max of 67C @ 20C ambient. I've seen as high as 72C depending on ambient temp.


----------



## navit

Are you happy with it? I am in the process of getting all my parts for my ivy build .


----------



## Jiko980

I can't wait to set my Sapphire 7850 up. Unfortunately I am waiting on Microcenter to ship my motherboard and cpu :\ so I have a pretty sweet card sitting on my table...


----------



## navit

Oh I do hate the waiting


----------



## Swiftdeathz

Thus far yes. Though my AMD cpu was a bit underwhelming and didn't overclock to 4ghz. I was going to wait it out for Piledriver but I got a nice deal and didn't want to chance the new FX chips not being up to par plus no idea when they are coming out. (I picked up an Asrock z77 extreme4 + i5 3570k for $289.78) I also thought my motherboard was holding back my GPU performance but it wasn't the case, it had a 16x and 4x PCIE-2.0 slots but the gpu performance is around the same, probably have better min and a bit better top end. This new board has the 2 PCIE 3.0 slots running 8x.

I had a bit of issues at first, it seemed running anything directX rated would BSOD me even with everything @ stock. I think it was the fact that I didn't do a fresh install of Windows with a freshly formatted disk, I simply reinstalled windows on the same partition.


----------



## neoroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General Disarray*
> 
> Got my score up to 7671 by disconnecting my second monitor and disabling all the enhancements in CCC, pretty happy with it at this point. Little disappointed that my highest overclock is 1245/1450 at 1.3v, how are people taking it higher than that?


I use 1260/1450mhz at 1.30volt for daily gaming and no problem with that







my max OC just for benchmarks is 1300/1450 at 1.30volt.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DChat*
> 
> Try using Asus's GPU-Tweak and not AB.
> Also, I found that Power Control Setting in CCC breaks my OC's. Try and keep it at 0% and OC. When you found your max stable and aren't satisfied push PCS to 5% and try a higher clock. If 5% didn't work, try 10%... I personally wouldn't go pass 15-18ish % because my card responds poorly to it..3
> Hope this helps a bit.


Yup I guess DChat is right about power control setting, I found my daily max OC at 1260/1450mhz 1.30volt is abit better score in GPU vantage with Power control set to *15%* than 20% (max).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swiftdeathz*
> 
> Finally got my new IB setup somewhat stable. Hope to make sure it's rock solid by 5-15-12 as I plan to play the heck out of Diablo3 (I know it's a bit overkill for this game).
> 
> 
> CPU @ 4.5GHZ
> RAM @ 1600MHz 9-9-9-24 2T
> GPU's @ 1150/1350MHz on 12.3 WHQL drivers with 12.3 CAP1
> For reference same OC on gpu's with 12.3 on my Phenom II X4 945 @ 3750mhz was
> P9510 on 3dmark11
> 1971 on Heaven @ 1680 x 1050 extreme tess 16x AF 8x AA


Nice score Swiftdeathz







could you test with single card at max OC? 1300mhz perhaps?? I wanna see improvement with Ivy bridge processor


----------



## Swiftdeathz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neoroy*
> 
> Nice score Swiftdeathz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> could you test with single card at max OC? 1300mhz perhaps?? I wanna see improvement with Ivy bridge processor


My cards never could reach those speeds and I'm not one to overvolt the GPU ever. I did a bench of 3dmark11 with the i5 3570k @ stock with a single 7870 OC at stock with 12.4 drivers and I scored around P6800. I would imagine it would be around p7500 or p8000 with the CPU @ 4.4ghz and the GPU @ 1200/1300

I also ended up having to throttle the CPU OC back a bit to 4.4ghz as I had random freezes @ 4.5ghz and the temps were getting up there for folding since I have to add a bunch of voltage. I did manage to up the memory a bit to 1800mhz and so far I am @ P12073 3DMarks


----------



## marik123

Does anyone know how can I get pass 1050mhz core and 1450mhz memory on the 7850 series? I bought 4 xbox 360 ram heatsink to put on the VRM and planning to push the core to 1200mhz+


----------



## neoroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swiftdeathz*
> 
> My cards never could reach those speeds and I'm not one to overvolt the GPU ever. I did a bench of 3dmark11 with the i5 3570k @ stock with a single 7870 OC at stock with 12.4 drivers and I scored around P6800. I would imagine it would be around p7500 or p8000 with the CPU @ 4.4ghz and the GPU @ 1200/1300
> I also ended up having to throttle the CPU OC back a bit to 4.4ghz as I had random freezes @ 4.5ghz and the temps were getting up there for folding since I have to add a bunch of voltage. I did manage to up the memory a bit to 1800mhz and so far I am @ P12073 3DMarks


Thx Swiftdeathz







but I wanna know your GPU score at stock GPU clock with 3570K







just performance mode in 3DMark 2011


----------



## Swiftdeathz

6743 graphics score on the performance score with stock i5 3570k and stock 7870 OC on 12.4 drivers


----------



## neoroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swiftdeathz*
> 
> 6743 graphics score on the performance score with stock i5 3570k and stock 7870 OC on 12.4 drivers


Thx Swiftdeathz







add +rep for you


----------



## Cyclonic

Can you unlock a 7850 to a 7870?


----------



## Swiftdeathz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclonic*
> 
> Can you unlock a 7850 to a 7870?


No.


----------



## EliteReplay

what about the microstuttering in this 7850 CF or 7870 CF at least on BF3? do you guy notice improvement over the HD6000 series?


----------



## xutnubu

I have a question. I could create a new thread, but what that hell, I think it'll be faster here.

*To Sapphire 7870 owners:*

I was seeing a thread today and a question came to my mind.

Did your card come with tape sealing the anti-static bag? Mine didn't. And I'm wondering if I got an used card instead of a new one... (???)

The box was sealed, though.


----------



## neoroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swiftdeathz*
> 
> 6743 graphics score on the performance score with stock i5 3570k and stock 7870 OC on 12.4 drivers


My stock 7870 (1050/1200) + 4ghz 2500k only got 6492 graphic score at 3DMark2011 with 12.3 driver







abit lower than yours.


----------



## ELEKTRIK_BLUE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xutnubu*
> 
> I have a question. I could create a new thread, but what that hell, I think it'll be faster here.
> *To Sapphire 7870 owners:*
> I was seeing a thread today and a question came to my mind.
> Did your card come with tape sealing the anti-static bag? Mine didn't. And I'm wondering if I got an used card instead of a new one... (???)
> The box was sealed, though.


when i got my powercolor 7870 the sticker they use to seal the bag wasn't stuck on correctly and the bag was open. usually if its a used card it will state factory recertified or refurbished someplace in the description. i wouldn't worry about it to much. i would only worry about it if you are having issues with the card. i have gotten motherboards and various other parts that weren't in sealed antistatic bags and they have worked just fine and come from the factory like that.


----------



## season161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xutnubu*
> 
> I have a question. I could create a new thread, but what that hell, I think it'll be faster here.
> *To Sapphire 7870 owners:*
> I was seeing a thread today and a question came to my mind.
> Did your card come with tape sealing the anti-static bag? Mine didn't. And I'm wondering if I got an used card instead of a new one... (???)
> The box was sealed, though.


Same here, only the box is sealed and static box wasnt sealed. I agree with what ELEKTRIK bLUE said , you shouldnt worry too much as long as the card is working in perfect condition.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Okay, so I wanted to test out my cards with 3dmark 2011 and got a score around 6500 don't remember correctly. I found that very strange because I got two 7870









So went into the catalyst center and saw that crossfire wasn't enabled. I clicked it and now when I start 3dmark my pc gives me a blue screen and restarts









Whats going on?


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> what about the microstuttering in this 7850 CF or 7870 CF at least on BF3? do you guy notice improvement over the HD6000 series?


ANY ONE?


----------



## neoroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Okay, so I wanted to test out my cards with 3dmark 2011 and got a score around 6500 don't remember correctly. I found that very strange because I got two 7870
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So went into the catalyst center and saw that crossfire wasn't enabled. I clicked it and now when I start 3dmark my pc gives me a blue screen and restarts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats going on?


Have you already install 12.3 CP or 12.4 CP? *Swiftdeathz* also has problem with his CF 7870 but only when open GPU-Z, it freezes he said but works normal when benchmarking or gaming. Perhaps you may ask *Navit*, he also has 7870's in CF


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Thanks, I'll look tonight, don't know what version I have.

Well I installed Swtor and MW3 and Swtor worked but MW3 freezed and gave me blue screen also. Then I went back into catalyst and changed something in the 3d profile?? (don't remember the exact name) and MW3 worked but 3D Mark failed.

Still think it's kinda strange.


----------



## Farih

People with CF.

If GPU-Z make's your PC freeze up then update GPU-Z to its latest version to get rid of that problem.
You can get the latest version HERE


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Okay I installed 12.4 and still get blue screen when opening MW3. What can I do? Could it be the motherboard? Should I switch the cards from slots?


----------



## neoroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Okay I installed 12.4 and still get blue screen when opening MW3. What can I do? Could it be the motherboard? Should I switch the cards from slots?


First try single card and if its normal then try again with other card, if second card is normal also..... then your cards is good to go for CF but the problem is in software/windows/driver.
Btw did you synchronize both cards in AB??


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neoroy*
> 
> First try single card and if its normal then try again with other card, if second card is normal also..... then your cards is good to go for CF but the problem is in software/windows/driver.
> Btw did you synchronize both cards in AB??


First card is working fine, I'll have to switch them tomorrow after work. I'm a real noob with this crossfire thing. What is AB?


----------



## Swiftdeathz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> First card is working fine, I'll have to switch them tomorrow after work. I'm a real noob with this crossfire thing. What is AB?


If you are coming from a previous system, be sure to format and install your Windows fresh. That seemed to cure the problems for me. I also installed and am using 12.3 drivers with the 12.3 CAP.

AB = AfterBurner, it's a program made my MSI which is to monitor and overclock your cards. I personally stopped using it and am now using Trixx made by Sapphire.

https://www.sapphireselectclub.com/ssc/TriXX/TriXX.aspx

Be sure to get the latest version v4.30 and in settings be sure to check the option to Synchronize cards in Multi-GPU and if you plan to overclock or just want to disable ULPS (which I have disabled) then also check Disable ULPS.


----------



## neoroy

@Swiftdeathz, are they (your cards) have problem with Afterburner? Even latest final edition 2.2.0? Ok then Trixx software will do perfectly since its for Sapphire Cards, right?









@-Sparkles-, before formatting your OS maybe you should try Atiman uninstaller, if still exist that problem then you have to re-install your OS again just like Swiftdeathz said before.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neoroy*
> 
> @Swiftdeathz, are they (your cards) have problem with Afterburner? Even latest final edition 2.2.0? Ok then Trixx software will do perfectly since its for Sapphire Cards, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @-Sparkles-, before formatting your OS maybe you should try Atiman uninstaller, if still exist that problem then you have to re-install your OS again just like Swiftdeathz said before.


Okay, I'll try out the second card tonight and if it's all good, I'll try atiman and afterward clean install. What's the best course of action:

*Install Windows 7
*Install catalyst center 12.3 (or 12.4, which one is best?)
*Install other drivers

This should hopefully do it


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Okay, I'll try out the second card tonight and if it's all good, I'll try atiman and afterward clean install. What's the best course of action:
> *Install Windows 7
> *Install catalyst center 12.3 (or 12.4, which one is best?)
> *Install other drivers
> This should hopefully do it


Just use AtiMan uninstaller.
No need for a fresh windows install.

I change cards very often and never ever re-install windows.
This windows has run a 6950, 7850 CF, 7970, GTX560ti SLI.
Never had a problem, its just how you un-install your drivers.


----------



## tango bango

An update on my 7870 crashing my PC. After trying every thing I could think of and suggestions from members, with no luck. I RMA my MSI 7870 back to newegg. I only had it for 18 days. Newegg should get it today and hopefully I have a new one next week.

But I got to thinking about something that maybe someone could confirm. I have a ASUS sabertooth x58 MB. The 7870 is a 3.0 gpu. My understanding is the gpu is back-wards compatible, and updating the BIOS does nothing for 3.0 gpu support.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tango bango*
> 
> An update on my 7870 crashing my PC. After trying every thing I could think of and suggestions from members, with no luck. I RMA my MSI 7870 back to newegg. I only had it for 18 days. Newegg should get it today and hopefully I have a new one next week.
> But I got to thinking about something that maybe someone could confirm. I have a ASUS sabertooth x58 MB. The 7870 is a 3.0 gpu. My understanding is the gpu is back-wards compatible, and updating the BIOS does nothing for 3.0 gpu support.


Yes, a PCI-E 3.0 card should work fine in a PCI-E 2.0 slot to.
[Mine runs on a Sabertooth P67]


----------



## Swiftdeathz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neoroy*
> 
> @Swiftdeathz, are they (your cards) have problem with Afterburner? Even latest final edition 2.2.0? Ok then Trixx software will do perfectly since its for Sapphire Cards, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @-Sparkles-, before formatting your OS maybe you should try Atiman uninstaller, if still exist that problem then you have to re-install your OS again just like Swiftdeathz said before.


I don't have problems with afterburner but Trixx works fine and I don't really need the monitoring features that AB has so I just have been using Trixx. Also it has the quick and painless way to remove ULPS without me having to muck in the registry or use some other method.

As for the method of formating the OS vs using something like Atiman uninstaller or DriverSweeper which is what I used didn't work for me. Perhaps it was the fact that I went from a system with an AMD based motherboard to an Intel based motherboard. I did do a fresh install but it was on the same partition which I think the install should have fixed it, but doing the format on a fresh empty disk might have done the trick.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swiftdeathz*
> 
> I don't have problems with afterburner but Trixx works fine and I don't really need the monitoring features that AB has so I just have been using Trixx. Also it has the quick and painless way to remove ULPS without me having to muck in the registry or use some other method.
> As for the method of formating the OS vs using something like Atiman uninstaller or DriverSweeper which is what I used didn't work for me. Perhaps it was the fact that I went from a system with an AMD based motherboard to an Intel based motherboard. I did do a fresh install but it was on the same partition which I think the install should have fixed it, but doing the format on a fresh empty disk might have done the trick.


I might mention that I had a complete new system and have a fresh install of windows 7 on my brand new Samsung ssd. But I'll try the switch the cards first try the atiman or drivesweeper. If that doesn't work I'll reinstall the os.

I so hope I won't have to rma my card


----------



## Swiftdeathz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> I might mention that I had a complete new system and have a fresh install of windows 7 on my brand new Samsung ssd. But I'll try the switch the cards first try the atiman or drivesweeper. If that doesn't work I'll reinstall the os.
> I so hope I won't have to rma my card


You have tried running everything in your system @ stock speeds right? Like run the i5 3570k @ stock 3.4ghz (mine runs @ 3.6ghz i think cuz of turbo) and run your RAM @ stock speed and timings/voltage and run your 7870's @ stock speeds etc. I'm still on the 12.3's with 12.3 cap.

If you already have a fresh Windows install, I see no reason to reinstall unless something got corrupted.

The method I use is:

install latest bios if you haven't yet
install windows
install latest motherboard drivers (I usually install the chpset drivers or INF driver package, then rapid storage which is your AHCI driver, then NIC, then sound, then USB if you need it or other SATA drivers, then I install the graphics card driver)
install latest Windows updates starting with SP1 if you don't have it, then all the windows updates.


----------



## EliteReplay

Nvidia 670 is out, do you think guys amd will drop hd7850, 7870 prices down?


----------



## di inferi

Maybe in a month or two. AMD is playing the availability card. Get a 670. I am considering selling my 7870 and purchasing a 670. Have to see what I can get for the 7870; hopefully 300 on ebay.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> ANY ONE?


hellos can some one answer this question please?
Do you guy have any microstuttering in this 7000series?

7850CF or 7870CF?


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Hey guys!

Switched the gpu's and changed the crossfireX bridge, no blue screen so far!

I ran 3D Mark 2011 but it says my score is low compared to similar systems => P9907 (nothing overclocked)

3DMark Score
P9907
Graphics Score
12802
Physics Score
6074
Combined Score
5666
GraphicsTest1
53.58 FPS
GraphicsTest2
61.13 FPS
GraphicsTest3
79.38 FPS
GraphicsTest4
41.25 FPS
PhysicsTest
19.28 FPS
CombinedTest
26.36 FPS

Thanks for all the help!!


----------



## colforbin

The new ASUS GPU Tweak is out, and it finally works with XFX 7850 Black Edition. Quick question.....why don't I see a bar for voltage? I can only adjust GPU, memory clock, and fan speed. Is my BE card locked???


----------



## rgr555

I have the Sapphire OC 7850. Can I just use CCC to overclock it? or are there better ways?


----------



## DEW21689

Can anyone tell me if this is a reference design card or not? It looks like it is, but I can't find an AMD logo on it anywhere and I want to be sure.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131464
EK is going to be releasing full cover waterblocks for the 7870/50 reference design cards in a short while.


----------



## Jschatt

I just recently got an XFX 7850. I wiped all of my current drivers off of my PC, installed the 12.4 Beta DISPLAY driver (but none of the other ones, so I don't have CCC), and downloaded Asus Gpu Tweak. I set GPU Tweak to advanced mode, went to settings->tuning, and only had the option to use Overclocking Range Enhancement. Therefore, I cannot change the voltage of my card. The main Tuning screen doesn't even have a voltage slider.

Also, I noticed that, when idle, my GPU Voltage runs at 825, but when under load, it jumps to 1213. I don't know if this means anything.

Any idea why I cannot change the voltage?


----------



## colforbin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jschatt*
> 
> I just recently got an XFX 7850. I wiped all of my current drivers off of my PC, installed the 12.4 Beta DISPLAY driver (but none of the other ones, so I don't have CCC), and downloaded Asus Gpu Tweak. I set GPU Tweak to advanced mode, went to settings->tuning, and only had the option to use Overclocking Range Enhancement. Therefore, I cannot change the voltage of my card. The main Tuning screen doesn't even have a voltage slider.
> Also, I noticed that, when idle, my GPU Voltage runs at 825, but when under load, it jumps to 1213. I don't know if this means anything.
> Any idea why I cannot change the voltage?


Have the same issue with my XFX 7850 BE......someone help us out!


----------



## tango bango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Yes, a PCI-E 3.0 card should work fine in a PCI-E 2.0 slot to.
> [Mine runs on a Sabertooth P67]


thanks


----------



## flopper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jschatt*
> 
> I just recently got an XFX 7850. I wiped all of my current drivers off of my PC, installed the 12.4 Beta DISPLAY driver (but none of the other ones, so I don't have CCC), and downloaded Asus Gpu Tweak. I set GPU Tweak to advanced mode, went to settings->tuning, and only had the option to use Overclocking Range Enhancement. Therefore, I cannot change the voltage of my card. The main Tuning screen doesn't even have a voltage slider.
> Also, I noticed that, when idle, my GPU Voltage runs at 825, but when under load, it jumps to 1213. I don't know if this means anything.
> Any idea why I cannot change the voltage?


some cards dont have the same voltage capacitors.


----------



## Jschatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *colforbin*
> 
> Have the same issue with my XFX 7850 BE......someone help us out!


Alright, well after looking at some things, it seems like the card has some sort of auto voltage feature. If you have asus gpu tweak, look at the voltage graph on the left hand side; it should say it's running at 825 volts when idle. However, if you start running Heaven 3.0, you'll notice it will bump the voltage up to 1213. I'm still able to overclock pretty well (1150/5800).


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jschatt*
> 
> Alright, well after looking at some things, it seems like the card has some sort of auto voltage feature. If you have asus gpu tweak, look at the voltage graph on the left hand side; it should say it's running at 825 volts when idle. However, if you start running Heaven 3.0, you'll notice it will bump the voltage up to 1213. I'm still able to overclock pretty well (1150/5800).


All cards do that, some just at different voltage's

Idle = 0.825V
2D = 1.000V
3D = 1.215V

My other cards does

Idle = 0.825V
2D = 1.000V
3D = 1.075V

Max voltage i can set with aftermarket software = 1.225V


----------



## Jschatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> All cards do that, some just at different voltage's
> Idle = 0.825V
> 2D = 1.000V
> 3D = 1.215V
> My other cards does
> Idle = 0.825V
> 2D = 1.000V
> 3D = 1.075V
> Max voltage i can set with aftermarket software = 1.225V


Interesting. Well, I was just trying to inform colforbin that, though we may not be able to adjust the voltage, we can still get some pretty solid clocks.


----------



## Jschatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> All cards do that, some just at different voltage's
> Idle = 0.825V
> 2D = 1.000V
> 3D = 1.215V
> My other cards does
> Idle = 0.825V
> 2D = 1.000V
> 3D = 1.075V
> Max voltage i can set with aftermarket software = 1.225V


Also, what aftermarket software do you use?


----------



## Farih

Asus GPU Tweak or MSI AB


----------



## colforbin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jschatt*
> 
> Interesting. Well, I was just trying to inform colforbin that, though we may not be able to adjust the voltage, we can still get some pretty solid clocks.


Thanks man


----------



## Mattb2e

Anyone had any problems with the 12.4 catalyst drivers? I have had three random lockups, two of them made me lose signal to my monitors, one left red and white vertical lines on my main display, and just today I had a driver recover message, saying that the display driver failed and recovered successfully.

Every single time this has happened, it has been at idle, and after a decent period of time (4 or more hours). I have no problems at 2d clocks when using my pc, or 3d clocks when gaming.

Edit:

I just noticed a new symptom as well, I have an apprarent mouse cursor corruption. Instead of a standard pointer I get 4 little black vertical rectangles, if I move to my secondary monitor it goes away, and then back to my primary it comes back. Very strange indeed.

Im thinking that all of these symptoms I have been experiences could be related to driver bugs, but im not sure.


----------



## rgr555

Built new comp and loaded directly into 12.4

Never had any problems with any game: Sc2, BF3, ME3, Dirt 3, Arkham City, Skyrim, Tribes Ascend


----------



## season161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattb2e*
> 
> Anyone had any problems with the 12.4 catalyst drivers? I have had three random lockups, two of them made me lose signal to my monitors, one left red and white vertical lines on my main display, and just today I had a driver recover message, saying that the display driver failed and recovered successfully.
> Every single time this has happened, it has been at idle, and after a decent period of time (4 or more hours). I have no problems at 2d clocks when using my pc, or 3d clocks when gaming.
> Edit:
> I just noticed a new symptom as well, I have an apprarent mouse cursor corruption. Instead of a standard pointer I get 4 little black vertical rectangles, if I move to my secondary monitor it goes away, and then back to my primary it comes back. Very strange indeed.
> Im thinking that all of these symptoms I have been experiences could be related to driver bugs, but im not sure.


Could be a driver problem, i believe some hd 7900 users also had this same " wake up from idle" issue when using more than 1 monitors on catalyst 12.4 . Have you try to only using 1 monitor? ( just to test if it is indeed driver problem)


----------



## Mattb2e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *season161*
> 
> Could be a driver problem, i believe some hd 7900 users also had this same " wake up from idle" issue when using more than 1 monitors on catalyst 12.4 . Have you try to only using 1 monitor? ( just to test if it is indeed driver problem)


I havent tried one monitor, and honestly it happens so randomly, I don't believe that I would be able to isolate it that easily. I left my computer on all day today, and only had the one issue. Its been idle several times since I had the driver recover message, yet no problems.

If there were more of a discernible pattern, it would be easier to identify whats causing it. If it does happen again, ill unplug my second monitor and see if I have any issues. Unfortunately, I would have to have it disconnected for days, and that's not something im really looking forward to lol. Ive grown accustomed to having two displays.

So far the frequency at which this problem occurs is random. Ive had it happen days apart. and have not yet seen it happen twice in a day. Im hoping its just a driver issue and not a hardware issue.


----------



## DeadLink

Soon to see the 7870 reference water blocks. Looking good guys keep it up!


----------



## Farih

Seems so useless a waterblock for the 78xx series.
They run silent and cool with any aftermarket cooler, they cant be overvolted like crazy.
The only thing a WC block will do is make the card run completely silent instead of near silent.

Maybe on a 7870 permanently @ 1.3V it can help a bit but a WC block will be a waste on a 7850 for sure.


----------



## DeadLink

You are correct and for me that is the whole point. I dont wear a headset and already have 2 water cooled systems. Having a plain video card makes everything look off. And a waste of WC components.

+ rep and still making valid points but to each there own lol always enjoy seeing you reply.


----------



## Mattb2e

Ok, so relating to my previous issue with lockups on my system, today I experienced it again. My system was idle for a few hours and when I came back to use it, I had two blank screens with no display. The weird thing is that I left both monitors on, and then both cycle to a low power mode when the display is inactive for a certain amount of time. When I wiggled my mouse, both monitors powered on, yet neither displayed an image, and my PC became unresponsive at that point.

My hypothesis is that there is an issue with coming out of an idle state with this GPU. For whatever reason, when it tries to wake up, it will make the system hang, maybe due to an instability with the lower power state or something.

Im going to revert to the 12.3 drivers to see if that fixes it. I also had my monitors set to power down after 20 minutes in the windows power settings. To rule that out as a possible cause, I have set that setting to 'never'. I will instead just turn off my monitors (I often do anyways).


----------



## ELEKTRIK_BLUE

anyone else here folding for cc with there 7870?


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattb2e*
> 
> Ok, so relating to my previous issue with lockups on my system, today I experienced it again. My system was idle for a few hours and when I came back to use it, I had two blank screens with no display. The weird thing is that I left both monitors on, and then both cycle to a low power mode when the display is inactive for a certain amount of time. When I wiggled my mouse, both monitors powered on, yet neither displayed an image, and my PC became unresponsive at that point.
> My hypothesis is that there is an issue with coming out of an idle state with this GPU. For whatever reason, when it tries to wake up, it will make the system hang, maybe due to an instability with the lower power state or something.
> Im going to revert to the 12.3 drivers to see if that fixes it. I also had my monitors set to power down after 20 minutes in the windows power settings. To rule that out as a possible cause, I have set that setting to 'never'. I will instead just turn off my monitors (I often do anyways).


Disable hibernating/sleep in windows.

[Controll panel > Power options]


----------



## marik123

I finally had a chance to try and overclock my 7850 beyond 1050mhz core with Asus GPU tweak. But it seems like as soon as I pass 1.150v, my fps begin to slow down (confirmed with in game and benchmarks). Is that some kind of over voltage protection built on to this card? With 1.150v I can only squeeze out another 50mhz out and made it to 1100mhz, that's all I can do with my card.


----------



## Mattb2e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Disable hibernating/sleep in windows.
> [Controll panel > Power options]


Hibernate/Sleep has been disabled ever since windows was first setup. I have it this way on every PC I use/own. I despise Hibernate/Sleep and have not used it since I first learned of it years and years ago.

Yesterday I also disabled C1E, C3, and C6 in Uefi.

Now I will have to wait to see if the problem is gone or not.


----------



## tango bango

So i got my new RMA replacment MSI 7870 back yesterday, after the first one crashing my PC, and thinking it was a bad gpu. Ran BF3 fine for 3 games, and a couple of other games. Was playing another game today when the same thing happened. I called MSY tech support, and they said it could be 2 things. Either the card is not compatible with my ASUS sabertooth x58 MB or the factory OC is not stable. So they say down clock the gpu and try that, and also contact ASUS.

So has anyone else had to down clock this card yet, and does anyone run this card on a ASUS sabertooth x8 MB.


----------



## BobTheChainsaw

Is there any chance of a price drop in the near future? The ASUS 7870 was $335 on Newegg for a bit, but the price went back up!







Also, how quiet is the reference (powercolor) cooler? I may be building in a case with basically no noise dampening whatsoever.


----------



## tango bango

Well update here. It seems and still working on a confirm for this situation, but my motherboard may not support the 3.0 7870.


----------



## ELEKTRIK_BLUE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BobTheChainsaw*
> 
> Is there any chance of a price drop in the near future? The ASUS 7870 was $335 on Newegg for a bit, but the price went back up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, how quiet is the reference (powercolor) cooler? I may be building in a case with basically no noise dampening whatsoever.


mine sounds like a jet plane past 60% fan speed. 40% - 55% is tolerable 40% and bellow is silent i cant hear it over my yate loon 1600rpm rad fans. my card only even goes to a max of 55% and stays between 68-72c at full load.


----------



## DeadLink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tango bango*
> 
> Well update here. It seems and still working on a confirm for this situation, but my motherboard may not support the 3.0 7870.


Supper crappy. Hope you get a better answer soon.


----------



## AuraNova

So, how's everyone's overclocks holding up? Are there any updates I need to make?

Also, It's official. I'm back on OCN on a more regular basis. No more of this once a week visiting stuff.

One last note about the clock spikes. I unfortunately had to set them to the lowest clocks for regular usage on Catalyst, but if I want to game, I set one of the user presets to their regular clocks and use that. When done gaming for that day, I just go back to Catalyst and lower the clocks. It's a bit annoying, but it's so far the best solution.


----------



## Farih

7850 CF with Setsugen 2 coolers under some UV light


----------



## CasualObserver

Getting random black screen freeze every once in a while in games(REBOOT REQUIRED). Never in BF3 so far. Once in WoW, and twice in dibalo 3. It really doesn't happen to often, but I would rather it not happen at all. Is this just AMD being bad with Blizzard games?

Pass multiple loops in Heaven and benchmarks in a row.

Just a driver issue you think? I tried 12.4 and it happned in D3 twice. 12.3 it has not happened yet until today in WoW.

I just built this computer a week ago.

Also when i try to up the voltage I get either a blue screen with no error codes, just all blue, or vertical red(or black) and white lines on my screen.

What gives?

Asus 7850 @ 1100/1.155v


----------



## tango bango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CasualObserver*
> 
> Getting random black screen freeze every once in a while in games(REBOOT REQUIRED). Never in BF3 so far. Once in WoW, and twice in dibalo 3. It really doesn't happen to often, but I would rather it not happen at all. Is this just AMD being bad with Blizzard games?
> Pass multiple loops in Heaven and benchmarks in a row.
> Just a driver issue you think? I tried 12.4 and it happned in D3 twice. 12.3 it has not happened yet until today in WoW.
> I just built this computer a week ago.
> Also when i try to up the voltage I get either a blue screen with no error codes, just all blue, or vertical red(or black) and white lines on my screen.
> What gives?
> Asus 7850 @ 1100/1.155v


i have had this same issue (black screen). been trying for close to a month now to figure it out. tried 12.3,12.4 drivers. thought i had it licked until today with a bios update. the only change i made that might have caused it was installing msi afterburrner for a fan profile. im beging to think these cards are very tempermental.


----------



## CasualObserver

Going to try out the 12.5 beta drivers and will report back in the next few days to see if anything happens.

Supposedly they are great for the 78xx series.


----------



## tango bango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CasualObserver*
> 
> Going to try out the 12.5 beta drivers and will report back in the next few days to see if anything happens.
> Supposedly they are great for the 78xx series.


good deal. i updated diretx and see if that helps.


----------



## kpo6969

Does anyone know the signature url for the club?
Thanks


----------



## reisya

I would be a pleasure to join this club

















By reisya at 2012-04-10


----------



## felixthemaster

so the asus 7850 is a little bit preclocked? nice


----------



## AuraNova

Farih, I like that lighting.

I was doing some gaming with the card yesterday. What's good is the temps are not high, although I am not actually pushing the card to its limits.

Anyway, does anyone have driver updating problems? It says I am still using Catalyst 12.3, yet I have upgraded to 12.4 three times now. I'm gonna wait for 12.5.

Club News:
We're still accepting "applications" for your card. Also, inform me of any updates so I can post them immediately. I want to keep this up-to-date. Thank you.


----------



## kpo6969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpo6969*
> 
> Does anyone know the signature url for the club?
> Thanks


deleted


----------



## Seanay00

Well i purchased a Gigabyte 7850 OC the other day to replace my 6870 and was massively surprised with the size difference. Once i benched the 7850 i was blown away with the performance from such a small GPU. I have the card overclocked to 1050/1300mhz and it is absolutely flawless.


----------



## anubis44

For general info, I just bought an Asus DirectCUII (not the "TOP" card, the regular custom Direct CU card), and am running it at 1200MHz core/1500MHz memory/1.21v. I paid $269 Canadian at a local store (hassle free returns - no shipping charges).

All I used is the AMD Graphics Overdrive under 'Performance' in Catalyst 12.5Beta.

I love this card! It's quiet as a tomb, even at full load. By the time I need more performance, I'm sure crossfire will be working perfectly with a second 7850.

I had considered the Gigabyte custom 7850, but I read a number of posts on NewEgg of users complaining about fan noise/vibration noise. I highly recommend the Asus DirectCUII version!


----------



## ShodanMarcus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis44*
> 
> For general info, I just bought an Asus DirectCUII (not the "TOP" card, the regular custom Direct CU card), and am running it at 1200MHz core/1500MHz memory/1.21v. I paid $269 Canadian at a local store (hassle free returns - no shipping charges).
> All I used is the AMD Graphics Overdrive under 'Performance' in Catalyst 12.5Beta.
> I love this card! It's quiet as a tomb, even at full load. By the time I need more performance, I'm sure crossfire will be working perfectly with a second 7850.
> I had considered the Gigabyte custom 7850, but I read a number of posts on NewEgg of users complaining about fan noise/vibration noise. I highly recommend the Asus DirectCUII version!


1500 seems to be the sweet spot for the memory on the 7850s


----------



## CasualObserver

So every time I try to up my volts more on my 7850 I get a black screen/vertical line screen/blue screen. This happens at 1.17-1.18ish volts. I can run fine at stock of 1.138 @1050/1250.

Bad PSU? Bad GPU? Should I be plugging my PC directly into the wall or sharing an extension cord with a cheap set of speakers ok?


----------



## ShodanMarcus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CasualObserver*
> 
> So every time I try to up my volts more on my 7850 I get a black screen/vertical line screen/blue screen. This happens at 1.17-1.18ish volts. I can run fine at stock of 1.138 @1050/1250.
> Bad PSU? Bad GPU? Should I be plugging my PC directly into the wall or sharing an extension cord with a cheap set of speakers ok?


Does it do that when you game or just when you overclock?


----------



## CasualObserver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShodanMarcus*
> 
> Does it do that when you game or just when you overclock?


When i game it is fine. But I have to game with it on stock or very low voltage increase.

When I try to up the voltage in asus gpu tweak to say...1.17-1.18 my screen will go black/vertical lines/blue very soon or Immediately . When I try to reboot and load into my user account it goes black within 10 sec.

I always have to reboot in safe mode and then remove the asus gpu tweak and my drivers and reinstall them then clock my card no higher than stock voltage(1.138) through 1.15

Edit: I did get ONE GSOD in bf3 at 1.155v, but downed it to 1.138v @ 1050core/1250mem.
Also, my card tops at 45-50c underload with 1.15v which is the highest It will let me go before having problems.


----------



## Maurauder

here is my performance score with crossfirex 7850's @ 1050/1450


----------



## Seanay00

nice man, they really r weapons of cards!!! Especially for a low end card, perfect for the budget gamer


----------



## ShodanMarcus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maurauder*
> 
> here is my performance score with crossfirex 7850's @ 1050/1450


Ouch. At that physics score. Are you overclocked?


----------



## Maurauder

Its my dang 6100...piledriver can't come any sooner. Even at 4.8GHz I can only score P9800


----------



## TheLaggingMan

Does anyone have any benchmarks on the MSI HD 7850 Power Edition? MSI claims that it can overclock better, but there doesn't seem to be any reviews.


----------



## BobTheChainsaw

Anyone have the HIS 7870? I know it's a really bad cooler... but yeah. How are the temps?


----------



## yort

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLaggingMan*
> 
> Does anyone have any benchmarks on the MSI HD 7850 Power Edition? MSI claims that it can overclock better, but there doesn't seem to be any reviews.


Here is a TweakTown MSI 7850 Power Edition review that came out today. The benches are at 1250/6000.


----------



## Bartouille

Damn, I'm undervolting my 7850 and I'm running stock clocks @ 1v ATM. Haven't tried lower, I'm amazed!


----------



## LostRib

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yort*
> 
> Here is a TweakTown MSI 7850 Power Edition review that came out today. The benches are at 1250/6000.


I have yet to find this card online


----------



## staryoshi

I like everything about that Power Edition except for the fans used. Also, I had originally wanted Asus' DirectCU model, but it hasn't been in stock for quite a while







Asus missed two opportunities to earn my purchase with their limited supply in North America







(HD 7850 and GTX 670) HD 7850 availability as a whole seems to be fairly sparse, too.


----------



## LostRib

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> I like everything about that Power Edition except for the fans used. Also, I had originally wanted Asus' DirectCU model, but it hasn't been in stock for quite a while
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asus missed two opportunities to earn my purchase with their limited supply in North America
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (HD 7850 and GTX 670) HD 7850 availability as a whole seems to be fairly sparse, too.


I ordered the Asus 7850 off amazon and it says 2-4 weeks, but I'm hoping it ships sooner; however, if a better card/deal shows up I might cancel it


----------



## jhatfie

Just finished some initial overclocking with my Sapphire non-oc 7850. Pretty pleased so far. 30 minutes of Heaven demo, 10 loops of metro 2033 demo and about an hour of Alan Wake stable at 1150/1450 @ 1.16v. It is in my gaming HTPC and air flow is not superb, so going to limit it to about there voltage wise.


----------



## TheLaggingMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yort*
> 
> Here is a TweakTown MSI 7850 Power Edition review that came out today. The benches are at 1250/6000.


Thanks!


----------



## DEW21689

Anyone here been playing around with the 12.5 beta drivers? Any insight as to how they are vs 12.4? I'm praying for some increased performance in folding at home but I know that it will take a new core from [email protected] optimized to use the 7xxx cards for that to happen. Just sad that my 7850 OCed is being out folded by my old 5870 despite being a more powerful card =(


----------



## battleponcho

Just picked up a Sapphire 7850 OC edition for 200$ flat.
Did a few runs on Heaven and will post results soon, the before and after overclock are crazy.
Currently at 1200/1450 @ 1.1v, the ASIC of card is 81.7%. Those clocks at that voltage seems to be pretty good compared to others. Some need to to bump it up to 1.25v to achieve 1200 clock. Well reviewing the 50 odd page 7850 overclock thread at overclockers UK it seems to be the norm.
I'm using Sapphire Trixx.
What degrades a chip faster? high voltage or clocks? If its the latter then i am in luck. Supposedly sapphire stated the max safe volt is 1.25.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Two of these are likely my next setup. Will drive 2560x1440 nicely I figure.


----------



## Balb0wa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleponcho*
> 
> Just picked up a Sapphire 7850 OC edition for 200$ flat.
> Did a few runs on Heaven and will post results soon, the before and after overclock are crazy.
> Currently at 1200/1450 @ 1.1v, the ASIC of card is 81.7%. Those clocks at that voltage seems to be pretty good compared to others. Some need to to bump it up to 1.25v to achieve 1200 clock. Well reviewing the 50 odd page 7850 overclock thread at overclockers UK it seems to be the norm.
> I'm using Sapphire Trixx.
> What degrades a chip faster? high voltage or clocks? If its the latter then i am in luck. Supposedly sapphire stated the max safe volt is 1.25.


1.25 volts for my msi Frozr IV at 1250 core  runs cool though!


----------



## PureBlackFire

well guys, i almost joined the club, but the 7870 Hawk is taking far too long to come out. I've made other moves. ....what could have been


----------



## battleponcho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balb0wa*
> 
> 1.25 volts for my msi Frozr IV at 1250 core  runs cool though!


What program do you use or can u use to keep an eye on temps in game, like FPS meter in top right but for gpu temps?


----------



## xutnubu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleponcho*
> 
> What program do you use or can u use to keep an eye on temps in game, like FPS meter in top right but for gpu temps?


MSI Afterburner.


----------



## raghu78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleponcho*
> 
> Just picked up a Sapphire 7850 OC edition for 200$ flat. Did a few runs on Heaven and will post results soon, the before and after overclock are crazy. Currently at 1200/1450 @ 1.1v, the ASIC of card is 81.7%. Those clocks at that voltage seems to be pretty good compared to others. Some need to to bump it up to 1.25v to achieve 1200 clock. Well reviewing the 50 odd page 7850 overclock thread at overclockers UK it seems to be the norm. I'm using Sapphire Trixx. What degrades a chip faster? high voltage or clocks? If its the latter then i am in luck. Supposedly sapphire stated the max safe volt is 1.25.


You are very lucky to hit those speeds at just 1.1v. enjoy your purchase.







Clocks don't degrade a chip. very high voltage does.


----------



## battleponcho

yeh it was for awhile, after a few hours it crashed though and doesn't oc at that voltage anymore, needs to be 1.2v to hold that oc now. I guess I popped its OC cherry and that was it. I keep it at 1150/5600 @ 1.65v now. Anything above 1.2v just seems too much for me and raises the temps quite a bit so i'm fine at the 1150 oc.


----------



## battleponcho

First run is stock 920/1150, Sapphire OC edition
Second is 1100/1500 @ 1.175v
Should shed some light on the Core clock vs memory clock fps question.

With the volt that low in the safe zone I think i'll call it a day. My card isn't very core clock friendly but memory clock it seems to be okay with to pump up.


----------



## xutnubu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleponcho*
> 
> 
> First run is stock 920/1150, Sapphire OC edition
> Second is 1100/1500 @ 1.75v
> Should shed some light on the Core clock vs memory clock fps question.
> With the volt that low in the safe zone I think i'll call it a day. My card isn't very core clock friendly but memory clock it seems to be okay with to pump up.


*WTH, 1.75v ???!!!*


----------



## BobTheChainsaw

Random question, but in CCC what are the highest clocks you can set it to for the 7870?


----------



## raghu78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xutnubu*
> 
> *WTH, 1.75v ???!!!*


He must mean 1.175v


----------



## BURNINGchicken3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BobTheChainsaw*
> 
> Random question, but in CCC what are the highest clocks you can set it to for the 7870?


you can set clock at 1400mhz and mem at 1450mhz.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Have not had time to do much with my 7870 yet, but I got a HIS IceQ X version, after gathering that it was the quietest version from various review charts. It is indeed extremely quiet and runs very cool (29C idle), so I am very pleased so far.


----------



## kazzjohnson

Hello, I have a problem with overclocking my HD 7850. First of all, I didn't touch the voltage nor I intend to.

I tried setting core clock to 1050MHz, memory clock to 1450MHz, and power to +20% and I got some weird blue screen with vertical stripes as soon as I entered the game (Prototype, the actual game, not the menu).

Then I tried 1000MHz / 1400MHz / +20% and the same thing happened, not as soon as I entered, but after about 1 minute of playing.

Can anyone tell me what happened and why? The computer didn't freeze completely, I could still hear the sounds from the game, but the computer seemed unresponsive to keyboard (Ctrl+Alt+Del, Alt+Tab, Alt+F4 didn't do anything, at least I think because sound didn't change).


----------



## BURNINGchicken3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazzjohnson*
> 
> Hello, I have a problem with overclocking my HD 7850. First of all, I didn't touch the voltage nor I intend to.
> I tried setting core clock to 1050MHz, memory clock to 1450MHz, and power to +20% and I got some weird blue screen with vertical stripes as soon as I entered the game (Prototype, the actual game, not the menu).
> Then I tried 1000MHz / 1400MHz / +20% and the same thing happened, not as soon as I entered, but after about 1 minute of playing.
> Can anyone tell me what happened and why? The computer didn't freeze completely, I could still hear the sounds from the game, but the computer seemed unresponsive to keyboard (Ctrl+Alt+Del, Alt+Tab, Alt+F4 didn't do anything, at least I think because sound didn't change).


i get the same thing when i overclock too high you need to increase your voltage or lower your clocks.


----------



## kazzjohnson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BURNINGchicken3*
> 
> i get the same thing when i overclock too high you need to increase your voltage or lower your clocks.


If I can't go from 900 to 1000 without touching voltage I won't even bother. Must admit I'm kind of disappointed after hearing how good they overclock.


----------



## gurusan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazzjohnson*
> 
> If I can't go from 900 to 1000 without touching voltage I won't even bother. Must admit I'm kind of disappointed after hearing how good they overclock.


What is your default voltage?

BTW saying you don't intend to increase voltage and then expect a good overclock is pretty silly.


----------



## kazzjohnson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gurusan*
> 
> What is your default voltage?
> BTW saying you don't intend to increase voltage and then expect a good overclock is pretty silly.


Where can I see default voltage?

I didn't say I expect _good_ overclock, but I expected I could at least get +11% without touching the voltage.


----------



## gurusan

GPU-Z will tell you, make sure you are loading the card with something like kombustor or heaven benchmark when you read it though.


----------



## Mattb2e

Just wanted to update my condition. I don't know if anyone really remembers, because its quite a few pages back when I discussed my problems. I was having an issue with my HD7870 causing a system hang after it idled for a great deal of time. There was no real pattern to it, in terms of a time period, however it only happened at idle, and only happened when I tried to bring it back out of idle after an extended period of time. It has never crashed while gaming, or surfing the net, only when idle.

Let me make it clear that I am using 2 monitors, one via HDMI and an additional one connected via DVI. In windows I had my power configuration set to turn off my monitors after 20 minutes and I had nothing disabled in bios in terms of C states. A few times my computer blue screened when I went to wake it up. A few times my monitors came on as if they were coming out of their low power state, but then just cycled between inputs. The frequency at which this happened was fairly random, it wasn't consistent, but it did happen at least once every other day. I only run my computer in the evening and shut it off before I go to work in the morning, I believe this is why it may have been so intermittent.

At any rate, I have found that disabling the power settings to turn off my monitors and disabling all C-states for my CPU in UEFI has fixed the issue. I believe what is happening is that when the system goes idle, and the monitors turn off after 20 minutes, the GPU goes into a low power state. AMD calls it "Zero Core" I believe. When I attempt to wake it, it may have some sort of issue with stability and it causes the driver to crash.

I had someone PM me with a similar issue. He too was using two displays, and would have system hangs and crashes when he was surfing the net (2d clocks). He had some interesting findings as well. He said that when he unplugged his second display, his idle temps dropped a good 10c. His issue was not the same as mine, but included one similarity, the utilization of dual displays. I find it very interesting and curious that his temps dropped 10c when he disconnected his second display. I also find it interesting that disconnecting his second display also fixed the issue. Perhaps a second display makes this issue more pronounced, or is the cause itself. Perhaps its just a driver bug, I don't really know.

Im not sure if this is a driver issue ( we both are using 12.4) or if it is a hardware issue. I did notice that they supposedly fixed a "system hangs when system goes to sleep" issue with the 12.6a beta drivers but im not sure if this is the same issue that we are having or not.

At any rate, I apologize for the long winded post, I just wanted to share my experiences and findings as of late, in the event anyone else is having this issue or a similar one.


----------



## Farih

The waking up from sleep error is a know bug within AMD Catalyst, there are ways to work around it which you have found out yourself to.

10 degrees hotter with 2 monitors is perfectly normal, with 1 monitor it fals back to lower idle clocks then with 2 monitors.
The higher idle clocks when using 2 monitors result in a bit higher idle temperature, it doesnt effect 3D temperatures though.


----------



## kazzjohnson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gurusan*
> 
> GPU-Z will tell you, make sure you are loading the card with something like kombustor or heaven benchmark when you read it though.


Kombustor says it's 1.075V.


----------



## AuraNova

Hey guys, don't forget to PM me if you want to be added.

I've made my first attempt at an overclock this weekend, nothing much but something I know will be stable.


----------



## I_Try_Pregame

Hello all, I was reading/skimming through the thread and I didn't find anything that would shed some light on the question I have about the 7850. I plan on getting either an Asus, Sapphire or MSI non OC'd version as I can do that myself. I was curious if this card would be able to run both a 1080p and a second monitor running at 1680x1050?I will use the 1920x1080 for gaming and the second monitor will be used for web browsing, streaming controls, music etc. Will I be able to max out d3, WoW, LoL, CS:GO, Tera, GW2 with the second monitor doing what I stated earlier?


----------



## Mattb2e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I_Try_Pregame*
> 
> Hello all, I was reading/skimming through the thread and I didn't find anything that would shed some light on the question I have about the 7850. I plan on getting either an Asus, Sapphire or MSI non OC'd version as I can do that myself. I was curious if this card would be able to run both a 1080p and a second monitor running at 1680x1050?I will use the 1920x1080 for gaming and the second monitor will be used for web browsing, streaming controls, music etc. Will I be able to max out d3, WoW, LoL, CS:GO, Tera, GW2 with the second monitor doing what I stated earlier?


Your answer is simply yes. I am running the same setup as you, a 23" LG @ 1920x1080, and a Samsung 22" @1680x1050. You will also be able to max all of those games.


----------



## I_Try_Pregame

You have a 7870 though did you OC your 7870 or is it running stock? Cause the 7850 only matches up with a 7870 stock from what I have understood. Also do you happen to know if it would run two monitors at 1080p if I upgrade my second monitor?


----------



## renishi

hi, just bought a sapphire 7850 and i manage to oc it to cc to 1150 and mc to 1400 and dare not try any further with stock voltage

but i am facing some problems when running heaven benchmark on default clock with both 12.3 and 12.6 catalyst. I have some artifacts on 1 or 2 scenes but when i run furmark under both 12.3 and 12.6 i dont have any artifacts at all. Which i *think* it is just driver problem, but i need to get some assurance. Anyone can help?


----------



## kazzjohnson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renishi*
> 
> hi, just bought a sapphire 7850 and i manage to oc it to cc to 1150 and mc to 1400 and dare not try any further with stock voltage
> but i am facing some problems when running heaven benchmark on default clock with both 12.3 and 12.6 catalyst. I have some artifacts on 1 or 2 scenes but when i run furmark under both 12.3 and 12.6 i dont have any artifacts at all. Which i *think* it is just driver problem, but i need to get some assurance. Anyone can help?


1150 MHz on default voltage?  Stable?


----------



## renishi

no problem on furmark~ i see ppl pushing it to 1200 but there were alot of caution comments, which is why i didnt push further


----------



## tango bango

where should I start with voltage on my msi 7870? In msi AB it shows 1.218.


----------



## renishi

@kazz: sry i check my trixx profile it was 1100 cc and 1400 mc. haha i didnt try further

edited: just tried with 12.4 catalyst as according to the 1st post it is the best (cant do 1150 but 1135 pass furmark. Temp will be higher as i am staying on a tropical country)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## battleponcho

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://img703.imageshack.us/img703/1228/9201250.jpg


Benchmarks for some mid-clock results
My card will not touch 1200 clock anymore on any voltage so 1125/1500 @ 1.155v is my 24/7 setting since temps are low and i trust that voltage for lifespan.
Voltage may vary per card. Heaven score seems to be a give or take basis and never usually is identical.


----------



## tango bango

So i have tried everything under the sun to fix my crashing problem with my msi 7870 including and not limited to the following. RMA,drivers 12.3,12.4.12.5beta and 12.6beta,updated all software,BIOS, disabled/inabled stuff in BIOS like audio,default BIOS,OC BIOS,MEMTEST,PSU, fan speed for cooling, test psu,checked power connections,re set gpu on MB,downclocking/underclocking gpu . The only thing I can think of is my ASUS sabertooth x58 MB does not support this card, and if thats the case I will have to sell this card.

It crashes in high end games like BF3 and low end game that hardly needs a gpu.

Can anyone think of anything I might have missed?


----------



## ElevenEleven

Possibly a silly question, but are you certain that your crashes are due to your graphics card and not your ram or some CPU setting in the BIOS?


----------



## tango bango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Possibly a silly question, but are you certain that your crashes are due to your graphics card and not your ram or some CPU setting in the BIOS?


At this point there is no silly questions. I'll take every sugestion I can get.
I can run a EVGA 470 GTX, a saphire 5850, or 2 8800 gtx sli and never have a crash .

The crash I get is a black screen, then I have to hold the power button down until the PC shuts down. I then restart the PC get the screen that says windows didn't shut down properly with the option safe mode. start windows normally ( sorry don't recall the whole message in that window). Most of the time after the PC boots up the GPU fan is at full speed for a few seconds.


----------



## Mattb2e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tango bango*
> 
> So i have tried everything under the sun to fix my crashing problem with my msi 7870 including and not limited to the following. RMA,drivers 12.3,12.4.12.5beta and 12.6beta,updated all software,BIOS, disabled/inabled stuff in BIOS like audio,default BIOS,OC BIOS,MEMTEST,PSU, fan speed for cooling, test psu,checked power connections,re set gpu on MB,downclocking/underclocking gpu . The only thing I can think of is my ASUS sabertooth x58 MB does not support this card, and if thats the case I will have to sell this card.
> It crashes in high end games like BF3 and low end game that hardly needs a gpu.
> Can anyone think of anything I might have missed?


When you switched between all the different driver versions, did you do a proper cleaning before each installation? Ive had remnant files cause some weird issues before.


----------



## kazzjohnson

I just finished playing Crysis 2 for an hour using 1050 MHz core clock on my HD 7850 and it didn't crash which makes me happy.







I didn't touch memory clock or voltage. Only other thing I increased is power limit to +20%.


----------



## xutnubu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tango bango*
> 
> At this point there is no silly questions. I'll take every sugestion I can get.
> I can run a EVGA 470 GTX, a saphire 5850, or 2 8800 gtx sli and never have a crash .
> The crash I get is a black screen, then I have to hold the power button down until the PC shuts down. I then restart the PC get the screen that says windows didn't shut down properly with the option safe mode. start windows normally ( sorry don't recall the whole message in that window). Most of the time after the PC boots up the GPU fan is at full speed for a few seconds.


This has happened to me a couple times in Battlefield 3.

My screen go black and I get the "Lost signal" message. After that I have to power down the PC using the power button.

Now I'm worried.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xutnubu*
> 
> This has happened to me a couple times in Battlefield 3.
> My screen go black and I get the "*Lost signal*" message. After that I have to power down the PC using the power button.
> Now I'm worried.


Are you online multi-player BF3? Does it happen in a campaign offline? Have you tried other games?

I'm wondering if it's an internet connectivity issue rather than GPU.

IF your game is crashing, forefront would be too high of either a CPU or GPU over clock without being stable. Go to stock everything to verify.

IF you are at stock and it happens another could be PSU being maxed past peak performance (in your case the 650 is plenty) or it's starting to go bad and running higher output is causing it to fail occasionally. You'd have to do a PSU swap to find out for sure.

'Lost Signal' is not the typical response error when a GPU/PSU is failing or too high of an OC to my knowledge.

Usually it's a game freezing or black screen that a CTRL+ALT+DEL shut down in task manager can cure and sometimes same scenario but hard lock up with forced reboot to get back and running.

First I would try to eliminate easier verifiable causes.


----------



## xutnubu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Are you online multi-player BF3? Does it happen in a campaign offline? Have you tried other games?
> I'm wondering if it's an internet connectivity issue rather than GPU.
> IF your game is crashing, forefront would be too high of either a CPU or GPU over clock without being stable. Go to stock everything to verify.
> IF you are at stock and it happens another could be PSU being maxed past peak performance (in your case the 650 is plenty) or it's starting to go bad and running higher output is causing it to fail occasionally. You'd have to do a PSU swap to find out for sure.
> 'Lost Signal' is not the typical response error when a GPU/PSU is failing or too high of an OC to my knowledge.
> Usually it's a game freezing or black screen that a CTRL+ALT+DEL shut down in task manager can cure and sometimes same scenario but hard lock up with forced reboot to get back and running.
> First I would try to eliminate easier verifiable causes.


I was online. The times that happened I was playing Operation Firestorm.

I've had no problems with other games.

The PSU is almost new. Everything is stock.

It might be a game and drivers problem.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xutnubu*
> 
> I was online. The times that happened I was playing Operation Firestorm.
> I've had no problems with other games.
> The PSU is almost new. Everything is stock.
> It might be a game and drivers problem.


Yeah I'm going to lean either a driver or game bug. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Farih

Sorry guys,

I have betrayed you all !

Running a GTX670 now.
I must say though, the 7850's have giving me more satisfaction out of the box then this GTX670


----------



## dkline

I've had trouble getting my Sapphire 7850 OC to run.First it was mobo issue(Asrock z77).Card not recognised.Updated BIOS and getting a signal but when i installed Catalyst 12.2 CCC didn't show up and card is only recognised as standard VGA adapter.Am i missing something?Any help greatly appreciated.


----------



## ars92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dkline*
> 
> I've had trouble getting my Sapphire 7850 OC to run.First it was mobo issue(Asrock z77).Card not recognised.Updated BIOS and getting a signal but when i installed Catalyst 12.2 CCC didn't show up and card is only recognised as standard VGA adapter.Am i missing something?Any help greatly appreciated.


You should try out 12.5 or the latest 12.6 beta








12.2 is pretty old (February drivers)


----------



## dkline

On their site i can only see 12.4 and a 0.5Mb 12.6Beta which looks to be only for crossfire.http://sites.amd.com/us/game/downloads/Pages/radeon_win7-64.aspx#1

Should i try 12.4 or should i be looking elsewhere for 12.5\6?


----------



## barkeater

Hey guys, first time posting here in this thread. Just got around to OCing my 7850 last night. I installed the Saphire Trixx program and Kombuster. Also using GPU-Z to monitor things. Reason I chose Trixx is that it is the only one that gave me control over the voltage. Only had time last night to run a few 5 min Kombustor stress tests on the core. Was able to get to 1135 with everything else at stock. I did set a custom fan profile but that was it. All I can say is wow. Not certain as to how stable that core is as 5 min on Kumbustor is certainly not the end all to stability but I am impressed with this card's ability to oc. will finish working on the core tonight and run a few more stress tests and then ultimately try it out on BF3 as the ultimate test. I did have Kumbuster crap out a few times after stopping it and restarting between runs but when I closed it and restarted it ran fine. Max temp was 50 degrees C with the fan at 55%.


----------



## barkeater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazzjohnson*
> 
> Hello, I have a problem with overclocking my HD 7850. First of all, I didn't touch the voltage nor I intend to.
> I tried setting core clock to 1050MHz, memory clock to 1450MHz, and power to +20% and I got some weird blue screen with vertical stripes as soon as I entered the game (Prototype, the actual game, not the menu).
> Then I tried 1000MHz / 1400MHz / +20% and the same thing happened, not as soon as I entered, but after about 1 minute of playing.
> Can anyone tell me what happened and why? The computer didn't freeze completely, I could still hear the sounds from the game, but the computer seemed unresponsive to keyboard (Ctrl+Alt+Del, Alt+Tab, Alt+F4 didn't do anything, at least I think because sound didn't change).


That is not how you oc. If you expect to just punch in a set of numbers and have it take then you really don't understand what your doing and should just set everything back to stock and enjoy your card. OCing involves systematically incrementally increasing each setting till you reach instability under stress and then back off to just below that point. As every piece of equipment and system is unique, everyone is going to have different results which is the fun of it. The journey is the adventure,not the destination.


----------



## Narokuu

im geting 2 new monitors in a few weeks, i currently use the 7850, and i have 1 HDMI to DVI adapter, plus the DVI to DVI setup and im using 2 monitors, im going to be running 3 monitors, (NO EYEFINITY)

i have a 24" center monitor and ill be using 2 23" monitors in portrait mode on the sides of the 24" main monitor, i have never used a mini DP adapter before, and there are so many at different ranges, but do i need, so this will work, as i don't want to get the wrong one, thanks


----------



## tango bango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xutnubu*
> 
> This has happened to me a couple times in Battlefield 3.
> My screen go black and I get the "Lost signal" message. After that I have to power down the PC using the power button.
> Now I'm worried.


I sold my 7870 to a friend of mine, after being fed up with the crashing. After a day he found out what was causing it to crash (happend to him). He did 2 things (not for sure witch one worked). He raised the voltage a little and installed net frame work 4. He actually sold it back to me as he knew I loved this card and saved up for it . After doing what he did I got one crash (BF3 after that stupid patch). It works very well now. The other thing I did after some tinkering, was set a fan profile. The card gets choppy when the temps get around 65c. After the fan setup and now the card stays under 65c it kick a$$.


----------



## BURNINGchicken3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dkline*
> 
> On their site i can only see 12.4 and a 0.5Mb 12.6Beta which looks to be only for crossfire.http://sites.amd.com/us/game/downloads/Pages/radeon_win7-64.aspx#1
> Should i try 12.4 or should i be looking elsewhere for 12.5\6?


here is 12.6 http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/AMDCatalyst126beta.aspx the download is near the bottom


----------



## MuzicFreq

Thinking about getting one of these sometime but kept seeing a bunch of people in other places saying that using an AMD cpu is bottlenecking these gpus

Is this true or just the usual fanboi bull----?


----------



## Narokuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuzicFreq*
> 
> Thinking about getting one of these sometime but kept seeing a bunch of people in other places saying that using an AMD cpu is bottlenecking these gpus
> Is this true or just the usual fanboi bull----?


your current cpu will NOT bottleneck a 7800 series card, i was running a 720 x3 stock and it never hiccuped a single time, so your fine =)


----------



## ars92

I normally get my drivers from guru3d.com


----------



## BURNINGchicken3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuzicFreq*
> 
> Thinking about getting one of these sometime but kept seeing a bunch of people in other places saying that using an AMD cpu is bottlenecking these gpus
> Is this true or just the usual fanboi bull----?


mainly fanboi bull i had a [email protected] and i only get a few extra fps on bf3 with my [email protected]


----------



## MuzicFreq

Ah thanks for the replies


----------



## barkeater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tango bango*
> 
> I sold my 7870 to a friend of mine, after being fed up with the crashing. After a day he found out what was causing it to crash (happend to him). He did 2 things (not for sure witch one worked). He raised the voltage a little and installed net frame work 4. He actually sold it back to me as he knew I loved this card and saved up for it . After doing what he did I got one crash (BF3 after that stupid patch). It works very well now. The other thing I did after some tinkering, was set a fan profile. The card gets choppy when the temps get around 65c. After the fan setup and now the card stays under 65c it kick a$$.


Cool. That was a nice thing your buddy did for you. Can't imagine net framework having any effect on the gpu but certainly the voltage to the gpu would. Glad to hear your back to using the card. Yeah, regarding that BF3 patch. Holy $hit that was big. Also, setting a custom fan profile is the way to go. I like to keep a 40% fan under 2d and low load 3d, and at 50 degrees C set the slope to 1 up to 80 degrees C at which point I have the fan at 100%.


----------



## tango bango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkeater*
> 
> Cool. That was a nice thing your buddy did for you. Can't imagine net framework having any effect on the gpu but certainly the voltage to the gpu would. Glad to hear your back to using the card. Yeah, regarding that BF3 patch. Holy $hit that was big. Also, setting a custom fan profile is the way to go. I like to keep a 40% fan under 2d and low load 3d, and at 50 degrees C set the slope to 1 up to 80 degrees C at which point I have the fan at 100%.


At first I didn't really think I needed a fan profile, as this card ran very cool compared to my 470. I forgot to mention also that there is a program for net frame work that puts it back in order also (forget what its called). The net frame work from my understand helps software and hardware work together. The BF3 patch has some lag issues and from reading EA forums will cause crashing. Your profile is very similar to mine,but at 70c its 100% fan. Still very very quiet.


----------



## BURNINGchicken3

any one finding on CCC 12.6 and the newest afterburner that the voltage and fan setting get reset after every restart?


----------



## SectorNine50

Just bought a Sapphire 7870 yesterday! Can't wait for it to arrive!









Anyone have any idea when waterblocks are supposed to release for these cards? A while back I seem to recall EK saying May, but now it's June...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkeater*
> 
> Cool. That was a nice thing your buddy did for you. Can't imagine net framework having any effect on the gpu but certainly the voltage to the gpu would. Glad to hear your back to using the card. Yeah, regarding that BF3 patch. Holy $hit that was big. Also, setting a custom fan profile is the way to go. I like to keep a 40% fan under 2d and low load 3d, and at 50 degrees C set the slope to 1 up to 80 degrees C at which point I have the fan at 100%.


CCC is built on the .NET framework, so it makes some sense.

I had an issue with my .NET framework a while back, had to use the "cleanup" tool Microsoft supplied to get everything working correctly again...


----------



## LexLuthor

Hi, guys..

Well, I get an Asus 7850 DC2 card because my (now old) 6870 ran like the sun.. 100-102ºC at full load..








And let me tell you, it's an amazing card.. It brought back a smile on my face..
After a little OC, I manage to get it at 1200 core speed / 1400 mem speed..








But, I have to increase the voltage a bit: 1.22v at the moment..
I managed to OC it up to 1240/1400, but even if Heaven's bench passes, after a while of BF3 online game it crashes.. Temps, at full load, no more than 65ºC with fans speed at 60%..
So, I don't know if to rise the voltage or not to achieve higher speeds.. What do you think??..
Which is the safest voltage limit to manage??..

Best regards..


----------



## Raidorz

Does anyone have the idle voltage issue where it idles at 0.9v?


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raidorz*
> 
> Does anyone have the idle voltage issue where it idles at 0.9v?


I think it should be 0.9V in idle tbh.

Both my 7850's idle'd to 0.9V to.
Not an issue at all.


----------



## Raidorz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> I think it should be 0.9V in idle tbh.
> Both my 7850's idle'd to 0.9V to.
> Not an issue at all.


But it's supposed to idle at 0.824v, then it shoots up to 0.9v, giving idle temps of 45C :/


----------



## Raidorz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> I think it should be 0.9V in idle tbh.
> Both my 7850's idle'd to 0.9V to.
> Not an issue at all.


Im using a Asus 7870 btw.


----------



## rievhardt

is this just a driver issue or a bad card? pls. help...



has happened to me 3 times... (Pls. HELP)

seems to happen when I play BF3 for quite a long period of time...

i5-2400
ASUS H61 M-LE-USB3
FSP Aurum 600W 80+Gold
2X4GB Corsair Vengeance LP
Sapphire 7870 (Non-Oc)
500GB WD Blue
Samsung 22X

all on stock...
running on Win 7 Home Premium.


----------



## tango bango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rievhardt*
> 
> is this just a driver issue or a bad card? pls. help...
> 
> 
> 
> has happened to me 3 times... (Pls. HELP)
> seems to happen when I play BF3 for quite a long period of time...
> i5-2400
> ASUS H61 M-LE-USB3
> FSP Aurum 600W 80+Gold
> 2X4GB Corsair Vengeance LP
> Sapphire 7870 (Non-Oc)
> 500GB WD Blue
> Samsung 22X
> all on stock...
> running on Win 7 Home Premium.


This is what my 7870 was doing. This is what I did and so far it has worked. Install net frame work 4 , increase gpu voltage, and ran the Microsoft net work fix program. I don't remember the name of the program. I also made a fan profile that keep my card under 65c.


----------



## barkeater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raidorz*
> 
> Does anyone have the idle voltage issue where it idles at 0.9v?


my 7850 idles at 0.824


----------



## Sozin

Amazon had the MSI TF 7850 in stock for a few minutes (actually only had two) and I was able to snag one of them for $260 with two day shipping. How is everyone liking their cards; I can't seem to find much info on the Twin Frozr editions.


----------



## Raidorz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkeater*
> 
> my 7850 idles at 0.824


The 7870 is also supposed to idle at 0.824v but mine jumps to 0.9v :/


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raidorz*
> 
> The 7870 is also supposed to idle at 0.824v but mine jumps to 0.9v :/


Maybe there are processes that use your GPU when the system is "idle"? Or are you plugging one of those no-PCB Korean IPS monitors into it?


----------



## Raidorz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Maybe there are processes that use your GPU when the system is "idle"? Or are you plugging one of those no-PCB Korean IPS monitors into it?


That happens? Didnt happen with my old GPU :/ Using a Dell U2312HM.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raidorz*
> 
> That happens? Didnt happen with my old GPU :/ Using a Dell U2312HM.


Well, since you're using a normal monitor, I'm not sure. Could be your particular GPU model is set to use that voltage at idle or maybe you're using some GPU-controlling software that changes its voltage profile.


----------



## [email protected]

Hello, I have a Sapphire HD7850, 860/1200

how can I increase the voltage by more than 1.225 which is the maximum that allows me to Sapphire Trixx?

I've tried other programs without success.

I know I should not put more than 1.225 but I would like to know.

Thanks


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Hello, I have a Sapphire HD7850, 860/1200
> how can I increase the voltage by more than 1.225 which is the maximum that allows me to Sapphire Trixx?
> I've tried other programs without success.
> I know I should not put more than 1.225 but I would like to know.
> Thanks


If you have a reference card 1.225V is as far as it will go.


----------



## LexLuthor

Well, I manage to rise my speeds up to 1250 core/1400 mem, but at a 1,25V..
I tryied 1300, but even if I rise my voltages up to 1,3V, no way it run stable..
After a few passes on Heaven and several hours on BF3 online in largest maps, no crashes at all.. But I'm still testing it..

I tested several combos:
1250/1400 stable
1250/1450 stable
1280/1450 unstable
1280/1400 unstable
1300/1400 unstable
1300/1450 unstable

So, I think my sweet spot seems to be 1250/1400 at 1.25V..

Best regards...


----------



## [email protected]

My sapphire 7850 its this one:

http://www.sapphiretech.com/presentation/product/?cid=1&gid=3&sgid=1160&pid=1472&psn=&lid=1&leg=0

is it the reference one or its possible to put more than 1.225 voltage?


----------



## Farih

Doesnt look like a reference card, attleast the cooler isnt.
PCB doesnt look like it either but could be wrong.

When its not a reference card you can be lucky that the manufactor has put better VRM's on the card with votlage control.
I dont know if that is so with your card though, shoot Sapphire a mail if you really want to know.


----------



## [email protected]

And if i flash msi bios?


----------



## di inferi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rievhardt*
> 
> is this just a driver issue or a bad card? pls. help...
> has happened to me 3 times... (Pls. HELP)
> seems to happen when I play BF3 for quite a long period of time...
> i5-2400
> ASUS H61 M-LE-USB3
> FSP Aurum 600W 80+Gold
> 2X4GB Corsair Vengeance LP
> Sapphire 7870 (Non-Oc)
> 500GB WD Blue
> Samsung 22X
> all on stock...
> running on Win 7 Home Premium.


Mine does the exact same thing on BF3. The "buzzing" sound is coming from your speakers correct?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tango bango*
> 
> This is what my 7870 was doing. This is what I did and so far it has worked. Install net frame work 4 , increase gpu voltage, and ran the Microsoft net work fix program. I don't remember the name of the program. I also made a fan profile that keep my card under 65c.


I already have Net fw 4. The card is stable on every other game. This occurs even at stock clocks on BF3; I have just assumed it is a driver issue with BF3. Certainly I do not need to raise the voltage even at stock clocks? Max temp is 62 C even at high clocks.


----------



## MrSkim

Should I buy a Opened refurb'd ASUS 7850 for $200 or wait for the MSI Power Edition?

I'll be modding it with a 620, so it's either buy ASUS for cheaps or wait for MSI for stronger component.


----------



## AuraNova

I would go with the MSI. MSI tends to be better with their "higher end" versions. You might get a better overclock out of them as well.


----------



## barkeater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LexLuthor*
> 
> Well, I manage to rise my speeds up to 1250 core/1400 mem, but at a 1,25V..
> I tryied 1300, but even if I rise my voltages up to 1,3V, no way it run stable..
> After a few passes on Heaven and several hours on BF3 online in largest maps, no crashes at all.. But I'm still testing it..
> I tested several combos:
> 1250/1400 stable
> 1250/1450 stable
> 1280/1450 unstable
> 1280/1400 unstable
> 1300/1400 unstable
> 1300/1450 unstable
> So, I think my sweet spot seems to be 1250/1400 at 1.25V..
> Best regards...


You may be able to go higher if increase by 5's instead of 30's or 50's. When you start approaching the top you should lower your increments as its better to not overshoot by too much or bad things can happen.







I only increase by 25-30 my first couple runs and then 10's a few then 5's the rest. Better to be safe than kill your card. Plus, it also depends on how your performance is doing at high clocks as better to run 10% below max oc if the 10% increase doesn't net much extra performance (or runs too hot).

I have got my 7850 at 1205 core at 1.162V (GPU-Z) at +20% power everything else stock settings. I do have a custom fan profile. 5 min testing on Kombustor and evrything looking OK. Still looking for the top for the core. Crazy card!


----------



## kazzjohnson

Anyone got an idea how to unlock core clock past 1050 MHz?

So far I've tried MSI Afterburner (didn't work), Asus GPU Tweak (didn't work) and Sapphire Trixx (core clock goes over 1050 MHz but there's no voltage regulation).

I tried enabling GPU voltage and overclocking range enhancement in GPU Tweak but it didn't work.

I also read about downloading those 2 dll files, placing them in Afterburner folder and editing contents of cfg files, but I couldn't find 1 of those 2 dll files without ESET Smart Security warning me about it being a threat.

I also updated drivers to 12.6 bete and it didn't help with any of those programs. What should I do?


----------



## [email protected]

How i get past 1.225v in Sapphire?


----------



## barkeater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazzjohnson*
> 
> Anyone got an idea how to unlock core clock past 1050 MHz?
> So far I've tried MSI Afterburner (didn't work), Asus GPU Tweak (didn't work) and Sapphire Trixx (core clock goes over 1050 MHz but there's no voltage regulation).
> I tried enabling GPU voltage and overclocking range enhancement in GPU Tweak but it didn't work.
> I also read about downloading those 2 dll files, placing them in Afterburner folder and editing contents of cfg files, but I couldn't find 1 of those 2 dll files without ESET Smart Security warning me about it being a threat.
> I also updated drivers to 12.6 bete and it didn't help with any of those programs. What should I do?


Saphire Trixx does have a certain amount of voltagae control but you have to use the slider bar to the right to scrole down to see it as its off the bottom of the view window. I do not have the MSI card (XFX here) but with only a slight voltage increase (1.162 over stock 1.07 on load) I have gone past 1050. Currently at 1210 and have not topped out yet.. I could not get AB to work either but honestly I gave up kind of quick. Never tried GPU Tweak as Trixx is working for me right now. Remove all of the other programs completely and try Trixx again. One thing I have noiced is that the voltage setting in Trixx does not match what GPU-Z reports. When I set Trixx at 1200, GPU-Z reports 1.162 on load. Not sure why.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> How i get past 1.225v in Sapphire?


I would be helpful if you could fill out your system information as you don't specify what card your using. However, from seeing others posting this question in here and assuming your using a regular non-ref card (i.e., MSI 7850 Twin Frozer, etc.) the answer is you can't. But quite honestly, I have found this card oc's very nicely even with a modest voltage increase. YMMV. Again, without knowing at least your card I'm just shooting in the dark.


----------



## [email protected]

Sapphire HD7850 , only one version available, dual fan.


----------



## kazzjohnson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazzjohnson*
> 
> Anyone got an idea how to unlock core clock past 1050 MHz?
> So far I've tried MSI Afterburner (didn't work), Asus GPU Tweak (didn't work) and Sapphire Trixx (core clock goes over 1050 MHz but there's no voltage regulation).
> I tried enabling GPU voltage and overclocking range enhancement in GPU Tweak but it didn't work.
> I also read about downloading those 2 dll files, placing them in Afterburner folder and editing contents of cfg files, but I couldn't find 1 of those 2 dll files without ESET Smart Security warning me about it being a threat.
> I also updated drivers to 12.6 bete and it didn't help with any of those programs. What should I do?


I found a solution!

I uninstalled 12.6 beta drivers, restarted my system, installed 12.1 drivers, used search to find atipdl64.dl_ and atipdlxx.dl_, placed them in MSI Afterburner directory, edited MSIAfterburner.cfg to allow unofficial overclocking and voilà! Now it's unlocked to 1170MHz.

For some reason it won't let me change the voltage, but so far it seems like 1100 MHz will work even on stock voltage.


----------



## Swuell

MSI 7870 Hawk Edition has apparently already been released and is a good steal considering it's only $10 more than the r7870 twin frozrIII ($30 with the discounted coupon MSI is promoting, not sure if it applies to the Hawk Edition) while getting twice the performance and even better overclocking! From what i've read on the reviews before this card was released was that the performance of the card rated against even MSI's own 7970's though the 7970 would still fair a bit better during overclocks and performance!

Wish I had waited out for this card...







. Anybody know what the fan connection part on the main board for the r7870 is for... connecting aftermarket fans, or more fans combined with the msi stock? :\


----------



## kazzjohnson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazzjohnson*
> 
> I found a solution!
> I uninstalled 12.6 beta drivers, restarted my system, installed 12.1 drivers, used search to find atipdl64.dl_ and atipdlxx.dl_, placed them in MSI Afterburner directory, edited MSIAfterburner.cfg to allow unofficial overclocking and voilà! Now it's unlocked to 1170MHz.
> For some reason it won't let me change the voltage, but so far it seems like 1100 MHz will work even on stock voltage.


Well, looks like it just so happens that 1050MHz is stable and 1060MHz isn't, so I'm going to have to bump the voltage if I want to reach 1100MHz or even 1150MHz.

Does anyone have an idea how to enable voltage regulation? I already checked "unlock voltage control" and "unlock voltage monitoring" in both user mode and kernel mode. I also tried setting them to "1" in MSIAfterburner.cfg but it didn't help.


----------



## barkeater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkeater*
> 
> Saphire Trixx does have a certain amount of voltagae control but you have to use the slider bar to the right to scrole down to see it as its off the bottom of the view window. I do not have the MSI card (XFX here) but with only a slight voltage increase (1.162 over stock 1.07 on load) I have gone past 1050. Currently at 1210 and have not topped out yet.. I could not get AB to work either but honestly I gave up kind of quick. Never tried GPU Tweak as Trixx is working for me right now. Remove all of the other programs completely and try Trixx again. One thing I have noiced is that the voltage setting in Trixx does not match what GPU-Z reports. When I set Trixx at 1200, GPU-Z reports 1.162 on load. Not sure why.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazzjohnson*
> 
> Well, looks like it just so happens that 1050MHz is stable and 1060MHz isn't, so I'm going to have to bump the voltage if I want to reach 1100MHz or even 1150MHz.
> Does anyone have an idea how to enable voltage regulation? I already checked "unlock voltage control" and "unlock voltage monitoring" in both user mode and kernel mode. I also tried setting them to "1" in MSIAfterburner.cfg but it didn't help.


Already responded to you the first time you posted this question.


----------



## kazzjohnson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkeater*
> 
> Already responded to you the first time you posted this question.


I tried TriXX and it does have voltage control, but it doesn't seem to do anything with voltage according to GPU-Z. I tried setting it to 1100 mV and 1125 mV, but absolutely nothing happened in GPU-Z. When I ran Unigine Heaven, GPU-Z showed 150 MHz core clock (even though it was set to 1100 MHz) and about 1/3 of FPS I normally get.


----------



## barkeater

Just to be clear, the settings in Trixx will take effect when you load the gpu, not in idle state. Not sure why it works for me and not you but may have something to do with how MSI implemented the voltage regulation. I was actually surprised when my card did respond to the voltage settings change in Trixx.


----------



## kazzjohnson

Like I said, I ran Unigine Heaven and GPU-Z showed no voltage change, as a matter of fact, it ran horribly, maybe 10 FPS as opposed to usual 30-40.


----------



## btabangay

Hi guys, i have a question.

I have i3-2120 + HD7850..My current driver is 12.3..i tried to install the 12.4 driver and it successfully installed but when i checked the GPU-Z..It still displays the 12.3 driver so i think nothing happen..Then when i played NBA2K12..I encountered hangups so ineed to close the game via task manager then open it again. After several minutes.it happen again..same with other games like Dragon Age 2..BTW i overclock my GPU to 920 and 1250..It didn't happen before i installed the 12.4 driver..what do you think is the problem?thanks guys


----------



## BURNINGchicken3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *btabangay*
> 
> Hi guys, i have a question.
> I have i3-2120 + HD7850..My current driver is 12.3..i tried to install the 12.4 driver and it successfully installed but when i checked the GPU-Z..It still displays the 12.3 driver so i think nothing happen..Then when i played NBA2K12..I encountered hangups so ineed to close the game via task manager then open it again. After several minutes.it happen again..same with other games like Dragon Age 2..BTW i overclock my GPU to 920 and 1250..It didn't happen before i installed the 12.4 driver..what do you think is the problem?thanks guys


uninstall the old drivers


----------



## btabangay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BURNINGchicken3*
> 
> uninstall the old drivers


Thanks a lot sir,,will try it later.hope this will work..BTW why is the size of 12.6 beta is only less than 10MB while the 12.4 is 150MB?


----------



## kazzjohnson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *btabangay*
> 
> Hi guys, i have a question.
> I have i3-2120 + HD7850..My current driver is 12.3..i tried to install the 12.4 driver and it successfully installed but when i checked the GPU-Z..It still displays the 12.3 driver so i think nothing happen..Then when i played NBA2K12..I encountered hangups so ineed to close the game via task manager then open it again. After several minutes.it happen again..same with other games like Dragon Age 2..BTW i overclock my GPU to 920 and 1250..It didn't happen before i installed the 12.4 driver..what do you think is the problem?thanks guys


Keep in mind that 12.4 drivers will still show up as 12.3 in CCC even after a successful install.


----------



## BURNINGchicken3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *btabangay*
> 
> Thanks a lot sir,,will try it later.hope this will work..BTW why is the size of 12.6 beta is only less than 10MB while the 12.4 is 150MB?


12.6 beta should be 175mb


----------



## btabangay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazzjohnson*
> 
> Keep in mind that 12.4 drivers will still show up as 12.3 in CCC even after a successful install.


Thanks sir..How about the 12.6beta? And sir what the cause of hang-up while playing..It seems the keyboard does not response...Is it because did not remove the old driver before installation of new?


----------



## LexLuthor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkeater*
> 
> You may be able to go higher if increase by 5's instead of 30's or 50's. When you start approaching the top you should lower your increments as its better to not overshoot by too much or bad things can happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only increase by 25-30 my first couple runs and then 10's a few then 5's the rest. Better to be safe than kill your card. Plus, it also depends on how your performance is doing at high clocks as better to run 10% below max oc if the 10% increase doesn't net much extra performance (or runs too hot).
> I have got my 7850 at 1205 core at 1.162V (GPU-Z) at +20% power everything else stock settings. I do have a custom fan profile. 5 min testing on Kombustor and evrything looking OK. Still looking for the top for the core. Crazy card!


Thanx for the reply, bark..
When I get home, later, I'll start trying how much in stock voltage I can get on the Core speed. My card is 78.6% (or 78.2%, I'm not so sure right now) so it's not bad at all.. If I remember correctly, my stock voltage is 1.16v.. It would be nice how much it can ereach at stock..

Then, I'll start from 1200/1400 to do little increments, like you say, around 5Mhz.. And see how much it can go..

I'll keep posting how it went..

Thanx, and best regards..


----------



## barkeater

your welcome.

I had a chance to do a little more work last night/this a.m. on my oc. Still haven't found the top for the core and I'm at 1250. I did have to bump the voltage a little more and am near the max for that, but I have to say I pretty amazed I was able to get it past 1200 and the heat is very much manageable. At 1250 I'm maxing the temp at 58 degrees C and the fan is at 66%. Can just now notice the sound of the fan.

Keep up the good work Lex and let us know how it goes.


----------



## kazzjohnson

Man, I really wish I could regulate voltage to see how far my card can go... Such a shame.


----------



## LostRib

Which cards allow you to regulate voltage?


----------



## colforbin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkeater*
> 
> Just to be clear, the settings in Trixx will take effect when you load the gpu, not in idle state. Not sure why it works for me and not you but may have something to do with how MSI implemented the voltage regulation. I was actually surprised when my card did respond to the voltage settings change in Trixx.


This also works for my XFX 7850 BE. I felt so dumb after reading your post on making sure to use the slider bar to see it. Thanks again


----------



## Sycksyde

So what is considered to be the max safe voltage for a 7850? Right now my ASUS DCII is stable at 1200mhz with 1.24v and i'm wondering if it's safe to go higher? My temp tops out at 65c with auto (and silent) fan so I have some cooling headroom up my sleeve.


----------



## Brian18741

Hey guys, new to OCing, just finished getting my 3570k stable at ghz, now starting to mess around with my Sapphire HD7850.









Anyway, I'm sure it's been answered a load of times in the last 100+ pages but I can't read them all!

What is max voltage and safe temps this card should be running at? I 've been playing around with the core, got it up to 1100mhz but any higher and Furmark crashes after about 10 minutes and sometimes I get a pop up down below saying drivers crashed (12.4). Max temps hit about 71°C (fan profile auto, goes up to about 41%). Is this a voltage issue?

Also regarding testing for stability, I tweak something, then run Furmark 1.10.1 for about 10 min, if no crash, bench in Heaven 3.0. Compare and tweak again. is this efficient? Or should I be doing something else entirely?

Thanks guys, happy OCing!


----------



## Brian18741

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brian18741*
> 
> Hey guys, new to OCing, just finished getting my 3570k stable at ghz, now starting to mess around with my Sapphire HD7850.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I'm sure it's been answered a load of times in the last 100+ pages but I can't read them all!
> What is max voltage and safe temps this card should be running at? I 've been playing around with the core, got it up to 1100mhz but any higher and Furmark crashes after about 10 minutes and sometimes I get a pop up down below saying drivers crashed (12.4). Max temps hit about 71°C (fan profile auto, goes up to about 41%). Is this a voltage issue?
> Also regarding testing for stability, I tweak something, then run Furmark 1.10.1 for about 10 min, if no crash, bench in Heaven 3.0. Compare and tweak again. is this efficient? Or should I be doing something else entirely?
> Thanks guys, happy OCing!


Humm .... so something's gone wrong. I was running Furmark and system froze, all fans came on 100% and I got a blank screen. I had to hold the power button down to get it to restart and know the system doesn't detect the graphics card. Using integrated graphics at the minute.

The last settings I had it at, I believe, were core 1160mhz and 1.165v. I think memory was stock. Again it's a Sapphire HD 7850 (non-OC one)

I've restarted the PC a few times, reseated the gpu, tried it in the other PCIe slot, took it out it back in the first one. Looked in BIOS for PCIe graphics etc. Device manager doesn't see it at all, not even a yellow triangle for an unknown device.

Any ideas?


----------



## rievhardt

are glitches on ALAN WAKE normal? I've searched up for it and found many... or is it my card?
(what I've experienced...in the part where you will see what happened in the lake, the characters did not appear, I only saw the flashlight...I thought it was part of the game but when I looked on some youtube vids...I was surprised...)

how can I test if my card is faulty on the hardware and not on software?
I'm using 12.3...

are 12.6 beta stable?


----------



## barkeater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brian18741*
> 
> Hey guys, new to OCing, just finished getting my 3570k stable at ghz, now starting to mess around with my Sapphire HD7850.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I'm sure it's been answered a load of times in the last 100+ pages but I can't read them all!
> What is max voltage and safe temps this card should be running at? I 've been playing around with the core, got it up to 1100mhz but any higher and Furmark crashes after about 10 minutes and sometimes I get a pop up down below saying drivers crashed (12.4). Max temps hit about 71°C (fan profile auto, goes up to about 41%). Is this a voltage issue?
> Also regarding testing for stability, I tweak something, then run Furmark 1.10.1 for about 10 min, if no crash, bench in Heaven 3.0. Compare and tweak again. is this efficient? Or should I be doing something else entirely?
> Thanks guys, happy OCing!


Not sure if that information is published or not. You could try Saphire website and see if they have something there in the FAQ or you could ask their tech support. By the way, you don't have to read all +100 pages when looking for something specific like this. You can use the search function and type in keywords and it will give you a list of posts that contain those keywords. Very helpful. As far as your crashing at 1100 on core, it could be lack of voltage as your temps look good. As to your procedure for testing stability, that looks reasonable.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sycksyde*
> 
> So what is considered to be the max safe voltage for a 7850? Right now my ASUS DCII is stable at 1200mhz with 1.24v and i'm wondering if it's safe to go higher? My temp tops out at 65c with auto (and silent) fan so I have some cooling headroom up my sleeve.


Again, I don't know if there are published numbers for max temp or voltage and it is likely that non-ref card would have their own. Check ASUS web site (FAQ) and/or ask their tech support if this information has not been provided in the literature provided for that card. You may find that there is no specific information regarding the safe temp or voltage so you just have to take a look at what others are reporting on their OC for that card and use that as a rough estimate. 65 degrees C is not bad and depending on what your fan is running then you are not hitting your thermal wall yet.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brian18741*
> 
> Humm .... so something's gone wrong. I was running Furmark and system froze, all fans came on 100% and I got a blank screen. I had to hold the power button down to get it to restart and know the system doesn't detect the graphics card. Using integrated graphics at the minute.
> The last settings I had it at, I believe, were core 1160mhz and 1.165v. I think memory was stock. Again it's a Sapphire HD 7850 (non-OC one)
> I've restarted the PC a few times, reseated the gpu, tried it in the other PCIe slot, took it out it back in the first one. Looked in BIOS for PCIe graphics etc. Device manager doesn't see it at all, not even a yellow triangle for an unknown device.
> Any ideas?


Could be the slot or could be the card. Do you have another working card you can check out the PCI x16 slot with? Alternately, can you put your card in a known working system to see if it detects it?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rievhardt*
> 
> are glitches on ALAN WAKE normal? I've searched up for it and found many... or is it my card?
> (what I've experienced...in the part where you will see what happened in the lake, the characters did not appear, I only saw the flashlight...I thought it was part of the game but when I looked on some youtube vids...I was surprised...)
> how can I test if my card is faulty on the hardware and not on software?
> I'm using 12.3...
> are 12.6 beta stable?


Not familiar with ALAN WAKE. I believe the current driver is 12.4 so you may want to try updating to that first, or use the beta drivers and then test the card with a few bench programs (i.e., Heaven, Furmark, etc.).


----------



## Brian18741

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkeater*
> 
> Could be the slot or could be the card. Do you have another working card you can check out the PCI x16 slot with? Alternately, can you put your card in a known working system to see if it detects it?


Thanks for the reply man. I'm bringing it into a local PC shop now, they said they would stick it in one of there rigs and see if they can get a signal out of it. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Fletcherea

Just upgraded from an msi 460 700MB version, to an MSI 7850, 1st time going red in MANY years. This little fella is wicked =D
1st time Ive got a 250 dollar range card too(always get the 150-175 range cards) the extra hundred bucks was certainly well spent!


----------



## barkeater

Well, I finally reached the core limit last night. At 1285 the driver crashed. Had to restart my computer to recover. I am at max voltage on TRIXX and my temps were 58 degrees C at 66% fan. Final voltage was 1.219. Pretty amazing! Moving on to the memory


----------



## Bartouille

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkeater*
> 
> Well, I finally reached the core limit last night. At 1285 the driver crashed. Had to restart my computer to recover. I am at max voltage on TRIXX and my temps were 58 degrees C at 66% fan. Can't remember what my voltage was (1.2 something?) but I will edit this post and include. Pretty amazing! Moving on to the memory


Yeah, XFX 7850 allows voltage up to 1.3v, idk if it's good to run the card running at those voltages thought. Apparently it uses 7870 PCB and all 7870 allow voltage up to 1.3v. Has more vrm too.


----------



## Brian18741

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brian18741*
> 
> Thanks for the reply man. I'm bringing it into a local PC shop now, they said they would stick it in one of there rigs and see if they can get a signal out of it. Fingers crossed!


So they got video from it. They didn't have CCC drivers installed on their machine but they were getting picture from it and it was detected.

I tried it again in mine since in case plugging it into their mobo "reset" it to default (from the OC'd voltage) but still nothing. Also deleted MSI Afterburner and ASUS GPU Tweak just in case the problem was the voltage and they were loading it at the higher setting but that didn't help either.

Looks like it's my mobo (ASRock Z77 Extreme 4)? I don't have another card to test in it though.


----------



## candy_van

Hi guys,

Getting ready to pull the trigger on either a 7850 or 7870 and figured this would be a good place to ask:
I know the 7850 is a better buy typically, but the models I'm looking at (TFIII, PCS+) are all about $270 shipped, and I just found a sale for a reference 7870 for $310 shipped

So what do you guys think, worth the extra $40?

TIA


----------



## barkeater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brian18741*
> 
> So they got video from it. They didn't have CCC drivers installed on their machine but they were getting picture from it and it was detected.
> I tried it again in mine since in case plugging it into their mobo "reset" it to default (from the OC'd voltage) but still nothing. Also deleted MSI Afterburner and ASUS GPU Tweak just in case the problem was the voltage and they were loading it at the higher setting but that didn't help either.
> Looks like it's my mobo (ASRock Z77 Extreme 4)? I don't have another card to test in it though.


Mobo or software. Try uninstalling and reinstalling graphics drivers and see if that works. You don't have an old card or a buddy willing to let you borrow his card to test out the slot? Does the card work in another x16 slot on board (if it has one)?


----------



## Brian18741

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkeater*
> 
> Mobo or software. Try uninstalling and reinstalling graphics drivers and see if that works. You don't have an old card or a buddy willing to let you borrow his card to test out the slot? Does the card work in another x16 slot on board (if it has one)?


I have totally removed all drivers and AMD/ATi software (including from registry) but the card isn't being detected at all to install new drivers for. I don't' have access to another card unfortunately.

Someone is suggesting CMOS reset on another forum, worth a shot? Reluctant to lose CPU OC tho and have to start again tho!


----------



## barkeater

you never said whether you tried your second x16 slot


----------



## Brian18741

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkeater*
> 
> you never said whether you tried your second x16 slot


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkeater*
> 
> you never said whether you tried your second x16 slot


Sorry dude, yea I tried it in both slots, no joy. Also started a new thread here so I don't hijack/go way off topic here. Thanks again for your help!


----------



## Jayjr1105

Hey all, I have a transaction in progress right now for The Gigabyte Windforce 7870 with another OCN member. Really excited to play with this card. All my years building PC's this will be the first non-reference card and I'm really looking forward to the reduced noise, heat, power consumption, etc. + 28nm. I do have some questions for you guys...

1) What's the best way to wipe the Nvidia drivers clean (I've used ATIman to wipe AMD drivers before just never Nvidia) Driversweeper?

2) Are others pleased with their Windforce model card? It seems to be a popular one with its 1100 clock out of the box.

3) What are the standard achievable clocks for an average 7870? Above & below average expectations?

Edit: Why isn't this thread "official"?


----------



## barkeater

oic of my card and of my OC for board


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Hey all, I have a transaction in progress right now for The Gigabyte Windforce 7870 with another OCN member. Really excited to play with this card. All my years building PC's this will be the first non-reference card and I'm really looking forward to the reduced noise, heat, power consumption, etc. + 28nm. I do have some questions for you guys...
> 1) What's the best way to wipe the Nvidia drivers clean (I've used ATIman to wipe AMD drivers before just never Nvidia) Driversweeper?
> 2) Are others pleased with their Windforce model card? It seems to be a popular one with its 1100 clock out of the box.
> 3) What are the standard achievable clocks for an average 7870? Above & below average expectations?
> Edit: Why isn't this thread "official"?


I have a GTX580 in the Windforce edition, and it's silent (unless I turn its fans to 60%, then it makes a loud rumble, but the fans never go that high on automatic mode anyway). Pretty good cooling.

Be careful with Driver Sweeper. I used a Guru3D version on one computer, and everything went smoothly, but then on my main computer, I got Driver Sweeper from its main site ( a newer version), and it deleted my Program Files folder contents along with nVidia drivers, as I discovered after a restart... Wasn't a huge deal, but somewhat irritating. It was still useful, because I was getting some artifacts when refreshing pages and scrolling, using my Korean IPS monitor (controlled by GPU), but after running Driver Sweeper, the new Catalyst 12.6 beta works like a charm with my HIS 7870.


----------



## BURNINGchicken3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Hey all, I have a transaction in progress right now for The Gigabyte Windforce 7870 with another OCN member. Really excited to play with this card. All my years building PC's this will be the first non-reference card and I'm really looking forward to the reduced noise, heat, power consumption, etc. + 28nm. I do have some questions for you guys...
> 1) What's the best way to wipe the Nvidia drivers clean (I've used ATIman to wipe AMD drivers before just never Nvidia) Driversweeper?
> 2) Are others pleased with their Windforce model card? It seems to be a popular one with its 1100 clock out of the box.
> 3) What are the standard achievable clocks for an average 7870? Above & below average expectations?
> Edit: Why isn't this thread "official"?


1) i do a clean install every time i get a new piece of hard wear because everything is faster with a clean install so i can not answer this one.

2)i am very happy with mine, i use afterburner and make a custom fan setting because it is at 40% by default when it only needs to be at about 20% at idle and keeps very cool even at 1.3 volts

3) i had mine at 1274mhz/[email protected] 1.3volts but since i installed catayst 12.6 its can only get to 1265/1450 @ 1.3 volts
hop


----------



## di inferi

So, I know a couple of us were having trouble with crashing during BF3 after long play time or idle.

Net Framework 4 install didn't do anything; rather I already had it installed and was still experiencing crashing (I don't have a degree in computer science/engineering... yet, so I am not even sure how this would help?).

I believe, for whatever reason, there is a problem with the voltage regulation on the 7870. This goes in hand with the wild voltage logs we have witnessed.

Increasing the voltage, *even at stock clocks or in some cases (like mine) factory overclocks*, seems to give more stability; I have not experienced a single crash in 48 hours since I have been running 1.3 V. I have played BF3 multiple times, all day







, and the hard-lock black screen has not come up. Fixed? I don't know, but this goes in tow with others experiences as well.

I was starting to get furious; I only run my card at high overclocks for games that really need it. BF3 runs fine on Ultra @ 1080 on stock clocks; but the sporadic crashes at stock clock/voltage were really starting to piss me off.

So, let me know what you guys find with your set ups. I don't necessarily like running a higher voltage 24/7 but I can not complain with the performance.


----------



## Nivity

Question:

Have a Asus 7870 Direct CU II.

Whats the best way to overclock the **** without increasing the voltage to stupid levels.

The voltage is locked to the Core freq.

I could unlink it with asus GPU tweak, but I severly hate that program and dont want it to start on boot each time, but ofc I want to have the clock.

Since the voltage is already at 1.2 default that should be enough to bump up core to 1200-1250 and memory to 5800, but as I said I dont want the voltage to go nuts, want to lock it at 1.2 under load.

Whats the best way?


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Question:
> Have a Asus 7870 Direct CU II.
> Whats the best way to overclock the **** without increasing the voltage to stupid levels.
> The voltage is locked to the Core freq.
> I could unlink it with asus GPU tweak, but I severly hate that program and dont want it to start on boot each time, but ofc I want to have the clock.
> Since the voltage is already at 1.2 default that should be enough to bump up core to 1200-1250 and memory to 5800, but as I said I dont want the voltage to go nuts, want to lock it at 1.2 under load.
> Whats the best way?


If your card allready goes up to 1.2V in load it wont go higher by overclocking.

To raise the voltage you need Asus GPU tweak to do so. [or any other software that can do so]
An overclock alone wont make your voltage rise.

So just overclock your card till you find the max with your stock voltage.

If 1.2V is enough to reach 1200-1250mhz can only be found out by trying.
Not all cards clock the same.

Btw, i would feel 100% safe with a voltage of 1.25V.
I would even feel safe with 1.3V if temperature's are really low.
Thats just my personal opinion though, nothing is "truly" safe when you overclocking.


----------



## kabj06

I can't believe that this thread has gone over 1000 posts!


----------



## ITS OVER 9000!

Ok, so, I just ordered the xfx 7870 Ghost off of newegg for 319$. I just read some reviews on it and it gets like 20C hotter than the other 7870 cards? Is this true? Does this card get hotter than my old gtx 480? Whats going on..Does anyone here have one or had experiences with the card. I might deny shipment at my door step and get a different 7870 unless you guys think ill be ok to still overclock it to 1200 mhz. Thanks


----------



## di inferi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ITS OVER 9000!*
> 
> Ok, so, I just ordered the xfx 7870 Ghost off of newegg for 319$. I just read some reviews on it and it gets like 20C hotter than the other 7870 cards? Is this true? Does this card get hotter than my old gtx 480? Whats going on..Does anyone here have one or had experiences with the card. I might deny shipment at my door step and get a different 7870 unless you guys think ill be ok to still overclock it to 1200 mhz. Thanks


I have the Black Edition. It will definitely overclock to 1200/1400. Many reviews pegged it at the 1250/1450 mark; which is the general area to shoot for. I was able to hit 1300/1500. However, temps are higher than most other cooler designs; in fact I am not even able to run the card through furmark because it will hit +90 C within 2 minutes.

*I use a custom fan profile, or just run the fans at 60%, and the card never goes above 62 C in any real case scenario*, BF3, Max Payne 3, etc. I have great airflow in my case: 200 mm intake front, 120 mm intake front, 200 mm exhaust top, 120 mm H80 push/pull exhaust.

So, if you like the design go for it. It is a great card and has a lifetime warranty. Tech support is very helpful as well. If for some reason you don't hit 1200/1400 on that card just tell them it is crashing on you and get another one through RMA lol.

One thing I might also add: Many of the 7870 users in this thread have reported crashing during BF3; I personally believe it to be lack of sufficient voltage at certain clocks (this would even occur at stock clocks). Increasing the voltage remedies this for lower clocks not typically requiring an over volting in other applications.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ITS OVER 9000!*
> 
> Ok, so, I just ordered the xfx 7870 Ghost off of newegg for 319$. I just read some reviews on it and it gets like 20C hotter than the other 7870 cards? Is this true? Does this card get hotter than my old gtx 480? Whats going on..Does anyone here have one or had experiences with the card. I might deny shipment at my door step and get a different 7870 unless you guys think ill be ok to still overclock it to 1200 mhz. Thanks


20C might be a bit of a stretch... Maybe 4-5c hotter than the Gigabyte Windforce or MSi TFIII. And I will guarantee that card will not run as hot as a 480. I'm also about to swap out a reference 480 for the Gigabyte 7870 and I'm looking forward to cool, silent gaming. And from what I hear, most people can do 1200 easily.


----------



## ITS OVER 9000!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *di inferi*
> 
> I have the Black Edition. It will definitely overclock to 1200/1400. Many reviews pegged it at the 1250/1450 mark; which is the general area to shoot for. I was able to hit 1300/1500. However, temps are higher than most other cooler designs; in fact I am not even able to run the card through furmark because it will hit +90 C within 2 minutes.
> *I use a custom fan profile, or just run the fans at 60%, and the card never goes above 62 C in any real case scenario*, BF3, Max Payne 3, etc. I have great airflow in my case: 200 mm intake front, 120 mm intake front, 200 mm exhaust top, 120 mm H80 push/pull exhaust.
> So, if you like the design go for it. It is a great card and has a lifetime warranty. Tech support is very helpful as well. If for some reason you don't hit 1200/1400 on that card just tell them it is crashing on you and get another one through RMA lol.
> One thing I might also add: Many of the 7870 users in this thread have reported crashing during BF3; I personally believe it to be lack of sufficient voltage at certain clocks (this would even occur at stock clocks). Increasing the voltage remedies this for lower clocks not typically requiring an over volting in other applications.


Thanks a bunch for the info! How loud would you say the card is at 60% fan speed? pretty quiet?


----------



## DEW21689

Okay gents, good news and bad news.... Good news first... We now have a waterblock for the 7870
http://www.ekwb.com/news/222/19/EK-FC7870-for-AMD-Radeon-HD-7870-now-shipping/
Bad news... It uses that god awful looking new design EK is trying to pass off as "sleek/elegant" *sticks finger down throat to inducing vomiting*


----------



## di inferi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ITS OVER 9000!*
> 
> Thanks a bunch for the info! How loud would you say the card is at 60% fan speed? pretty quiet?


It isn't bad. At 60% it is equal to an H80 on the performance settings at idle. At about 65%-70% it starts to become louder than the H80 at idle. Really it just depends on the room; in my previous house it seemed a lot louder; could be placebo who knows. Web browsing / office work at 40%, temp somewhere in the 26-28 C ball park, I can not hear the card over the H80. Keep in mind I have 2x200 mm and 3x120 mm.

I guess what I am trying to say is no, it doesn't sound like a "jet engine" until around 75% (IMO).

I use headphones so the noise is really never an issue for me.

My custom profile is set at 40% speed up until 40 C, 50% @ 50 C, 60% @ 60 C, 65% @ 70 C, once it hits 80 C (it never will real case) it will increase to 100% just for a precaution.

I used to just run it at 60% 24/7 but after tinkering with the fan profiles (Sapphire Trixx - allows over volting as well) I was able to achieve the same temps with less noise at idle. So, I would suggest going that route.

Just general info I probably average around 50 fps @ 1200/1400 and to my knowledge I have never dropped below 40 (BF3 64 player). 1920 x 1080

The only games I haven't been able to max out are The Witcher 2 (who can on a single gpu though) and Max Payne 3 ( certain levels in the single player campaign made performance drop to below 30 fps: mainly levels with a lot of water; other wise it was maxed the whole time).

It is a good card. I plan on upgrading in about 2 years once I finish my degree in computer science / engineering. Then it is on to triple monitors and beasty, beasty desk-computer builds lol. This card will do me well until then!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DEW21689*
> 
> Okay gents, good news and bad news.... Good news first... We now have a waterblock for the 7870
> http://www.ekwb.com/news/222/19/EK-FC7870-for-AMD-Radeon-HD-7870-now-shipping/
> Bad news... It uses that god awful looking new design EK is trying to pass off as "sleek/elegant" *sticks finger down throat to inducing vomiting*


Ya, that isn't the prettiest thing. I would have to see it installed first lol.


----------



## ITS OVER 9000!

Alright di you convinced me to keep the card.







Hope i get as good of overclocking as you got.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Just received my new 7870 (Gigabyte Windforce) and everything installed great, drivers seem well but I am getting a buzzing noise coming from the speakers when the GPU is under any kind of load. On board sound card being used and crappy low wattage speakers but this never happened with my 480. Any insight?

*Update*: The buzz seemed to go away on its own without changing anything but I was just browsing the web a few minutes ago and the screen went white with black vertical stripes (like a yankees jersey) and had to hard reset it. Starting to wonder why I left the green side. Please help me solve this. I really like AMD and want to support them but if this is the crap I have to go through to save on the electric bill then I will toss the 480 right back in and call it a day.

btw.. I'm using 12.6 beta drivers which I thought/heard were quite stable.


----------



## barkeater

why not install the official non-beta drivers (12.4?) and see if that helps?


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkeater*
> 
> why not install the official non-beta drivers (12.4?) and see if that helps?


That's on my to-do list. Not sure if a driver will make a difference when you have a buzzing noise coming from the speakers though. The odd thing is so far all gaming and benching have been stable... OCCT, Furmark, Heaven 3.0, Diablo. Played Diablo for a good hour without an issue, ran multiple Heaven bench runs, Furmark for a good 20 min, etc. Both crashes (one hard lock one recovered) I've seen in the 24 hours owning it have been idle (close to 0% gpu usage).


----------



## di inferi

I was reading through forums (cant remember which one) yesterday and came across alot of users experiencing what you are describing with 12.6.

Take bark's advice and roll back to 12.4. If that solves the issues then it is driver related. If not it is most likely a defective card.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *di inferi*
> 
> I was reading through forums (cant remember which one) yesterday and came across alot of users experiencing what you are describing with 12.6.
> Take bark's advice and roll back to 12.4. If that solves the issues then it is driver related. If not it is most likely a defective card.


I downloaded the latest MSI Afterburner 2.2.2, made some tweaks and cleaned up a lingering Nvidia driver I missed somehow and now everything is working great. I have had absolutely zero issues while gaming on 12.6 beta. I'm at 1200 clock 1300 mem +20% power limit and 1200mV. Since doing all this I haven't had a single idle or load crash/lockup of any kind. I still hear a whine coming from the speakers a little bit when under GPU load (which is weird because it was a low tone buzz at first) but it is barely audible. Maybe I am meant to get a half decent sound card


----------



## VegetarianEater

I just built a comp with an i5-3570k, an MSI 7850 OC (twin frozr III) and 8gb ram

My stock score in 3dmark11 (performance) is around 4900 GPU score (7200 cpu), which seems a little low based on some things i've seen. Using afterburner i was able to get around 5700 GPU score at 1050 core/1450 memory (seemed stable at those speeds too).

Is my card just average or is it oddly slow?

(also i have the card directly connected to the PCI-E 6 pin connector to my PSU, should i use the 6 pin to dual molex connector that came with it instead? or maybe it isn't 100 percent connected to the PCI-e slot?)


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VegetarianEater*
> 
> I just built a comp with an i5-3570k, an MSI 7850 OC (twin frozr III) and 8gb ram
> My stock score in 3dmark11 (performance) is around 4900 GPU score (7200 cpu), which seems a little low based on some things i've seen. Using afterburner i was able to get around 5700 GPU score at 1050 core/1450 memory (seemed stable at those speeds too).
> Is my card just average or is it oddly slow?
> (also i have the card directly connected to the PCI-E 6 pin connector to my PSU, should i use the 6 pin to dual molex connector that came with it instead? or maybe it isn't 100 percent connected to the PCI-e slot?)


That score does seem a little low..
What is your CPU clocked at ?

Fill in your system [sig rig] to make it easier for us to help you.
Also a few screenshots could help.


----------



## Jayek

Just picked up an OEM version of this card for $220! Very impressed with the card so far. Its only temporary though. My first AMD card since the 5000 series.

I had a GTX 670 Windforce but when I switched to an X79 platform I went with a red color scheme and the blue PCB looked absolutely horrendoes with the Rampage board so I sold it.

I needed something to hold me over until I can scoop up a DirectCU 670 (non-TOP) as I've heard awful stuff about the TOP version.

Or maybe i'll just get another 7870 for crossfire







... But definitely not at $350!


----------



## VegetarianEater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> That score does seem a little low..
> What is your CPU clocked at ?
> Fill in your system [sig rig] to make it easier for us to help you.
> Also a few screenshots could help.












http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2416163

i think that's everything you need, right?

EDIT here's my 3dmark results as well

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3711470


----------



## Farih

The graphics score seems a bit low.

Un-instal drivers with ATIman
http://www.overclock.net/t/1130717/new-version-uninstaller-by-atiman

And try again with a new fresh instal of drivers.


----------



## VegetarianEater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> The graphics score seems a bit low.
> Un-instal drivers with ATIman
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1130717/new-version-uninstaller-by-atiman
> And try again with a new fresh instal of drivers.


well i didn't try that, as i used a different uninstall method yesterday and it didn't work, but also i've read some weird things about ATIMAN, but i did something in my motherboard BIOS and all of the sudden my base graphics score (no overclock) increased from 4900 to 5225 and when i overclocked to 1050/1450 i got this

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3733743

so not as bad as it was. I disabled the intel power saving thing in my bios (CPU related i thought), but i may have also changed another setting, i'm not sure (and my CPU score even went down, despite my GPU score shooting up)


----------



## majnu

7850 xfire



Core: 1200
Mem Clock: 1450
Votlage: 1170



BF3 MP 48 Player Nosehair Canals Server - All Ultra, 4XAA, AP: High, AF X16 1920X1080p, MB:Off

Crysis 2 Campaign + DX11 and High Res Pack. All Ultra, 1920X1080p

Metro 2033 Campaign. DX11 On, DOF:Off, Very High Settings, 1920X1080p


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VegetarianEater*
> 
> well i didn't try that, as i used a different uninstall method yesterday and it didn't work, but also i've read some weird things about ATIMAN, but i did something in my motherboard BIOS and all of the sudden my base graphics score (no overclock) increased from 4900 to 5225 and when i overclocked to 1050/1450 i got this
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3733743
> so not as bad as it was. I disabled the intel power saving thing in my bios (CPU related i thought), but i may have also changed another setting, i'm not sure (and my CPU score even went down, despite my GPU score shooting up)


That graphic score looks how it should be now









Now overclock the life out of it and dont forget to OC your cpu to


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VegetarianEater*
> 
> well i didn't try that, as i used a different uninstall method yesterday and it didn't work, but also i've read some weird things about ATIMAN, but i did something in my motherboard BIOS and all of the sudden my base graphics score (no overclock) increased from 4900 to 5225 and when i overclocked to 1050/1450 i got this
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3733743
> so not as bad as it was. I disabled the intel power saving thing in my bios (CPU related i thought), but i may have also changed another setting, i'm not sure (and my CPU score even went down, despite my GPU score shooting up)


According to this TT chart you are above average if you haven't overclocked at all yet.
The chart is very accurate. The 6788 score was very close to my 7870 when it was stock.


----------



## VegetarianEater

Well that score was with my card at 1050 mhz, with 900mhz (standard OC, the card came overclocked) my graphics score was 5225 and the overall score was around P5400


----------



## SSinner62

Crank that puppy up tp 1210. i have same cpu running at 4.3 ghz and a sapphire 7850, i cranked it up to 1210/1400 and crcked 7000 on 3dmark 11.it wounldnt take 1225. ill post some screen shots later.


----------



## Flikka

Running a single Sapphire 7870 OC edition clocked to 1325/1450 and a 3DMark 11 score of P7738 on the beta 12.7 drivers. Card doesnt like 1350 core clock. 2500k at 4.7


----------



## theamdman

the 78xx are out? me shake head in anger!!!

(See Sig-Rig)

edit.
I'm Proud, Pleased and PO'ed at AMD... i expected a another month......


----------



## SSinner62




----------



## DEW21689

The EK waterblocks for the 7870 I linked earlier in this thread have been confirmed to be compatible with reference design 7850s. Lets keep praying for less ugly designs than what EK is now pushing on us... That is all =P


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Hey,

I had blue screen issues when starting up games a month or two ago.

I figured it was the crossfire bridge connecting my two sapphire HD7870 because I changed it and didn't get the blue screens anymore.

Yesterday I installed Mass Effect 3 and when Crossfire is enabled I get a blue screen again. If I disable it I have no issues.

Should I just try a clean install of my system? or it there something wrong with the cards/motherboard?

I also saw that when you do the windows rating that when crossfire is enabled I get a rating for graphic of 7.6 when I disable crossfire I get 7.9

Very weird


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Hey,
> I had blue screen issues when starting up games a month or two ago.
> I figured it was the crossfire bridge connecting my two sapphire HD7870 because I changed it and didn't get the blue screens anymore.
> Yesterday I installed Mass Effect 3 and when Crossfire is enabled I get a blue screen again. If I disable it I have no issues.
> Should I just try a clean install of my system? or it there something wrong with the cards/motherboard?
> I also saw that when you do the windows rating that when crossfire is enabled I get a rating for graphic of 7.6 when I disable crossfire I get 7.9
> Very weird


Depends on the blue screen you are getting. Did you happen to remember what code the blue screens were? If not you can use Bluescreenview and see what the bug check codes were and what driver was causing the issue. Most likely you need to wipe drivers clean with ATIman or driversweeper (in safe mode) and download new ones. You'll have to do some research on what drivers are best for 7xxx series crossfire because I have no idea. Do you have ULPS disabled in the registry? It's recommended for all xfire users...

How to disable Ulps:

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\Cl ass\{4D36E968-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}]

and change "EnableUlps" to 0 under the 0000 and 0001 or 0003 keys.

Quote from another poster on Tom's...
"ULPS, which is a crossfire power saving function. It basically makes one of your cards go completely idle and not draw power if not in use (i.e. desktop, etc). however there are issues where it tries to drop into idle mode while its being used."


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Depends on the blue screen you are getting. Did you happen to remember what code the blue screens were? If not you can use Bluescreenview and see what the bug check codes were and what driver was causing the issue. Most likely you need to wipe drivers clean with ATIman or driversweeper (in safe mode) and download new ones. You'll have to do some research on what drivers are best for 7xxx series crossfire because I have no idea. Do you have ULPS disabled in the registry? It's recommended for all xfire users...
> How to disable Ulps:
> [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\Cl ass\{4D36E968-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}]
> and change "EnableUlps" to 0 under the 0000 and 0001 or 0003 keys.
> Quote from another poster on Tom's...
> "ULPS, which is a crossfire power saving function. It basically makes one of your cards go completely idle and not draw power if not in use (i.e. desktop, etc). however there are issues where it tries to drop into idle mode while its being used."


Thanks! I'll try this tonight. I don't remember the codes but if I saw correctly the codes were not all visible like the resolution didn't fit my screen.

I hope this works


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

I downloaded Bluescreenview and this is what it shows:










It's not really readable, here is bigger version

http://i1050.photobucket.com/albums/s401/LollieLaurie/Bluescreen-1.jpg

I assume it has something to do with DirectX

Should I still unistall the drivers?


----------



## Jayjr1105

I would try different drivers, make sure you use ATIman or Driver Sweeper in safe mode to yank the current ones. What catalyst are you on now?


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> I would try different drivers, make sure you use ATIman or Driver Sweeper in safe mode to yank the current ones. What catalyst are you on now?


I was on 12.3 and upgraded to 12.4 both gave me the blue screen


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> I was on 12.3 and upgraded to 12.4 both gave me the blue screen


Try 12.6 beta I guess. Have you done the registry ULPS fix yet? You are working with stock clocks right? If you have any overclock at all I would back them down


----------



## barkeater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> I downloaded Bluescreenview and this is what it shows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not really readable, here is bigger version
> http://i1050.photobucket.com/albums/s401/LollieLaurie/Bluescreen-1.jpg
> I assume it has something to do with DirectX
> Should I still unistall the drivers?


What happens if you disable crossfire? or try running just one card? What version of video driver/cap?


----------



## Flikka

I'm on 12.7 and I can report that I haven't had any issues so far so maby give that one ago.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Try 12.6 beta I guess. Have you done the registry ULPS fix yet? You are working with stock clocks right? If you have any overclock at all I would back them down


Nope not yet, I'll do that tomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkeater*
> 
> What happens if you disable crossfire? or try running just one card? What version of video driver/cap?


One card runs just fine, I already switched them and changed the crossfire bridge. That worked for a while though.

Currently I'm on 12.4

I'll try what Jayjr1105 suggested tomorrow and I'll see what happens


----------



## colforbin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flikka*
> 
> I'm on 12.7 and I can report that I haven't had any issues so far so maby give that one ago.


Link for 12.7?


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *colforbin*
> 
> Link for 12.7?


12.7 Beta


----------



## Jayjr1105

Back to whining about my own card/problem... My 7870 is really acting up lately. This morning I wasn't even on the machine and all I heard was loud buzzing and looked over at the screen and it was blank. Had to hard reset it. This has happened now on 12.6 & 12.7 but I have other beef with 12.3 & 12.4 (games crashing, OCCT crashing, etc.) so I'm really out of options other than RMA at this point.


----------



## MrSkim

Whats the OC potential for 7870 and the 7850?


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSkim*
> 
> Whats the OC potential for 7870 and the 7850?


7850's can clock 1200+ [not all] and 7870's can clock 1300+ [not all]

The 7850 has a much lower base clock and thus have a higher OC potential... its not faster though.


----------



## MrSkim

So would 7870 for $300 be a good buy?
Was thinking of buying MSI 7850 PE for $280 or so.


----------



## candy_van

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSkim*
> 
> So would 7870 for $300 be a good buy?
> Was thinking of buying MSI 7850 PE for $280 or so.


For ~$20 more its worth going for the 7870 (Ive seen ref models and a TFIII go for $299.99)
Some of the 7850s out there are way overpriced right now.

Sent from Stugots Mobile


----------



## Swuell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *candy_van*
> 
> For ~$20 more its worth going for the 7870 (Ive seen ref models and a TFIII go for $299.99)
> Some of the 7850s out there are way overpriced right now.
> Sent from Stugots Mobile


The MSI 7870 Hawk edition is out which outbeats any 7950 oc'd cept for the lighting edition of 7950 of course... Though retail is from around $360 or so... maybe $340 if you have an $20 MSI rebate. Though for $300 for an MSI 7870 TWIN FROZR 3 you can't go wrong.. and you'll most likely have a $20 rebate promotion from MSI so that means you're netting $20 back







for double the performance of a 7850 and pretty much beating a 7950 cost/performance ratio.

Anybody know what the safest max temp is for the MSI 7870 card and the voltage? Both safe so that it would detract from the life of the gpu? I forgot the formula but it was like MAX temp-10%=temp that you would want to be around.. I'm assuming the same as voltage. :|


----------



## di inferi

XFX told me max "safe" temp is 90; over voltage at 1.3 (however you will see much higher spikes due to the architecture).

Has anyone upgraded to 12.7 yet? Any performance increases?


----------



## Jayjr1105

12.6 is an official release now and 12.7 is an official beta release. Using new 12.6 now and 3DMark11 crashes as soon as I click on the icon. Not sure what's up with that. Anyone else not able to run 3dmark11 on official 12.6? Tried uninstall and reinstall with no luck. *shrug*


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Depends on the blue screen you are getting. Did you happen to remember what code the blue screens were? If not you can use Bluescreenview and see what the bug check codes were and what driver was causing the issue. Most likely you need to wipe drivers clean with ATIman or driversweeper (in safe mode) and download new ones. You'll have to do some research on what drivers are best for 7xxx series crossfire because I have no idea. Do you have ULPS disabled in the registry? It's recommended for all xfire users...
> How to disable Ulps:
> [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\Cl ass\{4D36E968-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}]
> and change "EnableUlps" to 0 under the 0000 and 0001 or 0003 keys.
> Quote from another poster on Tom's...
> "ULPS, which is a crossfire power saving function. It basically makes one of your cards go completely idle and not draw power if not in use (i.e. desktop, etc). however there are issues where it tries to drop into idle mode while its being used."


Seems to be working









Thanks

I installed the official 12.6 drivers. I'll try running 3dmark11


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

I downloaded 3dMark11 (free version)

Running HD7870 (sapphire, standard edition not overclocked) in CrossfireX:

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3778210

Crossfire disabled:

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3778340


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> I downloaded 3dMark11 (free version)
> Running HD7870 (sapphire, standard edition not overclocked) in CrossfireX:
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3778210
> Crossfire disabled:
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3778340


The crossfire disabled score seems low. A 7870 should get close to 6900-7000 by itself. I think I got 7400 with a 1200/1300 OC


----------



## davidterano123

Hello, i want to ask something, I'm using Sapphire HD 7870.
Anyone know how to run above 1.3 voltage, I used to use MSI afterburner


----------



## tango bango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidterano123*
> 
> Hello, i want to ask something, I'm using Sapphire HD 7870.
> Anyone know how to run above 1.3 voltage, I used to use MSI afterburner


You might use riviatuner.


----------



## DEW21689

Just got my 2nd 7850, currently running them in x16 / x8 (PCI-E 2.0) using a crossfire bridge from my old 4870s (my 7850s didn't come with a bridge) and I don't think I'm really seeing any performance issues atm. I have both cards clocked @ 1000/1250 and both are folding @ 100% 24/7









I can't wait to get these cards under water, I'm just currently holding off hoping either EK will go back to their old design (unlikely) or another company will release a waterblock for the 7850.

Hopefully someone can answer this for me... I am currently as I mentioned using my bridge adapter from my 4870s, is there any difference between the bridges for the 7xxx cards and the 4xxx cards? Is it like I'm running a USB/Sata Rev3 in a USB/Sata Rev2 port or will this not matter at all?


----------



## Jayjr1105

The MSI TFIII 7870 is down to $289 + FS & Dirt Showdown on the egg. Heck of a deal... I should have been a little more patient. Bought my Gigabyte WF from the marketplace for $300









Deal here.


----------



## FLCLimax

if anyone is interested in selling their 7850 please let me know.


----------



## DizzlePro

I got my XFX 7850 a few days ago

I've got it @ 1250mhz/6020mhz with 1.212 VDDC

12.4 Drivers

this card is silent when the fans @50%

During heaven it reaches a maximum of 64 degrees with the fan @ 60%

GPUZ http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/ubwsq/

CARD






AND HEAVEN


----------



## Testier

Are there heavy microstutters on CF/7870/50 like the older 6870/50 cards?


----------



## technodean

Just got my 7850 Sapphire NON OC version, However Techpowerup records it as over clocked but msi afterburner or CCC show it as 860/ 1200. AS in the first Photo I increased the core to 949 which shows up via techpowerup but doesn't decrease the memory to 1200?. Also any over clock over the 920/ 1250 gives me micro stutter in gaming. Any thoughts as lots of you get really good OC's.


----------



## DizzlePro

What driver's are you using?


----------



## SPEEDvrzone

Hi technodean
Its normal

I have a Sapphire 7850 Non OC version too.
GPUZ will report it as OC speed

If u use the older version of GPUZ 0.6.0 from filehippo
you will see 860/1200 for top n bottom GPUZ reading

the Sapphire 7850 Non OC has a reading bug with gpuz 0.6.2
older version of the gpuz reads fine.


----------



## rievhardt

7870 issue.... http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=364498 I'm now having nightmares on how to solve this


----------



## Swuell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rievhardt*
> 
> 7870 issue.... http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=364498 I'm now having nightmares on how to solve this


Check your PSU. Check your clearance (fans, and anything that might get in the airflow for cooling your card). Check your cables. If they are correct, check wether or not your using a rail of the cable or 2. If your using 1 whole cable with the two heads, try using two seperate ones. (I did that and it fixed the crashes, along with the clearing of a cable that was in front of the GPU's fan).

Update to the latest 12.7 ATI beta driver, and also download the caps as it will not only help with multi GPU configurations but also single GPU. Report back.


----------



## barkeater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I got my XFX 7850 a few days ago
> I've got it @ 1250mhz/6020mhz with 1.212 VDDC
> 12.4 Drivers
> this card is silent when the fans @50%
> During heaven it reaches a maximum of 64 degrees with the fan @ 60%
> GPUZ http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/ubwsq/
> CARD
> 
> 
> 
> AND HEAVEN


Nice OC. I love my xfx 7850 and agreed. 50% fan still barely audible. Not till 60% do you start to notice.


----------



## bf3player1978

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuraNova*
> 
> The HD 7800 series came at just before the time the Nvidia GTX 680 was on the verge of being released. So almost all of the focus was on that card and it's rumored benchmarks compared to the HD 7970. Soon after the relase of that card, a ton of "HD 7970 vs GTX 680" threads popped up all over the place. This put the 7800 series on the backburner and its release fell on quite a few deaf ears. One of the other main reasons is its price point, I think. in any event, I do plan to get an HD 7870 very soon (this week actually). I hope in the future, more people consider these cards. Probably once the price comes down a bit, more people will buy into it.
> In the meantime, I have enhanced this "club" of sorts to include a spreadsheet on the front page. I was the first response in the thread, so it was an easy spot to garner attention without having outside or inside members to go to another page. Also, I have always wanted to do a spreadsheet for a thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If there are any questions or columns you want me to add to the list, or if you have a 78xx card and want to be added, let me or kabj06 know. I guess we can all try to make something of a club here, but I doubt it'll take off like the 7900 series and GTX 680 clubs have. I really think the 7850 and 7870 are great cards based on the reviews I read. I hope they come down in price a bit more to entice people a bit more.


How do I get the links on my sig? I wanna be in the 7800 club and the 4.0 ghz club


----------



## flash2021

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/drxwb/



let me in!!!


----------



## flash2021

once you are accepted, theres a link on the first page with code, just copy the code into the SIG part of your profile


----------



## bf3player1978

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flash2021*
> 
> once you are accepted, theres a link on the first page with code, just copy the code into the SIG part of your profile


How do I apply


----------



## Swuell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bf3player1978*
> 
> How do I apply


Like this


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flash2021*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/drxwb/
> 
> let me in!!!






Than you're all done and do exactly what he said ^.









Speaking of this I need to get on it haha..


----------



## flash2021

so 78xx gurus...2 questions:

1. Im using CCC for OC'ing my HIS ICEQ 7870 GHz edition...have gotten up to 1225/1450 MHz stable...but the 1450 is the max i can go on CCC, is there a program I can D/L to push it higher? I read something about an MSI afterburner beta...can anyone confirm?
1a. my latest 3dm11 score is P7754 (when coupled with my i5-3570K OC'd to 4.6 GHz









2. if, eventually, I want to run another 7870 card in crossfire, and I buy an MSI card or one thats known to OC maybe a bit higher, do both cards run at the lowest clock of the 2, or do they in fact work with seperate clocks?

thanks!


----------



## di inferi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flash2021*
> 
> so 78xx gurus...2 questions:
> 1. Im using CCC for OC'ing my HIS ICEQ 7870 GHz edition...have gotten up to 1225/1450 MHz stable...but the 1450 is the max i can go on CCC, is there a program I can D/L to push it higher? I read something about an MSI afterburner beta...can anyone confirm?
> 1a. my latest 3dm11 score is P7754 (when coupled with my i5-3570K OC'd to 4.6 GHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. if, eventually, I want to run another 7870 card in crossfire, and I buy an MSI card or one thats known to OC maybe a bit higher, do both cards run at the lowest clock of the 2, or do they in fact work with seperate clocks?
> thanks!


There is absolutely no way you have reached those clocks using only CCC. If you are honestly getting those clocks at stock voltage and not having driver crash then you have the mother of all cards....

Anyways, use Saphhire Trixx for voltage control. And XFire cards can either use independent or identical clocks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swuell*
> 
> Check your PSU. Check your clearance (fans, and anything that might get in the airflow for cooling your card). Check your cables. If they are correct, check wether or not your using a rail of the cable or 2. If your using 1 whole cable with the two heads, try using two seperate ones. (I did that and it fixed the crashes, along with the clearing of a cable that was in front of the GPU's fan).
> Update to the latest 12.7 ATI beta driver, and also download the caps as it will not only help with multi GPU configurations but also single GPU. Report back.


It doesn't have anything to do with a 6 pin blocking the fans on the card. If you also read that thread he linked no one is near overheating.

12.7 didn't solve anything because that is what I am using and the random black screen/sound loops are still present.

Google "7870 black screen sound loop" and you will see how widespread the problem is.


----------



## Swuell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bf3player1978*
> 
> How do I apply


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *di inferi*
> 
> There is absolutely no way you have reached those clocks using only CCC. If you are honestly getting those clocks at stock voltage and not having driver crash then you have the mother of all cards....
> Anyways, use Saphhire Trixx for voltage control. And XFire cards can either use independent or identical clocks.
> It doesn't have anything to do with a 6 pin blocking the fans on the card. If you also read that thread he linked no one is near overheating.
> 12.7 didn't solve anything because that is what I am using and the random black screen/sound loops are still present.
> Google "7870 black screen sound loop" and you will see how widespread the problem is.


Did you check what I mentioned? I had that problem till I checked and did everything I just suggested.. and no problems now lol. Wasn't saying 12.7 solved anything... because at that time I was using 12.6 beta


----------



## di inferi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swuell*
> 
> Did you check what I mentioned? I had that problem till I checked and did everything I just suggested.. and no problems now lol. Wasn't saying 12.7 solved anything... because at that time I was using 12.6 beta


Then count yourself as one of the lucky ones who simply swapped cables and no longer had crashes.


----------



## flash2021

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *di inferi*
> 
> There is absolutely no way you have reached those clocks using only CCC. If you are honestly getting those clocks at stock voltage and not having driver crash then you have the mother of all cards....
> Anyways, use Saphhire Trixx for voltage control. And XFire cards can either use independent or identical clocks.
> .


hm yea I see what you mean, let me clarify...

I have MSI afterburner installed as well, and I have used that to up the voltage to 1262 mV to get my 1225/1450 OC stabilized...for small adjustments if needed I just open CCC or just to check that msi applied the OC upon restart ...the 2.2.2v of afterburner has a max memory clock of 1450 MHz....so I was asking what software is available that offers a higher cap on mem clock

sorry I wasen't clear before


----------



## AuraNova

Just to let people know, I rank who is on the top of each cards list by core clock first. If there is a "tie" I go by memory clock next.


----------



## DizzlePro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuraNova*
> 
> Just to let people know, I rank who is on the top of each cards list by core clock first. If there is a "tie" I go by memory clock next.


add me


----------



## bf3player1978

HIS iceqX hd7850 owner, add me plz


----------



## flash2021

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flash2021*
> 
> hm yea I see what you mean, let me clarify...
> I have MSI afterburner installed as well, and I have used that to up the voltage to 1262 mV to get my 1225/1450 OC stabilized...for small adjustments if needed I just open CCC or just to check that msi applied the OC upon restart ...the 2.2.2v of afterburner has a max memory clock of 1450 MHz....so I was asking what software is available that offers a higher cap on mem clock
> sorry I wasen't clear before


update: I have figured out how to unlock the unsupported mode in MSI AB...so nm about that post

I've managed to get a stable 7870 in games using 1227/1540 clocks!!!

3DMark11 score: 7845 !!!


----------



## csm725

2 issues I have had with my 7870:
1) Vertical gray stripes (one time occurrence, I think Photoshop caused it)
2) Screen dimming issue http://www.overclock.net/t/1277825/7870-issues-resuming-from-dimmed-screen
Any fixes, folks?


----------



## flash2021

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> 2 issues I have had with my 7870:
> 1) Vertical gray stripes (one time occurrence, I think Photoshop caused it)
> 2) Screen dimming issue http://www.overclock.net/t/1277825/7870-issues-resuming-from-dimmed-screen
> Any fixes, folks?


what ver of catalyst to you have? maybe try the new 12.7 beta? what are your settings if you are OC'd ?


----------



## csm725

12.6.
1125 MHz core, 1300 MHZ mem. stock volts on core and mem
I had the screen dimming issue in 12.4 and 12.6, just had the vertical stripes issue today while working in PS.


----------



## Freekers

Got my 7870 this week. Overclocked it to 1150Mhz Core, 1500 Mhz RAM @ 1250mV. Asic Quality is 80.5%.
2 hour Furmark stable.
How do I check if the card is getting throttled? In BF3, I am not getting superB performance that I would expect from this card.. lots of random stutter.

Thanks!


----------



## di inferi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freekers*
> 
> Got my 7870 this week. Overclocked it to 1150Mhz Core, 1500 Mhz RAM @ 1250mV. Asic Quality is 80.5%.
> 2 hour Furmark stable.
> How do I check if the card is getting throttled? In BF3, I am not getting superB performance that I would expect from this card.. lots of random stutter.
> Thanks!


Download GPU-Z and enable logging.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freekers*
> 
> Got my 7870 this week. Overclocked it to 1150Mhz Core, 1500 Mhz RAM @ 1250mV. Asic Quality is 80.5%.
> 2 hour Furmark stable.
> How do I check if the card is getting throttled? In BF3, I am not getting superB performance that I would expect from this card.. lots of random stutter.
> 
> Thanks!


Ram is probably overclocked too much. It will test out stable but performance decreases when you go too high with memory clock. Try backing it down to 1300 or so and retry bf3

Sent from my SGH-I897 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bf3player1978

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Ram is probably overclocked too much. It will test out stable but performance decreases when you go too high with memory clock. Try backing it down to 1300 or so and retry bf3
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using Tapatalk 2


but i thought higher clock was better


----------



## Freekers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *di inferi*
> 
> Download GPU-Z and enable logging.


Okay. What exactly should I look for in the log file?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Ram is probably overclocked too much. It will test out stable but performance decreases when you go too high with memory clock. Try backing it down to 1300 or so and retry bf3
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using Tapatalk 2


Thanks will do.


----------



## DEW21689

After Installing my 2nd 7850 for crossfire I put the 6GB of RAM back into my system that I had been using to troubleshoot other systems for a total of 12GB (AMD's site advises 8GB for crossfire) and went to check dxdiag's display tab and what I found has left me confused. With 2x7850's and 6GB DDR3 my Approx. Total Memory was at like 2.7GB. Since adding the extra 6GB of RAM it now says my ATM is 1.7GB, but the 7850s alone have 2GB so how is this possible? Is it just the amount of my DDR3 being allocated for vram? If so why did it drop to 1.7GB when I added another 6GB? Back when I had a 1GB 5870 dxdiag said I had like 3.7GB.

Anyways sorry for the long post, any help/insight would be appreciated as I've never really crossfired before so this is my first time dealing with any potential issues as a result of crossfire.


----------



## neoroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freekers*
> 
> Got my 7870 this week. Overclocked it to 1150Mhz Core, 1500 Mhz RAM @ 1250mV. Asic Quality is 80.5%.
> 2 hour Furmark stable.
> How do I check if the card is getting throttled? In BF3, I am not getting superB performance that I would expect from this card.. lots of random stutter.
> Thanks!


Wow nice stressing bro







but I think its abit too hard using Furmark, just do 2-3hours of looping Vantage (DX10 stressing) and 3DMark2011 (DX11 stressning) and perhaps 3DMark2003 since it has DX7, DX8 and DX9 stressing.

Mine just stressing with daily gaming 2-3 hours







mostly Crysis2 with all max at fullHD res... sometimes metro 2033.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bf3player1978*
> 
> but i thought higher clock was better


Higher clocks are better but with 7xxx series cards you reach a point where the RAM doesn't benefit past a certain clock, Instead of artifacting it will just dip in performance. With 1600 clocks this is likely the case. If you look up 78xx benchmarking reviews, you'll see that 1450 is about the highest you should be going with these cards.


----------



## DizzlePro

I got my XFX 7850 Running @ 1260/6040Mhz - 1250V. I get temps as high as 76 Degrees Celsius during furmarks burn in test


My Heaven score


A few questions
Is a ASIC quality score of 87.2 good?
What temps/Voltage would be good for 24/7?

Thanks in Advance


----------



## neoroy

@Dizzlepro, I guess bigger ASIC quality means better overclocking in air cooling







but low ASIC quality means better overclocking in water/LN2 cooling.
Mine has 81.9% and can goes up to 1200/1450MHz with def vgpu 1.218v ^_^

The most safer temps/voltage for 24/7 would be under 70c for temps and use only default volt.... but according to guru3d the highest/max volt in MSI afterburner is also safe for daily unless you unlock it


----------



## nysarac

http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18407138

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/5911882793?page=1

http://www.neoseeker.com/forums/17/t1736292-new-graphics-card-issue-flickering-while-gaming/

Can you fix ? ım single card not cfx
my card 3d speed use after fclicker screen.
all drivers update.
Connectind dvı (dvı vga aparat)
Sorry bad english.


----------



## DEW21689

Well so far all my questions/requests have gone ignored so this is my last attempt bothering with this thread...

I seem to be having an issue with my crossfired 7850s. Whatever card I use as the second card or "Linked Adapter" loses all of its controls/settings in the CCC unless I am currently using the card in like [email protected] or furmark. I also lose all sensor data on its temps/voltages etc in any monitoring program unless I am currently putting a load on it. I also get weird screen glitches play SC2. I tried doing a fresh install of my system, putting the cards on a different CPU/Mobo/PSU, using a different crossfire bridge adapter etc. Running each card alone works fine, and if I disable crossfiring I lose the ability to see the card but it seems to take on whatever settings I set (If I set the fan to a % and this disable Xfire the fan will go to that speed)

Please, I'm losing my mind and about to RMA both cards as I can't figure out which has the issue.

Edit: The voltage for the card also sits at 1.210v regardless of the clock speeds while my main card sits at 1.038v 1000/1250 under 100% load.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DEW21689*
> 
> Well so far all my questions/requests have gone ignored so this is my last attempt bothering with this thread...
> I seem to be having an issue with my crossfired 7850s. Whatever card I use as the second card or "Linked Adapter" loses all of its controls/settings in the CCC unless I am currently using the card in like [email protected] or furmark. I also lose all sensor data on its temps/voltages etc in any monitoring program unless I am currently putting a load on it. I also get weird screen glitches play SC2. I tried doing a fresh install of my system, putting the cards on a different CPU/Mobo/PSU, using a different crossfire bridge adapter etc. Running each card alone works fine, and if I disable crossfiring I lose the ability to see the card but it seems to take on whatever settings I set (If I set the fan to a % and this disable Xfire the fan will go to that speed)
> Please, I'm losing my mind and about to RMA both cards as I can't figure out which has the issue.
> Edit: The voltage for the card also sits at 1.210v regardless of the clock speeds while my main card sits at 1.038v 1000/1250 under 100% load.


When the cards are idle the second card will turn off completely.. well like for 97%.
This make's it loose all sensor readings and is perfectly normal.

About the glitches, do you run the game with Vsync on ?

About the voltage's:
Each 7850 can have a different voltage on load.
One of my 7850's had 1.210V and the other 1.075V or so.
If you switch the card around you will see the high voltage on card 1 if like you say you have it now as card 2.

What driver are you on ?
12.6 worked great for me.


----------



## nysarac

http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18407138

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/5911882793?page=1

http://www.neoseeker.com/forums/17/t1736292-new-graphics-card-issue-flickering-while-gaming/

Can you fix ? ım single card not cfx
my card 3d speed use after fclicker screen.
all drivers update.
Connectind dvı (dvı vga aparat)
Sorry bad english.

HELP ME PLEASE!

PROBLEM İS DRİVER ?
OR CARD ?


----------



## DEW21689

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> When the cards are idle the second card will turn off completely.. well like for 97%.
> This make's it loose all sensor readings and is perfectly normal.
> About the glitches, do you run the game with Vsync on ?
> About the voltage's:
> Each 7850 can have a different voltage on load.
> One of my 7850's had 1.210V and the other 1.075V or so.
> If you switch the card around you will see the high voltage on card 1 if like you say you have it now as card 2.
> What driver are you on ?
> 12.6 worked great for me.


Really? It wasn't doing this until yesterday and I've had it for about a week now. The voltage also wasn't this high a week ago. I will switch their positions and see what happens. I am running 12.6, and currently I have Vsync off, should I turn it on?


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DEW21689*
> 
> Really? It wasn't doing this until yesterday and I've had it for about a week now. The voltage also wasn't this high a week ago. I will switch their positions and see what happens. I am running 12.6, and currently I have Vsync off, should I turn it on?


Yes, i would try with Vsync on...
You might just be running like 100+ FPS and the tearing could make it look to you like its "glitching"


----------



## DEW21689

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Yes, i would try with Vsync on...
> You might just be running like 100+ FPS and the tearing could make it look to you like its "glitching"


Turned Vsync on, no difference. Locked refresh rate to 60Hz, no difference.

My setup is as follows...

i7-920 @ 3.2GHz
6x2GB DDR3 1600MHz 9-9-9-24-2
2x7850s
2x10k RPM Western Digital 300GB raptors
32" 1080p LCD Samsung TV (Using HDMI cable) running 1920x1080

Fresh Install (I reformatted just because of this) Drivers are 12.6


----------



## Swuell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *di inferi*
> 
> Then count yourself as one of the lucky ones who simply swapped cables and no longer had crashes.


Sadly to say this isn't right no more..







. After a week or so of the 12.7 my screen lost signal again!!







I'm guessing this is the crashing/idling voltage problem??? :\ Also is it me or for some reason overscan still leaves about an half inch of the tv black??? I can't seem to adjust it so it fits the whole screen.. O__O


----------



## nysarac

http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18407138

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/5911882793?page=1

http://www.neoseeker.com/forums/17/t1736292-new-graphics-card-issue-flickering-while-gaming/

Can you fix ? ım single card not cfx
my card 3d speed use after fclicker screen.
all drivers update.
Connectind dvı (dvı vga aparat)
Sorry bad english.

HELP ME PLEASE!

PROBLEM İS DRİVER ?
OR CARD ?
How to solved problem ?


----------



## Xoriam

1280 core clock
1450 memory clock
60c full load

Sapphire Dual-X 7850
I hit the voltage cap in Sapphire Trixx or I would go further, anyone can help me out?

Here is my validation
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/kpvyh/


----------



## di inferi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nysarac*
> 
> http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18407138
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/5911882793?page=1
> http://www.neoseeker.com/forums/17/t1736292-new-graphics-card-issue-flickering-while-gaming/
> Can you fix ? ım single card not cfx
> my card 3d speed use after fclicker screen.
> all drivers update.
> Connectind dvı (dvı vga aparat)
> Sorry bad english.
> HELP ME PLEASE!
> PROBLEM İS DRİVER ?
> OR CARD ?
> How to solved problem ?


-Use driver sweeper to remove all traces of drivers from your previous card. Install 12.6/7b and test on both.

http://xfxstorage.com/Support/ATI-Driver-Installation-Troubleshooting.pdf

-Are you overclocked? You may be beyond your limit. If so back down your clocks/voltage. If not disregard.

-If driver sweep/re-install does not fix the problem and you are not overlcocked then return/RMA the card.


----------



## nysarac

Doesnot fix driver sweeper unistal 1.27 beta after 12.6 ınsatlling not fixed
And that's got 2.hd7850.
I bought a new card is more of same have the same problem again
My monitor FLATRON e2240s
I tested with GTX 260 seamlessly
But the troubled 7850 hd
My tested referance pcb s hd7850 Retail Sapphire Hd7850 o.c


Differences between the 2 cards
Driver for my problem?
Hardware failure?


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Got my 7870 on the egg for 240 will be here Thursday. Hope I can start maxing out games now.









Paired it with a 3570k and a Maximus V Gene


----------



## nysarac

dear 7850 users connect vga in monitör
load the card and seeing mönitör flskers lines horizantal ?
and 2. card buying :S seeing flickers hd 7850 s vga fault ?
my monitör led 21.5


----------



## dudgeon

Do I just have a terrible card? I can't get my DC II's voltage past 1.175v without crashing to vertical stripes or a black or white screen depending on what I'm stressing it with. I'm currently stable at 1100/5200 with 1.165v, but really would like to go higher. My stock voltage was 1.138v. I can't get GPU-Z to open, but I'm guessing my ASIC quality is pretty poor.

Is there a way to get my voltage higher? There is plenty of headroom in Asus's GPU Tweak, but it will crash at any clock speed with voltages higher then around 1.175v. I haven't read about instabibilty from too much voltage other than as a result of temps, but my temps are totaly fine.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## dudgeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nysarac*
> 
> dear 7850 users connect vga in monitör
> load the card and seeing mönitör flskers lines horizantal ?
> and 2. card buying :S seeing flickers hd 7850 s vga fault ?
> my monitör led 21.5


nsyarac, I always get wavy horizontal lines with VGA. It's just analog noise. Certain conditions will increase or decrease it. Try an all digital connection like DVI to DVI or DVI to HDMI and see if the problem is there as well.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dudgeon*
> 
> Do I just have a terrible card? I can't get my DC II's voltage past 1.175v without crashing to vertical stripes or a black or white screen depending on what I'm stressing it with. I'm currently stable at 1100/5200 with 1.165v, but really would like to go higher. My stock voltage was 1.138v. I can't get GPU-Z to open, but I'm guessing my ASIC quality is pretty poor.
> Is there a way to get my voltage higher? There is plenty of headroom in Asus's GPU Tweak, but it will crash at any clock speed with voltages higher then around 1.175v. I haven't read about instabibilty from too much voltage other than as a result of temps, but my temps are totaly fine.
> Thanks for the help.


Are you talking about a 7850 or 7870? I got the idle white/black pinstripe screen again today for the 4th time in 3 weeks of owning the card. I've been on every driver between 12.3 and 12.7 beta and cleaned the drivers every way known to man. I think I'm just going to have to RMA. It's that or a fresh install but I am dreading that pretty bad and I don't think it will help, my system is running pretty well and never did this before with my 480.


----------



## dudgeon

Sorry about that, 7850.


----------



## nysarac

HD 7850 S FAULT ERROR MY İN RMA GİVİNG CARD AND NEW CARD

NEW CARD İS PRLEMS WHİTE LİNES İN CARD LOAD NOT OCİND OVERDRVE CLOSED FREASH İNSTALL

DRİVER PROBLEM OR ALL HD 7850 REFERANCE PCB S HARDWARE ERROR İN DVI PORT


----------



## nysarac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dudgeon*
> 
> nsyarac, I always get wavy horizontal lines with VGA. It's just analog noise. Certain conditions will increase or decrease it. Try an all digital connection like DVI to DVI or DVI to HDMI and see if the problem is there as well.


WHY GTX 260 DONT WHİTE LİNES ? :s


----------



## bf3player1978

now may i join plz?


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Me too?

This card is a beast why would you ever buy anything higher than a 7870 it crushes all my games!


----------



## bf3player1978

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Me too?
> This card is a beast why would you ever buy anything higher than a 7870 it crushes all my games!


hell my 7850 crushes my games as well. the 7800 series is a good buy.


----------



## amd655

Anyone willing to bench vs a highly overclocked GTX 480?
Reason being that the 480 is cheaper atm and is basically faster at stock too(vs 7850), i just want to see which one wins at their max overclocks









Will test with unigene heaven, as this is a reputable bench.

Here is my score to get started:

Render: Direct X 11
Mode: 1680x1050 fullscreen
Shaders: high
Textures: high
Filter: trilinear
Anisotropy: 16x
Occlusion: enabled
Refraction: enabled
Volumetric: enabled
Anti-Aliasing: 8x
Tessellation: extreme

Driver mods or hacks are not allowed. (AMD has a tesselation feature in the driver... leave this default for fairness)

Original 860mhz 480 (air cooled) result:










Re-run
480 900/1800/1900 (air cooled)


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Anyone willing to bench vs a highly overclocked GTX 480?
> Reason being that the 480 is cheaper atm and is basically faster at stock too(vs 7850), i just want to see which one wins at their max overclocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will test with unigene heaven, as this is a reputable bench.
> Here is my score to get started:
> Render: Direct X 11
> Mode: 1680x1050 fullscreen
> Shaders: high
> Textures: high
> Filter: trilinear
> Anisotropy: 16x
> Occlusion: enabled
> Refraction: enabled
> Volumetric: enabled
> Anti-Aliasing: 8x
> Tessellation: extreme
> Driver mods or hacks are not allowed. (AMD has a tesselation feature in the driver... leave this default for fairness)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Original 860mhz 480 (air cooled) result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Re-run
> 480 900/1800/1900 (air cooled)


I would top that if i still had my 7850's

This is a screeny of my old 7850's in CF.
a single card gets more then 50% of that score + i could overclock a single card higher then in CF.


A good overclocked 7870 would get even higher.
Also drivers got a bit better then when i had the 7850's


----------



## BURNINGchicken3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Anyone willing to bench vs a highly overclocked GTX 480?
> Reason being that the 480 is cheaper atm and is basically faster at stock too(vs 7850), i just want to see which one wins at their max overclocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will test with unigene heaven, as this is a reputable bench.
> Here is my score to get started:
> Render: Direct X 11
> Mode: 1680x1050 fullscreen
> Shaders: high
> Textures: high
> Filter: trilinear
> Anisotropy: 16x
> Occlusion: enabled
> Refraction: enabled
> Volumetric: enabled
> Anti-Aliasing: 8x
> Tessellation: extreme
> Driver mods or hacks are not allowed. (AMD has a tesselation feature in the driver... leave this default for fairness)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Original 860mhz 480 (air cooled) result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Re-run
> 480 900/1800/1900 (air cooled)


but do not forget how much more power the 480 uses.
i will add my benchmark later as well.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Here is mine at stock settings:


----------



## BURNINGchicken3

ok here is mine with a small overclock using the same settings as amd655


----------



## amd655

7850's.....
LOL 7870's are not in the same performance gap.


----------



## bf3player1978

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> 7850's.....
> LOL 7870's are not in the same performance gap.


Lol, one step bend on the chart does not mean the 7850 is way worse than the 7870. Besides the 7850 crushes bf3 in ultra and plays w/o stutter.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> 7850's.....
> LOL 7870's are not in the same performance gap.


Why are you in here again I am pretty sure this is a 7800 series GPU club, not a compare to Nvidia thread.


----------



## amd655

My bad, maybe asking things like this causes people to get hurt...
Only wanted 7850 comparisons due to the price points..
Fine.. bye.


----------



## bf3player1978

IMO the 7850 is a decent mid ranged card. For the price gap you can't go wrong with the 7850. I love my his iceqX.... Not going back to nvidia


----------



## Mattb2e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> My bad, maybe asking things like this causes people to get hurt...
> Only wanted 7850 comparisons due to the price points..
> Fine.. bye.


Rerun your bench at stock clocks on your CPU, just curious what you will score without your CPU @ 4.5ghz.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> 7850's.....
> LOL 7870's are not in the same performance gap.


I showed you my 7850's.
Enough proof they will outperform a GTX480

Dont only look at the others with a 7870









BTW: clock for clock there is only 7% difference between a 7850 and 7870

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> My bad, maybe asking things like this causes people to get hurt...
> Only wanted 7850 comparisons due to the price points..
> Fine.. bye.


Why would people get hurt ?
Card is faster, cheaper, runs cooler and use's alot less power..... nothing to get hurt over really.

Your only here trying to feel good about your own card because probably you feel hurt for not getting a 7850 or 7870


----------



## Mattb2e

Anyone here want to humor me with a bench? Looking for Heaven 3.0 at the settings AMD655 used with his GTX480, except im looking for someone to run their 2500k at stock clocks, with an HD7870 at 1150/1350 and at stock.

I would like to see how AMD655 fares with those settings on his GTX480, but it looks like he isn't going to post here anymore.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattb2e*
> 
> Anyone here want to humor me with a bench? Looking for Heaven 3.0 at the settings AMD655 used with his GTX480, except im looking for someone to run their 2500k at stock clocks, with an HD7870 at 1150/1350 and at stock.
> 
> I would like to see how AMD655 fares with those settings on his GTX480, but it looks like he isn't going to post here anymore.


I can do that when I get home tonight

Sent from my SGH-I897 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mattb2e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> I can do that when I get home tonight
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using Tapatalk 2


Sweet thanks. Im just looking for a comparison based on CPU clock speed, your assistance is appreciated


----------



## Jayjr1105

This was stock 2500K with 7870 clocks at 1150/1250


----------



## Dimaggio1103

I got 49 same card but a 3570k all stock settings


----------



## Mattb2e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> This was stock 2500K with 7870 clocks at 1150/1250


Thank you, im not too far off from what you have, running at 1150/1350 I got 1109. With my card at 1100/1300 I got 1062. It seems that a stock clocked CPU makes a world of difference on the score







. I need to get this CPU to a higher clock, its holding me back









Edit:

I forgot to mention, during my benching I went from 12.4 to 12.7 beta to see if there were any differences. I found nothing worth writing about in terms of performance increases in Heaven, however I did encounter a strange problem. When I was using IE earlier today, browsing some videos, my main display flickered a few times, and then did a wierd horizontal wiping motion, everything became garbled and unreadable. My secondary display seemed to work fine, although I needed to do a hard reset, as I couldn't get to anything on my primary display.

Later on I was on Grooveshark, setting up a playlist. While the music was playing and I was browsing a few webpages, I noticed horizontal flickering on both displays. It was most noticeable on my secondary display, but it was present on both. That was enough for me, I uninstalled 12.7 betas, and now im running 12.6. Hopefully this bug isnt in 12.6 too.

The wierd part is that all the benching, and gaming I did, there were no issues while I was doing that stuff. The problems were isolated to mundane things such as flash based video. I figured I would share my experience with you guys, so that you know what to look for, or what is possibly expected in 12.7 beta.


----------



## Stormy88

Heya folks, I'm new here.
Thought I'd drop in and provide you some of my findings with my new MSI 7850 OC Twin Frozr 2GB.

My system is a AMD Phenom 560 X2 with 2 cores unlocked. All 4 cores cruising happily at 4.0Ghz. Currently I'm getting a 3DM11 score of 5993. Thats with the core of my 5870 at 1175 and mem at 1450. Is that score on par with other quad core Phenoms? I've seen i5 systems with 7850's getting 6500+...
Thanx. Will upload some pics later at home. Looks like a lovely community/fan club here









Update: 6019 is my highest score so far. Gonna push the card even further and find its limits...


----------



## Stormy88

And here's my new card which hopefully I'll double up in a few month's time


----------



## bf3player1978

Still waiting to get in this club. How long does it take?


----------



## dartuil

hello are the 7850 , touched by the black screen , freeze like the 7870?
i wanted to get a 7870 cause they're good in price but i heard about this issue , so i cancelled the order.
can you light me men?


----------



## Badness

@ $299.99, this thing is a steal. Does anybody have this model?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131476


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badness*
> 
> @ $299.99, this thing is a steal. Does anybody have this model?
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131476


Wow, 1150 factory clock is impressive. Card is kind of gaudy though. Still a great deal IMO.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> hello are the 7850 , touched by the black screen , freeze like the 7870?
> i wanted to get a 7870 cause they're good in price but i heard about this issue , so i cancelled the order.
> can you light me men?


My 7870 runs like a champ and I have been abusing it with [email protected] 24/7 and gaming. Still running like a champ!


----------



## Badness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Wow, 1150 factory clock is impressive. Card is kind of gaudy though. Still a great deal IMO.


I kind of like it.
Also, look at the massive amounts of aluminum and copper and the fin density. The fans are quite large as well. I bet this thing cools better than either of the twin frozr models available. The only worrying part is that it doesn't seem to have a unisink preinstalled like most of the others. But, I have a bunch of copper heatsinks so that problem is not for me personally


----------



## BURNINGchicken3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> hello are the 7850 , touched by the black screen , freeze like the 7870?
> i wanted to get a 7870 cause they're good in price but i heard about this issue , so i cancelled the order.
> can you light me men?


what freeze? i think that was a driver issue that has been fixed i only get freezes when i play bf3 but since going to 12.6 i get no freezes


----------



## Stormy88

There were instability issues with the cards that tomshardware received and reviewed, but that was long ago.
Those issues have been resolved.


----------



## bf3player1978

I have to say my 7850 is great. No flaws, just eats bf3 all day long


----------



## bf3player1978

I really don't see a need to oc this card. I'm running stock speeds @ 860mhz and I run bf3 in ultra AA off no motion blur, and I get almost 60fps. Unless I play firestorm 64 payer map, goes down to bout 40fps.


----------



## Makyl

May I join?


----------



## dartuil

i heard abut freeze and blackscreen on 7870 from a french forum and some english forums ( here too)
its why im afraid to get a 7870


----------



## Stormy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> i heard abut freeze and blackscreen on 7870 from a french forum and some english forums ( here too)
> its why im afraid to get a 7870


Nahh you're being paranoid man. Those reports are most likely from reference cards that were sent out from AMD for reviewing, which was many months ago. Companies such as MSI, ASUS, Gigabyte etc. stress test the reference design, improve it, tweak it and then release it in its very best shape for our use. That's why my card for instance run flawlessly, even as highly overclocked as it is.


----------



## bf3player1978

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> i heard abut freeze and blackscreen on 7870 from a french forum and some english forums ( here too)
> its why im afraid to get a 7870


Just get a 7850 and oc it to 7870 specs


----------



## barkeater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Makyl*
> 
> 
> May I join?


Only if that is a self portrait


----------



## cdoublejj

I'm surprised people are buying these to crossfire, from what i understand there are cfx issues with 5xxx series to 7xxx series. how bad is the micro stutter?


----------



## Badness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> I'm surprised people are buying these to crossfire, from what i understand there are cfx issues with 5xxx series to 7xxx series. how bad is the micro stutter?


Crossfire is better than SLI for 3 or 4 cards in regards to stutter amounts. But 4 cards really has no performance gains. SLI works better for two cards though, but that doesn't mean you just shouldn't do it. Stutter is a non-issue if you're getting 60+ FPS.


----------



## Makyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkeater*
> 
> Only if that is a self portrait


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Why I no added yet?


----------



## Jayjr1105

As you'll notice, this isn't an "official" club thread. I have been posting here for weeks and I still haven't been added, not sure if the OP pops in here much.

Edit: And it looks like AuraNova (poster #2) who manages the spreadsheet hasn't been online in over a week, let alone posting in here.


----------



## bf3player1978

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Why I no added yet?


They don't add people no more I guess..


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Some one should make a Official club......


----------



## Newwt

My Gigabyte Windforce 7870 came in today







. Damn this thing is so fast and quiet! Cant wait for a sale to add one more in there.


----------



## immortalityoc

I have an xfx dd 7870 it's crashing when I play skyrim on ultra or stream driver has stopped working then recovered black screen then back to normal please help!


----------



## dartuil

people who have this issue lower the voltage and get 12.6


----------



## immortalityoc

How do I mess with voltage on amd overdrive? Since it only has percentages?


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *immortalityoc*
> 
> How do I mess with voltage on amd overdrive? Since it only has percentages?


You can't, you have to use 3rd party programs for that (MSI Afterburner, Sapphire Trixx, etc.)

Also, upload your rig stats so we know what you're working with.


----------



## MrSkim

MSI 7870 here.

Anyone else getting White Screen with black lines, Random crashes, or stutters?
already RMA'd my card too :/


----------



## TheYonderGod

What temperatures should I be expecting with my MSI Twin Frozr III 7870 OC @ 1200mhz core, stock voltage? Bf3 just crashed on me after about an hour of playing and I looked and it was at 95 C. When I first got it a couple weeks ago it was maxing in the low 80s, which I thought was still kinda high but not too bad. I'm sure it partly has to do with my ambient temperatures because right now it's at least 80 F in here, but that shouldn't make THAT much of a difference. My case shouldn't be the problem, my old 460 maxed at about 62 in it, I have a side fan blowing directly on it, 1 more intake in the front bottom, and an exhaust at the back. (I'm planning on trying the side fan as an exhaust to see if that's better once I get this sorted out)

I'm going to make sure the fans are both working properly. They are both spinning right now at idle(not very fast but spinning) and it's at 60 C

Edit: just ran a Heaven benchmark and it maxed at 85 C, I heard the fans spinning up so they seem to be working.

Btw is this score good for my card? I think I might be slightly bottlenecked by my CPU.
FPS: 73.226
Min FPS: 19.7237
Max FPS: 163.883
Scores: 1844.56


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSkim*
> 
> MSI 7870 here.
> Anyone else getting White Screen with black lines, Random crashes, or stutters?
> already RMA'd my card too :/


My 7870 has experienced a few idle crashes with white and black stripes as well. Debating RMA but I tried a fresh install first and so far so good but we'll see. I'm not overclocked atm either, I want to see if its related to OC'ing. What driver are you using, do you get load crashes or idle?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> What temperatures should I be expecting with my MSI Twin Frozr III 7870 OC @ 1200mhz core, stock voltage? Bf3 just crashed on me after about an hour of playing and I looked and it was at 95 C. When I first got it a couple weeks ago it was maxing in the low 80s, which I thought was still kinda high but not too bad. I'm sure it partly has to do with my ambient temperatures because right now it's at least 80 F in here, but that shouldn't make THAT much of a difference. My case shouldn't be the problem, my old 460 maxed at about 62 in it, I have a side fan blowing directly on it, 1 more intake in the front bottom, and an exhaust at the back. (I'm planning on trying the side fan as an exhaust to see if that's better once I get this sorted out)
> I'm going to make sure the fans are both working properly. They are both spinning right now at idle(not very fast but spinning) and it's at 60 C
> Edit: just ran a Heaven benchmark and it maxed at 85 C, I heard the fans spinning up so they seem to be working.
> Btw is this score good for my card? I think I might be slightly bottlenecked by my CPU.
> FPS: 73.226
> Min FPS: 19.7237
> Max FPS: 163.883
> Scores: 1844.56


That does seem very high. I don't think I've ever seen my 7870 go higher than 65c. Even with your OC you still shouldn't be that high. I'd start troubleshooting possible causes then consider RMA. That heaven score is hard to comment on because you didn't list the specs you ran it at. Submit the URL of the result next time so we can see your resolution and settings.


----------



## di inferi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSkim*
> 
> MSI 7870 here.
> Anyone else getting White Screen with black lines, Random crashes, or stutters?
> already RMA'd my card too :/


Yes.

I get back screen sound loop with various games or editing software.

I get the black and white lines with Sony Vegas Pro.

I am requesting an advanced RMA/switch to a different chip on Monday.... tired of dealing with this.

@Yonder You're at 60 IDLE?!?

Get a new card man.


----------



## DizzlePro

@TheYonderGod

A 7870 with Twin Frozer III cooling shouldn't be that hot when idle, If i was u i would ramp up the fan speed or return for a new card


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Hey so debating on RMA'ing my my 7870. I got random black shapes/artifacts in starcraft 2 last night. I have not got them in any other game except a little in fallout new vegas.

If it does this in those less intense games, but not in the heavy graphical games like BF3 or crysis, is it dying? or driver issue how can I test it?


----------



## MrSkim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> My 7870 has experienced a few idle crashes with white and black stripes as well. Debating RMA but I tried a fresh install first and so far so good but we'll see. I'm not overclocked atm either, I want to see if its related to OC'ing. What driver are you using, do you get load crashes or idle?


Stock clock, 12.4. Crashes on load.
This is the second card I have.
I thought the first one was crashing due to OC but nope.
Even with CCC 12.3, 12.4, and 12.6, it doesn't work.
These cards can benchmark fine, but when it plays games they just crash.


----------



## di inferi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSkim*
> 
> Stock clock, 12.4. Crashes on load.
> This is the second card I have.
> I thought the first one was crashing due to OC but nope.
> Even with CCC 12.3, 12.4, and 12.6, it doesn't work.
> These cards can benchmark fine, but when it plays games they just crash.


Ya, a lot of people have had problems with crashing. I have seen tons of people RMA their cards and have the exact same thing still occur with the replacement.

XFX has told me to do everything under the sun besides a fresh install(driver sweep reinstall, physx uninstall, underclock, update bios, blah blah blah).

I have no intention of doing a fresh install. It shouldn't come to that.

I am going to see if XFX will let me upgrade to a 7950/70 through RMA.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> That does seem very high. I don't think I've ever seen my 7870 go higher than 65c. Even with your OC you still shouldn't be that high. I'd start troubleshooting possible causes then consider RMA. That heaven score is hard to comment on because you didn't list the specs you ran it at. Submit the URL of the result next time so we can see your resolution and settings.


Oh right, I forgot to save the results so I just got that from the log, it was at the default settings









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *di inferi*
> 
> @Yonder You're at 60 IDLE?!?
> Get a new card man.


It's really that bad? I never had a high end card before, I thought they all ran hotter than the mid range cards I had so I thought 60 would be normal, maybe a little high.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> @TheYonderGod
> A 7870 with Twin Frozer III cooling shouldn't be that hot when idle, If i was u i would ramp up the fan speed or return for a new card


If I put the fans up to 100% it goes down to 53 C

How long does an RMA usually take? I can't live without it for too long


----------



## DizzlePro

@MrSkim

Have you tried the 12.7 Beta's yet?


----------



## bf3player1978

running 12.7 beta flawlessly


----------



## DizzlePro

12.7 give's me random black screens and the HUD is all messed up in Skyrim, so im sticking to 12.4 for now


----------



## MrSkim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> @MrSkim
> Have you tried the 12.7 Beta's yet?


12.7 Crashed on my first card.


----------



## Warweo

I've noticed a lot of benchmark results within the last 100 or so posts, so I thought I'd jump in on the fun and post a 3D mark 11 "P" score that I got with my 7870 and 2500k a short while ago.









Needless to say, the OC's were pretty huge, particularly considering that this was done on stock air cooling!









http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3884680

Above is my 3D mark 11 link. It doesn't say my name on it, though I'm sure you'll notice that my system matches both in my sig and on the 3D mark screen. Though I had to take out 1 stick of RAM to get 5.1GHz stable at just 1.392 volts! My GPU was at 1329MHz on 1.25 volts, 1470MHz on the memory. 12.7 beta drivers were used.

P8006 would put me in 16th place in HWbot for the 7870 in 3d mark 11, though nobody apart from the top 5 high scorers were using higher GPU clocks than me, and two of those were on LN2!









Does anybody wish to take me on, try to beat my score? As this is the 7800 club, try to beat my GFX score of *7975*, as anybody with a 39*0k could beat me on combined score with their physics mark alone...

Over all I'm fairly pleased with my results, though it's a shame I could get higher than 1470 on the memory. Every time I applied the clock even slightly higher than this, the whole screen image would shake, almost like degauss on an old CRT!

Anyways, the challenge is set (though not on HWBot). Is anybody going to knock me off my self-made throne? Saying that, I haven't read all 1200 odd posts, so I could already be beaten...









Good luck (!)

EDIT: and I wonder why my 7870 has started to artifact at stock clocks...

EDIT 2: having read the posts above mine, did anybody else get a blue/purple screen with flashing bits and horizontal lines. I stared at it for a while after it appeared, I figured that is wasn't damaging the card in any way. The oddest thing is, this only happens when I have two displays plugged in and I happens randomly.. Only on display one, however, display two remains usable throughout. Sometimes the blue/purple screen goes away and both monitors are normal again other times I must reboot.

I'm hoping it's the display causing the errors (Samsung S23A700D) as I'm still within the one month return to retailer whatsit. Though Fallout NV has randomly started artefacting now as well, even at 800MHz on the core!


----------



## JABxxx

Loving this thread!


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Mine artifacts in New Vegas as well. Does yours do it in Starcraft 2 if you have that game? Thinking I might have to RMA if its just a driver issue i would wait but, worried its the card.


----------



## JABxxx

can someone post a link to the 12.4 drivers? Kinda new to this.


----------



## raghu78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JABxxx*
> 
> can someone post a link to the 12.4 drivers? Kinda new to this.


http://www.guru3d.com/news/amd-catalyst-124-whql-drivers-download/


----------



## Jayjr1105

Anyone know why when I removed 12.3 and installed 12.7 that GPU-Z is still showing 12.3 Catalyst?


----------



## Warweo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Mine artifacts in New Vegas as well. Does yours do it in Starcraft 2 if you have that game? Thinking I might have to RMA if its just a driver issue i would wait but, worried its the card.


Interestingly, my artifacts disappeared in NV and ALL other games when I switched to the WHQL 12.6 drivers. Of course, I'm not getting that extra 3% performance in BF3 any more, but at least games are now playable! I don't have SC2, so I couldn't help you with that, sorry.

It was (luckily) a driver issue for me, I suggest that if you are on 12.7 you roll-back to 12.6 and see if that helps.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Anyone know why when I removed 12.3 and installed 12.7 that GPU-Z is still showing 12.3 Catalyst?


I heard somewhere that 12.3/12.4 doesn't upgrade properly straight to 12.7. Try using driver sweeper after uninstalling the 12.7 drivers via windows. Use driver sweeper in safe mode and the re-boot and install 12.7's.


----------



## di inferi

12.7 doesn't change a registry file to tell you OS you're actually on 12.7.

There's a way to change it so it shows up "12.7" but I can't remember the exact file or line of code that you have to change.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> 12.7 doesn't change a registry file to tell you OS you're actually on 12.7.
> 
> There's a way to change it so it shows up "12.7" but I can't remember the exact file or line of code that you have to change.


If it's strictly cosmetic then I don't mind. Thanks for the confirmation.









Sent from my SGH-I897 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## di inferi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warweo*
> 
> I've noticed a lot of benchmark results within the last 100 or so posts, so I thought I'd jump in on the fun and post a 3D mark 11 "P" score that I got with my 7870 and 2500k a short while ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snip


http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3275466;jsessionid=1oj5gkehtwpx66l9vacbglmmb

That is with the 2500k running about 500 points less than it normally does.

On either 12.3/4 cant remember. Haven't run since.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *di inferi*
> 
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3275466;jsessionid=1oj5gkehtwpx66l9vacbglmmb
> That is with the 2500k running about 500 points less than it normally does.
> On either 12.3/4 cant remember. Haven't run since.


What were all your settings for this run? Voltage, power limit, fan curve, drivers, OC program used, etc.?


----------



## bf3player1978

Off topic, sorry. But will I get a fps increase from 860mhz to 1000mhz in bf3? And what voltage should I run the card for that clock? I've downloaded msi afterburner but don't see how to increase voltage.


----------



## di inferi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> What were all your settings for this run? Voltage, power limit, fan curve, drivers, OC program used, etc.?


Can't remember. I was at 1.3 V but voltage fluctuates likes crazy. Saw spikes all the way up to 1.9 V.

I think I was on 12.4 but that was back in April, I believe, and I can't remember.

I think I will run it through again after I reinstall 12.7. Trying out some Skyrim mods right now.

My CPU is at 4.6 and higher voltage now so that will help the physics/overall.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bf3player1978*
> 
> Off topic, sorry. But will I get a fps increase from 860mhz to 1000mhz in bf3? And what voltage should I run the card for that clock? I've downloaded msi afterburner but don't see how to increase voltage.


There is an option in afterburner to unlock voltage control. It is disabled by default for obvious reasons. And yes, you will see a nice fps jump by overclocking that card to 1000 clock


----------



## CasualObserver

Running 12.5 beta from a month ago. Zero issues with all games. 1050 core. Stock voltage.

My card has trouble when upping voltage, but 1050 core is good enough for me really.


----------



## Guovssohas

Would a 7850 be a decent upgrade from a 6870? I was thinking about the Powercolor 7850 pcs+, it's clocked at 1ghz.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Guovssohas*
> 
> Would a 7850 be a decent upgrade from a 6870? I was thinking about the Powercolor 7850 pcs+, it's clocked at 1ghz.


Yes that would be a nice upgrade, a 7850 @ about 1050mhz is just a fast as a GTX580


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Well my 7870 goes back today. Artifacting in Starcraft 2. Tried everything but suspect it was just bad. I have been hearing alot of people having issues with 78xx series. So I may just avoid AMD all together. Not sure yet cause Nvidia has nothing as amazing for that price. Except a 570 but that's already last gen.


----------



## DubLifeSD

7870 has entered the rig. LOVE IT. My first venture with the Red Team and the transition was painless. Gaming hard all week with no hiccups, running 12.6


----------



## bf3player1978

I just cannot get the voltage unlocked on AB. I tried all versions and beta version.








bouts to pull my hair out


----------



## DizzlePro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bf3player1978*
> 
> I just cannot get the voltage unlocked on AB. I tried all versions and beta version.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bouts to pull my hair out


try sapphire Trixx, It works for me


----------



## Stormy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Well my 7870 goes back today. Artifacting in Starcraft 2. Tried everything but suspect it was just bad. I have been hearing alot of people having issues with 78xx series. So I may just avoid AMD all together. Not sure yet cause Nvidia has nothing as amazing for that price. Except a 570 but that's already last gen.


Perhaps just a bad card mate. Give another one a try. Like you've pointed out, Nvidia has nothing in the same range available. The 7 series runs way cooler, and overclocks like hell...


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stormy88*
> 
> Perhaps just a bad card mate. Give another one a try. Like you've pointed out, Nvidia has nothing in the same range available. The 7 series runs way cooler, and overclocks like hell...


Submitted RMA but decided to wait to send it out. I updated the BIOS had 3 newer versions....One bios fixed Nvidia GTX 680 hang, and improved stability on everything else. So Wanna give it a day of playing to see if that was the issue.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Submitted RMA but decided to wait to send it out. I updated the BIOS had 3 newer versions....One bios fixed Nvidia GTX 680 hang, and improved stability on everything else. So Wanna give it a day of playing to see if that was the issue.


How did you update the BIOS on your card? Not too familiar with that process and I'd like to do something with mine before considering RMA


----------



## Dimaggio1103

My bad bro I ment bios on my motherboard. I updated the mobo bios as it was supposed to increase stability.

My theory is that it was a system instability, cause it only manifested artifacts in cpu intensive games like SC2 and NV.


----------



## DizzlePro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Submitted RMA but decided to wait to send it out. I updated the BIOS had 3 newer versions....One bios fixed Nvidia GTX 680 hang, and improved stability on everything else. So Wanna give it a day of playing to see if that was the issue.


Did u do a clean install?


----------



## bf3player1978

trixx does not let me control voltage either.....


----------



## bf3player1978

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bf3player1978*
> 
> trixx does not let me control voltage either.....


got it, thanks


----------



## DizzlePro

Did slide down the grey slider in trixx cuz it's easy to miss.

if that doesn't work then install asus gpu tweak then go to change to advance mode the goto settings>Tuning and the should be a box which says overclocking range enhancement tick that.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> Did u do a clean install?


Clean install for what?....updating the motherboard bios? No I just updated the bios.


----------



## bf3player1978

earlier i asked why do you need to oc a hd7850. i done heaven bench marking in both stock speeds (860mhz) and 1000mhz oc. i gained 11 fps on my overclock. and this card still dont reach 60c.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

So nothing was fixed still get black artifacts in sc2. have to RMA....


----------



## amshad0w

I could use some help, I have a Sapphire 7850 OC edition. I can go hours with no issues with BF3/Saints Row 3/Diablo III etc. No problems with stock 920/1250 OC and even 1125/1350 OC @ 1.225v. Can run benchmarks for hours with zero issues. But randomly be it stock OC or normal OC my PC will lock up and then go to a black screen for ~3 seconds then the driver recovery message pops up. It doesn't matter if I'm playing a game or just browsing the web. Is it bad drivers (12.7 currently but it happens with 12.4 as well)? Or could it be something more serious with the GPU? It's not overheating for sure. I also upgraded my RAM when I installed the GPU could that have something to do with it? Running an i5-750 @ 3.6ghz OC which has been rock solid for 2 years so far. I'm getting kinda worried now. It occurs atleast once every 1-2 days. Thanks.


----------



## DizzlePro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amshad0w*
> 
> I could use some help, I have a Sapphire 7850 OC edition. I can go hours with no issues with BF3/Saints Row 3/Diablo III etc. No problems with stock 920/1250 OC and even 1125/1350 OC @ 1.225v. Can run benchmarks for hours with zero issues. But randomly be it stock OC or normal OC my PC will lock up and then go to a black screen for ~3 seconds then the driver recovery message pops up. It doesn't matter if I'm playing a game or just browsing the web. Is it bad drivers (12.7 currently but it happens with 12.4 as well)? Or could it be something more serious with the GPU? It's not overheating for sure. I also upgraded my RAM when I installed the GPU could that have something to do with it? Running an i5-750 @ 3.6ghz OC which has been rock solid for 2 years so far. I'm getting kinda worried now. It occurs atleast once every 1-2 days. Thanks.


Did you use driver sweeper when you installed new drivers?

If you did then you should try using 12.6 drivers or maybe do a clean install.


----------



## amshad0w

Both were on clean windows 7 installs. Hmm maybe ill give 12.6 a shot.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

I had to RMA mine to Asus. Hope they fix it. Untill then I am stuck with an old 4350....


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> I had to RMA mine to Asus. Hope they fix it. Untill then I am stuck with an old 4350....


They wouldn't do an advanced replacement?


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> I had to RMA mine to Asus. Hope they fix it. Untill then I am stuck with an old 4350....


Me too, but to MSI and stuck with my GTS250, it's not that bad though, I can still play D3 on max and Bf3 on low at 1366x786
Let's see who is faster, Asus or MSI. I sent mine out today (technically yesterday as of this post, but I haven't gone to sleep yet) It should get to them on Friday.


----------



## Guovssohas

Is coil whine common on the 7850's?


----------



## bf3player1978

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Guovssohas*
> 
> Is coil whine common on the 7850's?


I must be a newbie. What is coil whine? My 7850 smokes.....best card I ever had.


----------



## Guovssohas

It's a high pitched sound under load(not fan), or gaming i should say.


----------



## DizzlePro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Guovssohas*
> 
> Is coil whine common on the 7850's?


I don't hear it on my card

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bf3player1978*
> 
> I must be a newbie. What is coil whine? My 7850 smokes.....best card I ever had.


Coil whine is mechanical resonance of the coil with the frequency of the signal passing through it. Physically, a coil is just loops of wire, sometimes with a core other than air. If the frequency of the signal is in resonance with the physical wires of the coil, the coil may vibrate. Oft times, the vibration is beyond human hearing (yokes in TV's can do this), other times it's in the range of human hearing


----------



## bf3player1978

I have no coil whine with my 7850. What brand of card you using that whines?


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Me too, but to MSI and stuck with my GTS250, it's not that bad though, I can still play D3 on max and Bf3 on low at 1366x786
> Let's see who is faster, Asus or MSI. I sent mine out today (technically yesterday as of this post, but I haven't gone to sleep yet) It should get to them on Friday.


I think youll win, UPS said mine wont arrive at there door till middle of next week. Im in AZ they are in INDIANA. I think I am out for 3-4 weeks. What worries me is the problem is not easily reproducible. and its only in two games. So I am afraid that they wont see it having issues and just send it back. I told them this and wrote a note in the box, but who knows.


----------



## wilsouk

Hi all,

Been following this thread for little while as I looking to OC my Sapphire OC 7870, running 12.7 beta drivers. Forum overall has been top quality in all aspects of building my first PC.

Got a few questions / probs:

In Heaven benchmark its runs fine otherwise, apart from knocking tessellation from moderate to anything above. If I do I get a strange intermittent artifact; semi opaque black blocks on bits of screen, like interference on a TV. Running Metro 2033 with tessellation is fine and my 3D mark 11 benchmark on extreme was 2000 odd without any artifact problems. Also downloaded Tessmark without any obvious problems. Is this something I need to look into further (hopefully not problem with card) or a bug with the program? Google wasn't much help.

At the moment have my fan set to automatic in Catalyst, is this the best way? Temps been reaching around 60C on benchmarking but fan seems to only go from 20% to 30%.

Also, is there is a rough consensus what sort of temperatures should be aiming for at full load?

Cheers


----------



## wilsouk

Spent the last few hours researching and messing about. All of the below has been done on max settings (including tessellation), just changing the resolution.

- Switching Tesselation in CCC from AMD optimised to Application controlled seems to control the massive artifact I was getting

- Was still getting massive artifact at 1900x1200. Strangely, if I open Heaven in 1900x1200 there is loads of artifact and flickering, yet if I start in 1680x1050 and then switch resolution in program to 1900x1200 while keeping other settings the same it runs fine.

- At 1680x1080 I was still getting artifact in top left corner (blue blocks intermittently) on benchmarking. This was sorted by turning on 'AMD Overdrive' in CCC (even without changing any of the settings it unlocks).

This is on stock clock/mem/voltage [which is 1050/1250/1.168] at 1680x1050:


This is on stock clock/mem/voltage at 1900x1200:


This is on 1175/1450/stock voltage at 1680x1050:


Then the 1175/1450/stock voltage at 1900x1200:


Temps have not gone above 64C. Also, 3D Mark 11 hasn't caused probs on their benchmark.

Does the above seem normal? Have had a good google, but love to learn.

Thanks


----------



## barkeater

Wilsouk

I'd suggest downloading/installing Sapphire Trixx and create a custom fan profile where it sets the fan at 40% till card reaches 50. From there i'd set the fan as follows. 50 degrees C/50% fan, 60 degrees C/60% fan, 70 degrees C/80% fan, 80 degrees and above/100% fan


----------



## flash2021

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bf3player1978*
> 
> I have no coil whine with my 7850. What brand of card you using that whines?


I get coil wine when I load Crysis 2, if I have Vsync turned off, my FPS shows like 7000fps on the main menu, and I hear a while...I thought it was the PSU...but I guess from reading stuff here it might be my graphics card?


----------



## raghu78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flash2021*
> 
> I get coil wine when I load Crysis 2, if I have Vsync turned off, my FPS shows like 7000fps on the main menu, and I hear a while...I thought it was the PSU...but I guess from reading stuff here it might be my graphics card?


setting vsync to 60 fps will help reduce whine while in game. In the menu I don't know if anything can be done about it.


----------



## Dutchdude26

Got my 7850 twinforzs since yesterday and im very pleased with them.
Great performance in benchmarks and games
Her some results,this is on 1100/1300 on stock volt both 1.138v.
Cpu is a 3570k on 4,2ghz.


----------



## neoroy

@Dutchdude26, that is a nice score, dude


----------



## ahzrukhal

Got my ASUS 7850. Ran Heaven for around 30 minutes. Everything is at stock.

Results:

FPS:
29.4

Scores:
742

Min FPS:
9.6

Max FPS:
65.5

Mode:
1920x1080 8xAA fullscreen
Shaders:
High
Textures:
High
Filter:
Trilinear
Anisotropy:
16x
Occlusion:
Enabled
Refraction:
Enabled
Volumetric:
Enabled
Tessellation:
Extreme

Are these even good?


----------



## BURNINGchicken3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahzrukhal*
> 
> Got my ASUS 7850. Ran Heaven for around 30 minutes. Everything is at stock.
> Results:
> FPS:
> 29.4
> Scores:
> 742
> Min FPS:
> 9.6
> Max FPS:
> 65.5
> Mode:
> 1920x1080 8xAA fullscreen
> Shaders:
> High
> Textures:
> High
> Filter:
> Trilinear
> Anisotropy:
> 16x
> Occlusion:
> Enabled
> Refraction:
> Enabled
> Volumetric:
> Enabled
> Tessellation:
> Extreme
> Are these even good?


looks about right http://www.pcper.com/image/view/11386?return=node%2F53758


----------



## immortalityoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> You can't, you have to use 3rd party programs for that (MSI Afterburner, Sapphire Trixx, etc.)
> Also, upload your rig stats so we know what you're working with.


My specs are in my sig along with oc info


----------



## FragZero

Has anyone tried adding a PCI-E connector to a 7850?

After some selling/buying/trading i currently have a single Asus 7850 DC II - this card has one pci-e connector and room for a second.

Overclock is currently 1250 mhz @ 1.225v - increasing voltage doesn't seems to help the core overclock (temperatures are below 65°c). maybe i can get more stable power after adding this second connector.


----------



## raghu78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FragZero*
> 
> Has anyone tried adding a PCI-E connector to a 7850?
> After some selling/buying/trading i currently have a single Asus 7850 DC II - this card has one pci-e connector and room for a second.
> Overclock is currently 1250 mhz @ 1.225v - increasing voltage doesn't seems to help the core overclock (temperatures are below 65°c). maybe i can get more stable power after adding this second connector.


The max clocks for HD 7800 and HD 7900 cards are around 1300 Mhz. So I think you should be pretty satisfied with your overclock and just enjoy the performance you are getting it.


----------



## Lazlonius

Which is the better deal XFX 7850 Double D or the 7870 Core edition for $30 more. I really do not plan on overclocking but will be running eyefinity on 3 24" landscaped?
How much will the double D add to card longevity and cooling?


----------



## DizzlePro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazlonius*
> 
> Which is the better deal XFX 7850 Double D or the 7870 Core edition for $30 more. I really do not plan on overclocking but will be running eyefinity on 3 24" landscaped?
> How much will the double D add to card longevity and cooling?


get the 7870 if your not planning to overclock otherwise get the 7850 and overclock it to 7870 speeds and save $30

Also the DD fans are inaudible @ 50% speed and my 7850 @1200/1450 peaks at 63 C on a custom fan profile


----------



## helis

Hi guys,

I should be receiving my 7850 today and was just wondering where I could find a good custom fan profile. I believe I am going to be using asusgpu tweak for my ocing. Additionally, what is the best way to test card stability? I have read going up 25 mhz clock increments while running furmark or kombuster in window until you see artifacts then backing down 25 mhz and running heaven benchmark is a good way?


----------



## raghu78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazlonius*
> 
> Which is the better deal XFX 7850 Double D or the 7870 Core edition for $30 more. I really do not plan on overclocking but will be running eyefinity on 3 24" landscaped?
> How much will the double D add to card longevity and cooling?


I would suggest you go for one of these 2 models

HIS IceQ HD 7870 - USD 243 (after promo code and mail in rebate)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814161410

MSI HD 7870 - USD 260 (after mail in rebate)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127662

The XFX HD 7870 does not have as good a cooler as these 2 cards. MSI has the 3 yr warranty compared to HIS 2 yr warranty . So if you value the brand / customer support go for MSI. otherwise pick HIS.


----------



## DizzlePro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *helis*
> 
> Hi guys,
> I should be receiving my 7850 today and was just wondering where I could find a good custom fan profile. I believe I am going to be using asusgpu tweak for my ocing. Additionally, what is the best way to test card stability? I have read going up 25 mhz clock increments while running furmark or kombuster in window until you see artifacts then backing down 25 mhz and running heaven benchmark is a good way?


Also test your in games as well, on numerous occasions my card has passed heaven and 3dmark and the crashed during gameplay.


----------



## helis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> Also test your in games as well, on numerous occasions my card has passed heaven and 3dmark and the crashed during gameplay.


Kk cool. Thanks for the quick reply. Any idea on the custom fan setup? I am using a visiontek brand card which I haven't seen a whole lot of info on in general.


----------



## DizzlePro

Here's my custom fan profile, card peaks @ 63C with this. For the best results go for a balance of Temps/Noise


----------



## helis

Awesome. Would saphire trixx be better than gputweak for ocing? I've heard msi afterburner is the best but doesnt give you quite the control of trixx or gputweak?


----------



## DizzlePro

I only use trixx because afterburner and gputweak dont allow me to adjust the voltage on my card, otherwise i would use afterburner


----------



## bf3player1978

but trixx has no in game monitoring system


----------



## Nivity

Got a question, I cant seem to overclock my Asus 7870 anymore ;O
It worked before, but had to reinstall windows and installed the latest 12.6 drivers.

But no matter what I do the core and memory is still on default.

I tried unlock it in CCC, overclock it both there and in afterburner, but it still wont go above the default in heaven,games, occt etc.

Gpu-Z list my clock on both core and memory, but does not go up ;O

No idea what I missed since it worked before no problems.

Edit: Downgraded to 12.4 and now its working, I so regret I bought AMD again, said never again amd/ati and yet again its just problems with drivers and crap.


----------



## DizzlePro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Got a question, I cant seem to overclock my Asus 7870 anymore ;O
> It worked before, but had to reinstall windows and installed the latest 12.6 drivers.
> But no matter what I do the core and memory is still on default.
> I tried unlock it in CCC, overclock it both there and in afterburner, but it still wont go above the default in heaven,games, occt etc.
> Gpu-Z list my clock on both core and memory, but does not go up ;O
> No idea what I missed since it worked before no problems.
> Edit: Downgraded to 12.4 and now its working, I so regret I bought AMD again, said never again amd/ati and yet again its just problems with drivers and crap.


To be honest ive never had any problems with amd/ati drivers


----------



## warpuck

I am trying to chose between dual fan 7850 or any 7870.
replacing 6770/5770 crossfire OCed 870 MHZ, 1200 mem clock. no noticeable stutter

960T 4 cores 4.0 ghz base, 4100 tubo
msi fxa890-gd70
visiontek 1000 power
8 gb pc 1600
monitor, Visio v320 (1080 TV) max vertical is [email protected] if I use VGA, 60 if HDMI. I like HDMI because I also use it for TV and Blu-ray plus the sound is good. Dolby 4.1 channel 270 watt.

BTW cat. 12.6 sometimes sets the 5770 clock speed to 0 when crossfire is idle.
I want to go to FarCry3 and I dont think current video cards are enough horsepower.

Any suggestion is good thing.


----------



## Newwt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warpuck*
> 
> I am trying to chose between dual fan 7850 or any 7870.
> replacing 6770/5770 crossfire OCed 870 MHZ, 1200 mem clock. no noticeable stutter
> 960T 4 cores 4.0 ghz base, 4100 tubo
> msi fxa890-gd70
> visiontek 1000 power
> 8 gb pc 1600
> monitor, Visio v320 (1080 TV) max vertical is [email protected] if I use VGA, 60 if HDMI. I like HDMI because I also use it for TV and Blu-ray plus the sound is good. Dolby 4.1 channel 270 watt.
> BTW cat. 12.6 sometimes sets the 5770 clock speed to 0 when crossfire is idle.
> I want to go to FarCry3 and I dont think current video cards are enough horsepower.
> Any suggestion is good thing.


I'll suggest a gigabyte 7870, got mine and its one beast card. Overclocks nicely and dont even hear it. max temp i've seen in BF3 was 54*


----------



## Swuell

Hey guys.. has anybody run into any issues with 12.7 beta?? Cuz i just had my second "HDMI Lost Signal" with a wierd whirring sound coming from my gpu card (I think) since I've updated to the 12.7 beta... Do i/ Should I RMA?? :\ I've never had this many problems with a gpu...


----------



## DizzlePro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swuell*
> 
> Hey guys.. has anybody run into any issues with 12.7 beta?? Cuz i just had my second "HDMI Lost Signal" with a wierd whirring sound coming from my gpu card (I think) since I've updated to the 12.7 beta... Do i/ Should I RMA?? :\ I've never had this many problems with a gpu...


remember that 12.7 are beta, did you have the same problems using 12.4/6


----------



## warpuck

2 card crosfire. since I use one monitor I tried this. I moved the 80mm case side fan. 1st I knocked out all the slot blanks. Then I hung the fan outside the case, sucking air out. I used 2 screws, loose in 1st slot below the master card. I dont move my case around. I have 2 empty slots between the cards. 10C lower temp difference on both video cards and 5C on the cpu side. The CPU is using sythe shuriken not the best air cooler. corsair a70 would not fit in the case. I will probably add another 7870.

Do you know if a 960t can do 2 7870s?


----------



## Swuell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> remember that 12.7 are beta, did you have the same problems using 12.4/6


On 12.4 yes, but 12.6 beta fixded it.. :\. And had the same problem when 12.6 was released.. so switched to 12.7 beta @[email protected] I have no clue what's giong on... I even went as far as clearing airway for the gpu fans and also switching the pci-e connectors from one single one to 2 seperate rails.. And should I be worried about the fan's high whirring sound (sounds like something's caught..) from teh gpu when the screeen went black and lost signal???


----------



## rievhardt

@Swuell
did you check if it is the FAN or the audio? because what I experience is from the audio when I get the Black Screen issue.

those 7870 users that are having a problem, Pls. go to AMD forum too, I've created a thread there so AMD would know about our problem with this card.
http://forums.amd.com/game/messageview.cfm?catid=428&threadid=160398&enterthread=y


----------



## David92

Hi there can anyone with a HD 7850 help me with this issues ?
www.overclock.net/t/1289413/need-help-screen-flickering-on-ati-radeon-hd-7850


----------



## Swuell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rievhardt*
> 
> @Swuell
> did you check if it is the FAN or the audio? because what I experience is from the audio when I get the Black Screen issue.
> 
> those 7870 users that are having a problem, Pls. go to AMD forum too, I've created a thread there so AMD would know about our problem with this card.
> http://forums.amd.com/game/messageview.cfm?catid=428&threadid=160398&enterthread=y


It seemed like the fan.. like a high whirring sound while something was being caught in it. but nothing was in the fan or the fan's way. And the sound came from my computer not tv.


----------



## rievhardt

@Swuell
Quote:


> It seemed like the fan.. like a high whirring sound while something was being caught in it. but nothing was in the fan or the fan's way. And the sound came from my computer not tv.


high whirring sound on fans are normal (they are just trying to cool down the GPU)

BTW what's the TEMP of your GPU?
and what's your PSU? are you using a generic PSU or not?

Overheating and insufficient power can cause BSOD's...
Quote:


> but 12.6 beta fixded it


so you mean on the 12.6 beta, you aren't experiencing any black screen and whirring sound?

12.6 BETA AMD Driver (from AMD site)
http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/AMDCatalyst126beta.aspx


----------



## DizzlePro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swuell*
> 
> On 12.4 yes, but 12.6 beta fixded it.. :\. And had the same problem when 12.6 was released.. so switched to 12.7 beta @[email protected] I have no clue what's giong on... I even went as far as clearing airway for the gpu fans and also switching the pci-e connectors from one single one to 2 seperate rails.. And should I be worried about the fan's high sound (sounds like something's caught..) from teh gpu when the screeen went black and lost signal???


Open up CCC then ramp the cards fans up to a 100% to see if the whirring sound gets any louder.

Also what Card and Psu do you have?


----------



## Swuell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rievhardt*
> 
> @Swuell
> *high whirring sound on fans are normal (they are just trying to cool down the GPU)*
> BTW what's the *TEMP* of your GPU?
> and what's your *PSU*? are you using a *generic PSU* or not?
> *Overheating and insufficient power can cause BSOD's...*
> so you mean on the *12.6 beta*, you *aren't experiencing any black screen and whirring sound*?
> 12.6 BETA AMD Driver (from AMD site)
> http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/AMDCatalyst126beta.aspx


Yeah *High Whirring sounds* but not when they sound like it's going through a grinder, with the fans chopping something off..







And it only happened once when my screen went black, due to losing signal..







.
The temp of the computer is 32 degrees overall and the gpu is 0 degreees with no load, normal is around 30 degrees and high streest i've seen it shoot up to 75 degrees but usually it maintains highest as 55 degrees.. :\.
My PSU is an *Antec 750 High Current Gamer* so it shouldn't be inssuficient power... No generic PSU, i've heard Antec is good for psu's.. especially the HCG series. Along with that I had cleared all the cables away from the gpu fan and the psu fan and also had seperated the lines that give the gpu power, using two different rails as compared to one. :\ And myh overall heat is around 30 degrees... I'm getting some more fans though to help with it-any recommendations?
*No BSOD* my tv just loses hdmi signal from the card... and the compouter is running fine so i have to manually reboot the computer







.

The 12.4 beta I was->upgraded to 12.6 *BETA* and it had stopped, don't remember if the 12.6 release had caused any or not as I didn't stay on taht one too long, went to 12.7 beta and than a week or so the issues appeared. :\

Yes 12.6 beta from amd site.. which isn't a beta no more since AMD released 12.6 so 12.7 is now beta.. I laso heard there's a 12.X from AMD? :\
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> *Open up CCC then ramp the cards fans up to a 100% to see if the whirring sound gets any louder.*
> Also what Card and Psu do you have?


I'll try that but I highy doubt it's going to sound llike my fan is eating metal.. :\. Wil llet you know the reseults as soon as I can do that.
I have the MSI Radeon 7870 2gb edition, and my psu is an Antec 750 HCG (High Current Gamer) Series. With AsRock z77 Extreme 4, GSkill 8X2 Ram (<- forgot specific ram). All on stock for now, and an intel i5 Ivy bridge 3750k. H100 for cooling. :\


----------



## Badness

I bet you guys are stoked about the 660ti! Should drive down these prices quite quickly. I am hoping to snag a 7870 after the fact.


----------



## Scorched912

Add me!
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/8hqnu/

Sapphire HD 7870 Ghz OC Edition card.


----------



## di inferi

@Swuell

Do you have your CPU or ram overclocked?

@badness

Stoked? No, more like buyer's remorse for picking up the card at full price. It does it's job at 1920x1080 but when I upgrade to triple screens I am going Nvidia. AMD price/performance offerings just fell flat on their face compared to Nvidia this generation.


----------



## Newwt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badness*
> 
> I bet you guys are stoked about the 660ti! Should drive down these prices quite quickly. I am hoping to snag a 7870 after the fact.


I can only hope, I want to CF so bad


----------



## majnu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badness*
> 
> I bet you guys are stoked about the 660ti! Should drive down these prices quite quickly. I am hoping to snag a 7870 after the fact.


No they shouldn't and why should we?

Everyone in the UK takes tweaktown with a pinch of salt anyway, but if the benches are to be believed and the card is not cherry picked then the gtx660 is a good contender against the 7950.

However with the £250 rumored gtx660 price and bearing in mind that a gtx670 can be bought for £280 then it isn't good value for money at all.

If the card was released at the £200-220 price bracket then I can see this competing against all the budget/mid range AMD cards and I'd buy one in a heart beat.


----------



## bf3player1978

this is a 78xx forum. take your nvidia stuff elsewhere


----------



## barkeater

Here is my 3DMark score with OC of 4800 on the cpu and 1200/1450 on the GPU


----------



## bf3player1978

so, anyone had blank blue screens on 12.7 beta? i have...is the 12.6 beta bug free??


----------



## DizzlePro

i've had black screens with vertical grey lines on 12.7 beta


----------



## Mattb2e

For those of you with Z77 chipsets, im jealous. I just dowloaded and installed the evaluation version of Lucid Virtu MVP. Let me say that I am impressed. These are the results with MVP disabled, stock clocked 2500k, HD7870 @ 1150/1350.

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/4052126

With Lucid Virtu MVP enabled I got these results with the same settings!

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/4052146

That's an increase of more than 3000 points, just from a piece of software that utilizes the IGPU, which until now has gone unused in my system. Im impressed as the results are nearly showing a 50 percent increase in performance just through the utilization of this piece of software and my IGPU.


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattb2e*
> 
> For those of you with Z77 chipsets, im jealous. I just dowloaded and installed the evaluation version of Lucid Virtu MVP. Let me say that I am impressed. These are the results with MVP disabled, stock clocked 2500k, HD7870 @ 1150/1350.
> 
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/4052126
> 
> With Lucid Virtu MVP enabled I got these results with the same settings!
> 
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/4052146
> 
> That's an increase of more than 3000 points, just from a piece of software that utilizes the IGPU, which until now has gone unused in my system. Im impressed as the results are nearly showing a 50 percent increase in performance just through the utilization of this piece of software and my IGPU.


Don't be jealous, it's really only useful for benchmarking in my experience...and that usually makes the score invalid


----------



## Mattb2e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> Don't be jealous, it's really only useful for benchmarking in my experience...and that usually makes the score invalid


You havent seen any benefits in normal gaming performance?

I have to agree it does seem to work well with benches. I just got done running Heaven 3.0, and saw a 500 point increase with Lucid enabled.


----------



## di inferi

It depends on the title, your hardware, and the resolution you are playing at. Some benches have shown a significant increase in FPS (30+) at a certain resolution (1920x1080) but a decrease of 10+ FPS at a different resolution (2560x1440 or higher) at the same settings.

It's trial and error this early in the game.

Google for benches and reviews.

For those of you on a 2500k, like me, Virtu will only work on DX10 or earlier titles since that is all the iGPU supports.


----------



## Badness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *di inferi*
> 
> @badness
> Stoked? No, more like buyer's remorse for picking up the card at full price. It does it's job at 1920x1080 but when I upgrade to triple screens I am going Nvidia. AMD price/performance offerings just fell flat on their face compared to Nvidia this generation.


The HD 7970 is a good value still. Especially so after the big driver update. The 7950 is ok too I guess. If the rumors are accurate, AMD will likely drop prices again making the 7870 a good value, and then you should be able to CF if that's your kind of thing. I am probably going to get a 7870/7950 once they hit a low enough price.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *di inferi*
> 
> It depends on the title, your hardware, and the resolution you are playing at. Some benches have shown a significant increase in FPS (30+) at a certain resolution (1920x1080) but a decrease of 10+ FPS at a different resolution (2560x1440 or higher) at the same settings.
> It's trial and error this early in the game.
> Google for benches and reviews.
> For those of you on a 2500k, like me, Virtu will only work on DX10 or earlier titles since that is all the iGPU supports.


Are you sure about DX11?

http://www.lucidlogix.com/product-virtu-gpu.html

I've got a 2700k and a 2400 and using 1440p resolution. Personally have not noticed any difference with Virtu on, and moreover the validation script that ran along with Lucid interfered with some of my games starting up (such as WoW Beta... starting the application would not launch anything at all with Virtu running) on my main computer. I don't have Virtu installed on either of my computers now, though both have the ability to run it, because I have not noticed any difference. Also not really using Vertical Sync in any of my regular games, which I believe devalues it even more.


----------



## di inferi

I can't remember where I read it at.I thought it was TweakTown from around March but now I can't find it. I personally never tried it out because of the article (I really only play DX11). They may have updated it since then so just ignore that comment lol. If it works for you and your sandy increases your refresh rate then awesome; I will have to try this out...

Alot of potential in this though... If they get this working extremely well then a nice future release mid-range discrete GPU and a much advanced iGPU will be a powerhouse. This is going to make next gen consoles seem that much more out of date (of course there are rumors and certain companies, SONY, have acquired cloud gaming services...).


----------



## Dimaggio1103

my 7870 was repaired finally. They said it had trace damage. I wonder why it only artifacted in sc2 then.?.....

Oh well all that matters is its fixed and should be here Friday!!!


----------



## Jesse^_^

My Sapphire 7870 2GB is in RMA -_-

Was amazing in Mafia 2!


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> my 7870 was repaired finally. They said it had trace damage. I wonder why it only artifacted in sc2 then.?.....
> Oh well all that matters is its fixed and should be here Friday!!!


Lucky! Mine that I had to RMA to MSI at the same time as you is still in processing. If you recall, I was wondering who would get theirs back faster and you said...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> I think youll win, UPS said mine wont arrive at there door till middle of next week. Im in AZ they are in INDIANA. I think I am out for 3-4 weeks. What worries me is the problem is not easily reproducible. and its only in two games. So I am afraid that they wont see it having issues and just send it back. I told them this and wrote a note in the box, but who knows.


So yours got to them half a week later than mine, and I get mine back after you D:

They say it's supposed to be 1-2 weeks, so if it's still in processing on Friday (2 weeks after they got it) I'm going to contact support to see what's up with it...


----------



## Dimaggio1103

That's right I totally forgot bout that. Hope yours will come soon as well, fixed up nice and new for ya. I just hope I have no more issues cause this temporary GPU im using is on its last leg.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Thought I would update my cards status...

I initially was having the black screen/white pin-stripes issue and they were occurring while idle or just browsing the web. I recently did a fresh install and it appears to be resolved. It has been about 3 weeks without a lock up. I'm also pretty much leaving the card completely stock. Only thing I adjusted was the fan speed in catalyst. I figure I can live with the factory overclock of 1100MHz. I suppose I will get froggy again in the future. Who knows, the fix could have been associated with the fresh install not the fact that I'm leaving it stock.


----------



## di inferi

Ah, here it is:

http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=898&Itemid=69&limit=1&limitstart=15

Its one of their featured quotes from the "news clips" section at this link (on the right):

http://www.lucidlogix.com/newsclips.html


----------



## lukelev07

You guys check out the new sapphire 7850 on newegg! Do you think this is a better option than the MSI or ASUS version?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102998


----------



## CasualObserver

My 7850 is not an awesome overclocker. But I managed 1165 core and 5700 memory. This is stable at 1.228v. Temps reach 62ish. To high for 24/7 use? Otherwise i run 1050c and 5400 mem at stock which is 1.138v for my card. How long would it last at the high voltage? Is it worth it? Thinking of keeping stock voltage with 1050c. Temps are 50ish.


----------



## DizzlePro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lukelev07*
> 
> You guys check out the new sapphire 7850 on newegg! Do you think this is a better option than the MSI or ASUS version?
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102998


They all have good cooling AFAIK

But!
sapphire = 2 year warranty
msi = 3 year warranty
Asus = 3 year warranty


----------



## barkeater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lukelev07*
> 
> You guys check out the new sapphire 7850 on newegg! Do you think this is a better option than the MSI or ASUS version?
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102998


Hard to say as they don't include the core/memory speed.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *di inferi*
> 
> Ah, here it is:
> http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=898&Itemid=69&limit=1&limitstart=15
> Its one of their featured quotes from the "news clips" section at this link (on the right):
> http://www.lucidlogix.com/newsclips.html


In theory, Virtu sounds good, but in practice, I just don't see any benefit whatsoever. For example, my HIS 7870 is set to 1175 core clock / 1250 memory clock. Running Warhammer 40,000 performance test with all settings maxed out at 1440p, i get 83.6fps average without Hyperformance on and 80fps with Hyperformance on. It's also a tiny bit less smooth at times with Hyperformance on. I did, however, notice that my 7870 did less work, because I can hear the fan spinning up relative to its temperature, and it spun up a lot less with Hyperformance on. In WoW, I also see fps drop (a small amount of it) and decreased smoothness when panning the camera. Maybe some games benefit significantly, but I've yet to find those. So far, I'm under the impression that it's only good for synthetic benchmarks...

If anyone has a different experience, please let me know - maybe I'm missing something.

One thing I noticed is that some games were selected automatically by Virtu to have hyperformance on, and some weren't (Warhammer 40000 and WoW were among those not enabled) - so perhaps Lucid developers know which games don't really benefit from it?


----------



## SectorNine50

Anyone else getting random crashes after a period of gaming on their 7870?

Without warning mine will stop, the screen will go black, and sometimes the audio will loop. One time it finished a line in Diablo 3 after the screen went black, was kind of weird.

I'm running the 12.7 beta drivers, and it did the same thing on 12.6.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Not experiencing this on my HIS IceQ X 7870. Using 12.7 beta as well.


----------



## CasualObserver

Use atiman unistaller and try 12.x july 19 beta drivers from guru3d.


----------



## di inferi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> In theory, Virtu sounds good, but in practice, I just don't see any benefit whatsoever. For example, my HIS 7870 is set to 1175 core clock / 1250 memory clock. Running Warhammer 40,000 performance test with all settings maxed out at 1440p, i get 83.6fps average without Hyperformance on and 80fps with Hyperformance on. It's also a tiny bit less smooth at times with Hyperformance on. I did, however, notice that my 7870 did less work, because I can hear the fan spinning up relative to its temperature, and it spun up a lot less with Hyperformance on. In WoW, I also see fps drop (a small amount of it) and decreased smoothness when panning the camera. Maybe some games benefit significantly, but I've yet to find those. So far, I'm under the impression that it's only good for synthetic benchmarks...
> If anyone has a different experience, please let me know - maybe I'm missing something.
> One thing I noticed is that some games were selected automatically by Virtu to have hyperformance on, and some weren't (Warhammer 40000 and WoW were among those not enabled) - so perhaps Lucid developers know which games don't really benefit from it?


You have to remember that it is removing redundant frames as well as those that would have been shown during a refresh interval. It lightens the load on the GPU which is what you are seeing. The big thing here is it is only helpful if you are under the refresh rate of your monitor. By removing redundant frames it is able to free up processing and use it for other frames.

But ya, totally dependant on the title and your hardware.

I haven't used it mainly because of the DX10 only thing.
But, lots of potential in the future for this.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Lucid is a mixed bag IMO. I tried them when they where doing Hybrid graphics between nvidia discrete GPU and AMD discrete GPU's and for the most part it sucked hard. I tested this new stuff and for me and a few others its riddled with bugs. plus I saw a 20 FPS increase at most. Sounds good but considering I have a 7870 and getting over a 100 anyways who cares. Like you said has potential but as of right now Ill be keeping off too much of a hassle.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *di inferi*
> 
> You have to remember that it is removing redundant frames as well as those that would have been shown during a refresh interval. It lightens the load on the GPU which is what you are seeing. The big thing here is it is only helpful if you are under the refresh rate of your monitor. By removing redundant frames it is able to free up processing and use it for other frames.
> But ya, totally dependant on the title and your hardware.
> I haven't used it mainly because of the DX10 only thing.
> But, lots of potential in the future for this.


My monitor's refresh rate is 59Hz. In some games, I see sub 50fps in certain areas. This is where I should be seeing some benefits, right? I'm however noticing patchier performance and a loss of a few fps. What I meant by my post is that in theory it probably works for some titles and hardware, but in practice, I have yet to see any _positive_ difference - mostly negative. Not to mention ekag20nt.exe that runs along with virtu sometimes interferes with proper start up of certain games and programs (perhaps not with the most recent version of it, but 3 months ago, I couldn't open D3 or WoW Beta with Virtu running.

P.S.: I'm still confused about the DX10/DX11 thing... Many modern titles run on DX11, and Lucid's page for Virtu hints at the process taking advantage of DX11 via discrete cards, not indicating any limitation of iGPU that only runs on DX10. (It states that Lucid has DX11 support: http://www.lucidlogix.com/product-virtu-gpu.html)


----------



## Dimaggio1103

back from RMA tomorrow!!!









good thing since my 450 is dying.....


----------



## Jesse^_^

Yeww Gigabyte 7870 back in my rig, the local store exchanged my Sapphire one


----------



## PontiacGTX

a Question:
Which is ur max stable OC w/o voltage increase on HD 7870 Ghz(1050mhz core)?


----------



## Dimaggio1103

So got my 7870 back in my rig today. Had a question though as temps seem high. I have the Antec 300, and about 5 case fans 4 in 1 out setup. My card is the Asus DCII says the temp while playing starcraft 2 or New Vegas is topping out at 75-78c idle is around 35c Is that normal? would have expected a DCII to run cooler.


----------



## raghu78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> So got my 7870 back in my rig today. Had a question though as temps seem high. I have the Antec 300, and about 5 case fans 4 in 1 out setup. My card is the Asus DCII says the temp while playing starcraft 2 or New Vegas is topping out at 75-78c idle is around 35c Is that normal? would have expected a DCII to run cooler.


Is your fan running on auto. try increasing fan speeds and see how much temps improve. yes your temps are a bit too high. Normally 60c - 65c is what the HD 7800 cards run at with these kind of efficient coolers.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raghu78*
> 
> Is your fan running on auto. try increasing fan speeds and see how much temps improve. yes your temps are a bit too high. Normally 60c - 65c is what the HD 7800 cards run at with these kind of efficient coolers.


That's what I thought. Fans on GPU are on auto I could set manual and get temps down a tad but that just masks the issue. I already had to RMA this thing once and am afraid the problems just changed. I have had nothing but bad luck with this dang card.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Dang that sucks, that's the reason I had the RMA mine (STILL in processing btw >:|), my temps were a lot higher though, 60 idle/~90+ load.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> So got my 7870 back in my rig today. Had a question though as temps seem high. I have the Antec 300, and about 5 case fans 4 in 1 out setup. My card is the Asus DCII says the temp while playing starcraft 2 or New Vegas is topping out at 75-78c idle is around 35c Is that normal? would have expected a DCII to run cooler.


Idle is a tad high (my 7870 @1100 idles at 28-30c) and load is very high... A DX9 game like starcraft should not get that card past 55c. I casually play WoW and it only gets to around 55c max with all settings on ultra on a 1080p monitor. Maybe you need to take the shroud off and clean off the factory thermal pad and apply some new paste. Maybe the factory "pad" is off center or something like that.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Idle is a tad high (my 7870 @1100 idles at 28-30c) and load is very high... A DX9 game like starcraft should not get that card past 55c. I casually play WoW and it only gets to around 55c max with all settings on ultra on a 1080p monitor. Maybe you need to take the shroud off and clean off the factory thermal pad and apply some new paste. Maybe the factory "pad" is off center or something like that.


I would love to do that and maybe apply some of my PK-1 instead but, that would void my warranty.

****EDIT: Ok so I found out that the app I was using to monitor temps was reporting wrong I guess. Either that or moving the cables for better management really payed off. I undid everything and tried to reroute all the power cables around the frame of case. Not much management available as the Antec 300 is a smaller case.

I also turned all chassis fans to 100% all the time through asus stupid software. Also I was using HWMonitor to track my temps but turns out it was reporting my CPU temps lower than they are and my GPU temps higher.

Here is what I have now using MSI afterburner:

Starcraft 2 max 60c

Fallout NV max 53c

Metro 2033 62c

Those sound bout right?


----------



## ElevenEleven

Yes, those should be more within the norm, I think. My overclocked HIS IceQ X 7870 is at about those temperatures as well, and idles around 27C.

GPU-Z is pretty good for monitoring temperatures, and HWMonitor's not bad if you want to keep an eye on everything at once. GPU-Z allows you to record your temperatures, voltages, and anything else you want into a file, if you want to play with a table later.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> I would love to do that and maybe apply some of my PK-1 instead but, that would void my warranty.
> ****EDIT: Ok so I found out that the app I was using to monitor temps was reporting wrong I guess. Either that or moving the cables for better management really payed off. I undid everything and tried to reroute all the power cables around the frame of case. Not much management available as the Antec 300 is a smaller case.
> I also turned all chassis fans to 100% all the time through asus stupid software. Also I was using HWMonitor to track my temps but turns out it was reporting my CPU temps lower than they are and my GPU temps higher.
> Here is what I have now using MSI afterburner:
> Starcraft 2 max 60c
> Fallout NV max 53c
> Metro 2033 62c
> Those sound bout right?


Nice, those temps sound right afaik. Mine was finally shipped today, should be here on Tuesday









They didn't tell me what was wrong with it, did you have to contact them and ask them or did they tell you in the email or RMA status? Ik Asus is most likely different than MSI, I'm just wondering.


----------



## miista

not sure how this works exactly but here is mine.


----------



## Warweo

Hey guys, just a quick question: Is this the VRM on the front of the card, ie: the small grey rectangles? I want to know so I can see if I can get Dwood to put the fan mount on the front of my Kuhler 620 bracket, rather than having it blowing over the rear of the card. The PCB is a 7870, BTW.



Cheers,
Warweo.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

This is Vram and I believe the other things are chokes.


----------



## DizzlePro

This

\
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> This is Vram and I believe the other things are chokes.


and this


----------



## Dimaggio1103

So I am playing with OC and so far I got it stable at 1.2GHz core and 1.4GHz on memory. no volt adjust needed. is this decent? BF3 max temps jump up to 80c

How high can I take this temp safely?


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> So I am playing with OC and so far I got it stable at 1.2GHz core and 1.4GHz on memory. no volt adjust needed. is this decent? BF3 max temps jump up to 80c
> How high can I take this temp safely?


80-90c is technically safe for a graphics card but that's way higher than it should be (I think)

My 7870 was supposed to be delivered today but the stupid UPS guy didn't even ring the doorbell, I guess he just knocked and nobody heard it, not even my dog- if he had heard it, I definitely would have heard him, lol.
Kinda off topic question - the note the UPS guy left on the door said a signature is required by someone over 21 - I'm only 18... do they actually ask for your ID to verify? If yes can they make an exception if it's MY NAME on the package?


----------



## Jayjr1105

Does anyone know the fix for the 12.6 drivers showing up as 12.3? I did a fresh install about a month ago (it fixed my white/black pinstripe lockup issue btw) loaded up 12.3 initially and then upgraded to 12.6 and GPU-Z still shows 12.3 as latest catalyst however dxdiag shows the correct (June 26th) driver version. Not losing sleep or anything but if its a quick fix, I'll do it.


----------



## DizzlePro

Here are AMD Catalyst 12.8 WHQL (8.982.0 July 27)

http://www.overclock.net/t/1294560/amd-catalyst-12-8-whql-8-982-0-july-27#post_17943219

I'm installing them now, ill give feedback later


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> 80-90c is technically safe for a graphics card but that's way higher than it should be (I think)
> My 7870 was supposed to be delivered today but the stupid UPS guy didn't even ring the doorbell, I guess he just knocked and nobody heard it, not even my dog- if he had heard it, I definitely would have heard him, lol.
> Kinda off topic question - the note the UPS guy left on the door said a signature is required by someone over 21 - I'm only 18... do they actually ask for your ID to verify? If yes can they make an exception if it's MY NAME on the package?


No you should be fine 18 is plenty old enough.

Also, why is 80c to hot I have it overclocked to 1.2GHz core and 1.4GHz memory? only BF3 gets it that hot.thats highly overclocked right?


----------



## sena

I am getting Sapphire Radeon HD 7870 in next couple of days, so count me in too.
Coming from HD 7950.
I think someone should make official HD 7800 club.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Ya I was think of doing this because this place is no longer updated or maintained with current info. Asking mod for permission now.









EDIT: I PM'd two mods one got back to me saying contact the thread starter, and if he doesn't want to maintain the thread I can take it over, and maintain it. So now just waiting on reply from OP. Also, he can help make us Official!


----------



## kabj06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Ya I was think of doing this because this place is no longer updated or maintained with current info. Asking mod for permission now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I PM'd two mods one got back to me saying contact the thread starter, and if he doesn't want to maintain the thread I can take it over, and maintain it. So now just waiting on reply from OP. Also, he can help make us Official!


I have been trying to get us official status for awhile now. Somewhere in here there are a couple of posts that I made about how to do this and no one responded. Anyways, I see that there are a lot of people posting that are not listed as members. That is a problem and I will contact AuraNova to see what is going on.

Update: I've PM'd AuraNova but I don't think I will get a response. He/she/it has not been online in 3 weeks.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> No you should be fine 18 is plenty old enough.
> Also, why is 80c to hot I have it overclocked to 1.2GHz core and 1.4GHz memory? only BF3 gets it that hot.thats highly overclocked right?


Sweeeeeeet I RMAed a 7870 Twin Frozr III, and I got a 7870 Hawk back








I think it's brand new too, it came with all the accessories and everything, so now I have 2 sets of them because they told me to keep the ones from my original









80C isn't too hot, it's just hotter than most people's cards. I think it is, I could be wrong though.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kabj06*
> 
> I have been trying to get us official status for awhile now. Somewhere in here there are a couple of posts that I made about how to do this and no one responded. Anyways, I see that there are a lot of people posting that are not listed as members. That is a problem and I will contact AuraNova to see what is going on.
> Update: I've PM'd AuraNova but I don't think I will get a response. He/she/it has not been online in 3 weeks.


Yes seeing as I am on every day I volunteer to handle membership if no one else would. Also, I have already contacted a mod on becoming official.


----------



## di inferi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Does anyone know the fix for the 12.6 drivers showing up as 12.3? I did a fresh install about a month ago (it fixed my white/black pinstripe lockup issue btw) loaded up 12.3 initially and then upgraded to 12.6 and GPU-Z still shows 12.3 as latest catalyst however dxdiag shows the correct (June 26th) driver version. Not losing sleep or anything but if its a quick fix, I'll do it.


There is a registry file that you need to modify.

Search OCN/Google. I can't remember it off the top of my head.


----------



## kabj06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Yes seeing as I am on every day I volunteer to handle membership if no one else would. Also, I have already contacted a mod on becoming official.


You want it you've got it!









I apologize for letting this club go. I won't let it go again.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kabj06*
> 
> You want it you've got it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I apologize for letting this club go. I won't let it go again.


Yea I can definitly help out. Talk to Staryoshi He is the one that said he could help make official and what not.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Yay we are official now!









Thank you to forum editor Staryoshi he was able to help get things squared away for us. Was very quick answering my PM, wasn't expecting it so fast!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kabj06*
> 
> You want it you've got it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I apologize for letting this club go. I won't let it go again.


PM staryoshi or another mod so we can take over the second post and get info updated.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sena*
> 
> I am getting Sapphire Radeon HD 7870 in next couple of days, so count me in too.
> Coming from HD 7950.
> I think someone should make official HD 7800 club.


Why the slight downgrade?


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Why the slight downgrade?


I am getting one more HD 7870 for CFX in begging of the next month, i could not afford second HD 7950, so i sold it.
I have money for two HD 7870, so imho its better option then to stick with one HD 7950.


----------



## TheYonderGod

What's the max safe voltage for these cards? I guess the reason they sent me a Hawk back instead of a TFIII is because the hawk sucks -.- it wont even do 1200 on stock volts.


----------



## miista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> Here are AMD Catalyst 12.8 WHQL (8.982.0 July 27)
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1294560/amd-catalyst-12-8-whql-8-982-0-july-27#post_17943219
> I'm installing them now, ill give feedback later


the new drivers suck. My tearing is almost unbearable and texture flickering is bordering on stupid(only for eyefinity). I have no idea why AMD bother with crappy, do no good updates. What happened to the days of updates fixing things, not sending hardware backwards. I'll stop *****ing and roll back to the 12.7 beta drivers


----------



## Stormy88

After a month or so, I can conclude that my MSi 7850 Twin Frozr III runs happily OC'd at 1230 core/1485 mem. Also managed to improve my score to P6243 3DMarks.

Overall, very happy!


----------



## DizzlePro

Here My 3d Mark 11 scores

7850 @ 1200/1470Mhz = P6676 Link

7850 @ 1270/1505Mhz = P7208 Link

7850 @ 1280/1520Mhz = P7420 Link


----------



## PontiacGTX

a little question, some of you have seen throttling in OCCT/similar stressing program like this



how you fix it?


----------



## Raidorz

Anyone else getting the 7870 1.6v spike?


----------



## Carniflex

I got an e-mail today telling me that I have packet in travel towards my humble hut. As its international then hoping to get it in few weeks. Once I do I'll be joining. Club3D 7870 Eyefinity 6 - the one with 6x mDP ports. I'm quite interested to see what this card is capable of pulling off at 5400x1920 resolution.


----------



## Mattb2e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raidorz*
> 
> Anyone else getting the 7870 1.6v spike?


I have noticed it since day 1.


----------



## Warweo

My card spikes to 1.6 volts as well, I'm guessing it's just a read error - I doubt it actually _does_ spike to 1.6, I can't imagine that the card would last for long!

I too noticed this from day one, also this topic was discussed earlier in the thread, so it's not just us with the "problem".


----------



## di inferi

XFX tech support told me the voltage spikes are normal. I have seen spikes as high as 1.9 when overclocked. They told me the only thing to be concerned about is temp.


----------



## Mattb2e

Is there anyway to get higher than 1.3v yet? It seems my card isnt stable at 1200mhz even with 1.3v, which is kinda sad







.


----------



## Guovssohas

When will the 7870's price drop? And how much will it drop? I mean now when the 660ti is out.


----------



## warpuck

What I don't under stand is: why the 7870 limit of x2 crossfire?
Do I have one of a few that have only one crossfire connector?
Do any of these cards come with the mini hdmi connectors?

I have a 1000 watt power supply and I want to use all the watts!
I want a desk the will fit 2 more 32' monitors on it too.

NO problems with cat 12.4, 12.6 and beta 12.7 (890fx mobo), that is unless no GPU folding is a problem

Other than that I am quite pleased with the Gigabyte 7870 OC. I removed the wind tunnel fans. 270 watts of amp is back to being overkill,







instead of necessary. Wind tunnel fans pulled and the remaining ones dailed down to 50%. Running a single 1080p monitor/TV? no need for more OC.
Now if I could dail down the wife I would be about as happy like a soul sista with 20 benjimans to spend.


----------



## Warweo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warpuck*
> 
> What I don't under stand is: why the 7870 limit of x2 crossfire?
> Do I have one of a few that have only one crossfire connector?
> Do any of these cards come with the mini hdmi connectors?
> 
> I have a 1000 watt power supply and I want to use all the watts!
> I want a desk the will fit 2 more 32' monitors on it too.
> 
> NO problems with cat 12.4, 12.6 and beta 12.7 (890fx mobo), that is unless no GPU folding is a problem
> 
> Other than that I am quite pleased with the Gigabyte 7870 OC. I removed the wind tunnel fans. 270 watts of amp is back to being overkill,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> instead of necessary. Wind tunnel fans pulled and the remaining ones dailed down to 50%. Running a single 1080p monitor/TV? no need for more OC.
> Now if I could dail down the wife I would be about as happy like a soul sista with 20 benjimans to spend.


I _think_ I understood some of this...

All 7870's have just one XFire fin, though if somebody decides to make a 7870 X2 (Please!), then we may be able to to tri-fire with that.


----------



## DizzlePro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warweo*
> 
> I _think_ I understood some of this...
> All 7870's have just one XFire fin, though if somebody decides to make a 7870 X2 (Please!), then we may be able to to tri-fire with that.


There was a rumour about Asus making a 7870 X2 but they cancelled it

http://videocardz.com/33662/asus-preparing-new-ares-2-based-on-radeon-hd-7870-x2


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warpuck*
> 
> What I don't under stand is: why the 7870 limit of x2 crossfire?
> Do I have one of a few that have only one crossfire connector?
> Do any of these cards come with the mini hdmi connectors?
> I have a 1000 watt power supply and I want to use all the watts!
> I want a desk the will fit 2 more 32' monitors on it too.
> NO problems with cat 12.4, 12.6 and beta 12.7 (890fx mobo), that is unless no GPU folding is a problem
> Other than that I am quite pleased with the Gigabyte 7870 OC. I removed the wind tunnel fans. 270 watts of amp is back to being overkill,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> instead of necessary. Wind tunnel fans pulled and the remaining ones dailed down to 50%. Running a single 1080p monitor/TV? no need for more OC.
> Now if I could dail down the wife I would be about as happy like a soul sista with 20 benjimans to spend.


Dunno about the limit, if there is any its something forced through the drivers and is probably related to marketing as I hope you are aware that you do not need a CF bridge for running CF. It works perfectly fine without the CF bridge by just picking it in the drivers. The CF bridge is relatively low bandwidth gadget anyway and especially when running eyefinity majority of stuff moves over PCIe between the cards anyway as the bridge does not have enough bandwidth for Eyefinity resolutions.


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> Dunno about the limit, if there is any its something forced through the drivers and is probably related to marketing as I hope you are aware that you do not need a CF bridge for running CF. It works perfectly fine without the CF bridge by just picking it in the drivers. The CF bridge is relatively low bandwidth gadget anyway and especially when running eyefinity majority of stuff moves over PCIe between the cards anyway as the bridge does not have enough bandwidth for Eyefinity resolutions.


I have heard different story.
Without CFX bridge, performances are about 70-80% lower than with with bridge.


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sena*
> 
> I have heard different story.
> Without CFX bridge, performances are about 70-80% lower than with with bridge.


Just out of curiosity - where have you heard that ?

I did not notice a noticeable performance drop when I ran 5770 + 6770 in CF without bridge, both were in PCIe 2.0 x8 mode. Granted I don't remember if I was running any benchmarks for finding out or was just keeping en eye on FPS in games, I would guess the latter. So it is quite possible you are right if your source happens to be something that did the proper benchmarks to show the performance drop.


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> Just out of curiosity - where have you heard that ?
> I did not notice a noticeable performance drop when I ran 5770 + 6770 in CF without bridge, both were in PCIe 2.0 x8 mode. Granted I don't remember if I was running any benchmarks for finding out or was just keeping en eye on FPS in games, I would guess the latter. So it is quite possible you are right if your source happens to be something that did the proper benchmarks to show the performance drop.


It wasnt page, someone i think here on OCN have mentioned that.
Anyway, just because of curiosity, i will test two HD 7870 without CFX, when i get them.


----------



## Carniflex

My second card is not in my rig atm as I took it out for making space for that arriving 7870 which I should have in couple of weeks - so cant run the benches for that myself atm.

The performance loss, if it exists, might be affected by the CPU and GFX's card as well. I know that lower end cards don't have CF fingers at all although they can be cross-fired through drivers. Anyway - any performance loss, if it exists, must be related to the increased latency of the PCIe connection as bandwidth wise PCIe is significantly larger than the CF Bridge which is in a nutshell just a modified DVI interface. If I remember correct the CF Bridge bandwidth was roughly the same as PCIe 2.0 x1 link, just presumably lower latency.


----------



## kabj06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> My second card is not in my rig atm as I took it out for making space for that arriving 7870 which I should have in couple of weeks - so cant run the benches for that myself atm.
> The performance loss, if it exists, might be affected by the CPU and GFX's card as well. I know that lower end cards don't have CF fingers at all although they can be cross-fired through drivers. Anyway - any performance loss, if it exists, must be related to the increased latency of the PCIe connection as bandwidth wise PCIe is significantly larger than the CF Bridge which is in a nutshell just a modified DVI interface. If I remember correct the CF Bridge bandwidth was roughly the same as PCIe 2.0 x1 link, just presumably lower latency.


Although with the advent of PCI-E 3.0 CF fingers are growing old.


----------



## warpuck

I did notice with 2 6770s that with 12.6 would sometimes Hwmonitor would show a clock speed of 0 on the 2nd card instead of 157 when there was a minimum of apps running. I have a msi 890fxa-gd70 it would not crossfire without the bridge. AMD has not changed this :
http://sites.amd.com/PublishingImages/Public/Graphic_Illustrations/WebBannerJPEG/AMD_CrossfireX_Chart_1618W.jpg.
It is possible that the video card firmware may may change it from the AMD chart.
I also thought that some of the A75-55 & 990 + some 970s chipsets were the only ones that support CrossfireX.
If I have to go with a 990fx & dozer/piledriver for crossfireX, I would just get a 7970 and 2 more 1080p monitors and deal with the cpu bottlenecking. Doing i5K and intel mobo requires just to much cash.
I have a 840t, 960t and 1045t. As far as games go they are pretty much the same.
AMD does 2, 3, & 4 with dozers, I never under stood why they didnt do 3,4,5, & 6 with the thubans.
The MSI board shuts down when CPU draw goes over 130 watts.
My spare 790GX system is where the 1045t lives. 140+ CPU watts is what it was made for. It runs the 1045T at 3.6 and 4.0 turbo. The 890fx would not do that. I am going put the 7870 in it just to see what it will do.
Just for snicks I ran 3 cores with 960T and turbo did work. I could do a stable 4.25 Ghz that way, but 4 cores at 4.0Ghz is better. Not sure what 2 7870s would do with what I have & 2 more monitors.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Hey gotta question if I am OCing my GPU to 1200/1400 should I set power control in CCC to +20? After ahwile I sometimes get slight artifacts. Its not to often so wondering if this setting would help. Temps are not an issue.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Hey gotta question if I am OCing my GPU to 1200/1400 should I set power control in CCC to +20? After ahwile I sometimes get slight artifacts. Its not to often so wondering if this setting would help. Temps are not an issue.


I can't find where the post is but an AMD rep clarified that the power tune slider only comes in to play when throttling occurs. Not sure it will help with artifacts.


----------



## AuraNova

So has anyone had a problem where Afterburner keeps setting the fan settings back to auto, despite the setting not being so? This has been happening to me a lot lately. My fan would start off at 29% (I usually set it at 38%) and not change in speed while playing. My card got to 101*C before the fan jumped to 100% to cool it off. I have the latest AB.

Also, might I add that this card is still a beast while running at 101*C. That's one tough card.


----------



## AuraNova

Sorry about the double post, but I have other business on this thread to tend to.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Yes seeing as I am on every day I volunteer to handle membership if no one else would. Also, I have already contacted a mod on becoming official.


Hate to break the news to you, but I am back, and for good. Membership will continue to be handled by myself, and kabj06 handles the thread itself. I had personal issues to tend with, but that's not important to this thread.

*This is a good time to send me a PM of all of your overclocks if you already are a member, and it is not updated. I don't plan on tracing back in the thread to find them. If not a member and want to be, PM myself with the criteria posted on the first page.*

Thanks for your patience in this.


----------



## Ghost12

Have I got a poor overclock card or is this ok? I have never owned an amd card this is the first. my core is up to 1170 and vram at 1450 with voltage at 1250 and power up to 20%. oh sorry my model is the gigabyte windforce 7870. I cant get it stable above 1170 even when I push the voltage up to max in msi afterburner. any suggestions welcome. thanks


----------



## flopper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Have I got a poor overclock card or is this ok? I have never owned an amd card this is the first. my core is up to 1170 and vram at 1450 with voltage at 1250 and power up to 20%. oh sorry my model is the gigabyte windforce 7870. I cant get it stable above 1170 even when I push the voltage up to max in msi afterburner. any suggestions welcome. thanks


I be good with 1170 or a tad lower, any more just pushes the card above limits.
I run my at 1200mhz (7970) but can do a lot more but never felt good running cards at limits.
the fps increase simply isnt that huge, 925 to 1200 is a huge step, 1200 to 1250 or 1300 not so much.
1ghz to 1170 is good IMO.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flopper*
> 
> I be good with 1170 or a tad lower, any more just pushes the card above limits.
> I run my at 1200mhz (7970) but can do a lot more but never felt good running cards at limits.
> the fps increase simply isnt that huge, 925 to 1200 is a huge step, 1200 to 1250 or 1300 not so much.
> 1ghz to 1170 is good IMO.


oh ok thanks. mine came at 1100 stock so the factory oc must have taken up much of the core headroom. at least got the vram up to 1450 from 1200 so must be ok. thanks for the input


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> What's the max safe voltage for these cards? I guess the reason they sent me a Hawk back instead of a TFIII is because the hawk sucks -.- it wont even do 1200 on stock volts.


Anyone know?


----------



## Carniflex

Anyone knows how high the 7870 usually clocks under water ? To 1300 MHz core is reasonable expectation? Can it do 1400 core usually under water and anything above 1400 needs below ambient cooling ? Assuming the loop is strong enough so temperature is not really an issue (expecting the water delta about 5C under full load on CPU and GFX cards).


----------



## Bartouille

It won't clock much higher than on air. Even if you reach 1.3ghz (actually, you won't if you get an average OC card, even with WC) you won't gain much performance over 1.2ghz (a lot of cards can do that on air). From 1.2ghz to 1.3ghz you might gain 5% at most in term of fps boost.


----------



## Jayjr1105

It was a brisk morning here in PA. Never saw it get this cool before...


----------



## di inferi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> Anyone knows how high the 7870 usually clocks under water ? To 1300 MHz core is reasonable expectation? Can it do 1400 core usually under water and anything above 1400 needs below ambient cooling ? Assuming the loop is strong enough so temperature is not really an issue (expecting the water delta about 5C under full load on CPU and GFX cards).


Depends on the card. I have hit 1300 on air at 1.3 V; since the card throttles under load I see voltage spikes up to 1.9 which just causes the temp to sky rocket. I haven't seen temps above 70 on air in actual usage but in FurMark it will hit 90+ within 2 minutes.

From 1000 to 1300 I was seeing roughly a 30% increase in performance; which was expected. At 1300/1500 I was able to get well over 8000 in 3DM11.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Anyone know?


I personally won't go beyond 1.3 for reasons I stated above.


----------



## kabj06

Can anyone tell me why my 7850 crashes drivers at any clock speed other than stock and below? I'm using Catalyst 12.6.


----------



## AuraNova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kabj06*
> 
> Can anyone tell me why my 7850 crashes drivers at any clock speed other than stock and below? I'm using Catalyst 12.6.


Is there any way you can at least test the overclocks on another game or benchmark?


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kabj06*
> 
> Can anyone tell me why my 7850 crashes drivers at any clock speed other than stock and below? I'm using Catalyst 12.6.


Try different driver, if problem persists I would say you just got a bad overclocker.


----------



## kabj06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Try different driver, if problem persists I would say you just got a bad overclocker.


I get no artifacting with GPU tool or 3DMark 11 just crashes. Games are the same way. I have had the same issue when I got the card in March. No artifacting. Just crashes. Cranking up the voltage does nothing. I can fold with no issues at 1180 on the clock speed though.


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kabj06*
> 
> I get no artifacting with GPU tool or 3DMark 11 just crashes. Games are the same way. I have had the same issue when I got the card in March. No artifacting. Just crashes. Cranking up the voltage does nothing. I can fold with no issues at 1180 on the clock speed though.


Have you used custom CCC profiles in the past ? I experienced a similar behavior a little while ago when I changed my motherboard without bothering to re-install windows. Gave the windows repair disk, it rebooted couple of times and all was sunshine and butterflies again, however, GFX card kept crashing. In my case the issue was a custom CCC profile which made the GFX card to run at max frequency all the time (by increasing the desired frequency at lower power states to the cards max and volts as well), it somehow got polluted and some crap remained somewhere even after removing drivers and re-installing. After half a day of googling and using driver sweeper in safe mode I think I somehow managed to correct the issue but I still cant use custom profiles. As soon as I define one all crap breaks loose, but I dont feel like re-installing windows atm.

So, if you use or have used in the past custom CCC profiles it might be worth a look in that direction. Might not be that issue ofc or it might be. If you have a spare computer might be easier to give the card a run in there for a test.


----------



## Raidorz

Anyone have this problem?


----------



## DizzlePro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raidorz*
> 
> Anyone have this problem?


I only got this when i was overclocked. Bumping up the voltage fixed it doh


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raidorz*
> 
> Anyone have this problem?


What card are you using? My Gigabyte 7870 used to do that, did a fresh install and loaded fresh drivers and it hasn't happened since. My old install had seen several different Nvidia and ATI cards with numerous driver installs so I think all that was causing some instability.


----------



## Mattb2e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raidorz*
> 
> Anyone have this problem?


I had this issue when I switched from 12.4 to 12.7 beta. Your screen was one variant, and there were two more crashes that happened at stock clocks that were graphical glitches. Simply reverting to 12.6 fixed it.

So, it could be a driver issue, or it could be a hardware issue. Make sure your at stock clocks first, and if the problem persists, try a different driver.


----------



## Picklewheels

Looking to get the Gigabyte 7870 OC Windforce X3, my case has clearance for 11.5" video cards, but gigabyte claims that the card is 11.02", can anyone with this version verify the length is correct? I've seen some measure it at 10.5" which would make me happy if that is the case.


----------



## raghu78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Picklewheels*
> 
> Looking to get the Gigabyte 7870 OC Windforce X3, my case has clearance for 11.5" video cards, but gigabyte claims that the card is 11.02", can anyone with this version verify the length is correct? I've seen some measure it at 10.5" which would make me happy if that is the case.


the gigabyte hd 7870 is just above 11 inches at 280mm length . so you are correct with 11.02.

http://www.gigabyte.us/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4154#sp


----------



## lukelev07

okay guys please answer quick I am about to click buy on newegg...Should I go with the HIS, Gigabyte, Sapphire, or Asus 7870? If you suggest one please state why as they are all around $260 (the HIS is $240) and I cannot for the life of me decide which to buy!


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Avoid Asus as I RMA's mine and had nothing but difficulty with their department. Now I got it back it still don't work right. Do not buy the Asus.


----------



## lukelev07

anyone else?


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lukelev07*
> 
> anyone else?


Sapphire or Gigabyte imho.
But HIS is good too.


----------



## AuraNova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kabj06*
> 
> I get no artifacting with GPU tool or 3DMark 11 just crashes. Games are the same way. I have had the same issue when I got the card in March. No artifacting. Just crashes. Cranking up the voltage does nothing. I can fold with no issues at 1180 on the clock speed though.


It kind of sounds like your card is faulty in general. Did you try the different drivers yet? Maybe it's a driver issue. It does not sound like a performance problem to me.


----------



## craney

Hi guys, i have an MSI 7850 currently clocked to 1050/1100 on stock volts. How do i go about getting passed the 1050mhz limit in Afterburner? Im still only running version 2.1 with drivers 12.3 as these seem to give me good perfromace on games like BF3 GTA Sleeping Dogs etc.

I have tried enabling the unofficial overclocking setting in the AB cfg file but still cant ajust any higher

Would be grateful for any help

Cheers guys


----------



## Warweo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craney*
> 
> Hi guys, i have an MSI 7850 currently clocked to 1050/1100 on stock volts. How do i go about getting passed the 1050mhz limit in Afterburner? Im still only running version 2.1 with drivers 12.3 as these seem to give me good perfromace on games like BF3 GTA Sleeping Dogs etc.
> 
> I have tried enabling the unofficial overclocking setting in the AB cfg file but still cant ajust any higher
> 
> Would be grateful for any help
> 
> Cheers guys


Upgrade your drivers to 12.8, I have found NO problems with them. Also, I wasn't even aware that MSI AB 2.1 supported the 7800 series! I'm using version 2.2.2 with no issues, BTW.

I've even been playing BF3 at 1350/1450MHz, evidently over the card's stock clocks. You shouldn't need to enable anything to get above your cards stock clocks.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## kabj06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuraNova*
> 
> It kind of sounds like your card is faulty in general. Did you try the different drivers yet? Maybe it's a driver issue. It does not sound like a performance problem to me.


I have tried many different drivers. Time to RMA?

On a different note,

Who would like to make a sig code for our proud club?


----------



## Jayjr1105

Well my card is officially a poor overclocker (at least on stock voltage). After about 2 months of being super stable (no white/black screen idle crashing) with a clean install and no tweaking other than lowered fan speed, I got antsy and tried some light overclocking past 1100/1200 stock. I started with 1150/1250 and it appeared fine but after a day or so I got the idle lock up with the white/black pinstripe screen again.

I could load up 3rd party app (afterburner/trixx) to bump voltage but I think I'm just going to settle for the stock 1100/1200 and call it a day. It more than meets my needs anyway plus I guess I have the factory OC of 1100 which some people don't so I should be happy.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Well my card is officially a poor overclocker (at least on stock voltage). After about 2 months of being super stable (no white/black screen idle crashing) with a clean install and no tweaking other than lowered fan speed, I got antsy and tried some light overclocking past 1100/1200 stock. I started with 1150/1250 and it appeared fine but after a day or so I got the idle lock up with the white/black pinstripe screen again.
> I could load up 3rd party app (afterburner/trixx) to bump voltage but I think I'm just going to settle for the stock 1100/1200 and call it a day. It more than meets my needs anyway plus I guess I have the factory OC of 1100 which some people don't so I should be happy.


I have the same model as you and not had much luck with the core. Im at 1170 but it will not go over that no matter what the voltage. The vram clocks well though, its at 1450. so I have 1170 - 1450 and volts at 1250 with +20 power scale. completely stable in gaming but get 1 second intermittent black screen occasionally at idle. Read that's pretty common though


----------



## bengal

Just got my XFX DD 7870 today after the recent price cuts. It's such a beautiful card







Games run very nicely as well.

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/mpcpq/


----------



## AuraNova

*bengal* has been added to the mix. Welcome!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kabj06*
> 
> I have tried many different drivers. Time to RMA?
> On a different note,
> Who would like to make a sig code for our proud club?


I would say do it. Who knows? You might get a "golden" card and get some epic overclocking.

I volunteer Dimaggio1103 if he wants to take the job!


----------



## sena

So i finally got my Saphhire HD 7870, i am also experiencing crazy voltages reading, up to 1.6V, but also -97.500V.
What the hell is going on here?


----------



## bengal

OMGGGGG yess yess yesss




























I have been added to the club







Thank you AuraNova









And yes please someone make a nice sig for this club


----------



## Warweo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sena*
> 
> So i finally got my Saphhire HD 7870, i am also experiencing crazy voltages reading, up to 1.6V, but also -97.500V.
> What the hell is going on here?


It's normal. The card is so beast it can take it.


----------



## Warweo

My suggestions, in no order of preference:








Can't afford the 7900 series? The AMD Radeon 7800 series club!
















GTX 660ti








The AMD Radeon 7800 series club!








The AMD Radeon 7800 series, the little card's that couldn't quite.
















The Red team: So cool we're actually on fire! The AMD Radeon 7800 series club!
















The AMD Radeon 7800 series club!
















OCN 2nd Elite: The AMD Radeon 7800 series club!
















The AMD Radeon 7800 series club!: Putting the "







" in GTX.


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warweo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't afford the 7900 series: The AMD Radeon 7800 series club!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GTX 660ti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The AMD Radeon 7800 series club!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Red team: So cool we're actually on fire!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The AMD Radeon 7800 series club!


The last one is best imho.
Also everything is working normal, so i will assume these are some wrong readings with voltage.


----------



## Warweo

Yeah, it's just a read error. I've been getting it every day since March 19th...


----------



## Farih

Went back to 7850's again.

Same price as a single GTX670 here.


----------



## sena

Congrats Farih.


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Went back to 7850's again.
> Same price as a single GTX670 here.


OK which ones did you use?


----------



## Warweo

Hey, that's a nice OC you've got one those cards! You may as well have an OC'ed 7870 crossfire setup for the performance they're giving you.


----------



## AuraNova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warweo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The AMD Radeon 7800 series club!


While the other gave me a great laugh, I like this the best.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Went back to 7850's again.
> Same price as a single GTX670 here.


Farih, do you need me to change what you have in the club list? Or are you rolling with the same cards?


----------



## sena

Is card photo is really necessary?
O have put card in case, so.....

Is GPU-Z validation with my nick enough?


----------



## kabj06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuraNova*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The AMD Radeon 7800 series club!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the other gave me a great laugh, I like this the best.
Click to expand...

The official sig code (unless someone wants to beat this)!


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warweo*
> 
> Hey, that's a nice OC you've got one those cards! You may as well have an OC'ed 7870 crossfire setup for the performance they're giving you.


Nah, if these would be 7870's i might have had them clocked over 1300mhz like you








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuraNova*
> 
> Farih, do you need me to change what you have in the club list? Or are you rolling with the same cards?


These are the standard Sapphire 7850 2GB cards [Non OC]


----------



## warpuck

Got 11.5'" by doing this. Move the hard drives to the floppy bay. Worked with 2 different mid towers. Did not have anything in the floppy bay anyway. not using velociraptors so HD heat is not a problem.


----------



## warpuck

List of common desktop graphics for N. America

Nvidia on top?

http://www.gigabyte.us/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4154#sp http://usa.asus.com/Graphics_Cards/ http://us.msi.com/product/vga/

ATI only

http://www.powercolor.com/us/products_layer_2.asp?ByBus=PCI-E http://www.visiontek.com/ http://www.diamondmm.com/ATI-Video-Cards.php http://www.hisdigital.com/us/product-12.shtml http://www.sapphiretech.com/presentation/product/?cid=1&psn=000101&lid=1

Nvidia only

http://www.evga.com/products/featured.asp http://www.jetway.com.tw/jw/ http://www.ecs.com.tw/ECSWebSite/Product/Product_MB_List.aspx?CategoryID=5&MenuID=8&childid=M_8&LanID=0 http://www3.pny.com/Categories/GeForceGraphics.aspx?Category_ID=13 http://www.sparkle.com.tw/en/products.asp?ByBus=PCIE http://www.zotacusa.com/products/graphics-cards http://www.galaxytechus.com/usa/product.aspx?serial=all

AMD on top

http://xfxforce.com/en-us/home.aspx

There are other brands for Europe I didnt search for those. I just thought it would be interesting how the manufactures cast their ballot for Nvidia vs AMD. of the 4 that manufactures both I found only one and gives AMD top billing. Of course I have both Nvidia GTX 460 and AMD 7870. Yep I do gaming on 2 PCs. Ain't Steam great?


----------



## Warweo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kabj06*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AuraNova*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The AMD Radeon 7800 series club!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the other gave me a great laugh, I like this the best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The official sig code (unless someone wants to beat this)!
Click to expand...









Can't afford the 7900 series? The AMD Radeon 7800 series club!









The above is far more fitting - we can't deny it's truth.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Here is the club sig (centered) for easy copy/paste into your profile.

Code:



Code:


[CENTER]:skull:[URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/1231670/official-the-amd-radeon-7800-owners-club/0_100]The AMD Radeon 7800 series club![/URL]:aaskull:[/CENTER]


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warweo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't afford the 7900 series? The AMD Radeon 7800 series club!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The above is far more fitting - we can't deny it's truth.


Usually true, however, sometimes there are other considerations involved. For example, 7870 series has only three cards in 7xxx series which can do 6x 2560x1600 resolution (the Club3D VTX and PowerColor 7870 eyefinity 6 editions). And space sometimes - might be hard to believe that nowadays you can still encounter setups where 280 mm GFX card does not fit. I have exactly 225 mm for the GFX card (atm 215mm but I can make 10mm more space).

I'll be joining in a bit in here btw. Have Club 3D 7870 eyefinity 6 here on my desk waiting for the arrival of the waterblock and couple extra gadgets which will make me the additional needed 10mm clearance which are needed to make the card fit.

I'm in a shoe-box basically with my PC. 430x430x185 mm case 9x 3.5'' Hot swap bays and 4x 2.5'' hot swap bays + water-cooling stuff. Radiator is mounted externally. I carry it with me daily so it need to be relatively small


----------



## Jayjr1105

I have been posting here for a while but don't think I've officially been added since becoming an "official" club...


----------



## ChickenDippers

snip


----------



## Warweo

I got a few GSOD's on 12.7. Seems to be when I have official OC'ing enabled and I OC'ed the memory too high. Saying this, it would also happen when I was just browsing OC with no OC on my card at all.

I didn't post about this because for some reason it has just stopped.

I'm going to try to recreate it for you. If I don't edit this soon, I've killed my card.









Nope, no luck. Memory at 1980MHz just ended up in a driver crash and severe screen wobble?

I got a similar screen to this, too. Red also with the lines but horizontal. Perhaps a (non-vista) RSOD?
(MS paint mock-up)


----------



## ChickenDippers

I really do appreciate your help Warweo! +1 rep

This little beast of a card plays every game right now maxed at 1080p, so I have need for overclocking just yet







Everything on my computer is stock but yet still got the crash. I hope its a driver bug as I don't want to go for another RMA









Did your GSOD look the same as mine?


----------



## Warweo

Exact copy, just rotated 90*. Mine was horizontal.

Also, I get occasion flashes of black and white jagged lines. It appears on the screen for a very small amount of time, perhaps just one frame even. (120Hz monitor). Though this only happens at idle.

Quick Google clarifies that it's not just us, or even just 7800's.

Faulty memory

Apparently something to do with the GDDR5
Quote:


> Radeon HD 5000 come with new GDDR5 memory that is known to have somes issues (due to heat or faulty chips). These issues may lead to grey screen and vertical line corruptions that may randomly appear during normal usage.


I see no reason why this wouldn't be the cause of our gray screens. After all, I did get mine while overclocking the memory.


----------



## ChickenDippers

Yeah, I have seen a few fourm posts about it alright, although its mainly related to the 58xx series cards. I guess we should both RMA are cards then? You do get these when you have no overclocks applied, right? The only fourm posts I have seen about 78xx users getting this is unstable overclocks.

Edit: Just saw your rig in your sig.


----------



## Warweo

RMA! BAHAHAHA!!!









You must be joking! I have a PowerColor! There is no way that I can return this card. No way that I would want to, either.

My card is a PowerColor Radeon 7870 PCS+ that I run at 1350/1550MHz 24/7, the clocks are far too good to even consder sneding this baby back, even if I had a cat in hells chance of getting any service from powercolor!

I don't suggest that you RMA straight away, after all my problem cleared up by itself. Come to think of it, though, I did re-seat the card and I can't remember it happening since then.

RMA, that's funny...









P.S: This.


----------



## sena

Guys what are you getting when your Vram is not stable?

Cheers


----------



## Carniflex

Will join properly once I get my waterblock for the card and put the clocks where they can go with mine. Decided to plug it already in under air for now as it will take several weeks for the waterblocks to arrive (current estimate is that they should ship from Germany at around 9th Sept, but dunno sure when they ship I already ordered them in June but the ones I originally ordered went out of production so had to pick new ones mid July which were neither in stock but were expected soonish)

Club 3D Eyefinity 6. Just finished uploading the bios to GPU-Z database as well. BTW my rig can now drive maximum 11 displays (XFX 6770 Eyefinity 5 card plus this one).


----------



## Warweo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sena*
> 
> Guys what are you getting when your Vram is not stable?
> 
> Cheers


The "Grey Screen of Death"!


----------



## Carniflex

I take its normal for 7870 to hit about 70C under full load at 1 GHz with a stock cooler? Its seems I have forgot how a gfx card sounds with an air cooler, a bit louder than I thought it to be







Well but the upgrade is substantial from 6770, especially considering the resolution I'm at so I'm happy and will be even happier once the water-blocks arrive.


----------



## DizzlePro

Add ME

Gpuz Validation


----------



## Ghost12

Which overclocking tool do you owners find the best one for the 7870, mine is gigabyte windforce. I tried afterburner and the oc was not impressive, the max I can get out this unit is 1170core and 1450vram with +20 power but when using afterburner I get a lot of intermittent black screens. I uninstalled it and oc`d using overdrive, I can only achieve the same clocks but I get no black screens whatsoever. Changing volts to max 1299 in afterburner did nothing for my gpu, it will not run over 1170 max core which I am really disappointed with as I bought it thinking of the oc possibilities. I love the card and will be xfiring this week with the price drops.


----------



## AuraNova

*Just a reminder that if you want to be in the club, you need to send a PM with the criteria. Instructions are on the first page.*

Lucky enough, I had stumbled upon DizzlePro's post asnd added him. Others are not so lucky at this point. If I don't get a PM, I can't add you.

Ghost12, you could try ASUS GPU Tweak, but I doubt you will get different results.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuraNova*
> 
> *Just a reminder that if you want to be in the club, you need to send a PM with the criteria. Instructions are on the first page.*
> Lucky enough, I had stumbled upon DizzlePro's post asnd added him. Others are not so lucky at this point. If I don't get a PM, I can't add you.
> Ghost12, you could try ASUS GPU Tweak, but I doubt you will get different results.


ok thanks. will do. even if cant oc any more will then stick with overdrive as the black screen issue is worth it alone. it was constant with msi afterburner and not had one with overdrive. Thanks anyway


----------



## Blackheart 72

Here is my 7850:



and 3d mark score:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4112814


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warweo*
> 
> The "Grey Screen of Death"!


Thx mate. +1

Didnt experienced those.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warweo*
> 
> The "Grey Screen of Death"!


I get that if I overclock at *ALL* past factory OC of 1100 on stock volts.


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> I get that if I overclock at *ALL* past factory OC of 1100 on stock volts.


Even at 1125 MHz?


----------



## MerlijnD

Hello,
My self i own a Club 3d 7850 royalking OC card with the following specs:
CLock: 910 Mhz
Memory: 4.8 ghz
Voltage: 1.138
Thats the standard.
But if if i set the voltage to 1.225 and the clockspeed to 1050.
Msi kombuster freezes after 10-20 seconds, i am on catalyst 12.3 because it was good for overclocking i heard.
Do i have a bad overclocking card or is it faulty.
Greetings Merlijn


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sena*
> 
> Even at 1125 MHz?


Yeah, the factory OC of 1100 seems to be the best my card will do without playing with voltage. Actually, it will game just fine on stock volts at 1200 but I still get the idle gsod.


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Yeah, the factory OC of 1100 seems to be the best my card will do without playing with voltage. Actually, it will game just fine on stock volts at 1200 but I still get the idle gsod.


Hmm strange, i hope i wont experience these things.


----------



## Fletcherea

Any of you 7850 dudes suffering from black screens in GW2 ? I'm getting them ALOT. Been tinkering around with settings in ccc, to no avail so far.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fletcherea*
> 
> Any of you 7850 dudes suffering from black screens in GW2 ? I'm getting them ALOT. Been tinkering around with settings in ccc, to no avail so far.


Are you overclocked? Have you tried different/clean intsall drivers?

Love the avatar btw, reminds me of my 80's youth


----------



## Fletcherea

Tried stock clocks on drivers 3 iterations ago up to current beta. I'm just one of them guys I think that will never get this game to run properly(one of those guys I feel so sad for, and nothing i can do to help them lol).


----------



## B-Shot

Jayjr what is the load temps at factory clocks? I had to reseat the cooler on my nephew's gigabut 7870 core was hitting 85c out of the box in 3DM11.


----------



## immortalityoc

All I know is that the AMD drivers for the 7 series is still under construction and arent stable.. Istream on twitch.tv, I looked into a thread on xsplit.com about the radeon cards having driver crashes, While 12.7 fixed that problem i still get the black and white lines when i oc... Although if i set it to the factory oc of a xfx7870 black edition it seems to run stable. cheers


----------



## sena

Pushing my HD 7870.

Heaven 3.0


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-Shot*
> 
> Jayjr what is the load temps at factory clocks? I had to reseat the cooler on my nephew's gigabut 7870 core was hitting 85c out of the box in 3DM11.


I have no thermal issues whatsoever, I hit like 59 max in an AC'd room. The weird thing about my card is that when I overclock to say 1200/1300 I can game and bench til kingdom come without a hitch, its just idle I get the GSOD shown on the last page. Similar to a Vdroop issue like some people get when they don't adjust load line calibration when overclocking cpu I guess.


----------



## FragZero

Anyone here using a 7870 + 7850 CF?

I was considering a second 7850 for the more powerhungry games but after the 660TI release the 7850/7870 have dropped a lot. I could get a 7870 for around 220 euros - a 7850 is 180 now. Used to be 290 - 240.

I'd use the 7870 as primary card, 7850 as secondary. Usefull for games which don't like CF that much.

Any issues with this setup?


----------



## DizzlePro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FragZero*
> 
> Anyone here using a 7870 + 7850 CF?
> I was considering a second 7850 for the more powerhungry games but after the 660TI release the 7850/7870 have dropped a lot. I could get a 7870 for around 220 euros - a 7850 is 180 now. Used to be 290 - 240.
> I'd use the 7870 as primary card, 7850 as secondary. Usefull for games which don't like CF that much.
> Any issues with this setup?


IIRC the 7870 will throttle to the 7850 speeds, But if the 7850 is OCed then it shouldn't be a problem


----------



## FragZero

concerning that - is there a working 78x0 bios editor? I can't seem to find one.

i'd prefer to flash my 7850 to 1ghz and be done with it.


----------



## DizzlePro

Asus HD 7850 DCU II TOP 2048 MB BIOS

and some others

http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?page=1&architecture=ATI&manufacturer=&model=HD+7850&interface=PCI-E&memSize=2048

but I don't think 1ghz is a high enough oc to be on par with a 7870 due to the 20% less shaders.


----------



## FragZero

Probably not - i currently run 1.2ghz at 1.2v stable. Is there any way i could add these to my 7850 using a biosflash?

I used to do this to all my cards - find a nice and stable os. Flash the clocks so i didn't have to worry about OC utilities etc. ( i don't like the asus one)


----------



## Ghost12

Bit of a noob question but this is the place to ask I think. Today have just ordered my second 7870 so when delivered in the morning will be setting up xfire. Been reading some info prior to this so know exactly what to do but I can see any reference to xfire in ccc12.8 as is. Will the option to enable xfire appear after I sweep the drivers and install both cards tomorrow? Thanks in advance


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Bit of a noob question but this is the place to ask I think. Today have just ordered my second 7870 so when delivered in the morning will be setting up xfire. Been reading some info prior to this so know exactly what to do but I can see any reference to xfire in ccc12.8 as is. Will the option to enable xfire appear after I sweep the drivers and install both cards tomorrow? Thanks in advance


The first time you boot into Windows AMD Catalyst will ask you if you would like to enable CrossFire.

If it doesnt you can do it yourself to by opening AMD Catalyst and enable CrossFire in the Performance tab.

12.8 is a good driver for me.... Dont forget to instal the CAP files to









Btw,
You only need to use 1 CrossFire bridge.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> The first time you boot into Windows AMD Catalyst will ask you if you would like to enable CrossFire.
> If it doesnt you can do it yourself to by opening AMD Catalyst and enable CrossFire in the Performance tab.
> 12.8 is a good driver for me.... Dont forget to instal the CAP files to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw,
> You only need to use 1 CrossFire bridge.


Cap Files? I will sweep the old drivers first then re-install. will I have catalyst after sweep. I read I need to delete the drivers before installing the second gpu then re-install after which would mean no catalyst on first boot to os? which is the correct way


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Cap Files? I will sweep the old drivers first then re-install. will I have catalyst after sweep. I read I need to delete the drivers before installing the second gpu then re-install after which would mean no catalyst on first boot to os? which is the correct way


It shouldnt matter if you have Catalyst installed or not. if you feel safer by doing so then go ahead









CAP file's can be downloaded at the standard page where you get 12.8 drivers from to:
http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/windows/Pages/radeonaiw_vista64.aspx#1


----------



## bengal

Just overclocked my 7870 to 1200Mhz/1400Mhz stable. Kindly update the list.
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/v2uq3/


----------



## m98custom1212

^ impressed


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> It shouldnt matter if you have Catalyst installed or not. if you feel safer by doing so then go ahead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CAP file's can be downloaded at the standard page where you get 12.8 drivers from to:
> http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/windows/Pages/radeonaiw_vista64.aspx#1


I will do that tomorrow on delivery. Thanks for the advice and input. Appreciated


----------



## BURNINGchicken3

just wanted to update my oc

also any idea why i can not overclock my gpu as much as i could on an AMD mobo/cpu?


----------



## Ghost12

just received and installed my second 7870 so thought I would post my 3dmark11 scores with and without crossfire to see what everyone thinks. Im pretty happy with it

Before

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4236046

And with crossfire

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4256518


----------



## DizzlePro

^^^ I'm not sure if it's a error but your core clock is 300mhz on your CF config


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> ^^^ I'm not sure if it's a error but your core clock is 300mhz on your CF config


Yes its an error. for some reason it reads like that but look at the difference between the two scores, its definitely working. that's the idle clocks for some reason. Just ran fraps in bf3 team deathmatch maxed out including aa and all the rest and got minimum of 51fps max 129fps and avg of 94fps. Gpu usage between 95% and 99% constant. Very pleased I took the second one up to now.


----------



## pale

Hello all, thought I'd post my 7850 clocks... Only got it yesterday and have been benching for a few hours today to see how high I could go. It's an MSI 7850 Power Edition. My rig is in my sig with the 7850 replacing 6950 (sold that long ago - was without a gpu for a few months). 1100t @ 4ghz.

Core: 1300Mhz
Voltage: 1.300Mv
Mem: 5800

Temps peaked at 75C in Furmark but in Unigine around 65C. Nice 50%+ overclock.. but I doubt I will keep it at these volts.. seems stable though through a few hours playing BF3.

Do you think the Power Edition can handle 1.300Mv 24/7? Most people seem to be saying max is 1.2 for ref cards.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pale*
> 
> Hello all, thought I'd post my 7850 clocks... Only got it yesterday and have been benching for a few hours today to see how high I could go. It's an MSI 7850 Power Edition. My rig is in my sig with the 7850 replacing 6950 (sold that long ago - was without a gpu for a few months). 1100t @ 4ghz.
> Core: 1300Mhz
> Voltage: 1.300Mv
> Mem: 5800
> Temps peaked at 75C in Furmark but in Unigine around 65C. Nice 50%+ overclock.. but I doubt I will keep it at these volts.. seems stable though through a few hours playing BF3.
> Do you think the Power Edition can handle 1.300Mv 24/7? Most people seem to be saying max is 1.2...


I'd say if your temps are good (which they are) then 1.3 is fine. Have you run 3dmark11 with those clocks yet? Would be curious if you score close to 7k


----------



## pale

Not got around to 3dmark yet. I'm off all weekend so I will update you sometime tomorrow/Saturday.

Such a good value card at £167. Could of got a different version for much cheaper, about £150 on aria.co.uk but settled on this for the twin frozer iv, proving its worth now. Crossfire down the road? Yes please.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## om3nz

Hello everyone, got my MSI 7850 Power Edition a month ago.

I've tried overclocking it and here is what this card can do:

GPU-Z validation
I love this card so far.


----------



## Wakizashis

Hi, I have bought Sapphire HD7850 OC few days ago and while I have some strange "shadowy artefacts in BF3" as other guys with 7xxx cards, I cannot say I am not happy. Specially after reading the posts about OCing that jewel to 1300/6000.... Will not attempt to push it that far.But it would be nice to get it to 1150-1200/5800.

Also loving the fan, which holds temps at 61°C max in Kombustor Burn In/8AA/Extreme. And till 60°C fan is very quiet. Idling at 30°C.and usual load to 50°C you do not even know about the card in pc.

I would like to ask tho. If I wanna use Asus GPU Tool to OC card about CCC limits, do I need to uninstal CCC before? When I had my old 4870 and tried to use another clocks with Trixx/AfterBurner, screen flickered because some conflict of "load" clocks in CCC and another sw. Still, same problem was there even without CCC installed, I think. Thanks for the answer.


----------



## DizzlePro

Just hit the 51% OC

Link
3D MARK SCORE - P7469
GRAPHICS SCORE - 7342
PHYSICS SCORE - 8199
COMBINED SCORE - 7441

Gpuz










*I'm not getting good temps using 1.3v, highest temp 81c from running heaven & 3D mark 11 while fans are @ 100%*


----------



## Warweo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just hit the 51% OC
> 
> Link
> 3D MARK SCORE - P7469
> GRAPHICS SCORE - 7342
> PHYSICS SCORE - 8199
> COMBINED SCORE - 7441
> 
> Gpuz
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm not getting good temps using 1.3v, highest temp 81c from running heaven & 3D mark 11 while fans are @ 100%*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


http://www.overclock.net/t/1203636/official-amd-ati-gpu-mod-club-aka-the-red-mod/410

Watch, as all of your problems melt away!
Seriously, though: with an Antec 620 strapped to my 7870, at 1.3v I _can't_ get the card above 45*c.


----------



## pale

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warweo*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1203636/official-amd-ati-gpu-mod-club-aka-the-red-mod/410
> Watch, as all of your problems melt away!
> Seriously, though: with an Antec 620 strapped to my 7870, at 1.3v I _can't_ get the card above 45*c.


haha. Amazing mod.. but to be fair, he is running 1.3 through his 7850 so 82C seems realistic? DD XFX though, I haven't been following how these are turning out. Whats the general consensus on temps with these things?

I have been blasting a Twin Frozr IV and temps not running higher than 75C.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Card is back to RMA. This time they gonna send me a new one.

................Will avoid Asus in the future.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Card is back to RMA. This time they gonna send me a new one.
> ................Will avoid Asus in the future.


What was wrong with it this time?


----------



## Dimaggio1103

It was the original trace damage. they said they repaired it but the repair failed.


----------



## Ghost12

Is 73c temp normal after few hours playing bf3 online? I have two hd7870 and I love the cards but the heat my case is pumping out is uncomfortable since putting in crossfire. My rig temps are all well within limits if a little warmer than used to but wanted to check the gpu temps. I never saw the fans go above 68% either if thats anything to go by.


----------



## warpuck

7870 + 6770 folding.png 439k .png file

This is what I get folding
gigabyte 7870OC

1233 core + 1259 memory


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Is 73c temp normal after few hours playing bf3 online? I have two hd7870 and I love the cards but the heat my case is pumping out is uncomfortable since putting in crossfire. My rig temps are all well within limits if a little warmer than used to but wanted to check the gpu temps. I never saw the fans go above 68% either if thats anything to go by.


Yes, its normal for these cards in CFX.


----------



## DizzlePro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warweo*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1203636/official-amd-ati-gpu-mod-club-aka-the-red-mod/410
> Watch, as all of your problems melt away!
> Seriously, though: with an Antec 620 strapped to my 7870, at 1.3v I _can't_ get the card above 45*c.


Greta Idea .......But
*
This
*




*Warranty void if Removed*









XFX offer no warranty in Europe at all, which means the responsibility is with he retailer/reseller


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> Greta Idea .......But
> *
> This
> *
> 
> 
> *Warranty void if Removed*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XFX offer no warranty in Europe at all, which means the responsibility is with he retailer/reseller


Hm did not remeber that XFX had that crappy warranty conditions. From European manufacturers I would, in that case, suggest using Club3D. They serve your warranty as long as you put the stock heatsink back on when you send the card in. Hell, they even serve you if you dremel off half your bracet for making the card single slot (in the case of cards where IO ports take only one row).


----------



## savage1987

Hey guys, I'm building a blue/black themed system for a friend and I'm after confirmation whether the Powercolor 7850 has a red PCB when viewed from the top?? I have a black/blue tower to build and currently have one of the HIS models on the order but it's not too late to change that to save $20 since I'm sure they will overclock similarly. If it will ruin the theme (side window on the case) then I'll stick with the blue-er (maybe?) HIS card. If I can save $20 here I will distribute it on slight upgrades elsewhere (the Powercolor card just turned up at this price today).

Any info appreciated,

Thanks,
Sam


----------



## KRIZ

I just purchased 2 gigabyte hd7870 2gb cards for two new systems , but i cant get the cards to output any images inc bios / start up screens.
Should i hve to enable a bios setting to get my mb a gax79-ud3 to recognise these cards. i have run a second card in the system to try to get the os to show the 78 but it just wont. The card works in my old board and my old card a gtx 260 works fine in my new system but when i try ro get the 2 new bits to fire its a brickwall. psu monitors cables ,memory have all been swapped out with no change. Any advise would be appreciated as i want to get these new rigs crackin
cheers kriz


----------



## raghu78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savage1987*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm building a blue/black themed system for a friend and I'm after confirmation whether the Powercolor 7850 has a red PCB when viewed from the top?? I have a black/blue tower to build and currently have one of the HIS models on the order but it's not too late to change that to save $20 since I'm sure they will overclock similarly. If it will ruin the theme (side window on the case) then I'll stick with the blue-er (maybe?) HIS card. If I can save $20 here I will distribute it on slight upgrades elsewhere (the Powercolor card just turned up at this price today).
> Any info appreciated,
> Thanks,
> Sam


the HIS card has a poor cooler. Get the Sapphire HD 7850 with a blue PCB and the impressive dual x cooler.


----------



## savage1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raghu78*
> 
> the HIS card has a poor cooler. Get the Sapphire HD 7850 with a blue PCB and the impressive dual x cooler.


That's an extra $10 and I can't afford to push the boundaries of this budget any further


----------



## sena

Guys looks like i have problem.

My sapphire radeon HD 7870 outputs some strange noise at 50%-60% fan speed, like zzzz-zzz-zzz. Should i RMA or these is some way to fix it?

Rendering works normal, and temps are normal.


----------



## craney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *om3nz*
> 
> Hello everyone, got my MSI 7850 Power Edition a month ago.
> 
> I've tried overclocking it and here is what this card can do:
> 
> GPU-Z validation
> I love this card so far.


Nice overclock mate, how did you manage to unlock the voltage control in msi afterburner? im running version 2.2.3 like yourself but with the 12.3 drivers and cant seem to be able to unlock the voltage at all


----------



## om3nz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craney*
> 
> Nice overclock mate, how did you manage to unlock the voltage control in msi afterburner? im running version 2.2.3 like yourself but with the 12.3 drivers and cant seem to be able to unlock the voltage at all


Well, I didn't do anything to unlock voltages. I have the MSI card and it has 3 voltage controls by default. I've only had to use the Asus GPU tweak to remove 1050MHz OC limit on the core. Also, I am running the12.8 drivers. You should try the Asus GPU tweak or the Sapphire TRIXX software, maybe it will work for you.


----------



## JABxxx

Guys quick question; I have a visiontek 7850, Do I need to download the 12.8 drivers for them from AMD.com and Visiontek.com? Or just one of them? Because the Visiontek ones file name is Cat_win_7 where as the amd.com ones are named something along the lines of 12-8_vista_win7_win8_32-64_ccc ? any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JABxxx*
> 
> Guys quick question; I have a visiontek 7850, Do I need to download the 12.8 drivers for them from AMD.com and Visiontek.com? Or just one of them? Because the Visiontek ones file name is Cat_win_7 where as the amd.com ones are named something along the lines of 12-8_vista_win7_win8_32-64_ccc ? any help would be appreciated!


You want the ones straight from AMD website. Never load the ones from the manufacturer.


----------



## sena

Guys now GSOD appeared in older game Man of War, do you thing its memory related?

I overclocked it to 1350 MHz.


----------



## kabj06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JABxxx*
> 
> Guys quick question; I have a visiontek 7850, Do I need to download the 12.8 drivers for them from AMD.com and Visiontek.com? Or just one of them? Because the Visiontek ones file name is Cat_win_7 where as the amd.com ones are named something along the lines of 12-8_vista_win7_win8_32-64_ccc ? any help would be appreciated!


Stick with AMD.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Sooo since my card wouldn't overclock much at all without increasing the voltage a lot, I decided to take off my GPU reactor and see what happens. If you don't know what it is, it's a little pcb that plugs into the back of MSI Hawk cards that is supposed to increase overclock stability by giving better voltage control. Now after I took it off, I can actually overclock without increasing my voltage a lot. With it on I had to do 1300mv for a 1200 mhz core, now I am still testing but so far I did [email protected] Edit: now I played a couple games of bf3 at stock volts (1218)


----------



## Picklewheels

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Sooo since my card wouldn't overclock much at all without increasing the voltage a lot, I decided to take off my GPU reactor and see what happens. If you don't know what it is, it's a little pcb that plugs into the back of MSI Hawk cards that is supposed to increase overclock stability by giving better voltage control. Now after I took it off, I can actually overclock without increasing my voltage a lot. With it on I had to do 1300mv for a 1200 mhz core, now I am still testing but so far I did [email protected] Edit: now I played a couple games of bf3 at stock volts (1218)


That's interesting, I was under the impression that extra chip was needed for extreme overclocking to smooth out power or whatever, had no idea it could inhibit "normal" overclocking


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Picklewheels*
> 
> That's interesting, I was under the impression that extra chip was needed for extreme overclocking to smooth out power or whatever, had no idea it could inhibit "normal" overclocking


It isn't supposed to, there must be something wrong with mine.


----------



## craney

I have finally been able to remove the 1050mhz restriction on my 7850 and have it running 1100/1200 on stock volts, the only problem is now i still cant unlock the voltage. I have tried enabling it in the afterburner cfg file with no luck and i have also ticked the unlock voltage option in the general settings of afterburner.

Any ideas? im running version 2.2.3 with the 12.3 drivers


----------



## barkeater

use Sapphire Trixx


----------



## AlaskaFox

Forgive me if this has been asked already. I just dont have the patience to browse all the pages.... but i want to know how to overvolt the Asus DCU II 7850 2gb past 1165mv.
Additional info in my thread here

Also can i be added to the list please?


----------



## toolio20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlaskaFox*
> 
> Forgive me if this has been asked already. I just dont have the patience to browse all the pages.... but i want to know how to overvolt the Asus DCU II 7850 2gb past 1165mv.
> Additional info in my thread here
> Also can i be added to the list please?


You can get it to 1.22v using the TRIXX program from Sapphire (just Google and go) which is GREAT, except for the fact you can _only_ get it to 1.22v.

I NEED more juice - can't get my 7850 an inch past 1200c/1300m; it's running about 55C so the thermal headroom to go higher is there. My question to the group is which version of GPU Tweak will work with the 12.7 beta drivers and still allow advanced OC settings? The latest release is a total dud (can't even adjust core clock past 1050 [and no, the checkbox for advanced OC options isn't available] plus fan profiles won't work) and there are like 5 older versions - could someone point me in the right direction?

TIA


----------



## AlaskaFox

I managed to figure mine out. Saphire trixx lets me go up to 1.3v im working out the fine tuning but i think i may hit the thermal wall around 1275mhz and 1.230v in fur mark. If im super lucky ill get 1.3 without going over 85c

I use afterburner to monitor everything, the latest saphire trixx and cata 12.8. I gave up on gpu tweak


----------



## toolio20

***?

What version of Trixx are you using? Newest (4.3.0) tops out at 1.22v for me, and that just...sucks. Also, which Catalyst driver are you running?

Would appreciate any feedback, as temps are NO problem and I'd like to squeeze a bit more performance out of my card...


----------



## AlaskaFox

I only just downloaded trixx 2 days ago, so i assume that its the latest. It has a check box in the settings "unlock -somthing abreviated-" try that, plus im runnin on cata 12.8.

What brand is your card? Is it asus dcu2?
Did you raise yyour core clocks as far as possible before the memory?


----------



## raghu78

for people in australia the HIS IceQ X HD 7870 Turbo (1100 Mhz) is selling for USD 199. for those of you who have been looking to grab a good HD 7870 deal this is a really good one.









http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=193_1372&products_id=21395


----------



## savage1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raghu78*
> 
> for people in australia the HIS IceQ X HD 7870 Turbo (1100 Mhz) is selling for USD 199. for those of you who have been looking to grab a good HD 7870 deal this is a really good one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=193_1372&products_id=21395


Blast!








I just bought a 7850 for a friend's build from there for more than that!! It all shipped today as well, so there's no changing it now!!


----------



## craney

Gonna have to give trixx a try i think, cant unlock voltage at all on my msi 7850 with afterburner. Have it running at 1100/1200 on stock volts which at least is not to bad i guess


----------



## kabj06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craney*
> 
> Gonna have to give trixx a try i think, cant unlock voltage at all on my msi 7850 with afterburner. Have it running at 1100/1200 on stock volts which at least is not to bad i guess


GPUTweak also works.


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craney*
> 
> Gonna have to give trixx a try i think, cant unlock voltage at all on my msi 7850 with afterburner. Have it running at 1100/1200 on stock volts which at least is not to bad i guess


1100 core on stock volts for HD 7850 is superb.

Keep up.


----------



## mojoe24

Just sold my 6870 and bought the Asus 7870. I'm pretty excited. Should be here Wednesday. Now time to sell Sleeping Dogs to recoup some of the cost.


----------



## ValSidalv21

Hi there,

I have my Sapphire HD 7850 overclocked @ 1230/1375 (matches a stock 7950 at these clocks







) with 1.2v and it looks stable at these settings as I managed to complete Crisis 2, Max Payne 3, Kingdoms of Amalur and Dirt 3 without any issues. The temps have stayed mostly below 70c even on 30c ambient so no worries there. What I am worried though is how will such high overclock (~40% core & ~15% memory) affect the card in the long run. I can see that there is a heatsink on the VRM's but not on the memory and since there are no sensors for monitoring these I have no idea what temps they reach. Is it safe to continue using this overclock 24/7 or should I drop it to something like 1150/1300 just to be safe? What are your experiences?

Oh, and here is my GPU-Z validation so you can add me to the club








http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/cw6c3/


----------



## johnvosh

New to the club, have a Sapphire Radeon HD 7870 GHz Edition 2GB....

Proof:


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Guys looks like i have problem.
> 
> My sapphire radeon HD 7870 outputs some strange noise at 50%-60% fan speed, like zzzz-zzz-zzz. Should i RMA or these is some way to fix it?
> 
> Rendering works normal, and temps are normal.


Same problem happening to me. I dont know should i RMA.


----------



## craney

Got my 7850 clocked to 1130/1200 now on stock volts and appears to be working great with my 12.3 drivers. What would be another good benchmark to test my overclock? Im just playing BF3 online as a test at the mo and have not come across any issues so far. Getting close to my 1170mhz limit though all be it i dont think i'll make it on stock voltage


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Same problem happening to me. I dont know should i RMA.


Sapphire asked me to record noise, but in meantime, i just reverted back from MSI AB custom fan profile to auto fan profile and that same sound dissapeared at even those speeds(50-60%), and then i re-enabled MSI AB custom fan profile, and sound again appeared (again at 50-60%), looks like some confict appears between MSI AB and fans. So RMA is not option in my case when its working on auto fan regulation.

Also one my mate with Sapphire HD 7870 OC noticed similar thing between 50-60%, and he is using Sapphire Trix custom fan profile option.

Also i have bought second HD 7870, and with custom fan profile in MSI AB, there is no zzzz-zzz-zz, but i only tested once so its still opet question.
Both cards fans work good on auto fan regulation.


----------



## ElevenEleven

I have this buzzy noise issue at high fan RPM at certain RPM ranges (have not tested which in particular yet, but it needs to be toward the top end of the spectrum, like over 70%) on my Sapphire Dual-X 7970 card. I figured it was some air obstruction resulting in a just the right pitched sound to become audible. This is with both Trixx and Afterburner custom fan profiles (which are identical, but I prefer Trixx now, as it seems slightly more stable).


----------



## mojoe24

Everyone seems to have a Sapphire card. Do they make the best?


----------



## stickg1

I'm a little late to the party but lets talk high overclocks...

I have a Sapphire HD7870. It is not the OC model. The max clocks that I am perfectly stable are 1300/1525 @ 1275mV. I have seen a lot of people get much higher memory clocks though. Just by comparison, is my card low, average, or high on overclockablility? I love my card either way but I am just curious how it compares to yours. I'm interested in seeing stable OC's and voltages from some fellow owners...









Here is a GPU-Z SS of mine:


----------



## Swuell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *di inferi*
> 
> @Swuell
> Do you have your CPU or ram overclocked?


No not yet, anyways. :/ sorry I haven't checked thus thread in a while. I need to catch up... is anybody still experiencing blackouts momentoraily especially when connected to an HDTV through HDMI? :/


----------



## warpuck

I have a Gigabyte 7870OC. I have it running [email protected] Core voltage 1225mV. Core clock 1165. Memory clock 1225. Temp 53C
Catalyst 12.8 will do [email protected] with both the 7870 & the 6770.
Milkyway @home does only the 7870. since I am doing [email protected] I am going to pull the 6770. I am sure the 7870 temp will drop also.


----------



## LexLuthor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ValSidalv21*
> 
> Hi there,
> I have my Sapphire HD 7850 overclocked @ 1230/1375 (matches a stock 7950 at these clocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) with 1.2v and it looks stable at these settings as I managed to complete Crisis 2, Max Payne 3, Kingdoms of Amalur and Dirt 3 without any issues. The temps have stayed mostly below 70c even on 30c ambient so no worries there. What I am worried though is how will such high overclock (~40% core & ~15% memory) affect the card in the long run. I can see that there is a heatsink on the VRM's but not on the memory and since there are no sensors for monitoring these I have no idea what temps they reach. Is it safe to continue using this overclock 24/7 or should I drop it to something like 1150/1300 just to be safe? What are your experiences?
> Oh, and here is my GPU-Z validation so you can add me to the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/cw6c3/


Well, any OC will affect the card.. How much??.. Mmm, not that much, in my opinion.. Let me explain better: if your card's lifespam were 5 years (for example), with a 24/7 OC it could drop to 3-4 years..








The best thing: when you do an OC, if no 3D app is running the clock goes down, so no mayor problem in there...








Tip: I use Sapphire Trixx to set the OC to my card when I'm gonna play, and have it saved on a profile.. So, for games/CAD softwares, I just load the profile.. In 2D/desktop/surfing/watching movies, just load Defaults..









Best regards..


----------



## LexLuthor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craney*
> 
> Got my 7850 clocked to 1130/1200 now on stock volts and appears to be working great with my 12.3 drivers. What would be another good benchmark to test my overclock? Im just playing BF3 online as a test at the mo and have not come across any issues so far. Getting close to my 1170mhz limit though all be it i dont think i'll make it on stock voltage


I test my OC using Furmark and/or Heaven (bench's softwares) and some built in-games bench's, like Dirt Showdown, F1 2011, Just Cause 2, Batman - Arkham City, and so on.. Of course, Furmark is like Prime for CPUs, so be carefull with it..









Of course, playing BF3 online, in a big map, is one of the best too, specially with all the options the game has.. At some point, with my res, it crashes for sure if I touch/tweak so much with settings...









Best regards..


----------



## AlaskaFox

Yeah i was doing all my first testing with furmark, my temps got crazy high above my current clock/volts (tweaked it so it leveled out around 82-83C after about 15 minutes)
when i tested it in anything else (kombustor, games, anything DX) my temps were like 15C lower...
Im not quite greedy enough to clock higher with ignorance to the furmark temps, but it does get me curious if doing so would be practical for games i know the temps for. (like crysis 2 only gets to about 72C, most other games even lower)


----------



## LexLuthor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlaskaFox*
> 
> Yeah i was doing all my first testing with furmark, my temps got crazy high above my current clock/volts (tweaked it so it leveled out around 82-83C after about 15 minutes)
> when i tested it in anything else (kombustor, games, anything DX) my temps were like 15C lower...
> Im not quite greedy enough to clock higher with ignorance to the furmark temps, but it does get me curious if doing so would be practical for games i know the temps for. (like crysis 2 only gets to about 72C, most other games even lower)


Yes, you're right..

Testing it with Furmark "accelerates" (sort of speaking) the way to prove stability in the clock speeds.. But, as nothing came without consecuences, it does putting your hardware in "another" level of stress, which could be bad if you're not sure what you're doing/testing/seeing..








That's why Furmark gives higher temps in test than any other, but, if passes it, it is "almost" 100% sure stable..
For example, Heaven and Batman AC passes the test (at some point when started to OC my 7850), but then Furmark crashed.. I tested it on BF3, and then crash.. So, no software is 100% confident, but some are more than others..









Best regards..


----------



## Picklewheels

Got the Sapphire HD 7870 Ghz Edition the other day and sat down to OC it. Got about 60% through a burn-in with Furmark, temps at 64C and got a black screen/no DVI signal, had to power down the machine.

Is this just ****ty drivers or have I hit a wall with the OC?

1.118V (stock) 1200mhz core, 1200 mem, auto fan, +20% power on 12.8 CCC, using MSI AB

Cheers.


----------



## d3adsy

Hey 7800 series owners. I will get my AMD Sapphire 7850 OC today.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Picklewheels*
> 
> Got the Sapphire HD 7870 Ghz Edition the other day and sat down to OC it. Got about 60% through a burn-in with Furmark, temps at 64C and got a black screen/no DVI signal, had to power down the machine.
> Is this just ****ty drivers or have I hit a wall with the OC?
> 1.118V (stock) 1200mhz core, 1200 mem, auto fan, +20% power on 12.8 CCC, using MSI AB
> Cheers.


Interesting, my stock voltage is 1.218v. Also if you raise the core clock you should raise the mem clock too. Keep it proportional. Stock is 1000/1200 @ 1.218v, try 1200/1400 @ 1.235v. (You will likely have room to go up from there, most 7870s I have played with are capable of much more!)


----------



## Picklewheels

Okay, I upped the voltage to 1.218 V, core 1200, mem 1400 and got the no signal error again at 90% of the burnin. temps around 72C

EDIT: Did a burn in test @ 1.218 V, core 1150 and mem 1400, temps around 70-71C and passed fine. So you think I'm hitting a wall?


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Picklewheels*
> 
> Okay, I upped the voltage to 1.218 V, core 1200, mem 1400 and got the no signal error again at 90% of the burnin. temps around 72C
> EDIT: Did a burn in test @ 1.218 V, core 1150 and mem 1400, temps around 70-71C and passed fine. So you think I'm hitting a wall?


When your overclocking a graphics card you should leave the Memory alone and start overclocking the Core first.

Raise the Voltage to the max you feel safe with, say 1.25V

Then start clocking your GPU Core till you find the max, after that you start doing the memory........ Not both at the same time.

Try to stay under 85 degrees in test/burn in programs


----------



## om3nz

Overclocked my MSI 7850 power edition to 1300/1450 MHz and ran the Heaven benchmark all settings maxed.


I guess I have a slight cpu bottleneck here.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Picklewheels*
> 
> Okay, I upped the voltage to 1.218 V, core 1200, mem 1400 and got the no signal error again at 90% of the burnin. temps around 72C
> EDIT: Did a burn in test @ 1.218 V, core 1150 and mem 1400, temps around 70-71C and passed fine. So you think I'm hitting a wall?


You hit the wall at that particular voltage, bump it up some.


----------



## Milestailsprowe

How well does a reference 7870 run after a strong overclock? 7950 levels?


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milestailsprowe*
> 
> How well does a reference 7870 run after a strong overclock? 7950 levels?


Linus just made a video yesterday that might sort of answer that question.
In Crysis 2 the overclocked 7950 beat the overclocked 7870 by a lot, in Skyrim it closed the gap a bit though.

Unless you're asking about overclocked 7870 vs stock 7950, but that would be stupid because you can just as easily overclock the 7950.


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Linus just made a video yesterday that might sort of answer that question.
> In Crysis 2 the overclocked 7950 beat the overclocked 7870 by a lot, in Skyrim it closed the gap a bit though.
> Unless you're asking about overclocked 7870 vs stock 7950, but that would be stupid because you can just as easily overclock the 7950.


I'm asking if I overclock a 7870 will I get to the levels of a 7950 out of the box not overclocked. I'm just curious how far a stable overclock can go.


----------



## raghu78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milestailsprowe*
> 
> I'm asking if I overclock a 7870 will I get to the levels of a 7950 out of the box not overclocked. I'm just curious how far a stable overclock can go.


HD 7870 at 1.2 Ghz will easily match or exceed HD 7950 at 800 Mhz. But thats a wrong way to look at it. the HD 7870 has lesser OC headrom compared to HD 7950. factory overclocked HD 7950s are available at 950 Mhz which will match a 1250 - 1300 Mhz HD 7870. Once you overclock the HD 7950 to 1150 - 1200 Mhz it will whack the HD 7870 overclocked by 25% or more .


----------



## AlaskaFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Picklewheels*
> 
> Okay, I upped the voltage to 1.218 V, core 1200, mem 1400 and got the no signal error again at 90% of the burnin. temps around 72C
> EDIT: Did a burn in test @ 1.218 V, core 1150 and mem 1400, temps around 70-71C and passed fine. So you think I'm hitting a wall?


I got mine 1250 mhz core stable at 1.270 V. You can pump an absolute max of 1.3v (try to stay lower) through these cards from what i have read. So keep upping that voltage if you need to.


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raghu78*
> 
> HD 7870 at 1.2 Ghz will easily match or exceed HD 7950 at 800 Mhz. But thats a wrong way to look at it. the HD 7870 has lesser OC headrom compared to HD 7950. factory overclocked HD 7950s are available at 950 Mhz which will match a 1250 - 1300 Mhz HD 7870. Once you overclock the HD 7950 to 1150 - 1200 Mhz it will whack the HD 7870 overclocked by 25% or more .


I know that a overclocked 7950 will beat a 7870 that's obvious. Thats for the answer.


----------



## AlaskaFox

Has anyone ever removed the heatsink from one of these to reapply with new thermal goo?
Is the process difficult? Was the manufacture paste good quality/decent aplication? Did temps improve?
specificaly the asus dcu, but im curious to hear the input from all brands.


----------



## Picklewheels

I'm getting incorrect voltage readings from MSI Afterburner and other GPU-tweaking software. I've found out that my REAL default voltage is the normal 1.218 V and not 1.118 as is being picked up. If i hit default on Sapphire TriXX, it picks up the 1.219V, but after restarting it reverts to 1.118. GPU Shark and Speedfan tell me the correct voltage the whole time. Running 12.8 drivers, which I've done a clean reinstall of, which doesn't fix the issue.


----------



## Maurauder

Yeah but how do you know GPU Shark and Speed fan arn't incorrect. I thought the same thing at first...Hwmonitor was reporting my voltage as 1.212 and gpuz was reporting 1.075, So I tested stock clocks at 1075mV and its perfectly stable with lower temps might I add.


----------



## Maurauder

Someone with a DMM should measure VDDC at stock settings with no third party OC apps.


----------



## AlaskaFox

Hey maurauder, i noticed you have 2 7850's in crossfire.
Do you get any bottle neck with your CPU? How similiar would that chip be to the 1090t as far as a possible bottleneck?


----------



## Maurauder

It's a slight bottleneck but i'll be picking up the 8350 once its out. Idk how it compairs to the 1090t as i've never owned one but to give you an idea it scores about 18000 in 3DMark Vantage at 4.8ghz
I can't really test for bottlenecks right now as my second card is not in my system right now. I'll tell you though it's for sure not bottlenecking a single card much

6100 @ 4.6 GHz (1175/1360)
2012-09-13 00:59:34 - Leo_D3D11
Frames: 5194 - Time: 117000ms - Avg: 44.393 - Min: 25 - Max: 62

6100 @ 4.8 GHz (1175/1360)
2012-09-13 01:35:33 - Leo_D3D11
Frames: 5212 - Time: 117000ms - Avg: 44.547 - Min: 26 - Max: 63


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> I have this buzzy noise issue at high fan RPM at certain RPM ranges (have not tested which in particular yet, but it needs to be toward the top end of the spectrum, like over 70%) on my Sapphire Dual-X 7970 card. I figured it was some air obstruction resulting in a just the right pitched sound to become audible. This is with both Trixx and Afterburner custom fan profiles (which are identical, but I prefer Trixx now, as it seems slightly more stable).


Thx for reply, now i know there is no need to RMA.


----------



## Swolern

Awesome thread! Subscribed. Just purchased an HIS IceQ 7870 for $199 AR and came with Sleeping Dogs for my spare PC. I believe it is the best bang for the buck card currently available.

I have been strictly Nvidia for a while now so it will be nice to see how AMD drivers have been maturing.


----------



## streetbeast351

hey guys i recently received my gigabyte wind force 7870 and let me say im blown away by this card coming from an Vapor X 5850 i wasnt expecting the temps to be much better .

. yeah right the 5850 idled around 30C and under gaming load ran to about 60 where as this 7870 idles at 20C flat.. and under the gaming load ive seen so far im yet to see 45+C keep in mind i have not yet set a custom fan profile!!

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/brasq/


----------



## AlaskaFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maurauder*
> 
> It's a slight bottleneck but i'll be picking up the 8350 once its out. Idk how it compairs to the 1090t as i've never owned one but to give you an idea it scores about 18000 in 3DMark Vantage at 4.8ghz
> I can't really test for bottlenecks right now as my second card is not in my system right now. I'll tell you though it's for sure not bottlenecking a single card much
> 6100 @ 4.6 GHz (1175/1360)
> 2012-09-13 00:59:34 - Leo_D3D11
> Frames: 5194 - Time: 117000ms - Avg: 44.393 - Min: 25 - Max: 62
> 6100 @ 4.8 GHz (1175/1360)
> 2012-09-13 01:35:33 - Leo_D3D11
> Frames: 5212 - Time: 117000ms - Avg: 44.547 - Min: 26 - Max: 63


Thanks







i just worry slightly because of the thuban's inability to clock much higher than 4ghz, and i want a 120hz monitor eventualy, i figured a 2nd 7850 would do the trick. my board is am3+ so if upgrading to piledriver is what it takes, then that is a possibility in the future.


----------



## Xylene

I read the reviews, I am still not sure, but is the 7870 enough to play BF3 at 2560x1440 with high settings with 2x AA max? I also hear AA isn't even needed on that resolution, what do you guys think?


----------



## AlaskaFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xylene*
> 
> I read the reviews, I am still not sure, but is the 7870 enough to play BF3 at 2560x1440 with high settings with 2x AA max? I also hear AA isn't even needed on that resolution, what do you guys think?


That sounds about right. And likely you wont need aa turned on. Keep in mind also that overclocking the card should put you in the range of a 7950 which in theory, playing bf3 on high settings seems viable


----------



## mojoe24

What type of tests should I run after overclocking? I was gonna day it at 1100/1450 with AMD Overdrive.


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mojoe24*
> 
> What type of tests should I run after overclocking? I was gonna day it at 1100/1450 with AMD Overdrive.


Crysis Warhead/Crysis 2, these two are best, i used them with lot of graphics card, and they always find instability before every other game/bench.


----------



## di inferi

Anyone running crossfire 7870's in Eyefinity (5760x1080)? Curious as to how they're performing... specifically in BF3 and pCARS.

Just got a significant scholarship check from school... Thinking about doubling up with a DD 7870 and picking up two more Acer monitors which I'll need for coding regardless. That's the excuse I tell my wife anyway..


----------



## mojoe24

My ASUS 7870 seems to be running hot. I had it at 1100/1450 and idle it was 36 degrees. Lowering it back down to stock speeds hasn't helped lower it either.


----------



## AlaskaFox

Thats normal, and it wont make a difference because at idle it throttles down to 2d clocks (very low, around the 300mhz mark)
Test it using furmark or ugine heaven mark


----------



## PureBlackFire

I was testing two 7870 hawks yesterday (I bought one and a friend bought one as well) and have several issues. first, the gpu usage keeps jumping between 64% and 100% every two seconds in everything (heaven 3.0, BF3, Metro2033, GW2, etc). that's not so big a deal as it doesn't seem to have an effect on performance. I tested Dirt # and BF3 and performance was not far behind my oc 7950 and gtx670. the games looked and felt exactly as smooth too. except Sleeping Dogs. it was smooth, even in crossfire, but my 7950 played that game like a dream. another thing was that at stock settings the cards would keep down clocking to 450mhz as well. this happened in single card setup and crossfire. it isn't drivers or throttling or anything as I've raised the power limit to 20% from the onset and changed my 2D clocks to the card's default settings. I've also used every driver version that works with the 7870. this seems to be a common issue across multiple brands of 7870 so I wanted to get some insight from the people in this thread. the asic quality of mine is 78% which sounds a bit on the low side. my 7950 was 86%. also, the cards are both poor overclockers imo. mine can't do ANY memory speed above 1275mhz stable and the core can't go above 1175 mhz. needless to say this thing will be going back quickly, but I still want to get an idea about these issues.


Spoiler: Heaven 3.0 (my card) and both cards in CF Dirt 3 max settings 1920x1080




1175mhz/1275mhz

both cards stock in Dirt3





Spoiler: the beauties


----------



## DizzlePro

^ ^ Have you disabled ULPS ?


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> ^ ^ Have you disabled ULPS ?


I've done it all.


----------



## stickg1

That was happening with my card too (Sapphire 7870). I overclocked it as well, the solution was leaving power limit to 0% and only adjusting the voltage. Mine runs 1300/1525 no problem. I run it at 1250/1450 for an everyday OC. Put the power limit to 0% and see if that helps.


----------



## streetbeast351

hey guys whats the best drivers to use for the 7870? im using 12.8 atm and im getting some texture pop in etc im trying to work out if its the card or the drivers


----------



## PureBlackFire

ran heaven again with power limit set to zero. 12200mhz core/1350mhz memory. It freezes if I clock any higher still. even at 1.26v (this run was at 1.237v).


----------



## stickg1

1220 might be your highest core clock. However I have seen memory clocks go as high as 1750. Just to find absolute maximums take your voltage up all the way to 1.3v (I wouldnt leave it like this but lets just get an idea of where your maximum clocks are) adjust the clocks up til you reach instability bump them down a notch, find stability, and then start taking the voltage down. I was surprised with how well mine overclocked but I was talking with some other owners on a different site and my 1300/1525 was lower than the average clocks of the other owners. I think you can definitely get memory clock closer to 1500...


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> I've done it all.


How you turned of it? Manually or ULPS control exe?

I always get freeze when i exit some 3d app and want to open some monitoring app with ULPS disabled.

With ULPS enabled everything is ok.


----------



## ChickenDippers

These results any good/normal for a 7850 based system?


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChickenDippers*
> 
> These results any good/normal for a 7850 based system?


It's hard to tell because everyone seems to run Unigine on different settings. Try everything maxed out, I know what my card gets on that...I also know what my card gets on all stock settings.


----------



## toolio20

Still playing around with the 7850 (Sapphire 11200-14-20G) and for the life of me I can't find a way to enable voltage past 1.225v.

I've tried flashing the card with a variety of bios - DCII 7850, Sapphire 7870, others - and they've all failed (that is, no video upon restart forcing a re-flash of the default bios). RBE is RIP.

I've also played around with multiple different versions of GPU Tweak and Afterburner...useless. Trixx does play nice but only takes things so far.

Wouldn't mind some fresh ideas - this card runs 1200 core sub-60C at 1.225v, so I know it can more than handle a little more juice. I just can't seem to provide it







TIA for any suggestions...


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toolio20*
> 
> Still playing around with the 7850 (Sapphire 11200-14-20G) and for the life of me I can't find a way to enable voltage past 1.225v.
> I've tried flashing the card with a variety of bios - DCII 7850, Sapphire 7870, others - and they've all failed (that is, no video upon restart forcing a re-flash of the default bios). RBE is RIP.
> I've also played around with multiple different versions of GPU Tweak and Afterburner...useless. Trixx does play nice but only takes things so far.
> Wouldn't mind some fresh ideas - this card runs 1200 core sub-60C at 1.225v, so I know it can more than handle a little more juice. I just can't seem to provide it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIA for any suggestions...


Did you add the EULA to the MSI Afterburner config to let you raise the settings higher?

Change the fields in your config file for afterburner to this:
UnofficialOverclockingEULA = I confirm that I am aware of unofficial overclocking limitations and fully understand that MSI will not provide me any support on it
UnofficialOverclockingMode = 1


----------



## toolio20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Did you add the EULA to the MSI Afterburner config to let you raise the settings higher?
> Change the fields in your config file for afterburner to this:
> UnofficialOverclockingEULA = I confirm that I am aware of unofficial overclocking limitations and fully understand that MSI will not provide me any support on it
> UnofficialOverclockingMode = 1


Yep.
And when I do it actually DISABLES the sliders for Core and Memory, while also not unlocking voltage. A regular riot, that Afterburner...


----------



## stickg1

You unlocked voltage settings in the settings tab?


----------



## toolio20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> You unlocked voltage settings in the settings tab?


Verily.
Thus you can perhaps begin to understand my opinion that Afterburner is a ginormous POS.
But thanks for trying to help though, I really do appreciate it - I'm just at wit's end with this voltage issue.


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> I was testing two 7870 hawks yesterday (I bought one and a friend bought one as well) and have several issues. first, *the gpu usage keeps jumping between 64% and 100% every two seconds* in everything (heaven 3.0, BF3, Metro2033, GW2, etc). that's not so big a deal as it doesn't seem to have an effect on performance. I tested Dirt # and BF3 and performance was not far behind my oc 7950 and gtx670. the games looked and felt exactly as smooth too. except Sleeping Dogs. it was smooth, even in crossfire, but my 7950 played that game like a dream. another thing was that at stock settings the cards would keep down clocking to 450mhz as well. this happened in single card setup and crossfire. it isn't drivers or throttling or anything as I've raised the power limit to 20% from the onset and changed my 2D clocks to the card's default settings. I've also used every driver version that works with the 7870. this seems to be a common issue across multiple brands of 7870 so I wanted to get some insight from the people in this thread. the asic quality of mine is 78% which sounds a bit on the low side. my 7950 was 86%. also, the cards are both poor overclockers imo. mine can't do ANY memory speed above 1275mhz stable and the core can't go above 1175 mhz. needless to say this thing will be going back quickly, but I still want to get an idea about these issues.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Heaven 3.0 (my card) and both cards in CF Dirt 3 max settings 1920x1080
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1175mhz/1275mhz
> 
> both cards stock in Dirt3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: the beauties


I have the same problem.

I had HD 7870 for couple of weeks, and everyting was ok, what the hell happened suddenly.


----------



## Darshan

Can i join the club?


----------



## sena

@Darshan
Hello, welcome.

Can you give me some info about temps and fan noise?

Regards.


----------



## PureBlackFire

okay guys, my friend disabled ulps and changed 2d clocks to the cards factory 3d clocks. it's still going down to 450mhz in Dark Souls, but no longer doing this in his other games.


----------



## Darshan

About temperatures, I found 145.4F/147.2 F after 4 hours of GW2. I would put a screen hardware monitor to show you. For noise, I have no device capable of measuring the decibels but in my FT-02, I do not hear it.


----------



## toolio20

Information - sorry if this is old news but it might help someone out so share it anyway.

If the most recent version of Afterburner JUST.WON'T.WORK then you should uninstall it and use version 2.2.1 instead. Although it still doesn't allow voltage adjustment it will at least enable the full range of clock speeds. Useless compared to Trixx, mind you, but if you're married to the idea of using this software at stock voltage it should provide some relief.

I'm getting ready to throw this 7850 out the damn window - any other ideas on how to get around the voltage wall?


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darshan*
> 
> About temperatures, I found 145.4F/147.2 F after 4 hours of GW2. I would put a screen hardware monitor to show you. For noise, I have no device capable of measuring the decibels but in my FT-02, I do not hear it.


Thx for info, do you have those temps in C?

For noise, i have wanted your subjective opinion, because some reviewers said that MSI HD 7870 Hawk is pretty loud.


----------



## EarlGrey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sena*
> 
> I have the same problem.
> I had HD 7870 for couple of weeks, and everyting was ok, what the hell happened suddenly.


I just got my 7870 Hawk today and its performance has been very disappointing, especially in Crysis.
Where in a benchmark I would average about 73 fps with my 6870, my 7870 hawk doesn't do better than 45 on the same settings.
With the GPU load not exceeding 65% I also had the problem with the card constantly clocking down to 450mhz while playing a game or running a benchmark, but reverting back to catalyst 12.6 has fixed that. Didn't fix the performance issues though.


----------



## toolio20

Anyone know if 1.225v the max for GPU Tweak with non-Asus 7850s...?


----------



## ChickenDippers

I put everything to the max as requested. What do you guys think of these results? (NOTE: I have 2 cores of my phenom x6 disabled, due to a doggy CPU cooler, if that makes a difference)


----------



## EarlGrey

Here are my Unigine Heaven 3.0 Benchmark scores at 1680x1050 since my monitor won't go higher.



I've seen the 7870 hawk do much better in reviews, though usually they were using 2.0 or 2.5 and didn't really specify the settings.


----------



## momonz

Hello to any xfx 7870 DD owners, I am looking to buy this card. Would like to ask your experience about its temperature when playing high demanding games like BF3, crysis. I am reading from different users that it doesn't have good temperature during load?


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlGrey*
> 
> I just got my 7870 Hawk today and its performance has been very disappointing, especially in Crysis.
> Where in a benchmark I would average about 73 fps with my 6870, my 7870 hawk doesn't do better than 45 on the same settings.
> With the GPU load not exceeding 65% I also had the problem with the card constantly clocking down to 450mhz while playing a game or running a benchmark, but reverting back to catalyst 12.6 has fixed that. Didn't fix the performance issues though.


I am currently running bitcoin, and GPU usage is ok, 99%, and performance is also normal.

Didnt experienced downclocking to 450 MHz though.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChickenDippers*
> 
> 
> I put everything to the max as requested. What do you guys think of these results? (NOTE: I have 2 cores of my phenom x6 disabled, due to a doggy CPU cooler, if that makes a difference)


IS that stock clocks on the GPU? Seems kind of low, here is mine on the same Unigine settings...


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ChickenDippers*
> 
> [
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> IMG ALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1049973/width/350/height/700[/IMG]
> 
> 
> I put everything to the max as requested. What do you guys think of these results? (NOTE: I have 2 cores of my phenom x6 disabled, due to a doggy CPU cooler, if that makes a difference)
> 
> 
> 
> IS that stock clocks on the GPU? Seems kind of low, here is mine on the same Unigine settings...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

I believe he has a 7850, not a 7870.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *momonz*
> 
> Hello to any xfx 7870 DD owners, I am looking to buy this card. Would like to ask your experience about its temperature when playing high demanding games like BF3, crysis. I am reading from different users that it doesn't have good temperature during load?


I've heard the XFX cards aren't great. I have an ASUS 7850, which is kinda related to what you're talking about. It's around an inch or two longer than all the other 7850's, but the stock cooling on it is better than any of the other 7850's, even the Twin Frozr, and stuff like that. It's extremely stable at maximum OC, and my temperatures never go above 65C on this card while playing games such as COD and Skyrim on it. I've yet to try BF3 on it yet though.


----------



## di inferi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *momonz*
> 
> Hello to any xfx 7870 DD owners, I am looking to buy this card. Would like to ask your experience about its temperature when playing high demanding games like BF3, crysis. I am reading from different users that it doesn't have good temperature during load?


XFX cards are fine. I have never seen it go above 62C in any game at full load. They are the silent type fans and only when I increase fan speed above 60% am I able to hear them over my H80; with the H80 at idle mind you.

I have a DD BE and I am planning on picking up another DD for crossfire. The only reason I can anticipate temp problems is because of my mATX board. Even then the top card isn't going to increase over 30C and become borderline iffy.

They're the sexiest cards imo (with the exception of EVGA'S FTW 6xx) available and perform great. Support is great and they have a lifetime warranty. You can't beat that.


----------



## stickg1

I'm still having the 64% - 100% problem in certain games. It might even be false readings because my GPU stayed at 64% the whole time during that Unigine bench but my score still beats stock 7950s. So I doubt I can do that with only 64% usage. Also when it jumps from 64 to 100 I don't see the FPS jump.


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> I'm still having the 64% - 100% problem in certain games. It might even be false readings because my GPU stayed at 64% the whole time during that Unigine bench but my score still beats stock 7950s. So I doubt I can do that with only 64% usage. Also when it jumps from 64 to 100 I don't see the FPS jump.


I have it also, performance is normal, just wrong reading.


----------



## EarlGrey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sena*
> 
> I have it also, performance is normal, just wrong reading.


Not with me, I just finished reinstalling my 6870 and doing some comparisons.
Though my new 7870 clearly wins out in Unigine Heaven 3.0 beating my old 6870 hawk with 1043 points and 41.4 fps to 606 points and 24.1 fps. However this has not translated into more performance in games. In Crysis both cards perform identical in GPU benchmarks, about 55 fps.
And in Bad Company 2 multi my 6870 outperforms my 7870 by as much as 20 to 30 fps, this is because BC2 stresses my 6870 for 99-100% continuously during gameplay. My 7870 never gets stressed beyond 65% and goes as low as 35% during gameplay, leading to some disappointing framerates.
On both cards I have used catalyst 12.6 as performance on the 7870 hawk was even worse with 12.8
I have no idea what's going on.


----------



## sena

I also dont have idea what suddenly happened, i had 12.8 couple of weeks ago and i started to notice those strange readings, now i had reading that heaven uses more than 1900 MB of Vram, which is impossible.


----------



## Xerosnake90

Hey guys, what programns are you using to up voltage for your GPU and what not? I'm monitoring temps using Vision control center. About to run some benchmarks and see what I get on highest settings. I usually run all my games at everything cranked up as high as it goes, yea I'm one of those guys... Running at 1280x720 res on a 42inch hdtv.

I've got a sapphire 7870 OC edition so I wanna make sure this puppy is being used properly. To be honest I haven't once second guessed if it was running how it should be since I got it.


----------



## EarlGrey

I have to add that my 7870 also smokes my 6870 in 3dmark 11.
It's showing a real improvement in Benchmarks, but I have not seen any gains at all in games, even worse, in some cases performance has gone down.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlGrey*
> 
> I have to add that my 7870 also smokes my 6870 in 3dmark 11.
> It's showing a real improvement in Benchmarks, but I have not seen any gains at all in games, even worse, in some cases performance has gone down.


It's going to win handily in DX11 games. Get the DX11 patch for Crysis2 and the 7870 should be far superior.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xerosnake90*
> 
> Hey guys, what programns are you using to up voltage for your GPU and what not? I'm monitoring temps using Vision control center. About to run some benchmarks and see what I get on highest settings. I usually run all my games at everything cranked up as high as it goes, yea I'm one of those guys... Running at 1280x720 res on a 42inch hdtv.
> I've got a sapphire 7870 OC edition so I wanna make sure this puppy is being used properly. To be honest I haven't once second guessed if it was running how it should be since I got it.


I hate to say it but my 6670 that I use on a 32in TV @ 720p maxes out most of my games. A 7870 at that resolution is way overkill. Shoot for 1080p at least! Although since it is overkill, it wont have any trouble at all keeping up so I imagine your ultra high and smooth framerates are very enjoyable!


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sena*
> 
> I also dont have idea what suddenly happened, i had 12.8 couple of weeks ago and i started to notice those strange readings, now i had reading that heaven uses more than 1900 MB of Vram, which is impossible.


I might go back to 12.6 and see if it happens. It might have and I just never noticed. But it does seem like a lot of us are scratching our heads saying "***" lately so maybe its the drivers?


----------



## thatnitai

Hey guys.. I've got a single 7850 and I'm currently playing GW2 and I'm not very happy with my fps heh









I'm thinking of getting anther 7850. Anybody tried GW2 with 2x7850? I saw 12.8 cap 2 improves GW2 crossfire performance.

Generally I'm prone to notice suttering and I want to avoid it just as much as I wanna stay in the smooth 60fps range. (not talking gw2 wvw ofc). I never fall bellow 30fps if I up all settings to max right now in GW2, including supersample and reflections and stuff.


----------



## momonz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *di inferi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *momonz*
> 
> Hello to any xfx 7870 DD owners, I am looking to buy this card. Would like to ask your experience about its temperature when playing high demanding games like BF3, crysis. I am reading from different users that it doesn't have good temperature during load?
> 
> 
> 
> XFX cards are fine. I have never seen it go above 62C in any game at full load. They are the silent type fans and only when I increase fan speed above 60% am I able to hear them over my H80; with the H80 at idle mind you.
> 
> I have a DD BE and I am planning on picking up another DD for crossfire. The only reason I can anticipate temp problems is because of my mATX board. Even then the top card isn't going to increase over 30C and become borderline iffy.
> 
> They're the sexiest cards imo (with the exception of EVGA'S FTW 6xx) available and perform great. Support is great and they have a lifetime warranty. You can't beat that.
Click to expand...

I am glad to read a good experience with xfx 7870. Yeah it's the sexiest AMD card this series.


----------



## momonz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *momonz*
> 
> Hello to any xfx 7870 DD owners, I am looking to buy this card. Would like to ask your experience about its temperature when playing high demanding games like BF3, crysis. I am reading from different users that it doesn't have good temperature during load?
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard the XFX cards aren't great. I have an ASUS 7850, which is kinda related to what you're talking about. It's around an inch or two longer than all the other 7850's, but the stock cooling on it is better than any of the other 7850's, even the Twin Frozr, and stuff like that. It's extremely stable at maximum OC, and my temperatures never go above 65C on this card while playing games such as COD and Skyrim on it. I've yet to try BF3 on it yet though.
Click to expand...

I already know xfx cooling is not that great compared to asus, msi, gigabyte. I just want to know by how much.


----------



## ChickenDippers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> IS that stock clocks on the GPU? Seems kind of low, here is mine on the same Unigine settings...


Edit: Just realized you have a 7870. Do these results look okay for an 7850? I had to RMA a previous 7850 due to grey screen issue. Skyrim runs laggy compared to my other card







.

I really regret buying a PC now. Nothing but problems with it. I've went through 1 6850 (memory was fecked on it) 2 6950 (the games looked really crappy and jaggy compared to my 6850 so I rma'd) 2 7850 (the sapphire one had a doggy cooler on it) and the asus 7850 gave me a grey screen of death.

I thought it might have been my previous gigabite motherboard, so I replaced it but everything still seems the same. My power supply might be a bit doggy since it produces a whine noise plus some of the components at the back are a bit slanted. I can take a pic if you guys want. I am going to order a new one in the coming week anyway.


----------



## stickg1

Sorry to hear you're having a bad experience. What CPU do you have and have you tried different RAM?


----------



## ChickenDippers

I have a phenom x6 1090t. The thing is my ram is mixed (although made by the same manufacturer) The motherboard appeared to downclock the faster ram to the same speeds as the slower memory. It has been working fine on my previous gigabite board, and I presume its working OK on my other one.


----------



## om3nz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChickenDippers*
> 
> Edit: Just realized you have a 7870. Do these results look okay for an 7850? I had to RMA a previous 7850 due to grey screen issue. Skyrim runs laggy compared to my other card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I really regret buying a PC now. Nothing but problems with it. I've went through 1 6850 (memory was fecked on it) 2 6950 (the games looked really crappy and jaggy compared to my 6850 so I rma'd) 2 7850 (the sapphire one had a doggy cooler on it) and the asus 7850 gave me a grey screen of death.
> I thought it might have been my previous gigabite motherboard, so I replaced it but everything still seems the same. My power supply might be a bit doggy since it produces a whine noise plus some of the components at the back are a bit slanted. I can take a pic if you guys want. I am going to order a new one in the coming week anyway.


Your score is okay for 7850, I have similar numbers at 860/1200MHz


----------



## di inferi

Anyone running eyefinity in here? (5760X1080)

I am getting great performance out of a single OC'ed 7870 in many games...

BF3 on the other hand..... everything on LOW/OFF and I am lucky if I see 30 fps...

I'm planning on going crossfire in a couple weeks...

Even single player slays this card in eyefinity. I might just say screw crossfiring 7870's, sell this, and pick up 2x 7950's....

Grrrr....

Edit: I am an idiot... Completely forgot I have a FXAA injector running.... It was slaughtering my frame rate







lmao.


----------



## SectorNine50

Can someone with a Sapphire HD7870 that isn't getting the crash and sound-loop issue post up their motherboard and/or on-board audio chipset?

I found that when I disable my on-board audio in my BIOS, my crash issues have completely disappeared. I'm contemplating buying a Z77 motherboard instead of a sound card to fix the issue.

On a potentially unrelated note, has anyone else noticed that their 7870 only uses 63% of the GPU in the Heaven benchmark? I noticed mine switches between 100% at 450Mhz, and 63% at 1000Mhz... Very strange...


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SectorNine50*
> 
> Can someone with a Sapphire HD7870 that isn't getting the crash and sound-loop issue post up their motherboard and/or on-board audio chipset?
> I found that when I disable my on-board audio in my BIOS, my crash issues have completely disappeared. I'm contemplating buying a Z77 motherboard instead of a sound card to fix the issue.
> On a potentially unrelated note, has anyone else noticed that their 7870 only uses 63% of the GPU in the Heaven benchmark? I noticed mine switches between 100% at 450Mhz, and 63% at 1000Mhz... Very strange...


I dont have any audio issues with my Sapphire 7870. I do have the GPU usage issue but I'm starting to think its a false reading. I havent had a chance to rollback drivers yet as I don't remember this happening on 12.6. But since Unigine can run at 64% the whole time but my OC'd 7870 still pummels a stock 7950 I have to think that it is 100% working and the reading is incorrect.

Here is my mobo:

*ASUS Maximus IV Gene-Z/GEN3*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131806

Audio: SupremeFX X-Fi 2

*On a side note:*

A friend of mine had a sound crashing issue with his Z77 board. It had nothing to do with a GPU, turns out one of his sticks of RAM went bad. This might not be the case for you but it doesn't hurt to exhaust all options.


----------



## Milestailsprowe

I finally got my 7870 but
.

What is this?


----------



## di inferi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SectorNine50*
> 
> Can someone with a Sapphire HD7870 that isn't getting the crash and sound-loop issue post up their motherboard and/or on-board audio chipset?
> I found that when I disable my on-board audio in my BIOS, my crash issues have completely disappeared. I'm contemplating buying a Z77 motherboard instead of a sound card to fix the issue.
> On a potentially unrelated note, has anyone else noticed that their 7870 only uses 63% of the GPU in the Heaven benchmark? I noticed mine switches between 100% at 450Mhz, and 63% at 1000Mhz... Very strange...


You know this is interesting...

I have the same mobo as stick but I disabled on board audio because I picked up a usb soundcard/encoder....I disabled the on board audio... and come to think if it.... at about the same time the black screen sound loop disappeared; correlation or coincidence... Not sure. But I will look into this further in the coming days and let you know


----------



## SectorNine50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> I dont have any audio issues with my Sapphire 7870. I do have the GPU usage issue but I'm starting to think its a false reading. I havent had a chance to rollback drivers yet as I don't remember this happening on 12.6. But since Unigine can run at 64% the whole time but my OC'd 7870 still pummels a stock 7950 I have to think that it is 100% working and the reading is incorrect.
> Here is my mobo:
> *ASUS Maximus IV Gene-Z/GEN3*
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131806
> Audio: SupremeFX X-Fi 2
> *On a side note:*
> A friend of mine had a sound crashing issue with his Z77 board. It had nothing to do with a GPU, turns out one of his sticks of RAM went bad. This might not be the case for you but it doesn't hurt to exhaust all options.


Good to know that I'm not the only one getting that reading... There is a new set of beta drivers out (supposedly) that someone posted for me on the Sapphire site, I'll be giving them a shot when I get a chance and I'll see if there is any difference there.

I'm not sure that the RAM is the culprit here, as it was working great with my crossfire'd 5770's, and it passes memtest with no issue. I still find it so strange that disabling the on-board audio has seemed to resolve my issues thus far... Although, I suppose it's not _too_ far-fetched, considering that whenever the graphics card was active I could hear a buzz through my speakers... Hmmm...

I actually kind of wonder if it's the AMD HD Audio driver causing the conflicts. I may try disabling that when I get home, I don't use audio through HDMI on my setup anywho.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milestailsprowe*
> 
> 
> I finally got my 7870 but
> .
> What is this?


...I think your 7870 has a penis...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *di inferi*
> 
> You know this is interesting...
> I have the same mobo as stick but I disabled on board audio because I picked up a usb soundcard/encoder....I disabled the on board audio... and come to think if it.... at about the same time the black screen sound loop disappeared; correlation or coincidence... Not sure. But I will look into this further in the coming days and let you know


I'm hoping correlation! I'd like to think that I don't have to hunt for the culprit of my problems any further, and will finally be willing to throw a waterblock on this sucker!









Thanks for looking into it!


----------



## Carniflex

Heaven @ 5400x1920 with Club3D 7870 eyefinity 6 card at stock settings. AMD 1055T @ 3.9 GHz, NB 2.8 GHz, 32 GB of RAM @ 1.5 GHz 9-9-9-27-1T

Regardless of the low score in Heaven the card is quite snappy in things I usually do, Like EVE Online, Deus EX, Tribes:Acend, etc. The card was quite choppy in Heaven with that reso with a "freeze" roughly after each second.

Edit - interesting, it seems the benchmark was using my XFX 6770 Eyefinity 5 card which is my second GFX card although no monitors are connected to it atm, all 5 of my currently connected displays are connected to the Club3D 7870 card. I'll try to figure out whats going on or its just some kind of hiccup with how the benchmark reads hardware data. Edit 2 - dunno whats wrong but it seems the benchmark insists on showing as 6770 as the used card. I highly doubt it actually used 6770 for that bench though as 1 GB of vRAM is not enough to run at that reso high textures and high shadows at the same time unless the benchmark is unnaturally well optimized.


----------



## LexLuthor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *di inferi*
> 
> Anyone running eyefinity in here? (5760X1080)
> I am getting great performance out of a single OC'ed 7870 in many games...
> BF3 on the other hand..... everything on LOW/OFF and I am lucky if I see 30 fps...
> I'm planning on going crossfire in a couple weeks...
> Even single player slays this card in eyefinity. I might just say screw crossfiring 7870's, sell this, and pick up 2x 7950's....
> Grrrr....
> Edit: I am an idiot... Completely forgot I have a FXAA injector running.... It was slaughtering my frame rate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lmao.


Well, I run Eyefinity with my OCed 7850 1200/1400 and BF#, and my settings are in Auto (mostly Med).. Getting around 40fps, so I'm good with that..
I was planning on getting a second one to CF-X, but seeing some leaked info about the 8000 series, maybe I'll hold up a bit to the next year and grab a new card.. I don't make my mind yet..









Best regards..


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Can someone tell me how to set up eyefinity on one 7870?


----------



## di inferi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milestailsprowe*
> 
> Can someone tell me how to set up eyefinity on one 7870?


Get an active mini display Port adapter, hook up the monitors (one through the adapter), open up CCC and go to the eyefinity section: create eyefinity group, identify which monitor is which, and adjust bezel compensation (if any). Literally takes about 30 seconds.


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *di inferi*
> 
> Get an active mini display Port adapter, hook up the monitors (one through the adapter), open up CCC and go to the eyefinity section: create eyefinity group, identify which monitor is which, and adjust bezel compensation (if any). Literally takes about 30 seconds.


So regular disport adapters wont do it?


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Are these good
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812106609 ?


----------



## Lukegrimbley

Just got my MSI 7870 Hawk







Get some pics up when i can


----------



## di inferi

It says it is active so I believe so. How well it will work.... I am not sure.

If you spend $10 more you can get an AMD certified adapter that I know works because it is what I have.

http://www.amazon.com/Active-Mini-Dp-Dvi-Adapter/dp/B004CV9YMI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1348009488&sr=8-1&keywords=Xfx+mini+DisplayPort_to_DVI_Adapter

HIS cable for a little cheaper as well:

http://www.amazon.com/HIS-HMDPSDVIEYE-Mini-DisplayPort-Adapter-Eyefinity-ready/dp/B004RFGK30/ref=pd_sim_e_1


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *di inferi*
> 
> It says it is active so I believe so. How well it will work.... I am not sure.
> If you spend $10 more you can get an AMD certified adapter that I know works because it is what I have.
> http://www.amazon.com/Active-Mini-Dp-Dvi-Adapter/dp/B004CV9YMI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1348009488&sr=8-1&keywords=Xfx+mini+DisplayPort_to_DVI_Adapter
> HIS cable for a little cheaper as well:
> http://www.amazon.com/HIS-HMDPSDVIEYE-Mini-DisplayPort-Adapter-Eyefinity-ready/dp/B004RFGK30/ref=pd_sim_e_1


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Active-Mini-Displayport-DP-to-VGA-Female-cable-adapter-support-ATI-Eyefinity-/160649375829?pt=US_Video_Cables_Adapters&hash=item256772f055

How doe these look? My monitors have VGA connectors


----------



## di inferi

Oh apologies.

It should work yes.


----------



## Milestailsprowe

No I hope I didnt insult you or anything. I'm just asking $25x2 is a expensive in my eyes for adapter. If I can do a little cheaper I have to try. You have been a great help to me thank you.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AMD-Active-Mini-DISPLAYPORT-to-Single-Link-DVI-Adapter-/170896666529?pt=US_Video_Cables_Adapters&hash=item27ca3c2fa1

Might grab these instead if you approve. I dont think I can wait 20 days for eyefinity when I have this new card and 3 monitors looking at me.


----------



## di inferi

You only need 1 active adapter for the mini displayport. The other two monitors you can just run dvi-vga.


----------



## ireg4all

So has anyone found a solution to the GPU usage problem ?

As many of you i get only a 64% gpu usage and only sometimes 100% for 2 secs and down again to 64%.


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ireg4all*
> 
> So has anyone found a solution to the GPU usage problem ?
> 
> As many of you i get only a 64% gpu usage and only sometimes 100% for 2 secs and down again to 64%.


no longer does that for me on 12.6 and 12.7 cap 3.


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *di inferi*
> 
> You only need 1 active adapter for the mini displayport. The other two monitors you can just run dvi-vga.


I have a DVI, HDMI and 2 mini display ports in the back. I cant do a DVI and VGA connection. So your saying using the HDMI to DVI ?


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milestailsprowe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *di inferi*
> 
> You only need 1 active adapter for the mini displayport. The other two monitors you can just run dvi-vga.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a DVI, HDMI and 2 mini display ports in the back. I cant do a DVI and VGA connection. So your saying using the HDMI to DVI ?
Click to expand...

as long as you are using one display port, whether your monitor has a displayport on it or you use an *active* displayport adapter, you can then use *any* other two outputs for the other monitors. HDMI, DVI, VGA doesn't matter as long as one screen is somehow connected via displayport.


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> as long as you are using one display port, whether your monitor has a displayport on it or you use an *active* displayport adapter, you can then use *any* other two outputs for the other monitors. HDMI, DVI, VGA doesn't matter as long as one screen is somehow connected via displayport.


Ok one stupid question. Ok if I have 1 active display port and one normal display port. Can I do Eyefininty with a active, regular and a dvi ? I dont have a hdmi to dvi adapter and I wanna use the HDMI port for my tv


----------



## ireg4all

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> no longer does that for me on 12.6 and 12.7 cap 3.


worked


----------



## di inferi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milestailsprowe*
> 
> Ok one stupid question. Ok if I have 1 active display port and one normal display port. Can I do Eyefininty with a active, regular and a dvi ? I dont have a hdmi to dvi adapter and I wanna use the HDMI port for my tv


Like pure said, as long as one is connected via active adapter you can use whatever else you want.


----------



## di inferi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SectorNine50*
> 
> I'm not sure that the RAM is the culprit here, as it was working great with my crossfire'd 5770's, and it passes memtest with no issue. I still find it so strange that disabling the on-board audio has seemed to resolve my issues thus far... Although, I suppose it's not _too_ far-fetched, considering that whenever the graphics card was active I could hear a buzz through my speakers... Hmmm...
> I actually kind of wonder if it's the AMD HD Audio driver causing the conflicts. I may try disabling that when I get home, I don't use audio through HDMI on my setup anywho.
> 
> I'm hoping correlation! I'd like to think that I don't have to hunt for the culprit of my problems any further, and will finally be willing to throw a waterblock on this sucker!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking into it!


I don't want to jump the gun but my initial impression is that you are on to something here.

When I initially got my card I was able to hit 1300/1500. But, I was constantly getting the black screen sound loop in game at any clocks above what the card came with (1050/1250); I was in contact with XFX and they advised me to driver sweep, mem-test, etc., etc. all of which I did. Gave up after fighting with it for so long and just reset back to stock which of course got rid of the issue; but obviously at the price of significant performance. Couple weeks later I have had enough of no DD 5.1 in game so I picked up a USB soundcard which fit the bill and disabled the on board audio. Never thought that would have been the issue so I never attempted to adjust my clocks again....

Since you mentioned this yesterday I decided to over clock again. I am currently at 1200/1400 on stock voltage with power control at 0. I have played pCARS, CS GO, F1 2012 (demo), Dirt 3, and BF3 (this one would typically black screen about 30 seconds in). I would say I have played them each for about an hour and...

(drum roll, please)

... nothing. No crash. No black screen. No sound loop.

Now, the only things I have changed since then are going Eyefinity and I left power control at 0 instead of maxing it out.

It might be too soon to tell... But you just gave me my mojo back. 1300/1500 here I come.... again.

Also, apologies for double post.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *di inferi*
> 
> I don't want to jump the gun but my initial impression is that you are on to something here.
> When I initially got my card I was able to hit 1300/1500. But, I was constantly getting the black screen sound loop in game at any clocks above what the card came with (1050/1250); I was in contact with XFX and they advised me to driver sweep, mem-test, etc., etc. all of which I did. Gave up after fighting with it for so long and just reset back to stock which of course got rid of the issue; but obviously at the price of significant performance. Couple weeks later I have had enough of no DD 5.1 in game so I picked up a USB soundcard which fit the bill and disabled the on board audio. Never thought that would have been the issue so I never attempted to adjust my clocks again....
> Since you mentioned this yesterday I decided to over clock again. I am currently at 1200/1400 on stock voltage with power control at 0. I have played pCARS, CS GO, F1 2012 (demo), Dirt 3, and BF3 (this one would typically black screen about 30 seconds in). I would say I have played them each for about an hour and...
> (drum roll, please)
> ... nothing. No crash. No black screen. No sound loop.
> Now, the only things I have changed since then are going Eyefinity and I left power control at 0 instead of maxing it out.
> It might be too soon to tell... But you just gave me my mojo back. 1300/1500 here I come.... again.
> Also, apologies for double post.


Hrmm very interesting. I will have to try this. I have similar issues with my 7870. I can overclock and it appears stable while gaming but I get idle Grey Screen of Deaths with the sound loop. I too had the sound buzz/humm coming from my speakers with the on board sound. I didn't disable it but used an HDMI cable instead and have been using the built in speaker monitors. That would be crazy if on board sound is to blame for GSOD's.

Also fishy that you, myself, and SectorNine50 all have Asus boards.


----------



## SectorNine50

Jay let us know how your testing goes. I have had some success from others on the Sapphire forum, and just posted on the AMD one in hopes to get more responses.

I've read reports of this same issue happening on Gigabyte boards as well, so I'm not totally sure that the manufacturer is the culprit. Realtek or AMD HD Audio driver, perhaps? I've seen it happen on ALC889's, ALC892's, and SupremeFX's so far (plus a couple outliers here and there).

I'm going to goof around with the drivers some more tonight once I get home from work (oh my god this day is going so slow). I'll let you guys know what I find, if anything.


----------



## Xerosnake90

So what is everyone hitting for overclocks? I'm running the Sapphire 7870 OC edition and I bumped it up to 1150/1350mhz so far. No power boost. And what are you guys using to test these settings?

How about you guys? If I see some higher numbers I might try to bump up a bit more.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SectorNine50*
> 
> Jay let us know how your testing goes. I have had some success from others on the Sapphire forum, and just posted on the AMD one in hopes to get more responses.
> I've read reports of this same issue happening on Gigabyte boards as well, so I'm not totally sure that the manufacturer is the culprit. Realtek or AMD HD Audio driver, perhaps? I've seen it happen on ALC889's, ALC892's, and SupremeFX's so far (plus a couple outliers here and there).
> I'm going to goof around with the drivers some more tonight once I get home from work (oh my god this day is going so slow). I'll let you guys know what I find, if anything.


So here's my dilemma about doing this.. I'm still using AMD sound drive because I have sound going to built in monitor speakers via HDMI. Do I need to void out all on board sound and use a PCI sound card I have lying around? How would I even go about disabling the 7870's sound?


----------



## SectorNine50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> So here's my dilemma about doing this.. I'm still using AMD sound drive because I have sound going to built in monitor speakers via HDMI. Do I need to void out all on board sound and use a PCI sound card I have lying around? How would I even go about disabling the 7870's sound?


Don't worry about disabling the 7870's sound for now, the audio over HDMI should not be effected by you disabling your onboard audio.

You could try using a PCI sound card, but for the sake of science lets try to just change one variable at a time.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xerosnake90*
> 
> So what is everyone hitting for overclocks? I'm running the Sapphire 7870 OC edition and I bumped it up to 1150/1350mhz so far. No power boost. And what are you guys using to test these settings?
> How about you guys? If I see some higher numbers I might try to bump up a bit more.


Mine is stable at 1300/1525. I've been running it at 1250/1450 for an everyday OC though because the voltage is much lower and I still get a constant 60+ FPS in all the games I'm currently playing. So anything more would just be greedy.


----------



## barkeater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toolio20*
> 
> Information - sorry if this is old news but it might help someone out so share it anyway.
> If the most recent version of Afterburner JUST.WON'T.WORK then you should uninstall it and use version 2.2.1 instead. Although it still doesn't allow voltage adjustment it will at least enable the full range of clock speeds. Useless compared to Trixx, mind you, but if you're married to the idea of using this software at stock voltage it should provide some relief.
> I'm getting ready to throw this 7850 out the damn window - any other ideas on how to get around the voltage wall?


I know this is a few days old but I don't think anyone responded.

I do not believe the 7850 has voltage control, so there is nothing short of getting a different card (i.e., black ed.) that will change that. Trixx gives you some voltage control, but as you have already discovered, only up to a certain point (1.22 V I think). There may be a mod floating around I am unaware of so you you can do a little more digging around and if you find something, please be so kind as to post back.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SectorNine50*
> 
> Don't worry about disabling the 7870's sound for now, the audio over HDMI should not be effected by you disabling your onboard audio.
> You could try using a PCI sound card, but for the sake of science lets try to just change one variable at a time.


Well so far so good however my card has always been a good overclocker when stressing/gaming. My issue is very unique where I can overclock and play games/bench just fine... I just get GSOD's while browsing the web or even when the machine is completely idle/not being used. I just had a successful 1360/1450 3DMark11 run proving that my card can handle a decent OC. I'm just praying my idle crashes were related to the on board sound thing.

Now it's just playing the waiting game on an idle GSOD.







<-- holding my breath


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Ok I got my cables
http://www.amazon.com/HIS-HMDPSDVIEYE-Mini-DisplayPort-Adapter-Eyefinity-ready/dp/B004RFGK30/ref=pd_sim_e_1

Cant wait to get back to 3 monitors


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Well so far so good however my card has always been a good overclocker when stressing/gaming. My issue is very unique where I can overclock and play games/bench just fine... I just get GSOD's while browsing the web or even when the machine is completely idle/not being used. I just had a successful 1360/1450 3DMark11 run proving that my card can handle a decent OC. I'm just praying my idle crashes were related to the on board sound thing.
> Now it's just playing the waiting game on an idle GSOD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <-- holding my breath


Sounds like the card crashes when it goes into a lower power state, .i.e., drops its core frequency to 300 MHz when idle. You could try to force it to tun at max frequency always with custom CCC profiles assuming you don't feel like doing a BIOS hack for that.


----------



## pLurr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xerosnake90*
> 
> So what is everyone hitting for overclocks? I'm running the Sapphire 7870 OC edition and I bumped it up to 1150/1350mhz so far. No power boost. And what are you guys using to test these settings?
> How about you guys? If I see some higher numbers I might try to bump up a bit more.


My sapphire ghz edition goes 1150/1320 on default voltage, 10%+ power limit, although i think it would go even with 5%+. And my temps are 25°C idle, 56°C load with vent on 45%







Kinda good =)


----------



## Milestailsprowe

For some reason the HDMI port on my card does not work. Control center detects it and allows me to position it and more the display around but I get no output. I even tried to boot up the system with the TV as the only display.


----------



## sena

Again idle GSOD with 12.6 drivers, sound is till going in background and enitire pc is working.


----------



## ValSidalv21

Does any of you have Torchlight II or F1 2012?

If so, can you share your average FPS & GPU usage at max settings on 1920x1080 in these two games together with your GPU clocks you used for comparison. The reason I ask is because I get very low GPU usage ~20% in Torchlight and ~60% in F1. They play smooth so it's not the performance that concerns me, but I would like to know if the low GPU usage is the same for everyone or just me. Vsync is off by the way and there is no apparent CPU bottleneck, so that's not the problem. The other games I play are fine (Dirt 3 & Showdown, Crisis 2 etc...)


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milestailsprowe*
> 
> For some reason the HDMI port on my card does not work. Control center detects it and allows me to position it and more the display around but I get no output. I even tried to boot up the system with the TV as the only display.


HDMI is not working if you use two DVI/VGA ports on the card as the card has only 2 clock gens and HDMI/VGA and DVI all need a clock gen to work.


----------



## di inferi

If he uses only hdmi, which he said he did that is not the issue.


----------



## Milestailsprowe

I've tried booting with ONLY HDMI and nothing happened?. TV kept saying no signal


----------



## Bentz

Just a heads up, the sapphire radeon 7850 is $169.99 on newegg after rebate. That's the lowest I've seen one so far.


----------



## ireg4all

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bentz*
> 
> Just a heads up, the sapphire radeon 7850 is $169.99 on newegg after rebate. That's the lowest I've seen one so far.


I paid it $465 3 days ago..


----------



## DizzlePro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ireg4all*
> 
> I paid it $465 3 days ago..


Where from?


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> I have this buzzy noise issue at high fan RPM at certain RPM ranges (have not tested which in particular yet, but it needs to be toward the top end of the spectrum, like over 70%) on my Sapphire Dual-X 7970 card. I figured it was some air obstruction resulting in a just the right pitched sound to become audible. This is with both Trixx and Afterburner custom fan profiles (which are identical, but I prefer Trixx now, as it seems slightly more stable).


It was while, but yesterday i was doing some benches with auto fan regulation and bam, zzzz-zzz--zzz appeared again, on my first card(the one that had zz-zz-zz before), but what is strange, now it appeared on 46-49% fan speeds, and it was preety quiet compared to when i first heared it about 20 days ago.


----------



## SectorNine50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ireg4all*
> 
> I paid it $465 3 days ago..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> Where from?


And in what currency...?


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ireg4all*
> 
> I paid it $465 3 days ago..


Way, way too much, i paid 530USD for Asus HD 7950DCII about 20 days after it release, and you need to consider that here in Europe we mostly have crazy price.


----------



## pLurr

For the info...cheapest 7870 at our stores is Sapphire, 240€.


----------



## bengal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *momonz*
> 
> Hello to any xfx 7870 DD owners, I am looking to buy this card. Would like to ask your experience about its temperature when playing high demanding games like BF3, crysis. I am reading from different users that it doesn't have good temperature during load?


I have the XFX DD 7870. The cooler on it isn't too good tbh. I would get the MSI Hawk.


----------



## mojoe24

So I have a my ASUS 7870 at 1100/1250 on stock voltage. I noticed yesterday that it was idling at 51C and today it's idling at 46C. That's with just using the computer for internet. Is something wrong with my card? It seems really high to me.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mojoe24*
> 
> So I have a my ASUS 7870 at 1100/1250 on stock voltage. I noticed yesterday that it was idling at 51C and today it's idling at 46C. That's with just using the computer for internet. Is something wrong with my card? It seems really high to me.


Yes, that seems pretty high. On some brisk mornings, I've seen my card get as low as 22c idle. After browsing the web for a few min it will go up to 25c. What is your room temp?


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mojoe24*
> 
> So I have a my ASUS 7870 at 1100/1250 on stock voltage. I noticed yesterday that it was idling at 51C and today it's idling at 46C. That's with just using the computer for internet. Is something wrong with my card? It seems really high to me.


Do you use multiple monitors? If you do then the memory clock wont decrease to 2D clocks and the voltage stays constant so the temps seem high. If you only use one monitor, use GPU-Z to see if core and mem clocks go into 2D mode when you're idle.


----------



## mojoe24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Do you use multiple monitors? If you do then the memory clock wont decrease to 2D clocks and the voltage stays constant so the temps seem high. If you only use one monitor, use GPU-Z to see if core and mem clocks go into 2D mode when you're idle.


Yeah, I use two monitors. So that temp is fine?


----------



## DizzlePro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ValSidalv21*
> 
> Does any of you have Torchlight II or F1 2012?
> If so, can you share your average FPS & GPU usage at max settings on 1920x1080 in these two games together with your GPU clocks you used for comparison. The reason I ask is because I get very low GPU usage ~20% in Torchlight and ~60% in F1. They play smooth so it's not the performance that concerns me, but I would like to know if the low GPU usage is the same for everyone or just me. Vsync is off by the way and there is no apparent CPU bottleneck, so that's not the problem. The other games I play are fine (Dirt 3 & Showdown, Crisis 2 etc...)


F1 2012

every thing max out with 8F16x EQAA

Max Gpu usage is 99%

Minimum_fps = 70.18
Average_fps = 80.44

Gpu clock 1200/5880mhz


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mojoe24*
> 
> Yeah, I use two monitors. So that temp is fine?


I would expect it to idle from 39-45C depending on airflow in your case with multiple monitors. It's built into AMD's drivers to not the reduce the memory clock when you use extended displays because it may cause a screen flicker. So your card stays full power all the time. This causes higher idle temps. When I'm not using one of my monitors I just disable it in "Screen Resolution" because I like seeing my card in the low 30Cs. This isn't necessary though. The 51C you reported seems high but the 46C would be normal. Whats the airflow like in your case and more importantly what is the room temp around your PC?


----------



## mojoe24

I don't know my room temp but it's been in the 90s here.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mojoe24*
> 
> I don't know my room temp but it's been in the 90s here.


Do you have central air conditioning? Whats the thermostat say?


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> I would expect it to idle from 39-45C depending on airflow in your case with multiple monitors. It's built into AMD's drivers to not the reduce the memory clock when you use extended displays because it may cause a screen flicker. So your card stays full power all the time. This causes higher idle temps. When I'm not using one of my monitors I just disable it in "Screen Resolution" because I like seeing my card in the low 30Cs. This isn't necessary though. The 51C you reported seems high but the 46C would be normal. Whats the airflow like in your case and more importantly what is the room temp around your PC?


My card seems to be perfectly capable of dropping its frequency both on the core as well as on the memory when not under high load. It's atm 300 MHz core and 150 MHz memory, I have 3x1 portrait Eyefinity group attached atm to the 7870 + a single auxiliary display attached to the 6770. My idle temp is about 35 .. 40 C. The card is Club3D 7870 eyefinity 6 (with 6x mDP connectors). Although I must say its possible the card might be fooled to think it has only single screen connected bcos the three on the 7870 are combined into eyefinity array.


----------



## stickg1

Yes it works in Eyefinity. You have multiple displays to form one larger display. when you run them as extended displays your mem clock doesn't drop.


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Yes it works in Eyefinity. You have multiple displays to form one larger display. when you run them as extended displays your mem clock doesn't drop.


Seems like you are indeed correct. I just attached the 4th auxiliary screen to the 7870 to test it out and indeed, the memory clock jumped to 1200 and is staying there.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> Seems like you are indeed correct. I just attached the 4th auxiliary screen to the 7870 to test it out and indeed, the memory clock jumped to 1200 and is staying there.


I wouldn't lie to you my fellow 7800 brother!


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Gonna grab a powercolor 7870 for crossfire in the next two weeks. One 7870 is good but I want more then a SSD and I'm good till haswell


----------



## SectorNine50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> I wouldn't lie to you my fellow 7800 brother!


I had always wondered why my memory clocks didn't drop on any of my AMD cards... That explains it!


----------



## DishRagBoy

Can i still join the club?


----------



## stickg1

Yeah one day I was complaining about my old 5850 and the 50C idle temps. My friend said "unplug the 2nd monitor" and the temp dropped to 35C. So now I just disable the screen I'm not using. I really only use the 2nd screen for watching sports while I browse or play games.


----------



## ikem

so im thinking of upgrading my CF 6870 to a 7870.

i usually buy Asus or HIS, but this time i wanna go somewhere else.

XFX: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150605

or

MSI: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127681

or

Gigabyte: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125418

both would work perfectly. but does anyone have any reasons for one or the other. Also what kind of performance gain would I get?


----------



## DizzlePro

^^Msi hawk with out a doubt http://event.msi.com/vga/hawk/r7870.html


----------



## bengal

Weren't the 78x0 and 79x0 cards supposed to receive a price-cut? I don't see much change on Newegg '


----------



## stickg1

The 7870 was $330, then $280, now $240. They can't just give them away!


----------



## di inferi

In Eyefinity 6000 x1080 I idle at about 36-37 C with aero and rain meter on stock voltage.

XFX DD; the one everyone keeps saying is bad.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> The 7870 was $330, then $280, now $240. They can't just give them away!


Fine with me. Makes it easier to go crossfire.


----------



## bengal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> The 7870 was $330, then $280, now $240. They can't just give them away!


The 7870 was supposed to come down to $230 and 7950 to $280. Don't see that on Newegg.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bengal*
> 
> The 7870 was supposed to come down to $230 and 7950 to $280. Don't see that on Newegg.


Sapphire 7950 $280 after rebate: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814202006

HIS 7870 $220 after rebate: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814161411

Newegg already bought these cards and now they have to sell them. They don't want to lose anymore money. That's why the price is after the rebate. Once a retailer runs out of stock and gets a new batch they will pay less for them and be able to sell them cheaper.


----------



## di inferi

So much performance for cheap.


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikem*
> 
> so im thinking of upgrading my CF 6870 to a 7870.
> 
> i usually buy Asus or HIS, but this time i wanna go somewhere else.
> 
> XFX: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150605
> 
> or
> 
> MSI: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127681
> 
> or
> 
> Gigabyte: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125418
> 
> both would work perfectly. but does anyone have any reasons for one or the other. Also what kind of performance gain would I get?


I own(ed) two MSI hawks. look at the reviews too. professional reviews get great oc (some) but user reviews are overall not positive. my two and a friends were all poor overclockers. also, the clock speeds jump between 450mhz and 1100mhz on any driver newer than 12.6 (the ones were performance in games increased







) and gpu usage goes from 64% to 100% every other second. my friend still has to overclock to get the clock speed to stay constant. at factory settings it jumps around. those do seem to be affecting almost every brand of 7870 though. either way, I'd go for the one with the biggest pool of user reviews with the highest percent of good reviews in that pool. that would be the gigabyte model.


----------



## stickg1

I thought we had come to the conclusion that those clock jumps and usage drops were just false readings. I still get better benchmark scores with 12.8 drivers than I did with 12.6 drivers. Even with the clock jumping. So it doesn't hurt performance it's just a bug with the readings.


----------



## ireg4all

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SectorNine50*
> 
> And in what currency...?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> Where from?


Argentina. In dolars.

I envy your prices









Everything ( electronic ) that is imported comes with a %50 extra, and another %15 if it's in dolars... **** Krisitina


----------



## bengal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Sapphire 7950 $280 after rebate: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814202006
> HIS 7870 $220 after rebate: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814161411
> Newegg already bought these cards and now they have to sell them. They don't want to lose anymore money. That's why the price is after the rebate. Once a retailer runs out of stock and gets a new batch they will pay less for them and be able to sell them cheaper.


Gotcha


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> I thought we had come to the conclusion that those clock jumps and usage drops were just false readings. I still get better benchmark scores with 12.8 drivers than I did with 12.6 drivers. Even with the clock jumping. So it doesn't hurt performance it's just a bug with the readings.


it does fine with the gpu usage going nuts, but performance is noticeably bad when clock speeds jump from stock to 450hz. it doesn't happen if the card is overclocked.


----------



## stickg1

Hmm, I haven't noticed any performance hits with mine. Maybe they'll fix it in the next set of drivers. 12.6 isn't that bad for the time being.


----------



## ireg4all

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> it does fine with the gpu usage going nuts, but performance is noticeably bad when clock speeds jump from stock to 450hz. it doesn't happen if the card is overclocked.


that happens to me when i have a youtube vid open in the background


----------



## mojoe24

Would you guys recommend me setting up an Eyefinity or just using one monitor? 50C idle seems really high to leave it going 24/7. Maybe my 6870 was that high and I never noticed though.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mojoe24*
> 
> Would you guys recommend me setting up an Eyefinity or just using one monitor? 50C idle seems really high to leave it going 24/7. Maybe my 6870 was that high and I never noticed though.


It was probably even higher than that. My temps are WAY lower than my old 6870's. What case do you use and what's your airflow setup like? You could just disable one of the monitors when you aren't using it. Then when you want to use it again right click your desktop go to "Screen Resolution" switch it back to "Extend these displays". When you want to disable one then select "Show desktop only on 1" or "Show desktop only on 2". That will disable one of the monitors for when you're idle or not using one of the screens.


----------



## DizzlePro

If your cards temps are fine under load then those idle temps shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## SectorNine50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ireg4all*
> 
> Argentina. In dolars.
> I envy your prices
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything ( electronic ) that is imported comes with a %50 extra, and another %15 if it's in dolars... **** Krisitina


Youch! What happens if someone just shipped you something electronic, would they charge you?


----------



## mojoe24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> If your cards temps are fine under load then those idle temps shouldn't be a problem.


I was playing Borderlands 2 earlier and it peaked at 70c. But I turn off my 2nd monitor whne I game.

As for case, I have a NZXT Gamma witha couple additional fans.


----------



## savage1987

Confused.. I'm running a monitor (DVI) and TV (HDMI) as an extended desktop from a single MSI 6870. Playing video and browsing Firefox atm.










Seems to be downclocking....? Should it _not_ be doing that? Drivers I think are Catalyst 12.8...

I have had nothing but trouble getting it to crossfire with a second identical card if that information helps at all.....


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savage1987*
> 
> Confused.. I'm running a monitor (DVI) and TV (HDMI) as an extended desktop from a single MSI 6870. Playing video and browsing Firefox atm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to be downclocking....? Should it _not_ be doing that? Drivers I think are Catalyst 12.8...
> I have had nothing but trouble getting it to crossfire with a second identical card if that information helps at all.....


It should be downclocking while idle, to save energy and run cooler. You have a problem if it down-clocks while under load.


----------



## savage1987

I understand that but there's been a lot of talk in here about cards idling at full speed if 2 monitors are hooked up... I'm sure the 6870 was one of those mentioned..


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savage1987*
> 
> I understand that but there's been a lot of talk in here about cards idling at full speed if 2 monitors are hooked up... I'm sure the 6870 was one of those mentioned..


As far as I have understood the talk has been about the memory clocks of the cards, not the core clocks. The cards seem to be perfectly capable of downcloking the core even when running multiple displays which are not connected into the eyefinity array. The memory clock on your card based on your screenshot seems to be indeed running at full speed.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mojoe24*
> 
> I was playing Borderlands 2 earlier and it peaked at 70c. But I turn off my 2nd monitor whne I game.
> As for case, I have a NZXT Gamma witha couple additional fans.


Keep in mind that disabling the monitor through windows and turning it off with the power button do not do the same thing. If you don't disable it in windows or unplug it from the GPU, your card still puts out a signal to it.


----------



## savage1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> As far as I have understood the talk has been about the memory clocks of the cards, not the core clocks. The cards seem to be perfectly capable of downcloking the core even when running multiple displays which are not connected into the eyefinity array. The memory clock on your card based on your screenshot seems to be indeed running at full speed.


OK that'd explain it.... I didn't know memory clocks _ever_ dropped though.


----------



## ireg4all

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SectorNine50*
> 
> Youch! What happens if someone just shipped you something electronic, would they charge you?


Sadly yes. Put it's probably they wont if it was sent inside a box of something else.


----------



## rievhardt

I did every solution possible but the black screen still exist. It just occured once again last night!



don't you guys experience the same issue? Should I still get a 7870 replacement or just get another card?


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rievhardt*
> 
> I did every solution possible but the black screen still exist. It just occured once again last night!
> 
> 
> 
> don't you guys experience the same issue? Should I still get a 7870 replacement or just get another card?


What drivers you are using?
Last night in metro 2033 i had BSOD with 12.8 drivers, and after that OS/MSI AB/Drivers/GPu-Z could not see my second card at all, so i had to reinstall everything to return second card back in action.


----------



## rievhardt

Quote:


> What drivers you are using?


the one in the Video was on 12.7 Beta...but I already tried 12.3 to 12.8 and they're all like that...
my card is on RMA again...the first time I RMA'ed, they just sent back my card...
and told me they can't find anything wrong and just update my BIOS, Chipset driver, reinstall.
and I still experienced the problem again last night, I can't think of any solution anymore and had RMA'ed again.

that issue is rampant... not really sure now if I'd go with a 7870 replacement or go with a different GPU.

the store only carries Sapphire and Powercolor for 7870 and Once in a blue moon there would be ASUS, MSI.
Quote:


> Last night in metro 2033 i had BSOD with 12.8 drivers, and after that OS/MSI AB/Drivers/GPu-Z could not see my second card at all, so i had to reinstall everything to return second card back in action.


what do you mean second card? you have 2 7870?


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rievhardt*
> 
> the one in the Video was on 12.7 Beta...but I already tried 12.3 to 12.8 and they're all like that...
> my card is on RMA again...the first time I RMA'ed, they just sent back my card...
> and told me they can't find anything wrong and just update my BIOS, Chipset driver, reinstall.
> and I still experienced the problem again last night, I can't think of any solution anymore and had RMA'ed again.
> that issue is rampant... not really sure now if I'd go with a 7870 replacement or go with a different GPU.
> the store only carries Sapphire and Powercolor for 7870 and Once in a blue moon there would be ASUS, MSI.
> what do you mean second card? you have 2 7870?


Yea, i have two HD 7870.

Its really strange problem, i though you were using 12.8 so i wanted to give you advice to try 12.7, but you are already using 12.7, so you dont have much more thing to do.

You could maybe try to RMA again.

EDIT: Now i got gsod in idle with sound loop, and that is with 12.7 beta, AMD drivers are ****ed up.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sena*
> 
> Yea, i have two HD 7870.
> Its really strange problem, i though you were using 12.8 so i wanted to give you advice to try 12.7, but you are already using 12.7, so you dont have much more thing to do.
> You could maybe try to RMA again.
> EDIT: Now i got gsod in idle with sound loop, and that is with 12.7 beta, AMD drivers are ****ed up.


My GSOD stopped when overclocking after I disabled my on board sound. I'm currently just using sound through HDMI to my monitor. It's still early to call it 100% resolved but it has been almost a week without a single idle GSOD like I would get almost one a day before. It appears a few people are having success with this.


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> My GSOD stopped when overclocking after I disabled my on board sound. I'm currently just using sound through HDMI to my monitor. It's still early to call it 100% resolved but it has been almost a week without a single idle GSOD like I would get almost one a day before. It appears a few people are having success with this.


I was just reading your posts about that, anyway with 12.8 i dont have that problem, but they are poor in other areas, like wrong GPU usage report.

And i have read on forums and looks like someone nailed the problem that started with 12.6, for some users when the card spikes to full clocks in idle, the voltage doesnt, and that causes instant crash.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sena*
> 
> I was just reading your posts about that, anyway with 12.8 i dont have that problem, but they are poor in other areas, like wrong GPU usage report.
> And i have read on forums and looks like someone nailed the problem that started with 12.6, for some users when the card spikes to full clocks in idle, the voltage doesnt, and that causes instant crash.


Can you link that source? I'd be interested in reading that.


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Can you link that source? I'd be interested in reading that.


Here you go mate, somewhere on 3-5 pages, there is story about that.

http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?p=4353182

Altrough there is some differences between GSOD with 12.6 drivers and with 12.7.

With 12.6 the sound is still going in background, and entire PC is working, just gray screen.

With 12.7 the entire PC hardlocked with sound loop, that is leading me to your problem with on board sound card.


----------



## skinz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toolio20*
> 
> Still playing around with the 7850 (Sapphire 11200-14-20G) and for the life of me I can't find a way to enable voltage past 1.225v.
> I've tried flashing the card with a variety of bios - DCII 7850, Sapphire 7870, others - and they've all failed (that is, no video upon restart forcing a re-flash of the default bios). RBE is RIP.
> I've also played around with multiple different versions of GPU Tweak and Afterburner...useless. Trixx does play nice but only takes things so far.
> Wouldn't mind some fresh ideas - this card runs 1200 core sub-60C at 1.225v, so I know it can more than handle a little more juice. I just can't seem to provide it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIA for any suggestions...


I find my card cannot go past 1.225v either, and changing it up to it, from 1.218v seems to make no difference. I am going to try fitting some ram and vrm sinks, and eventually an antec 620 to overclock it further.

Did you have any luck with flashing the bios?

Also, I have heard that clocking these cards is all about the core first. Mine seems to max out at about 1150mhz, and the memory is happy at 1250mhz so far, which is what the chips are rated for. Is there a memory sweet spot, or a point where it reaches diminishing returns?


----------



## AlaskaFox

I return!

Here is a puzzle for yall. It may have a bit to add to the 1225mv thing i see in posts above

my asus dcuII 7850 is clocked at 1310mhz stable, 1225mv. Saphire trixx alows me to volt up to 1300mv

here is where it is weird. When stress testing in furmark at 1440x900 i get 46 frames. If i attempt to set the volts any higher than 1225mv, my framrates begin to drop! What gives? I only noticed this after doing my fine tweaking.
Im overjoyed that my card pushed past the 1.3ghz mark, but i want to solve this weird mystery. Are these cards just NOT supposed to go past 1225mv at all? even if the program/bios allows it? Is it some sort of safety feature? glitch?

has anyone else experienced this?

edit -

after a few more tests it became unstable (odd) and not just in a small degree, i had to bump it back down all the way to 1240 mhz HOWEVER i dont seem to be running into the voltage/frame issue in the same way.

but now this happened.-

I wanted to compare the voltage change in heavenmark, so i ran the bench sucsessfuly at 1240mhz 1235mv
i ran the test again at 1240mhz and 1345mv and it failed halfway through... had to reboot.

*rubs chin*


----------



## di inferi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rievhardt*
> 
> I did every solution possible but the black screen still exist. It just occured once again last night!
> don't you guys experience the same issue? Should I still get a 7870 replacement or just get another card?


Did you disable on board sound? For several of us it looks like it solved the problem. Mine did the same thing.


----------



## skinz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlaskaFox*
> 
> *snip*
> 
> after a few more tests it became unstable (odd) and not just in a small degree, i had to bump it back down all the way to 1240 mhz HOWEVER i dont seem to be running into the voltage/frame issue in the same way.
> but now this happened.-
> I wanted to compare the voltage change in heavenmark, so i ran the bench sucsessfuly at 1240mhz 1235mv
> i ran the test again at 1240mhz and 1345mv and it failed halfway through... had to reboot.
> *rubs chin*


That is interesting. It appears that your card really doesn't like excess voltage. For mine, I found that it could only change between 1.218v and 1.225v, and it didn't really like going over stock (1.218v) at all.

What happens if you overvolt to something more conservative like 1245mv? I am wondering at what point the voltage makes it unstable?


----------



## om3nz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlaskaFox*
> 
> I return!
> Here is a puzzle for yall. It may have a bit to add to the 1225mv thing i see in posts above
> my asus dcuII 7850 is clocked at 1310mhz stable, 1225mv. Saphire trixx alows me to volt up to 1300mv
> here is where it is weird. When stress testing in furmark at 1440x900 i get 46 frames. If i attempt to set the volts any higher than 1225mv, my framrates begin to drop! What gives? I only noticed this after doing my fine tweaking.
> Im overjoyed that my card pushed past the 1.3ghz mark, but i want to solve this weird mystery. Are these cards just NOT supposed to go past 1225mv at all? even if the program/bios allows it? Is it some sort of safety feature? glitch?
> has anyone else experienced this?
> edit -
> after a few more tests it became unstable (odd) and not just in a small degree, i had to bump it back down all the way to 1240 mhz HOWEVER i dont seem to be running into the voltage/frame issue in the same way.
> but now this happened.-
> I wanted to compare the voltage change in heavenmark, so i ran the bench sucsessfuly at 1240mhz 1235mv
> i ran the test again at 1240mhz and 1345mv and it failed halfway through... had to reboot.
> *rubs chin*


My MSI 7850 power edition can go 1300mv max, but it gets hot and preferable spot is around 1260mv for me. But why would you want to up the voltage if your card runs stable? The lesser is voltage, the better it is for your card as far as it is stable. And yes, very high voltage may result in gpu performance degradation. 1345mv is too damn high imo.


----------



## jossef

hi,
im looking for a good HD7850?
i want to oced the card to about 1250/1500 or even more(if the card can go that high)
im from israel so the price range is pretty limited and i dont really know what card should i take:
MSI HD 7850 Twin Frozr (900c/4800m)
Sapphire HD7850 (860c/4800m)
Gigabyte HD7850 (975c/4800m)
what card should i take?notice that i want to overclock it to around 1250/5800 or even more.
thanks


----------



## rievhardt

@di inferi
Quote:


> Did you disable on board sound? For several of us it looks like it solved the problem. Mine did the same thing.


good to hear that it worked out for you









I simply don't want to play BF3 without the sound for more than a week to see if it would solve the issue.
there are users who have disabled the on-board sound in bios, used a dedicated soundcard and used a usb headset...and told me that it still exist at their end.

your on board sound indicates that it is
Quote:


> SupremeFX X-Fi 2 built-in 8-Channel High Definition Audio CODEC


this proves that this issue isn't caused by Realtek at all as others claimed.

are there any other tweaks you did besides disabling the on board sound?

and what soundcard are you using now? and for how many days you haven't experienced the black screen while the onboard sound is disabled?

@jossef
I'd pick MSI, I believe that Twin frozr has great cooling capabilities. Sapphire is nice for the budget. (not sure how much it costs on your side though but in my country it's the most affordable brand).
I'd only like Gigabyte if they have 3 fans...their 7850 only has two fans...


----------



## jossef

the twin frozr is a bit cheaper from the sapphire.
i'm looking for a card that would do about 1250/5800 @ overclock.
there's a powercolor pcs+ HD7850 but it's a bit expensive.


----------



## di inferi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rievhardt*
> 
> @di inferi
> good to hear that it worked out for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I simply don't want to play BF3 without the sound for more than a week to see if it would solve the issue.
> there are users who have disabled the on-board sound in bios, used a dedicated soundcard and used a usb headset...and told me that it still exist at their end.
> your on board sound indicates that it is
> 
> this proves that this issue isn't caused by Realtek at all as others claimed.
> are there any other tweaks you did besides disabling the on board sound?
> and what soundcard are you using now? and for how many days you haven't experienced the black screen while the onboard sound is disabled?


I have a realtek audio chip with realtek drivers and the xi-fi software package; not an actual xi-fi chip. That's why it says "CODEC" at the end.... Almost positive it is like that across the board for anyone whose motherboard came with "xi-fi." So, point still stands.

Week and a half without a black screen while overclocked; depending on the game I would know as soon as 30 seconds after full load.


----------



## ikem

ordered my hawk this morning. should be here tomorrow.


----------



## AlaskaFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skinz*
> 
> That is interesting. It appears that your card really doesn't like excess voltage. For mine, I found that it could only change between 1.218v and 1.225v, and it didn't really like going over stock (1.218v) at all.
> What happens if you overvolt to something more conservative like 1245mv? I am wondering at what point the voltage makes it unstable?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *om3nz*
> 
> My MSI 7850 power edition can go 1300mv max, but it gets hot and preferable spot is around 1260mv for me. But why would you want to up the voltage if your card runs stable? The lesser is voltage, the better it is for your card as far as it is stable. And yes, very high voltage may result in gpu performance degradation. 1345mv is too damn high imo.


Im sorry guys, i typoed.

I would never exceed 1300 mv, i have a hard enough time convincing myself past 1270.
The voltage was supposed to be 1245 not 1345

So, again my point was it passed with 1240 but not 1245


----------



## Jayjr1105

12.9 beta is out for those having issues with 12.8


----------



## SectorNine50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rievhardt*
> 
> @di inferi
> good to hear that it worked out for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I simply don't want to play BF3 without the sound for more than a week to see if it would solve the issue.
> there are users who have disabled the on-board sound in bios, used a dedicated soundcard and used a usb headset...and told me that it still exist at their end.
> your on board sound indicates that it is
> 
> this proves that this issue isn't caused by Realtek at all as others claimed.
> are there any other tweaks you did besides disabling the on board sound?
> and what soundcard are you using now? and for how many days you haven't experienced the black screen while the onboard sound is disabled?
> @jossef
> I'd pick MSI, I believe that Twin frozr has great cooling capabilities. Sapphire is nice for the budget. (not sure how much it costs on your side though but in my country it's the most affordable brand).
> I'd only like Gigabyte if they have 3 fans...their 7850 only has two fans...


Since disabling the onboard audio, I haven't had a crash once (and I did this about a month ago). HDMI through the video card still works, so if you have a monitor with speakers or audio out, you can use that to verify that is indeed your problem.

I'm convinced that the people that tried discrete sound cards without any improvement actually didn't disable their onboard audio in their BIOS. I've seen people think they've disabled their onboard audio, when really all they did was disable the device in Windows.

Give it a shot. It might suck for a while, but you are just testing. Maybe see if you can find a cheap discrete soundcard lying around or something.


----------



## jossef

i think of get a Sapphire HD7850(regular version).
you guys think that i can achive something about 1250/5800 with this card?


----------



## ireg4all

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> 12.9 beta is out for those having issues with 12.8


have you tried it ?, i dont want to risk installing another unstable driver


----------



## sena

I have opened topic about all HD 78xx problems: http://www.overclock.net/t/1310654/amd-hd-78xx-problems-all-users-with-problems-please-post-here-we-want-amd-support-on-this-asap

All users with HD 78xx problems, please post in it, we want some attention.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jossef*
> 
> i think of get a Sapphire HD7850(regular version).
> you guys think that i can achive something about 1250/5800 with this card?


No overclock is guaranteed. You could by 5 Sapphire 7850s, they would all get different max overclocks. It's trial and error mixed with luck of the draw. Those clocks you want are definitely possible, but there is no way someone could say for sure without it being a used card that they had successfully overclocked already.

Good luck!


----------



## jossef

thanks.
i'm still a bit confused,i think of buying a hd 7850 and overclock it till the max or buying a GTX 660 and overclock it till the max...


----------



## AlaskaFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jossef*
> 
> thanks.
> i'm still a bit confused,i think of buying a hd 7850 and overclock it till the max or buying a GTX 660 and overclock it till the max...


From what i understand of my little knowledge of the 660 ti
The 660 ti is faster stock than 7850 stock
But the 7850 is much more likely to overclock better than the 660 ti.

660 ti - around $300
7850 - around $200


----------



## jossef

i'm talking about the Gigabyte GTX660 WF OC (non-ti)
his performance is more likely HD7870 and after oc fits GTX 660 Ti/ HD7950.
and in my country it's a bit cheaper than a HD7850.


----------



## DizzlePro

Look at this comparison between the two cards.
looks like the 7850 excels in everything but Texel Rate.
also the 7850 will have more OC headroom than the GTX 660 which may go to 7950 speeds ( Not guaranteed though) and the 660 only has a 192 bus width compared to the 256 the 7850 has.

How much cheaper in the 660 in your country?


----------



## stickg1

Theres this comparison too. http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/549?vs=660

I would get whichever is cheaper. The 7850 will overclock more than the 660 and beat it in almost all games at max OC's.


----------



## jossef

7850 will be better just if i will overclock it to the max,the GTX660 with windforce cooler and its an oced version can do about 1150mhz at core and have boost for the clock speed.
7850 in good OC will give me the performance of a HD7950 @ Stock,same as GTX 660 in a proper OC.
the GTX660 is a bit cheaper than the HD7850.
and i prefer the nvidia card a bit bacause the physx


----------



## ikem

have you guys been getting problems with the 7870 core clock jumping up and down while in a 3d load?


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikem*
> 
> have you guys been getting problems with the 7870 core clock jumping up and down while in a 3d load?


Yes, read the last few pages of this thread. Its decidedly a driver issue.


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikem*
> 
> have you guys been getting problems with the 7870 core clock jumping up and down while in a 3d load?


Driver version?

I have same problem with 12.9, my second card keeps downclocking to 450 MHz in 3d.


----------



## stickg1

I tried 12.9beta last night. I still had the same problem and even more problems. My screen kept flickering like madd.

I reverted back to 12.6 drivers and my downclocking issue is gone. My performance is better than it was with 12.8 also. Here is Unigine Heaven scores with identical clocks 12.6 vs 12.8.

*12.6 Drivers Sapphire 7870 1250/1475*









*12.8 Drivers Sapphire 7870 1250/1475*









My advice is, if you experience these problems, and they bother you, then revert back to 12.6 until AMD sorts it out. Also contact AMD give them hell like I have been. Maybe then they will get the point.


----------



## sena

The main problem is that we wont able to be on 12.6/12.7 forewer, especially CFX users, new games are coming, i really, really hope that 12.10 will fix our downclocking problems.
I also contacted AMD, but no reply.

Altrough i cant last more than 2 hours on idle withou GSOD with 12.6. Maybe i could try them on new OS.


----------



## AlaskaFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sena*
> 
> The main problem is that we wont able to be on 12.6/12.7 forewer, especially CFX users, new games are coming, i really, really hope that 12.10 will fix our downclocking problems.
> I also contacted AMD, but no reply.
> Altrough i cant last more than 2 hours on idle withou GSOD with 12.6. Maybe i could try them on new OS.


Yeah that sounds really weird at idle.. if youve tried multiple drivers try a clean install of windows


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlaskaFox*
> 
> Yeah that sounds really weird at idle.. if youve tried multiple drivers try a clean install of windows


I am new on clean OS now, 2 days without GSOD with 12.7 beta, fingers crossed.


----------



## james8

my first ever AMD card will be arriving next week.
I take it that 12.9 is bad for 7870 and 12.8 is better?
I mainly play BF3 so i'm mostly concerned about performance in that.


----------



## DizzlePro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Here is Unigine Heaven scores with identical clocks 12.6 vs 12.8.
> *12.6 Drivers Sapphire 7870 1250/1475*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *12.8 Drivers Sapphire 7870 1250/1475*


I'm on 12.9 and my 7850 hitting similar scores to your 7870 at lower clock speeds. have you tried a fresh install of windows?

XFX 7850 1200/1470


----------



## Electroneng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> my first ever AMD card will be arriving next week.
> I take it that 12.9 is bad for 7870 and 12.8 is better?
> I mainly play BF3 so i'm mostly concerned about performance in that.


12.9 works better then 12.8 on 7870!


----------



## stickg1

Yeah the newer drivers are supposed to give a performance boost. I just don't like the core clock throttling. I installed 12.9 last night and had a horrible screen flicker. I'm pretty good with 12.6, I might not have as good of performance, but the overall experience is much more smooth and that's all I care about.


----------



## Electroneng

You have to disable powerplay with AB to get the most of these drivers. Powerplay is the root of the cause of most of the AMD driver problems.


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Electroneng*
> 
> You have to disable powerplay with AB to get the most of these drivers. Powerplay is the root of the cause of most of the AMD driver problems.


How to disable powerplay?

I only know how to disable ULPS.


----------



## stickg1

I installed 12.9 Beta, had the screen flickering, disabled PowerPlay and no more flickers.

I re-ran Heaven on 12.9 drivers and got 43.2 instead of 43.1. The GPU seemed to be at 64% most of the time but must be a false reading if the score is the same.

I disabled PowerPlay by going into AfterBurner config

Change these two values to this:

UnofficialOverclockingEULA = I confirm that I am aware of unofficial overclocking limitations and fully understand that MSI will not provide me any support on it
UnofficialOverclockingMode = 2

Before that 2 was a 1. You can also disable powerplay with the value "0" but you cant get as high of clocks.

And I think 43ish for an overclocked 7870 is about right.
http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/sapphire_7870_flex/8.htm


----------



## stickg1

This is the best I can do.

Clocks are 1300/1525 on 12.9 Beta


----------



## Electroneng

If you have a fresh OS install

atipdl.zip 338k .zip file


http://www.overclock.net/t/1196856/official-amd-radeon-hd-7950-7970-owners-thread/7110


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Electroneng*
> 
> If you have a fresh OS install
> 
> atipdl.zip 338k .zip file
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1196856/official-amd-radeon-hd-7950-7970-owners-thread/7110


A, i know for that, i think i cant mix that with ULPS settings.


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> My GSOD stopped when overclocking after I disabled my on board sound. I'm currently just using sound through HDMI to my monitor. It's still early to call it 100% resolved but it has been almost a week without a single idle GSOD like I would get almost one a day before. It appears a few people are having success with this.


Looks like there is some connection with this, after i overclocked my GPU core, within hour i got GSOD, too bad my monitor doesnt have any speakers.

Would discrete sound card work?
Sorry for double post.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> I'm on 12.9 and my 7850 hitting similar scores to your 7870 at lower clock speeds. have you tried a fresh install of windows?
> XFX 7850 1200/1470


I just scored about the same as you did with my 7870 @ 1150/1300 so that's a nice OC with that 7850. I am still on 12.8 though, will have to try 12.9 later.


----------



## di inferi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sena*
> 
> Looks like there is some connection with this, after i overclocked my GPU core, within hour i got GSOD, too bad my monitor doesnt have any speakers.
> Would discrete sound card work?
> Sorry for double post.


Yes, I am running a Creative USB sound card and no problems here.


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *di inferi*
> 
> Yes, I am running a Creative USB sound card and no problems here.


Ok mate thx for info, i will first try without powerplay, and then without sound card.
So i am getting discrete sound card in couple of days, so i will try that.


----------



## ireg4all

I hear the new beta drivers gives over 7% fps boost in most games. Has anyone seen any difference in games like Battlefield 3 ?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> I installed 12.9 Beta, had the screen flickering, disabled PowerPlay and no more flickers.
> I re-ran Heaven on 12.9 drivers and got 43.2 instead of 43.1. The GPU seemed to be at 64% most of the time but must be a false reading if the score is the same.
> I disabled PowerPlay by going into AfterBurner config
> Change these two values to this:
> UnofficialOverclockingEULA = I confirm that I am aware of unofficial overclocking limitations and fully understand that MSI will not provide me any support on it
> UnofficialOverclockingMode = 2
> Before that 2 was a 1. You can also disable powerplay with the value "0" but you cant get as high of clocks.
> And I think 43ish for an overclocked 7870 is about right.
> http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/sapphire_7870_flex/8.htm


Did it solve the gpu downclocking issue ?


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ireg4all*
> 
> Did it solve the gpu downclocking issue ?


No, it did not. However judging by my performance in games and benchmarks the downclocking seems to be a false reading because my scores and performance is the same if not slightly better. I also updated MSI afterburner to 2.2.4 which seemed to help a little.


----------



## ireg4all

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> No, it did not. However judging by my performance in games and benchmarks the downclocking seems to be a false reading because my scores and performance is the same if not slightly better. I also updated MSI afterburner to 2.2.4 which seemed to help a little.


edit


----------



## Jayjr1105

I have been idle GSOD free for over a week now since disabling on board sound from the BIOS. Currently I only have HDMI out to my speakers for sound and I'm also just running a light OC of 1150/1300. I'll still want to give it another week before I'm calling it a success.


----------



## SectorNine50

Just thought I'd update on my situation.

After a few weeks of zero crashes with the onboard audio disabled, I went and bought a Xonar DX. I threw it in my computer today and was able to play BF3 and Diablo 3 for hours without any crashing.

Lets see if I can keep this trend alive with the discrete card!


----------



## ireg4all

Ok i just finished testing BF3 with 12.9 and i get fps drops down to 30. It looks like it's not a bad reading after all, gpu is downclocking.


----------



## sena

Sadly i dont have room for discrete PCI sound card.

I am now running sound only through HDMI on my TV, to see what will happen.


----------



## di inferi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sena*
> 
> Sadly i dont have room for discrete PCI sound card.
> I am now running sound only through HDMI on my TV, to see what will happen.


This is what I use for 5.1 through optical in games. I picked mine up for $45 though.

http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=dhs&cs=19&sku=A4156416&ST=Desktop%20Accessories&dgc=ST&cid=72662&lid=1838862&acd=s_pla_dhs:000003,,901pdb6671


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *di inferi*
> 
> This is what I use for 5.1 through optical in games. I picked mine up for $45 though.
> http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=dhs&cs=19&sku=A4156416&ST=Desktop%20Accessories&dgc=ST&cid=72662&lid=1838862&acd=s_pla_dhs:000003,,901pdb6671


Can i connect my Logitech 2.1 to this?


----------



## sena

So its not sound, at least not in my case, GSOD again with only sound going through HDMI.

I give up.

And after i reset, GSOD again in metter of seconds.


----------



## Socram13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sena*
> 
> So its not sound, at least not in my case, GSOD again with only sound going through HDMI.
> I give up.
> And after i reset, GSOD again in metter of seconds.


I feel sorry for that bro, AMD really doesn't care about consumers, this 7000 series are out at so many months and main problems are not fixed yet.


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Socram13*
> 
> I feel sorry for that bro, AMD really doesn't care about consumers, this 7000 series are out at so many months and main problems are not fixed yet.


They were marketing overclocking with HD 7000 series, and i cant overclock. ROFL.
I bet these is something in 12.6/12.7 that is causing this, becuase i dont have this problem with 12.8 and 12.9.

I will follow tsm guide for PP disable and profiles.


----------



## Socram13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sena*
> 
> They were marketing overclocking with HD 7000 series, and i cant overclock. ROFL.
> I bet these is something in 12.6/12.7 that is causing this, becuase i dont have this problem with 12.8 and 12.9.
> I will follow tsm guide for PP disable and profiles.


Look at this stuff: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=146544

http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=361702


----------



## SectorNine50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sena*
> 
> So its not sound, at least not in my case, GSOD again with only sound going through HDMI.
> I give up.
> And after i reset, GSOD again in metter of seconds.


I know that I sound like a broken record, but I want to make sure: You disabled the onboard audio in your BIOS, correct? Just switching to a different audio device in Windows does _not_ solve the issue.


----------



## ireg4all

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Socram13*
> 
> Look at this stuff: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=146544
> http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=361702


i remember having the same problem with my old hd4850.. and the only way i fixed it was downclocking 100mhz or more


----------



## SectorNine50

Doh.

Just got my first crash since disabling my onboard audio. It could be related to the PCI-e discrete sound card I have... Hard to say. I'll keep you guys updated as to whether or not this becomes a regular thing.


----------



## di inferi

Uh oh.


----------



## toyz72

is there any chance you guys have any issues running heaven 3.0? im going over to help a friend with his msi 7870 oc. seems to be having shuttering during heaven bench. what seems to be the best drivers for the 7800 series?


----------



## di inferi

Depends... pretty much everyone here has their preferences. I have no problems with 12.8.


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SectorNine50*
> 
> I know that I sound like a broken record, but I want to make sure: You disabled the onboard audio in your BIOS, correct? Just switching to a different audio device in Windows does _not_ solve the issue.


I did, only difference is that when i got GSOD i didnt got sound loop, but entire PC hardlocked.
With on board sound, i am getting sound loop alongside.


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> is there any chance you guys have any issues running heaven 3.0? im going over to help a friend with his msi 7870 oc. seems to be having shuttering during heaven bench. what seems to be the best drivers for the 7800 series?


Are you running 12.9 drivers?


----------



## totalownership

When you guys run Heaven do you have specific settings for CCC or does Heaven just override everything?

EDIT: Also guys Afterburner is cool as it lets me do more overclocking and hit speeds with my XFX 7870 I could never seem to hit with GPUtweak and CCC but I'm kinda not really seeing any benefits of it. I'm not really seeing the performance in games going up.


----------



## stickg1

You have to leave Afterburner open or minimized in the system tray for it to work.


----------



## Cheesyfluffball

Hi guys, I own a HD 7850 Gigabyte 2GB OC edition. I've been lurking this thread and other forums for a while and I guess I'll post my issue with my card.

I am at my wits end, no matter what i've tried my card. keeps. crashing. I guess I'd better explain the situation.

I get anywhere between 1-30 minutes of gameplay before I get a complete computer lockup, with grey vertical lines. I've tried drivers 12.3-12.9 beta. The only noticeable difference is the types of crashes. Sometimes the sound will still continue in the background but the computer will be completely unresponsive and require a hard reset. Other times the sound will loop and the computer will yet again be unresponsive to anything but a hard reset.

I've tried disabling the onboard audio and running a usb soundcard (that doesnt count as onboard right?) I have tried lowering clocks to 860mhz 1200 ghz. and increasing the voltage to 1.8 v just incase it was a power issue. No dice.

Here's the funny thing, I have never crashed whilst browsing/ doing homework whatever. I only get these crashes in game.

So basically, what do? I'm willing to try anything at this point.

My specs:

CPU: i7 2600 @ 3.4gHz
Motherboard: P8 H61-M LX
RAM: Kingston Hyper X Genesis 8GB
Graphics Card: Gigabyte HD 7850 2GB OC (single card, no CFX)
PSU: Cosair GS-700W
Hard Drives: 1TB Western Digital
(OS on a 120gb Kingston SS)
Also I'm running a dual monitor set-up, one through the DVI and one through the mini display port. If that helps at all.


----------



## james8

^woa 1.8v is ridiculous how the heck did u get voltage that high?
also have u ever try reseating the card?


----------



## Cheesyfluffball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> ^woa 1.8v is ridiculous how the heck did u get voltage that high?
> also have u ever try reseating the card?


o.0 my bad hahaha I mean 1.08







And yea I checked the card setting. Could it be a motherboard compatability issue?


----------



## james8

reseating: removing the card and replacing it to fix any bad connections with the board.
btw do u run any 3rd party overclocking application such as MSI afterburner? try removing them


----------



## Cheesyfluffball

Ok. I've made sure the cards sitting in the slot properly, and no I just use CCC to adjust clocks


----------



## james8

well that's pretty much all the troubleshooting one could realistically do. i suggest contacting the MFG for RMA.


----------



## Cheesyfluffball

=( that or wait for the new drivers hahaha. I live in Australia, where, it is significantly harder to RMA stuff. Oh well, time to play the waiting game. Thanks for the advice and quick replys =)


----------



## krabs

Bought my card today.
Powercolor 7850 2gb

Chip asic is 75.9%
Software voltage control starts from default 1138 up to 1225

My maximum overclock is 1140 with max voltage, it craps out even on 1199mv voltage.
This card runs cool, doesn't go above 70 degree celcius with current overclock and 60% inaudible fanspeed

Memory makes very tiny difference between 5500 to 5600 so I'm going to stay at 1375 x4 = 5500.
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/nbuxn/


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheesyfluffball*
> 
> =( that or wait for the new drivers hahaha. I live in Australia, where, it is significantly harder to RMA stuff. Oh well, time to play the waiting game. Thanks for the advice and quick replys =)


No you might have a physical problem with your card. Drivers wont fix it. I think you should consider returning it for a new one.


----------



## Cheesyfluffball

I already took it back to the store to return/check the card. All they was furmark it and tell me nothing was wrong with it. :/

Why do you think it's a physical problem? Do you mind elaborating?


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Are any of you guys running Boinc GPU WU's with a 7850? I've tried drivers 12.8 and now 12.9 but still can only get tasks from primegrid to run


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheesyfluffball*
> 
> I already took it back to the store to return/check the card. All they was furmark it and tell me nothing was wrong with it. :/
> Why do you think it's a physical problem? Do you mind elaborating?


From what I've read the problems are fixed by using older drivers or disabling on-board audio. Unless you weren't doing clean installs of drivers it could be a defective card. If they ran it on their platform and nothing was wrong with it then maybe its something wrong with your platform. They gave the card back to you already? You should have them try running a game to recreate the problem.


----------



## Cheesyfluffball

Hmmmmmm, yea I've been using driver sweeper to remove old ones.

Yea, they said it was fine...so, maybe I should just bring my system in?


----------



## ManpreetSingh

you are not alone Man, I ( Owner of HIS 7850) and many other 7850 owners are suffering from same issues. A quick google search made me realize that many people are having such issues with there 7000 series card especially 7850 (search 7850 vertical lines or 7850 gray screen of death) and brand does not matter, it can be asus, gigabyte , sapphire or like in my case HIS. And crashes occur in identical manner. Screen freezes and then either becomes plane solid color or becomes a pattern of vertical lines AND the only option that is left for user is to hard shut down.

Screen shot of vertical stripes screen : http://s1210.photobucket.com/album [...] 012122.jpg

Screen shot of solid color screen : http://s1210.photobucket.com/album [...] 012121.jpg

To me it looks like AMD released a lot of 7850 batch with testing and stupid secondary brands (Gigabyte, HIS etc) also did not find out.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheesyfluffball*
> 
> Hmmmmmm, yea I've been using driver sweeper to remove old ones.
> Yea, they said it was fine...so, maybe I should just bring my system in?


I've heard driver sweeper can cause problems. I would try reinstalling your OS before bringing your system in. You could even do it on a spare hard drive if you have one or a partition just to test it if you don't want to have to reinstall everything without knowing if it will fix anything.


----------



## Cheesyfluffball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManpreetSingh*
> 
> you are not alone Man, I ( Owner of HIS 7850) and many other 7850 owners are suffering from same issues. A quick google search made me realize that many people are having such issues with there 7000 series card especially 7850 (search 7850 vertical lines or 7850 gray screen of death) and brand does not matter, it can be asus, gigabyte , sapphire or like in my case HIS. And crashes occur in identical manner. Screen freezes and then either becomes plane solid color or becomes a pattern of vertical lines AND the only option that is left for user is to hard shut down.
> Screen shot of vertical stripes screen : http://s1210.photobucket.com/album [...] 012122.jpg
> Screen shot of solid color screen : http://s1210.photobucket.com/album [...] 012121.jpg
> To me it looks like AMD released a lot of 7850 batch with testing and stupid secondary brands (Gigabyte, HIS etc) also did not find out.


Exactly what my screen looks like! Yea it's really strange how something like this managed to slip by testing at AMD :/ I used to have a sapphire HD5670 and it was a beast. Could handle streaming @ 720p and most games. It's back in my computer now, I quite like having it on for more than 30 minutes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> I've heard driver sweeper can cause problems. I would try reinstalling your OS before bringing your system in. You could even do it on a spare hard drive if you have one or a partition just to test it if you don't want to have to reinstall everything without knowing if it will fix anything.


This problem I have never heard of. I may have a spare SDD lying around, I'll fresh install tomorrow and see if that clears up the issues.


----------



## PureBlackFire

the vertical lines (grey and black) are not exclusive to the 7850 or the 7800 series. it happens with every amd 7000 series card and is *purely* a driver issue. it's a random one, but it's caused by driver non the less.


----------



## DizzlePro

My card has been running flawless since purchase, 12.4 worked great, 12.6 - 8 gave me random black screens while gaming and web browsing. I've had no problems with 12.9 betas so far. I also don't use atiman or driver sweeper, they do more bad then good. Best thing to do is a clean install.


----------



## ManpreetSingh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> the vertical lines (grey and black) are not exclusive to the 7850 or the 7800 series. it happens with every amd 7000 series card and is *purely* a driver issue. it's a random one, but it's caused by driver non the less.


I hope this was true but it is not. As for vertical stripes being exclusive to 7800 series, I agree, that issue is present in 7700 series as well and may be whole 7000 series. But it is not a driver issue, it has to do with power/voltage management of the card which means how much power is supplied to card when its clocks increase or decrease. In my case, whenever my clocks increase from idle state (when watching a video or something) voltage probably does not increase, RESULT- Card stops generating graphics and give us a veriticaly striped picture.


----------



## Davidsen

Bought a Sapphire Radeon HD 7850 2gb last friday, still yet to get it though :/

Will it be bottlenecked if my cpu is OCd to 4GHz dual core, or triple core @ 3.8GHz?


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManpreetSingh*
> 
> I hope this was true but it is not. As for vertical stripes being exclusive to 7800 series, I agree, that issue is present in 7700 series as well and may be whole 7000 series. *But it is not a driver issue, it has to do with power/voltage management of the card which means how much power is supplied to card when its clocks increase or decrease. In my case, whenever my clocks increase from idle state (when watching a video or something) voltage probably does not increase, RESULT- Card stops generating graphics and give us a veriticaly striped picture.*


This, also i have theory why it happens only when my GPUS are overclocked on my setup, i bet there is some bug in 12.6/12.7 that confilct it self with MSI AB voltage control and for example you overclock you card to 1200 MHz with additional volts of course, and when GPU peaks to 1200 MHz in idle, driver odred card to supplies its own voltage, not MSI AB one, and that causes instant crash.

I overclocked Vram alone and left it for few hours in idle wotihout crash, so this is related to core clock and core voltage only, i also suspect why Vram not suffer from same issue, Vram on HD 7000 series is always on same voltage, regardless is it in idle or load

Again this is only my case, other setups may have different story.


----------



## warpuck

Catalyst 12.9 & 7870. I had problems with games crashing. Random grey stripe>&crash Ran this after install 12.9: amd_catalyst_12.9_cap1.exe. So far no further problems. Boinc functions @ 15K-23K according host average chart, since install. gigabyte windforce 7870 @ default speeds. amd 890fx chipset.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davidsen*
> 
> Bought a Sapphire Radeon HD 7850 2gb last friday, still yet to get it though :/
> Will it be bottlenecked if my cpu is OCd to 4GHz dual core, or triple core @ 3.8GHz?


That shouldn't be an issue either way. It will depend on the game you are playing for the dual vs triple. Any more GPU power and that CPU may hold you back a decent amount.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warpuck*
> 
> Catalyst 12.9 & 7870. I had problems with games crashing. Random grey stripe>&crash Ran this after install 12.9: amd_catalyst_12.9_cap1.exe. So far no further problems. Boinc functions @ 15K-23K according host average chart, since install. gigabyte windforce 7870 @ default speeds. amd 890fx chipset.


Are you running xfire? Because I don't think the CAP's help with single card issues.


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> That shouldn't be an issue either way. It will depend on the game you are playing for the dual vs triple. Any more GPU power and that CPU may hold you back a decent amount.
> Are you running xfire? Because I don't think the CAP's help with single card issues.


Caps have improvment also for single gpu cards.


----------



## ManpreetSingh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sena*
> 
> [/B]
> This, also i have theory why it happens only when my GPUS are overclocked on my setup, i bet there is some bug in 12.6/12.7 that confilct it self with MSI AB voltage control and for example you overclock you card to 1200 MHz with additional volts of course, and when GPU peaks to 1200 MHz in idle, driver odred card to supplies its own voltage, not MSI AB one, and that causes instant crash.
> I overclocked Vram alone and left it for few hours in idle wotihout crash, so this is related to core clock and core voltage only, i also suspect why Vram not suffer from same issue, Vram on HD 7000 series is always on same voltage, regardless is it in idle or load
> Again this is only my case, other setups may have different story.


hmmmm, makes sense. However in my case :

1. My card is not overclocked.

2. I did not install anything that came from HIS so no conflict with drivers.

3. For 1st month, there was no issue and I was using 12.7 drivers and has also tried 12.6. Only on 1 sept. something 'possessed my card and it kept becoming worse and worse everyday. One strange thing also happened which may or may not be related to gpu' s condition THAT my HDD also started dying the same day -1 sept, However it has been replaced.( This may seem like my PSU is culprit, but I am 100% sure is not, its Seasonic.)

My personal theory is - to cut the costs or to make some extra profit AMD used cheap low quality materials in all or some of the batches of 7000 series. As a result, materials might be melting and dying inside the card so unable to provide power. But atleast, there is defininetly something wrong with 7000 series.


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManpreetSingh*
> 
> hmmmm, makes sense. However in my case :
> 1. My card is not overclocked.
> 2. I did not install anything that came from HIS so no conflict with drivers.
> 3. *For 1st month, there was no issue and I was using 12.7 drivers and has also tried 12.6. Only on 1 sept. something 'possessed my card and it kept becoming worse and worse everyday. One strange thing also happened which may or may not be related to gpu' s condition THAT my HDD also started dying the same day -1 sept*, However it has been replaced.( This may seem like my PSU is culprit, but I am 100% sure is not, its Seasonic.)
> My personal theory is - to cut the costs or to make some extra profit AMD used cheap low quality materials in all or some of the batches of 7000 series. As a result, materials might be melting and dying inside the card so unable to provide power. But atleast, there is defininetly something wrong with 7000 series.


Same thing, i have used 12.8 with CFX for couple of days and it was fine, but at 4-5rd of September, everyting went crazy, wrong GPU usage report.

Also i have used 12.6 in August with one card, now 12.6 is unusable, white screens of death started to appear in idle.


----------



## ireg4all

12.9 cap 1 size is only 0.5 mb, i dont see why it would improve performance. I thought it was just a pack of profiles.


----------



## ManpreetSingh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sena*
> 
> Same thing, i have used 12.8 with CFX for couple of days and it was fine, but at 4-5rd of September, everyting went crazy, wrong GPU usage report.
> Also i have used 12.6 in August with one card, now 12.6 is unusable, white screens of death started to appear in idle.


Before everything went crazy, did you ever, knowingly or accidently, HARD shut down your pc by turning of power switch?


----------



## ManpreetSingh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sena*
> 
> Same thing, i have used 12.8 with CFX for couple of days and it was fine, but at 4-5rd of September, everyting went crazy, wrong GPU usage report.
> Also i have used 12.6 in August with one card, now 12.6 is unusable, white screens of death started to appear in idle.


Before everything went crazy, did you ever, knowingly or accidently, HARD shut down your pc by turning of power switch?

EDIT: Sorry for double post.


----------



## krabs

Guys, Is this a CPU-bottleneck ?

Athlon II x4 @ 3.4ghz .... nearly reaching maximum in task manager

I got a 0x00A BSOD after 6 hours of crysis2 and bf3 torture on the card, is it related to my 4gb ram being maxed out in bf3 ? look at how dangerously close it is in task manager.


----------



## ManpreetSingh

Yes I guess. It should not exactly be bottleneck but still this 7800 series deserves a more powerful system with atleast 8 gb RAM. And atleast a Phenom x4. However, this series is causing a lot of issues to many owners.


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManpreetSingh*
> 
> Before everything went crazy, did you ever, knowingly or accidently, HARD shut down your pc by turning of power switch?


Nope, even if i did, i formatted drive at least five times, and couple of days ago i secured erased disk.


----------



## krabs

Wow I my 7850 2gb can only get 65% utilization in bf3 , it does that in both 64p multiplayer and empty map server.

Is there any way to turn this headroom into something useful or roll back driver to 12.7 or 12.4 ?

Trixx forces constant voltage even on 300mhz so I'm not gonna risk pumping max voltage for that
I'm using asus gpu-tweak 2.0.6.0 which does not have the 20% power slider, would it solve the 65% gpu load problem ?


----------



## Socram13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krabs*
> 
> Wow I my 7850 2gb can only get 65% utilization in bf3
> Is there any way to turn this headroom into something useful or roll back driver to 12.7 or 12.4 ?
> Trixx forces constant voltage even on 300mhz so I'm not gonna risk pumping max voltage for that
> I'm using asus gpu-tweak 2.0.6.0 which does not have the 20% power slider, would it solve the 65% gpu load problem ?


Your AMD X4 Cpu is bottlenecking GPU performance. In lower resolutions is more evident.
I had some bottleneck with my old Q9550 with GTX 560 TI, after change to i5 2500K, i got a nice Min fps boost.


----------



## james8

is there any way to overvolt 7870 above 1.3v? BIOS flash? or is it hardlocked and not recommended?


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> is there any way to overvolt 7870 above 1.3v? BIOS flash? or is it hardlocked and not recommended?


MSI Afterburner lets me go up to 1350 on my card.


----------



## billgates8889

You could always try the MSI 7870 Hawk bios. However I wouldn't increase my voltage over 1.3v even if I'm on water cooling. Going over 1.3v will degrade your silicon much faster than going below 1.3v. I'm not saying its not recommended, all I mean is that its not recommended for the sake of your card's longevity.


----------



## james8

I have HIS IceQ turbo and when overclocked 1.2 GHz 1.3v my card doesn't even go above 71 C.
now coming from Nvidia i'm used to cards being in the 70s running just fine overclocked.
does AMD have lower m ax temps?


----------



## raghu78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> I have HIS IceQ turbo and when overclocked 1.2 GHz 1.3v my card doesn't even go above 71 C.
> now coming from Nvidia i'm used to cards being in the 70s running just fine overclocked. does AMD have lower m ax temps?


70c is fine. the his iceq is a very good cooler. thats the reason you are able to keep temps at 70c even when pushing voltage to 1.3v. i would advise you to drop the voltage to 1.25v and see if you can remain stable at 1150 Mhz. for long term stability that might be a better idea.


----------



## n01z

So i got myself Sapphire 7850 1GB version and i got a question to the owners. How do you manage oc past 1050 ccc limits.

I have tried gpu tweak (change option in setting increase something something) it did work but after reset it went back to 1050 limit and i cannot change it back. I have even tried full system reinstallation and still cannot get gpu tweak to increase limits past 1050 (could you write your amd driver version + gpu tweak version that works for you).

Trixx is no good because it changes 2d vddc to that of 3d mode. So even in idle we got high vddc.

Any help in this matter will be highly appreciated.


----------



## krabs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n01z*
> 
> limits past 1050 (could you write your amd driver version + gpu tweak version that works for you).
> 
> Any help in this matter will be highly appreciated.


try 12.8 driver with asus gpu-tweak 2.0.6.0

I installed gpu-tweak 3 months before I bought this 7850
upon the first boot with this card I already have the unlocked clock and voltage


----------



## n01z

I have tried this combination no luck. You've got sapphire 7850 ? or other brand ?


----------



## Socram13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n01z*
> 
> So i got myself Sapphire 7850 1GB version and i got a question to the owners. How do you manage oc past 1050 ccc limits.
> I have tried gpu tweak (change option in setting increase something something) it did work but after reset it went back to 1050 limit and i cannot change it back. I have even tried full system reinstallation and still cannot get gpu tweak to increase limits past 1050 (could you write your amd driver version + gpu tweak version that works for you).
> Trixx is no good because it changes 2d vddc to that of 3d mode. So even in idle we got high vddc.
> Any help in this matter will be highly appreciated.


AMD didn´t want you to pass 1050MHz limit, if you do so, you can get a unstable card.


----------



## stickg1

You could probably use MSI Afterburner and add the EULA to your config file.
Quote:


> To enable the unofficial overclocking in this version it is necessary to edit the MSIAfterburner.cfg file located in the installation directory of AfterBurner (typically Program Files (x86) MSI Afterburner):
> 
> You need to alter the following:
> Seek UnofficialOverclockingEULA field and add following text:
> *I confirm that I am aware of unofficial overclocking limitations and fully understand that MSI will not provide me any support on it*
> Set UnofficialOverclockingMode to 1 to keep PowerPlay active (may not work on old ASICs), 2 to traditionally disable PowerPlay or to 0 to temporary disable unofficial overclocking path
> Using the unofficial overclock method opens up more freedom in terms of voltages and clock ranges, it however also can open a can of worms in terms of stability or weird issues.
> 
> Unofficial means unsupported -- we grant some extra tweak options to fool around with, but in no way, manner or fashion is it supported by Guru3D.com or MSI.


Other than that I remember with my 6950s a friend of mine pointed me towards some registry edits so I could get higher clocks in CCC.


----------



## n01z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> You could probably use MSI Afterburner and add the EULA to your config file.
> Other than that I remember with my 6950s a friend of mine pointed me towards some registry edits so I could get higher clocks in CCC.


Plp write that MSI AB dont work but i will cheack it. Also bit abour registry values seem interesting if you can write more about it.


----------



## stickg1

Afterburner works great with my 7870 on 12.6 drivers. Any driver set after that causes problems regardless of my tuning software.

I can look into the registry edits but a buddy of mine just sent them too me and all I had to do was install them. I don't have them anymore.


----------



## n01z

I will also try 12.6 drivers thx for info. Do you install ccc also or only drivers ?


----------



## stickg1

Uninstalled everything that is AMD related. Reboot, install 12.6, reboot!


----------



## krabs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n01z*
> 
> I will also try 12.6 drivers thx for info. Do you install ccc also or only drivers ?


CCC is not needed if your previous installation selected tessellation to "amd optimised"


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Will Power adapters hurt my performance? I have a 7870 on a PCIE cable and sata to PCIE adapter. I have another 7870 coming so will both cards will be on 1 PCIE cable and 1 adapter. How bad will that eff performance?


----------



## Jyr

I feel it speaks volumes that I'm really excited that I managed to get my card stable at stock settings









I found that if I was playing a game with a browser/flash in the background, the drivers would constantly crash. Turning off hardware acceleration in flash settings fixed it.

I'm also getting (supposedly) capped at 64% GPU usage with anything above 12.6, even with a fresh install. I haven't checked to see if it actually affects performance yet.

Seems to be reporting normally after installing the 12.9 beta on top of 12.6, but I'm not sure yet.

Very frustrating experience with my card.


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyr*
> 
> I feel it speaks volumes that I'm really excited that I managed to get my card stable at stock settings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found that if I was playing a game with a browser/flash in the background, the drivers would constantly crash. Turning off hardware acceleration in flash settings fixed it.
> *I'm also getting (supposedly) capped at 64% GPU usage with anything above 12.6, even with a fresh install. I haven't checked to see if it actually affects performance yet.*
> Seems to be reporting normally after installing the 12.9 beta on top of 12.6, but I'm not sure yet.
> Very frustrating experience with my card.


Performances are not affected.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milestailsprowe*
> 
> Will Power adapters hurt my performance? I have a 7870 on a PCIE cable and sata to PCIE adapter. I have another 7870 coming so will both cards will be on 1 PCIE cable and 1 adapter. How bad will that eff performance?


A Quality 600W unit would handle CF 7870's just fine, regardless of adapter usage.


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> A Quality 600W unit would handle CF 7870's just fine, regardless of adapter usage.


Thanks


----------



## SectorNine50

Throwing out another update: I haven't had a crash since that one outlier, the discrete audio card seems to be playing along nicely.


----------



## pushuphigh

Hi Any Asus 7870 users here i wanna check how well your graphic card perform on Battlefield 3 or some other games
I want to check stuff such as your frame rate in ultra setting and the highest tempreture while playing games.


----------



## ccregler

Don't know if this questions been asked already but anyone tried cross-firing two 7850s, and if so what catalyst drivers did you use?? I'm currently using a single xfx 7850 but was thinking of upping my 25" monitor to 3 23" monitors and want to be able to keep the highest game settings.


----------



## di inferi

You won't be able to handle high levels of AA with only 2 GB. Otherwise shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## SectorNine50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *di inferi*
> 
> You won't be able to handle high levels of AA with only 2 GB. Otherwise shouldn't be a problem.


Depends on the game, really.


----------



## james8

having trouble with my 7870 and unigine heaven. the card keep alternating between 1200 MHz and 450 MHz resulting in stuttering.


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> having trouble with my 7870 and unigine heaven. the card keep alternating between 1200 MHz and 450 MHz resulting in stuttering.


Try this: Install 12.9 beta. then install MSI AB and then disable PowerPlay in MSI AB and make 2 profiles in MSI AB, so you can drop to lower clocks in idle.

This is how i fixed downclocking.


----------



## james8

I uninstalled Afterburner and installed HIS iTurbo.
this program is very good it has the option to Disable 2D clocks which eliminated the problem with alternating between 3D and 450 MHz.
it basically does everything Afterburner does except take screenshots, record videos, and on-screen display; all of which there are alternatives.
i highly recommend iTurbo

PS: there is no option concerning powerplay whatsoever in Afterburner and Catalyst control panel


----------



## totalownership

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> I uninstalled Afterburner and installed HIS iTurbo.
> this program is very good it has the option to Disable 2D clocks which eliminated the problem with alternating between 3D and 450 MHz.
> it basically does everything Afterburner does except take screenshots, record videos, and on-screen display; all of which there are alternatives.
> i highly recommend iTurbo
> PS: there is no option concerning powerplay whatsoever in Afterburner and Catalyst control panel


Will this work with XFX Cards? You can disable powerplay in Afterburner but you have to do it in the config file.


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> I uninstalled Afterburner and installed HIS iTurbo.
> this program is very good it has the option to Disable 2D clocks which eliminated the problem with alternating between 3D and 450 MHz.
> it basically does everything Afterburner does except take screenshots, record videos, and on-screen display; all of which there are alternatives.
> i highly recommend iTurbo
> PS: there is no option concerning powerplay whatsoever in Afterburner and Catalyst control panel


Read this:http://www.overclock.net/t/1265543/the-amd-how-to-thread/0_40
There you will find how to disable powerplay and also have low 2d clocks in idle.


----------



## krabs

Does the newer asus gpu-tweak have +20% tdp option ? I'm currently on 2.0.6.0 and there is no such slider
Should I install CCC and use it just for the +20% slider ? would it cause clockspeed conflict with gpu-tweak ?

I tried the 20%tdp slider in Trixx and it didn't boost my score in heaven3.0 , stopped using trixx because it doesn't use default voltage on low clocks

Thanks


----------



## ireg4all

Well i'm just starting to have major issues now. I haven't overclocked the gpu yet and my screen shuts down completly after some time of gameplay and i'm forced to shut down the PC manually.

If i only new this 7xxx series had this many problems i would have kept my gtx 460

I'm so pissed right now


----------



## james8

^try reseating the card and manually reinstall the drivers


----------



## DizzlePro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ireg4all*
> 
> screen shuts down completely after some time of gameplay and i'm forced to shut down the PC manually.


I had this while using 12.6/7 betas


----------



## ireg4all

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> I had this while using 12.6/7 betas


I tried with another hdd, 12.9 drivers and same thing happens


----------



## rAAZ

I solved the up-and-down frequency issue by slightly increasing the core clock (1050 --> 1053Mhz)
Twin Frozr 7870 here.


----------



## stickg1

I solved all my issues by just reverting back to 12.6 drivers. Everything is running sweet now!


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Ok Crappy pic for now but I just got my second 7870. I have 3 monitors and 1 HDTV. It all outputs work fine till I enable crossfire then the display outputs on the second display just stop. Why can I use my second card for display?

I have 1 HDMI, 2 Active MINIDisplay port cables of DVI, and one DVI connectors


----------



## Honk5891

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milestailsprowe*
> 
> 
> Ok Crappy pic for now but I just got my second 7870. I have 3 monitors and 1 HDTV. It all outputs work fine till I enable crossfire then the display outputs on the second display just stop. Why can I use my second card for display?
> I have 1 HDMI, 2 Active MINIDisplay port cables of DVI, and one DVI connectors


Because when you go into crossfire the card in PCI slot 1 is used as your primary card. Had this same thing when I had my tri fired 4870's,

Edit: I have not used eyefinity myself personally but Im assuming that it is something you turn on manually which will activate the other display ports on multiple cards?


----------



## Honk5891

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pushuphigh*
> 
> Hi Any Asus 7870 users here i wanna check how well your graphic card perform on Battlefield 3 or some other games
> I want to check stuff such as your frame rate in ultra setting and the highest tempreture while playing games.


Go with Sapphire man. Im running 45+fps on fully maxed settings on large open maps and usually capped out at 60FPS on maps such as Metro. Never gets over 45 Celsius for me but I have EXCELLENT case airflow.


----------



## totalownership

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milestailsprowe*
> 
> 
> Ok Crappy pic for now but I just got my second 7870. I have 3 monitors and 1 HDTV. It all outputs work fine till I enable crossfire then the display outputs on the second display just stop. Why can I use my second card for display?
> I have 1 HDMI, 2 Active MINIDisplay port cables of DVI, and one DVI connectors


Hey keep us posted on the performance with that crossfire setup. I've been thinking about a second XFX 7870 for a while and definitely want to know how it's going. Also thinking about going 3 monitors 1080p. How was your performance on one monitor? Overclocking?


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitch_alucard*
> 
> Go with Sapphire man. Im running 45+fps on fully maxed settings on large open maps and usually capped out at 60FPS on maps such as Metro. *Never gets over 45 Celsius for me but I have EXCELLENT case airflow*.


With all respect, this is not possible.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sena*
> 
> With all respect, this is not possible.


When I play less demanding games like Fallout 3 and New Vegas my card stays in the low 40s. But in a game like BF3 I'm in the high 50s.


----------



## Milestailsprowe

2 7870 overclocked to
1100mhz/1300mhz and I5 750 overclocked to 3.2ghz

I need overclocking advice? Is my score good?


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milestailsprowe*
> 
> 
> 2 7870 overclocked to
> 1100mhz/1300mhz and I5 750 overclocked to 3.2ghz
> I need overclocking advice? Is my score good?


Not trying to put you down or one up you buddy but that score is not good for 7870 CF-X. Here is my score with ONE 7870 and with higher AF settings:










Either your crossfire bridge is not connected, crossfire is not enabled in CCC, or you have a SEVERE CPU bottleneck. Just trying to help


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Not trying to put you down or one up you buddy but that score is not good for 7870 CF-X. Here is my score with ONE 7870 and with higher AF settings:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either your crossfire bridge is not connected, crossfire is not enabled in CCC, or you have a SEVERE CPU bottleneck. Just trying to help


Any overclocks?


----------



## stickg1

1250/1450 @ 1.25v


----------



## Honk5891

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> 1250/1450 @ 1.25v


I cant push anything past 1100 Vcore and 1250 Memory with stock voltage.. Not even 25 extra... Even if I +20% the Power Limit and go up by incriments of .01 all the way to 1.3V I still cant go over it.

Edit: Sorry I can get 1300 on the memory but I see absolutely no performance increase from 1250.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitch_alucard*
> 
> I cant push anything past 1100 Vcore and 1250 Memory with stock voltage.. Not even 25 extra... Even if I +20% the Power Limit and go up by incriments of .01 all the way to 1.3V I still cant go over it.
> Edit: Sorry I can get 1300 on the memory but I see absolutely no performance increase from 1250.


I can get up to 1300/1525 but requires 1.3v so I keep it at 1250/1450 on much less voltage.


----------



## Honk5891

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> I can get up to 1300/1525 but requires 1.3v so I keep it at 1250/1450 on much less voltage.


Lol I know its possible but why is everyone around me getting these awesome OC's and I cant even get off stock volts?


----------



## stickg1

You can't adjust the voltage? What program do you use to tune?


----------



## Honk5891

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> You can't adjust the voltage? What program do you use to tune?


Yes I can adjust voltage. I can adjust Voltage, Memory, Vcore and power limit % all in AB. I dont think you understand haha, I just cant seem to get past stock voltage and 1100Vcore/1250mem. Even if I touch voltages with or without the Power limit raised.


----------



## james8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Not trying to put you down or one up you buddy but that score is not good for 7870 CF-X. Here is my score with ONE 7870 and with higher AF settings:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either your crossfire bridge is not connected, crossfire is not enabled in CCC, or you have a SEVERE CPU bottleneck. Just trying to help


wow this seems almost unreal compared to mine, which using lower AA @ 1200-1350 1.3

is the 8.9 or whatever driver rreally that good? i'm on 12.9 beta


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> When I play less demanding games like Fallout 3 and New Vegas my card stays in the low 40s. But in a game like BF3 I'm in the high 50s.


That is true, but he is saying that he never passes 45C which if of course impossible for air cooling on this card, unless you are on stock clocks and turn fan speed to 90-100%.


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milestailsprowe*
> 
> 
> 2 7870 overclocked to
> 1100mhz/1300mhz and I5 750 overclocked to 3.2ghz
> I need overclocking advice? Is my score good?


Toooo low, i have 78-79fps on that resoluton with 1100/1350, everything on max, tess on extreme.

I bet your CPU is bottleneck, but heck, this is heaven, so i think something else is involved here.


----------



## Honk5891

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sena*
> 
> With all respect, this is not possible.


As a matter of fact it is. The cooling is great with the sapphire 7870's. When running at my stable overclock of 1100Vcore and 1250Mem with fans at 65% and less in Battlefield 3 I get no more than 45-46C. Chances are that my extremely good case flow helps quite a bit. I swapped out my case about 3 days for a newer one with more space and I literally saw a 5 celsius drop on the card while in game.

But Im not here to argue about my excellant cooling.

I found a OC last night that worked! took me forever to find a sweet spot but I got 1200Vcore and 1300Mem. However I saw NO performance increase in game over the original OC.


----------



## SectorNine50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitch_alucard*
> 
> As a matter of fact it is. The cooling is great with the sapphire 7870's. When running at my stable overclock of 1100Vcore and 1250Mem with fans at 65% and less in Battlefield 3 I get no more than 45-46C. Chances are that my extremely good case flow helps quite a bit. I swapped out my case about 3 days for a newer one with more space and I literally saw a 5 celsius drop on the card while in game.
> But Im not here to argue about my excellant cooling.
> I found a OC last night that worked! took me forever to find a sweet spot but I got 1200Vcore and 1300Mem. However I saw NO performance increase in game over the original OC.


When you say 1200Vcore, are meaning to say 1200Mhz core clock, or is the core running at 1200mV at this overclock?


----------



## Honk5891

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SectorNine50*
> 
> When you say 1200Vcore, are meaning to say 1200Mhz core clock, or is the core running at 1200mV at this overclock?


Lol my bad I was half asleep yes its 1200Mhz core. but like I said I saw no performance increase from 1100-1200 core and 1250-1300 Mem


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitch_alucard*
> 
> Lol my bad I was half asleep yes its 1200Mhz core. but like I said I saw no performance increase from 1100-1200 core and 1250-1300 Mem


You need a higher OC on your CPU. A bulldozer at 4.0GHz will hold a GPU back.


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitch_alucard*
> 
> As a matter of fact it is. The cooling is great with the sapphire 7870's. When running at my stable overclock of *1100Vcore and 1250Mem with fans at 65%* and less in Battlefield 3 I get no more than 45-46C. Chances are that my extremely good case flow helps quite a bit. I swapped out my case about 3 days for a newer one with more space and I literally saw a 5 celsius drop on the card while in game.
> But Im not here to argue about my excellant cooling.
> I found a OC last night that worked! took me forever to find a sweet spot but I got 1200Vcore and 1300Mem. However I saw NO performance increase in game over the original OC.


This is another story.

I tought you have you card under 45C with auto fan speed, because i cant do that in HAF X.


----------



## ireg4all

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitch_alucard*
> 
> Lol my bad I was half asleep yes its 1200Mhz core. but like I said I saw no performance increase from 1100-1200 core and 1250-1300 Mem


no performance increase ? your CPU must be bottlenecking


----------



## totalownership

I see everyone here posting these Heaven scores with settings yet I haven't read one post where you guys mention what settings you have on in CCC when you run it? I bet that's why scores are all over the place.


----------



## stickg1

That's true but 2 7870s should beat 1 7870 regardless of clocks.


----------



## james8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *totalownership*
> 
> I see everyone here posting these Heaven scores with settings yet I haven't read one post where you guys mention what settings you have on in CCC when you run it? I bet that's why scores are all over the place.


I have everything as application controlled. i hope everyone else do this too as it's the way benchmark should be ran. (instead of using "amd optimized" cheats)


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Is my I5 750 bottlenecking my 7870 crossfire?


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milestailsprowe*
> 
> Is my I5 750 bottlenecking my 7870 crossfire?


I doubt it but only you can answer that question. How is your scaling from one card to two? Is your i5 overclocked to at least 3.0? My guess would be no but maybe getting close.


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> I doubt it but only you can answer that question. How is your scaling from one card to two? Is your i5 overclocked to at least 3.0? My guess would be no but maybe getting close.


Its overclocked to 3.2 GHZ

Could the low score be because I did it on my Off monitor not the main eyefinity Display?


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milestailsprowe*
> 
> Its overclocked to 3.2 GHZ
> Could the low score be because I did it on my Off monitor not the main eyefinity Display?


Try removing one card and running heaven again... I just looked back a couple pages and saw your Heaven score and yeah, something isn't right. Even if your i5 is bottlenecking it a little, you should still see something like 150~175% scaling. Meaning take score with only one card and multiply it by 1.5~1.75 and that is what you should be seeing with 2 cards.


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milestailsprowe*
> 
> Is my I5 750 bottlenecking my 7870 crossfire?


Yes.
Even with i5 3570K on 4.5 GHz i have bottleneck in BF3 MP when i overclock my GPUs.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sena*
> 
> Yes.
> Even with i5 3570K on 4.5 GHz i have bottleneck in BF3 MP when i overclock my GPUs.


Sorry but no way two 7870's will bottleneck a 3570K overclocked @ 4.5. You have issues elsewhere.


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Sorry but no way two 7870's will bottleneck a 3570K overclocked @ 4.5. You have issues elsewhere.


Yes there is way, only in BF3 MP though with more that 40-50 players when GPUs are overclocked, when they are on stock clocks, usage is almost always on 99%, no metter of players.


----------



## Milestailsprowe

My cards have two different Bandwiths? Why would it have two different ones?


----------



## james8

^you mean memory bandwidth? must be a GPU-Z error. the correct one is 153.6 GB/s obviously


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milestailsprowe*
> 
> My cards have two different Bandwiths? Why would it have two different ones?


Click the little question mark by Bus Interface on both cards and tell us what it says.


----------



## Milestailsprowe

I did the render test and the bandwidth did not change


----------



## PureBlackFire

well Miles, I can see in the picture that the second card is running in pci-e 1.1 mode. this is perfectly normal when your computer is not under 3D load (not gaming). nothing odd and nothing to worry about. play a game and see if it reports the same for both.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milestailsprowe*
> 
> I did the render test and the bandwidth did not change


you clicked the little box that say's check for cf/sli right? play a game and see what happens.


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milestailsprowe*
> 
> My cards have two different Bandwiths? Why would it have two different ones?


ULPS is active.


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sena*
> 
> ULPS is active.


ULPS? and I noticed the bios on both cards are different? Will that have Hurt performance


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milestailsprowe*
> 
> ULPS? and I noticed the bios on both cards are different? Will that have Hurt performance


I also have different bios reading when in CFX mode, when i test card on its own, i have same bioses, some bug maybe.

ULPS is tech that will almost completely turn off seond card in idle, you can disable it registry or with ULPS Ati man app, but if you are not overclocking, there is no need.


----------



## bf3player1978

tried using different drivers ( 12.8 and 12.9 beta ) and im still getting this weird outcome in bf3, my torch will not go out after i use it. minor very minor glitch but any ideas on what it could be?

thanks


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Ok I flashed the bios played around with the settings. I've used 3D mark 11 as a comparison and it seems everyone higher then me are using newer CPUs and HIGH overclocks. I think its my P55 and I5-750 are the issue. They might be bottlenecks.


----------



## di inferi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bf3player1978*
> 
> tried using different drivers ( 12.8 and 12.9 beta ) and im still getting this weird outcome in bf3, my torch will not go out after i use it. minor very minor glitch but any ideas on what it could be?
> thanks


Glitch in the game. The flame and the port where it comes out also haven't matched up for quite some time now... They could have fixed it but I never think to check it since I got used to it.


----------



## bf3player1978

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *di inferi*
> 
> Glitch in the game. The flame and the port where it comes out also haven't matched up for quite some time now... They could have fixed it but I never think to check it since I got used to it.


Glad it's not a video card issue. And was thinking of buying a second 7850 for cf. hope it's not overkill


----------



## RDeluxe

Hi guys !

I have got a huge problem with my Sapphire 7850 2Go OC edition. The first I received had a huge coil whine, even using Vsync or a FPS limiter (MSI Afterburner). Coil whine was not disapearing even at 45 fps (even at 1 !) .

So I RMA it, and just received a brand new one. Same problem... I got coil whine in any 3D games, even if I limit the framerate. As my desktop is quite silent, this is really annoying.

So no, I am suspecting my PSU. It is an Antec True Power 750W. My mobo is a Asus p8-Z77-i Deluxe.


----------



## barkeater

so your getting a noise and not sure where it's coming from? Good old process of ellimination. Isolate by swapping parts. Maybe filling in your specs could help us help you.


----------



## Mattb2e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milestailsprowe*
> 
> 
> Ok I flashed the bios played around with the settings. I've used 3D mark 11 as a comparison and it seems everyone higher then me are using newer CPUs and HIGH overclocks. I think its my P55 and I5-750 are the issue. They might be bottlenecks.


You should compare the GPU score, as it will be closer to the results other members are getting. The overall score will be impacted by what setup you use and what your overclocked to. I noticed a decent jump when overclocking to 4.5ghz. Although, my GPU score didn't really show much difference with a higher overclock.

I cannot speak for your system, you could have a bottleneck, although I highly doubt it.


----------



## BURNINGchicken3

what is your default voltage on your 7870 mine is 1218 is this high?
it does not matter to me as i have overclocked .


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milestailsprowe*
> 
> 
> Ok I flashed the bios played around with the settings. I've used 3D mark 11 as a comparison and it seems everyone higher then me are using newer CPUs and HIGH overclocks. I think its my P55 and I5-750 are the issue. They might be bottlenecks.


What does your Bus Interface change to when you put it under load. Right now it says one of your cards is x8 2.0 and the other is x1 1.1, If you're really running x8/x1 that is not going to give you very good performance and that might explain why my single 7870 @ x16 beats your CF-X in Unigine Heaven.

Give us the model of your motherboard and a link to the manufacturers specs page.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BURNINGchicken3*
> 
> what is your default voltage on your 7870 mine is 1218 is this high?
> it does not matter to me as i have overclocked .


1.218v is default for my Sapphire 7870


----------



## RDeluxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkeater*
> 
> so your getting a noise and not sure where it's coming from? Good old process of ellimination. Isolate by swapping parts. Maybe filling in your specs could help us help you.


Hi,

I know that the GPU is buzzing, no doubt about the source of the noise. But, as this is a brand new card and that I'm getting exactly the same symptoms than before, I'm starting to thing that the PSU/GPU combo may be faulty.

I'm completing my specs right now, sorry.


----------



## stickg1

Sometimes mine will make a noise and if i open the case and press on the plastic shroud it will stop the vibration and stop buzzing for weeks until i have to do it again.


----------



## ireg4all

I can't solve the problem where my monitor goes black after a few hours of use. Should i RMA ?


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> What does your Bus Interface change to when you put it under load. Right now it says one of your cards is x8 2.0 and the other is x1 1.1, If you're really running x8/x1 that is not going to give you very good performance and that might explain why my single 7870 @ x16 beats your CF-X in Unigine Heaven.
> Give us the model of your motherboard and a link to the manufacturers specs page.


The Board
http://www.evga.com/articles/00502/micro/

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813188053

PCI express jumps to 2.0 when a game starts but the bus and bandwidth does not.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattb2e*
> 
> You should compare the GPU score, as it will be closer to the results other members are getting. The overall score will be impacted by what setup you use and what your overclocked to. I noticed a decent jump when overclocking to 4.5ghz. Although, my GPU score didn't really show much difference with a higher overclock.
> I cannot speak for your system, you could have a bottleneck, although I highly doubt it.


Same score thought the OEM card scored alittle lower


----------



## stickg1

You're motherboard might be the problem. It says nothing about supporting crossfire. You're unigine score would make sense for 1 card at x8. I'll do more research on our when i get home from work.


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> You're motherboard might be the problem. It says nothing about supporting crossfire. You're unigine score would make sense for 1 card at x8. I'll do more research on our when i get home from work.


I was thinking about just finding a old Asus Gene III to solve the issue and then hold out for Haswell or something nice from AMD


----------



## stickg1

Yeah i wouldn't be surprised if the evga board was causing the problem because they work exclusively with nvidia and probably want you to buy nvidia cards. I'll look further into it tonight.


----------



## stickg1

After a brief look it should work in x8/x8. But it looks like yours is running x8/x1. I'm not sure why. Click on that question markin GPUz on the card that says x1 and see what it days under load.


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> After a brief look it should work in x8/x8. But it looks like yours is running x8/x1. I'm not sure why. Click on that question markin GPUz on the card that says x1 and see what it days under load.


I've tried and it does not change at all. The second card is always choked.

What is your opinion of getting the Gene III and holding out till haswell? Any ideas on how to balance out the bandwidth at least? Is crossfire supposed to be focused on primary card like this?


----------



## stickg1

No, the load should be split evenly. I'd hate to say yes get the geneIII and you still have the same problem. I don't know much about 1156 platforms. Maybe you could sell the board and chip and get a $220 i3/1155 z68/z77 combo.


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> No, the load should be split evenly. I'd hate to say yes get the geneIII and you still have the same problem. I don't know much about 1156 platforms. Maybe you could sell the board and chip and get a $220 i3/1155 z68/z77 combo.


I will have the same issue with the gene III? It supports crossfire. Worst come to worst I grab a I5k ivy and gene IV or V in November


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milestailsprowe*
> 
> I will have the same issue with the gene III? It supports crossfire. Worst come to worst I grab a I5k ivy and gene IV or V in November


I don't know if the gene III will have issues or not. That's why I'd hate to see you go to the trouble of getting one and then have issues again.


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> I don't know if the gene III will have issues or not. That's why I'd hate to see you go to the trouble of getting one and then have issues again.


Ok thankls for the help. It every part I get from now on has to be able to do everything. No one trick ponies like I have now


----------



## stickg1

In theory your current setup should work, i don't know if its the CPU or mobo but either way if it was working properly your CPU would likely be a bottleneck. A new i5 and a z77 board will get you maximum performance from those gpus.


----------



## ITS OVER 9000!

I would like to be added to the club. 7870 Hawk 1200/1300~1.231V



Thanks!


----------



## IMPL

Hi guys.
I'm new here








My card is Sapphire 7850 with 2gb ram.
Everything is ok, but i want to underclock my gpu a little bit.
Stock settings are 860/1200 @ 1210mV.
I saw that some of you can set about 1100mV.
How can i do this ? MSIAfterburner and other softs can't lower my voltage


----------



## di inferi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IMPL*
> 
> Hi guys.
> I'm new here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My card is Sapphire 7850 with 2gb ram.
> Everything is ok, but i want to underclock my gpu a little bit.
> Stock settings are 860/1200 @ 1210mV.
> I saw that some of you can set about 1100mV.
> How can i do this ? MSIAfterburner and other softs can't lower my voltage


Wrong website lol.


----------



## rAAZ

Hi, I own an R7870 msi. I'm having a strange issue with GPU usage while playing (e.g. Dishonored), randomly going to 100% (as I can see from msi afterburner), and thus causing severe stuttering. It's frustrating as hell.
Oh yeah, 12.8 driver.


----------



## stickg1

12.6 driver doesn't have this issue. You will take a 5-10% performance hit but there will be no stutter. So you kind of have to pick your poison.


----------



## totalownership

I've been reading around the internet of people complaining that their GPU doesn't stay at 100 percent while gaming. I'm pretty sure they're talking about GPU usage. Well mine never stays at 100 percent although it will fluctuate rapidly between 100 and 60-something in some games. I've never seen it stay at 100 percent though. Is this normal or should I be looking for some culprits? I got the XFX 7870 Double D.


----------



## babarasghar

ok i have currently 2x460GTX in SLI with i5 [email protected] 4.5GHz
n after putting them together i realized how much heat they t generating
n how much loud i have to keep them to keep them normal
i dnt have much budget ... so i cant go for new cards out there thats y i am asking this from u guys
should i switch to Gigabyte 580GTX SC or MSI Hawk 7870
or keep my SLI
i am not expecting any performance gains or noticeable gains
i just dnt wana see performance drops if i switch
sli 460GTX is equal/close to 580GTX somewhat games which i usually play are BF2, BF3, MW2, MW3, Crysis 2, medal of honor, NFS Metro2033 not into starategic games or other similar games ... i also dnt play every title ...
and obviously ill overclock which ever gpu ill buy ... so what u guys suggets me
with current ctatlyst 12.11 every 7xxx series gpu has gained performace especially 7870 gained upto 10% as per many reviews ... but i dnt see direct comparison with 580gtx ...
so any suggestions ...


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *totalownership*
> 
> I've been reading around the internet of people complaining that their GPU doesn't stay at 100 percent while gaming. I'm pretty sure they're talking about GPU usage. Well mine never stays at 100 percent although it will fluctuate rapidly between 100 and 60-something in some games. I've never seen it stay at 100 percent though. Is this normal or should I be looking for some culprits? I got the XFX 7870 Double D.


The culprit is any set of drivers past 12.6. There's a problem with the drivers that only seems to effect 7850/7870s. Some people say they notice a stutter when GPU usage bounces around. My framerates stay constant so I (and some others) believe it is just a false reading.


----------



## barkeater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IMPL*
> 
> Hi guys.
> I'm new here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My card is Sapphire 7850 with 2gb ram.
> Everything is ok, but i want to underclock my gpu a little bit.
> Stock settings are 860/1200 @ 1210mV.
> I saw that some of you can set about 1100mV.
> How can i do this ? MSIAfterburner and other softs can't lower my voltage


Try using Saphire Trixx to adjust the voltage of your card. I think MSI AB you can use but have to do some fiddling with the program.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *di inferi*
> 
> Wrong website lol.


???


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkeater*
> 
> Try using Saphire Trixx to adjust the voltage of your card. I think MSI AB you can use but have to do some fiddling with the program.


I sometimes suspect AB doesn't adjust my voltage accordingly. I can crank the voltage all the way up to 1.29 but my GPU Observer gadget always shows 1.22. Is this a soft cap, glitch in the Gadget or what? What is the best way to measure what your load GPU voltage is? GPU-z?


----------



## kabj06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IMPL*
> 
> Hi guys.
> Everything is ok, but i want to underclock my gpu a little bit.


Why? Unless you're on a laptop (which I doubt), why on Earth would you cripple your GPU like that when it's designed to be *over*clocked?


----------



## babarasghar

no 7870 owner has seen my post n responmded


----------



## barkeater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *babarasghar*
> 
> ok i have currently 2x460GTX in SLI with i5 [email protected] 4.5GHz
> n after putting them together i realized how much heat they t generating
> n how much loud i have to keep them to keep them normal
> i dnt have much budget ... so i cant go for new cards out there thats y i am asking this from u guys
> should i switch to Gigabyte 580GTX SC or MSI Hawk 7870
> or keep my SLI
> i am not expecting any performance gains or noticeable gains
> i just dnt wana see performance drops if i switch
> sli 460GTX is equal/close to 580GTX somewhat games which i usually play are BF2, BF3, MW2, MW3, Crysis 2, medal of honor, NFS Metro2033 not into starategic games or other similar games ... i also dnt play every title ...
> and obviously ill overclock which ever gpu ill buy ... so what u guys suggets me
> with current ctatlyst 12.11 every 7xxx series gpu has gained performace especially 7870 gained upto 10% as per many reviews ... but i dnt see direct comparison with 580gtx ...
> so any suggestions ...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *babarasghar*
> 
> no 7870 owner has seen my post n responmded


would have been more helpful had you at least linked to your original post.

Get the single 7870 if you can afford it.


----------



## di inferi

30-40% increase in performance in bf3 with 12.11 beta. Holy ###.

Also, some nice goodies if you're shopping for a 7xxx.

http://www.pcgamer.com/2012/10/22/amd-wants-to-give-you-hitman-absolution-for-free-ish/

A 7870 on 12.11 performs equivalent to a 7970 on 12.9..... WHAT?

http://www.anandtech.com/show/6393/amds-holiday-plans-cat1211-new-bundle

WELL DONE AMD!


----------



## totalownership

I wonder how this will affect games like pCars and rFactor2. I got a feeling that pCars may really benefit from the new driver but rFactor2 not so much. Time to go delete some drivers







That's always fun


----------



## di inferi

Man, I doubt AMD will optimize drivers for pCARS until release. Builds are way too sporadic for AMD to focus on.

I'm hitting F5 waiting for the download link to appear.

GTP REP!


----------



## rievhardt

would those game freebies include us existing 7XXX series owners? or only to the new ones?


----------



## totalownership

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rievhardt*
> 
> would those game freebies include us existing 7XXX series owners? or only to the new ones?


Probably just new. I still haven't received my free game code from the place I bought my 7870 from. I'd like to at least get one freebie


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *di inferi*
> 
> 30-40% increase in performance in bf3 with 12.11 beta. Holy ###.
> Also, some nice goodies if you're shopping for a 7xxx.
> http://www.pcgamer.com/2012/10/22/amd-wants-to-give-you-hitman-absolution-for-free-ish/
> A 7870 on 12.11 performs equivalent to a 7970 on 12.9..... WHAT?
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/6393/amds-holiday-plans-cat1211-new-bundle
> WELL DONE AMD!


Is this the right page?

Can anyone confirm the performance increase yet?


----------



## di inferi

Yes, that is the right page and 12.11 is up.


----------



## stickg1

I had to sell my main gaming unit the other day to pay the bills. My 7870 went with it. Can somebody confirm if AMD fixed the GPU usage issue in the new drivers? If they fix it when I rebuild I will get the 7870. If they don't fix it I will get something else.


----------



## Jayjr1105

3DMark11 went from 6995 (stock clocks) to 7985 with 12.11 Beta drivers. I was previously using 12.9.


----------



## di inferi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> I had to sell my main gaming unit the other day to pay the bills. My 7870 went with it. Can somebody confirm if AMD fixed the GPU usage issue in the new drivers? If they fix it when I rebuild I will get the 7870. If they don't fix it I will get something else.


Thracks is our resident AMD rep:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thracks*
> 
> We're aware of the clock issue on the 7970, we've had two reports out of Europe today. We're on it.
> On the flip side, the long-standing idle GPU clock bug for the 7870 _should_ be solved.


----------



## ITS OVER 9000!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> I had to sell my main gaming unit the other day to pay the bills. My 7870 went with it. Can somebody confirm if AMD fixed the GPU usage issue in the new drivers? If they fix it when I rebuild I will get the 7870. If they don't fix it I will get something else.


Yes, it fixed mine. Such a solid driver compared to all the others!


----------



## DizzlePro

7850 @ 1200/1470mhz

*12.9
* 

*12.11*


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> 7850 @ 1200/1470mhz
> *12.9
> *
> *12.11*


My Heaven score was also unchanged with 12.11. Don't know how it can make a massive improvement in BF3 but zero in a DX11 benchmark.


----------



## ITS OVER 9000!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> My Heaven score was also unchanged with 12.11. Don't know how it can make a massive improvement in BF3 but zero in a DX11 benchmark.


Yes, not sure either. My min and max went up by 2 or 3 in heaven.... but it went up by a ton in BF3! i see 0 lag now and the game-play is super smooth.


----------



## xutnubu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *di inferi*
> 
> Thracks is our resident AMD rep:


Well, it didn't fix my problem.

GPU usage is all over the place. Usually at 65%.

I was really excited to see the fix.

BF3 feels the same for me with this new driver.


----------



## DizzlePro

With 12.11 Im getting a steady 80 ish Fps on Operation metro with the following settings (i got around 60 fps with 12.9)


----------



## ireg4all

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> With 12.11 Im getting a steady 80 ish Fps on Operation metro with the following settings (i got around 60 fps with 12.9)


You must have 2 gpu, am i right ?


----------



## Z4XC

Hi, quick question. Is it possible to Fold using a 7800 card. I bought it for gaming and just started folding. I want to make it contribution.


----------



## krabs

My heaven3.0 maxed setting dropped a little too with 12.11 beta3 compared to 12.8 whql
3dmark11 graphic score jumped by 900


----------



## krabs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xutnubu*
> 
> Well, it didn't fix my problem.
> GPU usage is all over the place. Usually at 65%.
> I was really excited to see the fix.
> BF3 feels the same for me with this new driver.


same here ... 65% gpu usage +/- 10%
AthlonII x4 @ 3.3ghz + 7850 @ 1140/1375

happens in bf3 and crysis2 and crysis , task manager shows at least 1 cpu core at 90 to 95% usage so I guess it's cpu bottleneck

*sorry about this double post in a row, can't find post delete button


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krabs*
> 
> same here ... 65% gpu usage +/- 10%
> AthlonII x4 @ 3.3ghz + 7850 @ 1140/1375
> happens in bf3 and crysis2 and crysis , task manager shows at least 1 cpu core at 90 to 95% usage so I guess it's cpu bottleneck
> *sorry about this double post in a row, can't find post delete button


Yup sounds like your CPU is the problem.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z4XC*
> 
> Hi, quick question. Is it possible to Fold using a 7800 card. I bought it for gaming and just started folding. I want to make it contribution.


I couldn't get mine to fold with my Maximus IV Gene-Z. However it folded on my AMD platform. The folks at foldingforum.org said it doesn't like Lucid Virtu and even with it disabled in BIOS I couldn't get [email protected] to recognize the GPU. So I would say the results vary.


----------



## DizzlePro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ireg4all*
> 
> You must have 2 gpu, am i right ?


Nope just the single 7850


----------



## ireg4all

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> Nope just the single 7850


i never got steady 45 fps with that config and i have a 7870 (stock clocks)


----------



## kersoz2003

I have a powercolor HD 7850 1 gb , 8gigs of ram, and a AMD A8 3870K @ 3400 mhz system. I want to know which settings should I choose to play crysis 2 in (1080p) high, very high,extreme or ultra ? thanks for the contributions in advance . Also my scored this system ok ? I guess my cpu is lowering the performance







my 3DMARK11 results:

SCORE
P5338 3DMarks

GRAPHICS SCORE
7354

PHYSICS SCORE
3105

COMBINED SCORE
2701


----------



## kersoz2003

I gave some voltage from 1.13 to 1.22 in Asus Gpu Tweak, and later I overclocked in Sapphire trixx. Are these settings safe for my card ? or Will it ruin my card at the end of the day?


----------



## raghu78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kersoz2003*
> 
> I have a powercolor HD 7850 1 gb , 8gigs of ram, and a AMD A8 3870K @ 3400 mhz system. I want to know which settings should I choose to play crysis 2 in (1080p) high, very high,extreme or ultra ?


Extreme setting would be very smooth. You could also check out all settings at Ultra except "Objects" at "Extreme".


----------



## kersoz2003

I cant adjust voltage in afterburner or Trixx. Only I can do it in Asus Gpu Tweak. Powercolor HD 7850 1 gb. is this card vlotage locked ? Even I tried to unlock it in afterburner or Trixx , I cant do it. Only Asus Gpu Tweak works. what can I do ? is this normal ?


----------



## DizzlePro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kersoz2003*
> 
> I gave some voltage from 1.13 to 1.22 in Asus Gpu Tweak, and later I overclocked in Sapphire trixx. Are these settings safe for my card ? or Will it ruin my card at the end of the day?


those settings are safe along as you cards temps are fine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kersoz2003*
> 
> I cant adjust voltage in afterburner or Trixx. Only I can do it in Asus Gpu Tweak. Powercolor HD 7850 1 gb. is this card vlotage locked ? Even I tried to unlock it in afterburner or Trixx , I cant do it. Only Asus Gpu Tweak works. what can I do ? is this normal ?


the card isnt voltage locked as you can overvolt using Gpu tweak, it means that Sapphire trixx & Msi aftherburner may not support your cards voltage regulator atm


----------



## kersoz2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> those settings are safe along as you cards temps are fine
> the card isnt voltage locked as you can overvolt using Gpu tweak, it means that Sapphire trixx & Msi aftherburner may not support your cards voltage regulator atm


Thank you for kind answers







Also I am curious if I set it to 1200 - 1350 ? raise from 860 - 1200 ? with a 1.125 watt?


----------



## kalsylum

May I join the club? I have a MSI R7850 TwinFrozr 2GD5/OC.

GPU-Z validation link: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/vmhw5/

AS you can see from the validation, I'm on 1170 MHz core clock and 1450 MHz memory clock on stock volts. It's OCCT 22.5 minutes (1353 secs) stable tested this noon.


----------



## ireg4all

i can't fix the black screen problem and i've tried all drivers from 12.6 to 12.11 beta


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ireg4all*
> 
> i can't fix the black screen problem and i've tried all drivers from 12.6 to 12.11 beta


Any fresh install of windows done?
Disabled on board audio from BIOS/UEFI?
Quality/Sufficient power supply?
Are you stock clocks(GPU)?


----------



## ireg4all

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Any fresh install of windows done?
> Disabled on board audio from BIOS/UEFI?
> Quality/Sufficient power supply?
> Are you stock clocks(GPU)?


No fresh install.

I dont get the sound loop like other so no i did not disable on board audio.

PSU: Coolermaster 600w +

Stock clocks.


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ireg4all*
> 
> No fresh install.
> 
> I dont get the sound loop like other so no i did not disable on board audio.
> 
> *PSU: Coolermaster 600w* +
> 
> Stock clocks.


if you have the extreme series 600w it's junk. if it's the 600w (really ~500w continuous) silent pro, it's mediocre, but fine. if it's the latter, I would not consider your psu to be an issue.


----------



## ireg4all

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> if you have the extreme series 600w it's junk. if it's the 600w (really ~500w continuous) silent pro, it's mediocre, but fine. if it's the latter, I would not consider your psu to be an issue.


it's the extreme power plus







.. but the strange thing is that i only get black screen when playing games like Arma II which uses almost all my vram. i.e it never happened with BF3.


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ireg4all*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> if you have the extreme series 600w it's junk. if it's the 600w (really ~500w continuous) silent pro, it's mediocre, but fine. if it's the latter, I would not consider your psu to be an issue.
> 
> 
> 
> it's the extreme power plus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. but the strange thing is that i only get black screen when playing games like Arma II which uses almost all my vram. i.e it never happened with BF3.
Click to expand...

taxing games can do that with a weakish psu. either way, that may not be the issue, but for certain you should get that psu replaced anyway. there are many good options that are in the same price range as that. is this the black screen with vertical lines or just a solid black screen? if it's the former, it's a long running issue related to gpu voltage or rather how poorly the driver handles the voltage switching from idle to load states. nothing to be done about that except try new drivers or even a new card.


----------



## ireg4all

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> taxing games can do that with a weakish psu. either way, that may not be the issue, but for certain you should get that psu replaced anyway. there are many good options that are in the same price range as that. is this the black screen with vertical lines or just a solid black screen? if it's the former, it's a long running issue related to gpu voltage or rather how poorly the driver handles the voltage switching from idle to load states. nothing to be done about that except try new drivers or even a new card.


It's the solid black screen (signal loss).

According to this article (http://www.hardware.fr/news/12705/radeon-hd-7870-ecrans-noirs-solution.html) 1% (i belive it's more than that) of Sapphire 7870 cards are f*cked up and the only way to solve the issue is to rma and hope for it to be a good quality card. It has something to do with crapy materials in the production process.


----------



## PureBlackFire

if that's the case then just rma or get another card.


----------



## babarasghar

anyone here who can share 7870 overclocked performance in BF3 and Medal of Honor warfighter ???
is it faster than 580GTX n 460GTX SLI


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *babarasghar*
> 
> anyone here who can share 7870 overclocked performance in BF3 and Medal of Honor warfighter ???
> is it faster than 580GTX n 460GTX SLI


I'll do some BF3 runs today, but as of 12.11, it's definitely faster. also, my 670 felt like 10/10 experience in BF3, my 7950 felt like 9/10. now this 7870 feels like 10/10 experience. it's perfect with this new driver version.







kinda wish I held on to that 7950 another 5 weeks. ah well.


----------



## AuraNova

*All submissions have been updated and are in the list.* I've had a busy week and I had a birthday this week too, so life is good right about now.









_ALSO..._

*Please keep me updated of any overclock changes.* I am doing updates this week, so if your overclock is not what it is now, please give me a PM with a new GPU-Z link so I can make the change right away.

Thank you.


----------



## kalsylum

To 7850 owners, may I know how much is the load voltage/VDDC of your card? My stock load voltage is 1.210 V and 0.825 V when idle. I plan to overclock my card to at least 1200 MHz core clock and I heard that most 7850 will need volts increase past 1150 MHz. Can you advise me about voltage on 7850 e.g. how much is too much for daily/24-7?


----------



## krabs

^ to the above

My powercolor 7850 stock voltage are 1.138 load -- 0.900 idle


----------



## kalsylum

Your load volt is very low! How come mine is so high on stock... Are you also running on stock clocks?


----------



## krabs

nope ... I'm running overclocked at maxed 1.225v

1.138 is not low, if you read the early pages of this thread there are many in the 1.050v zone with 80%+ ASIC


----------



## kalsylum

I see. How do you achieve 1.225 V? My Asus GPU tweak caps my volt at 1.220 v and I'm not sure if I can make it to 1200 MHz core clock. What's the safe limit for this card?


----------



## hujok

Hi

my question is if i clocked my MSI HD 7850 2gb at core 1050MHz and 1450MHz memory and voltage is stock.
For everyday use its safe, or ony clock it when i play games?


----------



## kalsylum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hujok*
> 
> Hi
> my question is if i clocked my MSI HD 7850 2gb at core 1050MHz and 1450MHz memory and voltage is stock.
> For everyday use its safe, or ony clock it when i play games?


I think it's safe. You didn't increase the voltage, did you? I believe most 7850s can reach 1050 MHz without breaking a sweat. Not sure about the memory clock though.


----------



## hujok

Nop, voltage is stock








maby dorp lower memory clock?


----------



## kalsylum

As long as you don't experience any crash and temps are fine you're good to go. You can even crank it up and find your limit on stock voltage.


----------



## hujok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalsylum*
> 
> As long as you don't experience any crash and temps are fine you're good to go. You can even crank it up and find your limit on stock voltage.


thx for the help.


----------



## kalsylum

You're welcome, have fun with your OC and try 1100 MHz core clock with stock voltage







. You're going to be fine because you don't even touch the voltage so I believe temps aren't going to increase too.


----------



## di inferi

Selling my XFX DD 7870 if anyone is interested. Bumping up to crossfire 7950's.


----------



## skyline_king88

hey so i gotta rma my asus 7870 ghz editon and i was wondering what is there repair process they say turn around time is 2 weeks. any one else get weird artifacts in skyrim when looking in sky and distance.?


----------



## krabs

I used a infrared thermometer to scan the graphic card while I ran heaven3.0 at max setting
VRM are obstructed by the heatsink so no temp readings , back of PCB is 51 to 53 celcius
Same with the GPU, could only scan the back of the PCB which shows up as 59 to 60 celcius , software usually says 66 to 67 when 99% benching or gaming load
The single 8mm heatpipe on the cooler feels very hot to the touch but it only shows up as 40 to 43 celcius.

My VRM temp should be alright ? It's far from the 90 celcius dangerous level.


----------



## HiCZoK

I guess it's a good topic.

7870 or 7950?
considering price that is.
also which one? what brand


----------



## di inferi

Completely dependent on the price man; they're both great cards.

If you need 3 GB VRAM (higher resolution) then go for the 7950; otherwise just grab the cheapest 7870 you can find with aesthetics and a warranty that you like.


----------



## HiCZoK

I only need it for 1080p gaming so I guess 7870 would be enought then.
Gigabyte windforce 1100mhz is the cheapest


----------



## ValSidalv21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyline_king88*
> 
> hey so i gotta rma my asus 7870 ghz editon and i was wondering what is there repair process they say turn around time is 2 weeks. any one else get weird artifacts in skyrim when looking in sky and distance.?


I get those same artifacts in Skyrim on my 7850 with any driver newer than 12.8, it's a driver issue and hopefully AMD will fix it in the next ones.


----------



## chrisf4lc0n

Here is my baby









EK's FC7850 water block with FC Link and fittings:


Back of the WB:


and the front:


That how it looks like installed below GTS 450 for PhysX:


Look at the temps, never gone higher than 50C @1300Mhz core and @1400Mhz memory!


----------



## HiCZoK

Will Corsair Gamng Series 600W, be a good psu for 2500k + single (alone







)7870 gigabyte oc windforce ?


----------



## chrisf4lc0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiCZoK*
> 
> Will Corsair Gamng Series 600W, be a good psu for 2500k + single (alone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )7870 gigabyte oc windforce ?


More than enough i5 is just 95W and HD 7870 should not draw more than 200W even if heavily overclocked. Plus maybe another 50W from other peripherals, you do the math









Sent from Xperia Pro


----------



## HiCZoK

it is smallest i could find available


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiCZoK*
> 
> Will Corsair Gamng Series 600W, be a good psu for 2500k + single (alone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )7870 gigabyte oc windforce ?


liike chrisf4lc0n said, it's fine. you could run 7870 crossfire setup with that.


----------



## stickg1

Well fellas I've been out of the loop because I sold my main system a few weeks ago and my Sapphire 7870 went with it. With the money I had, most of it went to bills and my local best buy had a 560ti for $130 on clearance it was a too good of a deal to pass up. Anyway, I just got a big paycheck and I sold my 560ti on ebay just in time to snatch the Sapphire 7870 OC newegg has on sale for $200 with a $15 rebate on top of that. So in a few days I'll be back in the club. So has 12.11 solved our GPU usage issues? Are there still problems with the 7800 series? Fill me in!


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Well fellas I've been out of the loop because I sold my main system a few weeks ago and my Sapphire 7870 went with it. With the money I had, most of it went to bills and my local best buy had a 560ti for $130 on clearance it was a too good of a deal to pass up. Anyway, I just got a big paycheck and I sold my 560ti on ebay just in time to snatch the Sapphire 7870 OC newegg has on sale for $200 with a $15 rebate on top of that. So in a few days I'll be back in the club. So has 12.11 solved our GPU usage issues? Are there still problems with the 7800 series? Fill me in!


not a single issue for mine so far. solid gpu usage, no clock speed s jumping around and some games (mostly BF3) are smoother than ever right now.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> not a single issue for mine so far. solid gpu usage, no clock speed s jumping around and some games (mostly BF3) are smoother than ever right now.


That's what I like to hear! I loved my old 7870, I got one for $100 less than I paid for the first one and now performance is better than ever!


----------



## HiCZoK

whwhat 7870 is that?
I still hear some users, say that some brands 78xx cards are just defected


----------



## bf3player1978

I am running a single 7850, was going to get another one. I was wanting some feedback on how much two of these will increase my gaming compared to just one single card.


----------



## chrisf4lc0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bf3player1978*
> 
> I am running a single 7850, was going to get another one. I was wanting some feedback on how much two of these will increase my gaming compared to just one single card.


You should easily outperform a single GTX680 or HD7970. Just google the results of them cards and you should know what to expect... I hope that helps.
Sent from Xperia Pro


----------



## bf3player1978

Ok again I have wrote bout this before and someone said its a game glitch. Bt I want to fix this. My torch on bf3 will not go out at all after using it.

Again pardon my French WHAT THE F


----------



## raghu78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bf3player1978*
> 
> I am running a single 7850, was going to get another one. I was wanting some feedback on how much two of these will increase my gaming compared to just one single card.


It would be a better idea to sell your HD 7850 and go for a HD 7950. You are looking at close to 40 - 50% better performance from a HD 7950 (1.15 Ghz) compared to HD 7850 (1.2 Ghz). even with the older drivers HD 7950 was competing with GTX 670.

http://www.hardocp.com/article/2012/08/23/galaxy_gtx_660_ti_gc_oc_vs_670_hd_7950/3

Now with the 12.11b drivers HD 7950 is actually doing better than GTX 680.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1318674/tpu-amd-announces-never-settle-catalyst-12-11-driver-update/150#post_18428759

For 280 bucks after mail in rebate and with an awesome game bundle the Sapphire HD 7950 Boost is hard to beat . the user reviews are quite positive.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814202006


----------



## d3adsy

Hey guys. Just wanted to ask if some1 is replaced stock thermal paste of your 7800 series cards ?


----------



## chrisf4lc0n

Yup I used MX4 with EK FC7850 water block so could not really compare how would that perform on air...

Sent from Xperia Pro


----------



## di inferi

Here is the cause of your black screen lock ups:

http://www.behardware.com/news/12705/black-screens-and-radeon-hd7870-a-solution.html

Get a RMA.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bf3player1978*
> 
> Ok again I have wrote bout this before and someone said its a game glitch. Bt I want to fix this. My torch on bf3 will not go out at all after using it.
> Again pardon my French WHAT THE F


Complain to dice and wait for a patch, learn to program and fix it yourself, or realize its not that big of a deal.


----------



## X-Nine

Sorry, didn't want to wade through 201 pages (though I did look through about 10). Has anyone fixed their blackscreen issue on their Sapphire 7870 by either reapplying TIM or a waterblock?


----------



## Aquasheep

There is no point in doing that. The black screens are caused by a faulty capacitor. Read the article in the previous post or this topic:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1310654/amd-hd-78xx-problems-all-users-with-problems-please-post-here-we-want-amd-support-on-this-asap.
Only solution is RMA.


----------



## AuraNova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3adsy*
> 
> Hey guys. Just wanted to ask if some1 is replaced stock thermal paste of your 7800 series cards ?


I did, but I opened mine because I thought there was something loose in the card or something. It was a false alarm, but it gave me a change to get some new paste on it in case I overclock. I'm using Ceramique.


----------



## d3adsy

I just opened my gpu for the first time and reapplyed better thermal paste (i hope)







Thermal paste that i used was nexus tmp-1000 with over 30% silver.


----------



## rievhardt

*7870 USERS I'm currently doing a research.*
Pls. help me out on this...

so far with the replies I got from all forums I'm in,
there are actually 3 BIOS on Sapphire.

Bios version Part number
015.017.000.000.000000 (113-217XTHE-O02)
015.017.000.000.000000 (113-217XTHYE-S01)
015.015.000.002.000000 (113-E217XTHY-S01)

and
1 on ASUS
015.015.000.002.000000 (113-AD43800-102)

Pls. indicate you 7870 BIOS and any problems you are experiencing. (like Artifacts/BSOD/GSOD)
If there aren't any, pls. indicate it too together with that said 7870 BIOS you currently have.

I'll let you guys know once I get more replies from the other users on which BIOS they have and what they are experiencing.
I only have a few replies as of now so I can't give a good conclusion yet.


----------



## [email protected]

I have this;

015.017.000.000.000000 (113-217XTHE-O02)



I dont get black screen, artifacts or gsod and anything like that.


----------



## X-Nine

Sapphire 7870 GHz Edition OC 2GB GDDR5
BIOS Version 015.017.000.000 BIOS Part Number 113-217XTHE-O02

I haven't had any this week yet, but typically I get a black-screen of death. Sometimes with the audio buzz, sometimes without. Just depends on what's going on, I guess. It's typically when I'm playing BF3 or other graphically intensive games.


----------



## HiCZoK

Why do I keep hearing that 7870 have problems with skyrim... some graphical glitches on 12.11 ? Any news on that?

I am about to get 7870 gigabyte 1100mhz this week so would be glad to know everything


----------



## skyline_king88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiCZoK*
> 
> Why do I keep hearing that 7870 have problems with skyrim... some graphical glitches on 12.11 ? Any news on that?
> I am about to get 7870 gigabyte 1100mhz this week so would be glad to know everything


i just had to go back to 12.6 to get skyrim to work


----------



## chrisf4lc0n

Just a short review of GTS 450 for dedicated PhysX coupled with HD 7850








http://www.overclock.net/products/zotac-geforce-gts-450-eco-edition/reviews/5477


----------



## HiCZoK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyline_king88*
> 
> i just had to go back to 12.6 to get skyrim to work


hmmm

Is it 78xx exclusive or this does not happen on 7950 ?


----------



## hujok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisf4lc0n*
> 
> Just a short review of GTS 450 for dedicated PhysX coupled with HD 7850
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/products/zotac-geforce-gts-450-eco-edition/reviews/5477


Can I use my old 8800 GTS for PhysX coupled with HD7850?


----------



## chrisf4lc0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hujok*
> 
> Can I use my old 8800 GTS for PhysX coupled with HD7850?


You could, but what you have to be careful with is not to bottleneck the HD 7850 with 8800. It is very important to match the cards, so one is not slowing the other down. 8800 GTS with 96 Cudas could be just enough to cope with HD 7850 processing power, but will not be too future proof. Any expansion to like 2x HD 7850 and 8800 will be holding them back in PhysX capable games.
I hope that helps.
Sent from Xperia Pro


----------



## HiCZoK

Can I be added to the club ?!

I just ordered gigabyte 7870 1100mhz







 It will be here on friday !


----------



## Milestailsprowe

My OEM 7870 does not work via Hdma. It recognizes the monitor and it dhows in CCC and windows resolution but. The monitor gets no signal. I've tried adapters and more. Is the anyway to fix this?


----------



## toastiro

Just OC'd my Gigabyte 7870 Ghz edition to 1140/1375 with 1.25v and benched this:




If I take the volts to 1.3v I can achieve 1200/1375+(went up to 1500 and made it through a bench without crashing, although this is probably not stable)
is 1.30v too much for this card or is that good for a 24/7, temps haven't gone above 53C even at 1.3v 1200/1500

are there any tweaks to CCC+afterburner I can do for more compatibility as well.

edit: according to this http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18386056 I'm at the low end of a 7970, so not bad all things considered.


----------



## raghu78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toastiro*
> 
> Just OC'd my Gigabyte 7870 Ghz edition to 1140/1375 with 1.25v and benched this:
> 
> 
> If I take the volts to 1.3v I can achieve 1200/1375+(went up to 1500 and made it through a bench without crashing, although this is probably not stable)
> is 1.30v too much for this card or is that good for a 24/7, temps haven't gone above 53C even at 1.3v 1200/1500
> are there any tweaks to CCC+afterburner I can do for more compatibility as well.
> edit: according to this http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18386056 I'm at the low end of a 7970, so not bad all things considered.


I would really not recommend pushing voltage so high for just 60 Mhz gain. stick to 1140 Mhz at 1.25v


----------



## chrisf4lc0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toastiro*
> 
> Just OC'd my Gigabyte 7870 Ghz edition to 1140/1375 with 1.25v and benched.
> 
> If I take the volts to 1.3v I can achieve 1200/1375+(went up to 1500 and made it through a bench without crashing, although this is probably not stable)
> is 1.30v too much for this card or is that good for a 24/7, temps haven't gone above 53C even at 1.3v 1200/1500
> 
> are there any tweaks to CCC+afterburner I can do for more compatibility as well.
> 
> edit: according to this http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18386056 I'm at the low end of a 7970, so not bad all things considered.


What water block are you using to achieve such great temps? I am with EK's FC7850 and the temps go to low 60's on my HD [email protected] and 1.18V. When I had Supreme HF VGA on the temps were significantly better, never exceeded 50 really, but that was just on the core, so other things like RAM and VRMs did not contribute to that. I may have to re-sit the block...
I reckon that if your temps are that low there is nothing to worry about even if you push 1.3V through it, just remember to cool VRMs too and you should be fine. Also remember that your card will not be running at that speed all the time, it will clock down to something around 400Mhz if not generating heavy demanding 3D graphics, so it will be fine for 24/7 usage.
Sent from Xperia Pro


----------



## toastiro

Waterblock, I wish! Running all air with a 500r. The 200MM sidefan really does an awesome job at cooling my GPU and I have a bitfenix spectre pro 200mm on the way to replace the crappy stock fan. I settled on 1225v with trixx, the moment I need more graphics power though that thing is getting pumped to 1.3v and 1200 core clock.

edit: probably the main reason it's so low is the gigabyte windforce cooler that came on the card, that thing is a beast.


----------



## james8

^yea you don't need waterblock for those temps. my card runs 1200/1400 1.3v on air cooling and never goes higher than 59 C (and that was during an 80 F day, temps hover in the 60s now so it'll be cooler)
tbh i only ever use those clocks when ii'm playing graphics intensive games. otherwise i leave it at stock.


----------



## stickg1

Interesting, my Sapphire OC 7870 doesn't OC near as well as my old Sapphire 7870.

I didn't think I would get a card that could OC like my last one because that 7870 was a monster (1325/1525 all day)

I did think that I would still be able to get my memory clock near 1500 again. I'm stuck at 1275/1375 with my new one. Having the latest beta drivers my new one outperforms my old one even at the lower clocks but I was hoping for similar clocks and better drivers for mega-performance!


----------



## chrisf4lc0n

With Unigine the max temp I get is 41C, but when I torture test my card with Kombustor then I hit low 60's








I have heard that OC'd versions of 78xx from Sapphire do not overclock that great as standard editions, that is why I have gone standard







I will try to get my 7850 to be stable @1300Mhz so far I have failed rising the voltage to 1.225V









Sent from Xperia Pro


----------



## stickg1

Yeah that is often the case with OC editions. I got it because it was $185 after rebate from Newegg. Too cheap to pass up!


----------



## toastiro

Ok got my 24/7 locked in at 1140/[email protected] on 12.11ccc+trixx, switching from AB to trixx fixed all my compatibility problems. After benching a 2400ish in Unigine 3.0 I maxed out the volts to see what I could top out at.

the left bench is all stock clocks and the right is 1200/[email protected]


changed my fan speed curve so its a bit quieter at the expense of heat, but it only got that hot when maxed out.

Thanks to the thread for being a wealth of information that helped me finish my overclock.


----------



## totalownership

What's a good temperature for running the 7870 underload. Better yet, while gaming my XFX 7870 can get up to 58c steady with overclocking. Is that too much for the card?


----------



## di inferi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *totalownership*
> 
> What's a good temperature for running the 7870 underload. Better yet, while gaming my XFX 7870 can get up to 58c steady with overclocking. Is that too much for the card?


No you're good until about 90 C, as far as xfx tech support is concerned. 80 is really the highest I wold personally ever take it; only saw it that high in furmark....

You still have headroom.


----------



## zubzero689

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/zvxnb/
i love me 7870 so much better then my gtx 560 and it cost the same


----------



## chrisf4lc0n

I am down to low 40's @1250MHz again, the block just needed re-sitting









Sent from Xperia Pro


----------



## X-Nine

My sapphire 7870 was sent off this morning. Now I'm using A borrowed 5450 till it comes back...









Hmmmm, is it possible to use a 7950 as a main, and 7870 as a secondary on a 2011 board?


----------



## chrisf4lc0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> My sapphire 7870 was sent off this morning. Now I'm using A borrowed 5450 till it comes back...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm, is it possible to use a 7950 as a main, and 7870 as a secondary on a 2011 board?


You can plug as many different cards as you have got slots, but 7870 and 7950 will not work in CrossFire mode.
I am currently running 2 card setup HD7850+GTS450


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisf4lc0n*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> My sapphire 7870 was sent off this morning. Now I'm using A borrowed 5450 till it comes back...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm, is it possible to use a 7950 as a main, and 7870 as a secondary on a 2011 board?
> 
> 
> 
> You can plug as many different cards as you have got slots, but 7870 and 7950 will not work in CrossFire mode.
> I am currently running 2 card setup HD7850+GTS450
Click to expand...

So will the secondary card work as just extra processing? I understand they won't run crossfire, just wondering if they will work together at all or what benefit I will get over just running a 7950?


----------



## Catscratch

You need special apps to do that. OpenCL can do that, if people focus on it more. Example, you can encode a video with your second card while playing games with the first one at the same time. There should be some apps already around that let you chose which card to use with encode.

It's also about BIOS>OS too. In the old times you couldn't have 2 cards, the system or Windows wouldn't boot and they had no options to select which card to use.


----------



## stickg1

I've built a few systems for clients with multiple low end GPUs just to run 4 to 6 monitors in extended display for workstations. They don't crossfire or SLI but they play nicely together.


----------



## X-Nine

Now the system keeps crashing with this 5450... GAH! Maybe one of my buddies has an old GPU laying around.


----------



## HiCZoK

Ok. got my gigabyte 7870. ITS A BEAST!!!
Running really cool (about 60C under load).

I have one question tho. It is my biggiest, heaviest card yet and it is actually "bending" my pci-e slot. You know, Just like those heavy cards use to do.
Should I supporty is to tie to hdd trays or something ?


----------



## chrisf4lc0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiCZoK*
> 
> Ok. got my gigabyte 7870. ITS A BEAST!!!
> Running really cool (about 60C under load).
> 
> I have one question tho. It is my biggiest, heaviest card yet and it is actually "bending" my pci-e slot. You know, Just like those heavy cards use to do.
> Should I supporty is to tie to hdd trays or something ?


My 7850 seems to be OK even with the full cover waterblock on, but what I used to do with my old 4870 was to connect the power cable that way so it could pull the card up. I just fed it from the top so the card was kind of hanging on the cable too.
Sent from Xperia Pro


----------



## HiCZoK

Yeah I could do the same but I don't want to stress power cables


----------



## bf3player1978

i crossfired my his hd7850's.... however trixx shows one card at x16 @x16... the other card reads x16 @ x1 1.1

***, my board has 2 x16 @x16 slots... board ga 990fxa-ud3

what can i do to get this right?


----------



## DizzlePro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bf3player1978*
> 
> i crossfired my his hd7850's.... however trixx shows one card at x16 @x16... the other card reads x16 @ x1 1.1
> ***, my board has 2 x16 @x16 slots... board ga 990fxa-ud3
> what can i do to get this right?


It's normal to have your second card show PCIe 2.0 x1 when idle. Once the card is stressed, it should kick into 2.0 x16 speeds.


----------



## kmac20

Just did my new build yesterday. Got one of these babies in there. Specifically an MSI 7850 2gb Twin Frozr III

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/5h59y/

I'm using the newest 12.11 beta.

Hope to get this baby overclocked when 12.11 drops fully, since I"ve heard that 12.11 beta has problems with MSI Atterburner. I guess I could use the CCC to overclock as well. Anyone know of any specific problems with this card? I haven't owned an AMD card for years now (last one I got was a x1900XTX 512), so i'm a bit out of the loop when it comes to overclocking and dealing with AMD cards. I have been using the same 88GT for the past 5 years so my knowledge in this field shrank considerably.

Also its normal that the board/card ramps down to pcie 1.1 while idling right? I see that it goes up to 3.0 during rendering, but I just want to double check. Last time I issues with PCIe lane speeds its SEVERELY impacted my performance (I had gotten my card stuck at x8 I believe which ravished my FPS and benchmarks).

And whats the benchmark everyone is using now a days? 11 or Vantage? I have never been able to use 11 as this is my first DX11 hardware, so I'm just curious which is the "standard" for making the standard? Heh.

@BF3PLAYER: i believe thats normal. Thats my question kinda too. BUT, if its stuck at that speed DURING load? Meaning when rendering, if it still does not ramp up to x16 3.0? Try reseating the card. I had a problem with PCIe lane speeds awhile back, and it took reseating the card to remedy the issue. If its just normal tone down during idle dont' sweat it. But if its stuck at that during a game or futuremark test? Reseat it.


----------



## james8

yes during idle the card will drop to the lowest pcie link state to save power.
Unigine Heaven 3.0 is a good DX11 benchmark

if using CCC to overclock i suggest u don't go over 1 GHz because CCC doesn't allow voltage tweaking


----------



## kmac20

I usually UNDERVOLT all of my overclocks actually. I try to get the highest overclock for the lowest voltage/temperatures. Makes the parts last longer to boot! So I dont mind having that restriction on my GPU overclocking. Never been a big fan of overvolting GPUs.

Maybe its different now with these new(er) GPUs, and maybe i _should_ be ramping it up. But I just never saw a large enough return in the past to warrant voltage increase which results in a higher temperature/power draw and decreases the time my parts last.

Thanks for response amigo.


----------



## d3adsy

Just wanted to ask how can i install PhysX ?

As you can see from the image PhysX is not installed but i can install PhysX.


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3adsy*
> 
> Just wanted to ask how can i install PhysX ?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see from the image PhysX is not installed but i can install PhysX.


you can install physx from here, but it will still be greyed out or unchecked in gpu-z. it won't function (outside of BL2) without an nvidia gpu installed.


----------



## d3adsy

Ok. Thanks.


----------



## gian84

Hi everyone. I would be upgrading my rig soon and I'm planning on getting a Powercolor 7870 PCS+. Are any of you facing problems with your 7870? As I have read in some threads that the 7870 is a problematic card. Is that true? Thanks in advance!


----------



## cloudstrife074

new owner of Powercolor 7870 PCS+ here...

any tips in overclocking this baby??? i seem to have trouble going past the 1150/1225 Mhz... any additional increase would leave me with a red screen...

is it because im using the 12.11 beta 6 driver? or is my psu insufficient??

btw, my specs are:

i5 2500k
2 HDDs
h61m u3s3
antec 620
and a Silverstone Strider 560W (though it's already around 5 years with me)

thanks to those who could answer


----------



## chrisf4lc0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloudstrife074*
> 
> new owner of Powercolor 7870 PCS+ here...
> 
> any tips in overclocking this baby??? i seem to have trouble going past the 1150/1225 Mhz... any additional increase would leave me with a red screen...
> 
> is it because im using the 12.11 beta 6 driver? or is my psu insufficient??
> 
> btw, my specs are:
> 
> i5 2500k
> 2 HDDs
> h61m u3s3
> antec 620
> and a Silverstone Strider 560W (though it's already around 5 years with me)
> 
> thanks to those who could answer


No the PSU should take it with no problems, but as far as I Know the PCS+ versions do not OC as good as standrad editions... Have you tried to put the voltage up? If the voltage is too low and you stress the card it just simply crashes, that is what happens with me, I get stable [email protected] but no more than that and cannot go above 1.225V with TRIXX on my 7850









Sent from Xperia Pro


----------



## cloudstrife074

hmmmmm... as much as possible, i would prefer not to up the voltages because it gets pretty hot here at my place...

a 10 min. run of Furmark gets me at around 77°C on stock settings... upping the voltage while overclocking would probably result in around 85° and i think that's quite high

maybe i'll wait for the non-beta of the 12.11 before giving it a try again and see what happens

i was quite worried for a while there that my PSU couldn't handle it anymore

thanks btw for answering


----------



## james8

^i don't recommend overclocking any further if you reach temps in the high 70s


----------



## 1EvilMan

Just upgraded to the MSi R7870 Hawk and it's awesome! Currently running comfortably at 1200/1450 on stock voltage.


----------



## chrisf4lc0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloudstrife074*
> 
> hmmmmm... as much as possible, i would prefer not to up the voltages because it gets pretty hot here at my place...
> 
> a 10 min. run of Furmark gets me at around 77°C on stock settings... upping the voltage while overclocking would probably result in around 85° and i think that's quite high
> 
> maybe i'll wait for the non-beta of the 12.11 before giving it a try again and see what happens
> 
> i was quite worried for a while there that my PSU couldn't handle it anymore
> 
> thanks btw for answering


Where there is a will there is a way...







You can always water cool it







I never got over [email protected] after re-sitting the block playing Medal of Honor for hours with maxed up settings


----------



## HiCZoK

The pcie express power sockets on 7870 gigabyte are sooo tight, I must use plenty of strenght to install the power cables.
Or its my corsair gs600w. Its new so it migh have thigh plugs.

Another thing = the gigabyte card I have is really lound right after windows installation. After installing drivers the fans get silent but I thought that fan speeds are not only governed by drivers.

Anyway. My temps are 30 on idle and 58 on load. !!!


----------



## om3nz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiCZoK*
> 
> The pcie express power sockets on 7870 gigabyte are sooo tight, I must use plenty of strenght to install the power cables.
> Or its my corsair gs600w. Its new so it migh have thigh plugs.
> Another thing = the gigabyte card I have is really lound right after windows installation. After installing drivers the fans get silent but I thought that fan speeds are not only governed by drivers.
> Anyway. My temps are 30 on idle and 58 on load. !!!


My MSI 7850 also runs fans on 100% without drivers.


----------



## koniu777

quick question guys, if I was to get a pair of 7870s and overclock them to about 1200mhz, what would my 3dmark11 performance score be with a i7 2700k at about 4.8ghz and 12.11 driver? Thx


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koniu777*
> 
> quick question guys, if I was to get a pair of 7870s and overclock them to about 1200mhz, what would my 3dmark11 performance score be with a i7 2700k at about 4.8ghz and 12.11 driver? Thx


If I had to guess... 14-15K give or take?


----------



## Nwanko

Need some help here!

Today i replaced my gts250 1gb with Sapphire 7850 Dual-X OC 2GB.

Here's the problem.
When playing BF3 i get 55% - 70% GPU usage, and 70-90% CPU usage, no matter what the settings are.

System:
Ep43 chipset
Q8400 OC to 3.2Ghz
6gb ddr2 6400
650W PSU Rasurbo 80+ (52A on 12V rail)
LG 24" 1080p

Is my CPU botleneck-ing or what?!

On the other hand,if i play MOHW singleplayer i get 99% usage on GPU, 85% on CPU. Everything on ULTRA settings.

I've tried 12.8 whql and 12.8 MOD from Benchmark3d.


----------



## chrisf4lc0n

Try 12.11 Beta drivers and report back...


----------



## Nwanko

Installed 12.11 beta 7 earlier and it was unstable,as soon as i got into windows it just froze up.


----------



## Nwanko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nwanko*
> 
> Installed 12.11 beta 7 earlier and it was unstable,as soon as i got into windows it just froze up.


Horrible driver 12.11s,low 20 fps flickering, gpu showing 100% usage,temps idle at 30C, gonna try 12.6 whql next. if it doesn't help,down to 7770 or a new system. Will see....


----------



## kmac20

I just got my msi 7850 last week. I have tried both 12.10, 12.11 beta 6, and I have gotten a *noticeable improvement* from 12.11 beta 6. My 3d mark differences:

12.10 @ stock 860/1200 = 5803
12.11 beta 6 @stock 860/1200 ~ 6300 (Approximation, did not record)
12.10 @ @ 950/1250 ~6050 (Approximation, did not record
12.11 beta 6 @ 950/1250 =6513 (I pushed it _just into_ the 6500-7500 bracket







)

This gave me a pretty large bump, even at jstock. a near 500 point difference in 3d mark in both instances. This is approximately a 8.3% difference from 12.10->12.11 beta 6. Just one users anecdotal report, but when you see these type of results repeated in both reviews and from individual owners, I think it becomes safe to begin taking it as become factual.

I have not tried 7 yet, and probably wont. I will leave it at this beta till the official drops, since I have no problems myself.

@*NWANKO* - Your CPU is undoubtedly bottle-necking your system. Yes it is a quad core, and even in the core 2 series. They are doubtlessly nice chips, and were top dog in their day. But I promise you that it is bottle-necking the more modern GPU If you want to be sure, do some benchmarks, and post the results. I know a lotta people dont like 3DMARK 11 (or any) but I feel it is incredibly useful for at least determining a bottle-neck. And while it only identifies benchmark bottle-necking, vs real world and individual games; as one game may emphasis CPU/GPU more or less, it ends up that a CPU bottle-neck in one game _could disappear_ in a game that favors GPU. Compare this to a benchmark that tries to stress all components equally, and you can see real world bottle-necks are what truly matter.

Regardless of the difference between real world and benchmark bottlenecks, a benchmark will give you a _rough idea_ of the disparity between parts. So, take note of the differences in CPU/GPU individual scores in a modern benchmark (3D11 or the likes), and you'll get an idea of bottle-necking. Using an older like 3D06 will give less of an idea, as _for the time period_, those parts are awesome. It is therefore necessary to use the most modern ones to see how your components will bottle-neck in newer games.

Hope to hear back!


----------



## gian84

Please add me to the group. Just got my Powercolor 770 PCS+ yesterday. Thanks!!


----------



## HiCZoK

Gratz








You have to add signature Yourself. Read first post


----------



## totalownership

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *di inferi*
> 
> No you're good until about 90 C, as far as xfx tech support is concerned. 80 is really the highest I wold personally ever take it; only saw it that high in furmark....
> You still have headroom.


Thanks for the reply. I have to laugh at myself for shutting down apps like a nuclear reactor was about to blow whenever I saw it hit mid to high 60's. XFX says 90 is the max? Is that printed on their website somewhere? Going by this I have alot more clocking even on air in reserves. I'll probably stay where I'm at though. (Well maybe just a little bump up)


----------



## chrisf4lc0n

@kmac20
I agree with kmac20 different games are differently optimized, so the only way checking what is bottlenecking your system is to benchmark it with some comprehensive benchmarking software i.e. 3D Mark. That will give you data for the GPU and CPU separately, so you could see what is holding your system back from performing better...
Sent from Xperia Pro


----------



## d3adsy

Hey guys. I had a white screen with vertical stripes. What does it mean?


----------



## chrisf4lc0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3adsy*
> 
> Hey guys. I had a white screen with vertical stripes. What does it mean?


You have oc'd the memory too much?

Sent from Xperia Pro


----------



## zubzero689

i bought a waterblock for my xfx cdfc 7870 it should of been ref pcb but it wasnt so i modified the block so much i had to use jb-weld to fix it and i am running leak test. how much psi does the normal pump put out?


----------



## d3adsy

No OC. All stock clocks. I have runned stress test for 1 hour (99,0% load and about 50+ degrees) and i havent had any kind of bad screens.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3adsy*
> 
> No OC. All stock clocks. I have runned stress test for 1 hour (99,0% load and about 50+ degrees) and i havent had any kind of bad screens.


What drivers are you using? 12.11 beta4 have been rock solid for me however I have had on board sound disabled for about 5 months now so that could have been the fix also. I had the idle white pinstripe screen problem as well.


----------



## zubzero689

with my waterblock on my i get under 40c i am so happy


----------



## d3adsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> What drivers are you using? 12.11 beta4 have been rock solid for me however I have had on board sound disabled for about 5 months now so that could have been the fix also. I had the idle white pinstripe screen problem as well.


9.2.0.0 - Catalyst 12.10 (9-27-2012)


----------



## Shiranui12

hey guys sorry for this is going to be a newbie question... Im planning to get a HD7850 OC ed Php10450 ($250) or HD7870 OC ed Php11990 ($292) .... the price diff is just only Php2000 ($40~50), I cant go with the 7950 which is like 15k in here ($365)









well what if we OC both HD7000 cards like 1.2ghz core clock who will have the better performance?


----------



## krabs

The difference is said to be about 5 to 10% on the same clock due to 7870 having 25% more shaders. (based on testing on drivers before 12.11 beta)

If your CPU is old, don't bother about it and just get the cheaper card.


----------



## Shiranui12

oh just 5~10% improvement... I have a not yet so old i3 530 and currently have a 6850, just planning to up my rig,... after a while I will be rooting for a haswell based chip... I have this rig for about 2 yrs now


----------



## warpuck

@ Shiriani12 Gigabyte Windforce 7870 did well in a DDR2 790GX with a AMD 1045T OCed to 3.4Ghz. Sometimes the frame rates dropped. Does better in a 990FX with 960T. For running @81F(27C) with Sythe Zipang cooler (40C temp on the CPU) it bottlenecks the GPU at 90% when set for 3.667 GHz.. The GPU hits 50-55C, in this condition. When It is cooler 22C(70F) I can dial the CPU to 3.991Ghz and get 99% with the GPU and much smoother play and 5C less. Windforce is OCed by Gigabyte about 10% more than standard AMD speeds. For almost all games played at 1080i (1920x1080) 60 fps is no problem with all settings maxed. I leave it the GPU at factory settings. 60 FPS is good nuff for who/what it'is for. Games with CPU PhysicX put an additional load on the CPU, that is why I prefer to set my 960T to 4.0 Ghz.
My system 3dmark11 does 6300 @ 720i (Peformance?) with CPU set at 4.0Ghz & stock settings for the Windforce.
If your CPU can do 15 fps on the 3Dmark11 CPU Physics Test or better you should be good with 7870. The 1045T scored higher than the 960T (15.9 1045T vs 14.6 960T)
BTW installing on a SSD drive helps to too. Dont have wait 4 HDD loads between game segments that way.

___________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

If I had a 1969 XR7, C6 trans, 351 Cleveland, 12.5 to 1 aluminum heads with direct fuel injection for alcohol roller cam. I would be happier until I lost my DL Thats why Ilike to OC


----------



## silencespr

Picked up my Gigabyte 7870 not the best looking card but i hope it stays cool with those 3 fans.


----------



## ghostly44

Yes my gigabyte 7870 oc windforce runs with msi afterburner 1200 core 1400 memory temp is around 51c
Crysis 2 didn't like that oc so backed off to 1150 1350 Crysis 2 is happy now good test because AVP didn't crash it or Batman but Crysis 2 pushed it to crash good test for OC ing got it back to 1200 1400 with 1250mv originally 1218mv running 55c


----------



## Tempey

Bought the ASUS 7870 a few days ago, the V2. Runs pretty cool and quiet so am pretty happy with it


----------



## CramComplex

Hey guys! Joining the club! I finally got some time to post some of my pics and SS to this club. Got my 7850 2GB reference card about a few months ago when they slashed their prices due to the release of the GTX 660 Ti. Purchased the card for about $165 CND to replace my dead 6950 2GB reference card. So far I'm happy with it and pleased with the performance of the GPU, it does sometimes have a coil whine but after a few minutes it goes away.





SS of my Stock clocks and temps:



SS of my Stable OC and temps without raising the VDDC @ stock 1.138v



Pic of my card with the FC-EK 7850


----------



## silencespr

hey guys what are the best drivers for the 7870 ?


----------



## 1EvilMan

My R7870 Hawk runs great on the 12.11 beta drivers. 1200/1400 on stock voltage.


----------



## chrisf4lc0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CramComplex*
> 
> Hey guys! Joining the club! I finally got some time to post some of my pics and SS to this club. Got my 7850 2GB reference card about a few months ago when they slashed their prices due to the release of the GTX 660 Ti. Purchased the card for about $165 CND to replace my dead 6950 2GB reference card. So far I'm happy with it and pleased with the performance of the GPU, it does sometimes have a coil whine but after a few minutes it goes away.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1048099/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1048103/
> 
> SS of my Stock clocks and temps:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1136777/
> 
> SS of my Stable OC and temps without raising the VDDC @ stock 1.138v
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1136780/
> 
> Pic of my card with the FC-EK 7850
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1080791/


Nice one mate







I may pain my radiator frames too


----------



## CramComplex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisf4lc0n*
> Nice one mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may pain my radiator frames too


Thanks!


----------



## d3adsy

I have a AMD Radeon HD 7850 and i´m asking if its a smart move to but some vga ram sinks on my gpu with stock cooling. One row of rams has a thermal tape on and second row has nothing on them. Thaks for anwsers


----------



## chrisf4lc0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3adsy*
> 
> I have a AMD Radeon HD 7850 and i´m asking if its a smart move to but some vga ram sinks on my gpu with stock cooling. One row of rams has a thermal tape on and second row has nothing on them. Thaks for anwsers


Sorry I do not get you, once you are saying you want to put heatsinks on GPU, then RAM. Where do you want to put it then?


----------



## d3adsy

sry got something mixed up. i mean gpu videomemory.

marked with red are under thermal contuctive tape and other row is without the tape


----------



## chrisf4lc0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3adsy*
> 
> sry got something mixed up. i mean gpu videomemory.
> 
> marked with red are under thermal contuctive tape and other row is without the tape


Stick it on mate, I have done a similar thing to my PhysX GTS 450, just make sure you set the fins in the direction of the air flow








You could also put some heatsinks on the VRMs, that will help with the voltage OC...


----------



## AbyssalRyoko

Simple question for you all. Is there a good driver for dx9 games out there? I've been experiencing weird artifacts in Skyrim off and on. No other game does this happen to. I've tried 12.6, 12.8, 12.11 beta 7. Same or worse results. Sometimes I won't experience any artifacts at all. No overclock either.


----------



## d3adsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisf4lc0n*
> 
> just make sure you set the fins in the direction of the air flow


how i know how my air flows? is it determined by how the stock cooling rad fins line up with the gpu (horizontal or vertical)


----------



## d3adsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbyssalRyoko*
> 
> Simple question for you all. Is there a good driver for dx9 games out there? I've been experiencing weird artifacts in Skyrim off and on. No other game does this happen to. I've tried 12.6, 12.8, 12.11 beta 7. Same or worse results. Sometimes I won't experience any artifacts at all. No overclock either.


Do you have 7870 or 7850? Driver i´m using is 9.2.0.0 - Catalyst 12.10 (9-27-2012) and i own 7850 and i runned Skyrim @ ultra settings fine.


----------



## AbyssalRyoko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3adsy*
> 
> Do you have 7870 or 7850? Driver i´m using is 9.2.0.0 - Catalyst 12.10 (9-27-2012) and i own 7850 and i runned Skyrim @ ultra settings fine.


I am using a 7870 Gigabyte OC. Stock settings. I play on Ultra with super sampling 4x and 4x AA Edge Detect + AF x16 forced and High quality texture filtering in CCC. I have tried without those settings with similar results artifact wise. I'm starting to wonder if its because I'm using SKSE and SkyUI mod. It artifacts the most when I bring up the inventory. I'm using 12.8 Catalyst at the moment. I guess I'll give 12.10 a shot. I heard that driver set had issues with clocks however, is it serious or ignorable?


----------



## chrisf4lc0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3adsy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chrisf4lc0n*
> 
> just make sure you set the fins in the direction of the air flow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how i know how my air flows? is it determined by how the stock cooling rad fins line up with the gpu (horizontal or vertical)
Click to expand...

If you have got some fans blowing on the card from the back, then stick the heatsinks parallel to the air flow coming out from the fan. Also if the RAM blocks are on the same side of the PCB as the GPU then put the heatsinks parallel to the PCI-E slot.


----------



## d3adsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbyssalRyoko*
> 
> I heard that driver set had issues with clocks however, is it serious or ignorable?


Issues? I have had none.


----------



## OldMX

SAPPHIRE HD 7850 2GB GDDR5

Got one of these installed today, enough to join the club??


----------



## d3adsy

Can some kind one show me on this picture where i can find VRM on my video card?
I know where are memory chips but i don´t know where is VRM.


----------



## chrisf4lc0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3adsy*
> 
> Can some kind one show me on this picture where i can find VRM on my video card?
> I know where are memory chips but i don´t know where is VRM.


Is this your card for sure? It does not look like reference design HD7850...


----------



## chrisf4lc0n

The photo you are using is for HD7870, not HD7850, unless you bough yourself HD7870 without knowing that


----------



## d3adsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisf4lc0n*
> 
> The photo you are using is for HD7870, not HD7850, unless you bough yourself HD7870 without knowing that


Damn google lied to me.


----------



## d3adsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisf4lc0n*
> 
> Is this your card for sure? It does not look like reference design HD7850...


It was wrong image. And will these heatsinks http://www.akasa.com.tw/update.php?tpl=product/product.detail.tpl&no=181&type=Cooling%20solutions&type_sub=VGA%20Cooler&model=AK-VMC01-BK be good to put on vrm with stock cooling?


----------



## chrisf4lc0n

Here you go my friend:


You can stick them wherever you want. I also put a line of them on VRMs after taking this photo


----------



## kmac20

Got my msi twin frozr 7850 up to 1120/1250 @ 1.20v (stock 860/1200 @ 1.075v). Scores a 7415 in 3D11. hottest it gets is 61C and thats with fan at 55%.

Raising my memory higher means my score starts to go down (due to memory error checking) so is actually fine where its at. I would like to keep upping my core clock, as my score rises accordingly. The only problem is i'm limited by GPU Tweak. Maxe I can set my core at is 1120.

Furthermore, GPU Tweak is the _only tool that allows me to change my voltage._ I've tried every other program so far, and I've done _every tweak/trick/setting_ possible with MSI AfterBurner.

Any suggestions amigos?


----------



## CramComplex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> Got my msi twin frozr 7850 up to 1120/1250 @ 1.20v (stock 860/1200 @ 1.075v). Scores a 7415 in 3D11. hottest it gets is 61C and thats with fan at 55%.
> Raising my memory higher means my score starts to go down (due to memory error checking) so is actually fine where its at. I would like to keep upping my core clock, as my score rises accordingly. The only problem is i'm limited by GPU Tweak. Maxe I can set my core at is 1120.
> Furthermore, GPU Tweak is the _only tool that allows me to change my voltage._ I've tried every other program so far, and I've done _every tweak/trick/setting_ possible with MSI AfterBurner.
> Any suggestions amigos?


Those are nice stats on your 7850...mine's a bit lower than that at sock VDDC. MSI Afterburner didn't do the trick for me and for some reason my 7850 isn't supported by MSI Afterburner as well as GPUTweak so I tried Sapphire Trixx and it does work, highest OC I tried on Trixx is 1368 / 1431 @ 1.31v with 45*C but stopped and decided to dial it down as I didn't want my VDDC that high.


----------



## krabs

How did you raise the VDDC above the 1.225v software limit on your powercolor 7850 ?
I have this card too and early posts in this thread the xfx customer support said these 7800 gpu can run safely at 1.25v 24/7


----------



## d3adsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisf4lc0n*
> 
> Here you go my friend:
> 
> You can stick them wherever you want. I also put a line of them on VRMs after taking this photo


Thanks again


----------



## momonz

I just got an agreement to sell my MSI 560ti. Planning to get this chic once I sold.


----------



## zubzero689

if you are planing on watercooling that you will need a universel one i got that same gpu ek said it was visual match but its not i had to modify mine to the point i had to use jb-weld just to get to work it is a nightmare i live with everday


----------



## kmac20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *momonz*
> 
> I just got an agreement to sell my MSI 560ti. Planning to get this chic once I sold.


Just FYI every single person on here whos had an XFX 78xx has said the coolers on em SUCK. Supposed to be just god awful coolers. Don't keep it it that cool so you have to crank it up. And its supposedly REALLY LOUD and vibrate a lot. Pretty much every persons posts i've read regarding this say if you wanna get an XFX you better change the cooler or go water.

Just keep it in mind amigo!


----------



## momonz

Thanks for the advice. I know it beforehand that it doesnt have a great cooler.


----------



## Swolern

Just picked up a 7870. For those who have it, how has it been running on 12.11. Stable?


----------



## BURNINGchicken3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Just picked up a 7870. For those who have it, how has it been running on 12.11. Stable?


yes


----------



## OldMX

Sapphire HD 7850 2GB, nice improvement over the HD 4870


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Just picked up a 7870. For those who have it, how has it been running on 12.11. Stable?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BURNINGchicken3*
> 
> yes


Thanks for reply. Are you seeing much benifit in gaming with OCing your CPU while using 1920x1080 res?


----------



## BURNINGchicken3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Thanks for reply. Are you seeing much benifit in gaming with OCing your CPU while using 1920x1080 res?


to be hounest not much but it depends on the game


----------



## rievhardt




----------



## totalownership

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> Just FYI every single person on here whos had an XFX 78xx has said the coolers on em SUCK. Supposed to be just god awful coolers. Don't keep it it that cool so you have to crank it up. And its supposedly REALLY LOUD and vibrate a lot. Pretty much every persons posts i've read regarding this say if you wanna get an XFX you better change the cooler or go water.
> Just keep it in mind amigo!


Strange, I have that exact same card and when cranked up it isn't REALLY LOUD at all and seems to cool just fine for me. I also have my card overclocked and voltage increased. Only time I can hear it is if I have the room absolutely silent and crank it up without any game volume and even then it's nothing loud by any means. Of course if I'm sitting in a quiet room not playing a game at any volume then why am I cranking up the card? lol. Playing games at a moderate to low volume drowns out any noise the card could make.


----------



## pac08

Hey guys, i'm a bit confused and i need your help. Got a sweet deal for a Sapphire Radeon HD 7870 Ghz edition and i'm seriously thinking of selling my 7850 (i have actually found a buyer already and i could sell it for the same price i'll get the 7870). i have two questions though. First of all, is the upgrade really worth it? Second, i've read that a lot of Sapphire 7870 owners had issues with their cards due to poor quality capacitors. The card i found is the newer revision, which supposedly is problem free. Does anyone own it, so i can confirm it?

Ps. I'm talking about this one. http://www.sapphiretech.com/presentation/product/?cid=1&gid=3&sgid=1160&pid=1700&psn=&lid=1&leg=0


----------



## BURNINGchicken3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pac08*
> 
> Hey guys, i'm a bit confused and i need your help. Got a sweet deal for a Sapphire Radeon HD 7870 Ghz edition and i'm seriously thinking of selling my 7850 (i have actually found a buyer already and i could sell it for the same price i'll get the 7870). i have two questions though. First of all, is the upgrade really worth it? Second, i've read that a lot of Sapphire 7870 owners had issues with their cards due to poor quality capacitors. The card i found is the newer revision, which supposedly is problem free. Does anyone own it, so i can confirm it?
> Ps. I'm talking about this one. http://www.sapphiretech.com/presentation/product/?cid=1&gid=3&sgid=1160&pid=1700&psn=&lid=1&leg=0


7850 to a 7870 is a big jump. not sure about the Sapphire issues though


----------



## momonz

What a turn of events! My original buyer of 560 Ti back out night before we would meet. Then immediately I arrange to sell it with someone else, which happens to be one of my former boss.







We just completed the deal. I would buy XFX 7870 but have to wait till Monday to order. It's just a matter of time.









Since I don't have a video card (my mobo doesn't have video output), I borrowed a 5670 from my friend. Actually that card was my old card I sold to him.









I saw this one card which is $49 cheaper than the XFX 7870. What I like about it is the backplate, able to compete with both 660ti and 7950 (since it is overclocked), quiet fans, and good temperature. TPU has a good review of this card.





Anyone have thoughts about it?

EDIT: I think it does have passive VRM cooling based on this pic.


----------



## SectorNine50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pac08*
> 
> Hey guys, i'm a bit confused and i need your help. Got a sweet deal for a Sapphire Radeon HD 7870 Ghz edition and i'm seriously thinking of selling my 7850 (i have actually found a buyer already and i could sell it for the same price i'll get the 7870). i have two questions though. First of all, is the upgrade really worth it? Second, i've read that a lot of Sapphire 7870 owners had issues with their cards due to poor quality capacitors. The card i found is the newer revision, which supposedly is problem free. Does anyone own it, so i can confirm it?
> Ps. I'm talking about this one. http://www.sapphiretech.com/presentation/product/?cid=1&gid=3&sgid=1160&pid=1700&psn=&lid=1&leg=0


I had to RMA my old one because of this issue (was one of the first batch, apparently), and the one they replaced it with has had zero problems! I love this card so far; the cooler is excellent and quiet. All around a great card.

If you know it's a newer version card, don't sweat, they are great.

That might not be a reference model, just a heads up. The one I have looks to be quite a bit larger than the one you linked.

The one based on the reference model:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102983


----------



## pac08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SectorNine50*
> 
> I had to RMA my old one because of this issue (was one of the first batch, apparently), and the one they replaced it with has had zero problems! I love this card so far; the cooler is excellent and quiet. All around a great card.
> If you know it's a newer version card, don't sweat, they are great.
> That might not be a reference model, just a heads up. The one I have looks to be quite a bit larger than the one you linked.
> The one based on the reference model:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102983


Thanks for replying. It seems that Sapphire released the one i linked less than a month ago

http://news.softpedia.com/news/New-Radeon-HD-7870-GHz-Sapphire-Graphics-Card-Inbound-303913.shtml

I compared the product code of the website i'll be buying it from with other stores and as it seems it's the same card. After doing some research on Sapphire forums i found out that one of the guys who got a replacement for his faulty 7870, got this exact card and it seems to be working fine. Let's hope that it actually is the "correct" one and i won't have to RMA after a while.

Edit
Just noticed the specs on their website and you were right it is smaller than the reference model.


----------



## ireg4all

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pac08*
> 
> Thanks for replying. It seems that Sapphire released the one i linked less than a month ago
> http://news.softpedia.com/news/New-Radeon-HD-7870-GHz-Sapphire-Graphics-Card-Inbound-303913.shtml
> I compared the product code of the website i'll be buying it from with other stores and as it seems it's the same card. After doing some research on Sapphire forums i found out that one of the guys who got a replacement for his faulty 7870, got this exact card and it seems to be working fine. Let's hope that it actually is the "correct" one and i won't have to RMA after a while.
> Edit
> Just noticed the specs on their website and you were right it is smaller than the reference model.


new model ?

I got my replacement yesterday and it's the same as before. I just hope it's from a fixed batch


----------



## SectorNine50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ireg4all*
> 
> new model ?
> I got my replacement yesterday and it's the same as before. I just hope it's from a fixed batch


Sapphire released an HD7870 that is smaller than the ones we have. If they sent you a new card, I can only assume it is from the new batch. They acknowledge that there is a problem, and have been fixing them quietly.


----------



## Badness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *momonz*
> 
> What a turn of events! My original buyer of 560 Ti back out night before we would meet. Then immediately I arrange to sell it with someone else, which happens to be one of my former boss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We just completed the deal. I would buy XFX 7870 but have to wait till Monday to order. It's just a matter of time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I don't have a video card (my mobo doesn't have video output), I borrowed a 5670 from my friend. Actually that card was my old card I sold to him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw this one card which is $49 cheaper than the XFX 7870. What I like about it is the backplate, able to compete with both 660ti and 7950 (since it is overclocked), quiet fans, and good temperature. TPU has a good review of this card.
> 
> 
> Anyone have thoughts about it?
> EDIT: I think it does have passive VRM cooling based on this pic.


It has a really dense heatsink, I bet it cools well. It has no memory heatsinks, but that probably doesn't matter.


----------



## momonz

I think memory cooling does matter when you overclock it.


----------



## momonz

Forgive me guys for spamming a bit. But I can't help myself with this...


----------



## rievhardt

^ I like the looks of that card too, i just hope the silver bezel doesn't stain or change color due to heat


----------



## momonz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rievhardt*
> 
> ^ I like the looks of that card too, i just hope the silver bezel doesn't stain or change color due to heat


hopefully it won't stain.


----------



## chrisf4lc0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *momonz*
> 
> What a turn of events! My original buyer of 560 Ti back out night before we would meet. Then immediately I arrange to sell it with someone else, which happens to be one of my former boss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We just completed the deal. I would buy XFX 7870 but have to wait till Monday to order. It's just a matter of time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I don't have a video card (my mobo doesn't have video output), I borrowed a 5670 from my friend. Actually that card was my old card I sold to him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw this one card which is $49 cheaper than the XFX 7870. What I like about it is the backplate, able to compete with both 660ti and 7950 (since it is overclocked), quiet fans, and good temperature. TPU has a good review of this card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have thoughts about it?
> 
> EDIT: I think it does have passive VRM cooling based on this pic.


Unfortunately to a change design it will be impossible to use reference water blocks


----------



## barkeater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> Just FYI every single person on here whos had an XFX 78xx has said the coolers on em SUCK. Supposed to be just god awful coolers. Don't keep it it that cool so you have to crank it up. And its supposedly REALLY LOUD and vibrate a lot. Pretty much every persons posts i've read regarding this say if you wanna get an XFX you better change the cooler or go water.
> Just keep it in mind amigo!


Oh really. News to me. I've got mine OC'd pretty well and I don't even have a fancy black ed. Never broke 70 degrees while fan below 60% (i.e., virtually silent) while under stress. Certinly not the best cooler out there but I'd say better than average and if your going to push ultra high OC then your likely going to go custom water anyway. But believe what you want.


----------



## CramComplex

Guys I got a problem, my drivers have started crashing on SC2 with the graphics turned all to high.

My OC's are 1250 / 1350 with +20 on the Power Board Limit and at max 1.225v VDDC via Sapphire Trixx. My GPU is from PowerColor and is a 2GB reference card with an EK-FC 7850 full cover block, done several (5x) benchmarks via Heaven and they haven't crashed during my benches and the temps don't exceed 37*C.

I've tried all sorts to unlock the VDDC on the GPU but I haven't tried to flash the bios to the ASUS one that apparently unlocks the voltage on compatible cards.

Right now I'm stumped as to what to do with this card.









The last resort is maybe flash the BIOS of my card to the ASUS one but I have yet to grow some







to do it. It's pretty hard to find a reference 7850 2GB these days so I'm pretty scared I might brick my GPU and I don't have a replacement GPU right now.

Any thoughts?


----------



## SectorNine50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CramComplex*
> 
> Guys I got a problem, my drivers have started crashing on SC2 with the graphics turned all to high.
> 
> My OC's are 1250 / 1350 with +20 on the Power Board Limit and at max 1.225v VDDC via Sapphire Trixx. My GPU is from PowerColor and is a 2GB reference card with an EK-FC 7850 full cover block, done several (5x) benchmarks via Heaven and they haven't crashed during my benches and the temps don't exceed 37*C.
> 
> I've tried all sorts to unlock the VDDC on the GPU but I haven't tried to flash the bios to the ASUS one that apparently unlocks the voltage on compatible cards.
> 
> Right now I'm stumped as to what to do with this card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last resort is maybe flash the BIOS of my card to the ASUS one but I have yet to grow some
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to do it. It's pretty hard to find a reference 7850 2GB these days so I'm pretty scared I might brick my GPU and I don't have a replacement GPU right now.
> 
> Any thoughts?


First good step is to see if the problem replicates at stock (or even just less overclocked) settings. It could be that the way SC2 operates puts more strain on an area of the graphics card that isn't quite stable at those clocks and voltage.


----------



## CramComplex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SectorNine50*
> First good step is to see if the problem replicates at stock (or even just less overclocked) settings. It could be that the way SC2 operates puts more strain on an area of the graphics card that isn't quite stable at those clocks and voltage.


I went back to stock settings and there was no problem either on SC2 or Heaven. Going to try a complete sweep of Trixx and the AMD drivers and might be rolling back to 12.6 w/c according to my research is more stable than 12.10 that I'm using.

Will report back after doing some benches on Heaven with 12.6 drivers.


----------



## bf3player1978

just wondering what the best drivers for my xfire 7850's would be for win8..ty


----------



## SectorNine50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bf3player1978*
> 
> just wondering what the best drivers for my xfire 7850's would be for win8..ty


12.11 Beta drivers are excellent, if they don't cause crashes for you. Start there, then go to 12.9.


----------



## CramComplex

Driver wipe, TRiXX wipe, CC Cleaner, Driver Sweeper, re-installed drivers for 12.6 and TriXX, OC is back to normal...nothing works like a good driver/software wipe.


----------



## bf3player1978

im running 12.10 now w no flaws. if i run 12.11beta cc does not install and i cannot overclock with cc. i prefer not to use trixx.


----------



## krisxzx

hi all,
i have a 7850 and i cant get the core clock past 1125Mhz with out it crashing after a few mins of BF3, my voltage is 1.225.
anyone have any tips or suggestions ? This is my first time OCing a GPU and i see most people get over 1200mhz on stock volts.
thanks in advance


----------



## chrisf4lc0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krisxzx*
> 
> hi all,
> i have a 7850 and i cant get the core clock past 1125Mhz with out it crashing after a few mins of BF3, my voltage is 1.225.
> anyone have any tips or suggestions ? This is my first time OCing a GPU and i see most people get over 1200mhz on stock volts.
> thanks in advance


What make is your 7850? The problem with OC'ing is that not all the chips have been made the same it is a pot luck if your card overclock better or worse... Also what drivers are you using?

Sent from Xperia Pro


----------



## CramComplex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krisxzx*
> 
> hi all,
> i have a 7850 and i cant get the core clock past 1125Mhz with out it crashing after a few mins of BF3, my voltage is 1.225.
> anyone have any tips or suggestions ? This is my first time OCing a GPU and i see most people get over 1200mhz on stock volts.
> thanks in advance


Well not really, I have a powercolor 7850 reference and I can only get to 1050 on stock volts stable on heaven dx11, even under a full cover gpu block lol so yeah it's just like a silicon lottery imho


----------



## barkeater

A lot of things could be issue. What do you have the board power set at? How are your temps and how are you controlling the gpu fan? Are you also OC'ing the cpu at same time (or the gpu ram)? I really don't like using bf3 to test gpu oc stability until after I have established a stable oc using a program like Kombustor to stress the gpu. what are your computer specs (esp the power source).


----------



## 1EvilMan

Odd, I subscribed but didn't post up my stuff I guess. I've only had my R7870 Hawk for a month or so and it's awesome. Running 1200/1400 with a very small bump in core voltage.

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/4p8ru/


----------



## momonz

2 full weeks to go before my XFX 7870 will arrive.. I can't hardly wait..


----------



## momonz

I am surprised that there are only 19 7870 members. I thought this card is a popular mid-range card.


----------



## d3adsy

Some version or something had faulty capacitators that`s why.


----------



## d3adsy

Running my 7850 core 1050 MHz and memory 1450 MHz on a strestest with 50+ C normal?


----------



## kmac20

Seems pretty normal to me. Mines around 55 on load at 1120/1250 on the Twin Frozr III cooler.

Once again though I'd recommend trying to lower your memory speeds. I believe you'll get higher benchmark scores. As someone else on here taught me, after a certain speed the error checking the memory starts doing actually becomes a detriment to scores/FPS.

For me its 1250. Thats the inflection point on my card. 1260 my futuremark score starts dropping. A small amount mind you, only about 10 points, but drops nonetheless. Drops increasingly lower as I up the memory speeds accordingly. Try around 1200 for memory and compare that to the scores you get on futuremark now.


----------



## d3adsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> Seems pretty normal to me.



And i will try to lower memory and see what happens. But atm i got good texture fillrate, pixel fillrate and bandwidth


----------



## ValSidalv21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> Seems pretty normal to me. Mines around 55 on load at 1120/1250 on the Twin Frozr III cooler.
> Once again though I'd recommend trying to lower your memory speeds. I believe you'll get higher benchmark scores. As someone else on here taught me, after a certain speed the error checking the memory starts doing actually becomes a detriment to scores/FPS.
> For me its 1250. Thats the inflection point on my card. 1260 my futuremark score starts dropping. A small amount mind you, only about 10 points, but drops nonetheless. Drops increasingly lower as I up the memory speeds accordingly. Try around 1200 for memory and compare that to the scores you get on futuremark now.


Yeah, I also noticed that the memory act weird on these cards. Going from 1200 to 1250 gives me a nice performance boost, then the next boost is on 1350 with anything in between causing the performance to drop. I would assume the next performance boost to be at 1450, but I can't get it stable there.

The best way to OC these cards is to max out the core and then look for the memory sweet spot. The core on mine can go up to 1245 with 1225mV, but I settled for 1230 at 1212mV in order to keep my temps just below the 70c mark.


----------



## bf3player1978

Not really sure why you would oc past 1050/1250, other than to increase benchmarks. I have my 7850 set to 1050/1250 and I crush bf3 on full ultra paired with my fx8350.


----------



## krabs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bf3player1978*
> 
> Not really sure why you would oc past 1050/1250, other than to increase benchmarks. I have my 7850 set to 1050/1250 and I crush bf3 on full ultra paired with my fx8350.


For e-penor

It makes people feel good if their 7850 can overclock to reach stock 7870 or 7950 performance.


----------



## d3adsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krabs*
> 
> For e-penor
> It makes people feel good if their 7850 can overclock to reach stock 7870 or 7950 performance.


Wrong crabman. I get a better performance if i pass this mystical 1050/1250 overclock.


----------



## barkeater

post results or it didn't happen


----------



## 1EvilMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *momonz*
> 
> I am surprised that there are only 19 7870 members. I thought this card is a popular mid-range card.


20. I just haven't made the list yet. Lol


----------



## emeraldage

Hey all. Figured I'd make a post here. Am I an unlucky one?

I have a 7850 DD from XFX... The most I can get out of it on stock voltage is 1020mhz. On 1175mV I thought I had a good OC at 1130, but then several days later I blue screened. Tried turning clock down by 5mhz, 3 times in a row blue screened right away.

it's rough seeing how people don't seem to have trouble getting 1100mhz+ on stock voltages and I can't even get that with almost a maxed voltage on GPU tweak.

Has anyone been able to unlock voltage control for the card through afterburner? I've tried everything...


----------



## kmac20

GPUTweak is all ive been able to get voltage control with as well.

i also needed a big voltage change from 1.075 to 1.200 in order to get stable at 1120/1250 (GPUTweak max). it's just luck of the cards.

What are your mem clocks?


----------



## emeraldage

Stock. I never ever touch those.


----------



## barkeater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emeraldage*
> 
> Hey all. Figured I'd make a post here. Am I an unlucky one?
> I have a 7850 DD from XFX... The most I can get out of it on stock voltage is 1020mhz. On 1175mV I thought I had a good OC at 1130, but then several days later I blue screened. Tried turning clock down by 5mhz, 3 times in a row blue screened right away.
> it's rough seeing how people don't seem to have trouble getting 1100mhz+ on stock voltages and I can't even get that with almost a maxed voltage on GPU tweak.
> Has anyone been able to unlock voltage control for the card through afterburner? I've tried everything...


I also have the xfx 7850. Have you tried using Trixx to increase board power? I have never used GPU Tweak, but was successful in getting some voltage increase (up to ~ 1.2v) to get stability at higher core clock oc. How are your temps? Again, I used Trixx to create a custom fan profile which helped keep temps in check. How are you testing stability? I personally like using Kombuster for 5 min while bumping vcore by 5-10 MHz at a time and then use a bench like 3dmark for final testing as well as running a game (BF3) for a few hours. when you bsod, what is the error message?


----------



## tuxx

im thinking about getting a 7870, currently running running a 6870...

i know this is overkill, but is anyone running a 7870 in tri or quad crossfire?

if so, benchmarks?







i plan on using my sabertooth z77 to its fullest potential, including quad cards.


----------



## krabs

7800 can't tri or quad
there is only 1 cfx finger


----------



## tuxx

hmm can any in the 7800 series?


----------



## emeraldage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkeater*
> 
> I also have the xfx 7850. Have you tried using Trixx to increase board power? I have never used GPU Tweak, but was successful in getting some voltage increase (up to ~ 1.2v) to get stability at higher core clock oc. How are your temps? Again, I used Trixx to create a custom fan profile which helped keep temps in check. How are you testing stability? I personally like using Kombuster for 5 min while bumping vcore by 5-10 MHz at a time and then use a bench like 3dmark for final testing as well as running a game (BF3) for a few hours. when you bsod, what is the error message?


I have no used Trixxx. I didn't know that power option even applied to AMD stuff, I thought that was how overclocking was done on GTX 6 series. I should probably read more about it then. Temps are fine, when it hits 60c fans go up to 55% I think and it drops below 60c quickly.


----------



## caveman59847

Please add me in I purchased the HIS IceQ H787Q2G2M Radeon HD 7870 GHz Edition 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card on 12/11/2012 and will be able to have it installed on 12/17/2012 and I will upload pics.


----------



## emeraldage

Well I did the power thing. Instead of bluescreening it just freezes now. 1.175V and 1125mhz is unattainable. I loved how I get the worst luck ever. Really sick of AMD already sadly. I had to RMA my last MSi 7850 because I'd get flashes quite often.


----------



## ValSidalv21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emeraldage*
> 
> Well I did the power thing. Instead of bluescreening it just freezes now. 1.175V and 1125mhz is unattainable. I loved how I get the worst luck ever. Really sick of AMD already sadly. I had to RMA my last MSi 7850 because I'd get flashes quite often.


Seriously? You are pissed off at AMD because your card can OC for "only" 30% instead of 40+, how many of your previous cards were able to do that.... yeah, I thought so. If the card works fine on stock it means you got what you paid for, anything over that is added value and you should be grateful for that







.


----------



## emeraldage

People buy a 7850 for stock clocks? And yes I'm upset when sooooo many people get higher than that on stock voltage... My gtx460 was overvolted and overclocked. Enough to take an ENB skyrim game from choppy to smooth! Had that clock for a year or so.

It still seems to be going at 1120mhz and 1173mV.

Btw I SO would've stuck with NVidia and got a 560 ti or a 570 over this AMD stuff. But the XFX AMDs look so freaking cool. And really if AMD could execute better this chip is amazing, ridiculously low power usage and heat are astounding compared to other cards on the market, that's a biggie. My whole system will only use 220watts while gaming, that's 2 monitors and 5.1 surround as well!


----------



## AuraNova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *momonz*
> 
> I am surprised that there are only 19 7870 members. I thought this card is a popular mid-range card.


I'm actually surprised too, but I think the original price point scared too many away at that time. Maybe more will trickle in.

Which brings me to tell everyone that I have all the updates taken care of. Also, added a bit more to the front page. I might ask to have my post be post #1 so that everyone can see it and the list much better.

DO NOT FORGET to PM me any updates you may have of any overclocks or changes.


----------



## Capt

I'm about to purchase an MSI HD7850 Twin Frozr for a friend of mine. Does anyone know if they are reliable? How cool and quite are they compared to some other brands like Sapphire? I'm seeing a lot of people RMA'ing their MSI cards so I don't know.


----------



## krabs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emeraldage*
> 
> People buy a 7850 for stock clocks? And yes I'm upset when sooooo many people get higher than that on stock voltage... My gtx460 was overvolted and overclocked. Enough to take an ENB skyrim game from choppy to smooth! Had that clock for a year or so.
> It still seems to be going at 1120mhz and 1173mV.


Anything above 1100 is good.
I was just as disappointed as you when my 7850 couldn't break 1200.

Weeks ago I recommended somebody to get a 7850 and his card could only get 1020 @ 1.2v stock voltage, THAT is the real guy that deserve pity.


----------



## barkeater

Things to look at if your card is not OC'ing well.

Rest of computer should be all on stock settings.

Reseat graphics card

Check to make sure you have latest drivers from the AMD site (not from XFX, Saphire, etc.)

you can also experiment with betas and previous driver versions

Uninstall and reinstall drivers

both power cables are plugged in

your power supply is well above the min spec for the card in voltage and amperage

your not overheating card which would make it throttle

Also, when reporting a bsod, indicate the exact error message you are getting. check the windows error log for any other messages.

If possible, try the card in an known working system and see if you get same problem.

As others have indicated, AMD will not accept rma unless there is a defect occurring. Not being able to achieve OC is not considered a defect unless it is a factory oc.

If everything checks out and your still not happy with your oc results, sell card and get another as each card is going to be unique in this regard as to how well it oc's and hope you luck out and get a better card.


----------



## Mattb2e

I was considering picking up a second Sapphire HD7870 OC, however I noticed that Newegg discontinued them. Whats up with that?


----------



## Jayjr1105

Just occurred to me that I'm not on the club list. Anyways here ya go...



Validation

Also here is a terrible pic of it with the celly...


----------



## emeraldage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krabs*
> 
> Anything above 1100 is good.
> I was just as disappointed as you when my 7850 couldn't break 1200.
> Weeks ago I recommended somebody to get a 7850 and his card could only get 1020 @ 1.2v stock voltage, THAT is the real guy that deserve pity.


You know what's funny? That's the exact same I could reach on stock. 1020mhz was my highest stock voltage I tried, I did it awhile ago I can't remember I thought it would crash at 1025mhz. But yeah just my luck as usual!









@Barkeater, Ever since I started using Trixx and turned the board power to 20% now it doesn't blue screen, stuff will just freeze and I'll have to end the program. My current 1120mhz is still going fine for a day so far, unless the freezing glitch is from the 12.11 drivers. I installed those not too long ago when I read most of their glitching is fixed.

Update - Ah no wonder it's still working fine, it just randomly went back to stock clocks. Oh how I hate this card. :/ This card is truly a roller coaster ride... It's a love hate relationship.


----------



## kmac20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capt*
> 
> I'm about to purchase an MSI HD7850 Twin Frozr for a friend of mine. Does anyone know if they are reliable? How cool and quite are they compared to some other brands like Sapphire? I'm seeing a lot of people RMA'ing their MSI cards so I don't know.


Thats the card I have. at the oc and volts I have (1120/1200 @1.2v) it stays at a cool 53C with fan around 50%. And the fan is pretty quiet at that speed. At 60% is when I really start to hear it. Although I guess depending on noise from your other fans you might here it at 50%.


----------



## Capt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> Thats the card I have. at the oc and volts I have (1120/1200 @1.2v) it stays at a cool 53C with fan around 50%. And the fan is pretty quiet at that speed. At 60% is when I really start to hear it. Although I guess depending on noise from your other fans you might here it at 50%.


So would you say it's worth getting over the sapphire one?


----------



## emeraldage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capt*
> 
> I'm about to purchase an MSI HD7850 Twin Frozr for a friend of mine. Does anyone know if they are reliable? How cool and quite are they compared to some other brands like Sapphire? I'm seeing a lot of people RMA'ing their MSI cards so I don't know.


I had to RMA mine as well, had screen flickering issues. I'd only recommend the XFX double D I have now. Although it requires two pcie connectors which kind of upsets me. But I can't even hear the fans till 55%, and when I'm gaming I don't even hear it at 65%. Obviously you don't need those fans that high unless your OC'd otherwise temps and fans will take care of themselves. My biggest reasoning on this card is they were nice enough to put 2 DVIs on it among all the other outputs. And the card is probably one of the coolest looking GPUs I've ever seen and not plasticy.


----------



## cdoublejj

any one have bad luck with this card?

http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/graphics/38809-powercolor-pcs-hd7850/?page=12

Reviews are decent and it fits my needs to a T.


----------



## kmac20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capt*
> 
> So would you say it's worth getting over the sapphire one?


I think so. Whisper quiet, cool as ice, and good warranty, plus (in my humble opinion) it looks pretty cool? Whats not to love?

EDIT: also whoever repped me because they need to sell stuff....You are aware you need _other people_ to rep you, right? You cant just click rep 35 times and suddenly you're allowed to sell things. Thats kinda the whole point: you need to contribute in order to gain that privilege. I do appreciate you appreciating me though.


----------



## emeraldage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> any one have bad luck with this card?
> http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/graphics/38809-powercolor-pcs-hd7850/?page=12
> Reviews are decent and it fits my needs to a T.


I've never used it before. But I will contribute of just saying get one with dual fans. Typically quieter for sure.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emeraldage*
> 
> I've never used it before. But I will contribute of just saying get one with dual fans. Typically quieter for sure.


well the down side this is the only card that has the ALL the features/i want need. reviews said temps weren't bad, noise wasn't to bad either, i already have an intake fan running full til any ways. Guess I'll have to get it if i can and report back.


----------



## emeraldage

Haha well. The only features I noticed on these cards are XFX putting another DVI on theirs. If you're going to OC and all it's another story but about all of these you never have to worry about temp and noise if you're leaving it on stock. People over think things I say haha. If you're just going to stay stock, mine as well go for the coolest looking card, or your favorite company, or which company has the best support/warranty!


----------



## astrovasilis

May i ask which is the highest scor at Heaven 3.0 with all to extreme with a Hd 7870;


----------



## emeraldage

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/radeon-hd-7870-review-benchmark,3148-5.html

If that's what you're looking for..


----------



## d3adsy

In need of help. My gpu is under load and i am doing nothing atm. Allready reinstalled drivers.


----------



## jellybeans69

Another 7850 Owner here. Sapphire 7850 2gb.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5233859

GPU @ 1150/1440 , +20% power , and didn't go over 55*
CPU @ 4,8 ghz
12.11 11 beta

Here's a quick run i did earlier this week , will be posting multiple benches later on next weekend.


----------



## emeraldage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> Another 7850 Owner here. Sapphire 7850 2gb.
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5233859
> GPU @ 1150/1440 , +20% power , and didn't go over 55*
> CPU @ 4,8 ghz
> 12.11 11 beta
> Here's a quick run i did earlier this week , will be posting multiple benches later on next weekend.


On 12.11? Stock voltage? How long have you been running that? That just makes me mad. I can get 1020 on stock voltage is all..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3adsy*
> 
> In need of help. My gpu is under load and i am doing nothing atm. Allready reinstalled drivers.


I have really no idea what to say to this. Check your processes incase you closed a game but the game didn't actually close in processes, (Happens to me often with planetside). Are your temps up and is it in it's high clock state? Just your monitoring program bugging? Not really sure how to help much with this!


----------



## gian84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiranui12*
> 
> hey guys sorry for this is going to be a newbie question... Im planning to get a HD7850 OC ed Php10450 ($250) or HD7870 OC ed Php11990 ($292) .... the price diff is just only Php2000 ($40~50), I cant go with the 7950 which is like 15k in here ($365)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well what if we OC both HD7000 cards like 1.2ghz core clock who will have the better performance?


Go with the 7870. Once overclocked, it can match the 7950 in stock speed. But if you cand afford it the 7950 would ofcourse be better since it scales well with an overclock.


----------



## emeraldage

So still having issues with my card if anyone knows the answer. Can't even get 1020mhz to stick anymore. Everything else is stock, after awhile it just randomly reverts to 860mhz which is stock clock, and never goes back until I restart... Just stupid drivers?


----------



## zubzero689

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emeraldage*
> 
> So still having issues with my card if anyone knows the answer. Can't even get 1020mhz to stick anymore. Everything else is stock, after awhile it just randomly reverts to 860mhz which is stock clock, and never goes back until I restart... Just stupid drivers?


I would be lucky if you can even overclock it at all i had a asus 560 before going to my 7870 now and i couldnt even oc it more the 5 its stock was 925 i couldnt even get it to go to 930 with out crashing no matter what i tried


----------



## krabs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emeraldage*
> 
> On 12.11? Stock voltage? How long have you been running that? That just makes me mad. I can get 1020 on stock voltage is all..
> !


stock voltage are different for low and high ASIC

the 3 common stock voltage for 7850 are 1.075 , 1.138 , 1.213

poor asic = higher stock voltage = higher "stock overclock" but might have lower max overclock since there is less voltage headroom to increase


----------



## emeraldage

Mine is the 1.138. I've noticed something odd I've never been able to figure out and no one has answered. My 1020mhz stock voltage overclock works perfect and dandy. Had afterburner up the whole tim to make sure. And I always noticed it randomly would return back to 860mhz and stick until I restarted. So today I applied the OC. Ran Kombuster for an hour, then played planet side for 2 hours. Still at 1020. I started up second life which I'm on often, then it went back to 860. If I reapply OC, still stays at 860, with all the power states working properly. I noticed when I still had second life up it randomly went back up to 1020mhz for like 10-15 mins or so, then back to 860. Makes no sense to me, if I opened kombuster again it would stay at 860. Extremly frustrated. And still WISHED SO BADLY MSi afterburner supporter 7800s voltage...


----------



## krabs

give gpu tweak a try ... version 2.2.6.0

many 7850 users reported afterburner problems in oc-UK forums.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emeraldage*
> 
> Haha well. The only features I noticed on these cards are XFX putting another DVI on theirs. If you're going to OC and all it's another story but about all of these you never have to worry about temp and noise if you're leaving it on stock. People over think things I say haha. If you're just going to stay stock, mine as well go for the coolest looking card, or your favorite company, or which company has the best support/warranty!


While i do care about looks i need two DVI ports and a HDMI so i can hook up two screens and a tv. I also need it to be all black or black and blue to match my other parts, every thing is black in my case so having say a blue a gfx card would look terrible. I plan on getting what ever clocks i can i get. oc is not first priory. Hopefully i can buy a 7850 before to long, hopefully they crossfire better i the future so i can buy another one down the road.


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emeraldage*
> 
> On 12.11? Stock voltage? How long have you been running that? That just makes me mad. I can get 1020 on stock voltage is all..
> I have really no idea what to say to this. Check your processes incase you closed a game but the game didn't actually close in processes, (Happens to me often with planetside). Are your temps up and is it in it's high clock state? Just your monitoring program bugging? Not really sure how to help much with this!


+20% power using SappTrix , so obviously not stock.
Max i can bench 3dmark11 , as i was testing it yesterday is around 1215/1449 , this is not stable for games though. Also maximum graphic score i could get with Cpu being @ 4.2 and card at 1215/1449 - 7990 or so. If i'll have more time during weekend might bench it with cpu @ 5 ghz due to cold winter air now. And yes 12.11 beta 11

I'll edit my post when i get home with exact voltage of card.

*Edit:* Looks like card might be voltage locked @1.210 , power at 0 +20% or -20% doesn't seem to change it, tried monitoring trough hardwaremonitor/gpu-z. So seems like all my results were for stock volts. So i guess i was just lucky with high enough stock volts =/


----------



## emeraldage

Well I've never heard of that power allowance option causing instability it's more about voltages I thought. And I'm so jealous of you haha..

Also I've been using all different programs.. I have been setting the clock with trixx lately, which I installed. And monitoring with msiafterburner. Maybe msiafterburner just running causes issues possibly?

Woke up this morning, it's back to 1020mhz lol.



Why does CCC say I have 6 graphics cards? lol


----------



## momonz

My XFX 7870 just arrived!







Will take pics later.


----------



## chalkypink

Reading on Sapphire's forum, I found the HD 7870 OC I just got from Amazon is in the series of SKUs affected by the notorious "black screen" issue (I found out about it just a little too late). I can't tell if my card has this problem or if the lockups I've had so far are just from unstable OCs. Should I RMA the thing just to be safe?


----------



## Stemnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *momonz*
> 
> My XFX 7870 just arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will take pics later.


Double D? It's one sexy card. I want a second one









I got it OC'd to 1120/1450 with Trixx. I game for hours and it runs pretty decently cool. Great FPS in Planetside 2 (modified ultra settings) and other games.

What resolution is Toms using?


----------



## momonz

Add me to the club!









GPU-Z Validation


----------



## momonz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stemnin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *momonz*
> 
> My XFX 7870 just arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will take pics later.
> 
> 
> 
> Double D? It's one sexy card. I want a second one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got it OC'd to 1120/1450 with Trixx. I game for hours and it runs pretty decently cool. Great FPS in Planetside 2 (modified ultra settings) and other games.
Click to expand...

Nice!







Yes I have the DD edition too.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stemnin*
> 
> Double D? It's one sexy card. I want a second one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got it OC'd to 1120/1450 with Trixx. I game for hours and it runs pretty decently cool. Great FPS in Planetside 2 (modified ultra settings) and other games.
> What resolution is Toms using?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What do you mean by modified Ultra settings in Planetside?


----------



## Stemnin

Find your useroptions.ini in the Planetside 2 installation (back it up somewhere!).

Either create a new useroptions.ini or remove what was in it.
This should be the right one.

You can probably change 'ShadowQuality=3' to 'ShadowQuality=4'

I changed some settings a bit lower to get a smoother fps without much of a graphics hit. (not sure what settings right now)


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stemnin*
> 
> Find your useroptions.ini in the Planetside 2 installation (back it up somewhere!).
> Either create a new useroptions.ini or remove what was in it.
> This should be the right one.
> You can probably change 'ShadowQuality=3' to 'ShadowQuality=4'
> I changed some settings a bit lower to get a smoother fps without much of a graphics hit. (not sure what settings right now)


Thanks, I'll have to try it when I get home later. I'll do the honors of your first +rep


----------



## kmac20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> +20% power using SappTrix , so obviously not stock.
> Max i can bench 3dmark11 , as i was testing it yesterday is around 1215/1449 , this is not stable for games though. Also maximum graphic score i could get with Cpu being @ 4.2 and card at 1215/1449 - 7990 or so. If i'll have more time during weekend might bench it with cpu @ 5 ghz due to cold winter air now. And yes 12.11 beta 11
> I'll edit my post when i get home with exact voltage of card.
> *Edit:* Looks like card might be voltage locked @1.210 , power at 0 +20% or -20% doesn't seem to change it, tried monitoring trough hardwaremonitor/gpu-z. So seems like all my results were for stock volts. So i guess i was just lucky with high enough stock volts =/


Power setting does not adjust the voltage. it allows your card to operate within +/- % of the set voltage. Meaning it allows for fluctuations. You should always have it cranked up, that way your card can take more power and not have an issue. But it is not, itself, a voltage adjustment.

Meaning it could be at stock and be at +20%, as you have found out. If you want to adjust the voltage try GPU tweak. It is the ONLY program I have gotten to work in setting my 7850 voltage.

I also would suggest lowering your MEMORY oc, as I think you'll get higher scores/FPS memory checking starts to decrease performance at those speeds; the specific speed where your card starts to lose performance varies from card to card. Also if your OC is not stable for games, I would recommend you lower it anyway. Being unstable in any area can cause issues down the road.

Just my input man. Hope it all helps.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emeraldage*
> 
> Well I've never heard of that power allowance option causing instability it's more about voltages I thought. And I'm so jealous of you haha..
> 
> Why does CCC say I have 6 graphics cards? lol


As I've said the power allowance CAN cause instability, especially when overclock. If your card needs more power, but the power allowance doesn't allow for it, it can cause some issues.

Also those 6 things look like cards but they're actually catalyst PROFILES that you can set and change and whatever. They're all your card.

Hope I've helped you guys.


----------



## jellybeans69

^
Yeah already guessed so , is there any way of going past 1.225 with gpu tweak? As it allows max of 1225 , while my stock is already 1.21 and temps are not the issue? I was testing maximum benchability so thats why i said it was only good up to 1215/1450 , forgot to tune it down to playable settings and crashed Dota 2 within ~10 mins.


----------



## raghu78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> Power setting does not adjust the voltage. it allows your card to operate within +/- % of the set voltage. Meaning it allows for fluctuations. You should always have it cranked up, that way your card can take more power and not have an issue. But it is not, itself, a voltage adjustment.


the power control has nothing to do with voltage. its completely related to power supplied to board. if you have a HD 7970 Ghz with 250w TDP then +20% allows the power draw to go upto 300w. When you overclock if you don't max out power to +20% the clocks can be throttled .
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> I was testing maximum benchability so thats why i said it was only good up to 1215/1450 , forgot to tune it down to playable settings and crashed Dota 2 within ~10 mins.


for testing stability Heaven,3D Mark 11, BF3, Farcry 3 can be used. they are quite demanding and can easily indicate if the overclock is unstable. 1200 Mhz is a very good overclock. make sure you monitor core and vrm temps.


----------



## barkeater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emeraldage*
> 
> So still having issues with my card if anyone knows the answer. Can't even get 1020mhz to stick anymore. Everything else is stock, after awhile it just randomly reverts to 860mhz which is stock clock, and never goes back until I restart... Just stupid drivers?


could be your power supply as its just over the min spec for the card.


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raghu78*
> 
> the power control has nothing to do with voltage. its completely related to power supplied to board. if you have a HD 7970 Ghz with 250w TDP then +20% allows the power draw to go upto 300w. When you overclock if you don't max out power to +20% the clocks can be throttled .
> for testing stability Heaven,3D Mark 11, BF3, Farcry 3 can be used. they are quite demanding and can easily indicate if the overclock is unstable. 1200 Mhz is a very good overclock. make sure you monitor core and vrm temps.


So is there any way to get my card past 1.225v? Except bios flash that is.

I know it's good , i don't have VRM sensors so i can only monitor core temps either way they ain't the issue









Here goes as promised , please note cpu-z is showing low voltages due to C states enabled.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5299969
http://www.UploadScreenshot.com/image/1773508/8459998

http://www.UploadScreenshot.com/image/1773512/962050

No matter how much vcore i gave cpu it didn't want to log on into windows with 5,3, even +0.6 offset and 1.9 pll







Please note , everything is on air , just opened balcony that's in my room thats why temps are so low from chilled air coming in.


----------



## boxwunder13

Count me in. I love my Sapphire 7850, especially since I got it for $200 after rebate. I am glad I stumbled across this club.


----------



## andrenoites

Does the 7850 AMD OEM (reference card) suport voltage control?

Im going to buy 2 for crossfire with watercooling so the cooler doesn't matter for me, I'm just buyng the cheapest card

Tnx


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrenoites*
> 
> Does the 7850 AMD OEM (reference card) suport voltage control?
> Im going to buy 2 for crossfire with watercooling so the cooler doesn't matter for me, I'm just buyng the cheapest card
> Tnx


They all only go up to 1.225V

There is no card out there that can go higher i think......

Btw, WC on these cards look good but they wont help you getting a higher overclock at all, the heat from these cards is nothing and even the crappy reference cooler on it can handle that and it doesnt matter how high you OC them.


----------



## kmac20

ya sry i wrote voltage instead of power on that second line. Mis-typed. Rest was correct (I said power after ).

1.225V is a lot for that card.


----------



## andrenoites

I already have the WC system with 2 GPU blocks from EK

Since they all have voltage control then I will order 2 x AMD OEM 7850 2GB

I can buy them for 165€ each, at 330€ is much more powerfull and cheaper than a single 7970

Don't you think it's a good deal?


----------



## krabs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> They all only go up to 1.225V
> There is no card out there that can go higher i think......
> Btw, WC on these cards look good but they wont help you getting a higher overclock at all, the heat from these cards is nothing and even the crappy reference cooler on it can handle that and it doesnt matter how high you OC them.


There is a review of powercolor PCS+ which they measured it to have 1.26v stock

An adventurous bios flasher @ overclockersUK forum said the asus TOP bios allow up to 1.3v but it bugs out 1 of the display output until it's only usable in cfx mode


----------



## raghu78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrenoites*
> 
> I already have the WC system with 2 GPU blocks from EK
> Since they all have voltage control then I will order 2 x AMD OEM 7850 2GB
> I can buy them for 165€ each, at 330€ is much more powerfull and cheaper than a single 7970
> Don't you think it's a good deal?


Given the inherent issues with multi GPU like microstuttering , poor CF scaling in few games you are better off with a single GPU. Go for a HD 7950 boost and overclock it. you will get a more consistent experience whith smoothness which is impossible on a multi GPU solution. think and decide.


----------



## andrenoites

Right now i'm with a 7950 on my pc overclocked to 1200mhz with a 7970 bios.

This single card can't handle BF3 in ultra at a steady 60fps v-sync (fullHD resolution)

So after this I tested with 2 crossfired 7950 810mhz (stock) and the game was flawless, constant 60fps vsync and only 60-70% gpu usage.

The only disadvantage is the price (2x 7950 costs +500€) while 2x7850 costs only 330€ and after overclock can archieve the same performance as a 7950 stock crossfire


----------



## raghu78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrenoites*
> 
> Right now i'm with a 7950 on my pc overclocked to 1200mhz with a 7970 bios.
> This single card can't handle BF3 in ultra at a steady 60fps v-sync (fullHD resolution)
> So after this I tested with 2 crossfired 7950 810mhz (stock) and the game was flawless, constant 60fps vsync and only 60-70% gpu usage.
> The only disadvantage is the price (2x 7950 costs +500€) while 2x7850 costs only 330€ and after overclock can archieve the same performance as a 7950 stock crossfire


what you are expecting is your min fps to be above 60 all the time. thats difficult on single GPU. anyway whats your min fps. does it go below 50 fps. With a HD 7950 at 1.2 Ghz i think you should be able to stay above 50 fps. but you are only talking about a single game. Also in new games CF drivers take quite a bit of time to work very well. Farcry 3 has stuttering issues with CF. future drivers will fix it. but thats the issue. you have to wait for it.


----------



## barkeater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> They all only go up to 1.225V
> There is no card out there that can go higher i think......
> Btw, WC on these cards look good but they wont help you getting a higher overclock at all, the heat from these cards is nothing and even the crappy reference cooler on it can handle that and it doesnt matter how high you OC them.


not true. however, you need to get the power version: http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/4725/msi_radeon_hd_7850_2gb_power_edition_overclocked_video_card_review/index.html


----------



## Absurd

Ok for anyone interested in the new Tahiti LE 7870's and how they perform/overclock, I just got my Club3d 7870 jokercard in the mail today, and I'm more impressed by it than my 7970 ghz edition.
I tested the card in guild wars 2 with supersampling on, which for some reason can't run in the boost state for more than a minute on my 7970 even with power set to +20% at only 1100mhz.
With the 7870, I didnt have any such problems. From the stock 975/1500, I managed to overclock it to 1240/1690 before getting any driver crashes. There was a lot of artifacts at that speed however, so I backed it off to 1210/1690 before the artifacts were fully gone. This is at stock voltage (which for the card is 1.256V, the same as my 7970 ghz ed).
Gpu-z doesn't seem to support this card yet, so I used the new version of hwinfo64 for monitoring (which identifies the chip as 7890 tahiti LE). There doesn't seem to be VRM temp sensors, sadly, but interestingly enough I can view the intermediate boost states of the card (when not overclocked), which I wasn't able to see on my 7970. Maybe this is just a feature of the new version of hwinfo64.. I havent checked with my other card yet.
I bought this locally for 235€ (I live in vienna, austria). I know the VTX3D card can be had for about 220 and the powercolor for around 225-230, but I wanted the club3d because it seemed to do the best out of most of the reviews I've read so far, and my sample performs even better than those, for once.
The only negatives so far are, yeah it uses a lot of power... but the card is just shy of a 7950 in stock performance, for a good 50 euros less.. and I think overclocked, this seems easily as fast as a stock 7970 (I might do some benchmarks later to see if thats actually true). The other thing I wasn't so thrilled about was the fan noise, which is pretty nasty when you make a fan profile that goes above about 50%.
I might try some crossfire too. I actually bought this card for my other PC, but because it crossfires with the 7900's, I might as well give it a go.

Heres a couple of screenies to go with this. Hope this has all been useful to someone..

Highest core/memory without crashes:


Highest core/memory with no artifacts;


----------



## kpo6969

Aida 64 (latest beta-paid version) will show vram temps and voltage. It does on my Powercolor and hwinfo64 shows mine as a 7890 also.


----------



## Roadkill95

Hey guys, I have a Sapphire 7850 OC edition with the dual x cooler and I was wondering if 1200/1350 at 1.212 volts is a safe 24/7 OC for this card?


----------



## momonz

Playing BF3 at ultra high settings, my temperature is at max 71 deg Celsius and average 63 deg Celsius. Not bad =)


----------



## DizzlePro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadkill95*
> 
> Hey guys, I have a Sapphire 7850 OC edition with the dual x cooler and I was wondering if 1200/1350 at 1.212 volts is a safe 24/7 OC for this card?


That's safe as long as your cards temps are fine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *momonz*
> 
> Playing BF3 at ultra high settings, my temperature is at max 71 deg Celsius and average 63 deg Celsius. Not bad =)


XFX DD coolers are not as bad as people make out to be, My xfx 7850 @ 1200/1470 peaks at 63c in BF3 ultra


----------



## momonz

Well at least yours is overclock. Mine is running at stock, it's just good. Not great.


----------



## Roadkill95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> That's safe as long as your cards temps are fine
> XFX DD coolers are not as bad as people make out to be, My xfx 7850 @ 1200/1470 peaks at 63c in BF3 ultra


Yeah, max is ~58°C after a few hours of BF3. I got it to 1200/1375 yesterday I might push it a bit further though, what voltage are you running your's at?


----------



## DizzlePro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadkill95*
> 
> Yeah, max is ~58°C after a few hours of BF3. I got it to 1200/1375 yesterday I might push it a bit further though, what voltage are you running your's at?


1.150v 24/7


----------



## Roadkill95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> 1.150v 24/7


Wow, most mine would do at 1.15 was 1100/1350.


----------



## AuraNova

Welcome *caveman59847* and *Stemnin* to the club.

Anyone recently try a run and see how high they can go on theirs?


----------



## momonz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuraNova*
> 
> Welcome *caveman59847* and *Stemnin* to the club.
> 
> Anyone recently try a run and see how high they can go on theirs?


Hey, I want to be part of the club too


----------



## momonz

Merry Christmas everyone! =)


----------



## emeraldage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuraNova*
> 
> Welcome *caveman59847* and *Stemnin* to the club.
> Anyone recently try a run and see how high they can go on theirs?


Kind of, except I can get like 1020mhz on stock clock, and it'll just randomly revert to 860mhz for an hour then go back to 1020... I don't get it and still no one can figure it out :/ Also since my computer suddenly blue screens after sleep mode I just shut it off now, which mostly gets rid of the 860mhz problem because it takes awhile before it goes back to 860mhz.

It's not the power supply whoever said that, Powersupply could run 2 of these and an i5 and all. Just to test I plugged everything into a killawatt, including my speakers, 2 monitors and all. When I was gaming it was only using 220watts. And remember that's with all peripherals.


----------



## krabs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emeraldage*
> 
> I don't get it and still no one can figure it out :/ .


don't use multiple clock changing programs at once , CCC , afterburner, trixx, gpu-tweak, browser with hardware acceleration
close them all ... only use 1 overclock program and 1 game


----------



## kpo6969

GPU-Z for Tahiti 7870:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=177028


----------



## eternal7trance

Add me to the club I suppose.

Is there any benefit to hooking up a monitor with mini dp to dvi vs just using an hdmi cord? Besides the sound which I don't care about.


----------



## knightslay2

My friend got a new 7850 (Gigabyte GV-R785OC-2GD) and it is running the latest drivers. It had problems with some freezing in games and random full orange screen and blank white. I have told my friend to underclock in the CCC. I think it has helped but it seems to crash in Mozila Firefox after leaving it on idle or in use after an hour of use. Is there anything I can do? I have also checked if it is possible to flash the bios update but it doesn't support that version.


----------



## DizzlePro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knightslay2*
> 
> My friend got a new 7850 (Gigabyte GV-R785OC-2GD) and it is running the latest drivers. It had problems with some freezing in games and random full orange screen and blank white. I have told my friend to underclock in the CCC. I think it has helped but it seems to crash in Mozila Firefox after leaving it on idle or in use after an hour of use. Is there anything I can do? I have also checked if it is possible to flash the bios update but it doesn't support that version.


Are you running the latest betas(12.11) or the latest stable drivers (12.10)?

You should turn off Hardware acceleration in Firefox.
Options>Advanced tab>General>settings list>UNCHECK "*Use hardware acceleration when available*"


----------



## ValSidalv21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuraNova*
> 
> Anyone recently try a run and see how high they can go on theirs?


I got my 7850 up to 1245/5400 with 1225mV last month, so you can update my OC if you wish so.

Here is the validation:
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/ache8/
And here is the 3DMark11 score with that OC:
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5021846


----------



## Roadkill95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ValSidalv21*
> 
> I got my 7850 up to 1245/5400 with 1225mV last month, so you can update my OC if you wish so.
> Here is the validation:
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/ache8/
> And here is the 3DMark11 score with that OC:
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5021846


I found that my FPS dropped when i increased core from 1185 to 1200 because I had to bump up the voltage as well. I get best performance with core 1185/1400+ but then I'd have to set the voltage to 1.215, and I don't want to do that. I'm running at 1.16v 1100/1410, might bump up core a little bit but I think I'm gonna keep this for a while.


----------



## knightslay2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> Are you running the latest betas(12.11) or the latest stable drivers (12.10)?
> You should turn off Hardware acceleration in Firefox.
> Options>Advanced tab>General>settings list>UNCHECK "*Use hardware acceleration when available*"


I remember it is 12.10. I will confirm with my friend. He told me today the comp crashed mid-game before didn't have this issue. Could it be a voltage issue or a bad card?


----------



## ValSidalv21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadkill95*
> 
> I found that my FPS dropped when i increased core from 1185 to 1200 because I had to bump up the voltage as well. I get best performance with core 1185/1400+ but then I'd have to set the voltage to 1.215, and I don't want to do that. I'm running at 1.16v 1100/1410, might bump up core a little bit but I think I'm gonna keep this for a while.


Mine loves voltage, if I could give her more then 1225mV the core would definitely go higher, but then temps would become a problem.


----------



## krabs

Strange that nearly all 7850 seem to have the software voltage cap at 1225mv while 7870 can go higher.
Nearly a year since this card is out, nobody found a reliable way to bypass the limit ?


----------



## RenHoakRex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ValSidalv21*
> 
> Mine loves voltage, if I could give her more then 1225mV the core would definitely go higher, but then temps would become a problem.


Same with my DD edition but unfortunatly doesn't handle heat very well. The single fan edition handles heat better lol only voltage doesn't improve OC ability alot.


----------



## Roadkill95

Also, add me to the club I guess. Here's my GPU-Z validation











Not a monster OC but I'm happy with it.


----------



## kpo6969

Would you change my 7850 to 7870 please. Thanks

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/g8pby/


----------



## Roadkill95

One question though, I keep on grey screening when I set my memory to 1400+ and it's really annoying. Should I bump up the voltage a bit more? Or is my card incapable of having a memory overclock of 1400?


----------



## Mantas333

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadkill95*
> 
> One question though, I keep on grey screening when I set my memory to 1400+ and it's really annoying. Should I bump up the voltage a bit more? Or is my card incapable of having a memory overclock of 1400?


If you get grey or blue screen this unstability problem can be solved just by increasing voltage. I recommend to increase not to far - maximum 1.25v for hd 7850 and no more than 1.3v for hd 7870. If you can still see this unstability with voltage maxed probably your card will not run more than 1400MHz. properly.


----------



## Roadkill95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mantas333*
> 
> If you get grey or blue screen this unstability problem can be solved just by increasing voltage. I recommend to increase not to far - maximum 1.25v for hd 7850 and no more than 1.3v for hd 7870. If you can still see this unstability with voltage maxed probably your card will not run more than 1400MHz. properly.


Thanks bud, my current vddc is at 1.200 so I should be fine with a small bump. Also I found that AB was more stable than Trixx so I set my desired voltage and core clock on Trixx , close it, open Afterburner and then set memory clock on AB instead.


----------



## Mantas333

Can anybody add me to the club?







This is my Msi HD 7850 twin frozr III oc


----------



## ValSidalv21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadkill95*
> 
> One question though, I keep on grey screening when I set my memory to 1400+ and it's really annoying. Should I bump up the voltage a bit more? Or is my card incapable of having a memory overclock of 1400?


Increasing the core voltage won't do anything for the memory OC capability, you'll need to find a way to bump the memory voltage for that. There is a modded version of Trixx here on OCN able to do this but I haven't tried it myself. If you find it and decide to try it report back with the results.


----------



## DizzlePro

MODDED VERSION OF TRIXX WHICH ALLOWS VRAM VOLTAGE CONTROL

http://www.overclock.net/t/1196856/official-amd-radeon-hd-7950-7970-7990-owners-thread/17260#post_18441904


----------



## barkeater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ValSidalv21*
> 
> Increasing the core voltage won't do anything for the memory OC capability, you'll need to find a way to bump the memory voltage for that. There is a modded version of Trixx here on OCN able to do this but I haven't tried it myself. If you find it and decide to try it report back with the results.


I have access to the video voltage settings from within mobo bios. I think can also access within windows using gigabyte tweak launcher.


----------



## ValSidalv21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkeater*
> 
> I have access to the video voltage settings from within mobo bios. I think can also access within windows using gigabyte tweak launcher.


I'm pretty sure that's for the integrated card, not the discrete one


----------



## Bobobearx

i just bought my gigabyte 7870 from canadacomputers. how do i get the promo code for the game?


----------



## Roadkill95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ValSidalv21*
> 
> Increasing the core voltage won't do anything for the memory OC capability, you'll need to find a way to bump the memory voltage for that. There is a modded version of Trixx here on OCN able to do this but I haven't tried it myself. If you find it and decide to try it report back with the results.


Hmm, Someone told me that high memory clocks actually hinder FPS so I'm not sure if I want to try it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> MODDED VERSION OF TRIXX WHICH ALLOWS VRAM VOLTAGE CONTROL
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1196856/official-amd-radeon-hd-7950-7970-7990-owners-thread/17260#post_18441904


But thanks for the tip and the link. Rep+ to both of you.


----------



## knoxville

// first post

Hey guys,

I bought an MSI HD7850 [1GB] a few weeks ago and now I am interested in overclocking.
I installed Afterburner but I don't really know what to do next D:
(edit: reading how to: overclock now)

http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/12/12/28/2fp.png


----------



## knoxville

hmm...
as soon as I touch clock settings tearing/flickering begins.
12.10 drivers msi 7850 1gb
any suggestions?


----------



## sinnedone

So purchased an xfx 7870 black edition recently and it appears to be voltage locked. Are all these cards voltage locked? (7870 series)

Ive tried to overclock but so far have gotten poor results. 1100/1350 Im running 12.10 right now and overclocking with afterburner 2.3.

Are there any better driver and overclok software that have been found to work better? Last I read afterburner was not compatible with the 12.11 beta and I have not tried as of yet.

The reason I got this perticular card is for its size and secondary its looks. At 9.5 it just barely fits my needs if not I would have went with a 7950.


----------



## Mantas333

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> So purchased an xfx 7870 black edition recently and it appears to be voltage locked. Are all these cards voltage locked? (7870 series)
> Ive tried to overclock but so far have gotten poor results. 1100/1350 Im running 12.10 right now and overclocking with afterburner 2.3.
> Are there any better driver and overclok software that have been found to work better? Last I read afterburner was not compatible with the 12.11 beta and I have not tried as of yet.
> The reason I got this perticular card is for its size and secondary its looks. At 9.5 it just barely fits my needs if not I would have went with a 7950.


Afterburner works just fine with 12.11. You can try Asus gpu tweak which supports voltage control and allows to overclock more than at stock voltage. On the other hand you can unlock unofficial overclock.


----------



## sinnedone

Ive done the editing of gfg file in afterburner and no dice

I'll try the beta driver then and see if I can get better overclocks with afterburner.

Any links to the latest version of the asus gpu tweak? might try that









thanks


----------



## Mantas333

http://support.asus.com/download.aspx?SLanguage=en&m=gpu%20tweak&os=30 -- Utilities -- ASUS GPUTweak 2.2.9.9.


----------



## Mantas333

open MSIAfterburner.cfg with wordpad or notepad
There are 2 lines we need to add to :

under the line [ATIADLHAL]
We need to replace UnofficialOverclockingEULA = and UnofficialOverclockingMode = 0 with :

UnofficialOverclockingEULA = I confirm that I am aware of unofficial overclocking limitations and fully understand that MSI will not provide me any support on it
UnofficialOverclockingMode = 1

Save it, and you are good to go!
What problem?


----------



## djogoku

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/c5bhd/



Could someone add me as well


----------



## knoxville

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knoxville*
> 
> hmm...
> as soon as I touch clock settings tearing/flickering begins.
> 12.10 drivers msi 7850 1gb
> any suggestions?


halp!


----------



## conwa

Just did some benchmarks with my 7850's..



some proof:


----------



## DizzlePro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> So purchased an xfx 7870 black edition recently and it appears to be voltage locked. Are all these cards voltage locked? (7870 series)
> Ive tried to overclock but so far have gotten poor results. 1100/1350 Im running 12.10 right now and overclocking with afterburner 2.3.
> Are there any better driver and overclok software that have been found to work better? Last I read afterburner was not compatible with the 12.11 beta and I have not tried as of yet.
> The reason I got this perticular card is for its size and secondary its looks. At 9.5 it just barely fits my needs if not I would have went with a 7950.


Sapphire Trixx is the only software which will allow voltage control on XfX 78xx series cards. Gpu Tweak & Afterburner wont work


----------



## sinnedone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> Sapphire Trixx is the only software which will allow voltage control on XfX 78xx series cards. Gpu Tweak & Afterburner wont work


The version you posted above or just the latest version of trixx?

You and I are using the same motherboard/ram/cpu combo, what driver versions have worked best for you as far as overclocking?


----------



## DizzlePro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> The version you posted above or just the latest version of trixx?
> You and I are using the same motherboard/ram/cpu combo, what driver versions have worked best for you as far as overclocking?


Well Trixx 4.3.0 and the above version should work fine.

12.11 Beta's have worked the best. I havent had any random freezes since i upgraded to 12.11 with my current OC.


----------



## krabs

Anybody knows what the newer versions of GPU-tweak added ?
I can't find any changelog.


----------



## Roadkill95

I installed Radeonpro yesterday and while "smoothness" has increased a lot, i'm getting a bit of screen tearing, even with vsync always on. It goes away if I enable vsync in game but that introduces some stutter. Anyone know a way to get rid of the screen tearing?


----------



## sinnedone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> Well Trixx 4.3.0 and the above version should work fine.
> 12.11 Beta's have worked the best. I havent had any random freezes since i upgraded to 12.11 with my current OC.


Are you using the latest beta 12.11 version 11?

I have tried trixx, afterburner, gpu tweak and voltage adjustment on my perticilar XFX HD 7870 Black Edition is a no go. I do believe there has been a board revision or something similar to the newer versions to keep from adjusting voltage.

Anyone know if these xfx double fan coolers have ram cooling in the heatsink? If not then maybe I can add some, ramp the fan speed and overclock further with the stock voltage.


----------



## kmac20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadkill95*
> 
> I installed Radeonpro yesterday and while "smoothness" has increased a lot, i'm getting a bit of screen tearing, even with vsync always on. It goes away if I enable vsync in game but that introduces some stutter. Anyone know a way to get rid of the screen tearing?


VSYNC is the _only_ way as far as I know amigo. It is utilized for that sole reason (along with the FPS limiting aspect some people like, although they are trying to make vsync with a different limit of FPS in the future).


----------



## Roadkill95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> VSYNC is the _only_ way as far as I know amigo. It is utilized for that sole reason (along with the FPS limiting aspect some people like, although they are trying to make vsync with a different limit of FPS in the future).


Ahh :/

Do you use RadeonPro? Vsync on that doesn't cause any stutter, but it doesn't work as well as the one in game.


----------



## DizzlePro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> Are you using the latest beta 12.11 version 11?
> I have tried trixx, afterburner, gpu tweak and voltage adjustment on my perticilar XFX HD 7870 Black Edition is a no go. I do believe there has been a board revision or something similar to the newer versions to keep from adjusting voltage.
> Anyone know if these xfx double fan coolers have ram cooling in the heatsink? If not then maybe I can add some, ramp the fan speed and overclock further with the stock voltage.


Yes

There's a slider on trixx which should show the voltage option .


----------



## sinnedone

The slider is there but it's maxed out at stock voltage.


----------



## sinnedone

At stock voltage (1.21v I bellieve) my XFX HD 7870 Black Edition will only do 1135/1450 stable on the 12.10 driver.


----------



## emeraldage

At 1.18 volts, my card could seemingly go through uniengine benchmark twice at 1100mhz... Couldn't do it at any other speed over that... Would constantly get screen go to black, then uni would say device removed, and I tried again. So then went to 1.2V, and tried up to 1130mhz. Blue screen.

THe best I can do on stock voltage seems to be 1020mhz but I have that random going back to stock clock for a long time until I restart it or it just randomly goes to 1020mhz again which no one seems to figure out.

I sure hate my 7850, although it's pretty. I guess I got ridiculously unlucky bunch of 7850 chips.

It brings me tears.

EDIT: Whoa this is interesting. Today I was able to get 1050mhz on stock voltage, in uni I got a little stuttering but planetside 2 it was perfect... That wasn't the highest it could go I don't think, I just ran out of time and went out to eat. This is making me happy.


----------



## momonz

It's new year and the member list hasn't been updated yet. Can't wait to use the sig.


----------



## Jras

Any thoughts on this card guys, seems like a great deal right now and im in the mood to upgrade.

SAPPHIRE 100354OCL Radeon HD 7870 GHz Edition 2GB for $209.99


----------



## zubzero689

The 7870 has changed the way i game. I use to use a xbox to game but when i got my xfx 7870 i do all my gaming now on my pc. Games are a lot cheaper on the pc and there are time you get great deals. When i got my 7870 i got 3 games with it far cry 3, dirt3 and 2 worlds2 i play 2 out of the 3 of them.
i say go for it and good luck


----------



## Bobobearx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *momonz*
> 
> It's new year and the member list hasn't been updated yet. Can't wait to use the sig.


just too lazy to care about being a member of clubs.

here is mines

gigabyte hd 7870 windforce
>factory overclocked to 1100mhz/1200mhz
>my current settings 1225mhz/1280mhz (voltage is stock @ 1218mv, power limit is @ +20) should be stable, i used heaven dx11 and did a 2hour pass


----------



## Roadkill95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jras*
> 
> Any thoughts on this card guys, seems like a great deal right now and im in the mood to upgrade.
> SAPPHIRE 100354OCL Radeon HD 7870 GHz Edition 2GB for $209.99


Tbh I wouldn't buy a 78xx card right now. Just wait till the 8xxx series comes out, and then pick up a 7950 for cheap


----------



## totalownership

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobobearx*
> 
> i just bought my gigabyte 7870 from canadacomputers. how do i get the promo code for the game?


Good luck. I never got my code when I bought my 7870 and I could get no help from anywhere








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobobearx*
> 
> just too lazy to care about being a member of clubs.
> here is mines
> gigabyte hd 7870 windforce
> >factory overclocked to 1100mhz/1200mhz
> >my current settings 1225mhz/1280mhz (voltage is stock @ 1218mv, power limit is @ +20) should be stable, i used heaven dx11 and did a 2hour pass


LOL, me too. Guess that laziness gets around
XFX 7870 Double D
1212 Volltage +20 power
1230/1350 OC

Great performer and stable. One thing that bothers me though is the voltage seems to fluctuate alot. Jumps up to 1225 and drops to 860 while gaming. Don't know what that's about.


----------



## *ka24e*

Like the pic says, this is my every day 24/7 overclock. Voltage is set to 1.225 and max temp using Furmark (highest settings, Xtreme burn in) never goes about 68c. I've been tempted to BIOS / Volt mod and push 1.3ish volts at around 1300 core clock, but honestly it eats up every game I play even at 1250/1400.

- Sapphire 7850 Water cooled
- Using an H70 (using a single Antec case fan on low setting as a puller on the rad) with a Dwood bracket for cooling.
- The board is positioned horizontal, and has a 120mm fan blowing down on the H70 / VRM cover plate.
- Mini heat sinks on all 8 ram modules
- Debating on going 79xx, so this might be up for sale soon. PM me if your interested.


----------



## J0rg3

Hello people,i have a question to do
I have the oportunity to buy a SAPPHIRE HD7870 OC for a good price NEW with warranty,but here is the problem,i have to worry about black screen problems ? or the problem is now solved and there aren't cards more with this problem ?


----------



## tuxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by **ka24e**
> 
> - Using an H70 (using a single Antec case fan on low setting as a puller on the rad) with a Dwood bracket for cooling.


would love to see a pic of this


----------



## momonz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zubzero689*
> 
> The 7870 has changed the way i game. I use to use a xbox to game but when i got my xfx 7870 i do all my gaming now on my pc. Games are a lot cheaper on the pc and there are time you get great deals. When i got my 7870 i got 3 games with it far cry 3, dirt3 and 2 worlds2 i play 2 out of the 3 of them.
> i say go for it and good luck


It always depends on your preference. I always prefer pc gaming. Aside from being more powerful, I prefer using keyboard and mouse than game controllers. And of course, XFX 7870 looks great


----------



## momonz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobobearx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *momonz*
> 
> It's new year and the member list hasn't been updated yet. Can't wait to use the sig.
> 
> 
> 
> just too lazy to care about being a member of clubs.
> 
> here is mines
> 
> gigabyte hd 7870 windforce
> >factory overclocked to 1100mhz/1200mhz
> >my current settings 1225mhz/1280mhz (voltage is stock @ 1218mv, power limit is @ +20) should be stable, i used heaven dx11 and did a 2hour pass
Click to expand...

Well the other thread starter added those who joined after me.







I guess there are a lot of 78xx users who wanted to join than what's on the actual members list.


----------



## momonz

I didn't get the promo code, but it's not a big deal to me. I think you need to retrieve the code on or before dec 31. For never settle bundled games.


----------



## *ka24e*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tuxx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by **ka24e**
> 
> - Using an H70 (using a single Antec case fan on low setting as a puller on the rad) with a Dwood bracket for cooling.
> 
> 
> 
> would love to see a pic of this
Click to expand...

Nothing to see really. It's just an Antec 120mm (blue led) case fan on low pulling air through the H70. The stock H70 fans were too loud for my liking, and one fan gets the job done very well.

The fan blowing down on the H70, VRM's and ram heatsink would also be an Antec 120mm (blue led) as well. Temps with a push/pull on the H70 would be insane. Probably in the mid / high 50's under load.


----------



## SchmoSalt

Has anyone else had any system crashes with these vertical gradient bars running down the entire screen? I've had 3 of those crashes in the past 2 days with my 7850. They have all happened while I've been playing Natural Selection 2. I've had this card for a ~3 weeks now and haven't had any problems until now.

I'll try to get a picture next time it happens to show what it exactly is.


----------



## ValSidalv21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SchmoSalt*
> 
> vertical gradient bars running down the entire screen


Unstable memory OC, I had that when pushing for 1400+ on the memory. It looked stable when testing with 3DMark11 and Unigine, but it would give me the vertical lines while playing LA Noire. Lowering the memory OC to 1375 fixed that, but I later find out that 1350 gives me better bench scores so now I stick to that.


----------



## kmac20

Once again I am going to suggest _very strongly_ that you drop those memory clocks down to around 1250. You will get the same (within 10 or so points), if not better, 3d mark scores.

Me and another member have tested this somewhat and confirmed. ~1250 is the peak performance. You will get worse performance around 1300, and get _identical_ performance at around 1350 as the speed increases fast enough to offset memory checking. But thats all it is, an offset. The same performance can be had for a much lower clock with much more stability.

*You guys are only adding instability for virtually no gains.
*
If you guys don't believe me, leave your core clock the same, and do 3dMark runs at: 1200, 1250, 1275, 1300, 1350. I promise that afterwards you'll realize its a waste to set memory higher than what I mentioned.


----------



## toastiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> Once again I am going to suggest _very strongly_ that you drop those memory clocks down to around 1250. You will get the same (within 10 or so points), if not better, 3d mark scores.
> Me and another member have tested this somewhat and confirmed. ~1250 is the peak performance. You will get worse performance around 1300, and get _identical_ performance at around 1350 as the speed increases fast enough to offset memory checking. But thats all it is, an offset. The same performance can be had for a much lower clock with much more stability.
> *You guys are only adding instability for virtually no gains.
> *
> If you guys don't believe me, leave your core clock the same, and do 3dMark runs at: 1200, 1250, 1275, 1300, 1350. I promise that afterwards you'll realize its a waste to set memory higher than what I mentioned.


Actually I have seen the most performance gain from overclocking the memory past 1250 so you are wrong.


----------



## sinnedone

Ooh that sounds like a challenge!


----------



## krabs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toastiro*
> 
> Actually I have seen the most performance gain from overclocking the memory past 1250 so you are wrong.


My memory is gaming stable at 5500

for 3dmark 5800 nets the best graphic score.
5900 is benchable but the error checking drags the graphic score down VERY slightly ... no performance gain at all
6000 = hello grey stripes

this memory thing should be different across different chips


----------



## SchmoSalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ValSidalv21*
> 
> Unstable memory OC, I had that when pushing for 1400+ on the memory. It looked stable when testing with 3DMark11 and Unigine, but it would give me the vertical lines while playing LA Noire. Lowering the memory OC to 1375 fixed that, but I later find out that 1350 gives me better bench scores so now I stick to that.


Good to know. Come to think of it NS2 is the most demanding game that I've thrown at it. I set my vram OC down to 1350. Hopefully it will be smooth sailing from here on out. Thanks for the help out!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> Once again I am going to suggest _very strongly_ that you drop those memory clocks down to around 1250. You will get the same (within 10 or so points), if not better, 3d mark scores.
> Me and another member have tested this somewhat and confirmed. ~1250 is the peak performance. You will get worse performance around 1300, and get _identical_ performance at around 1350 as the speed increases fast enough to offset memory checking. But thats all it is, an offset. The same performance can be had for a much lower clock with much more stability.
> *You guys are only adding instability for virtually no gains.
> *
> If you guys don't believe me, leave your core clock the same, and do 3dMark runs at: 1200, 1250, 1275, 1300, 1350. I promise that afterwards you'll realize its a waste to set memory higher than what I mentioned.


That's pretty interesting. I'll have to see if NS2 has a benchmarking tool to see if going down to 1250 makes any difference.


----------



## kmac20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toastiro*
> 
> Actually I have seen the most performance gain from overclocking the memory past 1250 so you are wrong.


I promise you i'm not. Also just for clarity's sake: a gain of 20 points in 3dmark is not the "most performance gain". Its effectively identical to the lower clock.

What this means is you achieve virtually the same performance, for a lower clock. Less instability, less issues. If you try these things out I promise you'll see what I"m talking about. Leave core at the same speed, and check it going up from 1250 in increments of 10. At around 1270-1280 you'll see a large drop, and then by 1350 it will be back to pre-drop level.

Once again if this is the case for you, why bother with the higher memory clocks? Again another member (Roadkill95) and myself have both independently verified this. in addition to the original member who informed me of this. If your card doesn't do that thats cool, but I am 99% sure it does, and quite frankly I wont believe you until you show me benchmarks of all those speeds.

*~1250 will be the same as high numbers is my point. Maybe a 20 point difference at WORST. We should all know 20 points in 3dMark aint crap. You could run identical settings twice and get a difference of 20 points.* I also say around 1250 because mines like 1255 and roadkills was around 1260.

I also doubt very much that coincidentally 3 of us achieved the same results on 7850s....As far as I know it shouldn't be different across different chips, because it has to do with memory error checking on all 7850s.

Look just try it out *krabs*. drop your clocks down to around 1250 and see how big of a difference it makes in 3DMark.

Now heres the kicker though: after a certain point, the increased speed OFFSETS the loss due to the checks. While you may therefore get better performance, it will at best be minimal, unless you are like krabs and can maintain an INSANELY HIGH MEMORY CLOCK. But the gains if any are once again minimal. How many points for a memory increase _that big?_ Is it worth it?

I invite you all to check this out yourselves on your 7850 so me and roadkill can either be proven right or wrong.


----------



## pemo

hello every1, im kinda new in here-

i have 1 question for ya guys, i just bought a xfx 7870 1 ghz edition, the performance is very very nice but, i think i have some problems with da overheating, i have been messing around with settings (not overclocking) because i noticed that my card went up to 104°, if i turn off da tessellation, no AA, , i get 93°c, is this normal?

i have been testing my card with medal of honor warfighter.

thanks

btw, i have 4 120mm fans into my case and the weather temp is around 10°C.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pemo*
> 
> hello every1, im kinda new in here-
> i have 1 question for ya guys, i just bought a xfx 7870 1 ghz edition, the performance is very very nice but, i think i have some problems with da overheating, i have been messing around with settings (not overclocking) because i noticed that my card went up to 104°, if i turn off da tessellation, no AA, , i get 93°c, is this normal?
> i have been testing my card with medal of honor warfighter.
> thanks
> btw, i have 4 120mm fans into my case and the weather temp is around 10°C.


Are you sure the fan of your card is on auto ?
Maybe on accident you have put it on manual 20% or so.


----------



## Jeffro422

Anyone grab the new Tahiti LE based 7870. Looks like a great choice for 1080p. Superbiiz has one for $229 shipped AC which is seriously tempting. Reviews look solid from most sites.


----------



## pemo

thanks for ur reply :









yes, i double checked and the "enable manual fan control" is unchecked , im getting frustrated







i need help please :'(

im using the ccc 12.11 beta


----------



## krabs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> I
> I also doubt very much that coincidentally 3 of us achieved the same results on 7850s....As far as I know it shouldn't be different across different chips, because it has to do with memory error checking on all 7850s.
> Look just try it out *krabs*. drop your clocks down to around 1250 and see how big of a difference it makes in 3DMark.
> 
> .


okay I did a few 3dm11 runs in a row
here are the results
1140mhz core @ 1215mv voltage for all the runs

1250 mem ___ graphic 7423 average of 3 runs
1260 mem ___ graphic 7313
1270 mem ___ graphic 7318
1280 mem ___ graphic 7330
1350 mem ___ graphic 7440
1450 mem ___ graphic 7537

I continued testing the 1250 memory but it didn't increase higher core OC stability in benchmark or game.
now I should keep the 1250 memory and save some energy since it's same performance as 1350 ?


----------



## kmac20

More evidence supporting my position.

I once again say yes! Absolutely!


----------



## Roadkill95

First of all, I'd like to apologize for being a bit too late to chime in on this conversation









I can verify from personal experience and testing that kmac's theory is 101% correct, at least for my card anyway. I found that I got the best sub-1390-memory score at 1250.

Here are the 3dmark11 runs at different memory clocks. Everything else including the number of background tasks running and core clock was left the same throughout all tests.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



1225

1250

1255

1258

1260

1275

1300

1350

1390




Sorry for spamming you guys with so many links but I wanted to be thorough. Now, onto real world performance, I see *absolutely no* difference between 1250 and 1390 in BF3. So better to leave those memory clocks at stock or only slightly above stock, well, according to our (kmac's and mine) findings anyway.


----------



## totalownership

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pemo*
> 
> thanks for ur reply :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes, i double checked and the "enable manual fan control" is unchecked , im getting frustrated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i need help please :'(
> im using the ccc 12.11 beta


Are you sure the fans on the card itself are running? I had a problem once with a PSU that wasn't supplying power to a HIS 7850 I owned once. Make sure you connect BOTH connections to the card.

I've put my card through some hard times and never seen temps you're talking about.


----------



## pemo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *totalownership*
> 
> Are you sure the fans on the card itself are running? I had a problem once with a PSU that wasn't supplying power to a HIS 7850 I owned once. Make sure you connect BOTH connections to the card.
> I've put my card through some hard times and never seen temps you're talking about.


yes both cables r connected, if i go to amd overdrive section and turn on the fan in manual mode and set it at 100% i can hear the fan working at max speed


----------



## Jeffro422

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pemo*
> 
> yes both cables r connected, if i go to amd overdrive section and turn on the fan in manual mode and set it at 100% i can hear the fan working at max speed


Sounds like maybe the heatsink isn't properly seated on the gpu itself. You should inspect the card and see if you notice anything out of the ordinary where the heatsink makes direct contact with the gpu. Seems as if the fan is operating properly so you might want to get some thermal paste and reseat the heatsink.


----------



## pemo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffro422*
> 
> Sounds like maybe the heatsink isn't properly seated on the gpu itself. You should inspect the card and see if you notice anything out of the ordinary where the heatsink makes direct contact with the gpu. Seems as if the fan is operating properly so you might want to get some thermal paste and reseat the heatsink.


i think ill have to do that, my card is only 5 days old, but i already tried a fresh install of w7, w8, removing dust from system and everything is the same, i have been wondering to set a lower Voltage till xfx gives me a solid answer, i realize that i can get 91°c if i turn off AA, AF, TESSELLATION and turn on vsync in unigine heaven and 75° playing league of legends, but those 103° playing farcry 3, 3dmark11 freaks me out and in other hand i dont know if it could b a mobo related problem, the cards says "pci-e 3.0" and my mobo says:

GA-P55-UB3
1 x PCI Express x16 slot, running at x16 (PCIEX16) (Note 2) (The PCIEX16 slot conforms to PCI Express 2.0 standard.)

Does anybody knows if i can get some heat reduction in case that i set a lower V in afterburn, could it be a mobo related problem??

thanks.


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadkill95*
> 
> First of all, I'd like to apologize for being a bit too late to chime in on this conversation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can verify from personal experience and testing that kmac's theory is 101% correct, at least for my card anyway. I found that I got the best sub-1390-memory score at 1250.
> Here are the 3dmark11 runs at different memory clocks. Everything else including the number of background tasks running and core clock was left the same throughout all tests.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 1225
> 
> 1250
> 
> 1255
> 1258
> 1260
> 
> 1275
> 1300
> 
> 1350
> 1390
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for spamming you guys with so many links but I wanted to be thorough. Now, onto real world performance, I see *absolutely no* difference between 1250 and 1390 in BF3. So better to leave those memory clocks at stock or only slightly above stock, well, according to our (kmac's and mine) findings anyway.


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5299969

Here u go


----------



## kmac20

Once again I"ve said a few times that you can offset the loss if you can keep INSANELY high mem clocks, which is what I would call 1450....

Is that even game stable?

Furthermore, you have yet to show a comparison between that and 1250 with the _core clock the same_. So for all we know that extra bit might only gain you 100 points at best.


----------



## jellybeans69

Memory is game stable up to 1440 , core 1215 is only benchable , 1190 is game stable.


----------



## Roadkill95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> Once again I"ve said a few times that you can offset the loss if you can keep INSANELY high mem clocks, which is what I would call 1450....
> Is that even game stable?
> Furthermore, you have yet to show a comparison between that and 1250 with the _core clock the same_. So for all we know that extra bit might only gain you 100 points at best.


+1

My card starts Grey screening at 1400 mem so i can't test at values over 1400. And why didn't you keep core at 1200? Lol


----------



## xxpenguinxx

So I just received my Diamond 7850 the other day. I'm having this really weird issue with it. First off my monitor gets these faint flickering horizontal lines across the whole screen when anything 3D is being displayed (Games and ATI tool). Second thing is my microphone on my Asus Xonar DG is giving off this high pitch whine at the same time. This whine is very loud when using the rear jack on the sound card and is very faint on the case's audio jack.

Here's a link to the graphic card: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814103211

I'm using the driver 12.10.
My monitor is and LCD VGA only 1680x1050. I'm using a DVI to VGA adapter. I've tried a few different brand adapters but they all have this flicker.
Sound card has the latest drivers currently on Asus's website.
The problem does not exist when using 2 Nvidia 9600GT's in SLI.


----------



## Capt

Can someone tell me the score they get with 3d mark 11 using a HD7870?


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capt*
> 
> Can someone tell me the score they get with 3d mark 11 using a HD7870?


see post #2311.


----------



## zubzero689

j-b weld works so well i am one of those people that thought i had a ref card and didnt and i bought a waterblock for my 7870 and instead of returning it i modified the block. when i did that i had to go past the gasket line so i used j-b weld. its a great epoxy, hasnt tarinished my copper yet, been three months now i took it out of my loop to check no leaks i know swear by it


----------



## Atomfix

Thought I'd join the club, got a XFX Radeon 7870 2GB Double Dissipation "Not Black Edition" on order, Will recieve it on Tuesday.

What clocks can I expect? 1200MHz++??


----------



## ihatelolcats

it's not possible to unlock shaders on the 7850 is it? just bought a 7870 assuming you can't


----------



## sinnedone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> Thought I'd join the club, got a XFX Radeon 7870 2GB Double Dissipation "Not Black Edition" on order, Will recieve it on Tuesday.
> What clocks can I expect? 1200MHz++??


If you can adjust voltage then yes probably. Luck of the draw really. I purchased a black edition 7870 and its voltage locked and at stock volts will only do 1135 at stock voltage. 1140+ dumps driver everytime.


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> If you can adjust voltage then yes probably. Luck of the draw really. I purchased a black edition 7870 and its voltage locked and at stock volts will only do 1135 at stock voltage. 1140+ dumps driver everytime.


Great! I'm sure there would be voltage control on the one I got, a lot of the reviews Iv've seen say so.

As long as I can decimate a GTX580 and the GTX660, then I'm happy! Can't go forgetting my 5870 will be trampled all over in 3DMark which I can't wait!


----------



## totalownership

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> Great! I'm sure there would be voltage control on the one I got, a lot of the reviews Iv've seen say so.
> As long as I can decimate a GTX580 and the GTX660, then I'm happy! Can't go forgetting my 5870 will be trampled all over in 3DMark which I can't wait!


I've gotten up to 1230'ish on stock color with my XFX 7870 Double D that's WITH voltage boosted up. These cars are pretty beasty and really make me want to think about water and wondering how far I can go with that.


----------



## Capt

What's the stock voltage for the HD7870 that you guys have? Mine is 1.250 which I think is kind of high for stock voltage.


----------



## totalownership

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capt*
> 
> What's the stock voltage for the HD7870 that you guys have? Mine is 1.250 which I think is kind of high for stock voltage.


Definitely higher than mine. Mine comes in at 1168 or at least that's what Afterburner reports. Actually I'll have to double check, that might be because I juice the power to +20 so it may be even lower.


----------



## Capt

Do you guys think I should lower the stock voltage of my Sapphire HD7870 OC Edition because it's 1.250? I think Sapphire may have overvolt it.


----------



## totalownership

Here's my 3DMark11 score
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5484446

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *totalownership*
> 
> Definitely higher than mine. Mine comes in at 1168 or at least that's what Afterburner reports. Actually I'll have to double check, that might be because I juice the power to +20 so it may be even lower.


If that's how it came then leave it. They may "handpick" their chips so they know those GPU's can handle it.


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *totalownership*
> 
> I've gotten up to 1230'ish on stock color with my XFX 7870 Double D that's WITH voltage boosted up. These cars are pretty beasty and really make me want to think about water and wondering how far I can go with that.


As you can see here, 3DMark11 Link The score is amazeingly low for a ATI 5870, due to the poor DX11 tesselation engine, I'm hoping to hit the high 7000 or at least 8000 in 3DMark11, Iv'e done some reaserch on different scores..... with people on similair systems to mine with a 7870


----------



## kmac20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capt*
> 
> Do you guys think I should lower the stock voltage of my Sapphire HD7870 OC Edition because it's 1.250? I think Sapphire may have overvolt it.


Once you get the performance you want, you should ALWAYS be lowering the voltage as low as it can go. Reduced temps, lower fan speed as a result, plus increased lifespan? Its always my goal after I achieve the OC I want to then drop the volts as low as they go, while keeping it _stable_.

However if you need your card to perform at a certain speed, remember the drop in voltage you're capable of doing will be reduced. Meaning if you left it at stock, you most likely would be able to drop the volts more than with your OC. If the OC isn't as important to you, maybe reduce it a bit for a bigger drop in voltage, but if you want/need your card at a certain OC, you most likely will not be able to drop it as much.


----------



## Capt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> Once you get the performance you want, you should ALWAYS be lowering the voltage as low as it can go. Reduced temps, lower fan speed as a result, plus increased lifespan? Its always my goal after I achieve the OC I want to then drop the volts as low as they go, while keeping it _stable_.
> However if you need your card to perform at a certain speed, remember the drop in voltage you're capable of doing will be reduced. Meaning if you left it at stock, you most likely would be able to drop the volts more than with your OC. If the OC isn't as important to you, maybe reduce it a bit for a bigger drop in voltage, but if you want/need your card at a certain OC, you most likely will not be able to drop it as much.


How do i undervolt my HD7870 using Trixx. I don't see any option to lower the voltage.


----------



## Roadkill95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capt*
> 
> How do i undervolt my HD7870 using Trixx. I don't see any option to lower the voltage.


You have to scroll all the way down. Got me at first too


----------



## Capt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadkill95*
> 
> You have to scroll all the way down. Got me at first too


I tried changing it but it seems to be locked. When I go back to play, the voltage goes back to default.


----------



## barkeater

That is because it is not under enough load. run kumbustor and you should see the voltage go up to where you set it in Trixx


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> it's not possible to unlock shaders on the 7850 is it? just bought a 7870 assuming you can't


has this been answered


----------



## jellybeans69

Just a note , my Sapphire 7850 2gb, which is benchable up to 1215/1450 on stock volts is 71.4% asic , 1.2x is stock voltage though.


----------



## Stay Puft

Any Hawk owners? Just ordered one and hoping for 1300 core on water


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Update to my previous issue: http://www.overclock.net/t/1231670/official-the-amd-radeon-7800-owners-club/2310#post_18977393

I figured out where the microphone squeal is coming from. The 7850 is giving off some kind of interference from it's ground on the PCI bracket, and it's sending it through the back of my case. After some researching I thought it might be a ground issue, so I gently pulled the sound card's bracket away from case while the PC was on and the whining sound was barely there. Touched the case with the bracket again and the whine came back on the mic.

I also noticed when under any 3D stress, the 7850 gives off a very quiet squeal that sounds exactly like the whining on the mic.

I'm thinking I should RMA the card since this is not normal. Anyone have any suggestions before I do so?


----------



## ihatelolcats

ground loop isolator


----------



## notsosane

hello all, i'm having some trouble, and I have very little knowlege about this so I thought i would come here

I own the r7870 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150605, and I am having problems trying to overclock

i'm trying to overclock with the catalyst control center, but everytime i try, even if the overclock is minimal (10mhz), it bluescreens when I try to open a gaming application... saying my computer is being shut down to prevent damage to computer.

I run below 50c with everything i need open, so i thought i had a little room to overclock...
currently run at 1000, 1200

if you need anymore information to help me out let me know... again i know very little about this so i don't know what information would be useful

thanks all


----------



## Capt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> Update to my previous issue: http://www.overclock.net/t/1231670/official-the-amd-radeon-7800-owners-club/2310#post_18977393
> I figured out where the microphone squeal is coming from. The 7850 is giving off some kind of interference from it's ground on the PCI bracket, and it's sending it through the back of my case. After some researching I thought it might be a ground issue, so I gently pulled the sound card's bracket away from case while the PC was on and the whining sound was barely there. Touched the case with the bracket again and the whine came back on the mic.
> I also noticed when under any 3D stress, the 7850 gives off a very quiet squeal that sounds exactly like the whining on the mic.
> I'm thinking I should RMA the card since this is not normal. Anyone have any suggestions before I do so?


I'd RMA it just to be on the safe side. A normal card wouldn't do what you just said. I just RMAed mine because I was getting flickering and random freezes in almost all the games.


----------



## ITS OVER 9000!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Any Hawk owners? Just ordered one and hoping for 1300 core on water


Here is mine 1300 core on air











Its a great overclocking card!


----------



## ValSidalv21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ITS OVER 9000!*
> 
> Here is mine 1300 core on air
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a great overclocking card!


Score is kinda low for those clocks, I got 39,6 fps and a score of 997 the last time I benched in Heaven 3.0 with my 7850 @ 1230/5400 if I remember right.


----------



## jellybeans69

It does seem kind of low heres 1080p haven i did not too long ago.



1215/1435 , 7850 2gb
i5-3570k @ 5 ghz

Extreme Tess , rest unchanged


----------



## Mr-Mechraven

Hey all, i figure this the best place to ask. I currently use a GTX580, but im interested in maybe Crossfiring 2 x HD7870's.

Firstly i know they use less power ( per card & probably xfired too).

Newer Gen nm, so less heat as well.

Ive never used SLi or Crossfire , is the experience worth it or is it a pain in the making ?

Or should i be looking for HD7970, GTX680 , possibly HD8XXX when they arrive ? Thanks in advance guys n girls


----------



## jellybeans69

We should ask what reso do you play? HD8XXX will be just current gen rebrands. You're asking in AMD card owners club so we'll mostly suggest going with their cards







Personally i'd take 7950 for 1080p or 7970 for anything above.


----------



## ValSidalv21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> It does seem kind of low heres 1080p haven i did not too long ago.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1215/1435 , 7850 2gb
> i5-3570k @ 5 ghz
> Extreme Tess , rest unchanged


Not really comparable, you should bench with everything maxed out.

Here's my score I mentioned earlier:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Mr-Mechraven

Suggesting AMD cards is fine with me ive had many of them lol.

I play mainly at 1080p with all the trimmings, and though my GTX580 fairs pretty well i drop to 40's fps in certain games. Although some could argue low 40's fps is still good i do notice it.
Also having a motherboard that is Crossfire capable ( and the fact ive never tried it ) seems in a way, a waste. Is the pain of Xfire worth it or just go single 7950-7970 ??


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Mechraven*
> 
> Suggesting AMD cards is fine with me ive had many of them lol.
> I play mainly at 1080p with all the trimmings, and though my GTX580 fairs pretty well i drop to 40's fps in certain games. Although some could argue low 40's fps is still good i do notice it.
> Also having a motherboard that is Crossfire capable ( and the fact ive never tried it ) seems in a way, a waste. Is the pain of Xfire worth it or just go single 7950-7970 ??


Single good gpu will always be better than two weaker ones. I'd just go for 7970 should serve you well.


----------



## KamikazeKazzazi

Thanks for adding my to the 7870 list, sorry i can't post picks of my rig yet, but I at least have this to show you...


----------



## KamikazeKazzazi

Decided to stop being lazy, I took some more pics, but the Galaxy S1 can only do so much

Sorry for the bad quality!!!!


----------



## ihatelolcats

i had my xfx 7870 DD at 1175 MHz on stock voltage but it caused the computer to restart, lowered it to 1100 for now. it seems like in the past an unstable video card didn't restart the computer, usually it would bluescreen or something else. kind of weird. could it be a driver thing or is that normal for these cards?

also what does the power limit actually do? does it cause an increase in power usage on its own?


----------



## kmac20

In layman's terms it _allows_ the card to draw more power.


----------



## Stemnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ValSidalv21*
> 
> Score is kinda low for those clocks, I got 39,6 fps and a score of 997 the last time I benched in Heaven 3.0 with my 7850 @ 1230/5400 if I remember right.


.

He's got 8xAA. I get 46 FPS with 4xAA + 16xAF.

1120/1450 clocks on 7870.


----------



## ValSidalv21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stemnin*
> 
> He's got 8xAA. I get 46 FPS with 4xAA + 16xAF.
> 1120/1450 clocks on 7870.


Have a look at my score posted at the top of this page, it also have 8xAA/16xAF and extreme tessellation enabled. That's a 7850 @ 1230/5400. His clocks are a lot higher but his score is almost the same, looks like his card is throttling down with such high OC.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> In layman's terms it _allows_ the card to draw more power.


but what does it do


----------



## Roadkill95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> but what does it do


It changes the GPU's TDP limit.


----------



## ihatelolcats

my results are in line with anandtech but tpu seems pretty far off. i guess they are just using different versions of the benchmark. tbh i only looked at tpu before buying and was kind of disappointed thinking i lost performance from my crossfire 6870 setup, but the 7870 runs games better (i think due to the 2gb ram mostly) so i'm happy

techpowerup

anandtech


my results


----------



## HiCZoK

I was wondering.
I have dell u2312hm screen. It have displayport, dvi and vga inputs.

I am currently using dvi->dvi from my 7870.

I also have spare hdmi 1.3 hdmi->dvi cable. Should I maybe use that instead ?


----------



## Stemnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ValSidalv21*
> 
> Have a look at my score posted at the top of this page, it also have 8xAA/16xAF and extreme tessellation enabled. That's a 7850 @ 1230/5400. His clocks are a lot higher but his score is almost the same, looks like his card is throttling down with such high OC.


ouch then lol

1100/1450.



I'm on 12.11.

hwmonitor

1200/1325



gonna try to bump up the memory clocks until it crashes but i gotta go for a while today.


----------



## Badwrench

I am currently using a 6870, but am selling it to a friend for his son's computer. I am selling it for $125, and am looking at picking up a 7850, 660, or 7870. I found a brand new MSI 7850 twin frozer OC card for $169, and am wondering if I should go with that or spend the extra $$ on a 660 or 7870?

I play SC2, Witcher 2, Borderlands, Crysis, and will be picking up the new Bioshock when it comes out. My screen is 1920x1080, and I have no interest in adding another or going to a higher resolution. Also, I am using a Lian Li A05FNB. This is one of the main reasons I am looking at these cards - much cooler temps than my 6870.


----------



## sinnedone

Anyone loooking to sell a XFX Black edition 7870?


----------



## barkeater

$270 and it's yours http://www.ebay.com/itm/XFX-Double-D-FX-787A-CDBC-Radeon-HD-7870-GHz-Edition-Black-Edition-2GB-256-/300844415795?pt=PCC_Video_TV_Cards&hash=item460bb97b33


----------



## sinnedone

nah its cheaper on newegg and they have a rebate. was kinda hoping someone got an upgrade over the holidays and looking to let go of one.


----------



## ketapang

I just bought MSI 7870 Twin Frozr, still didn't tested the card yet due too busy with my assignment. I found most 7870 user able to oc around 1200Mhz. Will try my luck this weekend, see how far my card can go. Anyway, is it possible to flash 7870 Hawk bios into my card?


----------



## conwa

Ok,

after I figured out that my fraps was interfering with the heaven benchmark (F9 also triggers the video caption of fraps....), I did some runs with my 7850 CF.

I will compare it next to an 7970 with the same settings:



Above is the 7970 and this is my last benchmark, but I think i can get more out of it:



I got both cards running at 1200/1426


----------



## kmac20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> I am currently using a 6870, but am selling it to a friend for his son's computer. I am selling it for $125, and am looking at picking up a 7850, 660, or 7870. I found a brand new MSI 7850 twin frozer OC card for $169, and am wondering if I should go with that or spend the extra $$ on a 660 or 7870?
> 
> I play SC2, Witcher 2, Borderlands, Crysis, and will be picking up the new Bioshock when it comes out. My screen is 1920x1080, and I have no interest in adding another or going to a higher resolution. Also, I am using a Lian Li A05FNB. This is one of the main reasons I am looking at these cards - much cooler temps than my 6870.


I have the non OC'd msi twin frozr 7850 (identical except doesnt' come factory OC'd) and I promise youw ill not be disappointed. It stays WICKED cool so you can easily max out the core to 1120 and get the performance of a 7870 no issue.

Depending on the difference though the 660 or 7870 might be worth it. Obviously although the 7850 can hit 7870 stock levels, the 7870 can go past itself. Dunno much about the 660 other than its a decent alternative.

Once again though I love my twin frozr 7850.


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> I have the non OC'd msi twin frozr 7850 (identical except doesnt' come factory OC'd) and I promise youw ill not be disappointed. It stays WICKED cool so you can easily max out the core to 1120 and get the performance of a 7870 no issue.
> 
> Depending on the difference though the 660 or 7870 might be worth it. Obviously although the 7850 can hit 7870 stock levels, the 7870 can go past itself. Dunno much about the 660 other than its a decent alternative.
> 
> Once again though I love my twin frozr 7850.


Unfortunately, I missed the deal on the 7850.

Ended up picking up an EVGA 660 SC this morning from Fry's for $217. I know that there are some 7870's in that price range, but they are all after significant MIRs. Besides, I wanted to try something different







. I also fold, and most of the games I play get better frames on Nvidia cards. As an added incentive, I wanted something that exhausts out the back of the case and the only 7870 that does that is the Diamond GHZ model which based on reviews, is quite noisy and is over $250.

I have 30 days to play with it, so who knows.


----------



## Roadkill95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> Unfortunately, I missed the deal on the 7850.
> 
> Ended up picking up an EVGA 660 SC this morning from Fry's for $217. I know that there are some 7870's in that price range, but they are all after significant MIRs. Besides, I wanted to try something different
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I also fold, and most of the games I play get better frames on Nvidia cards. As an added incentive, I wanted something that exhausts out the back of the case and the only 7870 that does that is the Diamond GHZ model which based on reviews, is quite noisy and is over $250.
> 
> I have 30 days to play with it, so who knows.


The 660 is a great card, a step above the 7850. The only area it falls a bit short is OC'ing but according to your requirements the 660 is perfect for you, so congratulations.


----------



## ihatelolcats

how do you guys test memory OC?


----------



## Roadkill95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> how do you guys test memory OC?


First do a run of Vantage or 3Dmark11 and then play a graphically intensive game for about an hour. But, if you're not overclocking memory to extremely high levels it's best to leave it at stock.


----------



## tonus

My sapphire HD7850 2gb nonOC-ed new revision with two DVI ports on stok voltage 1.075v-1050/1300, on 1.21v-1200/1300 and temps in full load are 65C. I do not know if I need to put a volt regulators heatsink. I want to buy Asselero mono plus or Accelero Twin Turbo II and I do not know whether it will be compatible with the second dvi port.


----------



## Ghost12

I updated my bios on my sabertooth revision one yesterday to the latest. I have never been able to get any extra oc out of my two gigabyte 7870 other than the standard factory oc of 1100mhz core regardless of voltage tweeks. Yesterday I uninstalled afterburner and used the ccc graphics overdrive and tried again after reading a review site that clocked the gpu with that method. I can now get to 1150 core and 1450 vram. No voltage tweek other than the +20% power slider.

I have not tried as yet to push the core further as was so surprised I could game bf3 all night with no crash/lock up, this has never happened before, bf3 would crash it almost instantly if the oc not right.

Is it my bios update which has changed this? I tried ccc before and didn't work as neither would any other gpu oc software.


----------



## RoyF

hey guys,
this is my first post here..
i am building my new gaming rig:
saberthooth x79
i7-3820
16gb ram corsair
750w psu corsair

I currently have a GPU 4850x2 which is i think too for my new system.
I want to be able to play every game at MAX settings..
I am thinking of buying the sapphire radeon 7870 Oc version but all over the web there are reports that this card freezes and there are a lot of crashes!

Do you guys have this problem>?? what would you recommend???

thanks guys!

**
I have found an OEM version in good price: AMD Radeon HD 7870 OEM - 2 GΒ GDDR5 - PCI-Express 3,0 190 euros.

whats the difference between OEM vs normal retail?????????????????


----------



## HiCZoK

Wel I have 7870oc edition from gigabyte and it is a beutiful card. Just fantastic temps and stability. But You wont be able to completly max every game. Well don't get me wrong. BF3 works full solid 60fps on ultra with aa etc but some games like sleeping dogs can drop to 50ty when everything is maxed out (even supersample - then about 30-40 fps)

how far should I expect to push my wf gigabyte 7870 ?
It is already 1100mhz


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiCZoK*
> 
> Wel I have 7870oc edition from gigabyte and it is a beutiful card. Just fantastic temps and stability. But You wont be able to completly max every game. Well don't get me wrong. BF3 works full solid 60fps on ultra with aa etc but some games like sleeping dogs can drop to 50ty when everything is maxed out (even supersample - then about 30-40 fps)
> 
> how far should I expect to push my wf gigabyte 7870 ?
> It is already 1100mhz


Luck of the silicon lottery, you shouldn't expect to push it any further but what you can do is try your oc in small increments, Clock the vram and core separately to find their stability limits and use volts after crashing to see if stability increases then back down from the max and be happy. I have just got my 2xgigabyte 7870 to 1150 core 1450 vram but I have had them 6 months, a mobo bios change or something has suddenly released the extra power


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadkill95*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> how do you guys test memory OC?
> 
> 
> 
> First do a run of Vantage or 3Dmark11 and then play a graphically intensive game for about an hour. But, if you're not overclocking memory to extremely high levels it's best to leave it at stock.
Click to expand...

the reason I ask is I put it to the max in afterburner 1450 and have had no problems so far. core is only at 1100 though. I played some far cry 3 on those clocks as well. this card loves that game, everything is maxed and its super smooth


----------



## Roadkill95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> the reason I ask is I put it to the max in afterburner 1450 and have had no problems so far. core is only at 1100 though. I played some far cry 3 on those clocks as well. this card loves that game, everything is maxed and its super smooth


Well, the best way to test imo is to game for a couple of hours straight. You could run synthetic benchmarks for hours but I personally think it's a waste of time. That's an amazing memory clock btw


----------



## neenja

i read a few pages back that a 1250mem clock is the most optimal for our overclocks. everyone running that now?

also, when benchmarking with heaven, is it best to do it at maxed settings? ive seen some screenshots at lower settings for benchmark results..


----------



## kelvintheiah

do you guys still experiencing black out with sound loop using 7870? i had a powercolor 7870 which was i believe was a bad card because after playing 3-5mins, i always experience black out with sound loop. Now that i got my new replacement 7870 which is powercolor again, i'm hoping that there will be no blackout for this.


----------



## HiCZoK

Just noticed that there are 2 bios downloads for windforce 7870 oc gigabyte.
http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4154#bios

f11 and f31 ?
What are the changes? which one to get ?


----------



## Buris

Me! Me! 7850! Had since day 1 lol


----------



## ValSidalv21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiCZoK*
> 
> Just noticed that there are 2 bios downloads for windforce 7870 oc gigabyte.
> http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4154#bios
> 
> f11 and f31 ?
> What are the changes? *which one to get ?*


From the Gigabyte site:
Quote:


> Please note:
> 
> You can only update to a VBIOS version of the same series.
> 
> If your VBIOS version is:
> 
> F1, it can only be updated with VBIOS versions F2-F9.
> 
> F10, it can only be updated with VBIOS versions F11-F19.
> 
> F20, it can only be updated with VBIOS versions F21-F29.
> 
> etc.


----------



## HiCZoK

and which one does 7870 have?


----------



## ValSidalv21

It can have ether one, depends on the revision I guess. Download the [email protected] utility from the Gigabyte website and see which one you have.


----------



## HiCZoK

I have F2... so....


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiCZoK*
> 
> I have F2... so....


I have f2 also but based on the clock speeds in the description I would say its f11. Someone correct if wrong, my question is a have 2 in xfire, would I have to disable and flash separately using one pcie or is it simultaneous?

Thanks


----------



## farscaper

There ya go fella's , Diamond HD 7870 DD edition.


----------



## Wolfram

Have overclocked my HIS IceQX 7850 to 1150 core now while keeping the memory at 1350. I'm pretty new to the overclocking game but I think it's going pretty well.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HiCZoK*
> 
> I have F2... so....
> 
> 
> 
> I have f2 also but based on the clock speeds in the description I would say its f11. Someone correct if wrong, my question is a have 2 in xfire, would I have to disable and flash separately using one pcie or is it simultaneous?
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

you dont have to disable one to flash the other. you pick which card to flash and the other is unaffected. based on my 6870 xfire experience


----------



## kelvintheiah

got my replacement card. i have played bf3 for about an hour never experience crashing.


----------



## Capt

Can you guys post your custom fan profiles settings for your 7870?


----------



## Narokuu

got my Asus 7850 last May... love this card, i went from a 5770 to this.. i livestream edit video and play anything i can throw at it maxed out (i usually dont) but it's been a good sport.

980 GPU Clock

1210 Mem Clock

100% stable for nearly a year


----------



## Ghost12

Anyone jumping on this 13.2 ccc beta over the 12.11, seen the dl link but waiting for what the results are from people that made the jump


----------



## jellybeans69

I will swap during the weekend, will bench BF3 caspian border 64/64 to compare to 12.11 and maybe some others too.


----------



## Ghost12

The gigabyte bios flashes available do not work on my gpu`s, must not be for this version. Through the gig bios flash, says flash failed as bios does not match. That's the case with both downloadable versions.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capt*
> 
> Can you guys post your custom fan profiles settings for your 7870?


I think mine is 50% until 76. then jumps to 100%


----------



## neenja

http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/windows/Pages/radeonaiw_vista64.aspx

latest 13.1 drivers went up. i linked to the win7 64bit one. now being that im new.. the proper way to uninstall current drivers and reinstall is basically through safemode using windows-programs-uninstall, then using driver sweeper, then going into explorer and deleting the actual amd/ati folders.. correct?


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neenja*
> 
> http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/windows/Pages/radeonaiw_vista64.aspx
> 
> latest 13.1 drivers went up. i linked to the win7 64bit one. now being that im new.. the proper way to uninstall current drivers and reinstall is basically through safemode using windows-programs-uninstall, then using driver sweeper, then going into explorer and deleting the actual amd/ati folders.. correct?


Amd have launched their own standalone uninstaller. Success rate is varying dependant on your os. Windows 8 control panel features like power option no longer work after its use

http://www.overclock.net/t/1350604/official-amd-catalyst-driver-uninstallation-utility


----------



## neenja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Amd have launched their own standalone uninstaller. Success rate is varying dependant on your os. Windows 8 control panel features like power option no longer work after its use
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1350604/official-amd-catalyst-driver-uninstallation-utility


thank you! so you'd recommend using this vs the method i posted previously? im on win7 64bit


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neenja*
> 
> thank you! so you'd recommend using this vs the method i posted previously? im on win7 64bit


No reported problems with win 7 users on ocn to my knowledge using the official un-installer


----------



## farscaper

Hello Everybody,

What are the way's you guys are keeping your vid card cool?, I've noticed that my "HD 7870 DD" temp's go as high 55c playing guild wars 2 at high settings that's 131 Fahrenheit. Pretty hot i think. . Well i like to see some of your idea's.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *farscaper*
> 
> Hello Everybody,
> 
> What are the way's you guys are keeping your vid card cool?, I've noticed that my "HD 7870 DD" temp's go as high 55c playing guild wars 2 at high settings that's 131 Fahrenheit. Pretty hot i think. . Well i like to see some of your idea's.


55 is cool. 85 is getting warm


----------



## farscaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> 55 is cool. 85 is getting warm


Really? 131F is cool?

I wanna do what this guy did with his 2x120mm fans.


----------



## Roadkill95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> 55 is cool. 85 is getting warm


this...


----------



## krabs

Updated from 12.11 beta4 to 13.1 whql
no difference in 3dmark11 graphic score, my combine score did go up by 100+ after disable daemon tools updater and java updater with ccleaner.
I am able to bench 5mhz higher on the core which I'm not sure it's luck or driver improvement. Didn't do multiple run.


----------



## neenja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krabs*
> 
> Updated from 12.11 beta4 to 13.1 whql
> no difference in 3dmark11 graphic score, my combine score did go up by 100+ after disable daemon tools updater and java updater with ccleaner.
> I am able to bench 5mhz higher on the core which I'm not sure it's luck or driver improvement. Didn't do multiple run.


damn =\

i got a pretty nice improvement going from 12.10 to 13.11

kept the same oc settings on both benchmarks: 1150/1250 @ 1.115v, temps barely break 55-60. tested bf3 at ultra high settings and it ran beautifully. only played for about 15 mins though. also tried farcry 3 at ultra too and ran very well (aside from the known memory leak glitches and what not)

 - version 12.10
 - version 13.11


----------



## Mastashake15

What is the maximum safe voltage you can run with the HD7870? I can't find this information anywhere. Using MSI Afterburner btw.


----------



## pemo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neenja*
> 
> damn =\
> 
> i got a pretty nice improvement going from 12.10 to 13.11
> 
> kept the same oc settings on both benchmarks: 1150/1250 @ 1.115v, temps barely break 55-60. tested bf3 at ultra high settings and it ran beautifully. only played for about 15 mins though. also tried farcry 3 at ultra too and ran very well (aside from the known memory leak glitches and what not)
> 
> - version 12.10
> - version 13.11


excuse me sir, what is your temp playing farcry3?


----------



## neenja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pemo*
> 
> excuse me sir, what is your temp playing farcry3?


played for about an hour, never saw it go past 62c


----------



## pemo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neenja*
> 
> damn =\
> 
> i got a pretty nice improvement going from 12.10 to 13.11
> 
> kept the same oc settings on both benchmarks: 1150/1250 @ 1.115v, temps barely break 55-60. tested bf3 at ultra high settings and it ran beautifully. only played for about 15 mins though. also tried farcry 3 at ultra too and ran very well (aside from the known memory leak glitches and what not)
> 
> - version 12.10
> - version 13.11


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pemo*
> 
> excuse me sir, what is your temp playing farcry3?


excuse boss, how can u change to 1115. my saphire trixx dosnt seem to work, i still getting 1.22 :/


----------



## spizzlo

I have an XFX 7850 Double D Edition. It's part of my first build so I have nothing to compare it to but I really like the card. I have had issues trying to overclock it, like some games crash on pretty mild overclocks. Either way games look really nice and I think it's a great card.

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/ha4n9/


----------



## toyz72

i've been curious about crossfire performance of 7850' in games such as bf3, and other fps games. i would like to hear from experienced user's only. are the drivers up to par? and how well do they scale?


----------



## neenja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pemo*
> 
> excuse boss, how can u change to 1115. my saphire trixx dosnt seem to work, i still getting 1.22 :/


i use GPU Tweak (http://event.asus.com/vga/2012/gpu_tweak/)


----------



## Swolern

I have been getting a lot of crashes in Sleeping Dogs with 12.11 and my 7870, anyone else? All other games run great! Hopefully its fixed with 13.1, havent tried them yet.


----------



## Timill

Here are my 7870 overclocking results

http://www.overclock.net/t/1351748/gigabyte-7870-overclocking-results

I thought people in this thread might be interested


----------



## Mantas333

My 3Dmark11 score dropped ~1000p (from 7500 to 6500) with 13.11 drivers. Nice improvement . After reinstalling to 12.11 still I can hardly reach my old scores:/


----------



## neenja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mantas333*
> 
> My 3Dmark11 score dropped ~1000p (from 7500 to 6500) with 13.11 drivers. Nice improvement . After reinstalling to 12.11 still I can hardly reach my old scores:/


whats your rig specs? also, did you do the uninstall of your previous drivers using amd's tool? i got a fantastic boost after going to 13.11... not sure why your scores would fall so much


----------



## Mantas333

Intel i5 2300, 10GB ram, MSI HD 7850 Twinfrozr III 2gb.. 12.11 works much better to me.....Have you tryed to compare 13.11 and 12.11?


----------



## Capt

Can someone confirm this for me. I get major texture flickering with 13.1 in Bad Company 2 with my HD7870. I get the texture flickering only in this map and not on others but I want to be sure.


----------



## yawa

We are having some amazing results in the 7850 overclock thread with the 13.2 beta drivers. So try those and make sure you are removing your old drivers properly.


----------



## Capt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yawa*
> 
> We are having some amazing results in the 7850 overclock thread with the 13.2 beta drivers. So try those and make sure you are removing your old drivers properly.


Didn't that guy from AMD say that those are unfinished and not worth trying or something like that?


----------



## yawa

They are, but are working fine for me ATM.


----------



## neenja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mantas333*
> 
> Intel i5 2300, 10GB ram, MSI HD 7850 Twinfrozr III 2gb.. 12.11 works much better to me.....Have you tryed to compare 13.11 and 12.11?


kept the same oc settings on both benchmarks: 1150/1250 @ 1.115v, temps barely break 55-60

 - version 12.10
 - version 13.11


----------



## farscaper

for those of you running windows 8 ,

Have you encounter screen flickering upon start up? in where windows is loading the Start UI. I'm running the latest 13.1 drivers. when i was running version 12.xx, it never flickered.
So when it flickers the windows crashes then has to reboot. Then all is fine.

Vid card is Diamond HD 7870 DD edition.
win 8 pro
16gb of ram - ripjaws x
990fx rev 1 board.
cpu 8350 fx


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *farscaper*
> 
> for those of you running windows 8 ,
> 
> Have you encounter screen flickering upon start up? in where windows is loading the Start UI. I'm running the latest 13.1 drivers. when i was running version 12.xx, it never flickered.
> So when it flickers the windows crashes then has to reboot. Then all is fine.
> 
> Vid card is Diamond HD 7870 DD edition.
> win 8 pro
> 16gb of ram - ripjaws x
> 990fx rev 1 board.
> cpu 8350 fx


I do see a flickering on some screens but no crashes, had 1 crash on bf3 that was driver related


----------



## CeePeeBee

Hi guys

Glad to say I'm a new member to this forum and have some questions. I've just built a rig with the following components:

Intel i5 3570K
8GB Patriot Viper DDR3
Gigabyte 2048MB OC Windforce HD 7850
Win 7 64Bit
Plextor M5 Pro 128GB SSD

Using CCC 13.1

The first thing I did was jump on BF3 and just make sure all was well - it seemed it. I then jumped on Fifa 13 and I seem to be getting horizontal lines occasionally during gameplay. I ran a few benchmarks (including 3D Mark 11 which the score was 6439) and I seemed to see the horizontal lines in there as well.

I read a few threads and some people were suggesting using GPU Tweak to up my 2D clock and perhaps adjusting (OC) my 3D clock too.

So my 2D clock is currently sitting at:

GPU Clock - 300
GPU Voltage - 825
Mem Clock - 600
Fan Speed - Auto

My 3D Clock is:

GPU Clock - 975
GPU Voltage - 1138
Mem clock - 4800
Fan Speed - Auto

What I'm after are 2D settings that might help and some recommendations for 3D?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ihatelolcats

adjusting 2d won't do anything for 3d games


----------



## ihatelolcats

oops double post.

increase voltage with afterburner or something


----------



## NV2

Skyrim is pretty much the only game I get flickering from and weird artifacts all the way back to 12.8. Alan wake does this checker board type artifacting but it's brief.

No thermal pads on Vram? if you look at the bottom image they even cut off part of the metal that covers the top set of chips.



Here's the older version of the card:
http://img.neoseeker.com/v_image.php?articleid=3039&image=9

Been having trouble with games artifacting with high AA (or not) and I think this may have something to do with it. I don't have the cards OC'd right now too. Cheap [email protected] Not to mention the lack of vrm heatsink as well. If you have a DD you might wanna check under the hood. I have 2 of these, one is a CDFC and the other a CDBC. Same exact cooler on it. Both running at the base GHZ clocks.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NV2*
> 
> Skyrim is pretty much the only game I get flickering from and weird artifacts all the way back to 12.8. Alan wake does this checker board type artifacting but it's brief.
> 
> No thermal pads on Vram? if you look at the bottom image they even cut off part of the metal that covers the top set of chips.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the older version of the card:
> http://img.neoseeker.com/v_image.php?articleid=3039&image=9
> 
> Been having trouble with games artifacting with high AA (or not) and I think this may have something to do with it. I don't have the cards OC'd right now too. Cheap [email protected] Not to mention the lack of vrm heatsink as well. If you have a DD you might wanna check under the hood. I have 2 of these, one is a CDFC and the other a CDBC. Same exact cooler on it. Both running at the base GHZ clocks.


i have a CDFC, could you point out where you're talking about exactly? like what should i be checking for


----------



## NV2

I opened this up and there's just no pads on them to keep them chilly like on the older design on the link. Is this the norm nowadays? I'd put some pads/paste on there but the top row of chips don't have anything to link it to the heatsink anyway and there's just no room to place ramsinks on there.


----------



## ihatelolcats

how much gap is there
would thermal tape help anything? i guess not on the parts the plate doesnt cover...


----------



## barkeater

I guess they figured it wasn't necessary to add cooling to the vram. If for some reason you feel it necessary, get yourself an aftermarket gpu cooler and add your own vram heatsinks. Although, I don't think this is where your problem lies.

I think your flickering is likely more to do with the dual card setup (i.e., drivers, etc.). Have you tried just one card and see if you get same issue?


----------



## NV2

Yeah I kinda figured that, since 12.8 was the last good driver I got with no flickering in DX9 games. I like the performance of 12.11b though so I'll stick to this one. I'm more concerned with the artifacts I'm getting on stock clocks though on some games.
Just fair warning I guess to you guys with the same card, you may be pumping too much juice on the mem without knowing that it may not have been sufficiently cooled.


----------



## sinnedone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkeater*
> 
> I guess they figured it wasn't necessary to add cooling to the vram.


Doesnt really make sense though.

its more work with different mold and/or more machining to cut the extra section off.

Only thing I can think of is that someone somewhere said....., "Hey I know how we can save some money...We can stop adding in thermal pads for the vram." Yeah thatll save you a whole lot. Cheapos.


----------



## AuraNova

Updated the members list and any overclocks that were sent to me. If anyone has any updates that they don't see on the board, please contact me, and I will take care of it. As well, if you don't have your card anymore and have moved on, let me know so I can clear your name off the list. (I'm thinking of just changing the highlight color instead for those who used to own them and have moved on. Please, let me know either way.


----------



## HiCZoK

anyone with gigabyte windforce x3 7870, feeling that the card is bending or is fragile?


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiCZoK*
> 
> anyone with gigabyte windforce x3 7870, feeling that the card is bending or is fragile?


I have 2, and no to your question. Bit heavy/droopy in the pci slots but nothing like flimsy/bendy


----------



## ihatelolcats

i tried to put memory clock at 600MHz with afterburner and it just puts it to stock 1200MHz. anyone else have this trouble?


----------



## HiCZoK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I have 2, and no to your question. Bit heavy/droopy in the pci slots but nothing like flimsy/bendy


Thanks. It is just my first new gpu in 5 years. And biggest I've ever had. (and it is FANTASTIC)

Any tips I should fallow to keep it reliable? (my case is almost dust free -modified fractal 3000)


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiCZoK*
> 
> Thanks. It is just my first new gpu in 5 years. And biggest I've ever had. (and it is FANTASTIC)
> 
> Any tips I should fallow to keep it reliable? (my case is almost dust free -modified fractal 3000)


No you will be fine with normal maintenance routine, I blow out the dust every week, maybe over the top but I do my whole case, fans and radiator.


----------



## kagorus

Hello There Guys, Got My MSI 7850 TF a few days ago, was wondering has anyone had an issue where flash causes the card to revert to stock clocks or cause the screen to go crazy with lines all over it causing me to reset?, Also Love The 7850







7335 in 3dmark 11 Graphics Score FTW! ^_^ (1125/1325)


----------



## Wheezo

^ Turn off browser hardware acceleration and see if that fixes the issue.


----------



## 1ceMaster

You should add the 7870 Tahiti LE variant in the first post. It is slightly different from a regular 7870 because it has more than 1280 stream processors. So those who are thinking to buy the 78XX series have more choices. It is faster than a regular 7870 and at the same price. Though it must be crossfired with the 79xx series because of Tahiti chipset.


----------



## kagorus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> ^ Turn off browser hardware acceleration and see if that fixes the issue.


Nah Still Doing it , its not a problem as the clocks revert to OC when the browser / tab is closed, quite happy with the card so far, my first card i can properly overclock







, last card was a sapphire 7770 Ghz that decided to give you a multi colored screen and crash when you tried to oc that.


----------



## krabs

Just tested the latest crysis 3 beta multiplayer ... driver is 13.1 whql
7850 @ 1130mhz core ... max temp is 70 ... slightly higher than any other game ... very good gpu usage % at max

screen resolution 1080p
maxed out all graphic setting but no msaa, motion blur, lens flare .... 30-35 fps
object, shadows, water settings reduced to low = 45 to 50 fps ... very playable

fraps screenshot doesn't work in this game, you get a black image


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krabs*
> 
> Just tested the latest crysis 3 beta multiplayer ... driver is 13.1 whql
> 7850 @ 1130mhz core ... max temp is 70 ... slightly higher than any other game ... very good gpu usage % at max
> 
> screen resolution 1080p
> maxed out all graphic setting but no msaa, motion blur, lens flare .... 30-35 fps
> object, shadows, water settings reduced to low = 45 to 50 fps ... very playable
> 
> fraps screenshot doesn't work in this game, you get a black image


just curious what is the memory usage


----------



## Ghost12

I been playing crisis 3 also this afternoon, looks good for a beta, scales well with crossfire after adding the profile. 35-45fps all maxed except aa with single gpu, crossfire minimums of 60-70 avg high 80`ffps with medium aa


----------



## Mantas333

It seems that hd 7850 must be overclocked as much as pitcairn can handle if you want to run crysis 3 smoothly. ;/


----------



## krabs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mantas333*
> 
> It seems that hd 7850 must be overclocked as much as pitcairn can handle if you want to run crysis 3 smoothly. ;/


adventurous dudes can try bio flash for the 1.3v core volt
http://www.overclock.net/t/1353325/tutorial-atiwinflash-how-to-flash-the-bios-of-your-ati-cards/0_50


----------



## Capt

What overclocks do you guys have on your HD7870s? I'm stable at 1100mhz/1300mhz and I'm thinking of going a bit higher.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capt*
> 
> What overclocks do you guys have on your HD7870s? I'm stable at 1100mhz/1300mhz and I'm thinking of going a bit higher.


1150/[email protected] stock volts +20%power x 2 cards crossfire


----------



## Capt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> 1150/[email protected] stock volts +20%power x 2 cards crossfire


What's the stock voltage for your card? Mine is 1.250.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capt*
> 
> What's the stock voltage for your card? Mine is 1.250.


1.118

Edit - sorry for the short post, I could not get anything extra from my two gigabyte cards for six months regardless of the voltage, since swapping to 12.11 beta and now to 13.1, updating my mobo bios to the most current one I am now able to get 1150/1450 but vcore makes no difference. I can not get any more on the core no matter the voltage. I can not say if one card clocks potentially higher than the other as bought together and never tested seperately


----------



## sinnedone

1135/1450 voltage locked at 1.219v. +20 power level xfx black 7870.


----------



## Capt

Is it possible to reach 1200/1500 with the 7870 or am I asking for too much?


----------



## Mantas333

It is possible to reach 1200 core clock and 1400 -1450 memory clock. If you can get higher let me know


----------



## Bigdale7

I have my Sapphire HD7870 fully stable at 1200 on the core and 1250 memory.. I can raise the memory a good deal more but it just doesn't seem to translate into more performace so I leave it at 1250. I have the power setting at 20% and stock voltage of 1.250


----------



## sinnedone

I wish I could bump up the voltage on my xfx to 1.25. might be able to actually get some decent overclocks.

Will a Bios flash acomplish this? I havent really looked into the whole Bios flash thing, but being that the fans on the xfx stay at 40% at 65 degrees c or so a little voltage and fan profile ramp up might be a good thing.


----------



## eBombzor

Does the Sapphire 7870 XT have a black screen problem like the regular 7870?


----------



## Capt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Does the Sapphire 7870 XT have a black screen problem like the regular 7870?


It uses the Tahiti LE core so it's not "supposed" to have any issues but there was a user a few days ago reporting black screens and crashes I believe.


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Does the Sapphire 7870 XT have a black screen problem like the regular 7870?
> 
> 
> 
> It uses the Tahiti LE core so it's not "supposed" to have any issues but there was a user a few days ago reporting black screens and crashes I believe.
Click to expand...

Dammit, which card should I get at $250 then? 660?


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Does the Sapphire 7870 XT have a black screen problem like the regular 7870?
> 
> 
> 
> It uses the Tahiti LE core so it's not "supposed" to have any issues but there was a user a few days ago reporting black screens and crashes I believe.
Click to expand...

So there was ONE? I really want the 7870 XT, but this could be a breaker.


----------



## Capt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> So there was ONE? I really want the 7870 XT, but this could be a breaker.


Go for the 7870XT since nothing beats it at that price but make sure you really stress test the card when you get it to see if it sufferes from black screen.


----------



## tonus

I have a problem with my Sapphire HD7850 2gb non OC version. When the system is in idle for 5-6 minutes without touching anything, frequency of the card are beginning to rise from 300/150 to 860/1200.
When i move mouse again returned to 300/150. After 5-6 minutes in idle all over again. CPU load by 0-13%. I checked the Task Manager and there appears process gloedyrqnx.exe, those occupying 13%. Is there a solution to this problem. I am with 13.2 beta4 drivers.


----------



## kagorus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tonus*
> 
> I have a problem with my Sapphire HD7850 2gb non OC version. When the system is in idle for 5-6 minutes without touching anything, frequency of the card are beginning to rise from 300/150 to 860/1200.
> When i move mouse again returned to 300/150. After 5-6 minutes in idle all over again. CPU load by 0-13%. I checked the Task Manager and there appears process gloedyrqnx.exe, those occupying 13%. Is there a solution to this problem. I am with 13.2 beta4 drivers.


Could be a virus, try running a boot time virus scan / system scan & a disk check, if that doesnt work id make sure your not running any overclocking programs, what os are you using?

Also Right Click The Process --> Show File Location


----------



## tonus

I use asus gpu tweak 2.3.0.2


----------



## DSgamer64

I have two 7850's, a Windforce RV-N7850 OC and a Sapphire Dual X, both cards if it wasn't for the fact that I have been getting performance issues with both of them for a few weeks now.


----------



## Narokuu

i need some help all, i have an Asus 23" Vs238 and 2 Dell 1908FP 19" monitors.

I'm trying to use all 3 with my 7850, and i have a passive DP to DVI adapter and 2 DVI cables,

do i need an active adapter? or no. i just want extended desktop i DO NOT WANT eyefinity.

all 3 monitors work, i cannot enable the 3rd for some reason, HALP


----------



## kagorus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dustin88*
> 
> i need some help all, i have an Asus 23" Vs238 and 2 Dell 1908FP 19" monitors.
> 
> I'm trying to use all 3 with my 7850, and i have a passive DP to DVI adapter and 2 DVI cables,
> 
> do i need an active adapter? or no. i just want extended desktop i DO NOT WANT eyefinity.
> 
> all 3 monitors work, i cannot enable the 3rd for some reason, HALP


Yea you need an active converter to run the 3rd monitor to covert to DVI/DVD-D you just about always need an active converter, can you use HDMI at all?


----------



## kagorus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DSgamer64*
> 
> I have two 7850's, a Windforce RV-N7850 OC and a Sapphire Dual X, both cards if it wasn't for the fact that I have been getting performance issues with both of them for a few weeks now.


What kind of "issues"?


----------



## DSgamer64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kagorus*
> 
> What kind of "issues"?


I posted a thread on it in this forum, suffice to say I am getting pretty close to dropping AMD like a bad girlfriend over the issues I have been having. Both my cards are less then 3 months old.


----------



## Narokuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kagorus*
> 
> Yea you need an active converter to run the 3rd monitor to covert to DVI/DVD-D you just about always need an active converter, can you use HDMI at all?


All fixed! got an active adapter thanks man!!!


----------



## tonus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tonus*
> 
> I have a problem with my Sapphire HD7850 2gb non OC version. When the system is in idle for 5-6 minutes without touching anything, frequency of the card are beginning to rise from 300/150 to 860/1200.
> When i move mouse again returned to 300/150. After 5-6 minutes in idle all over again. CPU load by 0-13%. I checked the Task Manager and there appears process gloedyrqnx.exe, those occupying 13%. Is there a solution to this problem. I am with 13.2 beta4 drivers.


AVG decided my problem.


----------



## Swolern

Im on 13.1 right now with my 7870 / 3570k. Anyone running 13.2 b2 and any problems? Any performance gains with Crysis 3 beta?


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Im on 13.1 right now with my 7870 / 3570k. Anyone running 13.2 b2 and any problems? Any performance gains with Crysis 3 beta?


Im running 2x7870, I swapped 13.1 out last week because suffering as lot of the grey screens with lines. 13.2 not had one single gpu related crash gaming or video


----------



## HiCZoK

I know it's not the right section but:
I've got my 7870 from gigabyte (new gpu, not used) 2 months ago when first never settle bundle was raging and got NOTHING.

Now there is second even more crazy bundle and.... I guess current users don't get anything ?


----------



## Austin1520

http://imgur.com/5hqdYgS

A GPU-Z screenshot of my 7870, would like to join if possible.


----------



## eBombzor

So does a 7870 XT belong in this club or the 7900 club? It's named 7870 but it has a Tahiti architecture.


----------



## cooler2442

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> So does a 7870 XT belong in this club or the 7900 club? It's named 7870 but it has a Tahiti architecture.


+1. I just ordered my 7870 Myst+ which club am I in?!


----------



## DevinR

pm'ed you my pic and validation link

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/63g89/


----------



## momonz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cooler2442*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> So does a 7870 XT belong in this club or the 7900 club? It's named 7870 but it has a Tahiti architecture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1. I just ordered my 7870 Myst+ which club am I in?!
Click to expand...

The 7900 I guess


----------



## Lordfire

Got a XFX 7870. It is nothing more than GREAT (I'm coming from a NV GTS250 - red ones seduced me)
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/u949y/

However I'm trying to keep using the GTS as a PhysX card, but installing the mod f**ks up everything: computer gets laggy, FPS get lower, no longer able to use Aero, not possible to access Nvidia Control Panel (although I think this is OK). I'm not sure, am I to create a new topic, or may I use this one?


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordfire*
> 
> Got a XFX 7870. It is nothing more than GREAT (I'm coming from a NV GTS250 - red ones seduced me)
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/u949y/
> 
> However I'm trying to keep using the GTS as a PhysX card, but installing the mod f**ks up everything: computer gets laggy, FPS get lower, no longer able to use Aero, not possible to access Nvidia Control Panel (although I think this is OK). I'm not sure, am I to create a new topic, or may I use this one?


Creating a new topic will be more beneficial to you.


----------



## xutnubu

Can you guys tell me your temps on the 7870?

Mine at BF3 64p reaches 65C and never goes above 67C, ambient temp is around 24-26C. It's a stock 7870 1000/1200MHz.

Is this ok? I changed my case and I thought I'd get way better results from that, but temps are almost the same.

I've seen people here staying on the high 50'sC, even mids.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xutnubu*
> 
> Can you guys tell me your temps on the 7870?
> 
> Mine at BF3 64p reaches 65C and never goes above 67C, ambient temp is around 24-26C. It's a stock 7870 1000/1200MHz.
> 
> Is this ok? I changed my case and I thought I'd get way better results from that, but temps are almost the same.
> 
> I've seen people here staying on the high 50'sC, even mids.


Bf3 for a few hours mine avg round 73c 2x 7870 crossfire 1150/1450 stock volts


----------



## DevinR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xutnubu*
> 
> Can you guys tell me your temps on the 7870?
> 
> Mine at BF3 64p reaches 65C and never goes above 67C, ambient temp is around 24-26C. It's a stock 7870 1000/1200MHz.
> 
> Is this ok? I changed my case and I thought I'd get way better results from that, but temps are almost the same.
> 
> I've seen people here staying on the high 50'sC, even mids.


had mine up to 76 cel during crysis 3 beta at about 55 fps on a 1250/1350 overclock


----------



## eBombzor

What kind of FPS do you guys get on Crysis 3 VHQ with 4x SMAA 1080p? What are your optimal settings that you play on?

I have a 7870 XT and it's around 30 average with 4x SMAA, VHQ, , 1080p 13.2 Beta 5. I feel like my CPU is bottlenecking, will the i3 bottleneck my GPU?


----------



## xutnubu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> What kind of FPS do you guys get on Crysis 3 VHQ with 4x SMAA 1080p? What are your optimal settings that you play on?
> 
> I have a 7870 XT and it's around 30 average with 4x SMAA, VHQ, , 1080p 13.2 Beta 5. I feel like my CPU is bottlenecking, will the i3 bottleneck my GPU?


It's unplayable for me with MSAA.

If I use SMAA Low I can get like 40-50FPS. If I use SMAA Medium I get like 35.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> What kind of FPS do you guys get on Crysis 3 VHQ with 4x SMAA 1080p? What are your optimal settings that you play on?
> 
> I have a 7870 XT and it's around 30 average with 4x SMAA, VHQ, , 1080p 13.2 Beta 5. I feel like my CPU is bottlenecking, will the i3 bottleneck my GPU?


With my 7870 / 3570k / 1920x1080 rig i use high/medium pre sets and FXAA. i get super smooth gameplay around 60fps.

Btw 4xSMAA is a framerate killer, even with my 4-way SLI rig, take that stuff off!

*I have only seen C3 CPU benchmarks with a gtx 690.* Most you would see is a very small CPU bottleneck(1-2fps) if any at all, with a 7870 at those settings. You can always make sure and OC your CPU to see if any performance gains.


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xutnubu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> What kind of FPS do you guys get on Crysis 3 VHQ with 4x SMAA 1080p? What are your optimal settings that you play on?
> 
> I have a 7870 XT and it's around 30 average with 4x SMAA, VHQ, , 1080p 13.2 Beta 5. I feel like my CPU is bottlenecking, will the i3 bottleneck my GPU?
> 
> 
> 
> It's unplayable for me with MSAA.
> 
> If I use SMAA Low I can get like 40-50FPS. If I use SMAA Medium I get like 35.
Click to expand...

IKR? It's so choppy with any kind of AA TBH.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> What kind of FPS do you guys get on Crysis 3 VHQ with 4x SMAA 1080p? What are your optimal settings that you play on?
> 
> I have a 7870 XT and it's around 30 average with 4x SMAA, VHQ, , 1080p 13.2 Beta 5. I feel like my CPU is bottlenecking, will the i3 bottleneck my GPU?
> 
> 
> 
> With my 7870 / 3570k / 1920x1080 rig i use high/medium pre sets and FXAA. i get super smooth gameplay around 60fps.
> 
> Btw 4xSMAA is a framerate killer, even with my 4-way SLI rig, take that stuff off!
> 
> *I have only seen C3 CPU benchmarks with a gtx 690.* Most you would see is a very small CPU bottleneck(1-2fps) if any at all, with a 7870 at those settings. You can always make sure and OC your CPU to see if any performance gains.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the info! I was scared that it would bottleneck.


----------



## cooler2442

Not sure which thread the new 7870 Tahiti puts me in so posting mine in both:


----------



## DevinR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> What kind of FPS do you guys get on Crysis 3 VHQ with 4x SMAA 1080p? What are your optimal settings that you play on?
> 
> I have a 7870 XT and it's around 30 average with 4x SMAA, VHQ, , 1080p 13.2 Beta 5. I feel like my CPU is bottlenecking, will the i3 bottleneck my GPU?


yes a dual core will kill a little performance in crysis 3, me and my brother run the same cards, hes on an intel i3 2100 im on an amd fx 4170 overclocked and do considerably better


----------



## HiCZoK

I never passed 55C on my gigabyte 7870


----------



## zubzero689

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> What kind of FPS do you guys get on Crysis 3 VHQ with 4x SMAA 1080p? What are your optimal settings that you play on?
> 
> I have a 7870 XT and it's around 30 average with 4x SMAA, VHQ, , 1080p 13.2 Beta 5. I feel like my CPU is bottlenecking, will the i3 bottleneck my GPU?
> 
> 
> 
> With my 7870 / 3570k / 1920x1080 rig i use high/medium pre sets and FXAA. i get super smooth gameplay around 60fps.
> 
> Btw 4xSMAA is a framerate killer, even with my 4-way SLI rig, take that stuff off!
> 
> *I have only seen C3 CPU benchmarks with a gtx 690.* Most you would see is a very small CPU bottleneck(1-2fps) if any at all, with a 7870 at those settings. You can always make sure and OC your CPU to see if any performance gains.
Click to expand...

i dont see a good amd board in that list and we all now you need a good motherboards for those amd cpu and you left out the new cpu from amd 8350 and the MB you did use where am3 not am3+ and that can make a different as well. so i think those results are one sided


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zubzero689*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> What kind of FPS do you guys get on Crysis 3 VHQ with 4x SMAA 1080p? What are your optimal settings that you play on?
> 
> I have a 7870 XT and it's around 30 average with 4x SMAA, VHQ, , 1080p 13.2 Beta 5. I feel like my CPU is bottlenecking, will the i3 bottleneck my GPU?
> 
> 
> 
> With my 7870 / 3570k / 1920x1080 rig i use high/medium pre sets and FXAA. i get super smooth gameplay around 60fps.
> 
> Btw 4xSMAA is a framerate killer, even with my 4-way SLI rig, take that stuff off!
> 
> *I have only seen C3 CPU benchmarks with a gtx 690.* Most you would see is a very small CPU bottleneck(1-2fps) if any at all, with a 7870 at those settings. You can always make sure and OC your CPU to see if any performance gains.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i dont see a good amd board in that list and we all now you need a good motherboards for those amd cpu and you left out the new cpu from amd 8350 and the MB you did use where am3 not am3+ and that can make a different as well. so i think those results are one sided
Click to expand...

you raise some valid points but I think he was only using that chart to compare dual and quad core Intel CPUs.


----------



## zubzero689

i am not bashing him its that damn chart its so one sided with high end intel boards but amd boards that i wouldnt even put in my dads basic computer that doesnt even have a cd burner


----------



## cooler2442

For those interested in mining. The new 7870 XT Tahiti seems to do 500+ mhps when OCed to 1180. Stock 1500 memory.


----------



## DSgamer64

I will have to retract all my previous statements about my displeasure with my 7850's, turns out my CPU was overheating and so Intel naturally down clocks their processors when they are heating up too much. All is good in the hood now that I have fixed the problem, my 7850's in Crossfire are running my games smooth as butter.


----------



## ihatelolcats

can't talk about that on here
mining that is


----------



## eBombzor

All 7870 XT users, what's your max overclock? W/ and w/out stock voltage?


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> All 7870 XT users, what's your max overclock? W/ and w/out stock voltage?


Have you hit 1300 core with yours?


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> All 7870 XT users, what's your max overclock? W/ and w/out stock voltage?
> 
> 
> 
> Have you hit 1300 core with yours?
Click to expand...

Can't even hit 1210 without artifacts on BFBC2 (stock voltage). I use 1180.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Can't even hit 1210 without artifacts on BFBC2 (stock voltage). I use 1180.


Can't you up the voltage with trixx?


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Can't even hit 1210 without artifacts on BFBC2 (stock voltage). I use 1180.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't you up the voltage with trixx?
Click to expand...

Yea but on HWM it shows on full load with 1245 on Trixx, 1.256v, which is the default voltage. So I have no idea if it works. I also have no idea how to overclock this card so how much should I bump the voltage to? I don't want a huge crazy 1.3v overclock, I want something that'll keep my GPU running for a while. What kind of voltage should I use with 1230/ 1600?


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Yea but on HWM it shows on full load with 1245 on Trixx, 1.256v, which is the default voltage. So I have no idea if it works. I also have no idea how to overclock this card so how much should I bump the voltage to? I don't want a huge crazy 1.3v overclock, I want something that'll keep my GPU running for a while. What kind of voltage should I use with 1230/ 1600?


Use gpuz to check gpu voltage and every card is different. Try 1.25v and 1250 core.


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Yea but on HWM it shows on full load with 1245 on Trixx, 1.256v, which is the default voltage. So I have no idea if it works. I also have no idea how to overclock this card so how much should I bump the voltage to? I don't want a huge crazy 1.3v overclock, I want something that'll keep my GPU running for a while. What kind of voltage should I use with 1230/ 1600?
> 
> 
> 
> Use gpuz to check gpu voltage and every card is different. Try 1.25v and 1250 core.
Click to expand...

What about memory? Will I get any noticeable performance boost going to 1600?


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> What about memory? Will I get any noticeable performance boost going to 1600?


I haven't noticed a big boost going from 1500 to 1600


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> What about memory? Will I get any noticeable performance boost going to 1600?
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't noticed a big boost going from 1500 to 1600
Click to expand...

Oh ok. Isn't the default voltage 1.256?


----------



## eBombzor

What should I put the Board Power Limit to? 20?


----------



## cooler2442

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> All 7870 XT users, what's your max overclock? W/ and w/out stock voltage?


They don't seem to be voltage unlocked. Mine is only stable at 1180/1500 for 24/7 gaming. Benchmarks work at 1200.


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cooler2442*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> All 7870 XT users, what's your max overclock? W/ and w/out stock voltage?
> 
> 
> 
> They don't seem to be voltage unlocked. Mine is only stable at 1180/1500 for 24/7 gaming. Benchmarks work at 1200.
Click to expand...

What the heck. On GPU-Z, VDDC refuses to go over 1.186 even tho I have 1.25v set in Trixx. CCC has a power tuner, but is that just to increase the TDP? I see benchmarks on Kitguru and HH that they achieved 1230/1600 or 1250/1700.

Why is it locked?


----------



## cooler2442

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> What the heck. On GPU-Z, VDDC refuses to go over 1.186 even tho I have 1.25v set in Trixx. CCC has a power tuner, but is that just to increase the TDP? I see benchmarks on Kitguru and HH that they achieved 1230/1600 or 1250/1700.
> 
> Why is it locked?


Alot of 7950 and 7970's come locked. This shouldn't be a surprise.


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cooler2442*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> What the heck. On GPU-Z, VDDC refuses to go over 1.186 even tho I have 1.25v set in Trixx. CCC has a power tuner, but is that just to increase the TDP? I see benchmarks on Kitguru and HH that they achieved 1230/1600 or 1250/1700.
> 
> Why is it locked?
> 
> 
> 
> Alot of 7950 and 7970's come locked. This shouldn't be a surprise.
Click to expand...

Any way to unlock it?


----------



## cooler2442

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Any way to unlock it?


Some 7950's can unlock by clicking force voltage or something in MSI AB but others are completely stuck at 1.25-1.3 that they come with. So don't expect to be unlocked unless someone finds a way.


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cooler2442*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Any way to unlock it?
> 
> 
> 
> Some 7950's can unlock by clicking force voltage or something in MSI AB but others are completely stuck at 1.25-1.3 that they come with. So don't expect to be unlocked unless someone finds a way.
Click to expand...

Trixx has a force voltage thing, might try it tomorrow. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Any way to unlock it?


Unfortunately no review of the sapphire xt states what voltage regulator it uses. This is the main reason I went with a hawk over it.


----------



## cooler2442

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Unfortunately no review of the sapphire xt states what voltage regulator it uses. This is the main reason I went with a hawk over it.


He isn't using a regular 7870. This is the 7870 XT with the Tahiti(7900 series) chip. There is no Hawk version of it.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cooler2442*
> 
> He isn't using a regular 7870. This is the 7870 XT with the Tahiti(7900 series) chip. There is no Hawk version of it.


I know. Reread what I said. I said the sapphire xt which is what he has and the fact that I went with the 7870 hawk over an xt because I didnt want to get a voltage locked card


----------



## oldcompgeek

Please add, although Ihave to wait till monday to build due my fatality z77 pro bn late from amazon... itching to see how my first HIS card performs as well as tahiti and not to mention it's my first ever Intel build after years of AMD. Thanks, and I will get rig pics and a gpuz screenshot after completion of the build.


----------



## Newb Builder

Does anyone know if the 7850 can support 6 x 1080p monitors ? Obviously in eyefinity my card is the 2GB model with 2 DVI-D, 2 DP and 1 HDMI 1.4, I've read about DP's being able to support more then one monitor so I'm a little curious as my idea is to get 6 small 1080p rather then 3 27" 1440 or 1600


----------



## cooler2442

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newb Builder*
> 
> Does anyone know if the 7850 can support 6 x 1080p monitors ? Obviously in eyefinity my card is the 2GB model with 2 DVI-D, 2 DP and 1 HDMI 1.4, I've read about DP's being able to support more then one monitor so I'm a little curious as my idea is to get 6 small 1080p rather then 3 27" 1440 or 1600


Hope you won't try to play games in those types of resolutions because it ain't going to go well with a 7850.


----------



## Mattb2e

So after reading that AMD will not be releasing any GPU's this year, would it be a wise choice to get another HD7870? The only problem is that I have a Sapphire, one that doesn't have issues, and if I were to buy another, there is a chance of getting one with issues.

I would hate getting a different brand, because they look so different, it would throw off the aesthetics in my case........

What do you guys think?


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattb2e*
> 
> So after reading that AMD will not be releasing any GPU's this year, would it be a wise choice to get another HD7870? The only problem is that I have a Sapphire, one that doesn't have issues, and if I were to buy another, there is a chance of getting one with issues.
> 
> I would hate getting a different brand, because they look so different, it would throw off the aesthetics in my case........
> 
> What do you guys think?


Get another, with this news i am glad i bought my two because will get my moneys worth a while longer.


----------



## CeePeeBee

Hi guys

Had a fiddle around and long story short the issue I was having with General windows desktop speed issues was down to a Multi-monitor app I was using (Actual Window Manager - call pending for that).

Everything seems okay, but occasional stutters in games...just wondering what the default settings in CCC are that people use for general use? I heard people say never to use the "use applications settings" settings in CCC and to always set individual profiles for games to launch with?

After some advice guys...I built this machine without any issue but the black magic part to me is still GPU - been a while since I knew the nuances of AMD vs NVidia cards.


----------



## delirumhappy

Have you tried updating to the latest drivers?

What games in particular are you having problems with?

Check if Morphological Anti-Aliasing is off.


----------



## CeePeeBee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delirumhappy*
> 
> Have you tried updating to the latest drivers?
> 
> What games in particular are you having problems with?
> 
> Check if Morphological Anti-Aliasing is off.


Thanks for your response.

In Battlefield and in FIFA I seem to get a momentary skip every minute or so...I originally put this down to latency in online gameplay (as I haven't been able to reproduce in offline mode) but the fact that the skip is not simply a motion skip, but an audio skip seems to suggest that something else is in play.

My CPU cores are hardly touched by playing either game...GPU hits 50oC max when playing BF3. I'm just wondering if something as simple as VSync or something is the cause.

Morphological filtering is indeed off.


----------



## CeePeeBee

Oh, and I have the latest verified drivers....I haven't tried the BETA drivers yet.


----------



## Newb Builder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cooler2442*
> 
> Hope you won't try to play games in those types of resolutions because it ain't going to go well with a 7850.


Would it help having the 7850 in crossfire ? as they have a 7870 with eyefinity 6


----------



## kagorus

Has Anyone Had Any Issues with Playing Far Cry 3?, sometimes i can play it for like an hour or sometimes a few mins and it freezes, goes out of full screen and my GPU's Core/Memory Gets Stuck at 150Mhz till i log out and back in again

Any Help Guys?


----------



## eBombzor

What are safe VRM temps? My 7870 XT goes to 70 C on the core and 81-84 on the VRMs (full load Crysis 3). On idle my VRMs take a while to cool down. Are those safe temps? 80 C is not comfortable for me but I have no idea if it's safe for VRMs.

Any one know any good fan profiling programs? Sapphire Trixx doesn't seem to work. Does Afterburner support the 7870 XT?


----------



## kagorus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> What are safe VRM temps? My 7870 XT goes to 70 C on the core and 81-84 on the VRMs (full load Crysis 3). On idle my VRMs take a while to cool down. Are those safe temps? 80 C is not comfortable for me but I have no idea if it's safe for VRMs.
> 
> Any one know any good fan profiling programs? Sapphire Trixx doesn't seem to work. Does Afterburner support the 7870 XT?


MSI is excellent for fan control keeps my 7850 under 50 during gaming
Works with just about any GPU


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kagorus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> What are safe VRM temps? My 7870 XT goes to 70 C on the core and 81-84 on the VRMs (full load Crysis 3). On idle my VRMs take a while to cool down. Are those safe temps? 80 C is not comfortable for me but I have no idea if it's safe for VRMs.
> 
> Any one know any good fan profiling programs? Sapphire Trixx doesn't seem to work. Does Afterburner support the 7870 XT?
> 
> 
> 
> MSI is excellent for fan control keeps my 7850 under 50 during gaming
> Works with just about any GPU
Click to expand...

Yea I tried Afterburner but it's the same problem with Trixx, the fan profiles don't take effect until I open afterburner / Trixx. Then the fan profiles take effect.

Also, does anyone have problems with BFBC2? I ran GPU-z with BFBC2 and my whole system froze about 20 min into the game.


----------



## Boydwazup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tango bango*
> 
> So out of all the 7870 cards that will be up for sell, which one has the best warranty ?


XFX has the best warrenty on the market Lifetime warrenty i have 2 7870 and as long as you dont mod them or void your warrenty by overclocking or tamper with the screws on the back of the gpu heat sink you are golden for as long as you own the card and have the original reciept lol like an overclocker is going to do any of that lol


----------



## Boydwazup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kagorus*
> 
> Has Anyone Had Any Issues with Playing Far Cry 3?, sometimes i can play it for like an hour or sometimes a few mins and it freezes, goes out of full screen and my GPU's Core/Memory Gets Stuck at 150Mhz till i log out and back in again
> 
> Any Help Guys?


Ive had the same issue when alt tab out of the game to change a song or to check on the heat on my cards and the only fix that i found was to not do that lol it seems to be a glitch in farcry 3 as well it dose that in skyrim but it recovers a few moments after you alt tab back into the game


----------



## kagorus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boydwazup*
> 
> Ive had the same issue when alt tab out of the game to change a song or to check on the heat on my cards and the only fix that i found was to not do that lol it seems to be a glitch in farcry 3 as well it dose that in skyrim but it recovers a few moments after you alt tab back into the game


You mis understand mate,its a full game crash and the only way to get my gpu to clock back up is to log out of windows and log back in, also i didnt alt + tab out it just crashes


----------



## MrWayne

Is a Thermaltake Smart 80Bronze 650W enough for two 7850s? Probably gonna get another one since the 8000 series are not coming out anytime soon


----------



## kagorus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWayne*
> 
> Is a Thermaltake Smart 80Bronze 650W enough for two 7850s? Probably gonna get another one since the 8000 series are not coming out anytime soon


Id got for at least 750W mate leave yourself a bit more headroom 7850's are approx 150W each so thats 300 before you even add your other components like CPU/ HDD's ect, also you'll be able to upgrade later without needing a PSU upgrade

Might work though could be tight


----------



## Boydwazup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kagorus*
> 
> You mis understand mate,its a full game crash and the only way to get my gpu to clock back up is to log out of windows and log back in, also i didnt alt + tab out it just crashes


Si it is a full game crash and you get back to the desktop and CCC is saying that the GPU and Mem are staying in idle and you have to log out of windows and back in to get them responding again, am i understandign that correct ?

If so then try uninstalling CCC and reinstalling it and if you have the gpu OC then put it back to stock speeds and see if that clears up the problem if not you can try another game see if it has the same issue and if so then it is a your user account mabey try playing a game in annother windows user if it happens there then it is system wide and i ll have to dig to see if there is any other solutions it may be somthing small that is causeing the crash but hard to tell till i know if it is a system issue or just your user account


----------



## kagorus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boydwazup*
> 
> Si it is a full game crash and you get back to the desktop and CCC is saying that the GPU and Mem are staying in idle and you have to log out of windows and back in to get them responding again, am i understandign that correct ?
> 
> If so then try uninstalling CCC and reinstalling it and if you have the gpu OC then put it back to stock speeds and see if that clears up the problem if not you can try another game see if it has the same issue and if so then it is a your user account mabey try playing a game in annother windows user if it happens there then it is system wide and i ll have to dig to see if there is any other solutions it may be somthing small that is causeing the crash but hard to tell till i know if it is a system issue or just your user account


Had to Refresh my Win 8 yesterday anyway, problem is still there both with 13.1 (from old install) and 13.2 beta 5 its a game freeze, basically you can be playing, the screen flashes, it drops out of fullscreen, freezes and the GPU core/memory locks on 150Mhz. This is the only game i get the issue with.


----------



## DSgamer64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWayne*
> 
> Is a Thermaltake Smart 80Bronze 650W enough for two 7850s? Probably gonna get another one since the 8000 series are not coming out anytime soon


Depends. I know jack all about that processor, but I know I can run two 7850's on a SeaSonic X650 which is an 80 Plus Gold PSU. I have no issues with insufficient power draw at all, on load it's probably not even pulling 500 watts unless I stress test and benchmark my system, which I don't do.


----------



## kagorus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kagorus*
> 
> Had to Refresh my Win 8 yesterday anyway, problem is still there both with 13.1 (from old install) and 13.2 beta 5 its a game freeze, basically you can be playing, the screen flashes, it drops out of fullscreen, freezes and the GPU core/memory locks on 150Mhz. This is the only game i get the issue with.


Update : Seems after reading a few threads that Far Cry 3 doesnt like overclocked GPU's been playing for about an hour now with no problems, so fingers crossed thats the problem fixed, im happy anyway can play the game on high quite happily with the gpu sat at 45*C score


----------



## Boydwazup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kagorus*
> 
> Update : Seems after reading a few threads that Far Cry 3 doesnt like overclocked GPU's been playing for about an hour now with no problems, so fingers crossed thats the problem fixed, im happy anyway can play the game on high quite happily with the gpu sat at 45*C score


Yeah the OC on the gpu in that game seems to be an issue i had mentioned that if ya put your gpu back to stock that may fix the issue and im glad that you read other posts often it is something simple to fix a game crash have fun playin it is a good game i enjoyed the game very much have not finished the game yet but i will one day having kids kills the gaming time you get lol but love being a dad









game on buddy


----------



## kagorus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boydwazup*
> 
> Yeah the OC on the gpu in that game seems to be an issue i had mentioned that if ya put your gpu back to stock that may fix the issue and im glad that you read other posts often it is something simple to fix a game crash have fun playin it is a good game i enjoyed the game very much have not finished the game yet but i will one day having kids kills the gaming time you get lol but love being a dad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> game on buddy


Yea im loving the game so far, done a few missions and got a recurve bow







i love using the 2nd assault rifle, suppose the thing i love about the game is its beauty and how fast you run outta ammo, to me though the graphics of the game and gameplay are fantastic







, oh well least i have a MSI card even it stock its a good card


----------



## oldcompgeek

Hey fellow 7000 series users, a bit of advice is needed from y'all if possible. I finally made time to set up my first intel build, and this z77/HIS 7850/ dominator gt setup seems to run decently but a few bugs. Is it better to uninstall the built-in vga drivers and give it the smallest (32) memory in the bios? Also, this "Lucid" , and "MVP" software seems to not like the card as it had to be removed to stop the flash freezing of the video. Also, when I attempt to install Intel rapid start technology, it tells me that my system doesn't meet the system requirements for installation? This ain't no celeron or sempron system here, it's an I5...? If it's anything like the Asrock "Instant Boot" software that came with my Fatality 990fx mobo, then don't want it anyway as it was just a glorified sleep/resume that was called a boot program...lol. I have my system set up on my "testing tsble" and want to get these issues straight before moving it to my test bench if possible fellaws. I am running win7 ultimate and a corsair GS600 along with a W.D. sata 3 500 gig boot with a W.D. black 750 sata 2 storage drive.
Any direction would be helpful as Intel programs, drivers, and opoeration is foreign to me...


----------



## kagorus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oldcompgeek*
> 
> Hey fellow 7000 series users, a bit of advice is needed from y'all if possible. I finally made time to set up my first intel build, and this z77/HIS 7850/ dominator gt setup seems to run decently but a few bugs. Is it better to uninstall the built-in vga drivers and give it the smallest (32) memory in the bios? Also, this "Lucid" , and "MVP" software seems to not like the card as it had to be removed to stop the flash freezing of the video. Also, when I attempt to install Intel rapid start technology, it tells me that my system doesn't meet the system requirements for installation? This ain't no celeron or sempron system here, it's an I5...? If it's anything like the Asrock "Instant Boot" software that came with my Fatality 990fx mobo, then don't want it anyway as it was just a glorified sleep/resume that was called a boot program...lol. I have my system set up on my "testing tsble" and want to get these issues straight before moving it to my test bench if possible fellaws. I am running win7 ultimate and a corsair GS600 along with a W.D. sata 3 500 gig boot with a W.D. black 750 sata 2 storage drive.
> Any direction would be helpful as Intel programs, drivers, and opoeration is foreign to me...


For Smart Response Make sure AHCI is turned on in your BIOS, i think its the SATA Mode, Dont Use Lucid Virtu, no need unless you want to use a monitor off your Mobo wouldnt bother with fastboot, if you plan on installing 8 that allready has a "fast boot" feature when you shutdown.


----------



## oldcompgeek

Okay, thanks. The only thing is, can I even run ahci on mechanical hard drives? I normally run a v raptor raid 0 with 4 80 gig drives and want to use the ssd (maple crest6) for caching purposed only by formatting it into 2 32 gig partitions. Also, it's not possible to change to ahci when windows is already installed in IDE mode is it? If mechanicals can run ahci then I am really in the dark lol cuz never heard it yet. Thanks again for the tips.


----------



## kagorus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oldcompgeek*
> 
> Okay, thanks. The only thing is, can I even run ahci on mechanical hard drives? I normally run a v raptor raid 0 with 4 80 gig drives and want to use the ssd (maple crest6) for caching purposed only by formatting it into 2 32 gig partitions. Also, it's not possible to change to ahci when windows is already installed in IDE mode is it? If mechanicals can run ahci then I am really in the dark lol cuz never heard it yet. Thanks again for the tips.


http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=354428

Theres a guide, if your using SATA drives allways use AHCI
Allows for faster SATA speeds


----------



## oldcompgeek

Thank you for the info and the guide. I have beenj using IDE emulation for so long, and the only time that I used AHCI was both timed I gave ssd's a look, and it just didn't give enough of a speed increase to offset the quirks, hassles, and the known limited writes for me to stick with them. Of course, for me having the absolute fastest speed isn't nearly as important as reliability and little or no maintenance. It could've been the ssd's I was trying out, or the sandforce controller type heck I dunno. Thanks again.


----------



## kagorus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oldcompgeek*
> 
> Thank you for the info and the guide. I have beenj using IDE emulation for so long, and the only time that I used AHCI was both timed I gave ssd's a look, and it just didn't give enough of a speed increase to offset the quirks, hassles, and the known limited writes for me to stick with them. Of course, for me having the absolute fastest speed isn't nearly as important as reliability and little or no maintenance. It could've been the ssd's I was trying out, or the sandforce controller type heck I dunno. Thanks again.


Not A Problem mate, well with my standard drives i get between 80Mb/s and 150Mb/s off my 3.5 inch drives and i get between 20Mb/s and 550Mb/s off my SSD


----------



## oldcompgeek

Can I also ask y'all about something else? Usually when I have bought video cards, the free game codes will be on a steam card or an actual disk in the box itself. The amount of money that we pay for these dang things really makes the free games part of the buying decision, or is when I will buy them anyway. I bought my HIS cards from Amazon, and usually have shopped at newegg , and Amazon had it listed as "you will recieve an e-mail within 7-10 business days with your 2 game codes". UIs this how y'all got yours wherever you bought ur cards or did y'all actually get the codes or disks in the box itself? I don't have the trust in Amazon like I do with Newegg yet and just wanted to see whether or not anyone else had to wait more than a week or two to get them. Thanks.


----------



## kagorus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oldcompgeek*
> 
> Can I also ask y'all about something else? Usually when I have bought video cards, the free game codes will be on a steam card or an actual disk in the box itself. The amount of money that we pay for these dang things really makes the free games part of the buying decision, or is when I will buy them anyway. I bought my HIS cards from Amazon, and usually have shopped at newegg , and Amazon had it listed as "you will recieve an e-mail within 7-10 business days with your 2 game codes". UIs this how y'all got yours wherever you bought ur cards or did y'all actually get the codes or disks in the box itself? I don't have the trust in Amazon like I do with Newegg yet and just wanted to see whether or not anyone else had to wait more than a week or two to get them. Thanks.


Well last time i got mine was a 6670 that came with a dirt 3 code in the box, personally i trust amazon, if they say you get something it'll be in the box normally.


----------



## oldcompgeek

I just received an e mail that explains why I didn't get it in the box---The free games haven't been re;leased yet. Tomb Raider and Bio-Shock:Infinite are scheduled for release on or before March 5th and March 26th 2013 which explains it...lol.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Hey Guys, no matter what setup you have, post your score here, we need some HD 7xxx

http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0/270_30#post_19302948


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Hey Guys, no matter what setup you have, post your score here, we need some HD 7xxx
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0/270_30#post_19302948


i only get 26.8 fps on my 7870. 1150/1450
anything i can do to improve that score? seems really low compared to other 7870s


----------



## Oranuro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warweo*
> 
> RMA! BAHAHAHA!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must be joking! I have a PowerColor! There is no way that I can return this card. No way that I would want to, either.
> 
> My card is a PowerColor Radeon 7870 PCS+ that I run at 1350/1550MHz 24/7, the clocks are far too good to even consder sneding this baby back, even if I had a cat in hells chance of getting any service from powercolor!
> 
> I don't suggest that you RMA straight away, after all my problem cleared up by itself. Come to think of it, though, I did re-seat the card and I can't remember it happening since then.
> 
> RMA, that's funny...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S: This.


Roflmao.

I've felt the same way about Powercolor for a long time too.


----------



## cooler2442

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> i only get 26.8 fps on my 7870. 1150/1450
> anything i can do to improve that score? seems really low compared to other 7870s


Yeah my 7870 XT at 1200/1500 only scored 29.6 fps & 1237 score.


----------



## tonus

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/edav2/

Thats my sapphire HD7850 2gb with 24/7 final stable overclock 1150/1250. Please add me in the club.


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cooler2442*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> i only get 26.8 fps on my 7870. 1150/1450
> anything i can do to improve that score? seems really low compared to other 7870s
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah my 7870 XT at 1200/1500 only scored 29.6 fps & 1237 score.
Click to expand...

Do you put your power limit on 20%?


----------



## oldcompgeek

Okay Karlitos, d/loading Ungine valley now and will run and post benckmark score.

Fatality z77
I5 3570K
HIS HD 7850 2GB
Dominator 1600 4 x 2 gb
W.D. mechanical sata 3 32mb cache 500gb h.d.
Corsair GS600 pwr sply
Stock settings for all......


----------



## cooler2442

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Do you put your power limit on 20%?


Reinstalled my drivers and tried it again. Improved a bit but not much.

31.5fps
1317 score

7870 xt @ 1200/1500
i5 750 @ 4.0


----------



## dkline

I've got a Sapphire HD 7850 2GB OC Edition running Catalyst 12.6
Drivers are crashing ocassionally whilst browsing. Tabs in chrome will all go black.

What is the most stable Catalyst drivers to update to?
Any other tips to gain more stability on this card?


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dkline*
> 
> I've got a Sapphire HD 7850 2GB OC Edition running Catalyst 12.6
> Drivers are crashing ocassionally whilst browsing. Tabs in chrome will all go black.
> 
> What is the most stable Catalyst drivers to update to?
> Any other tips to gain more stability on this card?


13.2 Beta 5

Check the temps with GPU-z


----------



## oldcompgeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dkline*
> 
> I've got a Sapphire HD 7850 2GB OC Edition running Catalyst 12.6
> 
> Drivers are crashing ocassionally whilst browsing. Tabs in chrome will all go black.
> 
> What is the most stable Catalyst drivers to update to?
> 
> Any other tips to gain more stability on this card?
> 
> 
> 
> 13.2 Beta 5
> 
> Check the temps with GPU-z
Click to expand...

That 13-2 beta driver is much better in regards to crashes as well as game performance! The 13.2 5 is the latest version that amd's site had. My 7850 z77 rig skidded n crashed with the 12.10 drivers too but not 13-2 (5). Thanks eBombzor as I read ur response an advice. 23,000 3d vantage @stock 3570k/his7850/1600 dominator now!


----------



## Dreamsocks

Count me in.
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/5qfe2/


----------



## Picklewheels

My Sapphire HD 7870 Ghz Ed. is unstable even after increasing the core to a meagre 1050mhz. Also most tools misread the voltage at 1118mv


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Picklewheels*
> 
> My Sapphire HD 7870 Ghz Ed. is unstable even after increasing the core to a meagre 1050mhz. Also most tools misread the voltage at 1118mv


msi etc readsmy [email protected] also. Check what says in hw monitor, in that mine says 1.222


----------



## Oranuro

Sending mine back to Newegg. Artifacts, latency and black screens and such. Ran hot at stock and overclocked like a dog. There's a reason I avoided XFX all these years. Going for replacement so I hope the next one's a keeper.


----------



## HiCZoK

7870 gigabyte.
Perfectly stable t 1200/1375
I dont see a differeence changing power to +-20


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oranuro*
> 
> Sending mine back to Newegg. Artifacts, latency and black screens and such. Ran hot at stock and overclocked like a dog. There's a reason I avoided XFX all these years. Going for replacement so I hope the next one's a keeper.


Grab the gigabyte model, it runs so cool and quiet I hardly notice it. Plus the heatsink they use covers all the VRMs and whatnot unlike some other models like MSI.


----------



## AlDyer

MSI R7870 Twin Frozr III here. 1200MHz core and 1300MHz memory. Have only good experiences with MSI GPUs, I might get more out with some more tweaking...


----------



## kagorus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> MSI R7870 Twin Frozr III here. 1200MHz core and 1300MHz memory. Have only good experiences with MSI GPUs, I might get more out with some more tweaking...


What volts are you running on? i get 1125/1325 on 1.138v


----------



## Ghost12

I have just downloaded the new beta 13.2 beta 6, before i uninstall does anyone know if the amd official un-installer has stopped bricking windows 8? it ruined my windows last time and as i have just fresh installed to a new ssd i dont want to brick it again.

Thanks


----------



## kagorus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I have just downloaded the new beta 13.2 beta 6, before i uninstall does anyone know if the amd official un-installer has stopped bricking windows 8? it ruined my windows last time and as i have just fresh installed to a new ssd i dont want to brick it again.
> 
> Thanks


Not had an issue with it


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kagorus*
> 
> Not had an issue with it


#
What with the amd unistaller utility? it was destroying windows 8, it did many peoples mine included day of release. The control panel was no longer useable, no power options, no programme uninstall nothing.


----------



## sinnedone

Just follow the "how to uninstall amd drivers" thread.

It tells you all the folders to look for and where as well as what registry settings to delete.

It takes a little longer than the uninstall utility but at least you'll have peace of mind you wont have other issues.









*EDIT*

Heres a link http://www.overclock.net/t/988215/how-to-properly-uninstall-ati-amd-software-drivers-for-graphics-cards/0_60

*EDIT*


----------



## j3poysy

Hey guys!

I'm using a Sapphire 7850 and one of the fans of the GFX card died today. It still works but the temperature is ranging aroung 70-80 load now. Was wondering if it's something i can repair on my own or i have to go through the hassle of RMA (don't have a spare card).


----------



## sinnedone

Try contacting support. I had an issue with a xfx card fan making noise and spinning slowly and they just sent me a replacement shroud instead of sending the whole card back.


----------



## AlDyer

Im running 1.3 volts, my maximum overclock is 1235 core and 1375 memory, but that was on 3DMark 11 and I haven't tested on anything else yet, but it outperformed an GTX 670 easily









Link: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5956614


----------



## kagorus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> #
> What with the amd unistaller utility? it was destroying windows 8, it did many peoples mine included day of release. The control panel was no longer useable, no power options, no programme uninstall nothing.


oh so thats what cause that.... i was trying to figure out what caused options in my metro UI to dissapear. , had to refresh my system a few days after, thats for solving that one for me.


----------



## kagorus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Im running 1.3 volts, my maximum overclock is 1235 core and 1375 memory, but that was on 3DMark 11 and I haven't tested on anything else yet, but it outperformed an GTX 670 easily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5956614


Run Unigine Heaven Benchmark
if its unstable you'll know about it run it on dx11 , max tesselation 8AA 16AF Hit F9 when it loads to benchmark


----------



## kagorus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kagorus*
> 
> Run Unigine Heaven Benchmark
> if its unstable you'll know about it run it on dx11 , max tesselation 8AA 16AF Hit F9 when it loads to benchmark


Heres MIne OC'd with stock voltage

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5893190


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kagorus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Im running 1.3 volts, my maximum overclock is 1235 core and 1375 memory, but that was on 3DMark 11 and I haven't tested on anything else yet, but it outperformed an GTX 670 easily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5956614
> 
> 
> 
> Run Unigine Heaven Benchmark
> if its unstable you'll know about it run it on dx11 , max tesselation 8AA 16AF Hit F9 when it loads to benchmark
Click to expand...

how do you know exactly
will it outright crash?


----------



## CramComplex

Hi Guys,

Happy to report that I have successfully flash an ASUS OC'ed BIOS to my PowerColor 7850 2GB Reference card which bumped up my stock stetting from 860/1200 to stock 975/1250 which also allowed me to go from 1.25v VDDC to 1.3v VDDC which is a big bump because I only had 1150/1350 @ 1.25 VDDC with the stock BIOS and now I'm till finding a stable mem-clock with my GPU core OC. I couldn't achieve my clocks with AB so I had to use TriXX which helped my bump my VDDC to 1.3v. Temps are only at 38*C max thanks to the EK full cover block for the reference 7850. I tried pushing the clocks at around 1270 and it BSOD'ed when running Valley...so I had to dial it down to 1265...I know it can do more with more VDDC but I have no idea what other BIOS has the unlocked VDDC that can go more than 1.3v VDDC.

TLDR:

*Stock BIOS:*

Stock Clocks: 860 / 1200 @ 1.125v

OC Stable Core + Mem: 1150 / 1350 @ 1.25v

*ASUS BIOS:*

Stock Clocks: 975 / 1250 @ 1.150v

OC Stable Core: 1265 / 1250 @ 1.3v



Will report back with the final stable OC for both core and mem OC. Cheers!


----------



## CramComplex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> how do you know exactly
> will it outright crash?


Either you'll have a "AMD Driver Stopped Responding" message or BSOD and restarts your PC when it crashes via Unigine.


----------



## oldcompgeek

Do any of y'all know about Steam games? I was going to let my boys play their shogun II and Dirt 3 on the new system before I tear it off the bench and get to building but it wouldn't run. On my prev. system (6850's and Phenom II 1100t, 990FX) it ran okay. Does this card or intel have any quirks or need anything different installed to run Steam stuff? I uninstalled Lucid,MVP and the onboard vga driver, lowered the shared to 32, and disabled the render stuff in BIOS. That way, it was only running on the gpu but still nope. On dirt, it will not start at all, and on Shogun II, it get's all the way to the loading screen before the dreaded "had a problem and needs to close" windows line of crap. It's not all-important, but would like it to run everything okay on 1 card before adding the 2nd when I do the build. Would also like to see how good the graphics are with 1 card b/c might give them one instead of upgrading their 6770 to a 7770. Any ideas are appreciated! Thanks.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CramComplex*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> Happy to report that I have successfully flash an ASUS OC'ed BIOS to my PowerColor 7850 2GB Reference card which bumped up my stock stetting from 860/1200 to stock 975/1250 which also allowed me to go from 1.25v VDDC to 1.3v VDDC which is a big bump because I only had 1150/1350 @ 1.25 VDDC with the stock BIOS and now I'm till finding a stable mem-clock with my GPU core OC. I couldn't achieve my clocks with AB so I had to use TriXX which helped my bump my VDDC to 1.3v. Temps are only at 38*C max thanks to the EK full cover block for the reference 7850. I tried pushing the clocks at around 1270 and it BSOD'ed when running Valley...so I had to dial it down to 1265...I know it can do more with more VDDC but I have no idea what other BIOS has the unlocked VDDC that can go more than 1.3v VDDC.
> 
> TLDR:
> *Stock BIOS:*
> Stock Clocks: 860 / 1200 @ 1.125v
> OC Stable Core + Mem: 1150 / 1350 @ 1.25v
> 
> *ASUS BIOS:*
> Stock Clocks: 975 / 1250 @ 1.150v
> OC Stable Core: 1265 / 1250 @ 1.3v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will report back with the final stable OC for both core and mem OC. Cheers!


what tools did you use to flash?


----------



## taimat

Bought a HD 7870 last night as an upgrade from my 2 year old HD 6790. I was blown away by the performance of the card! Thank you AMD!


----------



## KaRLiToS

Overclock your cards and make this graph an ATI win. Post your score here *Top 30 ----Unigine Valley 1.0 Benchmark*

(Follow the simple rules) everyone can be part of the competition

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0Av6qtxIdHmWgdFMzbncwWnB0MzlmRnprZjA1dndEMVE&output=html&widget=true


----------



## oldcompgeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CramComplex*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> Happy to report that I have successfully flash an ASUS OC'ed BIOS to my PowerColor 7850 2GB Reference card which bumped up my stock stetting from 860/1200 to stock 975/1250 which also allowed me to go from 1.25v VDDC to 1.3v VDDC which is a big bump because I only had 1150/1350 @ 1.25 VDDC with the stock BIOS and now I'm till finding a stable mem-clock with my GPU core OC. I couldn't achieve my clocks with AB so I had to use TriXX which helped my bump my VDDC to 1.3v. Temps are only at 38*C max thanks to the EK full cover block for the reference 7850. I tried pushing the clocks at around 1270 and it BSOD'ed when running Valley...so I had to dial it down to 1265...I know it can do more with more VDDC but I have no idea what other BIOS has the unlocked VDDC that can go more than 1.3v VDDC.
> 
> TLDR:
> *Stock BIOS:*
> Stock Clocks: 860 / 1200 @ 1.125v
> OC Stable Core + Mem: 1150 / 1350 @ 1.25v
> 
> *ASUS BIOS:*
> Stock Clocks: 975 / 1250 @ 1.150v
> OC Stable Core: 1265 / 1250 @ 1.3v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will report back with the final stable OC for both core and mem OC. Cheers!










Excellent work on the oc. Just curious though, doesn't powercolor have the most powerful clocked 7850 like the pcs+ or sum'n? Was curious if there was a reason why it wasn't easier or available to ya rather than having to change brands...? Don't know enough about gpu flashing to know myself, have only done that type of thing once and it was flashing a dvd burner to a liteon...lol


----------



## cooler2442

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Overclock your cards and make this graph an ATI win. Post your score here *Top 30 ----Unigine Valley 1.0 Benchmark*
> 
> (Follow the simple rules) everyone can be part of the competition
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0Av6qtxIdHmWgdFMzbncwWnB0MzlmRnprZjA1dndEMVE&output=html&widget=true


My processor seems to bottleneck my 7870 XT so I doubt my score would help much

31.5fps 1317 score 7870 xt @ 1200/1500 i5 750 @ 4.0


----------



## eBombzor

I get the same exact score on stock. With my 7870 XT at 1150/1500, I got up to 33 FPS with 1340 as my score. I don't really think your CPU is bottlenecking.


----------



## oldcompgeek

Sry for the dbl post guys, but I asked for help with steam earlier and wanted to let it be known that after deleting them both and reinstalling, shogun II now works and Dirt 3 comes up with this error:


Thanks everyone and please bear w/me as Intel and the 7000 series are new to me..


----------



## cooler2442

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> I get the same exact score on stock. With my 7870 XT at 1150/1500, I got up to 33 FPS with 1340 as my score. I don't really think your CPU is bottlenecking.


I think it's both of our CPU's bottlenecking. It says you have an i3 correct? I'm pretty sure the 3570k / 3770k users with 7870's score higher than us.


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cooler2442*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> I get the same exact score on stock. With my 7870 XT at 1150/1500, I got up to 33 FPS with 1340 as my score. I don't really think your CPU is bottlenecking.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's both of our CPU's bottlenecking. It says you have an i3 correct? I'm pretty sure the 3570k / 3770k users with 7870's score higher than us.
Click to expand...

Yea I have a i3 3220. Well results of 7870s with 3570K are all over the place. A 7850 with a 3570K just undercuts a 7950 with a 2600K based on these results.


----------



## CramComplex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> what tools did you use to flash?


I used the atiflash tool available here: http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2166/ATIFlash_3.99.html

Please note that it is a hit or miss with the cards, I did it because I knew going into this that there was the potential to brick my card without any chance of restoring it again. So if you've got the gonads to flash your card by all means: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=57750



*Disclaimer: I am not responsible for any damage incurred to your card by following the above links.*

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *oldcompgeek*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent work on the oc. Just curious though, doesn't powercolor have the most powerful clocked 7850 like the pcs+ or sum'n? Was curious if there was a reason why it wasn't easier or available to ya rather than having to change brands...? Don't know enough about gpu flashing to know myself, have only done that type of thing once and it was flashing a dvd burner to a liteon...lol


I bought the reference card due to the price point of around $125 CND and I knew EK was going to be releasing a limited run for the full-cover block for the reference 7850's so I grabbed it.

Flashing is like gambling, I gambled my card and full-cover block and lo and behold, I won. LOL. I had prior experience in flashing from the 6950 flashed it to unlock my shaders and it's a full fledged 6970, too bad I played around with it too much and borked the card because I skimped on the full-cover block for the 6950 and went with a universal GPU block...which I will never ever do again. LOL.

OC testing might occur this weekend, have some work to finish before I play around again. Will report back with my final OC.

For those who flashed their BIOS successfully with a different vendor, post it here so other might be able to try it. So far in my case my GPU is a PowerColor HD 7850 2GB Reference card with an ASUS BIOS flashed and like I said it was a successful venture.


----------



## oldcompgeek

So, are their certain manufacturers that use similar bios types, or pcb layouts, or is it just truly the luck factor that controls the rate of bricking? Also, does it even matter to back up your original bios? When you said bricked, do you like mean a power failure during flash or something like that which could cause the bricking? You also mentioned burning up a card b/c of not using a full cover block. So a h2o block over the gpu and ramsinks on the memory and vrm/mosfet's wouldn't suffice? Unless youi're talking about a pretty high overclock...lol. I thought about using modified universal mosfet h2o blocks to cool the memory and others on my card so I could control the contact surface and the blocks being bigger than necessary to provide as much kinetic transfer as possible. A friend uses those peltier's or whatever on his cards but I wouldn't!


----------



## kagorus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> how do you know exactly
> will it outright crash?


It'll either crash heaven or it'll freeze/artifact or just simply bluescreen if you manage to run the full bench on full settings its probably fine.


----------



## kagorus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oldcompgeek*
> 
> Sry for the dbl post guys, but I asked for help with steam earlier and wanted to let it be known that after deleting them both and reinstalling, shogun II now works and Dirt 3 comes up with this error:
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone and please bear w/me as Intel and the 7000 series are new to me..


Install Games For WIndows live from microsoft
http://www.xbox.com/en-GB/LIVE/PC/DownloadClient
it ****s up a little on windows 8


----------



## kagorus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oldcompgeek*
> 
> Do any of y'all know about Steam games? I was going to let my boys play their shogun II and Dirt 3 on the new system before I tear it off the bench and get to building but it wouldn't run. On my prev. system (6850's and Phenom II 1100t, 990FX) it ran okay. Does this card or intel have any quirks or need anything different installed to run Steam stuff? I uninstalled Lucid,MVP and the onboard vga driver, lowered the shared to 32, and disabled the render stuff in BIOS. That way, it was only running on the gpu but still nope. On dirt, it will not start at all, and on Shogun II, it get's all the way to the loading screen before the dreaded "had a problem and needs to close" windows line of crap. It's not all-important, but would like it to run everything okay on 1 card before adding the 2nd when I do the build. Would also like to see how good the graphics are with 1 card b/c might give them one instead of upgrading their 6770 to a 7770. Any ideas are appreciated! Thanks.


install http://www.xbox.com/en-GB/LIVE/PC/DownloadClient
if your running 8 it has problems with the steam installer


----------



## kagorus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oldcompgeek*
> 
> Do any of y'all know about Steam games? I was going to let my boys play their shogun II and Dirt 3 on the new system before I tear it off the bench and get to building but it wouldn't run. On my prev. system (6850's and Phenom II 1100t, 990FX) it ran okay. Does this card or intel have any quirks or need anything different installed to run Steam stuff? I uninstalled Lucid,MVP and the onboard vga driver, lowered the shared to 32, and disabled the render stuff in BIOS. That way, it was only running on the gpu but still nope. On dirt, it will not start at all, and on Shogun II, it get's all the way to the loading screen before the dreaded "had a problem and needs to close" windows line of crap. It's not all-important, but would like it to run everything okay on 1 card before adding the 2nd when I do the build. Would also like to see how good the graphics are with 1 card b/c might give them one instead of upgrading their 6770 to a 7770. Any ideas are appreciated! Thanks.


get a 7770 its much better than a 6770 new architecture
http://www.videocardbenchmark.net/gpu.php?gpu=Radeon+HD+6770
to :
http://www.videocardbenchmark.net/gpu.php?gpu=Radeon+HD+7770&id=322


----------



## solsamurai

Hey 7800 peeps got a quick question for peace-of-mind sake. I don't need to uninstall CCC and all that if I'm upgrading from a 6850 to a 7870, right?







Sorry not feeling well today but still want to install the MSI R7870 Hawk that came today.


----------



## CramComplex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oldcompgeek*
> 
> So, are their certain manufacturers that use similar bios types, or pcb layouts, or is it just truly the luck factor that controls the rate of bricking? Also, does it even matter to back up your original bios? When you said bricked, do you like mean a power failure during flash or something like that which could cause the bricking? You also mentioned burning up a card b/c of not using a full cover block. So a h2o block over the gpu and ramsinks on the memory and vrm/mosfet's wouldn't suffice? Unless youi're talking about a pretty high overclock...lol. I thought about using modified universal mosfet h2o blocks to cool the memory and others on my card so I could control the contact surface and the blocks being bigger than necessary to provide as much kinetic transfer as possible. A friend uses those peltier's or whatever on his cards but I wouldn't!


There are some cards that are "compatible" with each other due to the nature of being a "reference" card which the manufacturers just copied from AMD and sold with their own branding, usually "reference" cards are the most compatible in terms of BIOS flashing. The only reason to BIOS flash is to unlock certain controls that the manufacturer has limited like for example my 7850 has it's VDDC locked to "regular" users not to fiddle and bork their card.

It does matter to back-up your original BIOS due to the fact that flashing another BIOS might give you problems on your BIOS and makes it unstable, so you need it to re-flash back to the original bios and try another BIOS.

Bricking can come from other forms, there have been several horror stories about flashing a different BIOS to certain GPUs, like I said it's a risk you'll have to take.

When I borked my 6950 it was due to human error and not manufacturer error nor BIOS flashing error - entire story here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1290275/possibly-dead-6950-2gb-ref

It's a risk you have to take, if you know what you're doing then go for it, I have my Sapphire 5750 cooled by an Antec 620 locked by zip-ties and all the VRMs and RAM modules have aluminum heatsinks on them glued by Arctic Alumina thermal adhesives and I've had no problems with it working.


----------



## CramComplex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Hey 7800 peeps got a quick question for peace-of-mind sake. I don't need to uninstall CCC and all that if I'm upgrading from a 6850 to a 7870, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry not feeling well today but still want to install the MSI R7870 Hawk that came today.


Just like any other new peripheral being installed, uninstall drivers connected to the part, Guru3D Driver Sweeper then re-install latest drivers from AMD, takes a few minutes but worth the effort because you know you're starting with a clean slate.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CramComplex*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> what tools did you use to flash?
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *oldcompgeek*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent work on the oc. Just curious though, doesn't powercolor have the most powerful clocked 7850 like the pcs+ or sum'n? Was curious if there was a reason why it wasn't easier or available to ya rather than having to change brands...? Don't know enough about gpu flashing to know myself, have only done that type of thing once and it was flashing a dvd burner to a liteon...lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bought the reference card due to the price point of around $125 CND and I knew EK was going to be releasing a limited run for the full-cover block for the reference 7850's so I grabbed it.
> 
> Flashing is like gambling, I gambled my card and full-cover block and lo and behold, I won. LOL. I had prior experience in flashing from the 6950 flashed it to unlock my shaders and it's a full fledged 6970, too bad I played around with it too much and borked the card because I skimped on the full-cover block for the 6950 and went with a universal GPU block...which I will never ever do again. LOL.
> 
> OC testing might occur this weekend, have some work to finish before I play around again. Will report back with my final OC.
> 
> For those who flashed their BIOS successfully with a different vendor, post it here so other might be able to try it. So far in my case my GPU is a PowerColor HD 7850 2GB Reference card with an ASUS BIOS flashed and like I said it was a successful venture.
Click to expand...

hmm windows 8 won't run atiflash
ati winflash hasnt been updated to work with 7xxx cards


----------



## CramComplex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> hmm windows 8 won't run atiflash
> ati winflash hasnt been updated to work with 7xxx cards


You have to read carefully mate, you'll need to boot into DOS mode and use atiflash.


----------



## *ka24e*

For you 7850 guys, THIS method does work.

It will allow you to over-volt to 1.3v (instead of 1.225v), but I would honestly recommend NOT doing this unless you have very good air cooling and some way to cool down the VRMs. I have an H70 on the chip, with x2 120mm fans blowing down on the ram modules (with heat-sinks) and the VRMs, yet the VRMs still get pretty toasty @ 1.3v.

Also, this was a Sapphire 7850 2GB Non GHZ edition.


----------



## toolio20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by **ka24e**
> 
> For you 7850 guys, THIS method does work.


And I say this method does NOT work. Also using a Sapphire 7850, I've tried flashing numerous BIOS images to the card and all I ever got for my effort was a nice black screen at reboot followed by a refresher course in changing the system BIOS to boot with on-die GPU so I could then flash the damn thing back to the stock image. Fun.


----------



## *ka24e*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toolio20*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by **ka24e**
> 
> For you 7850 guys, THIS method does work.
> 
> 
> 
> And I say this method does NOT work. Also using a Sapphire 7850, I've tried flashing numerous BIOS images to the card and all I ever got for my effort was a nice black screen at reboot followed by a refresher course in changing the system BIOS to boot with on-die GPU so I could then flash the damn thing back to the stock image. Fun.
Click to expand...

That's a BIOS flash for you. Of course there is always the risk of bricking or having to re-flash it back.

How are you trying to flash it, and which BIOS are you using? And you do have the 2GB version right?


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oldcompgeek*
> 
> Sry for the dbl post guys, but I asked for help with steam earlier and wanted to let it be known that after deleting them both and reinstalling, shogun II now works and Dirt 3 comes up with this error:
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone and please bear w/me as Intel and the 7000 series are new to me..


Have you tried repairing the install??


----------



## oldcompgeek

I deleted and reinstaled Steam, both games and that's when shogun II began working but not Dirt 3... It 1st was trying to tell me the key wasn't correct but that hasn't changed since october 2011....? After deletion and reinstall it gave me that "missing dll file" error?


----------



## CramComplex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by **ka24e**
> 
> That's a BIOS flash for you. Of course there is always the risk of bricking or having to re-flash it back.
> 
> How are you trying to flash it, and which BIOS are you using? And you do have the 2GB version right?


yeap, you learn something everyday


----------



## HuwSharpe

Expecting delivery of a XFX R7870 Black Edition today, can anyone recommend which software to use for overclocking as i have seen mixed comments, though in large MSI after Burner seems preferable to other 78XX owners.


----------



## *ka24e*

I personally use Asus GPU Tweak. The only thing you cannot do with it would be the power control setting, but you can easily raise that to +20% in CCC.


----------



## krabs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> Expecting delivery of a XFX R7870 Black Edition today, can anyone recommend which software to use for overclocking as i have seen mixed comments, though in large MSI after Burner seems preferable to other 78XX owners.


There are many new 7800 users that get locked voltage control or 1050mhz clock limited by afterburner.
GPU-tweak have much less user reported problems ... you only need to click the bottom circle button to "advanced mode" ... go into settings > tuning > tick the OverclockingRangeEnhancement box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by **ka24e**
> 
> I personally use Asus GPU Tweak. The only thing you cannot do with it would be the power control setting, but you can easily raise that to +20% in CCC.


the february 2012 build didn't have the +20% .... when I updated to the september build it appeared
been running pretty much bug free .... don't see a point to update to newest version unless I get confirmation on new features ... they don't post any changelog


----------



## *ka24e*

I'm running V 2.1.7.1 Asus GPU Tweak. After a driver installation, I extend the overclocking range, set my clocks and voltages in GPU Tweak then set the power control to +20% in the CCC.


----------



## HuwSharpe

Thanks for the input, i shall try the ASUS GPU Tweak, though it sounds like the CCC has more options than it did since i was last on ATI/AMD, back in the 9800 days. Card has just arrived, looks very nice, though a shame it only says 7800 series on the side, so you cant tell which model it is just by looking. Comes with codes for downloading some games, anyone know if these codes can be sold or used by others, for example if i wanted to give/sell it to a friend?


----------



## AlDyer

Yeah its possible, what games did you get? I might be interested.


----------



## sinnedone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> Thanks for the input, i shall try the ASUS GPU Tweak, though it sounds like the CCC has more options than it did since i was last on ATI/AMD, back in the 9800 days. Card has just arrived, looks very nice, though a shame it only says 7800 series on the side, so you cant tell which model it is just by looking. Comes with codes for downloading some games, anyone know if these codes can be sold or used by others, for example if i wanted to give/sell it to a friend?


On the box itself it will say "ver x.x" Under the made in china on the right side of the white label.

What version is yours?


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Yeah its possible, what games did you get? I might be interested.


Bio Shock: Infinity and Tomb Raider
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> On the box itself it will say "ver x.x" Under the made in china on the right side of the white label.
> 
> What version is yours?


I simply meant people wont know its a 7870 Black Edition, as when i opened it at work someone commented "oh is that a 7850?" which to be fair looks pretty dam similar.

But to answer your question its ver J.O, care to share what that means?


----------



## sinnedone

It's a product revision code.

There's been several revisions of board and cooler.

I'm disappointed because the j version cooler only has 2 heatpipes and no vrm cooling. 1st versions ofthe card had 4 hheat pipes with a big copper plate and vrm cooling.

I have 2 of these and I believe the other one is a g version with 4 heatpipes cooler, (even though 2 of them do not come in direct contact with the gpu)no nice copper plate, and no vrm cooling.

Both of mine are voltage locked and will max out at only 1135/1450 and 1115/1450 at stock 1.21 volts.


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> It's a product revision code.
> 
> There's been several revisions of board and cooler.
> 
> I'm disappointed because the j version cooler only has 2 heatpipes and no vrm cooling. 1st versions ofthe card had 4 hheat pipes with a big copper plate and vrm cooling.
> 
> I have 2 of these and I believe the other one is a g version with 4 heatpipes cooler, (even though 2 of them do not come in direct contact with the gpu)no nice copper plate, and no vrm cooling.
> 
> Both of mine are voltage locked and will max out at only 1135/1450 and 1115/1450 at stock 1.21 volts.


You are right, mine only has two heat pipes, how disappointing, especially when every review read and watched mentions 4 heat pipes.


----------



## ihatelolcats

there isn't much temp difference surprisingly. I have one of each type as well


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> there isn't much temp difference surprisingly. I have one of each type as well


Still, don't tell me we're off horse riding and give me a pony!

By the way, i find Sapphire TRIXX to be the best for overclocking as it allows you to clock the memory higher than the others i have tried, like the ASUS, MSI and CCC.


----------



## sinnedone

Stock for stock there's no temp difference, but I bet the original cooler(the one that made me get an xfx card) would handle a lot more heat over clocked.

As it sits now if ththere's a way to pump up voltage I don't think the revised cooler would fair as well.

Msi and others come stock with 1.25 volts so if I could add some voltage and vrm cooling I think I could push these cards more.


----------



## kagorus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> Stock for stock there's no temp difference, but I bet the original cooler(the one that made me get an xfx card) would handle a lot more heat over clocked.
> 
> As it sits now if ththere's a way to pump up voltage I don't think the revised cooler would fair as well.
> 
> Msi and others come stock with 1.25 volts so if I could add some voltage and vrm cooling I think I could push these cards more.


My MSI came at 1.138v actually


----------



## wingclip

Hi Folks,
I've tried them all and GPU Tweak and Trixx, (Trixx is what I'm running now), both cap me at 1.210 volts. MSI and several others wouldn't even let me get that far. In fact, the MSI's OC version I was using actually stated that you can adjust the voltage to something like 1.5, (or some rediculously high amount), but the program will ignore that and max you out at 1.17 volts. Very frustrating.

*Ka24a*, What do you mean you can raise it 20% in CCC? Are you running the AMD Overdrive along with a 3rd party GPU OC programs? I didn't know that could, or should, be done.

I'm presently running Radeon Pro 1.1.1.0 and 12.2 Beta CCC. I was going to update to the 13.2Beta but I read that big warning in the Home/first page of "Official AMD Radeon 7800 Owners Club". This one:

*"The best driver to use with these cards is probably Catalyst 12.8
You can get the 12.8 drivers here
You can also find the Beta on that page. Do NOT install the Catalyst 12.11/12.12/13.1 drivers if you are running [email protected] on your Radeon card*

So now I don't know what to do. Has anyone ran the latest CCC Beta version?

One more thing that I was hoping one of you may be able to help me with;
I'm getting color banding in the dark sky's in my flight sim and I'm trying to get rid of it with the "Texture Detail" and "Texture Compression" adjustments in Radeon Pro. I've reduced it a little... I think, and I can still adjust it more but is there a better way to get that banding under control?

I do a lot of night flying and this banding is most prevalent at Dusk and at Dawn when the sky hasn't gone completely dark but you can see the stars starting to come out. That's when I really can see the banding in the distant sky.

Is there maybe some other graphics control or even a specific program that can apply a more aggressive adjustment fo that?
Thanks, Rich


----------



## kagorus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingclip*
> 
> Hi Folks,
> I've tried them all and GPU Tweak and Trixx, (Trixx is what I'm running now), both cap me at 1.210 volts. MSI and several others wouldn't even let me get that far. In fact, the MSI's OC version I was using actually stated that you can adjust the voltage to something like 1.5, (or some rediculously high amount), but the program will ignore that and max you out at 1.17 volts. Very frustrating.
> 
> *Ka24a*, What do you mean you can raise it 20% in CCC? Are you running the AMD Overdrive along with a 3rd party GPU OC programs? I didn't know that could, or should, be done.
> 
> I'm presently running Radeon Pro 1.1.1.0 and 12.2 Beta CCC. I was going to update to the 13.2Beta but I read that big warning in the Home/first page of "Official AMD Radeon 7800 Owners Club". This one:
> 
> *"The best driver to use with these cards is probably Catalyst 12.8
> You can get the 12.8 drivers here
> You can also find the Beta on that page. Do NOT install the Catalyst 12.11/12.12/13.1 drivers if you are running [email protected] on your Radeon card*
> 
> So now I don't know what to do. Has anyone ran the latest CCC Beta version?
> 
> One more thing that I was hoping one of you may be able to help me with;
> I'm getting color banding in the dark sky's in my flight sim and I'm trying to get rid of it with the "Texture Detail" and "Texture Compression" adjustments in Radeon Pro. I've reduced it a little... I think, and I can still adjust it more but is there a better way to get that banding under control?
> 
> I do a lot of night flying and this banding is most prevalent at Dusk and at Dawn when the sky hasn't gone completely dark but you can see the stars starting to come out. That's when I really can see the banding in the distant sky.
> 
> Is there maybe some other graphics control or even a specific program that can apply a more aggressive adjustment fo that?
> Thanks, Rich


Well Im Running my MSI R7850 2GB Twin Frozr III at 1.2V 1170/1375

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5987567

Asus GPU Tweak.

13.2 Beta 5


----------



## sinnedone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kagorus*
> 
> My MSI came at 1.138v actually


Sorry i think its the overclocked versions that have voltage that high, or maybe gigabyte dont rememeber.


----------



## kagorus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> Sorry i think its the overclocked versions that have voltage that high, or maybe gigabyte dont rememeber.


mine is the oc model http://uk.msi.com/product/vga/R7850-Twin-Frozr-2GD5-OC.html

it depends on what it takes for each GPU to hold its default clock, better quality cards are volted lower if they can mange it.


----------



## solsamurai

Got my MSI R7870 Hawk yesterday and really like it but know my current CPU is holding is back. Going Intel this time around and looking at the 3570K. What do you think?


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Got my MSI R7870 Hawk yesterday and really like it but know my current CPU is holding is back. Going Intel this time around and looking at the 3570K. What do you think?


FX83x0


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> FX83x0


An FX chip would really do better? Gaming is the secondary funtion of my system after music which is why I'm already leaning towards Intel.


----------



## sinnedone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kagorus*
> 
> mine is the oc model http://uk.msi.com/product/vga/R7850-Twin-Frozr-2GD5-OC.html
> 
> it depends on what it takes for each GPU to hold its default clock, better quality cards are volted lower if they can mange it.


I think its the hawk that gets that voltage, and/or a gygabite one that are clocked at 1100mhz.

I guess I cant complain to much since Both my xfx blacks can do 1100mhz on 1.21v but it would be nice to see how far they could get on a higher voltage.

Anyone try flashing a bios on one of the locked voltage xfx black cards with something else? Isnt there a way to edit the bios for more voltage on cards that come voltage locked?

I really dont see to do this right now since theyre plenty but its always fun to tinker and see how far you can get.


----------



## cooler2442

So anyone found a way to voltage unlock the 7870 LE/XT's yet? Would love to push mine further than 1200/1500 if possible.


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cooler2442*
> 
> So anyone found a way to voltage unlock the 7870 LE/XT's yet? Would love to push mine further than 1200/1500 if possible.


Try flashing the BIOS to a 7950. The dual BIOS feature makes sure that the process is bullet proof.


----------



## CramComplex

Hi Guys,

Cram back reporting on the final OC of my 7850...

I'm a bit disappointed on the final clock due to the limited VDDC...I clocked out stable with the following screen shot:



1260/1345 @ 1.3VDDC w/ 20% PowerTune (Board Power Limit) is a little bit "meh" for me knowing the fact that I have it under water...but...this is as stable at it's going to get...I did get a full bench without hiccups at 1263/1348 @ 1.3VDDC w/ 20% PowerTune and it's very stable but I dialed them down to a good round number...I'm OCD like that. :/

So yeah...might pick-up another 7850 fox XFire (CN$154 right now with MIR) and another waterblock...I'll have to consult EK for their FC Link thing for these cards. But that'll happen after I get HotS. 

Cheers guys!


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> Bio Shock: Infinity and Tomb Raider
> I simply meant people wont know its a 7870 Black Edition, as when i opened it at work someone commented "oh is that a 7850?" which to be fair looks pretty dam similar.
> 
> But to answer your question its ver J.O, care to share what that means?


What would you ask for those games? If I could get them for 25 € or maybe one of them for 15?


----------



## *ka24e*

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CramComplex*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> Cram back reporting on the final OC of my 7850...
> 
> I'm a bit disappointed on the final clock due to the limited VDDC...I clocked out stable with the following screen shot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1260/1345 @ 1.3VDDC w/ 20% PowerTune (Board Power Limit) is a little bit "meh" for me knowing the fact that I have it under water...but...this is as stable at it's going to get...I did get a full bench without hiccups at 1263/1348 @ 1.3VDDC w/ 20% PowerTune and it's very stable but I dialed them down to a good round number...I'm OCD like that. :/
> 
> So yeah...might pick-up another 7850 fox XFire (CN$154 right now with MIR) and another waterblock...I'll have to consult EK for their FC Link thing for these cards. But that'll happen after I get HotS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers guys!






Is that bone stock, 1.3v I mean? Or did you do a BIOS swap. Also, does your block cool the VRMs, or are they still passively cooled?


----------



## kagorus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Got my MSI R7870 Hawk yesterday and really like it but know my current CPU is holding is back. Going Intel this time around and looking at the 3570K. What do you think?


do it.. better for gaming than a AMD can take full advantage of the cores you cant as well with a bulldozer

better overclockers too.


----------



## CramComplex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by **ka24e**
> 
> 
> Is that bone stock, 1.3v I mean? Or did you do a BIOS swap. Also, does your block cool the VRMs, or are they still passively cooled?


BIOS swap from PowerColor to an ASUS one, PowerColor stock bios can only go 1.25v via TriXX.

Full-cover blocks do include VRM cooling so everything is cooling via the water block.

http://dazmode.com/store/product/ek-fc7850-nickel-full-cover-waterblock-for-ref-hd7850/

Link has my review of the block.


----------



## oldcompgeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kagorus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> Sorry i think its the overclocked versions that have voltage that high, or maybe gigabyte dont rememeber.
> 
> 
> 
> mine is the oc model http://uk.msi.com/product/vga/R7850-Twin-Frozr-2GD5-OC.html
> 
> it depends on what it takes for each GPU to hold its default clock, better quality cards are volted lower if they can mange it.
Click to expand...

I dont know if you've decided on cpu yet, but this 3570k has been faster or at worst equal to my 7850... sry meant this response to another post and edited...


----------



## wingclip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kagorus*
> 
> Well Im Running my MSI R7850 2GB Twin Frozr III at 1.2V 1170/1375
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5987567
> 
> Asus GPU Tweak.
> 
> 13.2 Beta 5


The "PE" suffix in the MSIU R7850PE stands for "Power Edition". I actually called MSI's chief designer of the MSI GPUs, (can't remember his name because it was several months ago), and I flat out asked him which card was the better one if I want to OC the thing; the Twin Frozer or the PE?

He clearly stated the Power Edition is the card that's meant to take higher clock speeds because it was built with materials that handle higher voltages and temperatures. In fact, it was easy to here how excited he was about it and went on to say that the clock speeds have already beaten a number of 79xx's.

That's straight from the sources mouth and so that's the one I bought, (PE). But as far as the voltage is concerned, I did say that the highest I was ever able to go with the voltages was 1.21 but it's because the OC program, (Tweak, Trixx, Afterburner, etc), wouldn't let me go higher. The card itself can take some pretty high voltages so I'm not sure what your point is.

*But what I really need to know is why is there this big warning about not running any CCC version above 12.8?* I see you listed that you're running 13.2 Beta but is anyone else doing that? I just don't want to have problems I don't need so I'm trying to find out why that warning was placed on the home page? If it's not true, then why is it still there?

Anyone care to field that?


----------



## kagorus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingclip*
> 
> The "PE" suffix in the MSIU R7850PE stands for "Power Edition". I actually called MSI's chief designer of the MSI GPUs, (can't remember his name because it was several months ago), and I flat out asked him which card was the better one if I want to OC the thing; the Twin Frozer or the PE?
> 
> He clearly stated the Power Edition is the card that's meant to take higher clock speeds because it was built with materials that handle higher voltages and temperatures. In fact, it was easy to here how excited he was about it and went on to say that the clock speeds have already beaten a number of 79xx's.
> 
> That's straight from the sources mouth and so that's the one I bought, (PE). But as far as the voltage is concerned, I did say that the highest I was ever able to go with the voltages was 1.21 but it's because the OC program, (Tweak, Trixx, Afterburner, etc), wouldn't let me go higher. The card itself can take some pretty high voltages so I'm not sure what your point is.
> 
> *But what I really need to know is why is there this big warning about not running any CCC version above 12.8?* I see you listed that you're running 13.2 Beta but is anyone else doing that? I just don't want to have problems I don't need so I'm trying to find out why that warning was placed on the home page? If it's not true, then why is it still there?
> 
> Anyone care to field that?


Well this is my 2nd install of win 8 with this drivers, had issues with 13.1 but they stopped with 13.2

Also to be fair that was written last year mate.. and if your gonna listen to a warning instead of actually reading up on the driver and whats been said about it in the forums i just wouldn't bother trying it, if it didnt just try things for the sake of it or to see how things work to be honest there would be no point in my buying good hardware such as the 7850, and to be completely honest 12.8 is an old driver. granted 12.9/10/11 had issues but they had performance enhancements, give it a go, if it doesnt work just revert? whats the harm in trying?

And with your Power edition remark... of course its gonna overclock better, its a 4th gen card setup, (twin frozr), all companies do a "best" edition for example power color with the PCS+ models. And Just so you know the power editon is also known as the MSI R7850 Twin Frozr IV Power Edition.


----------



## AlDyer

I
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingclip*
> 
> The "PE" suffix in the MSIU R7850PE stands for "Power Edition". I actually called MSI's chief designer of the MSI GPUs, (can't remember his name because it was several months ago), and I flat out asked him which card was the better one if I want to OC the thing; the Twin Frozer or the PE?
> 
> He clearly stated the Power Edition is the card that's meant to take higher clock speeds because it was built with materials that handle higher voltages and temperatures. In fact, it was easy to here how excited he was about it and went on to say that the clock speeds have already beaten a number of 79xx's.
> 
> That's straight from the sources mouth and so that's the one I bought, (PE). But as far as the voltage is concerned, I did say that the highest I was ever able to go with the voltages was 1.21 but it's because the OC program, (Tweak, Trixx, Afterburner, etc), wouldn't let me go higher. The card itself can take some pretty high voltages so I'm not sure what your point is.
> 
> *But what I really need to know is why is there this big warning about not running any CCC version above 12.8?* I see you listed that you're running 13.2 Beta but is anyone else doing that? I just don't want to have problems I don't need so I'm trying to find out why that warning was placed on the home page? If it's not true, then why is it still there?
> 
> Anyone care to field that?


Im using 13.2 as well no problems so far and I have been using them since they came out..


----------



## HmoobYaj87

Hi 7800 owners please help me out here. Just bought 2 7870 tahiti le's and they are running strong at stock speed. But I noticed that when my cards hit 80%-100% load, they throttle down to the base clock (925mhz) and from 25%-46% load, they stay at the boost clock(975mhz). And I notice the vddc also throttles from 1.188 at 80%-100% load to 1.256 between 25%-64%. This is even happening on 1 card with x-fire off and when I have the cards overclocked to 1200/1600(core/mem), 25%-64% (1200mhz) 80%-100%(925mhz). I have powertune +20% on and I'm on the latest amd driver with the lastest cap. Don't know what's going on or if it's suppose to do that. I don't think it's my psu since I have a seasonic x750 that I just bought last month.


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HmoobYaj87*
> 
> Hi 7800 owners please help me out here. Just bought 2 7870 tahiti le's and they are running strong at stock speed. But I noticed that when my cards hit 80%-100% load, they throttle down to the base clock (925mhz) and from 25%-46% load, they stay at the boost clock(975mhz). And I notice the vddc also throttles from 1.188 at 80%-100% load to 1.256 between 25%-64%. This is even happening on 1 card with x-fire off and when I have the cards overclocked to 1200/1600(core/mem), 25%-64% (1200mhz) 80%-100%(925mhz). I have powertune +20% on and I'm on the latest amd driver with the lastest cap. Don't know what's going on or if it's suppose to do that. I don't think it's my psu since I have a seasonic x750 that I just bought last month.


Try not using CAP and are you using the latest BIOS?


----------



## HmoobYaj87

But don't I need CAP for my crossfire to work? And are you talking about bios for my cards or my mobo?


----------



## eBombzor

The cards. Using beta 6? I'm pretty sure you don't NEED cap for CF. Are you sure that OC is stable? Temps ok?


----------



## HmoobYaj87

Yeah latest amd driver 13.2 b6, my cards can do 1200/1600 stable with +20% powertune but because of the throttling, I only gain about 3fps increase in extremehd valley bench. Max temp on core is 72c on top card and 67c on bottom card, 66-68c on vrms. I'll try uninstalling Caps to see if it helps. Thanks


----------



## kagorus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HmoobYaj87*
> 
> Yeah latest amd driver 13.2 b6, my cards can do 1200/1600 stable with +20% powertune but because of the throttling, I only gain about 3fps increase in extremehd valley bench. Max temp on core is 72c on top card and 67c on bottom card, 66-68c on vrms. I'll try uninstalling Caps to see if it helps. Thanks


your better bumping your voltage up instead of using the power slider im running 1220/1400 on 1.22v with power slider at 0% 60*c max on furmark


----------



## HmoobYaj87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kagorus*
> 
> your better bumping your voltage up instead of using the power slider im running 1220/1400 on 1.22v with power slider at 0% 60*c max on furmark


I did bump voltage up on trixx to 1.3v but max vddc still showing 1.256v and it throttles on stock clocks too. Uninstalled caps applications and still throttling on stock clocks.


----------



## kagorus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HmoobYaj87*
> 
> I did bump voltage up on trixx to 1.3v but max vddc still showing 1.256v and it throttles on stock clocks too. Uninstalled caps applications and still throttling on stock clocks.


hmm odd..try asus gpu tweak maybe see if it does the same thing?


----------



## sinnedone

The 13.2 betas have the cap built into them.

Try uninstalling and reinstalling driver to see if that resolves the problem.


----------



## toolio20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by **ka24e**
> 
> That's a BIOS flash for you. Of course there is always the risk of bricking or having to re-flash it back.
> 
> How are you trying to flash it, and which BIOS are you using? And you do have the 2GB version right?


No risk of bricking it - I've flashed probably 10 different sets of firmware (Asus TOP, random 7850s, 7870, etc) to no effect, sadly, but I'm always able to restore stock image (I boot into ATIflash from USB thumbdrive). I've got the 2GB 7850 from Sapphire; it has a toggle switch for dual BIOS and of course I've tried flashing to both. Odd thing is the log always shows flash operation was successful but rebooting into blackness contradicts that report. My hypothesis is that the problem is linked to the card being non-ref. Regardless, I like to think I've exhausted every viable option but if you've got any ideas on what may be hindering things please let me know, TIA


----------



## HmoobYaj87

Thank you so much, After installing gpu tweak and disabling 2d clocks it stop throttling on full load.


----------



## Ghost12

First time today had the black screen issue for quite a while, its happened a lot today both whilst playing bf3 and at idle viewing forums. Been running beta 6 a week no issues.


----------



## kagorus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> First time today had the black screen issue for quite a while, its happened a lot today both whilst playing bf3 and at idle viewing forums. Been running beta 6 a week no issues.


Yea im a little suspicious of beta haha, im happily on beta 5 and im staying here.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kagorus*
> 
> Yea im a little suspicious of beta haha, im happily on beta 5 and im staying here.


I had no black screens on beta 5 whatsoever. Its been constant today for some reason


----------



## AlDyer

Could you guys post your best HD 7870 graphics scores here so we can compare them. Mine is http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6005505


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Could you guys post your best HD 7870 graphics scores here so we can compare them. Mine is http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6005505


Overclocked, stock or both?


----------



## DarkShooter

Does anyone know if this card has any reported issues with older motherboards that have PCI Express 2.0 lane (running at x16 ofc)? Aside from the bottleneck in bandwidth speed and so on


----------



## AlDyer

both.


----------



## cooler2442

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Could you guys post your best HD 7870 graphics scores here so we can compare them. Mine is http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6005505


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5933523

My overclocked score.


----------



## AlDyer

That is a nice overclock and all but its the XT version so that does not really count unfortunately, but hey atleast you have a nice OC there mate


----------



## HuwSharpe

3DMark 11 Score: P7823 (stock Black Edition)



Not sure how much the rest of the system effects the results, perhaps a better (and faster) test would be something like NovaBench.


Spoiler: My 7870 Black Edition NovaBench score for GPU: 839


----------



## AlDyer

Have never tried that benchmark might try it out sometime... That picture was @ stock wasn't it?


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Have never tried that benchmark might try it out sometime... That picture was @ stock wasn't it?


Perhaps that was not at stock as i just ran it at stock and the graphics score 818, so take that value as stock, baring in mind stock for the Black Edition is already overclocked.

Also i just ran NovaBench overclocked to 1100, 5900, no voltage increase and scored 881 on graphics.


----------



## wingclip

Thanks to you both! Good point about the age/frame of reference in that warning kagorus. I'm never sure just what I'm changing when it comes to those CCC upgrades or revisions. What I mean is that I'm more cautious than I need to be with those because, as you said, I can always revert.

And I was just stating what I was specifically told by that engineer at MSI that day for what it was worth to anyone. The reason I called MSI about it in the first place was because there were 2 MSI 7850 listed in Amazon, (I think it was Amazon), and the one that ended in "PE" had higher specs and cost $10.00 more. I wound up buying it from Newegg because even though they also showed the "PE" specs as higher, they left the prices the same.

But NOW when I checked at Newegg they actually have the one with the core clock stock at 860mhz costing more than the one with a 900mhz core!?: http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Order=BESTMATCH&N=-1&isNodeId=1&Description=msi+r7850&x=20&y=7 I can't tell which is which from that ad or even from Amazon's ad.

Or the $20. difference in the Amazon add, (the first two listed):
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=MSI%20R7850

You can easily see why I, (and I know I'm not the only one), would be confused and that's why I called MSI and bought the 7850 with the "PE" suffix in the S/N.

I don't know if that was an error on their part or not. I did see the same price differences in another store I believe but anyway the point is that the differences were shown. I checked out posts on this website and several others, (Thoms Hardware), and the people asking the same question I was were told that the PE did indeed have some 'beefer' cooling and the core clock was already turned up a bit, (this was about 4 months ago and I certainly can have a few details mixed up but the general facts are right).

This all went along with what that engineer said but frankly, I haven't seen anyone actually claim that they were able to OC one high than the other so it seems that maybe the cooling or materials used for the "PE" are the only difference. Either way, I sure as heck haven't clocked mine as high as many of the ones I've been seeing out there.

So that's the whole story for what it's worth
Thanks again


----------



## kagorus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingclip*
> 
> Thanks to you both! Good point about the age/frame of reference in that warning kagorus. I'm never sure just what I'm changing when it comes to those CCC upgrades or revisions. What I mean is that I'm more cautious than I need to be with those because, as you said, I can always revert.
> 
> And I was just stating what I was specifically told by that engineer at MSI that day for what it was worth to anyone. The reason I called MSI about it in the first place was because there were 2 MSI 7850 listed in Amazon, (I think it was Amazon), and the one that ended in "PE" had higher specs and cost $10.00 more. I wound up buying it from Newegg because even though they also showed the "PE" specs as higher, they left the prices the same.
> 
> But NOW when I checked at Newegg they actually have the one with the core clock stock at 860mhz costing more than the one with a 900mhz core!?: http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Order=BESTMATCH&N=-1&isNodeId=1&Description=msi+r7850&x=20&y=7 I can't tell which is which from that ad or even from Amazon's ad.
> 
> Or the $20. difference in the Amazon add, (the first two listed):
> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=MSI%20R7850
> 
> You can easily see why I, (and I know I'm not the only one), would be confused and that's why I called MSI and bought the 7850 with the "PE" suffix in the S/N.
> 
> I don't know if that was an error on their part or not. I did see the same price differences in another store I believe but anyway the point is that the differences were shown. I checked out posts on this website and several others, (Thoms Hardware), and the people asking the same question I was were told that the PE did indeed have some 'beefer' cooling and the core clock was already turned up a bit, (this was about 4 months ago and I certainly can have a few details mixed up but the general facts are right).
> 
> This all went along with what that engineer said but frankly, I haven't seen anyone actually claim that they were able to OC one high than the other so it seems that maybe the cooling or materials used for the "PE" are the only difference. Either way, I sure as heck haven't clocked mine as high as many of the ones I've been seeing out there.
> 
> So that's the whole story for what it's worth
> Thanks again


difference is you can overvolt thurther to 1.3v im at 1.22v i have the Twin Frozr III


----------



## athlon 64

Does anyone know is there a solution for not having HDMI sound on a 7850? No matter what i do in the sound pannel my TV is grey and i can"t set it to be default sound output.


----------



## Ghost12

Black screens yesterday and straight away this morning is driving me mad. Its been a pretty random occurrence since purchase but it has been often enough these last 48 hours to call constant. Should i try rolling back the driver versions? or is one of my 2 x gigabyte 7870 ready for the rma process?.


----------



## sinnedone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *athlon 64*
> 
> Does anyone know is there a solution for not having HDMI sound on a 7850? No matter what i do in the sound pannel my TV is grey and i can"t set it to be default sound output.


I installed beta driver 13.2 beta 6 and sound came back to my home TV option.

Have you tried that driver.


----------



## athlon 64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> I installed beta driver 13.2 beta 6 and sound came back to my home TV option.
> 
> Have you tried that driver.


I am using that driver, a guy on a local forum told me that iif it"s not working ijust need to disable and re enable the driver in device menager, so i"ll try that


----------



## sinnedone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *athlon 64*
> 
> I am using that driver, a guy on a local forum told me that iif it"s not working ijust need to disable and re enable the driver in device menager, so i"ll try that


Let us know if that works.

I didn't have HDMI audio for all the 13 drivers and have not touched it so I won't lose it again.


----------



## kagorus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Black screens yesterday and straight away this morning is driving me mad. Its been a pretty random occurrence since purchase but it has been often enough these last 48 hours to call constant. Should i try rolling back the driver versions? or is one of my 2 x gigabyte 7870 ready for the rma process?.


Stress test them seperately by taking one out and testing it then test the other to be sure


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kagorus*
> 
> Stress test them seperately by taking one out and testing it then test the other to be sure


I have knocked my overclock off, it was only mild 1150 core 1250 mem no voltage tweak and not had a black screen all day. Stock clocks no problem so far


----------



## wingclip

That's odd about the HDMI problem... I've updated my CCC drivers at least 3 times to my present version, (12.11 Beta), and haven't had a problem but then I could be misunderstanding what you guys are talking about when you say "TV".

My computer/R7850 is HDMI connected to my HP 2500X Monitor only. But if there's a television option that your speaking about, I'm not using anything like that.
Rich


----------



## kagorus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingclip*
> 
> That's odd about the HDMI problem... I've updated my CCC drivers at least 3 times to my present version, (12.11 Beta), and haven't had a problem but then I could be misunderstanding what you guys are talking about when you say "TV".
> 
> My computer/R7850 is HDMI connected to my HP 2500X Monitor only. But if there's a television option that your speaking about, I'm not using anything like that.
> Rich


it'll be the Audio through HDMI option you set in windows


----------



## Maximization

like to join, I just installed msi afterburner tonight, i guess i need to know what is the max Core mV to use safely.
my brand is a Diamond 7870, the bios appears to be a standerd ATI bios.


----------



## *ka24e*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toolio20*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by **ka24e**
> 
> That's a BIOS flash for you. Of course there is always the risk of bricking or having to re-flash it back.
> 
> How are you trying to flash it, and which BIOS are you using? And you do have the 2GB version right?
> 
> 
> 
> No risk of bricking it - I've flashed probably 10 different sets of firmware (Asus TOP, random 7850s, 7870, etc) to no effect, sadly, but I'm always able to restore stock image (I boot into ATIflash from USB thumbdrive). I've got the 2GB 7850 from Sapphire; it has a toggle switch for dual BIOS and of course I've tried flashing to both. Odd thing is the log always shows flash operation was successful but rebooting into blackness contradicts that report. My hypothesis is that the problem is linked to the card being non-ref. Regardless, I like to think I've exhausted every viable option but if you've got any ideas on what may be hindering things please let me know, TIA
Click to expand...

Well you definitely seem like you know what your doing, but your card just doesn't like being flashed I guess. Honestly tho, your not missing too much with the 1.3v limit.

I was stable w/ 1250 / 1450 @ 1.225v and the stock BIOS. With the Asus BIOS I'm stable at 1300 / 1500 @ 1.26v, but that would be about it. I can bench above 1300/1500 but even with 1.3v its only barely bench-able at around 1330-1340mhz. Getting to 1350 is impossible and anything above 1500 on the memory usually results in a crash.


----------



## cooler2442

Quote:


> Originally Posted by **ka24e**
> 
> Well you definitely seem like you know what your doing, but your card just doesn't like being flashed I guess. Honestly tho, your not missing too much with the 1.3v limit.
> 
> I was stable w/ 1250 / 1450 @ 1.225v and the stock BIOS. With the Asus BIOS I'm stable at 1300 / 1500 @ 1.26v, but that would be about it. I can bench above 1300/1500 but even with 1.3v its only barely bench-able at around 1330-1340mhz. Getting to 1350 is impossible and anything above 1500 on the memory usually results in a crash.


Atleast you got that high. I can bench at 1200 but if I leave it at that and try to play games then I get weird driver errors like black screens and etc until I back down to 1150. This is stock voltage though since no one's been able to unlock a 7870 XT yet.


----------



## AlDyer

Im currently @ 1235 core and 1550 memory with a 3dmark of ~8900 with a r7870 twin frozr III


----------



## CramComplex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CramComplex*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> Cram back reporting on the final OC of my 7850...
> 
> 1260/1345 @ 1.3VDDC w/ 20% PowerTune (Board Power Limit) is a little bit "meh" for me knowing the fact that I have it under water...but...this is as stable at it's going to get...I did get a full bench without hiccups at 1263/1348 @ 1.3VDDC w/ 20% PowerTune and it's very stable but I dialed them down to a good round number...I'm OCD like that. :/
> 
> So yeah...might pick-up another 7850 fox XFire (CN$154 right now with MIR) and another waterblock...I'll have to consult EK for their FC Link thing for these cards. But that'll happen after I get HotS.
> 
> Cheers guys!


Bad news guys...my OC wasn't as stable as I expected it to be, drivers stopped running while on a very long game in SC2...my OC was good enough for benchmarking but unfortunately it isn't stable despite the bump in voltage.

I had to dial it down to 1250/1340 @ 1.3VDDC w/20% powertune and so far no problems even on a very long game around an hour or so...

Next time...I will be getting the next generation of the single fastest GPU and not skimp out on the waterblock this time...I've learned my lesson, just buy the damn thing and call it a day LOL.


----------



## krabs

crysis 3 is playable at 1080p when you OC this 7850 ...

all medium settings ... no AA, motion blur, lens flare
game effects, shaders, objects, texture ... very high
af x16

cpu bottleneck hits me hard at the grass trainyard level ... only 63% gpu usage ... 17 to 27 fps
other levels are good ... 30 to 50 fps not jerky or stuttering
max VRAM usage is 1849mb

my side panel fan broke down 2 months ago and I couldn't run 1140mhz on the core .... had to downclock 20mhz
now I replaced the fan and I could run 1140mhz stable in crysis 3 for a few hours ... maxing out at 68 celcius ... idle temp is 40

also switched my cpu cooler to vent the hot air out the casing vertically with a square cardboard shroud
cpu temperature rose closer to tjmax but didn't get more unstable
did this to stop the vrm fan from sucking in the hot air


----------



## toolio20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by **ka24e**
> 
> Well you definitely seem like you know what your doing, but your card just doesn't like being flashed I guess. Honestly tho, your not missing too much with the 1.3v limit.
> 
> I was stable w/ 1250 / 1450 @ 1.225v and the stock BIOS. With the Asus BIOS I'm stable at 1300 / 1500 @ 1.26v, but that would be about it. I can bench above 1300/1500 but even with 1.3v its only barely bench-able at around 1330-1340mhz. Getting to 1350 is impossible and anything above 1500 on the memory usually results in a crash.


How am I honestly not missing too much? You got an extra 50 on both core and mem with the additional .04v - not too shabby.

Maybe I'll give it one last try this weekend...thanks for the reply, btw.


----------



## AlDyer

Hey, does anyone know if I can get higher voltage for HD 7870 the current 1.3 voltage is plenty for anything that I would want to keep 24/7 stable, but I really want to get my 3DMark 11 graphics score over 9000. (This is somewhat of a obsession). And if I somehow got it over that limit what would be highest "safeish" voltage for the card. My temps have plenty of room for overclocking...


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Hey, does anyone know if I can get higher voltage for HD 7870 the current 1.3 voltage is plenty for anything that I would want to keep 24/7 stable, but I really want to get my 3DMark 11 graphics score over 9000. (This is somewhat of a obsession). And if I somehow got it over that limit what would be highest "safeish" voltage for the card. My temps have plenty of room for overclocking...


Only 7870 that i know that can go over 1.3v is the Hawk.


----------



## AlDyer

Oh FFS I have the Twin Frozr III, I knew I should have spent a few extra euros on that, hehe. Well my best graphics score atm is 8925 which is most likely where it will stay... Anyone got a higher score?


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Oh FFS I have the Twin Frozr III, I knew I should have spent a few extra euros on that, hehe. Well my best graphics score atm is 8925 which is most likely where it will stay... Anyone got a higher score?


I do









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6038190


----------



## Maximization

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> I do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6038190


how did you get the memory too 1600


----------



## cooler2442

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> how did you get the memory too 1600


It's all luck. He has a really good card. My 7870 XT comes with 1500 stock memory and I can't even get that to 1600.


----------



## eBombzor

http://www.overclock.net/t/1364357/dso-amd-teases-tressfx-a-new-frontier-of-realism-in-pc-gaming/0_100

This looks so sick. So glad I got TR for free


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> how did you get the memory too 1600


I have the hawk which has the memory covered and thermal padded. I actually topped that score tonight


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> I do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6038190


WoW nice.. Are you using water or maybe the Hawk?


----------



## AlDyer

I cant go higher because my voltage is maxed and I just have the basic cooling...


----------



## HuwSharpe

The 7800's are very power efficient cards, but wonder if under-clocking would drop power consumption without noticeable degradation to game play. By the way i am an overclocker, just curious.


----------



## AlDyer

Don't think so but have you tried undervolting and keeping the clocks same?? Lowering the clock for less power consumption wouln't even really be worth it.


----------



## DarkShooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkShooter*
> 
> Does anyone know if this card has any reported issues with older motherboards that have PCI Express 2.0 lane (running at x16 ofc)? Aside from the bottleneck in bandwidth speed and so on


anyone?


----------



## kagorus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkShooter*
> 
> anyone?


I have a 7850 on a PCI-E 2.0/3.0 (2.0 cause of my i3 2120 sandybridge) running at X16


----------



## *ka24e*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toolio20*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by **ka24e**
> 
> Well you definitely seem like you know what your doing, but your card just doesn't like being flashed I guess. Honestly tho, your not missing too much with the 1.3v limit.
> 
> I was stable w/ 1250 / 1450 @ 1.225v and the stock BIOS. With the Asus BIOS I'm stable at 1300 / 1500 @ 1.26v, but that would be about it. I can bench above 1300/1500 but even with 1.3v its only barely bench-able at around 1330-1340mhz. Getting to 1350 is impossible and anything above 1500 on the memory usually results in a crash.
> 
> 
> 
> How am I honestly not missing too much? You got an extra 50 on both core and mem with the additional .04v - not too shabby.
> 
> Maybe I'll give it one last try this weekend...thanks for the reply, btw.
Click to expand...

Well, my card seems to clock better than most 7850's. Anything over 1.26v doesn't really increase stability anyways. From what I hear, anything in the 1200 range is very good and most won't do anything over 1250 even with 1.3v. I think mine could actually go higher than 1300/1500 24/7, but I need to cool the VRMs better to get there.

What kinda clocks are you getting now?


----------



## *ka24e*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkShooter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DarkShooter*
> 
> Does anyone know if this card has any reported issues with older motherboards that have PCI Express 2.0 lane (running at x16 ofc)? Aside from the bottleneck in bandwidth speed and so on
> 
> 
> 
> anyone?
Click to expand...

I ran my 7850 2GB on a 890FXA-UD7 PCI-E 2.0 X16. No issues at all.


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkShooter*
> 
> Does anyone know if this card has any reported issues with older motherboards that have PCI Express 2.0 lane (running at x16 ofc)? Aside from the bottleneck in bandwidth speed and so on


Due to my Sandybridge CPU i believe my 7870 will be running in x16, thus far this has not been an issue, though there may be a slight reduction in performance compared to running it in PCI Express 3 as intended, based upon my 3D Mark scores compared to others with similar cards.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkShooter*
> 
> anyone?


No. But there's also no bottleneck on 2.0 because it doesn't fully saturate it anyways.


----------



## cooler2442

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkShooter*
> 
> anyone?


Running mine on an i5 750 PCI 2.0 motherboard. No problems with my 7870 XT.


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Don't think so but have you tried undervolting and keeping the clocks same?? Lowering the clock for less power consumption wouln't even really be worth it.


I have now =) Set it to -20% no difference when gaming, will run some benchmarks at the weekend. Idle voltage now 8.25, which i think is lower.


----------



## jeffro37

sign me up please!! jeffro37 msi 7870 tf3 ghz ed.



also Valley at 1150/ 1350


----------



## AlDyer

Nice. I see you have a very high core clock and only 1200 on memory have to tey that out myself.


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> I have now =) Set it to -20% no difference when gaming, will run some benchmarks at the weekend. Idle voltage now 8.25, which i think is lower.


Great to hear that it worked!


----------



## SergAkaDuHa

Guys,

I have a problem with Sapphire HD7850 OC version. It keeps on crashing while I am playing Crysis 3 and I cant run a full 3DMark11 test.
I have tried using different drivers 12.11/13.1/13.2 beta but nothing happens. Is it broken?


----------



## *ka24e*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SergAkaDuHa*
> 
> Guys,
> 
> I have a problem with Sapphire HD7850 OC version. It keeps on crashing while I am playing Crysis 3 and I cant run a full 3DMark11 test.
> I have tried using different drivers 12.11/13.1/13.2 beta but nothing happens. Is it broken?


I had issues with Crysis 3 and Beta6. The Beta5 however worked fine. Try using AMD's uninstall utility and install the Beta5 driver.


----------



## Stay Puft

Guys beta 7 is now available


----------



## AlDyer

yay. WAIT! You have QUADFIRE?? Holy crap.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> yay. WAIT! You have QUADFIRE?? Holy crap.


I should by tonight. Right now they're just boxes sitting on my floor


----------



## HmoobYaj87

Nice


----------



## AlDyer

Nice indeed!


----------



## Roadkill95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> I should by tonight. Right now they're just boxes sitting on my floor


what?! how much money do you have lol 3xTitans and Quadfire 7970s! :***:


----------



## h0thead132

I would like to be added please! Have had my 7870 for a while now.

HIS IceQ 7870 GHz edition currently running 1333/1444 (don't ask my why that is just where it seems to be stable)

Pics and link:





Had it running 1350/1500 but as soon as it finished verifying with GPU-Z it crashed.
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/mwmbs/

Current config verification:
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/g4zxu/

Thanks all!


----------



## HmoobYaj87

Here's my crossfired 7870 tahiti le results. 1201/1601 (core/mem)

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6068944

unigine valley extreme hd


----------



## oldcompgeek

Hey fellas, I'm seeking a bit of advice here. I have a new pair of HIS 7850's -- 2gb -- and am getting the last pieces of the puzzle to my h2o cooling loop ready and was curious if anyone has water cooled the gpu only on their 7850/7870 and used the little ram sinks on their memory? If so, how does it perform and temperature wise- does it work very well? I have to either do that with swiftech 82's or possibly modify a couple vrm or mobo blocks to cool the ram. The only other option is too expensive--full cover blocks. Ideas? Thanks guys!


----------



## TokenBC

Does anyone here have the MSI Twin Frozr IV cooler edition of the 7850? What are your overclocking results?


----------



## kagorus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TokenBC*
> 
> Does anyone here have the MSI Twin Frozr IV cooler edition of the 7850? What are your overclocking results?


Well i have the frozr III and i can get to 1120/1400 at 1.22V your card should be able to go to 1.28 - ~1.3 safely the best oc ive seen is 1300/1500 on a Frozr IV cause of the higher voltages


----------



## toolio20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by **ka24e**
> 
> Well, my card seems to clock better than most 7850's. Anything over 1.26v doesn't really increase stability anyways. From what I hear, anything in the 1200 range is very good and most won't do anything over 1250 even with 1.3v. I think mine could actually go higher than 1300/1500 24/7, but I need to cool the VRMs better to get there.
> 
> What kinda clocks are you getting now?


My rock-stable, artifact-free zero-crash everyday OC is 1180/1330 at 1.225v and the card has NEVER hit anything over 62C under full load while staying dead silent. From my own tinkering I'm inclined to disagree with you re: stability, at least in the case of my specific card - I'm confident this marvelous basterd could handle 1250 core 24/7 with a bit more juice (the memory is a non-issue for me - I probably need to pop the hood open and apply some copper but if it ain't broke, as the saying goes).

Screw it, got a few hours to burn and a fresh OS image made (courtesy of 13.2 beta 7 testing) so I'll give ATIflash another go...


----------



## wingclip

Hi folks,
How important is the Memory Clock compared to the Core Clock for overclocking the 7850? From the posts it seems to be something no one worries much about.
Is that about right?

I can't get the voltage any higher than 1.210 V using the same software as I've been seeing everybody else using because the slider won't let me go any higher.

In my case I use Trixx, but I've tried GPU Tweak, and MSI Afterburner. MSI afterburner being the worst of the three that I've tried because it wouldn't let my card get more than 1.175 V even though I could push the slider to much higher.

In fact, they actually state that 1.175 is as high as they will allow the volts to go. Now I didn't unlock AMD Overdrive because I was afraid it would conflict with Trixx.

Is that what my problem is? Should I unlocked Overdrive or should I keep it out of the equation altogether?
Thanks, Rich


----------



## eBombzor

There's a lot of buzzing and coil whine from my Sapphire 7870 XT, anyone know how to fix this?


----------



## sinnedone

overclock, might sound strange but sometimes it works.

onmy 6870's it didnt work (probably because one wouldnt overclock at all) but on my 7870's after a day or so overclocked it went away.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> There's a lot of buzzing and coil whine from my Sapphire 7870 XT, anyone know how to fix this?


Headphones.









Usually coil whine happen in game menus or when you have very high fps.

But limiting FPS can help and coil whinning is suppose to dissipate after time









(Radeon Pro/MSI afterburner can limit FPS)

Believe me, the first time I played with my Quadfire 7970s when they were new, it was a coil whinning symphony in the house. It shaded-off since then.


----------



## toolio20

If anyone here has or can help me find the SAPPHIRE 7870 *11199-19-20G* or *11199-10-40G* BIOS roms I would be eternally grateful - I can't find them anywhere. Oh, also the Asus *HD7850-DC2-2GD5-V2* is worth a try, too.

See, I have a theory:

My 7850 has dual DVI ports. However, the majority of 7850 cards, including the vaunted Asus DCII TOP everyone flashes, have dual miniDP. Upon review of the myriad BIOS images I've tried flashing I discovered that, sure enough, they all have dual miniDP. Of course I started hunting for versions with the same set of outputs as my own and came up with the three above. There may be others...

Just to stave off any unnecessary comments YES I've visited the TPU BIOS collection, YES I've already tried the available roms and NO, the versions I'm requesting are not hosted there. Which is why I could use some help - I've tried googling for longer than I care to admit and came up with zilcho. It may be a useless endeavor but I'd really like to give this one last shot. Any and all help srsly appreciated!


----------



## silencespr

need help with over clocking my Gigabite 7870 i am using MSI after burner i read that it can be over clocked to 1245, but when i do that it crashes...
what otehr settings should i adjust in the after burner to make it stable?

Thank you.


----------



## silencespr

i actually found this http://www.hardocp.com/article/2012/06/19/gigabyte_radeon_hd_7870_oc_video_card_review/3#.UTLXvzAe1yI but interesting thing i ran lower CINIBENCH at 1245 and 1375 than i did at stock. 70.33 FPS over clocked and 71.05 Stock.


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> There's a lot of buzzing and coil whine from my Sapphire 7870 XT, anyone know how to fix this?
> 
> 
> 
> Headphones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Usually coil whine happen in game menus or when you have very high fps.
> 
> But limiting FPS can help and coil whinning is suppose to dissipate after time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Radeon Pro/MSI afterburner can limit FPS)
> 
> Believe me, the first time I played with my Quadfire 7970s when they were new, it was a coil whinning symphony in the house. It shaded-off since then.
Click to expand...

Thanks I solved the problem by limiting the FPS


----------



## sunnyFTW

difference btw

http://www.sapphiretech.com/presentation/product/?cid=1&gid=3&sgid=1160&pid=1473&psn=&lid=1&leg=0

N THIS ???

http://www.sapphiretech.com/presentation/product/?cid=1&gid=3&sgid=1160&pid=1627&psn=&lid=1&leg=0


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silencespr*
> 
> need help with over clocking my Gigabite 7870 i am using MSI after burner i read that it can be over clocked to 1245, but when i do that it crashes...
> what otehr settings should i adjust in the after burner to make it stable?
> 
> Thank you.


Voltage: 1.300
Power limit: +20
Core clock: 1225
Memory: 1550

If it crashes go lower if it doesn't go higher, these are just what work for me you should try to find your own stable clocks...


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sunnyFTW*
> 
> difference btw
> 
> http://www.sapphiretech.com/presentation/product/?cid=1&gid=3&sgid=1160&pid=1473&psn=&lid=1&leg=0
> 
> N THIS ???
> 
> http://www.sapphiretech.com/presentation/product/?cid=1&gid=3&sgid=1160&pid=1627&psn=&lid=1&leg=0


Outputs?


----------



## sunnyFTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> Outputs?


?


----------



## TokenBC

Yay! At stock voltage, im hitting 1100 MHz core clock. Havent tinkered with the memory clock. I doubt stock voltage will get me any higher.
I will push it farther as soon as I have time. Hoping i will get 1300MHz.


----------



## conwa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWayne*
> 
> Is a Thermaltake Smart 80Bronze 650W enough for two 7850s? Probably gonna get another one since the 8000 series are not coming out anytime soon


I have a 600W coolermaster and 7850 in crossfire.
At 5.1 ghz, custom watercooling with 10 fans and fully OC'ed gpu's I have no problems at all!


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sunnyFTW*
> 
> ?


One has:
1 x HDMI (with 3D)
2 x Mini-DisplayPort
1 x Dual-Link DVI-I

The other:
1 x HDMI (with 3D)
1 x Single-Link DVI-D
1 x DisplayPort 1.2
1 x Dual-Link DVI-I


----------



## sunnyFTW

which 1 have better PCB, cooler etc ?

btw MHZ is also diff in both cards


----------



## eBombzor

How do you know when a card is throttling? If it's throttling, I can just raise the power limit, right?


----------



## silencespr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Voltage: 1.300
> Power limit: +20
> Core clock: 1225
> Memory: 1550
> 
> If it crashes go lower if it doesn't go higher, these are just what work for me you should try to find your own stable clocks...


yeah i found the article with those settings, i scored 70.33 FPS vs on stock 71.05 Cinebench.... so overclocking made me lose 1 FPS


----------



## sinnedone

Every card is different and if you're getting lower fps try setting vram back to stock


----------



## toolio20

Ack, nobody here with either the Sapphire 7870 OC (*11199-19-20G*) 7870 Flex (*11199-10-40G*) or Asus 7850 v.2 (*HD7850-DC2-2GD5-V2*)...?

Also, anyone else get their HDMI sound nuked by 13.2 Beta 7?


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silencespr*
> 
> yeah i found the article with those settings, i scored 70.33 FPS vs on stock 71.05 Cinebench.... so overclocking made me lose 1 FPS


Article? O.O Try 1200 core and 1450 memory


----------



## xutnubu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toolio20*
> 
> Ack, nobody here with either the Sapphire 7870 OC (*11199-19-20G*) 7870 Flex (*11199-10-40G*) or Asus 7850 v.2 (*HD7850-DC2-2GD5-V2*)...?
> 
> Also, anyone else get their HDMI sound nuked by 13.2 Beta 7?


Not quite sure what "nuked" means, but I have to reset my PC everytime I connect the TV via HDMI if I want audio signal.


----------



## silencespr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Article? O.O Try 1200 core and 1450 memory


http://www.hardocp.com/article/2012/06/19/gigabyte_radeon_hd_7870_oc_video_card_review/3#.UTRFBjAe1yI this article


----------



## toolio20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xutnubu*
> 
> Not quite sure what "nuked" means, but I have to reset my PC everytime I connect the TV via HDMI if I want audio signal.


Sounds like yours is merely "toasted" whereas my HDMI audio was FUBAR and dependent upon the convoluted process of having to install a Realtek AMD HDMI Audio Driver, resetting, UNINSTALLING the Realtek AMD HDMI Audio Driver and resetting again in order to get Catalyst to register the output device and otherwise do it's effin job. That's not so bad, but upon any subsequent power cycling the driver would magically disappear, leaving me no other option but to go through the entire dance again. EVERY time.

Back on 12.8...


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silencespr*
> 
> http://www.hardocp.com/article/2012/06/19/gigabyte_radeon_hd_7870_oc_video_card_review/3#.UTRFBjAe1yI this article


It bugs me every single day that my gigabyte hd7870 x 2 will not overclock at all, it plays on my mind lol


----------



## silencespr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> It bugs me every single day that my gigabyte hd7870 x 2 will not overclock at all, it plays on my mind lol


i was able to over clock finally after upgrading to the 13.2 Beta and i had pretty good results with the Cinebench.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silencespr*
> 
> i was able to over clock finally after upgrading to the 13.2 Beta and i had pretty good results with the Cinebench.


Good, i have never had an overclock on any driver version since i bought them, i keep meaning to take one out and try clock them seperate but never got round to it yet to see if one is better than the other. I have had them clocked for benching, ran 3dmark11 and vantage at 1200 core 1450 mem but never battlefield 3 stable. And any clock on the vram seems to give me more black screens than normal. I just leave them stock now


----------



## oldcompgeek

Speaking of overclocking, I happened across the H.I.S. website and downloaded their o/c software and kinda like it! It's not too complicated, can actually see and read the type, and it has some voltage control. and after a mild overclock of 900/1225 my 7 & 8 yr old sons' played the Tomb Raider game that came with the HIS 7850 and I couldn't believe how well it performed! Didn't even take the 2nd card out of the box yet and ran the game on high settings with no lag, stutter or tearing. Really surprised me for a mid range card. So glad I went with this instead of just one 7950!


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oldcompgeek*
> 
> Speaking of overclocking, I happened across the H.I.S. website and downloaded their o/c software and kinda like it! It's not too complicated, can actually see and read the type, and it has some voltage control. and after a mild overclock of 900/1225 my 7 & 8 yr old sons' played the Tomb Raider game that came with the HIS 7850 and I couldn't believe how well it performed! Didn't even take the 2nd card out of the box yet and ran the game on high settings with no lag, stutter or tearing. Really surprised me for a mid range card. So glad I went with this instead of just one 7950!


Crossfire 7850? i find no crossfire issues in any game, never seen stutter or anything. The drivers have started to mature great, i love my 7870 crossfire except the inability to clock them further


----------



## alextheguy

Just curious, does ASIC quality matter that much in OCing the graphics card at stock voltage?


----------



## conwa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alextheguy*
> 
> Just curious, does ASIC quality matter that much in OCing the graphics card at stock voltage?


Yes, but thats my opinion.. In MOST cases ive seen, the higher the asic, the higher the OC..


----------



## ihatelolcats

i believe that asic quality can change clock for clock performance and heat generation as well. thats just opinion though


----------



## oldcompgeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Crossfire 7850? i find no crossfire issues in any game, never seen stutter or anything. The drivers have started to mature great, i love my 7870 crossfire except the inability to clock them further


Wasn't referring to it doing any stuttering in c/f as I haven't even opened the box to the 2nd card, was just really pleased with the performance of the singlew card!! I do have lucid enabled as well as running dominator memory, so that may have helped out some, but with a brand new game like Tomb Raider, and the speed at which my boys run through games, it did great! I can't wait to see the performance in c/f and the settings on "ultra" instead of high...


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oldcompgeek*
> 
> Wasn't referring to it doing any stuttering in c/f as I haven't even opened the box to the 2nd card, was just really pleased with the performance of the singlew card!! I do have lucid enabled as well as running dominator memory, so that may have helped out some, but with a brand new game like Tomb Raider, and the speed at which my boys run through games, it did great! I can't wait to see the performance in c/f and the settings on "ultra" instead of high...


You will be very happy, i wasnt meaning you referenced issues, i meant i have never had issues in cf so you will enjoy.


----------



## Maximization

Hiya guys, I managed to snag a second diamond reference 7870, I am curious since I haven't dual carded with amd what is the best procedure, uninstall the existing driver before installing the second card, or first install the second card then upgrade driver.


----------



## oldcompgeek

Ahhh icic, I am unexpectedly surprised, not at AMD performance, just that it's happening so early in the drivers' refinements... My 6850's performed the best just before the 7000 series was released, but when I bought the 1st one in mar. 2012, it didn't do as well. Usually it takes a while to get all the performance outta the chips when the drivers are refined. I would like to pop in the 2nd one, but my z77 is still on the test bench, with the tv tuner and raid card and I have no more places to secure it..lol. Still getting the case built (MOTM is going on lol) so I guess I will have to wait until the 1st of march! Can't wait now after what u said...


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> Hiya guys, I managed to snag a second diamond reference 7870, I am curious since I haven't dual carded with amd what is the best procedure, uninstall the existing driver before installing the second card, or first install the second card then upgrade driver.


i just installed the latest driver and everything seeems ok


----------



## Maximization

You use beta?


----------



## alextheguy

Oh. My card only has not more than 75% asic quality if not mistaken. I guess I can't have higher clock then. How do you confirm gpu oc stability, usually?


----------



## krabs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alextheguy*
> 
> Oh. My card only has not more than 75% asic quality if not mistaken. I guess I can't have higher clock then. How do you confirm gpu oc stability, usually?


run a intensive singleplayer dx11 game like crysis2 crysis3

if the core OC is unstable it will crash within 5 minutes to 1 hour.
unstable memory OC might take longer to crash.
benchmark runs with furmark, 3dmark11 , heaven 4.0 looping are at least 30 to 50 mhz higher than the true stable speed, once you go into a real game it will crash.


----------



## alextheguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krabs*
> 
> run a intensive singleplayer dx11 game like crysis2 crysis3
> 
> if the core OC is unstable it will crash within 5 minutes to 1 hour.
> unstable memory OC might take longer to crash.
> benchmark runs with furmark, 3dmark11 , heaven 4.0 looping are at least 30 to 50 mhz higher than the true stable speed, once you go into a real game it will crash.


Looping means loop for how many times? BF3 should be enough right? Max clock achieve is 1050/1350 but I couldnt change the voltage using MSI AB. During heaven unigine, if there's some certain part flashing a while and gone in another screen, meaning the clock is not stable?


----------



## cam51037

Well I overclocked my 7850 to 1050/1450, totally stable on stock volts, which pleases me.









I'd push it moar, but I'm not exactly sure to bypass PrecisionX OC limits, and don't want to kill the card. It's great - while folding at this OC with 25% manual fan speed it only hits 55C.

Edit: Here's the validation: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/dg76q/


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alextheguy*
> 
> Just curious, does ASIC quality matter that much in OCing the graphics card at stock voltage?


Yes. Lower the quality the more voltage the gpu needs.


----------



## sunnyFTW

i clocked my 7870 to 1120/1330 mhz without volt tweaks is it a good sign ??


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sunnyFTW*
> 
> i clocked my 7870 to 1120/1330 mhz without volt tweaks is it a good sign ??


Depends. Whats the stock voltage?


----------



## sunnyFTW

how to check that :|







??


----------



## zzorro

may i joint








asus hd7870 dcu2 top v2..


----------



## Maximization

Does anyone know where to find the solder points to reference 7870 for Hotwire. I have looked everywhere and seem to be finding only 2 pairs of points?


----------



## HiCZoK

What should I consider safe on gigabyte 7870 oc?

I am running it on 1175 (it crashes in games at 1200), 1450memory and +20 power limit WHATEVER it is.
Also. Fan speeds locked to 40% and the temperature NEVER goes to 60ty. 57C at most I think.

Can I just run those settings or my card may degrade or break ?


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiCZoK*
> 
> What should I consider safe on gigabyte 7870 oc?
> 
> I am running it on 1175 (it crashes in games at 1200), 1450memory and +20 power limit WHATEVER it is.
> Also. Fan speeds locked to 40% and the temperature NEVER goes to 60ty. 57C at most I think.
> 
> Can I just run those settings or my card may degrade or break ?


1175 core is actually low so you shouldn't worry


----------



## HiCZoK

I don't want to fiddle with voltage, so that is all I will get.

But it's enough for now, so glad to hear I should be ok stability wise


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiCZoK*
> 
> I don't want to fiddle with voltage, so that is all I will get.
> 
> But it's enough for now, so glad to hear I should be ok stability wise


Why dont you want to fool with the voltages?


----------



## HiCZoK

Dont know if its worth if I can get 1175 without v tweaking


----------



## alextheguy

Just want a clarification.

Is every HD7850 card cannot over-volt? Only can increase power limit of 20% in order to boost further core clock? Cos my MSI Afterburner max core clock for me is 1050...Let say, if I overclock the gpu using another software like Sapphire Trixx or Asus GPU Tweak, can I change the power limit with either one of the programs?


----------



## Mates Rates

Just made a guide explaining how to enable voltage control for 7870 tahiti cards in afterburner here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1370251/important-guide-to-make-msi-afterburner-support-voltage-control-for-7870-tahiti-cards/0_50


----------



## krabs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alextheguy*
> 
> Just want a clarification.
> 
> Is every HD7850 card cannot over-volt? Only can increase power limit of 20% in order to boost further core clock? Cos my MSI Afterburner max core clock for me is 1050...Let say, if I overclock the gpu using another software like Sapphire Trixx or Asus GPU Tweak, can I change the power limit with either one of the programs?


most 7850 users can overvolt ... only some get stuck at the stock voltage which is either 1 of the 3 .... 1.075v 1.138v 1.215v

Just use asus gpu tweak ... remember to find the circle button for Advanced Mode and the tickbox for overclocking range enhancement, tick the box off>on>off>on if it doesn't unlock for you ... you need to redo this step when changing driver
many afterburner users jump into this thread with your exact problem, it seems we are getting lazy to explain the solution (change program) over and over again.


----------



## sunnyFTW

how to unlock volts settings on sapphire 7870 ghz edition ??



my highest OC without volts tweaks :\


----------



## kagorus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sunnyFTW*
> 
> how to unlock volts settings on sapphire 7870 ghz edition ??
> 
> 
> 
> my highest OC without volts tweaks :\


Use ASUS GPU tweak dude you can enable voltage on that.


----------



## HuwSharpe

I'm sure many of you already know of it, but just in case you didn't (as i just found out) there is a MSI Afterburner Android App.


----------



## krabs

Anybody tried if the latest afterburner can go above 1.225v for core voltage ?

http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=376094
Quote:


> Change list:
> 
> • Added core voltage control for reference design AMD RADEON 7870 XT graphics cards with CHL8225 voltage regulators
> • Added core voltage control for cost down reference design AMD RADEON 7770 graphics cards with uP1609 voltage regulators
> *• Added limited core voltage control for reference design AMD RADEON 7850 graphics cards*
> • RestoreAfterSuspendedMode configuration file switch is no longer undocumented, now it is enabled by default and accessible via GUI in "General" tab in "Compatibility properties" section
> • Added French localization
> • Recompiled kernel mode driver to bypass false positive in driver verifier


----------



## toolio20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krabs*
> 
> Anybody tried if the latest afterburner can go above 1.225v for core voltage ?


Tried it, a resounding NO for Sapphire Dual-X 7850...


----------



## *ka24e*

Number 1 7850......









http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/4xr9g/

Memory can go to 1500, but 1450 vs 1500 makes no real difference IMO.


----------



## Mattb2e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krabs*
> 
> Anybody tried if the latest afterburner can go above 1.225v for core voltage ?
> 
> http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=376094


Still locked at 1.3v here as the maximum. Its always been 1.3v max for the 7870 though, im not sure about the 7850.


----------



## alextheguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by **ka24e**
> 
> Number 1 7850......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/4xr9g/
> 
> Memory can go to 1500, but 1450 vs 1500 makes no real difference IMO.


Is ur sapphire card OC version with dual x fans?


----------



## *ka24e*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alextheguy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by **ka24e**
> 
> Number 1 7850......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/4xr9g/
> 
> Memory can go to 1500, but 1450 vs 1500 makes no real difference IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is ur sapphire card OC version with dual x fans?
Click to expand...

No, its cooled with an H70, and a 90mm fan blowing over the VRMs and its not the OC version. It's also BIOS flashed with the Asus BIOS to allow voltage past 1.225v


----------



## oldcompgeek

Has anyone tried using the H.I.S. overclocking software? I personally have used the Trixx and the Afterburner, and have tried the GPU Tweak. Personally, some of 'em are a pain to use, too complicated for just a simple overclock, and others (like Trixx) don't allow changes to much at all but this HIS overclocker seems easy to use and does all that I need to do. Wouldn't have even known it existed if I hadn't gotten a deal on these 2 7850's and accidentally clicked on a link on an e-mail from them lol. Anyway, just wanted to put that out there as someone may be like me and not want to have 1000 different dang things in their GPU overclocking software like MSI's and Asus's. Have a good one!


----------



## ihatelolcats

looks identical to afterburner. rivatuner based im sure


----------



## Mates Rates

7870 XT, stable at 1.25v (target) with an oc of 1230/1500

13.3 beta 2 driver and .030 bios

achieved 9500 in 3dmark11

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6211697


----------



## ihatelolcats

if only the xt were a real 7870


----------



## Maximization

When you add a GPU does it effect you system OC? My saved bios overclocks work up until 5.0 then i get blue screen . Is that normal? I am assuming the second card effected the balance in system.


----------



## oldcompgeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mates Rates*
> 
> 7870 XT, stable at 1.25v (target) with an oc of 1230/1500
> 
> 13.3 beta 2 driver and .030 bios
> 
> achieved 9500 in 3dmark11
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6211697


Man, you have a 7870? BTW, what's a real 7870 vs. ??? I am not sure what that means...unless there are 2 different GPU types or sum'n (from the post after) Anyway, how'd you get such a great score? I only got 6500 with my stock 7850, with a stock I5 3570K and 4 x 2gb of 1866 dominator, but I guess maybe overclocking... I need to get this one optimized before adding the 2nd HIS 7850 in c/f to get all I can outta them. I wonder, do you know if this Lucid MVP software affects the performance neg. in 3d mark benching? Thanks

oldcompgeek


----------



## HmoobYaj87

He has the tahiti based gpu 7870 version. overclocks like a dream.

@Mates Rates. Nice overclock for your card. Was able to adjust votlage with msi afterburner beta 7 and was able to unlock voltage monitor following your turtorial. My highest core clock was 1230mhz on 1.256v stable in btc mining, but damn card runs too hot so now mining on stock clocks and voltage with 100% fan speed. Top card hitting 77c while bottom stays at 65-67c. Btw these are powercolor mysts edition with their crappy pcs+ coolers. Probably try 1.3v under water and see what i can get on these cards.


----------



## *ka24e*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> When you add a GPU does it effect you system OC? My saved bios overclocks work up until 5.0 then i get blue screen . Is that normal? I am assuming the second card effected the balance in system.


It could be a power issue. ie, the PSU isn't up to the task.

I've never actually had issues swapping GPU's and it affecting overclocks, but it could. Anything plugged into the board "could" technically affect overclocking and or stability.

My advise would be to pull the second card and see if the problem continues. If your stable without the second card, then the second card is causing a problem.


----------



## jimbo02816

The 7870 XT has a Tahiti core unlike the regular 7870. It is highly overclockable without voltage increase. This card rocks. I've scored 9614 in 3dMark 11 performance and 3137 in fire strike extreme.


----------



## Mates Rates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HmoobYaj87*
> 
> He has the tahiti based gpu 7870 version. overclocks like a dream.
> 
> @Mates Rates. Nice overclock for your card. Was able to adjust votlage with msi afterburner beta 7 and was able to unlock voltage monitor following your turtorial. My highest core clock was 1230mhz on 1.256v stable in btc mining, but damn card runs too hot so now mining on stock clocks and voltage with 100% fan speed. Top card hitting 77c while bottom stays at 65-67c. Btw these are powercolor mysts edition with their crappy pcs+ coolers. Probably try 1.3v under water and see what i can get on these cards.


Tell me about it man. I'll get to reapplying a new layer of thermal paste, hearing reports of people doing this and receiving a 5-10 degree decrease in temp. Cheap solution to a big problemo.


----------



## oldcompgeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HmoobYaj87*
> 
> He has the tahiti based gpu 7870 version. overclocks like a dream.
> 
> @Mates Rates. Nice overclock for your card. Was able to adjust votlage with msi afterburner beta 7 and was able to unlock voltage monitor following your turtorial. My highest core clock was 1230mhz on 1.256v stable in btc mining, but damn card runs too hot so now mining on stock clocks and voltage with 100% fan speed. Top card hitting 77c while bottom stays at 65-67c. Btw these are powercolor mysts edition with their crappy pcs+ coolers. Probably try 1.3v under water and see what i can get on these cards.


So basically he has a larger gpu that has been downclocked or undervolted or whatever to perform as a normal 7870 instead of the regular gpu which probably doesn't have near the potential the "tahiti" does...?? Similar to a 6790 being "barts" and a 6770 being a totally different gpu, with the "barts" also providing gpu power to 6850's and 6870's?? Thanks


----------



## HmoobYaj87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oldcompgeek*
> 
> So basically he has a larger gpu that has been downclocked or undervolted or whatever to perform as a normal 7870 instead of the regular gpu which probably doesn't have near the potential the "tahiti" does...?? Similar to a 6790 being "barts" and a 6770 being a totally different gpu, with the "barts" also providing gpu power to 6850's and 6870's?? Thanks


Yes, locked shaders to 1536 with 2gb mem and 256-bit buswidth.. all at the same price as a pitcarim based 7870 and sometimes for less.







oh yeah and overclocks to 1200/1600 without trying.


----------



## jimbo02816

Maybe I'm just lucky but I have the PowerColor HD 7870 Myst and don't have temperature problems. The highest temp I've ever recorded was 72C but that was under load and with stock thermal paste. I replaced the thermal paste with AS and I never go above 65C under extreme load. I love this card and I wish others had the same luck with it that I have. I've just ordered another and am going to try crossfire. I'll let everyone know the results.


----------



## HmoobYaj87

Your top card will heat up pretty bad once crossfired.. like I said my bottom cards max at about 65-67c. but do update ur post once u crossfire. i might change my thermal paste too since everyone who did improved their temps.


----------



## fishhawk

Just got done takeing couple days of oc,ing my Asus 7870 I bought.
Stable oc at 1219 stock v of 1200/1375. and at 1269v 1200/1525 stable.
Highest temp was 56c. Using full versions of 3dvantage-3dmark11 advanced-and heaven bench mark
Stock settings are 1000/1200/1219v. Love this card!!!


----------



## eBombzor

7870 XT club is up!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1373543/7870-tahiti-le-owners-club/0_100


----------



## Ananass

Sapphire 7870 GHZ Ed. OC'd. Didn't do any more OCing since there was no need. Only game that this thing struggles with at 1280x1024 is Crysis 3, in which it holds 30-45FPS most of the time on max with FXAA.

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/w9s9e/


----------



## alextheguy

Why sometimes I could see some sort of constant vibrating lines on my desktop on certain part of it? Is it my gpu problem?


----------



## silencespr

i have a dilemma, should i install a 2nd gigabyte 7870 oc or just get one 7970 ...


----------



## 1EvilMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alextheguy*
> 
> Why sometimes I could see some sort of constant vibrating lines on my desktop on certain part of it? Is it my gpu problem?


When you notice them, turn your monitor off then back on and see if they're still there. My monitor is about 5 years old now and has some little flickering after it has been on for a few hours.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silencespr*
> 
> i have a dilemma, should i install a 2nd gigabyte 7870 oc or just get one 7970 ...


I had a friend show me that running a 7970 would be better than getting another Hawk. Plus you might have the crossfire issues some people complain of.
Personally, I think I'll add another Hawk because they look sick.

I'm also really happy with it. Lol!!


----------



## alextheguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1EvilMan*
> 
> When you notice them, turn your monitor off then back on and see if they're still there. My monitor is about 5 years old now and has some little flickering after it has been on for a few hours.
> I had a friend show me that running a 7970 would be better than getting another Hawk. Plus you might have the crossfire issues some people complain of.
> Personally, I think I'll add another Hawk because they look sick.
> 
> I'm also really happy with it. Lol!!


Nope, it is still there vibrating..Sometimes it will go away, sometimes it comes...Is it a gpu related problem or monitor issue, or adaptor?


----------



## HuwSharpe

Anyone managed to overclock a 7870 to the speed where it registers 8.1 on Windows Experience Index? Just curious.


----------



## BURNINGchicken3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> Anyone managed to overclock a 7870 to the speed where it registers 8.1 on Windows Experience Index? Just curious.


mine does at stock


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BURNINGchicken3*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Show quote
> 
> 
> 
> mine does at stock


Ha, though i see you are running a Gigabyte ATI Radeon HD 7870 OC Windforce, which has a core speed 50MHz faster than my XFX card. Well back to overclocking then, now i know its possible thanks.

Also, is that a Hitachi Deskstar 7K1000 that scores 8.1?


----------



## BURNINGchicken3

no the 840 pro does
my sig is a bit out of date
EDIT:fix my sig and here is what i can get when overclocked


----------



## HuwSharpe

I think 8.1 is not achievable for some reason with my XFX 7870, I've pushed it pretty hard and still 8.0. Normally i don't care about WEI, but now it's just annoying me lol.


Spoiler: Screen Shot


----------



## sinnedone

There's a folder you delete in the o's that will set the wei back to nothing. Sometimes that helps get the correct score


----------



## AlDyer

Could you add me to the club? Its never too late to join


----------



## Mattb2e

so after playing crysis 3 for a day, I have realized a single 7870 isn't going to cut it. even overclocked I get dips into the lower teens and twenties. anyone here have a crossfire setup of 7870's or 7850's that can share their results with crysis 3?

I was thinking of getting a Tahiti 7870, but then I wouldn't be able to crossfire, also two 7870's will outperform a single Tahiti you.

what do you guys think?


----------



## Maximization

I was able to get a second Diamond 7870 reference card last week for a rather good price. The performance is notacible. I don't have crysis 3 , but did manage to get Battlefield 3 a few days ago with EA 70% sale and i can max out all settings on Battlefield 3. I did get better performace once i installed the cap profile update from ati . It really is important what driver is being used. They have had allot of revisions past few weeks.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Mattb2e i play crysis 3 over 60fps in high settings my 7870 is at 1200/1450 with 2x SMAA if you use more then that your FPS drop a lot.

If you want to upgrade from a 7870 dont go for a 7870XT at least get a 7950 boost.


----------



## Mattb2e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> I was able to get a second Diamond 7870 reference card last week for a rather good price. The performance is notacible. I don't have crysis 3 , but did manage to get Battlefield 3 a few days ago with EA 70% sale and i can max out all settings on Battlefield 3. I did get better performace once i installed the cap profile update from ati . It really is important what driver is being used. They have had allot of revisions past few weeks.


You can almost max out BF3 with a single 7870, which was the entire reason I went with one in the first place







. I am still curious to see your results though, if your willing to post them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Mattb2e i play crysis 3 over 60fps in high settings my 7870 is at 1200/1450 with 2x SMAA if you use more then that your FPS drop a lot.
> 
> If you want to upgrade from a 7870 dont go for a 7870XT at least get a 7950 boost.


Unfortunately, my card does not clock that high. If I remember correctly, the highest I was able to get stable was 1150/1450. Even still, overclocked at 1100/1450 I get drops every now and then, at high settings with 1xSMAA. The max FPS aren't the issue, its the minimum i'm concerned with. Once you dip below 30, things become alot less fluid.

In terms of an upgrade, I know an HD7950 would be nice, but a second 7870 would perform better than a single 7950, or even a single 7970. Although, then I run the risk of added headaches with microstuttering and what not. Which is why I am posting here







. Im hoping that someone can share their results with me to sort of justify the purchase







.

I haven't tried overclocking since 12.8, so it might be worth while to give it a shot again.


----------



## [CyGnus]

If you can go for CFX the drivers are better everyday the13.x are 10 times better compared to 12.x drivers.


----------



## totalownership

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattb2e*
> 
> Unfortunately, my card does not clock that high. If I remember correctly, the highest I was able to get stable was 1150/1450. Even still, overclocked at 1100/1450 I get drops every now and then, at high settings with 1xSMAA. The max FPS aren't the issue, its the minimum i'm concerned with. Once you dip below 30, things become alot less fluid.


When you were overclocking did you upped the voltage? From what you're saying it sounds like you're overclocking without a voltage bump up. I get the same stats if I overclock with stock voltage but if I up the voltage I can get way more performance out of the card. Right now I have the GPU up to 1225.


----------



## jeffro37

I got almost another fps with the new 13.3 b3 driver 1150/1400 clocks (msi tf3 7870 ghz ed.)

What is the safe area for voltage on these cards? Might have to see what kind of clocks i can really get out of this gem.


----------



## [CyGnus]

jeffro37 that is kind of low your CPU is stock?

Here is my score with 24/7 settings


----------



## ihatelolcats

i have crossfire 7870s
crysis 3 on very high with no AA runs p good
like over 60 usually with dips to 45

techspot:


----------



## jeffro37

Yeah. I went back to stock settings (2500k) when i flashed the new bios (on mb) the other day. Have not set it back up yet. What are the highest volts that are safe i can put thru this gpu?


----------



## Maximization

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattb2e*
> 
> You can almost max out BF3 with a single 7870, which was the entire reason I went with one in the first place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I am still curious to see your results though, if your willing to post them.
> .


http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/64gzg/

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/309515

I just have had BF3 for a few days, how do you get FPS data ingame? New to that one.

I have not overclocked cards yet, 2 mobo bios this past week and 2 Ati driver updates has me working from scratch again.


----------



## sunnyFTW

how to unlock sapphire 7870ghz voltage any1 ?


----------



## Mattb2e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/64gzg/
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/309515
> 
> I just have had BF3 for a few days, how do you get FPS data ingame? New to that one.
> 
> I have not overclocked cards yet, 2 mobo bios this past week and 2 Ati driver updates has me working from scratch again.


Generally I use fraps, however there is a bit of an overhead with using fraps. I don't know if it will make a significant impact or not on the results.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *totalownership*
> 
> When you were overclocking did you upped the voltage? From what you're saying it sounds like you're overclocking without a voltage bump up. I get the same stats if I overclock with stock voltage but if I up the voltage I can get way more performance out of the card. Right now I have the GPU up to 1225.


I did try that, however when I did try, voltage adjustment had no effect on my results. Im not sure if I just have a bad overclocker or what.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> i have crossfire 7870s
> crysis 3 on very high with no AA runs p good
> like over 60 usually with dips to 45
> 
> techspot:


Ok thank you, although the results are a bit less than I thought they would be. No AA seems a little unrealistic, is this engine horribly optimized or are the GPU's currently available really just that slow?


----------



## silencespr

went with a 2nd Giygabite 7870 because it looks bad ass =D


----------



## Maximization

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattb2e*
> 
> Generally I use fraps, however there is a bit of an overhead with using fraps. I don't know if it will make a significant impact or not on the results.


2013-03-25 21:30:24 - bf3
Frames: 620 - Time: 11606ms - Avg: 53.421 - Min: 27 - Max: 119

2013-03-25 21:30:38 - bf3
Frames: 16485 - Time: 156906ms - Avg: 105.063 - Min: 60 - Max: 142

2013-03-25 21:33:18 - bf3
Frames: 21808 - Time: 205921ms - Avg: 105.905 - Min: 59 - Max: 144

2013-03-25 21:36:48 - bf3
Frames: 16428 - Time: 175564ms - Avg: 93.573 - Min: 19 - Max: 136


----------



## sinnedone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silencespr*
> 
> went with a 2nd Giygabite 7870 because it looks bad ass =D


2 or more cards do look nice. lol


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattb2e*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/64gzg/
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/309515
> 
> I just have had BF3 for a few days, how do you get FPS data ingame? New to that one.
> 
> I have not overclocked cards yet, 2 mobo bios this past week and 2 Ati driver updates has me working from scratch again.
> 
> 
> 
> Generally I use fraps, however there is a bit of an overhead with using fraps. I don't know if it will make a significant impact or not on the results.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *totalownership*
> 
> When you were overclocking did you upped the voltage? From what you're saying it sounds like you're overclocking without a voltage bump up. I get the same stats if I overclock with stock voltage but if I up the voltage I can get way more performance out of the card. Right now I have the GPU up to 1225.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did try that, however when I did try, voltage adjustment had no effect on my results. Im not sure if I just have a bad overclocker or what.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> i have crossfire 7870s
> crysis 3 on very high with no AA runs p good
> like over 60 usually with dips to 45
> 
> techspot:
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok thank you, although the results are a bit less than I thought they would be. No AA seems a little unrealistic, is this engine horribly optimized or are the GPU's currently available really just that slow?
Click to expand...

what do you mean unrealistic?

7870 is about 2.5 TFLOPS
GTX titan is about 4.5
in the scheme of things i guess that's pretty slow but it's still on the order of 1000000000000 operations per second on a die < 1 in^2


----------



## Mattb2e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> what do you mean unrealistic?
> 
> 7870 is about 2.5 TFLOPS
> GTX titan is about 4.5
> in the scheme of things i guess that's pretty slow but it's still on the order of 1000000000000 operations per second on a die < 1 in^2


Its unrealistic that the in order to play at very high settings you need to disable AA with 2 7870's in crossfire, which perform better than AMD's fastest single GPU (HD7970). I see this as a good thing, as it creates incentive to develop and release faster cards in the next generation. Yet its a bit sad that you cannot max this game with current hardware.


----------



## digitally

Is there any way to over clock 7850 pass the 1050mhz Mark on the amd software?


----------



## Mattb2e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digitally*
> 
> Is there any way to over clock 7850 pass the 1050mhz Mark on the amd software?


I do not think so, you would need to use a 3rd party program such as Afterburner, or Trixx.


----------



## kagorus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattb2e*
> 
> I do not think so, you would need to use a 3rd party program such as Afterburner, or Trixx.


Use ASUS GPU tweak to raise your limit then uninstall it then you can use CCC to overclock


----------



## Mattb2e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kagorus*
> 
> Use ASUS GPU tweak to raise your limit then uninstall it then you can use CCC to overclock


good to know, thank you for sharing that information.


----------



## Maximization

i cant get my voltage above 1.219, i have set the slider all the way to 1.3 but no use. I have been told you have to remove a resistor to do it. I think that would void my 5 year warrenties unless there is anouther way.


----------



## Wolfram

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> i cant get my voltage above 1.219, i have set the slider all the way to 1.3 but no use. I have been told you have to remove a resistor to do it. I think that would void my 5 year warrenties unless there is anouther way.


What program do you use? Trixx won't let me push past 1.225 and for some reason AB won't enable unoficcial OCing. I can tell my 7850 isn't getting enough volts because preformance is the same from 1270 core to 1200 which shouldn't happen. Stable (Bearly) I could use the extra volts myself. Maybe even reach spot numero uno.







Well becoming number one is stable enough to get validated but I'm pretty sure that's cheating.


----------



## Maximization

i am using msi afterburner. i wonder if it is voltage or gimping on older OS's coding; my scores in vista 64 ultimate and windows 8 pro 64 are very large differnces. I think it is not so much the voltage but coding and drivers optimization. For example 3d mark fire strike extreme gave me 2580 in vista, 4479 in window 8 , huge differnce with the same hardware settings. How much volatge is needed in Vista to get close to Win 8?? No way to win. I have always dual booted because i hate rebuying licenses and such but the performance difference is staggering. My temps were higher in 8 too so i know they are working my hardware harder with the coding only because it is the same locked voltage.


----------



## Wolfram

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> i am using msi afterburner. i wonder if it is voltage or gimping on older OS's coding; my scores in vista 64 ultimate and windows 8 pro 64 are very large differnces. I think it is not so much the voltage but coding and drivers optimization. For example 3d mark fire strike extreme gave me 2580 in vista, 4479 in window 8 , huge differnce with the same hardware settings. How much volatge is needed in Vista to get close to Win 8?? No way to win. I have always dual booted because i hate rebuying licenses and such but the performance difference is staggering. My temps were higher in 8 too so i know they are working my hardware harder with the coding only because it is the same locked voltage.


I think that's because Vista only supports an older version of DirectX IIRC. That may be why. Sumbitted a nice high verifiable OC but it's not stable. Oh well told AuraNova that if it is accepted that a nice UNSTABLE next to it or something would be nice.


----------



## Maximization

is that the dx11.1 factor? possably that is it.


----------



## bluedevil

Just got a Sapphire HD7870 GE OC 2GB last week. I don't know what to think. Only can OC to about 1150/1250, I think I should have looked harder for a HD7870 Tahiti LE.


----------



## rabidz7

What if i am using linux and have no gpuz.


----------



## silencespr

just ordered 7990 emptied my piggy bank.


----------



## AlDyer

Nice, have fun!


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silencespr*
> 
> just ordered 7990 emptied my piggy bank.


Which one? and how do you justify the spend? also... Jealous =)


----------



## Maximization

sympathies for your piggy bank..







Thats what maxing out a slot is all about though.


----------



## Mattb2e

Finally got my card overclocked higher than 1150, here are my results at 1200/1450 @1.25v

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6286804


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattb2e*
> 
> Finally got my card overclocked higher than 1150, here are my results at 1200/1450 @1.25v
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6286804


Do tell.


----------



## silencespr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> Which one? and how do you justify the spend? also... Jealous =)


PowerColor AX7990 lets just say business expense =D


----------



## neojin29

Can anyone check out my score and till me if I have good cards. I have 2x asus hd 7870 directcu ii v2 2048mb cf and they are at 1233gpu 1485mem at 1.28v with amd 3850 at 4.4ghz mem at 2000ghz with 9-10-9-27-48-1t 3d-mark11 score is http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6298249


----------



## [CyGnus]

I would say they are good i have that same card the maximum i could get was 1270/1525 1.3v GPU-Z it reads 1.27v though
P9340: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5573768


----------



## Mattb2e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neojin29*
> 
> Can anyone check out my score and till me if I have good cards. I have 2x asus hd 7870 directcu ii v2 2048mb cf and they are at 1233gpu 1485mem at 1.28v with amd 3850 at 4.4ghz mem at 2000ghz with 9-10-9-27-48-1t 3d-mark11 score is http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6298249


The only thing that is holding back your score is your CPU. Your physics score seems low for your clock speed, yet your GPU score is good.


----------



## HuwSharpe

Anyone know of any software for converting video that would utilise the GPU? Obviously there is a lot of video software that utilises CUDA, but what about ATI cards?


----------



## neojin29

Thanks Mattb2e. So what should I do now .... I am not an Intel fan-boy and wont be until AMD fall of the grid, but I have been with AMD since 1998. Think I can always crossfire 2x 7950 if i cant get above 80ps in Unigine Valley 1.0 I can only get 60ps


----------



## Mattb2e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neojin29*
> 
> Thanks Mattb2e. So what should I do now .... I am not an Intel fan-boy and wont be until AMD fall of the grid, but I have been with AMD since 1998. Think I can always crossfire 2x 7950 if i cant get above 80ps in Unigine Valley 1.0 I can only get 60ps


Overclock your CPU higher







.


----------



## Tonza

Anyone running 7870 CF on 2560x1440 screen? If so, hows the performance on games?


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> Anyone know of any software for converting video that would utilise the GPU? Obviously there is a lot of video software that utilises CUDA, but what about ATI cards?


https://build.handbrake.fr/view/OpenCL/


----------



## kagorus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> https://build.handbrake.fr/view/OpenCL/


I never got that to work with either my 7770 or 7850


----------



## Wolfram

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> Anyone know of any software for converting video that would utilise the GPU? Obviously there is a lot of video software that utilises CUDA, but what about ATI cards?


Not exactly video converting software but IIRC Sony Vegas now supports OpenCL


----------



## neojin29

How high should I go. I have my cpu water cooled with a h100.


----------



## Mattb2e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neojin29*
> 
> How high should I go. I have my cpu water cooled with a h100.


As high as you can go, so long as temps permit, and your not putting too much voltage through your CPU







.


----------



## Wolfram

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neojin29*
> 
> How high should I go. I have my cpu water cooled with a h100.


As high as your temps will allow. Don't think your CPU fan will help with what I assume is GPU ocing though.


----------



## inedenimadam

Just picked up an ASUS HD7850 1G for $159.99 at Microcenter. I have it clocked at 1050/1375 at stock voltage. Smashing good card for the price, beats the pants off of my 6670 I was running before!


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfram*
> 
> Not exactly video converting software but IIRC Sony Vegas now supports OpenCL


Thanks for the tip, though i am not sure if it is really utilising the GPU, as its usage is jumping between 0 and 14, which seems low. Perhaps it will pick up on the second pass.


----------



## h0thead132

I have a HIS 7870 IceQ and wanted to get more performance out of it and maybe unlock some overclocking settings. Is there a BIOS out now for the cards that would do this?


----------



## ihatelolcats

http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?page=1&architecture=&manufacturer=&model=HD+7870&interface=&memSize=0


----------



## Wolfram

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h0thead132*
> 
> I have a HIS 7870 IceQ and wanted to get more performance out of it and maybe unlock some overclocking settings. Is there a BIOS out now for the cards that would do this?


I don't think HIS locks cards IIRC. Well at least mine isn't locked. What program are you using?


----------



## h0thead132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfram*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *h0thead132*
> 
> I have a HIS 7870 IceQ and wanted to get more performance out of it and maybe unlock some overclocking settings. Is there a BIOS out now for the cards that would do this?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think HIS locks cards IIRC. Well at least mine isn't locked. What program are you using?
Click to expand...

Using MSI afterburner, the voltage says it is going up to 1.3V but everything reads as 1.219V.

I have seen that people could flash different bios and get better OCs out of the cards but I have no idea what one to go to.


----------



## silencespr

about to build this for my office, lets see how it will compare to my AMD rig.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?page=1&architecture=&manufacturer=&model=HD+7870&interface=&memSize=0


Does anyone know if these BIOS's will unlock voltage? I have a XFX R-7870 Black Edition 2gb factory OC'd to 1050. Would like to take it higher for Folding, but alas the "powers that be" have decided I'm not capable of determining my card's abilities. Kinda' sucks!


----------



## kagorus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Does anyone know if these BIOS's will unlock voltage? I have a XFX R-7870 Black Edition 2gb factory OC'd to 1050. Would like to take it higher for Folding, but alas the "powers that be" have decided I'm not capable of determining my card's abilities. Kinda' sucks!


use asus gpu tweak you can unlock (increase ccc limits)


----------



## Minjon

So i bought 2 months ago Gigabyte 7870 OC and i tried overclocking, i overclocked my memory clock to 1250 stable but can some one look at my VRM temperatures.... im getting concerned.
http://i.imgur.com/AEWUgRz.gif
http://i.imgur.com/zcKzZhc.gif


----------



## oldcompgeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silencespr*
> 
> about to build this for my office, lets see how it will compare to my AMD rig.


Is it your 1st Intel build? Just curious 'cause you said sum'n about seein how it compares to your AMD build lol. I am in the process of finishing my heavily-modded 1st Intel build ever... I couldn't keep saying how AMD this or Intel that unless I had actually tried them both lol. Nice looking hardware and good luck with your build!!!


----------



## DizzlePro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minjon*
> 
> So i bought 2 months ago Gigabyte 7870 OC and i tried overclocking, i overclocked my memory clock to 1250 stable but can some one look at my VRM temperatures.... im getting concerned.
> http://i.imgur.com/AEWUgRz.gif
> http://i.imgur.com/zcKzZhc.gif


Dont worry as the temp sensors can spike up to 127 - 255c and give false readings.

IIRC the vrm max temp is around 120c, if the temp gets any higher then the card will crash.

Below are some spikes in the Vrm temp


----------



## Minjon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> Dont worry as the temp sensors can spike up to 127 - 255c and give false readings.
> 
> IIRC the vrm max temp is around 120c, if the temp gets any higher then the card will crash.
> 
> Below are some spikes in the Vrm temp


Oh great i ran unigine heaven and saw that i was getting random spikes of those temperatures every 10 or so seconds so its probably false, but originally i was worried because of this post http://techreport.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=83742&p=1161405#p1161405 hopefully i can overclock my gpu again since i down clocked it back to 1200 last night :/ .


----------



## Maximization

if you run more then one monitoring software i have seen it do that stuff with temp readings


----------



## doritos93

I'm having a little buyers remorse here guys. Help me out.. I replaced my 2 x 4890s with one 7870. I sold my 4890s for 100$ CAD and bought the Sapphire 7870 for 249 at a local store. Did I make a bad move? Impulse buy more than anything..


----------



## Algotis

Hi everyone!
I use my Gigabyte 7850 OC 2gb at defaults, and I noticed, that when it is on Zero Core, the fans turn off, then after a while they turn on for a few secs, then again shut down and so on.
I made a video to show the problem exactly: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-2yylHXNFKw
I tried all drivers from 13.2 to 13.3, now 13.3 beta 3 is installed.
Is it normal from the card?
It is not annoying, but my friend's 7870 is working normally, his fans doesn't turn on, just when he moves the mouse.
My other components are: Intel i3-2100
ASRock H61M-VS
Gigabyte 460W Superb.
I only want to know if it is normal or not.
Thanks in advance!
Algotis


----------



## ihatelolcats

that's a bios thing I think. my fans run all the time.


----------



## Algotis

So you are saying that ZeroCore is not working properly with your card too?
What card do you have?
Do you think i should worry about or it might be fixed in the future by some drivers?


----------



## Maximization

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Algotis*
> 
> Hi everyone!
> I use my Gigabyte 7850 OC 2gb at defaults, and I noticed, that when it is on Zero Core, the fans turn off, then after a while they turn on for a few secs, then again shut down and so on.
> I made a video to show the problem exactly: http://]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-2yylHXNFKw[/URL]
> I tried all drivers from 13.2 to 13.3, now 13.3 beta 3 is installed.
> Is it normal from the card?
> It is not annoying, but my friend's 7870 is working normally, his fans doesn't turn on, just when he moves the mouse.
> My other components are: Intel i3-2100
> ASRock H61M-VS
> Gigabyte 460W Superb.
> I only want to know if it is normal or not.
> Thanks in advance!
> Algotis


Thats an energy saving feature there is way to disable it.
My secondary card will shut off if not needed. havent needed a reasen to override the driver yet.

http://www.amd.com/us/Documents/amd_powertune_whitepaper.pdf

FOUND THE LINK FOR REGISTRY EDIT.

http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=361702


----------



## Algotis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> Thats an energy saving feature there is way to disable it.
> My secondary card will shut off if not needed. havent needed a reasen to override the driver yet.
> 
> http://www.amd.com/us/Documents/amd_powertune_whitepaper.pdf
> 
> FOUND THE LINK FOR REGISTRY EDIT.
> 
> http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=361702


I do not want to disable it, I want it to work properly. But it is not working as it should, because the fans shut down only for some seconds, then they turn on usually just for 3 secs, then they shut down again for a while.
On the youtube video of ZeroCore, it shuts down and doesn't start until he moves the mouse.
Also, my friend has an MSi one, another friend has a ASUS one, and they are doing the same. However, 7870's doesn't do that.


----------



## Maximization

I saw the video now, i don't know what to make of that. Is it possable the case temp increase to a threshold then the fans turn on to cool down?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> I saw the video now, i don't know what to make of that. Is it possable the case temp increase to a threshold then the fans turn on to cool down?


That's what I thought too, the ambient case temperature might be teater tottering on the temperature threshold of the card. Or maybe the card is triggered by GPU usage, and something running is running a check.

Several of the GPU overclocking softwares have built in fan controls where you can manually set the triggers. I would try one of those if the problem persists.


----------



## Algotis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> That's what I thought too, the ambient case temperature might be teater tottering on the temperature threshold of the card. Or maybe the card is triggered by GPU usage, and something running is running a check.
> 
> Several of the GPU overclocking softwares have built in fan controls where you can manually set the triggers. I would try one of those if the problem persists.


Which overclocking software do you recommend?


----------



## oldcompgeek

Hey radeon gurus, I need to ask some info... I had thought that I'd bought one of the best 7800 series gpu's but found out otherwise, after spending 209 bucks each. I have found a ax7870 MYST edition 2gb card, and wondered if it's the best type like the xt's which are sold out everywhere?? I'd appreciate some info as I just learned of these cards recently on here. Thanks!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oldcompgeek*
> 
> Hey radeon gurus, I need to ask some info... I had thought that I'd bought one of the best 7800 series gpu's but found out otherwise, after spending 209 bucks each. I have found a ax7870 MYST edition 2gb card, and wondered if it's the best type like the xt's which are sold out everywhere?? I'd appreciate some info as I just learned of these cards recently on here. Thanks!


from what I understand that card should be named a 7930 instead of 7870

you should get better performance out of that card than its non-Tahiti 7870 counterpart. As far as the name brand, there are some differences between manufactures, and I don't have experience with Power Cooler specifically. I know they are out of stock EVERYWHERE...so if you can get your hands on one at a good price, pull the trigger, should be a great card.


----------



## oldcompgeek

Just bought a 2nd one after reading your post, and it was 214.99 each plus shipping, but it should be worth it...hopefully.lol. I've had several powercolor cards, and always been happy with their performance, but not an expert myself... They've always worked outta the box too (knock on wood)


----------



## .:hybrid:.

What is the maximum temp for 7870xt's? Mine gets up to 81C when I stresstest it.


----------



## Wolfram

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.:hybrid:.*
> 
> What is the maximum temp for 7870xt's? Mine gets up to 81C when I stresstest it.


\

81C under full load should be within spec. I think AMD cards then gen cap out at around 90


----------



## inedenimadam

Has anyone done a volt mod on a Asus HD7850 1GB? I have hit a voltage wall. I am pretty sure this thing will scream with a little bump.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

So I'm not really gaming anymore not on pc anyway. I have 2 7870's running in crossfire. I was just wondering if I should sell one or just keep it in the case because it looks badass to have 2 gpu's


----------



## Maximization

the longer you wait the less money you will get for it.


----------



## ihatelolcats

I want to sell one of mine but no one wants to pay $200 plus shipping


----------



## Maximization

i got my second 7870 from Provanatge, it was a one off deal, they had an open box special like 180.00. Being they are Dx11.1 and you really don't know what they are going to do to the drivers, it really is impossable to judge correct pricing. real market value might be 250.00 with amazing optomized drivers.


----------



## ihatelolcats

performance is pretty awesome. there has been a lot of uproar about stuttering lately but in use I barely notice it. its just about to be summer and paying the electricity is gonna be pain


----------



## fishhawk

I have a ASUS 7870 and can get 1200/1500 on stock 1.219 voltage.
Can also raise voltage up to 1.3 in all 3rd party software and get up to 1300/1600.


----------



## Maximization

thats nice speeds, my voltage is locked down. I can get 100 mhz more on GPU only, I cannot get anything more on memory. I assume it is because I got reference cards but application wise I have been able to max everyhting out. With the stuttering and runt frame stuff, I am assuming if they make the cards not render runts anymore you might get a performance increase. Supposedly there is going to be a firmwareflash for the all ATI cards microcontroller to fix issue. It is all rumor though. I don't see lagging or glitiching on my system so i don't really know if it is a big problem. If you are 24/7 benchmarking maybe it is.


----------



## ihatelolcats

where did you see that rumor about the firmware. that's interesting


----------



## Maximization

new beta thread here

http://www.overclock.net/t/1382725/catalyst-beta-13-4/20

ROG thread they won't mention what it is.

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?30717-GOP-UEFI-BIOS-update-for-AMD-7000-Series-GPUs

MSI supposedly was mentioned here also. i assume allot of beta testing is needed to prevent bricking. they would also release together i think. ATI/ASUS/MSI, etc etc


----------



## chrisf4lc0n

Just put my hands on the second Sapphire Radeon HD 7850 2GB version:


Took the heatsinks off:


Put some thermal paste as well as thermal pads:


And installed FC7850 waterblock:


Refilled the water loop and put 2 cards in crossfire:


2 of them cards on moderate overclock perform better than mighty GTX680 scoring 2437 points in Unigine Heaven DX benchmark (GTX680 scored 1865 points).


Check this link out.


----------



## Maximization

those are compression fittings?


----------



## chrisf4lc0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> those are compression fittings?


Yup, compression fittings, parallel FC bridge on order to replace them


----------



## totalownership

Does the water give you monster overclocking? How much more over air do you get?


----------



## chrisf4lc0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *totalownership*
> 
> Does the water give you monster overclocking? How much more over air do you get?


I managed to see 1300/1500 with Trixx on a sigle card with 12.11 drivers. For some reason with 2 cards and newer drivers the max I can get is 1100/1400, but in crossfire it is plenty anyway. The big bonus is the temps... GPU core in single mode has never seen more than 30C and in crossfire 34C with ambient temps around 23C. It normally stabilizes at the coolant temps and stays like that, so the cooler the water is the cooler the cards are too. I am planing some loop upgrades to knock a few degrees C off in the future, with the fans runing at comfortable low speed.

Sent from Xperia Pro with PacMan JB 4.1.2


----------



## sinnedone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisf4lc0n*
> 
> I managed to see 1300/1500 with Trixx on a sigle card with 12.11 drivers. For some reason with 2 cards and newer drivers the max I can get is 1100/1400, but in crossfire it is plenty anyway.


Ive noticed the same. Each card by themselves can overclock more then when crossfired. Don't know why though.


----------



## totalownership

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisf4lc0n*
> 
> I managed to see 1300/1500 with Trixx on a sigle card with 12.11 drivers. For some reason with 2 cards and newer drivers the max I can get is 1100/1400, but in crossfire it is plenty anyway. The big bonus is the temps... GPU core in single mode has never seen more than 30C and in crossfire 34C with ambient temps around 23C. It normally stabilizes at the coolant temps and stays like that, so the cooler the water is the cooler the cards are too. I am planing some loop upgrades to knock a few degrees C off in the future, with the fans runing at comfortable low speed.
> 
> Sent from Xperia Pro with PacMan JB 4.1.2


Some interesting info in there. I'm noticing the newer drivers heat up my card more than the older the drivers. But with the temps you're getting with the water sound amazing. You have me very interested. Gotta collect some more info but from what I'm gathering I might do well investing in water cooling rather than spending to get a higher model card. Decisions, decisions.

Beside the video card, how much is the overall investment with your water solution? If you don't mind answering , of course.


----------



## Whodat1972

Hello everyone,

Here is my GPU-Z ;

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/fpxhh/

Here's a Actual shot of it. I really need to quite smoking look at all that dust.. :/


----------



## chrisf4lc0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *totalownership*
> 
> Some interesting info in there. I'm noticing the newer drivers heat up my card more than the older the drivers. But with the temps you're getting with the water sound amazing. You have me very interested. Gotta collect some more info but from what I'm gathering I might do well investing in water cooling rather than spending to get a higher model card. Decisions, decisions.
> 
> Beside the video card, how much is the overall investment with your water solution? If you don't mind answering , of course.


Firstly if you are considering a better card vs watercooling the old one, thinking that the old one on water will overclock better and will outperform new card you are wrong. You would really need to push it a lot and it is not guaranteed it will overclock that much as your particular silicone chip might not take it. I had a similar dilemma, should I buy HD7950 sell the old HD7850 then add the water block to it or just add another HD7850 and a block, but I had all the other watercooling parts in the system already, so it worked out cheaper just add another HD7850, which in fact in CrossFire outperforms single HD7950.

Secondly new drivers according to ATI/AMD utilize the GPU in a more efficient way, using all of it shaders, that is why we see higher temps. Fortunately for us, we get more performance out of those "little" cards without even overclocking them.

Thirdly watercooling is for enthusiasts, it really is, it costs hell of a money, especially if you start adding stuff to it. Just the water blocks cost me over £200! You would be looking on hundreds of pounds to build a good water cooled system. There are obviously great benefits like much lower temperatures, greater overclock overhead (depending on the silicone chip you have got) and the most important for me the noise, or much more the lack of it! In my particular system I have got 13 fans, but because they are not cooling heatsinks directly I can run them at very, very low speeds and even then when mashing BF3 for hours my coolant temps do not exceed 34C, giving the GPU temps around the same and CPU below 60C. Thanks to a fan controller I can push all them 13 fans to the maximum, then the PC sounds like a A380 starting from Heathrow and it in my opinion completely deflects the object of water cooling, but gives me staggering 28C coolant temps and my i5 [email protected] is never going over 56C under full stress with ambient around 22C


----------



## totalownership

I know what you're saying and that's why I really didn't look at it too much. The thing is I think I'm in that weird "sweet spot". I know my 7870 is a beast at overclocking BUT the temps are the only drawback. It also seems that once you step into the 79XX series of cards they don't seem to overclock that well, at least from what I've read. So I'm in a "damned if you don't, damned if you do" spot.


----------



## chrisf4lc0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *totalownership*
> 
> I know what you're saying and that's why I really didn't look at it too much. The thing is I think I'm in that weird "sweet spot". I know my 7870 is a beast at overclocking BUT the temps are the only drawback. It also seems that once you step into the 79XX series of cards they don't seem to overclock that well, at least from what I've read. So I'm in a "damned if you don't, damned if you do" spot.


With 7870 on water and overclocking prone silicone chip you may get the performance of the 7950, but to make an efficient system you will probably spend more than on a new 7950.

If the overclocking is the only reason you want to go under water, then forget it. If there is more reasons to that like the noise, the look of the PC and passion in what you want to do, then by all means do it! Be carefull however as it is a very slipper slope









Sent from Xperia Pro with PacMan JB 4.1.2


----------



## myzko

Just one question:
How come OpenCL is not checked on my card in GPU-Z?? What could be the reason behind this?


----------



## ihatelolcats

might need to install and app sdk


----------



## myzko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> might need to install and app sdk


You mean from CCC drivers? I installed every single thing that came with it..
Still not sure why it shows OpenCL as unchcked in GPU-Z.. =O



PS: Does anyone have any experience with the Sapphire Radeon HD 7870 Dual-X card in regards to overclocking? I can't seem to get any clock higher than 1150-1170~ stable and adding more voltage doesn't do anything.. Just bluescreens in 3Dmark.

Probably weak VRM?


----------



## ihatelolcats

no http://developer.amd.com/amd-license-agreement/?f=AMD-APP-SDK-v2.8-Windows-64.exe


----------



## myzko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> no http://developer.amd.com/amd-license-agreement/?f=AMD-APP-SDK-v2.8-Windows-64.exe


Thanks! That did the trick


----------



## MrDinoX

Nice Club!

Id like to join this club

here's my card



HIS IceQ X 7850

Will PM AuraNova later for the GPU Z screens

Thanks!


----------



## MrDinoX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> might need to install and app sdk


Question.. what's this for? would it also help 7850's on overclocking?


----------



## Wolfram

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrDinoX*
> 
> Question.. what's this for? would it also help 7850's on overclocking?


It allows OpenCL usage. No it won't help you OC. But I must say I have that same model of card and it is a beast!


----------



## MrDinoX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfram*
> 
> It allows OpenCL usage. No it won't help you OC. But I must say I have that same model of card and it is a beast!


Thanks! ahaha thought that I didnt have this installed, but when I checked its bundled with the catalyst drivers already

BTW AMD catalyst 13.4 and 13.5 beta now available for download

http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/windows/Pages/radeonaiw_vista64.aspx


----------



## BradF1979

Currently have a Sapphire 7870Ghz Ed 2GB card but getting a 1440P monitor... Any advice? Should I sell my card and get something better, get another 7870GE? Will I be completely outmatched trying to run any game at that 1440p resolution even with AA off? THanks for any advice.

Currently running 1680x1050.

PC: 2.4Ghz i5 -750 @ 3.8Ghz, 8GB DDR800, SSD


----------



## DizzlePro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradF1979*
> 
> Currently have a Sapphire 7870Ghz Ed 2GB card but getting a 1440P monitor... Any advice? Should I sell my card and get something better, get another 7870GE? Will I be completely outmatched trying to run any game at that 1440p resolution even with AA off? THanks for any advice.
> 
> Currently running 1680x1050.
> 
> PC: 2.4Ghz i5 -750 @ 3.8Ghz, 8GB DDR800, SSD


you will be fine with two 7870 in CF @ 1440p.


----------



## chrisf4lc0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> you will be fine with two 7870 in CF @ 1440p.


Even 2xHD7850 are fine @ 1440p with moderate OC


----------



## arh2o

I just installed the latest 13.4 WHQL drivers but my GPU TWEAK program now does not let me go past 1050 on the core. I used to be running at 1200 core. Is this something that other people are experiencing as well? Range enhancement is checked in gpu tweak settings.


----------



## farscaper

Hey guys,

When installing a factory over clocked video card. do the voltages need to be changed on the mother board?

i have

sabertooth 990fx rev1 ,Bios,rev 1604
Amd fx 8350
Diamond Hd radeon 7870 double black diamond (factory over clocked)
Thermaltake 850w psu

All setting are set to auto on the motherboard.


----------



## MrDinoX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *farscaper*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> When installing a factory over clocked video card. do the voltages need to be changed on the mother board?
> 
> i have
> 
> sabertooth 990fx rev1 ,Bios,rev 1604
> Amd fx 8350
> Diamond Hd radeon 7870 double black diamond (factory over clocked)
> Thermaltake 850w psu
> 
> All setting are set to auto on the motherboard.


no need to change voltages, thats why its factory overclocked, so consumers dont need to adjust the voltages themselves resulting sometimes damaging their GPU,

what you can change is the core clock and memory clock when need more juice from your GPU


----------



## eyau100

Just a quick question, what's the best custom cooler for the 7870? MSI? Gigabyte? His? Asus?
I've heard good things about the his 7870 iceq


----------



## MrDinoX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eyau100*
> 
> Just a quick question, what's the best custom cooler for the 7870? MSI? Gigabyte? His? Asus?
> I've heard good things about the his 7870 iceq


majority looks for big or has many heatpipes, others look for dual or has big fans, some go for looks, if your looking for just a GPU that will run cool even at load, on my experience with an HIS IceQ X, it runs cool even at load, max temp my GPU reached is 53 degrees, and my room temp is 35 degrees here in the Philippines.. in my opinion, if i would to choose a card besides an HIS, i would choose gigabyte because they are known for their hardware's durability


----------



## fishhawk

My Asus 7870 runs @ 1.219 v 1200/1500. idle temp 25c to 27c, max temp 55c/fan never gets over %60


----------



## ihatelolcats

at full load GPU-Z reports 88A at 1.105v on my main card. i thought stock voltage was 1.2? anyway, that works out to only about 100w. that seems low for a 175w tdp card. am i missing something?


----------



## silencespr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oldcompgeek*
> 
> Is it your 1st Intel build? Just curious 'cause you said sum'n about seein how it compares to your AMD build lol. I am in the process of finishing my heavily-modded 1st Intel build ever... I couldn't keep saying how AMD this or Intel that unless I had actually tried them both lol. Nice looking hardware and good luck with your build!!!


Yeah my 1st intel rig to be honest i don't really see much of a difference vs AMD rig both work good an handle almost anything i throw at them.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silencespr*
> 
> Yeah my 1st intel rig to be honest i don't really see much of a difference vs AMD rig both work good an handle almost anything i throw at them.


To the naked eye you won't notice much. Bench a little and you'll notice larger differences in IPC, Memory bandwidth, power consumption and overclockability. It all depends if you value those things or not.


----------



## Baghi

Count me in guys, a happy owner of HIS Radeon HD 7850 IceQ X Turbo 2GB [H785QNT2G2M]

GPU-Z validation:
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/c9pxs/

GPU-Z screenshot:


My card:


----------



## ihatelolcats

nice man. matches the motherboard


----------



## Maximization

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arh2o*
> 
> I just installed the latest 13.4 WHQL drivers but my GPU TWEAK program now does not let me go past 1050 on the core. I used to be running at 1200 core. Is this something that other people are experiencing as well? Range enhancement is checked in gpu tweak settings.


I just installed them yesterday, i use the drivers overclock which actually mainted thr same settings after install. GPU tweak is an asus prog i think, you might need a newer version of gpu tweak. I did try to install the new amd beta drivers but i got errors so i am sticking with the newest offical version for now. maybe reinstall gpu tweak fo it to recognize the new drivers.


----------



## Hokies83

Max temps on these 7850s? same as Hd 7900 series?

Also voltage?


----------



## Wolfram

Anyone getting lower stable clocks with 13.5? Used to be stable at 1270 and now I can barely do 1230. My 24/7 clocks are down to 1190 @ 1.180 V too.


----------



## Hokies83

Anybody ever have this happen.....

When i just up voltage a noutch and apply in msi after burner i insta bsod with bsod code 3B which is vcore...

Cpu is stock and i upped the voltage so im 100% sure it is not the cpu....

So now im going to try trixx..


----------



## Maximization

thats strange vcore should not be effected at all, psu going loopy?


----------



## Hokies83

my cards are crashing at stock 860mhz core / 1200mhz mem even when i set 1.2v..heh

Doing a clean windows install on that rig now..

Is there aprogram that allows memory voltage adjustment? i tried AB beta 9 cannot adjust mem voltage.


----------



## Maximization

My diamond 7870s are locked down so I gave up. there are configuration file editors you can use, they are on this thread many pages back.


----------



## Baghi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> nice man. matches the motherboard


Thanks man, the PCI-E connector is also sleeved with matching color but unfortunately I broke the sleeving while routing. :/

I've question, why I don't see FAN speed in GPU-Z sensor tab?


----------



## Wolfram

Benchmark scores are down with the latest drivers. Hmm.







Oh well game performance is up and that's all that matters to me.


----------



## Ghost12

The black screen issue is really starting to annoy me and am at a loss to trouble shoot it, it has been random since purchase and non existent on some driver versions like the last beta, the new beta it is often and on 13.4 it is often, i have tested both cards seperately for a time and could not reproduce the issue to decipher if one card is to blame, was playing caspian border bf3 last night attempting to learn to fly and it was every minute randomly. This is driving me nuts


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> The black screen issue is really starting to annoy me and am at a loss to trouble shoot it, it has been random since purchase and non existent on some driver versions like the last beta, the new beta it is often and on 13.4 it is often, i have tested both cards seperately for a time and could not reproduce the issue to decipher if one card is to blame, was playing caspian border bf3 last night attempting to learn to fly and it was every minute randomly. This is driving me nuts


Have you been doing "clean" driver installations using the AMD wipe utility in between driver updates? Try disabling your on board sound card from the BIOS. You'll have to deal without sound unless you're using HDMI for testing but it's worth finding out.


----------



## Maximization

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> The black screen issue is really starting to annoy me and am at a loss to trouble shoot it, it has been random since purchase and non existent on some driver versions like the last beta, the new beta it is often and on 13.4 it is often, i have tested both cards seperately for a time and could not reproduce the issue to decipher if one card is to blame, was playing caspian border bf3 last night attempting to learn to fly and it was every minute randomly. This is driving me nuts


could be defective crossfire bridge


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Have you been doing "clean" driver installations using the AMD wipe utility in between driver updates? Try disabling your on board sound card from the BIOS. You'll have to deal without sound unless you're using HDMI for testing but it's worth finding out.


I do clean installations but not with the amd utility as it broke my windows 8 last time out, funnily enough used a third party driver sweeper this morning and that bricked windows 8 again so i have just re-installed windows and fresh drivers and only running one card at the moment. A lot of black screens occurr at idle so though whilst reconfiguring all my windows and programmes would run 1 to see if occurs, not as yet.


----------



## Baghi

I don't think these so-called "wipe" utilities help much (correct me if I'm wrong). What I prefer is, uninstall GPU from device manager and install drivers after a restart.


----------



## sinnedone

They clear registry entries that sometimes get left behind along with folders and settings that might get missed by normal uninstall methods.

Follow the how to uninstall amd drivers thread and that will do the same thing but manually


----------



## Baghi

Didn't know there was an official AMD Catalyst Uninstaller: http://www.overclock.net/t/1350604/official-amd-catalyst-driver-uninstallation-utility

edit: sadly, it doesn't seem to work on Windows 8.


----------



## sinnedone

Look at this thread. http://www.overclock.net/t/988215/how-to-properly-uninstall-ati-amd-software-drivers-for-graphics-cards/0_60

Even that official uninstaller "sometimes" misses things.


----------



## Baghi

I read it as well last night, but when I went through the sticky thread, thread maker seems to suggest it's not advisable to use such things when just upgrading drivers (unless of course having trouble).

Well, gonna try both the methods when new Catalyst WHQL comes out and experience the difference myself.


----------



## richardstallman

Does anyone else's card OC to _exactly_ the default Catalyst limits and no more? Anything over 1050/1450 becomes unstable for me, which seems suspicious, given that those are the default limits. I'm already at 1.21V, so I assume that that's not the issue. I suppose it might just be the luck of the draw--but I want to make sure that I'm not missing anything important. For what it's worth, I have the ASUS CU II 7850.


----------



## Ghost12

I would like to sign is as an official derp!!!! all these months with the black screen trouble, changing drivers, running one card to see if is caused by one over the other etc etc etc. I am glad to say it has nothing to do with my gpu`s, it was a bad connection in the hdmi port of my screen, my hdmi cable was quite heavy and had loosened the port, squeezed together slightly, problem fixed. Derp


----------



## HPE1000

So, I had a friend who has an older computer and wanted to start upgrading and the main specs are
Phenom X4 940 3.0ghz
4gb ddr2 ram
gts250

SO, I suggested he starts with his graphics card first then see if he wants to do a platform upgrade, I told him a 7870ghz would be the best bang for the buck(which I still think it is, it was 200 or so when he ordered and it has the amd bundle with it) and he waited for it to come from newegg, it got there and I just got on skype and did a video call with him to help him out (I really didnt need to go and do it myself







) and I started by pressuring him into doing cable management, he spend maybe 40+ mins doing that and he gets around to putting the 7870ghz in, uninstalled all nvidia drivers, installed all amd drivers, going smooth. Launches a game and TICK TICK TICK TICK TICK TICK TICK TICK TICK TICK!!! so I think its a cable in a fan and tell him to close his game, he does and it stops and he opens the computer, I already knew it wasnt good.... He said it was a fan in the back of his case, I knew it wasnt... I tell him to look at the gpu, what do you know, only one fan is spinning of the two... WTH
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150605
I tell him to load the gpu again and look, the fan tries to spin then finally starts spinning and once again TICK TICK TICK, and so on.

He takes the gpu out of the computer and looks at that fan, its in the gpu CROOKED! The fan is tilted and touching the housing, that is the first time I have seen that... It was a new gpu, he handled the card just find when installing it, it was just defective







sad


----------



## MorgsTouch

I'd like to join the club!


----------



## MorgsTouch

That's small ^


----------



## sinnedone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> So, I had a friend who has an older computer and wanted to start upgrading and the main specs are
> Phenom X4 940 3.0ghz
> 4gb ddr2 ram
> gts250
> 
> SO, I suggested he starts with his graphics card first then see if he wants to do a platform upgrade, I told him a 7870ghz would be the best bang for the buck(which I still think it is, it was 200 or so when he ordered and it has the amd bundle with it) and he waited for it to come from newegg, it got there and I just got on skype and did a video call with him to help him out (I really didnt need to go and do it myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and I started by pressuring him into doing cable management, he spend maybe 40+ mins doing that and he gets around to putting the 7870ghz in, uninstalled all nvidia drivers, installed all amd drivers, going smooth. Launches a game and TICK TICK TICK TICK TICK TICK TICK TICK TICK TICK!!! so I think its a cable in a fan and tell him to close his game, he does and it stops and he opens the computer, I already knew it wasnt good.... He said it was a fan in the back of his case, I knew it wasnt... I tell him to look at the gpu, what do you know, only one fan is spinning of the two... WTH
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150605
> I tell him to load the gpu again and look, the fan tries to spin then finally starts spinning and once again TICK TICK TICK, and so on.
> 
> He takes the gpu out of the computer and looks at that fan, its in the gpu CROOKED! The fan is tilted and touching the housing, that is the first time I have seen that... It was a new gpu, he handled the card just find when installing it, it was just defective
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sad


Yeah sounds bad. Next time I don't think Im going with XFX for my graphics cards


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> Yeah sounds bad. Next time I don't think Im going with XFX for my graphics cards


I forgot they stopped their double lifetime warranty also, which makes them less of a reason to buy, their dd cards are sexy as heck though either way.


----------



## MorgsTouch

Do you have to up the voltage with a 7850 at 1050/1450?


----------



## sinnedone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> their dd cards are sexy as heck though either way.


lol

One of the reasons I bought 2 of their black edition cards.









Got duped though. From the reviews I looked up online the black editions were voltage unlocked and had a better full copper gpu cooler with built in memory cooling. Didn't know they had already revised that design.


----------



## HPE1000

Is the only difference between the standard and the black edition and 50 mhz bump in clock speed?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150605
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150606


----------



## sinnedone

The memory is clocked at 1250mhz "AND" you get a neat case badge! lol

I have mine set to 1115/1450 though. One of the cards clocks lower than the other. this is at the stock 1.21v??? I believe


----------



## HPE1000

I would assume the black edition is binned higher also, so better further overclocking also. I doubt the standard couldn't bump 50mhz out the box.


----------



## inedenimadam

Has anybody had any luck switching out their ASUS CU cooler with something like the Antech Kuhler 620?


----------



## ihatelolcats

i flashed my 87.1% asic XFX 7870 to 1100/1250 bios from ASUS. so far so good


----------



## sinnedone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> i flashed my 87.1% asic XFX 7870 to 1100/1250 bios from ASUS. so far so good


details please.

Was it originally voltage locked?
What are the current voltages?
How did you flash?
Which version of th xfx 7870 do you have again?

Thanks


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> i flashed my 87.1% asic XFX 7870 to 1100/1250 bios from ASUS. so far so good
> 
> 
> 
> details please.
> 
> Was it originally voltage locked?
> What are the current voltages?
> How did you flash?
> Which version of th xfx 7870 do you have again?
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

i have the XFX DD VA.2
i never was able to change the votlage on it, idk if it was locked or i just did it wrong. the voltage didnt change though. gpu-z says 1.12v
i booted from a usb drive with win98 and atiflash on it and did it from there. wasnt able to do it from windows 8


----------



## sinnedone

Ah ok. PLease keep me up to date on what you find.


----------



## Lucky 23

Ok I would like to join. Asus 7870 Ghz editon

GPU-z Validation
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/n9pgr/


----------



## Ghost12

Had problems with massive artifacts whilst gaming since last night and have decided it is the crossfire bridge gone bad, anyway ordered a new one and removed a gpu and had a go at overclocking the single gpu as they would never overclock regardless of voltage in crossfire config. Interesting the first card i have tried clocks easily to 1200/1450 from stock 1100/1200. Not tested the other card yet but will do next. I have never attempted to clock them individually before.


----------



## Maximization

in catalyist you have to set each card seperatly.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> in catalyist you have to set each card seperatly.


Not using overdrive, using msi with sync. tested individually one card does 1200/1450 the other does 1150/1250.


----------



## bokchoi

So yeah..I was given a 7850 even though I have a A10-5800K.....Needless to say i've chosen to use the 7850 with my A10 at 4.7ghz. instead of igpu...
Here is a pic and a link...can I join??

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/2sen3/


----------



## Lucky 23

Is the OP updating the members list?


----------



## Wolfram

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Is the OP updating the members list?


You have to PM AuraNova. OP doesn't do the updating he/she does.


----------



## Lucky 23

Oh ok cool


----------



## D0ppelganger

Just PM'd about joining the party!

http://s2.photobucket.com/user/DecibelFX/media/IMG962_zpsa5320f19.jpg.html

http://s2.photobucket.com/user/DecibelFX/media/7870_SS_D0ppelganger_zpsa7a3ffcf.gif.html


----------



## AuraNova

Okay, I got you all updated!

A reminder if anyone has any clock updates, please, PM me with the GPU-Z, so I can update that ASAP.


----------



## VitalShot

Does anyone else have the Gigabyte Windforce 7870 Ghz? If so does it have incredibly loud coil whine? Because I've had mine for about 6 months now and it has the loudest coil whine ever, I can hear it loud and clear over my 37 decibel fans.


----------



## Baghi

Wow it's raining HIS lol, welcome and congrats guys.


----------



## SpYFoXZeRo

I think the whine thing is just a draw of luck. I have the card and I don't hear anything pass my case fans. I buy my electronics local so that it's super easy to return


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VitalShot*
> 
> Does anyone else have the Gigabyte Windforce 7870 Ghz? If so does it have incredibly loud coil whine? Because I've had mine for about 6 months now and it has the loudest coil whine ever, I can hear it loud and clear over my 37 decibel fans.


My card is pretty quiet as well. No issues here other than a lackluster overclocker. Still a great card, I'd buy another for xfire if I ever felt the games I play needed it but for now I'm good.


----------



## VitalShot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpYFoXZeRo*
> 
> I think the whine thing is just a draw of luck. I have the card and I don't hear anything pass my case fans. I buy my electronics local so that it's super easy to return


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> My card is pretty quiet as well. No issues here other than a lackluster overclocker. Still a great card, I'd buy another for xfire if I ever felt the games I play needed it but for now I'm good.


You are both so lucky, I got the bad coil whine. It's awful, I think I'm going to try and fix it by letting it sit at Crysis 3's main menu all night for a week or so because that's how another OCN member fixed their coil whine. I haven't tried overclocking mine yet though, it's asic is 83.6% so it might be a good clocker.


----------



## seanotoolestuff

Hi, I do not own a 78x0 card, but I am planning to get something like this. Is it worth it?

Thanks.


----------



## DizzlePro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanotoolestuff*
> 
> Hi, I do not own a 78x0 card, but I am planning to get something like this. Is it worth it?
> 
> Thanks.


it's ok but!

you can get this card for cheaper plus it also has better cooling

http://www.amazon.com/Graphics-Exclusive-DirectCU-Solution-HD7850-DC2-2GD5-V2/dp/B008FSBJKE/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1371326275&sr=8-9&keywords=7850


----------



## om3nz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> it's ok but!
> 
> you can get this card for cheaper plus it also has better cooling
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Graphics-Exclusive-DirectCU-Solution-HD7850-DC2-2GD5-V2/dp/B008FSBJKE/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1371326275&sr=8-9&keywords=7850


I would grab asus too for this price.


----------



## seanotoolestuff

The issue with Asus is the locked voltages, I would like to eventually replace the air cooler with a watercooler. May get the dual dissipation version, as I am not willing to go Asus on a graphics card.


----------



## sinnedone

xfx has locked voltage and they are on revision 20 or something, so they wont overclock well at all.


----------



## VitalShot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanotoolestuff*
> 
> The issue with Asus is the locked voltages, I would like to eventually replace the air cooler with a watercooler. May get the dual dissipation version, as I am not willing to go Asus on a graphics card.


Why would you put a 7800 series card under water? The only block is by EK so I would never even consider water cooling these. I would recommend the Asus as well, let's make reasonable choices here


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanotoolestuff*
> 
> The issue with Asus is the locked voltages, I would like to eventually replace the air cooler with a watercooler. May get the dual dissipation version, as I am not willing to go Asus on a graphics card.


Asus doesn't have locked voltage or at least mine doesn't


----------



## VitalShot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Asus doesn't have locked voltage or at least mine doesn't


I think he meant the Asus 7850. I don't whether it does or doesn't so I'm just not going to provide input on it lol

EDIT: Post 3000 on this thread!


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VitalShot*
> 
> I think he meant the Asus 7850. I don't whether it does or doesn't so I'm just not going to provide input on it lol
> 
> EDIT: Post 3000 on this thread!


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VitalShot*
> 
> I think he meant the Asus 7850. I don't whether it does or doesn't so I'm just not going to provide input on it lol
> 
> EDIT: Post 3000 on this thread!


Ok maybe, The Ghz edition is unlocked

Edit: Looking at their website it appears unlocked. It says it has GPU tweak for adjusting voltages
http://www.asus.com/Graphics_Cards/HD7850DC22GD5/


----------



## VitalShot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Ok maybe, The Ghz edition is unlocked
> 
> Edit: Looking at their website it appears unlocked. It says it has GPU tweak for adjusting voltages
> http://www.asus.com/Graphics_Cards/HD7850DC22GD5/


It looks like it is unlocked. I think he just didn't know what he was talking about to be honest


----------



## seanotoolestuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VitalShot*
> 
> It looks like it is unlocked. I think he just didn't know what he was talking about to be honest


Asus has a reputation for locking voltages on video cards. I know what I was talking about, I just honestly am not willing to go back to them after a couple of experiences.


----------



## VitalShot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanotoolestuff*
> 
> Asus has a reputation for locking voltages on video cards. I know what I was talking about, I just honestly am not willing to go back to them after a couple of experiences.


What experiences did you have? Asus cards are normally powerhouses when they work, but they have a higher DOA rate than other manufacturers. Also with modern cards I have not heard one single story of them locking the voltage though. That's why they have custom coolers, overclocking software, and special editions such as the Top and Matrix cards.

In my opinion if you are not in a hurry to get your card (have time to rma if necessary) then the Asus is the way to go, especially at that price. XFX cards are pretty trashy overclockers and their cooling is not that great.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanotoolestuff*
> 
> Asus has a reputation for locking voltages on video cards. I know what I was talking about, I just honestly am not willing to go back to them after a couple of experiences.


Which ones? My last card was a Asus GTX 460 and it was also unlocked


----------



## AuraNova

Hey, I know this club has died down a bit, with all the new cards coming out and all. If any of you guys have any clock updates, or you bought a second card, or if you DON'T have your card anymore, please shoot me a PM.

I'd like to keep the club updated to some extent.


----------



## Maximization

STILL ACTIVE HERE
only stable overclock for me is 1100Mhz GPU with a pair of Diamonds 7870's


----------



## VitalShot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> STILL ACTIVE HERE
> only stable overclock for me is 1100Mhz GPU with a pair of Diamonds 7870's


lol That's the stock clock for my 7870.


----------



## Maximization

yeah what can i say, gigahertz editions with reference design


----------



## VitalShot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> yeah what can i say, gigahertz editions with reference design


I'm pretty sure most Gigahertz editions are reference design actually. Mine isn't, but I'm pretty sure the majority of them are.


----------



## BWAS1000

Hey let me in, VisionTek Radeon HD7850 here. Running at stock 860mhz and sometimes 900mhz.

Sent from my BLU Magic using Tapatalk 2:The Forum Wars


----------



## El-Fuego

planning on getting 7870 soon, still not sure about the brand, a tech from tigerdirect told me to skip the sapphire (cheapest) and go for xfx (2nd cheapest),
which one runs cooler ?
thanks


----------



## MrDinoX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *El-Fuego*
> 
> planning on getting 7870 soon, still not sure about the brand, a tech from tigerdirect told me to skip the sapphire (cheapest) and go for xfx (2nd cheapest),
> which one runs cooler ?
> thanks


I'll go for the XFX


----------



## Maximization

XFX is a good brand, my XFX 5870 still going strong


----------



## VitalShot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *El-Fuego*
> 
> planning on getting 7870 soon, still not sure about the brand, a tech from tigerdirect told me to skip the sapphire (cheapest) and go for xfx (2nd cheapest),
> which one runs cooler ?
> thanks


What coolers did they have?

I would go for the 7870 XT though because it performs much better than the Ghz edition and is the same price as the Ghz edition.


----------



## El-Fuego

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VitalShot*
> 
> What coolers did they have?
> 
> I would go for the 7870 XT though because it performs much better than the Ghz edition and is the same price as the Ghz edition.


The sapphire with dual X
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=7542561&CatId=7387

and the XFX with DD
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2318242&CatId=7387

The XT is not available here (stores) but from new egg it's like $20-$30 more


----------



## VitalShot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *El-Fuego*
> 
> The sapphire with dual X
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=7542561&CatId=7387
> 
> and the XFX with DD
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2318242&CatId=7387
> 
> The XT is not available here (stores) but from new egg it's like $20-$30 more


I assume you don't want to spend that extra $20-$30 for the XT so I would recommend the Sapphire Dual X because I believe that one runs cooler than the DD. But if you want the best warranty go with XFX.


----------



## El-Fuego

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VitalShot*
> 
> I assume you don't want to spend that extra $20-$30 for the XT so I would recommend the Sapphire Dual X because I believe that one runs cooler than the DD. But if you want the best warranty go with XFX.


lol, ok
first i said 6450 is enough for me, so i got one for $20 (note this is my first build in 9 years), then i saw that XBone really gonna sux and i wont be able to use my xb360 games on, so i decided to go back to my roots "PC",
now I need better gpu, so i start thinking of 7750 then for few more $ i can get the 7770 then for few more the 7850 and for few more the 7870, now the XT, next 7950 ?








man it's dangerous to have a credit card and PC needs







, i miss the days when my parents used to give me $50 and that's it, this is my budget and i have to stick to it









PS tomorrow is my birthday







my last days of my 20s


----------



## HPE1000

Be careful with the xfx double d 7870 though, I told a friend to buy one and he got it. One of the fans was defective, bent in a major way in the housing and it would not spin at low loads, and at high loads it started clicking and buzzing really loud, terrible QC, it was visually obvious that there was major damage to it and they shipped it out anyway.


----------



## VitalShot

Double post.


----------



## VitalShot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *El-Fuego*
> 
> lol, ok
> first i said 6450 is enough for me, so i got one for $20 (note this is my first build in 9 years), then i saw that XBone really gonna sux and i wont be able to use my xb360 games on, so i decided to go back to my roots "PC",
> now I need better gpu, so i start thinking of 7750 then for few more $ i can get the 7770 then for few more the 7850 and for few more the 7870, now the XT, next 7950 ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> man it's dangerous to have a credit card and PC needs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , i miss the days when my parents used to give me $50 and that's it, this is my budget and i have to stick to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS tomorrow is my birthday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my last days of my 20s


lol Just get the most expensive card your comfortable buying, trust me it's well worth it because then you won't be in a giant loop of upgrading.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Be careful with the xfx double d 7870 though, I told a friend to buy one and he got it. One of the fans was defective, bent in a major way in the housing and it would not spin at low loads, and at high loads it started clicking and buzzing really loud, terrible QC, it was visually obvious that there was major damage to it and they shipped it out anyway.


Yeah, I would definitely choose the Sapphire Dual X then. That sounds awful.


----------



## El-Fuego

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VitalShot*
> 
> lol Just get the most expensive card your comfortable buying, trust me it's well worth it because then you won't be in a giant loop of upgrading.
> Yeah, I would definitely choose the Sapphire Dual X then. That sounds awful.


I just came from TigerDirect
I love their costumer service (they work on commission), but today this guy I'm gonna write to corporate about him,








I went there and I was looking at the graphics cards section going back and forth, because the way they setup is by manf. like all MSI together and not by gen, like 6xxx is next to 7xxx.
So I needed help and ended asking a guy for help, and he was like ohh not another customer! I asked him about where I can find the XFX cards and he just pointed at one, I told him I saw that and I was looking for the 7870, and he said well if it's not here it's in the warehouse, and he said he will check, I told him tell me what's the Sapphire warranty and he didn't know how to pull that info, I was going through that with him on it's on the bottom and there is a link (i bought many things from them before),
he put the order and tol me to go by the pickup area and they will call my name, and he left. I was there for more than 30min and nothing!
My previous purchase the guy went inside himself and got me my monitor.
after like 40min my card came, i took it to the registers and remembered there are games should come with this card, I asked the lady and she said sorry I don't know, I don't even know what is this, she paged him many times and he didn't show up, I said ok I'm not in a hurry (I was), and go ahead and checkout the people behind me and I'll be here on the side, the guy didn't show up!, I saw him walking around like nothing, and she did call for him couple times,
anyway, she ended taking the card to the manager office and ask him about the games and he said yeah just take his email and they will email it to him.

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=7542561&CatId=7387

I'm happy I finally got the card, but not about his service and he ended up getting the commission from it too.
I'm happy I'm out of the retail business, I was a dept manager, and used to backup my worker, now I'm on the other side I can see how one lousy guy can change your Idea of buying again from a place.


----------



## VitalShot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *El-Fuego*
> 
> I just came from TigerDirect
> I love their costumer service (they work on commission), but today this guy I'm gonna write to corporate about him,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went there and I was looking at the graphics cards section going back and forth, because the way they setup is by manf. like all MSI together and not by gen, like 6xxx is next to 7xxx.
> So I needed help and ended asking a guy for help, and he was like ohh not another customer! I asked him about where I can find the XFX cards and he just pointed at one, I told him I saw that and I was looking for the 7870, and he said well if it's not here it's in the warehouse, and he said he will check, I told him tell me what's the Sapphire warranty and he didn't know how to pull that info, I was going through that with him on it's on the bottom and there is a link (i bought many things from them before),
> he put the order and tol me to go by the pickup area and they will call my name, and he left. I was there for more than 30min and nothing!
> My previous purchase the guy went inside himself and got me my monitor.
> after like 40min my card came, i took it to the registers and remembered there are games should come with this card, I asked the lady and she said sorry I don't know, I don't even know what is this, she paged him many times and he didn't show up, I said ok I'm not in a hurry (I was), and go ahead and checkout the people behind me and I'll be here on the side, the guy didn't show up!, I saw him walking around like nothing, and she did call for him couple times,
> anyway, she ended taking the card to the manager office and ask him about the games and he said yeah just take his email and they will email it to him.
> 
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=7542561&CatId=7387
> 
> I'm happy I finally got the card, but not about his service and he ended up getting the commission from it too.
> I'm happy I'm out of the retail business, I was a dept manager, and used to backup my worker, now I'm on the other side I can see how one lousy guy can change your Idea of buying again from a place.


Wow, that must have been a pretty poor experience. I'm sorry it took so long to get your card. So if I followed that post correctly you bought the Sapphire card? How do you like it? Also yeah, AMD emails you the never settle package


----------



## El-Fuego

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VitalShot*
> 
> Wow, that must have been a pretty poor experience. I'm sorry it took so long to get your card. So if I followed that post correctly you bought the Sapphire card? How do you like it? Also yeah, AMD emails you the never settle package


Yeah I went with the sapphire as you guys suggested (thanks btw) and because it's cheaper!
the card is sitting beautifully on my car seat at the moment since I do 2-10pm CST shifts, cant wait till I get home and try it.
Sadly I don't have new games to try it with now, all my games are few years old, that's why i was asking about the gift one, but I can always get something on steam.
I think BF3 is on sale or something, better go and check market watch section









thanks again


----------



## VitalShot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *El-Fuego*
> 
> Yeah I went with the sapphire as you guys suggested (thanks btw) and because it's cheaper!
> the card is sitting beautifully on my car seat at the moment since I do 2-10pm CST shifts, cant wait till I get home and try it.
> Sadly I don't have new games to try it with now, all my games are few years old, that's why i was asking about the gift one, but I can always get something on steam.
> I think BF3 is on sale or something, better go and check market watch section
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks again


No problem, hope the card works well for you


----------



## amateurbuilder

Joining the club 

XFX Double D HD 7870 Black Edition OC



Sorry for the "Instagram"-ed version, took it from my phone to post on my FB. Please no comments about cable management, did my best but my case isn't friendly to routing wiring around the back plate.



My first "real" GPU since I had an 8800GT OC2 BFG way back when that was a hot item lol. It had a whopping 512mb RAM.


----------



## VitalShot

lol Your gpu is unplugged in the pic. I assume that wasn't a pic of the completed system?


----------



## amateurbuilder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VitalShot*
> 
> lol Your gpu is unplugged in the pic. I assume that wasn't a pic of the completed system?


Lol yeah just before I hooked up and got it off the dinner table

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tomroper1995

Count me in!









http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/se4h/


----------



## VitalShot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomroper1995*
> 
> Count me in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/bcxud/


Nice memory clock


----------



## chefproject

That looks very nice in here so would like to join the club with my HIS Radeon HD 7870 IceQ X Turbo just have only a pic in the case sorry about that

Greetings and regards chefproject

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/m3565/

Picture


----------



## sinnedone

Anyone know what the thickness of the memory thermal pads are on the xfx dual fan coolers?


----------



## VitalShot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chefproject*
> 
> That looks very nice in here so would like to join the club with my HIS Radeon HD 7870 IceQ X Turbo just have only a pic in the case sorry about that
> 
> Greetings and regards chefproject
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/m3565/
> 
> Picture


What waterblock are you using on your 7870? Is it the EK-FC7870?


----------



## chefproject

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VitalShot*
> 
> What waterblock are you using on your 7870? Is it the EK-FC7870?


Yes you got it right, but i had a little mod to do cause of the 2 upper transistors which are left and right from each other on my HIS card, so some small takeaway with the dremel on the lower side of the topplate....sorry didn't made any pics of it



If you look at the bigger picture you can see the typ of block


----------



## VitalShot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chefproject*
> 
> Yes you got it right, but i had a little mod to do cause of the 2 upper transistors which are left and right from each other on my HIS card, so some small takeaway with the dremel on the lower side of the topplate....sorry didn't made any pics of it
> 
> If you look at the bigger picture you can see the typ of block


Just wondering, but do you think that block would be able to fit a Gigabyte HD 7870? The card is not on the supported list as it is on a custom PCB so I think it might fit, but a few screws probably won't line up.


----------



## chefproject

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VitalShot*
> 
> Just wondering, but do you think that block would be able to fit a Gigabyte HD 7870? The card is not on the supported list as it is on a custom PCB so I think it might fit, but a few screws probably won't line up.


Will check that out......


----------



## chefproject

Maybee you have a picture of your card without the cooler?


----------



## VitalShot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chefproject*
> 
> Maybee you have a picture of your card without the cooler?




It's not a picture I took, but the url of the image says Gigabyte 7870OC which is what I have and that looks like my card.


----------



## Maximization

woooooo its naked


----------



## VitalShot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> woooooo its naked


Indeed it is, all in the name of water cooling.


----------



## Darkchild

hello all i would like to join your club im rocking powercolor vortex 2 hd7870 and asus hd7870 v2 in crossfire

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/v8hbe/
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/demzh/


----------



## VitalShot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkchild*
> 
> hello all i would like to join your club im rocking powercolor vortex 2 hd7870 and asus hd7870 v2 in crossfire
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/v8hbe/
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/demzh/


I think you need to PM AuraNova. Also you only need to send either a picture of your cards or a GPU-Z validation with your username on it.

Also guys, I finally decided to overclock my 7870. This is what I managed to get on stock voltage, wonder what it can do with more voltage.


----------



## Gereti

Okay guy's,i have one guestion with 7870 V1 and V2
I have now one VTX3D radeon 7870, and i got good offer forAsus AMD Radeon HD 7870 DirectCU II V2, 2GB GDDR5, 2xDVI/HDMI/DP, PCI-E 3.0

Guestion is, can i crossfire them? (i mean that V1 and V2 version card difference's),may i crossfire those card's becose i i can do that, i buy that card immediadly when i get some money,

possible or not?, would be nice to know that

pic's i could send when build my setup agen, and gpu-z maby tomorrow (now i'm with my second computer)

and I'm sorry if I caused harm to you guy's with this post


----------



## VitalShot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> Okay guy's,i have one guestion with 7870 V1 and V2
> I have now one VTX3D radeon 7870, and i got good offer forAsus AMD Radeon HD 7870 DirectCU II V2, 2GB GDDR5, 2xDVI/HDMI/DP, PCI-E 3.0
> 
> Guestion is, can i crossfire them? (i mean that V1 and V2 version card difference's),may i crossfire those card's becose i i can do that, i buy that card immediadly when i get some money,
> 
> possible or not?, would be nice to know that
> 
> pic's i could send when build my setup agen, and gpu-z maby tomorrow (now i'm with my second computer)
> 
> and I'm sorry if I caused harm to you guy's with this post


I believe you can crossfire two cards as long but they will both have to run at the same clocks, if one has a higher stock clock than the other than it will lower it's clock to be equal with the other's.

Also why would your post cause any harm? lol Nothing was disturbed or can be disturbed by someone simply asking a question


----------



## Gereti

Well, just in case








thank's for the information








gonna get buy that card soon, and hope that my xfx 550w would run two 7870.
If not, i buy bigger xfx psu


----------



## VitalShot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> Well, just in case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank's for the information
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gonna get buy that card soon, and hope that my xfx 550w would run two 7870.
> If not, i buy bigger xfx psu


Each one drains 175 watts.


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VitalShot*
> 
> Each one drains 175 watts.


Yes,tdp is 175w but how much is typical usage?
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/AMD/HD_7850_HD_7870/24.html
maby 125W,but i buy better psu if needed


----------



## VitalShot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> Yes,tdp is 175w but how much is typical usage?
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/AMD/HD_7850_HD_7870/24.html
> maby 125W,but i buy better psu if needed


Oh, that is interesting. I lold when I saw the difference between the 7950 and 7970.

Also what drivers would you guys recommend for these cards? I tried the ones in the OP but got a gigantic performance hit from it so I'm currently running 13.6 beta.


----------



## sinnedone

Actually your cards do not have to run at the same clock. This is a common misconception.

You can have one overclocked and one stock and they will work just fine crossfired. The only thing is that the card that's overclocked higher will not be maxed out usage wise. So say the higher clocked card could be at a constant 97% load while the lower clocked one would constantly be a 99% load.


----------



## VitalShot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> Actually your cards do not have to run at the same clock. This is a common misconception.
> 
> You can have one overclocked and one stock and they will work just fine crossfired. The only thing is that the card that's overclocked higher will not be maxed out usage wise. So say the higher clocked card could be at a constant 97% load while the lower clocked one would constantly be a 99% load.


Doesn't that depend on how much the clock difference is? But yeah, either way it's best to run them both at the same clocks because otherwise you won't see any gains from overclocking just one.

Also did you find anything about the water block question I asked earlier? I posted a pic of the card without a cooler, you can find it above.


----------



## cam51037

So what are safe 24/7 volts for these cards on air? I have mine at 1,22V but temps never pass 65C.


----------



## VitalShot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> So what are safe 24/7 volts for these cards on air? I have mine at 1,22V but temps never pass 65C.


I'm not really sure, but I hear that 1.25v is a good maximum to run 24/7.


----------



## sinnedone

Wish I could play with voltages on my xfx cards. Seems like all manufacturers lock voltage down after a while.


----------



## VitalShot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> Wish I could play with voltages on my xfx cards. Seems like all manufacturers lock voltage down after a while.


I can play with my Gigabyte's voltage just fine. All the way up to 1.3v at least but I think that is the cap anyways unless you have an MSI Lightning, Hawk, or Power Edition card.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VitalShot*
> 
> I can play with my Gigabyte's voltage just fine. All the way up to 1.3v at least but I think that is the cap anyways unless you have an MSI Lightning, Hawk, or Power Edition card.


I have a feeling 1.3 is the limit for all cards without volt modding but don't quote me. 1.3 needs some serious cooling anyway.


----------



## VitalShot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> I have a feeling 1.3 is the limit for all cards without volt modding but don't quote me. 1.3 needs some serious cooling anyway.


I imagine you could do 1.3v 24/7 and keep it alive if you have the cooling. But is it really that hard to cool 1.3v on these cards? I've never gone past stock voltage lol

But anyways in that case it's good to know my card isn't voltage locked because I can go up to 1.3v.

EDIT: Can't the MSI Lightning, Hawk, and Power Edition (I don't know about this one) go up to 1.35v instead of 1.3?


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Is there any place I can find a New cooler for my 7870. I have the reference b cooler and the noise is getting to me. It has to be slot size as it must fit in a sg05


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Is there any place I can find a New cooler for my 7870. I have the reference b cooler and the noise is getting to me. It has to be slot size as it must fit in a sg05


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VitalShot*
> 
> I imagine you could do 1.3v 24/7 and keep it alive if you have the cooling. But is it really that hard to cool 1.3v on these cards? I've never gone past stock voltage lol
> 
> But anyways in that case it's good to know my card isn't voltage locked because I can go up to 1.3v.
> 
> EDIT: Can't the MSI Lightning, Hawk, and Power Edition (I don't know about this one) go up to 1.35v instead of 1.3?


Well I have an ASUS DCU2 and I clocked it to 1.3V with like 1250MHz or something ridiculous. Keep in mind the DCU2 coolers are the BEST coolers out there. At 100% fan speed my temps were hitting 75C, so I have a feeling it would be extremely hard to cool 1.3V, at least for something longer than a suicide run. I couldn't check my VRMs though, but I expect they were toasty as well.


----------



## Darkchild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VitalShot*
> 
> I think you need to PM AuraNova. Also you only need to send either a picture of your cards or a GPU-Z validation with your username on it.


IM pretty sure thats who i pmed a couple days ago just posting in the thread just in case (plus it was an excuse to take a pick of my rig lol)


----------



## jellybeans69

My 7850 does 1200/1400 without an issue @ 1.225 , stock is 1.2v if I remember correctly and even at huge 100% burn loads it never goes past ~62*C , it's Sapphire 7850 2gb however.


----------



## VitalShot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> My 7850 does 1200/1400 without an issue @ 1.225 , stock is 1.2v if I remember correctly and even at huge 100% burn loads it never goes past ~62*C , it's Sapphire 7850 2gb however.


Nice, at stock voltage on my Gigabyte 7870 (which is 1.218v on all of them) I got 1175/1450. I think the memory could go higher at stock voltage if it weren't for the stupid 1450 cap lol.

Also nice avatar, season 2 is supposed to (finally) come out this September.


----------



## eyau100

Overclocking crossfire cards is definitely finicky. This is the result of my two cards at 1.25v
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/4yqwv/
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/wprmc/


----------



## Gereti

Stock Voltage's,just powerlimit +10%
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/bfykm/
GPU Clock: 1150 MHz Memory Clock: 1350 MHz


----------



## VitalShot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eyau100*
> 
> Overclocking crossfire cards is definitely finicky. This is the result of my two cards at 1.25v
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/4yqwv/
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/wprmc/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> Stock Voltage's,just powerlimit +10%
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/bfykm/
> GPU Clock: 1150 MHz Memory Clock: 1350 MHz


I'm really surprised that neither of you were able to manage 1450 on the memory clock because my single card maxed that like it was nothing at stock voltage, in fact it seems really common for these cards to max their memory clock on stock voltage.


----------



## eyau100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VitalShot*
> 
> I'm really surprised that neither of you were able to manage 1450 on the memory clock because my single card maxed that like it was nothing at stock voltage, in fact it seems really common for these cards to max their memory clock on stock voltage.


I didn't really bother with the memory clock because most of the performance comes from the core clock. If I feel like it, I'll mess with it again.


----------



## VitalShot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eyau100*
> 
> I didn't really bother with the memory clock because most of the performance comes from the core clock. If I feel like it, I'll mess with it again.


Most of them can go right up to 1450 with anything over 1.2v. It still gave me a decent boost in performance, it was certainly worth it in my opinion.


----------



## mrawesome421

Hit a wall I think with my HIS IceQ-X 7850 2 GB.

1150/1400/1.15 volts

Should I go for 1.2 and just press on with the OC or does this seem reasonable?

All my games run lovely as it is, at near-max settings. ASIC quality is 80.7 %


----------



## VitalShot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrawesome421*
> 
> Hit a wall I think with my HIS IceQ-X 7850 2 GB.
> 
> 1150/1400/1.15 volts
> 
> Should I go for 1.2 and just press on with the OC or does this seem reasonable?
> 
> All my games run lovely as it is, at near-max settings. ASIC quality is 80.7 %


Go on to 1.2v in my opinion if temps are in check. I believe voltage up to 1.25v is safe for 24/7 usage. Also overclocking doesn't normally give you enough extra juice to raise the graphics settings, it just gives you more fps at the settings you already play at.


----------



## eyau100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VitalShot*
> 
> Most of them can go right up to 1450 with anything over 1.2v. It still gave me a decent boost in performance, it was certainly worth it in my opinion.


I crashed in tomb raider almost immediately at 1400 so I brought it down to 1380 and it seems stable.


----------



## Gereti

same, im not sure but i texted 1200/1400 and it crashed, amd i'm not interested to play with clock's, maby then when i get second 7870...


----------



## jellybeans69

Mine can do max of ~1440 mem but i'd have to lower core to ~1170 then to be stable.


----------



## VitalShot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> Mine can do max of ~1440 mem but i'd have to lower core to ~1170 then to be stable.


Yeah, core kings so your better off with a higher core clock than a higher memory clock.


----------



## Darkchild

my powercolor 7870 came stock at 1.26 at 1150mhz i run them now at 1.3 with great temps so you should be fine also the same card seems to have a memory wall of 1400 1450 just doesnt work right my overclocks are based on the powercolor card my asus card im sure is being held back by it but i like to keep clock speeds even. the limits of my powercolor 7870 are 1175 core and 1400 memory at 1.3v


----------



## El-Fuego

Just received my bioshock today, in the original never settle email i got couple weeks ago, it stated that they sent me "There is a temporary delay in delivery of some game keys. We will follow up soon with more information and apologize for any inconvenience."

I haven't played Tomb Raider yet!
I loved far cry because it's just crazy!


----------



## [CyGnus]

Just got a Gigabyte WF3 7870 (folding rig) and i am impressed, it does 1300/1500 at 1325 crashed but maybe the mem does a bit more i dont know, too lazy to bench again









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6824788


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Just got a Gigabyte WF3 7870 (folding rig) and i am impressed, it does 1300/1500 at 1325 crashed but maybe the mem does a bit more i dont know, too lazy to bench again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6824788


damn dude. thats higher than my 7950 at 1000/1250. i only get 8829 graphics score


----------



## [CyGnus]

This 7870 is really good and only 2k behind my 7970: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6797632


----------



## 77bigmac77

put me down for a 7870 GHz Edition.

Found out about the 7870 XT almost immediately after I bought it and wish I had gotten a 7850 looking back or just ponied up for a 7950. The 7870 GHz isn't a bad card by any stretch, it just doesn't do anything better (relatively speaking) than either of those two for any meaningful category. Awaiting my new 7950 which should be here tomorrow and then this one will go into my second PC. XFX does make a decent looking card though, and I will gladly take one of the last models they offer the lifetime warranty on considering its current usage.


Spoiler: In the pudding


----------



## By-Tor

My Asus 7850-DC2-2GD5 came in today. The first new part for my computer in 4 years, I'm like a kid in a candy store...

As soon as I got home I pulled my 4870x2 off the water loop and removed one of the waterblocks, since I only need one now. Slapped some copper heatsinks on the memory and VRM's and I was ready to play.

(Note: GPU loop: MCP355 swiftech pump with XSPC top, Black ice Extreme 360 radiator with 3-140 cfm Delta fans.)

With a room temp of 26.1c the card is clocked to 1050/1350 on stock voltage and the Idle temp is 33c, fully loaded the temp topped out at 37c. The only new game I have installed right now is Tomb Raider (came free with the card) and with everything set to ultimate in the game I ran the benchmark in tomb raider. Wow looks some much better than my 4870x2 did, and mainly I noticed her hair. At those clocks and my rig below I only scored and average of 32 FPS, not sure thats any good but it looked great and smooth.

I'm using Asus GPU Tweak and it will only allow me to go as high as 1050mhz on the GPU (the slider goes no further).

Anything else out there that may allow me to clock the core higher?

Thanks


----------



## Gereti

try msi afterburnor with unlocked tweaks (mean that to edit .ini? File on msi afterburner filefolder to reach voltage unlock and get mhz slider to higher cloks


----------



## VitalShot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Just got a Gigabyte WF3 7870 (folding rig) and i am impressed, it does 1300/1500 at 1325 crashed but maybe the mem does a bit more i dont know, too lazy to bench again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6824788


How did you get the clocks past 1300/1450? Because that's what mine are capped at in Afterburner on my Gigabyte 7870.


----------



## [CyGnus]

add /xcl in the target name of the shortcut (proprerties) run the program reboot and then delete /xcl from the target name


----------



## VitalShot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> add /xcl in the target name of the shortcut (proprerties) run the program reboot and then delete /xcl from the target name


Okay thanks, it worked perfectly lol. But anyways, what where your VRM temps under load when you were at your benching clocks? Because mine at stock voltage load in the 70s which makes me a little concerned about how high I can overclock.

Also guys, is 1.3v safe 24/7 with these cards if you can keep temps cool enough?


----------



## [CyGnus]

The vrm's were in the 60-65ºc area. I would not go above 1.25v for 24/7 with air cooling.


----------



## VitalShot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> The vrm's were in the 60-65ºc area. I would not go above 1.25v for 24/7 with air cooling.


Okay, thanks. I wonder why my vrms are getting hotter than yours were with higher voltage, I suspect it's the giant amount of dust buildup on the card. I may clean that out today lol


----------



## [CyGnus]

My side panel has 2x 120mm fans so that helps a bit


----------



## VitalShot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> My side panel has 2x 120mm fans so that helps a bit


Yeah, I think I'm going to get a 200mm fan to put on the side of my HAF 922 along with a Demciflex filter soon. I wonder how much that will actually lower the temps on it.


----------



## chefproject

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VitalShot*
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a picture I took, but the url of the image says Gigabyte 7870OC which is what I have and that looks like my card.


Should work fine for this card sorry took so long to answer but very busy last time


----------



## VitalShot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chefproject*
> 
> Should work fine for this card sorry took so long to answer but very busy last time


Really? That's fantastic, enough of the mounting holes actually line up to hold the block stable to the card?

Thanks for the answer nonetheless


----------



## sinnedone

<<<< Wishes he could up the voltage on his XFX cards.


----------



## VitalShot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> <<<< Wishes he could up the voltage on his XFX cards.


Have you tried the /xcl mod on Afterburner? I don't know if it works on voltage, but very recently I did that and it allowed me to slide the clocks higher than Afterburner originally let me, so I imagine it works with voltage control as well.


----------



## sinnedone

Haven't tried the xl mod, what is it? Like the unofficial overclocking text you edit in config or something?

I think my cards are voltage locked though.


----------



## [CyGnus]

/xcl mod is the same thing as edit the ini file and it does nothing for the voltage open MSI AB and check the unlock voltage also disable ULPS.
If that does not work try a different bios on the xfx card


----------



## VitalShot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> /xcl mod is the same thing as edit the ini file and it does nothing for the voltage open MSI AB and check the unlock voltage also disable ULPS.
> If that does not work try a different bios on the xfx card


Oh, then yeah, I agree with your suggestion of trying a different bios. Personally I would see if the MSI Hawk bios works on the card because of the additional overclocking capabilities.


----------



## sinnedone

Thanks guys.

I know the first revision of the xfx black editions had unlocked voltage, but my cards are like 3rd 4th revision.

Any links or guides available to read up on how to flash alternate Bios on the Xfx HD 7870's around? I would definitely like to try a different Bios.


----------



## VitalShot

How does one bench these cards on air? Just set it to 1.3v and fan speed 100% and start clocking? I want to see how high I can get with 1.3v, obviously it will not be a 24/7 clock just a 3DMark 11 clock and a Unigine Valley clock.


----------



## [CyGnus]

VitalShot yup that's it and put the catalyst on Performance instead of standard


----------



## VitalShot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> VitalShot yup that's it and put the catalyst on Performance instead of standard


Got it, thanks. I shouldn't be doing anything tomorrow so I'll just bench this card. I'm hoping for 1300 Mhz like yours did. My memory is at 1475, I could do 1500 in BF3 and benches but in Borderlands 2 it had artifacts. So I will probably still bench it at 1500 tomorrow because of the higher score it produces (by a little bit) and whatever I can get off of the core clock.

But right now my current stable clocks are 1200/1475 with 1.23v. It came really close to being stable at 1225 core at that voltage but crashed after about 20 minutes of BF3 and I didn't feel like finding the "in between" clocks so I just set it at 1200.


----------



## brad1138




----------



## Baghi

Ever since I posted last in this thread, I updated my clocks thought I'd share here:

These are the clocks I run at the moment 24/7 (fully stable, 12 hour+ GPU Tool stability):
1100 / 1250 MHz @ stock (1.138 volts), fan auto - http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/z2v63/

This is the highest game stable overclock (1 hour+ FC3 - bought lately):
1105 / 1375 MHz @ stock (1.138 volts), fan auto - http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/6yfb5/

Valley 1.0 @ Extreme HD present:


The highest Valley Extreme HD stable at stock voltages and auto fan profile was 1150 / 1400 MHz
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baghi*
> 
> Baghi --- i3 2100 @ 3,10 GHz ---- HD 7850 ; 1150 /1400 ---- 31,2 ---- 1306


----------



## HiCZoK

I am running 1175 which is about right (without voltage, only +20 power limit)

but isnt 1450 for memory not safe? I am running it for months liek this and not encountering problems, but as far as i see, people are not running their memory this high? why? I see bigger performance improvement overclocking memory (well it is maxed at 1450) than core


----------



## Baghi

Newer batches don't seem to overclock that high on the memory, me thinks. I personally only saw 1 fps improvement in Valley with +200 MHz on the memory.


----------



## gee4234

hey all

is it too late to join the club??lol I send a screen shot of gpu z as soon as I install them.i still need my psu. I will pick one up on Friday.cards just got here today.









BR
gee4234

7870s.jpg 927k .jpg file


----------



## El-Fuego

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gee4234*
> 
> hey all
> 
> is it too late to join the club??lol I send a screen shot of gpu z as soon as I install them.i still need my psu. I will pick one up on Friday.cards just got here today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BR
> gee4234
> 
> 7870s.jpg 927k .jpg file


congrats and welcome, also dont forget to join the crossfire club too


----------



## gee4234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *El-Fuego*
> 
> congrats and welcome, also dont forget to join the crossfire club too


thanks will do!!

BR
gee4234


----------



## VitalShot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiCZoK*
> 
> I am running 1175 which is about right (without voltage, only +20 power limit)
> 
> but isnt 1450 for memory not safe? I am running it for months liek this and not encountering problems, but as far as i see, people are not running their memory this high? why? I see bigger performance improvement overclocking memory (well it is maxed at 1450) than core


lol Your card must be from the same batch as mine because that is _exactly_ what mine got with no voltage increase and +20% power. But yes, 1450 on the memory is safe, it's just like the other user said, not many of the newer cards can do 1450 on the memory stable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baghi*
> 
> Newer batches don't seem to overclock that high on the memory, me thinks. I personally only saw 1 fps improvement in Valley with +200 MHz on the memory.


Mine can do 1500 stable in BF3 and 1475 stable in everything except for Skyrim, so I run it at 1450 24/7 just so that it is stable in everything. But it gives a modest performance boost at 1450, especially in Skyrim due to the amount of texture mods I have, so I keep the overclock on it.


----------



## The Pook

was looking into a 7850 but the one I was going to buy went OOS as I was buying ... so I went with a 7870


----------



## Wheezo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> 
> was looking into a 7850 but the one I was going to buy went OOS as I was buying ... so I went with a 7870


Grats! I have the same one. Has served me well since I got it in January. Runs super cool and is nice and quiet.


----------



## The Pook

first AMD card I've owned ... put them in other people's builds ... but never mine.

no pressure, 7870


----------



## VitalShot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> first AMD card I've owned ... put them in other people's builds ... but never mine.
> 
> no pressure, 7870


Good choice, I think you'll be happy with these cards. They are about equal to a GTX 580 but they have more vram.


----------



## Cores

Count me in.


----------



## Fatman811

I just bought 2 7870's a few weeks ago, and they are FREAKING awesome!! Still working on my overclocking skills. Here's a link to my 3D Benchmark score. If I need a screen shot of GPU-Z or a pic of my cards to join let me know. Thanks!!
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/948654


----------



## The Pook

she's heeeeeeeeeeere!


----------



## Wolfram

Just got my first GSOD. Looks like i'm going to have to cut my clocks.


----------



## Sparky6string

I just bought a 7870 from Newegg, should be here in 3 days. It's been a long time since I bought a new card.


----------



## Cores

looks like the CF frame pacing fix arrived just in time.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fegelein*
> 
> looks like the CF frame pacing fix arrived just in time. My second 7850 should be here soon, free of charge.


how did you manage that


----------



## Darkchild

Im using the new Crossfire Frame Pacing driver (catalyst 13.8 beta) now and im having low gpu 1 usage and for some reason black ops 2 runs at below single card performance.
Thats the only game that has reverse performance results. Like with the 13.4 driver i max the game at 200 fps on most maps. with the new driver i was getting between 50-80 fps and
single card i was getting 90-140.
Cant explain it but i was able to repeat it. Dont know why but the beta drivers have always given me low gpu usage usually on the second card tho and only by 10%.
The new driver has gpu 1 at 63% capping at about 84 while second gpu is maxed at 99%. also repeatable. Anybody else seeing these issues?


----------



## Darkchild

Quote:


> I just bought a 7870 from Newegg, should be here in 3 days. It's been a long time since I bought a new card.


gratz and im sure you'll love it


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Can I add this backplate to my card without watercooling?

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_971_1018_1038_1208&products_id=34824


----------



## Maximization

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkchild*
> 
> Im using the new Crossfire Frame Pacing driver (catalyst 13.8 beta) now and im having low gpu 1 usage and for some reason black ops 2 runs at below single card performance.
> Thats the only game that has reverse performance results. Like with the 13.4 driver i max the game at 200 fps on most maps. with the new driver i was getting between 50-80 fps and
> single card i was getting 90-140.
> Cant explain it but i was able to repeat it. Dont know why but the beta drivers have always given me low gpu usage usually on the second card tho and only by 10%.
> The new driver has gpu 1 at 63% capping at about 84 while second gpu is maxed at 99%. also repeatable. Anybody else seeing these issues?


did you install the cap profiles?


----------



## ihatelolcats

drivers include caps now...


----------



## Maximization

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> drivers include caps now...


uh oh i installed cap file


----------



## sinnedone

I read one of the AMD reps on this site post that you should always install caps. That the driver will use whatever is newer, and some ap profiles weren't included in the driver but on the cap.


----------



## Sparky6string

OK my 7870 arrived today from Newegg and I'll get to busting it out and installing it tonight maybe, but what drivers are best for this thing right now? Also I wonder if this card is bigger or smaller than my 4850. I was surprised to find that it uses more power than the 4850 even with the die shrinking etc, but my TX750 will still be more than enough.


----------



## ihatelolcats

4850 has like 9 GFLOPS/watt
7870 has about 15

thats p good imo


----------



## Gereti

about less than 1 week and i get my second 7870








can't calm down now




































































































okay, maby too many







's, but just wan't to get that on my hand's and test it


----------



## eyau100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> about less than 1 week and i get my second 7870
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can't calm down now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okay, maby too many
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 's, but just wan't to get that on my hand's and test it


You're going to love it especially with the 13.8 drivers


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eyau100*
> 
> You're going to love it especially with the 13.8 drivers


Yeah







, maby i should put my eyefinity setup back then if i work hard and clean my computer table








have lived with computer on my bed using computer from bed


----------



## eyau100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> Yeah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , maby i should put my eyefinity setup back then if i work hard and clean my computer table
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have lived with computer on my bed using computer from bed


I've heard 13.8 doesn't support eyefinity yet so you might want to hold off on that


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eyau100*
> 
> I've heard 13.8 doesn't support eyefinity yet so you might want to hold off on that


Okay, then i don't have to hurry with my table cleaning operation (it's full of stuff, 2 screen, graphics card's, etc stuff)


----------



## Darkchild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> did you install the cap profiles?


retested 13.8 with caps installed no change


----------



## Sparky6string

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkchild*
> 
> gratz and im sure you'll love it


Thanks bud, didn't see this earlier.









My old MB has 2.0 bus and this thing of course has 3, I'm a little hesitant to install because of potential problems. This thing is backwards compatible isn't it?


----------



## sinnedone

Anyone have any luck Flashing BIOS' on voltage locked XFX 7870's?


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> Anyone have any luck Flashing BIOS' on voltage locked XFX 7870's?


no luck for me. its been a while so i dont remember what all i tried but i did several and gave up. that was on the DD edition


----------



## sinnedone

do you remember which ones you tried?

did they work at all?


----------



## Devildog83

Any opinions on this card? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131501&Tpk=powercolor%20HD%207870%20devil


----------



## Ridingmac

Hi peeps sent the pm to join. My first club joining. Let's get drunl










Sent by me


----------



## El-Fuego

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Any opinions on this card? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131501&Tpk=powercolor%20HD%207870%20devil


It's a good one, I never heard anything bad about it, I went with the sapphire because it's cheaper, if money is not an issue yeah go for it.


----------



## Wolfram

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Any opinions on this card? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131501&Tpk=powercolor%20HD%207870%20devil


it's incredibly overpriced. I'd go get a 7950 at that price point or a 760.


----------



## Fatman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Any opinions on this card? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131501&Tpk=powercolor%20HD%207870%20devil


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814202025&Tpk=sapphire%20hd%207870

$75 cheaper few minor differences
mainly +50MHz Core clock and +200MHz Memory clock and some of the ports are different on the PowerColor
Check it out for yourself.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Productcompare.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=50001419&IsNodeId=1&Description=7870&bop=And&CompareItemList=-1|14-202-025^14-202-025-TS%2C14-131-501^14-131-501-TS&percm=14-131-501%3A%24%24%24%24%24%24%24


----------



## Devildog83

The Sapphire has about the ugliest PCB I have ever seen, yes looks matter too. This has a beautiful back plate and that will save me money and time to find a back plate for any card I buy. I am thinking seriously about the 7950 but for the quality that's put into this card I would have to pay $300 + and $260 is pushing it. If I buy a 7950 I don't want to cheap out on it, I would want the best I could get. The 3 Gb's of memory and and 356 bit interface with 500 more stream processors would give me more than I need for what I do. I guess what I am tryng to say is that at $260 the 7950's are not that great, I wound need $75 or $100 more to get a real good one.

Thanks chiming in guys, if I get the 7870 I hope ya'll will let me join the club.


----------



## james8

it's not like you'll keep the cards forever. Video cards useful age is usually 2 years, maximum 4 years.

these cards will last 4 years.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> it's not like you'll keep the cards forever. Video cards useful age is usually 2 years, maximum 4 years.
> these cards will last 4 years.


I will probably go to a 7970 in a few moths anyhow.


----------



## Sparky6string

People seem to like that Sapphire version. I bought the HIS IceQ for a slightly lower price- hope it's as good or better.


----------



## VisceralSound

Just got my highest score yet on 3DMark Fire Strike of 5903
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/737489

7870 Hawk; 1.3v, 1.25Ghz Core, 1.6Ghz Memory


----------



## Sparky6string

Excellent! I finally installed my 7870 with the 13.4 drivers and so far so good. Haven't gamed yet though.


----------



## Fatman811

Seems like after installing 13.8 beta drivers my FPS have crashed on my 7870's.







The only thing I have had time to play is WoW, I'm getting 30-35 FPS on High graphics...***. When I first installed them I was getting 95-100 FPS on ultra. I think a roll back and testing is in order this weekend.


----------



## Maximization

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> it's not like you'll keep the cards forever. Video cards useful age is usually 2 years, maximum 4 years.
> these cards will last 4 years.


Yeap, when i built in December for Star Citizen i was told back then 7870's in CF should be able to handle it. My monitor is 27.5 at 1920 x 1200. I get to use the Alpha in a few weeks and put it to the test. Supposedly it uses all avaible cpu cores so more money for an 6 or 8 core might be needed before video.

New Betas worked really good for me.
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/720485


----------



## VisceralSound

Also, would anyone happen to know anyone selling another 7870 Hawk? doesn't need xfire cable, original box ect just want the card. I can't find ANYTHING decently priced for one under like 230-300 freaking dollars, I'm looking to x-fire the card with my current Hawk BUUUUT I want it to be another Hawk and not a mix n match pair of say the sapphires.


----------



## Maximization

market place here or ebay, or sometimes open box specials, i got my second Diamond 7870 for 180.00, 5 months ago from online store that had a return, they can appear and disppear every 24 hours.


----------



## yunshin

I just recently decided to push my Gigabyte 7870 ghz to it's limits. I have it at 1.3v 1250/1450 on air. I don't expect to have this card for more than a year, maybe two max. Is 1.3v still bad to run through a 7870 on air?


----------



## VisceralSound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yunshin*
> 
> I just recently decided to push my Gigabyte 7870 ghz to it's limits. I have it at 1.3v 1250/1450 on air. I don't expect to have this card for more than a year, maybe two max. Is 1.3v still bad to run through a 7870 on air?


All graphics cards "degrade" over time, when you overclock/increase the voltage you increase the degradation. I honestly don't know how long it'll last I recently put mine up to 1.3v this morning.


----------



## sinnedone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yunshin*
> 
> I just recently decided to push my Gigabyte 7870 ghz to it's limits. I have it at 1.3v 1250/1450 on air. I don't expect to have this card for more than a year, maybe two max. Is 1.3v still bad to run through a 7870 on air?


What are your temps?

I do believe heat has more of an effect than actual voltage. (well as long is its within specs anyway)


----------



## Ted Muffin

My xfx 7870 double d edition. It is overclocked on the core clock to 1100mhZ.


----------



## Darkchild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sparky6string*
> 
> Thanks bud, didn't see this earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My old MB has 2.0 bus and this thing of course has 3, I'm a little hesitant to install because of potential problems. This thing is backwards compatible isn't it?


Yea 2.0 is fine theres really no diffrence between 3.0 and 2.0


----------



## yunshin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> What are your temps?
> 
> I do believe heat has more of an effect than actual voltage. (well as long is its within specs anyway)


I ran it through a few benchmarks and it tops out at 75c gpu and 80c vrm1/2 running at 1.276v after vdroop is factored in. I will say at least the performance boost was amazing from the benchmark scores.

I really hope those temperatures are fine, this is definitely a massive fps boost.


----------



## Maximization

my diamonds are voltage locked, no luck messing with afterburner at all. no luck finding the solderpoints for direct volage overclocking ether.


----------



## VitalShot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yunshin*
> 
> I ran it through a few benchmarks and it tops out at 75c gpu and 80c vrm1/2 running at 1.276v after vdroop is factored in. I will say at least the performance boost was amazing from the benchmark scores.
> 
> I really hope those temperatures are fine, this is definitely a massive fps boost.


You might be okay, I'm not really sure on the voltage though. Everyone I ask seems to believe you should never go over 1.25v on air for a 24/7 clock. But I would consider them far more experienced as overclockers than I am, so I just follow their word. However I feel like you should at least spin the fan up and see how cool you can keep it with 1.3v, I would recommend under 70C.

I'm running 1200/1450 with 1.23v right now.


----------



## yunshin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VitalShot*
> 
> You might be okay, I'm not really sure on the voltage though. Everyone I ask seems to believe you should never go over 1.25v on air for a 24/7 clock. But I would consider them far more experienced as overclockers than I am, so I just follow their word. However I feel like you should at least spin the fan up and see how cool you can keep it with 1.3v, I would recommend under 70C.
> 
> I'm running 1200/1450 with 1.23v right now.


I looked around more and came to the same conclusion. 1.3v isn't "safe" on air so I stuck with 1.26 with fans spinning at 100% during load. 1.263v 1225/1450 overclock isn't too shabby for a 7870, I'm pleased.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Bench the card (3dmark2k11) at 1225/1450 and bench it at 1200/1375 and see the results my card for instance has better score at 1375 mem vs 1400... those 25mhz more on the core do almost nothing if you can use less volts with 1200 stick with that


----------



## Sparky6string

What 3DMark should I use for my system with Windows XP, Q6600 and HD7870?


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sparky6string*
> 
> What 3DMark should I use for my system with Windows XP, Q6600 and HD7870?


I would say that to use 3Dmark06


----------



## Sparky6string

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> I would say that to use 3Dmark06


Thanks. I got a score of 19,275. Is that pretty good?


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sparky6string*
> 
> Thanks. I got a score of 19,275. Is that pretty good?


not sure how good is it, here's mine with phenom II 1600T 4Ghz (i think i test it with these clock's)
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm06/16887843


----------



## brad1138

My 7850 has a problem, DX9 performance has dropped a lot. Here is a comparison from a baseline I set about a month ago. "Stock 8350", 7850 is stock also. "Stable 4620", 7850 is at 1GHz. "This Computer" I set everything back to stock for troubleshooting, 7850 @ 900 MHz. The DX9 complex results have tanked, I noticed it playing World of Tanks, fps dropped to 20-30, even on standard graphics. I am about to uninstall and reinstall the drivers, any other Ideas? FWIW, DX11 results increased a bit (~5%)


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Would Keeping the card at 80c load for long periods of time hurt the card?

I'm lowering the fan speed of my card so the damn thing does not sound like a turbine and I just need a comfirm


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milestailsprowe*
> 
> Would Keeping the card at 80c load for long periods of time hurt the card?
> 
> I'm lowering the fan speed of my card so the damn thing does not sound like a turbine and I just need a comfirm


Yes. High temperature increases the decay speed of the silicon. Now if the effect is anything meaningful to be concerned about (i.e., it would cause the card to die over then next 3-5 years) I'm not so sure, depends on the luck on silicon lottery and voltage as well.


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> Yes. High temperature increases the decay speed of the silicon. Now if the effect is anything meaningful to be concerned about (i.e., it would cause the card to die over then next 3-5 years) I'm not so sure, depends on the luck on silicon lottery and voltage as well.


2 hours a day when I play a game will kill it over time? I, trying to keep the card under 41% fan speed so its liveable


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milestailsprowe*
> 
> 2 hours a day when I play a game will kill it over time? I, trying to keep the card under 41% fan speed so its liveable


No - most likely not. It's more of an issue if you run it 24/7 like, for example, running it in [email protected] rig. Besides when it happens during warranty it should be covered under warranty as long as you do not go telling them that you "switched off the damn fan and the card died"







. I know what you mean by the noise problem, 7870 can be quite a howler as the fans on these often push to near 4000 rpm. Noise is the main reason to watercool a GPU


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> No - most likely not. It's more of an issue if you run it 24/7 like, for example, running it in [email protected] rig. Besides when it happens during warranty it should be covered under warranty as long as you do not go telling them that you "switched off the damn fan and the card died"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I know what you mean by the noise problem, 7870 can be quite a howler as the fans on these often push to near 4000 rpm. Noise is the main reason to watercool a GPU




I'm running it at these settings. The fan at those speeds are the only way its not a real issue for me.

I will never buy Stock Cooler design ever again.


----------



## MrDinoX

Any ideas if OC versions of a 7870 has different components than the standard ghz edition? because I got an HIS 7870 ghz edition running at 1000/1200, and temps are 60-65 degrees at load, over-clocked it the same as a Turbo X version of this card 1100/1250, still running at same temps at full load,

just want to know if OC edition cards have different components that has higher tolerance on heat or lasts longer than the stock versions?

thanks


----------



## VitalShot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrDinoX*
> 
> Any ideas if OC versions of a 7870 has different components than the standard ghz edition? because I got an HIS 7870 ghz edition running at 1000/1200, and temps are 60-65 degrees at load, over-clocked it the same as a Turbo X version of this card 1100/1250, still running at same temps at full load,
> 
> just want to know if OC edition cards have different components that has higher tolerance on heat or lasts longer than the stock versions?
> 
> thanks


Depends on the model. For example my Gigabyte card has the Ultra-Durable components which are stronger than the standard pcb's components. I think all of HIS's cards are reference, even the Turbo X, but I'm not certain.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrDinoX*
> 
> Any ideas if OC versions of a 7870 has different components than the standard ghz edition? because I got an HIS 7870 ghz edition running at 1000/1200, and temps are 60-65 degrees at load, over-clocked it the same as a Turbo X version of this card 1100/1250, still running at same temps at full load,
> 
> just want to know if OC edition cards have different components that has higher tolerance on heat or lasts longer than the stock versions?
> 
> thanks


Try this, the memory chips are rated for 6000Mhz as opposed to 5000Mhz like most or all other 7870's so overclocking without heating up is easy. I know it's spendy but it will keep up a lot of 7950's. I have seen one OC'd to 1200/1480 with great performance and not too much heat.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131501&Tpk=7870%20devil


----------



## cdoublejj

Has any one else gotten the PowerColor PCS+ AX7850 2GBD5-2DHPP

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131472&Tpk=PowerColor%20PCS%2b%20AX7850

It's the only all black HD7850 with rear mounted PCIe power connector AND dual DVI + HDMI AND 2gb vram that also has a decent cooler big fat heat pipes. i also read that it has an added VRM phase for better power to the GPU core. So far it's the only HD7850 that has meet all those requirments (the added VRM is NOT part of my requirements)

http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=de&u=http://ht4u.net/reviews/2012/powercolor_radeon_hd_7850_pcs_plus_im_test/&prev=/search%3Fq%3DPowerColor%2BRadeon%2BHD%2B7850%2BPCS%252B%2Bim%2BTest%26client%3Dfirefox-a%26hs%3DHFG%26rls%3DPalemoon:en-USfficial%26channel%3Drcs

EDIT: this review also has IR thermal images as ell as DB test of the reference cooler VS the PowerColor PCS+ AX7850..

I'm almost getting to be over due for an upgrade and want to jump to a new HDx850 that meets all of my above requirements.


----------



## l3jmr

I would like some help with undervolting Asus HD7850-DC-1GD5, i have 5 of them for litecoin mining and would like to save some power and lower the temps. Voltage can be regulated in Msi afterburner, howerver in gpu-z it doesnt show any changes no matter what i do. Any solution to this?

thanks


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> Has any one else gotten the PowerColor PCS+ AX7850 2GBD5-2DHPP
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131472&Tpk=PowerColor%20PCS%2b%20AX7850
> 
> It's the only all black HD7850 with rear mounted PCIe power connector AND dual DVI + HDMI AND 2gb vram that also has a decent cooler big fat heat pipes. i also read that it has an added VRM phase for better power to the GPU core. So far it's the only HD7850 that has meet all those requirments (the added VRM is NOT part of my requirements)
> 
> http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=de&u=http://ht4u.net/reviews/2012/powercolor_radeon_hd_7850_pcs_plus_im_test/&prev=/search%3Fq%3DPowerColor%2BRadeon%2BHD%2B7850%2BPCS%252B%2Bim%2BTest%26client%3Dfirefox-a%26hs%3DHFG%26rls%3DPalemoon:en-USfficial%26channel%3Drcs
> 
> EDIT: this review also has IR thermal images as ell as DB test of the reference cooler VS the PowerColor PCS+ AX7850..
> 
> I'm almost getting to be over due for an upgrade and want to jump to a new HDx850 that meets all of my above requirements.


thats probably a good card but honestly its about $100 overpriced at this point in time


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> thats probably a good card but honestly its about $100 overpriced at this point in time


I was thinking maybe if it went on sale (it has before) or wait for an HD9850 that also meets my requirements.


----------



## VisceralSound

Anyone have an answer to my problem at hand?
http://www.overclock.net/t/1419427/7870-hawk-black-screen-after-windows-8-load-screen-the-spinning-balls


----------



## IvantheDugtrio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> Once again I am going to suggest _very strongly_ that you drop those memory clocks down to around 1250. You will get the same (within 10 or so points), if not better, 3d mark scores.
> 
> Me and another member have tested this somewhat and confirmed. ~1250 is the peak performance. You will get worse performance around 1300, and get _identical_ performance at around 1350 as the speed increases fast enough to offset *memory checking*. But thats all it is, an offset. The same performance can be had for a much lower clock with much more stability.
> 
> *You guys are only adding instability for virtually no gains.
> *
> If you guys don't believe me, leave your core clock the same, and do 3dMark runs at: 1200, 1250, 1275, 1300, 1350. I promise that afterwards you'll realize its a waste to set memory higher than what I mentioned.


Does this mean all of our cards have ECC memory?


----------



## AuraNova

*ATTENTION:* If anyone has any overclock updates, this is a good time to compile them and send the links to me, so I can keep it up to date. I am on OCN more often than I have been the past couple of weeks, so updates to the club will be often.


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuraNova*
> 
> *ATTENTION:* If anyone has any overclock updates, this is a good time to compile them and send the links to me, so I can keep it up to date. I am on OCN more often than I have been the past couple of weeks, so updates to the club will be often.


Well, i would like to join this club








owning now reference VTX3D Radeon 7870 with zalman vf1000led what i modded to use 2x80mm fan's
max temp's what i have reached is 59*C with lovest rpm:s what i can adjust
there's my gpu-z validation when i had overclocked my card (1000/[email protected]/1350mhz)
E: link
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/bfykm/
gonna get second 7870 when i get it, i should get it soon...


----------



## Ghost12

Any of you guys running 1440p with less than the 7950. I have just ordered Korean and wondering how I will fare with 7870 xfire until October when swap out to the 9 series or 7990.


----------



## FatedFrenzy

Mostly just a random comment for anyone that cares:

I've been building PCs for about 18 years. I admittedly tend to stick with the first thing I find to work well and I like.

So once 3dfx went belly up back around 2000 I happened to switch to ATI cards. I later bought my first XFX card the radeon 4850 and was in love with XFX since. I had many of their cards through the years, including the super rare 5970 4GB card (that I kick myself everyday for selling).

I was using an XFX 6990 when the 7000 series came out. I promptly purchased a 7970 DD Black Edition from them. I was greatly disappointed by their "Ghost" cooler as I found it loud and warm. I decided to give them another shot and bought two 7870 DD Black Editions on a whim. I was quite pleased actually as I found them to be very quiet and though voltage locked, ran cool under further OC.

However, I just this week came into a free (trade for some old RAM actually) Gigabyte 7870 Ghz Windforce. And I must say, I am very impressed with the build quality, the silent fans, and just overall-ness of this card. Even though I am disappointed with XFX for this series of Radeon cards, I'm can't help but still be a fan.... But I have to admit that I am LOVING this Gigabyte card and am probably goi g to be selling my two XFX 7870s and getting another Gigabyte.

That's my late night rant/Gigabyte plug!


----------



## chefproject

Hi guys,
i have to say, i own a HIS 7870 IceQ X which runs under watercooling since the first day i got it. I am very very pleased with that card, could achieve some very nice clocks on this one
http://www.hwbot.org/submission/2406232_chefproject_catzilla___576p_radeon_hd_7870_(pitcairn_core)_14856_marks

So i would say watercooling is the way to go cause it keeps my GPU @ 48°C while full benchmarking.

I paid for that card about 160 euro and it is worth every cent of it









And looks sexy with that EK cooler on it lol


Greetings from Belgium Chefproject


----------



## VisceralSound

Any other Crossfiring 7870 guys or 7800 in general, have issues where when crossfiring in game one of the fans "throttle" ramping up and down, I could take a video to better explain it but it only does it when both cards are in, by themselves the cards perform normally.

GPUs: 7870 Hawks --stock
CPU: i5 3570k --stock
16gb ram


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VisceralSound*
> 
> Any other Crossfiring 7870 guys or 7800 in general, have issues where when crossfiring in game one of the fans "throttle" ramping up and down, I could take a video to better explain it but it only does it when both cards are in, by themselves the cards perform normally.
> 
> GPUs: 7870 Hawks --stock
> CPU: i5 3570k --stock
> 16gb ram


well, i'm just gonna get second 7870 if my friend could send it to me...


----------



## FatedFrenzy

Nope, I have no issues. In fact, I've never had issues with any crossfire set up except the occasional game that doesn't accept it.


----------



## Maximization

i have not noticed it on my set up, the fans might be triggered by case temps


----------



## VisceralSound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FatedFrenzy*
> 
> Nope, I have no issues. In fact, I've never had issues with any crossfire set up except the occasional game that doesn't accept it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> i have not noticed it on my set up, the fans might be triggered by case temps


We were going to try them in my brother in laws ATX case (I do have this running in an mATX case on air [which is PROBABLY the problem lol]) but it wasn't posting with both cards in/his CCC didn't have crossfirex option and he has the same version as me.


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Well Just added a EKB backplate to my computer and now the RIG is done internally. Nothing to get for a while


----------



## Darkchild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milestailsprowe*
> 
> 
> 
> Well Just added a EKB backplate to my computer and now the RIG is done internally. Nothing to get for a while


how was the install on the backplate i been considering doing my Asus 7870


----------



## Ridingmac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkchild*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Milestailsprowe*
> 
> 
> 
> Well Just added a EKB backplate to my computer and now the RIG is done internally. Nothing to get for a while
> 
> 
> 
> how was the install on the backplate i been considering doing my Asus 7870
Click to expand...

Judging by the pics I'm guessing. I have the gigabyte edition 7870 and is the back plate compatible even with out water cooling blocks. I'd love to install one just for looks

Sent by me


----------



## Devildog83

Just ordered this today for $208.00. I can't wait to get this and OC the heck out of it.


----------



## FatedFrenzy

Do a picture and install review when you get it. I'd love to see what's inside the box and how well it OCs.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FatedFrenzy*
> 
> Do a picture and install review when you get it. I'd love to see what's inside the box and how well it OCs.


Absolutely I will. It's taking the slow boat to China, AKA DHL shipping so it will take a few days. I wish I would have payed the extra couple of bucks for the 3 day ship. They usually send the stuff from Cali Ontrac and that takes 2 days. When will I learn.


----------



## eyau100

Has anyone had any luck flashing bios to get voltage control on this card?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814202025


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Just ordered this today for $208.00. I can't wait to get this and OC the heck out of it.


That's a really nice card


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkchild*
> 
> how was the install on the backplate i been considering doing my Asus 7870


Ok so I had to remove all the screws then go rescrew some stuff the wrong way. The cards stock card I had to use "The Wrong screws" it was a hassle honestly but once it was on it looks great.


----------



## Devildog83

My new 7870 Devil 13 could be here tomorrow, I feel like a 6 year old kid just before X-mas.


----------



## FatedFrenzy

That's great! I can't wait to see the unboxing!

Not to be "that guy" but it's just a Devil 7870, the Devil "13" is specific to PowerColors early edition of the 7990.

I hate that waiting feeling, worst yet is when you get the part, put it in, get it all set up and then it's over ... Just like Christmas (or Halloween for me







)

I know I can't wait for the MSI 9970 Lightning BE. I'm gonna get two. One to put in my PC and one to carry around with me in the box and look at whenever I want.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FatedFrenzy*
> 
> That's great! I can't wait to see the unboxing!
> 
> Not to be "that guy" but it's just a Devil 7870, the Devil "13" is specific to PowerColors early edition of the 7990.
> 
> I hate that waiting feeling, worst yet is when you get the part, put it in, get it all set up and then it's over ... Just like Christmas (or Halloween for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> I know I can't wait for the MSI 9970 Lightning BE. I'm gonna get two. One to put in my PC and one to carry around with me in the box and look at whenever I want.


You are right, I was watching a review of the 7990 devil and 13 must have been in my head.


----------



## Gereti

damn, just would like to get one 5970, in finland some one is selling that and immediadly buy price is 210€...
*snif*, would like to get one of those, or 6990 ;(
becose new 7870 is 150€ and that 5970 would be nice *upgrade*... but no, not have enought money now ;(


----------



## FatedFrenzy

The 7870 is a better card all around than the 5970 mainly because of better technology, so if it's cheaper, go for it.

The 6990 was a great card it is still so coveted mostly out of memory for what it was. I had one, I had an XFX 6990, I loved it, to be honest i wish i still had it if not to just HAVE it. But my 7870 crossfire setup will blow it out of the water on almost all accounts.

Now if i could get my hands on a 5970 4gb Black Edition, with its original case. I would display that as the center piece in my living room. (For about and hour until my wife came home and gave me "the look")


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FatedFrenzy*
> 
> The 7870 is a better card all around than the 5970 mainly because of better technology, so if it's cheaper, go for it.
> 
> The 6990 was a great card it is still so coveted mostly out of memory for what it was. I had one, I had an XFX 6990, I loved it, to be honest i wish i still had it if not to just HAVE it. But my 7870 crossfire setup will blow it out of the water on almost all accounts.
> 
> Now if i could get my hands on a 5970 4gb Black Edition, with its original case. I would display that as the center piece in my living room. (For about and hour until my wife came home and gave me "the look")


How is that EVO board working out for you? That was the board I started out with but then upgraded to the CHVFZ. It's was spendy but I am glad I did. It's an absolutely awesome board. I have a red and black color scheme anyhow so the blue did not fit the bill.

Not really a GPU pro so I have been doing a lot of reading. I read up on the 5970 and was impressed. Although it lacks the core and memory speeds of the newer cards and has 2x1GB chips as opposed to 1x2gb chip the 3200 stream processors make it powerful even compared to today's mid level cards. I would love to have a 2GB version just to test it up against the Devil. I am going to try and get 1250/1450 right off the bat and then creep from there if it will take more. It should get close to 1500 since it has the 6GHz memory chip in it even though the specs say 5Ghs and it should stay at least kinda cool at those speeds.


----------



## FatedFrenzy

I'm all about GPUs! I'd collect them if it was financially practical (though I just spent $7000 on a Rev. War musket rifle last week, that have no clue what I'm going to do with).

I'm happy with the EVO. In hindsight I spent the extra few bucks on the PRO for the FX chipset. I probably could have gotten my 4.7ghz with less voltage or even gotten a higher stable clock. But I'm happy with it until the next build.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FatedFrenzy*
> 
> I'm all about GPUs! I'd collect them if it was financially practical (though I just spent $7000 on a Rev. War musket rifle last week, that have no clue what I'm going to do with).
> 
> I'm happy with the EVO. In hindsight I spent the extra few bucks on the PRO for the FX chipset. I probably could have gotten my 4.7ghz with less voltage or even gotten a higher stable clock. But I'm happy with it until the next build.


Naw, that's a good board. I just chose to upgrade because of all of the bells and whistles and the colors. It is an 8+1+1 phase but it's only going to help a lot if you want to go to 5.0 and beyond. I liked the EVO, I built my wife a Phenom II PC out of it after the upgrade.


----------



## Devildog83

The Devil is in town.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!













As you can see this is huge compared to my HD7770. I need to get the cables sleeved.


----------



## Devildog83

I have some bench's to show the difference in the upgrade.

4.8 Ghz - GPU stock HD 7770



4.8 Ghz GPU 1100-1200 HD 7770



4.7 Ghz - GPU stock 1100-1250, HD 7870 Devil



4.9 Ghz - GPU 1250-1450 HD 7870 Devil



Afterburner.


----------



## Devildog83

The Granite 7770,




I gave this to my step son and he said he wanted it look like Granite. Well he got it.


----------



## Buehlar

Cool! How on earth did you do that?


----------



## lakopipo

My 7850s, watercooling on cpu+ both cards coming soon.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lakopipo*
> 
> My 7850s, watercooling on cpu+ both cards coming soon.


it will beat the heck out of that stock cooler. Have some fun.


----------



## lakopipo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> it will beat the heck out of that stock cooler. Have some fun.


Will do, haha.


----------



## By-Tor

Ran this last tonight on my 7850 @ 1100/1372 with everything turned up.

Does this look about right for this card?

Thanks

http://s747.photobucket.com/user/Bytor_Photo2112/media/Heaven_zps3c5242c5.jpg.html


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Ran this last tonight on my 7850 @ 1100/1372 with everything turned up.
> 
> Does this look about right for this card?
> 
> Thanks
> It looks right for that card I think.
> 
> Here's mine at 4.7Ghz. GPU at 1200/1400.


----------



## By-Tor

Just did a run without 8x Anti-aliasing as you did on your 7870 Devil and scored this.

I'm happy

http://s747.photobucket.com/user/Bytor_Photo2112/media/803_zps1637b1b2.jpg.html


----------



## Darkchild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I have some bench's to show the difference in the upgrade.
> 
> 4.8 Ghz - GPU stock HD 7770
> 
> 
> 
> 4.8 Ghz GPU 1100-1200 HD 7770
> 
> 
> 
> 4.7 Ghz - GPU stock 1100-1250, HD 7870 Devil
> 
> 
> 
> 4.9 Ghz - GPU 1250-1450 HD 7870 Devil
> 
> 
> 
> Afterburner.


Try those benches again with your gpu mem at 1375/5500
im getting negative results with anything after that starting at 1380
4.2ghz - 1250 / 1375 (peep Graphic score as i ran cpu at stock)

run2

run3


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkchild*
> 
> Try those benches again with your gpu mem at 1375/5500
> im getting negative results with anything after that starting at 1380
> 4.2ghz - 1250 / 1375 (peep Graphic score as i ran cpu at stock)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> run2
> 
> run3


I think it's because the mem chips on this card are 6 GHz. I can go that high and get better performance with out overheating but gaining performance.

Here is that run.


----------



## Devildog83

I am pretty close to the sweet spot.

1275-1450-4.7


1257-1450-4.9


I tried clocking the CPU to 5.0Ghz but it would not load into 3DMark, got an error. I am at my thermal limits @ 4.9 anyhow because I hit 59c on the CPU core just running 3Dmark. I will need a custom loop to go higher. I run at 4.7 24/7 and it works great there so that's where I leave it. When I game I set the GPU back to 1200-1400 and get good in game performance there.


----------



## sinnedone

devildog, what's your card voltage, and what temperatures are you hitting?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> devildog, what's your card voltage, and what temperatures are you hitting?


When I was benching I had it here. I got temps of 57c with the fans at 80% during the run.



Here is what HWinfo64 says at idle.


----------



## sinnedone

wow 57c at 1.3v? What are your ambient temps over there?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> wow 57c at 1.3v? What are your ambient temps over there?


@28 in the mancave. I hit 61c peak in 3Dmark fire strike.


----------



## sinnedone

Those are really good temps for that voltage. I get up to 80c (during benchmarks) on my crossfire xfx cards at around 1.21v. The fans are only around 60%, but those fans are really loud at anything higher, vibrate and don't really make a difference. I'm about to lap the heatsinks and retim.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> Those are really good temps for that voltage. I get up to 80c (during benchmarks) on my crossfire xfx cards at around 1.21v. The fans are only around 60%, but those fans are really loud at anything higher, vibrate and don't really make a difference. I'm about to lap the heatsinks and retim.


I really do love the cooling on this card too. 2x80mm fans and 1x92mm and the heat sink is even longer than the PCB with 4 copper heat pipes. At 20% fan on auto it idles at 33c. I did see 71c in heaven but I had the fans on auto and the only went up to about 50%, when I ran heaven at max settings and 80% fans it was just about 63c.


----------



## Roska

Just thought that i should put my 7870 clocks here, Cub 3D 7870 royalqueen. no volt increase just +20% to power. 

EDIT: Validation link http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/g8wdb/


----------



## AuraNova

Roska, if you have the link to your GPU-Z, I can put you in the club list. That's if you wanna join in.


----------



## Stay Puft

Im surprised i never joined this group when i had a 7870. God i miss that hawk


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuraNova*
> 
> Roska, if you have the link to your GPU-Z, I can put you in the club list. That's if you wanna join in.


am i on the list yet?
gpu-z http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/bfykm/


----------



## Carniflex

I got mine under water at last.

30 C at idle is quite decent drop, expect to hit max 50 C under full load at stock but atm still keeping watch for any leaks. The 7950 above the 7870 did leak twice during assembly (bad o ring on two separate compression fittings in row) so the card got few drops on it before i could react but seems to be ticking still after letting it dry overnight. After I'm sure I no longer have any leaks coming then I'll see about soem reasonable OC on that thing. Thats btw a Club3D 7870 Eyefinity 6 card with a Heatkiller core block.

It was quite a howler under air with its fan reaching 4000 rpm and the card still managing to creep into 80+C under sutained load.


----------



## ogblaz

Thats great, I have 7870xt with ek supremecy block the temps in idle are like 30°C and load low 60°C I have the card clocked at 1250/1500 with 1.3v and 50% + power (moded bios). You should use those ram heat sinks on the ram too, becouse when u oc they get quite hot, like 100°C+

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## ltnick

finally found the courage to OC my GPUs, they are Club 3D Ati/amd Radeon HD7850 Royal kings (the 1gb versions QQ)
and imo it went pretty damn well after tweaking for about a good hour or 2 i seem to have found my sweetspot.
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/cpsph/ GPU 1
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/89fhf/ GPU 2

 my GPUs in the case
GPU 1 GPUZ
GPU 2 GPUZ

i can haz my spot on list nao?









Edit - i forgot to add a screenshot of MSI afterburner - 

Running @ 1215mV as of yet no artifacts - lets keep it that way.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ltnick*
> 
> finally found the courage to OC my GPUs, they are Club 3D Ati/amd Radeon HD7850 Royal kings (the 1gb versions QQ)
> and imo it went pretty damn well after tweaking for about a good hour or 2 i seem to have found my sweetspot.
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/cpsph/ GPU 1
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/89fhf/ GPU 2
> 
> my GPUs in the case
> GPU 1 GPUZ
> GPU 2 GPUZ
> 
> i can haz my spot on list nao?


That has been my EXACT sweet spot on my ASUS 7850 1GB, I could go higher for certain things, but this is 110% stable for everything I do.


----------



## ltnick

this is a pretty sweet spot innit,
i am willing to go further (y'know - bypass that 1050 limit) however im pretty much broke at the moment and i cant afford breaking my GPU's
I AM SURE AS HELL NOT GOING BACK TO MY 6670's


----------



## Devildog83

I have new high clocks for my Devil -



Validation - http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/76en8/


----------



## MrDinoX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I have new high clocks for my Devil -
> 
> 
> 
> Validation - http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/76en8/


Your card is really a devil! ahaha nice clocks!


----------



## Jayjr1105

Hey all, I haven't popped my head in here for a while but I took a long break from BF3 (most games really) and I'm now running 13.9 drivers and I'm seeing sub 30fps. I used to see 40-50 fps with maxed settings and 4x MSAA but it was really choppy today. Specs are: 7870 @ 1150 and a 3770K @ 4.6. I should be 40+ fps right?


----------



## By-Tor

For those who are running a pair of 7850's in X-fire.

How well do they run together?

Any problems running them in x-fire?

Is it worth X-firing them?

I have read so many problems with 7970/7950's in X-fire, but nothing on the 7850. I'm thinking of buying a second card to X-fire and welcome your input.

Thanks


----------



## FatedFrenzy

I run 7870s in xfire. I actually have very little driver issues. Once in a great while I'll have the 99% gpu usage issue with one gpu and have to restart.

My main issue is with games that don't do well with crossfire. You're going to come across this issue no matter what, some games just don't like it much. That's usually games that aren't optimized for AMD gpus. Like Assassins Creed III I have some issues with bit not enough for me to switch to one card.

I would probably get get better "overall" performance with a GOOD 7970 or 780. I will be first in line to buy a high end third party 290x (ie MSI Lightning) and selling my xfire setup

Now, that being said, I'm gaming at 1080p with a single monitor (Sony Bravia 46" 60hz). I honestly only notice a slight difference in performance between one and two cards. The difference is in benchmarking. Visually i notice an insignificant difference a d sometimes i wonder if it's a mental thing or if it's real.


----------



## By-Tor

I have been looking at 7950 and 7970 cards to get and just sell my 7850 and stay with just one card. I'm wanting to run 3 monitors in the near future and may need the added boost for them.

Thanks


----------



## FatedFrenzy

It would be silly for anyone to buy a currently available GPU at the moment as both AMD and Nvidia are releasing new cards in Oct/Nov.

Not only will these cards be added options, it will make 7000 series prices drop even more than they are now.


----------



## totalownership

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FatedFrenzy*
> 
> It would be silly for anyone to buy a currently available GPU at the moment as both AMD and Nvidia are releasing new cards in Oct/Nov.
> 
> Not only will these cards be added options, it will make 7000 series prices drop even more than they are now.


At least that's the theory. At 150 though I had to take my chances. Figure I get crossfire now on the cheap and check out the landscape later when everything unfolds.

Would hate to miss these sales


----------



## FatedFrenzy

Well yeah, if you picked up a 79xx card for $150 then you made a good decision. They're not gonna get any cheaper than that.


----------



## totalownership

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FatedFrenzy*
> 
> Well yeah, if you picked up a 79xx card for $150 then you made a good decision. They're not gonna get any cheaper than that.


Didn't get a 7950 for that price. That would have been a great price. I got another 7870 to crossfire the one I had already. Plans are this rig will go to the wife and later on when all the cards are out and the prices settle then I'll go bigger. But at least I get a "cheap" bump in the meanwhile.


----------



## nX3NTY

There is a new BIOS editor called VBE7 that allows you to increase CCC limits, even VDDC on voltage locked cards like my Sapphire. Previous overclock limits is 1.15GHz, increasing the VDDC one notch makes it goes to 1.2GHz


----------



## totalownership

I'm running a pair of XFX 7870's Getting these results:
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7294690


----------



## sinnedone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nX3NTY*
> 
> There is a new BIOS editor called VBE7 that allows you to increase CCC limits, even VDDC on voltage locked cards like my Sapphire. Previous overclock limits is 1.15GHz, increasing the VDDC one notch makes it goes to 1.2GHz


That's awesome news. I wonder if it works on xfx cards?


----------



## Fatman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *totalownership*
> 
> I'm running a pair of XFX 7870's Getting these results:
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7294690


I have a pair of Sapphire 7870's OC edition (stock) and get this with 3D Mark.
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/948654


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *totalownership*
> 
> I'm running a pair of XFX 7870's Getting these results:
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7294690


This seems low to me considering a single 7870 can pull 8500+. I just thought they scale better in xfire.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> This seems low to me considering a single 7870 can pull 8500+. I just thought they scale better in xfire.


That's a good question. I hit 9000+ on 1 7870 I would love to see what 2 of them could pull. It could just be the clocks holding the scores down some or if they just don't do that well in XFire. I would love to see the answer before I pull the trigger on a second Devil.


----------



## Fatman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> That's a good question. I hit 9000+ on 1 7870 I would love to see what 2 of them could pull. It could just be the clocks holding the scores down some or if they just don't do that well in XFire. I would love to see the answer before I pull the trigger on a second Devil.


I tried to run 3DMark 11 remotely from work, but alas it was a fail. I will post a score later tonight for XFire.


----------



## raghu78

http://www.overclock.net/t/1432035/amd-r9-280x-280-270x-owners-club/40#post_20965758

For those making any purchase which does not have a promotional gift offer or gift coupon use Code: SAVE25OCT11R

for 25 bucks off your purchase of 250 or more.

GOOD TODAY ONLY.

HD 7000 cards and GTX 600/700 cards won't get $25 savings because they come with free game coupons . redface.gif works on R9 and R7 cards but only if total purchase is above USD 250.


----------



## wingclip

Hi folks,
I have the MSI R7850PE and at the moment, I've been running the ATI CCC 13.5, (I think it's the Beta but it just says "13.5" in the information field). As you can see below, I have an Intel based system, (in case that's relevent).

I have no idea why, but when I tried to update to the 13.6 Beta back when it came out, I just couldn't get the graphics to work! I'm not new to this stuff and I actually tried 3 times using the most tedious and meticulous removal steps as you can find online and yet I could not get the graphics to work with it.

My other build is an AMD based system and the card is a 5770. The 13.6 version installed with no problems.

So now ATI CCC is up to the 13.11 Beta and I can't find a word about how well it's doing with the various 7800 and 7900 cards. Can anyone shed some light on this new version? Is it worth installing or is there a better, older version for the 7850?
Thanks, Rich


----------



## eyau100

I can't speak for 13.11, but I installed 13.10 b2 a few days ago and it's been working like a charm.


----------



## sinnedone

Here are my 3dmark results with 2 xfx 7870,s slightly overclocked and 3770k at 4.6ghz.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1383909


----------



## totalownership

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fatman811*
> 
> I have a pair of Sapphire 7870's OC edition (stock) and get this with 3D Mark.
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/948654


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> Here are my 3dmark results with 2 xfx 7870,s slightly overclocked and 3770k at 4.6ghz.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1383909


Could you guys run the basic free version and see what numbers you get? I don't have all that other stuff, icestorm etc. I assume that's the paid stuff?


----------



## sinnedone

It is the free one. look for plain 3dmark in the downloads section of the site. Not vantage or 3dmark11


----------



## totalownership

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> It is the free one. look for plain 3dmark in the downloads section of the site. Not vantage or 3dmark11


Ahhh ok, thanks.


----------



## Fatman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> Here are my 3dmark results with 2 xfx 7870,s slightly overclocked and 3770k at 4.6ghz.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1383909


ok now I'm super jelly... I see overclocking my cards this weekend has just become a priority


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> Here are my 3dmark results with 2 xfx 7870,s slightly overclocked and 3770k at 4.6ghz.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1383909


3dmark11 please







curious because i have the same OC on my 3770K.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> 3dmark11 please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> curious because i have the same OC on my 3770K.


This is with 1 7870


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## sinnedone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> 3dmark11 please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> curious because i have the same OC on my 3770K.


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7299449

How's yours come up?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7299449
> 
> How's yours come up?


That's sweet graphics score. I WANT ANOTHER DEVIL!!!!!


----------



## Maximization

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nX3NTY*
> 
> There is a new BIOS editor called VBE7 that allows you to increase CCC limits, even VDDC on voltage locked cards like my Sapphire. Previous overclock limits is 1.15GHz, increasing the VDDC one notch makes it goes to 1.2GHz


thanks for this, have to check it out


----------



## wingclip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eyau100*
> 
> I can't speak for 13.11, but I installed 13.10 b2 a few days ago and it's been working like a charm.


Thanks, If I understand your rig listing correctly, it appears you're running two cards and I think that a lot of people using crossfire and sli were having some good luck with the 13.10 version that way. I need to try harder to find some info posted by people who used the 13.11 version. There's got to be something on it out there, I'm just not using the right keywords.
Thanks,
Rich


----------



## Devildog83

Would this help with some of the locked cards? I got a lot more head room with volts and clocks with this version. I didn't try the Powercolor one because I heard it was junk.



It helps to add the clip art.


----------



## Devildog83

My driver version is 13.200.11.0, is that up to date? I think I download the Beta but now I don't remember for sure.
Never mind, I just found out it's the 13.10 Beta.


----------



## Fatman811

3D Mark 11 CPU @ 4.0 MHz

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7300199

slowly getting there...


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7299449
> 
> How's yours come up?


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7300309


----------



## totalownership

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7299449
> 
> How's yours come up?


Nice score indeed. I'm wondering if your i7 versus my i5 is having any difference. Shouldn't be a bottleneck but who knows.

Well I was able to get the graphics score up some. I had to cheat though, lol. In CCC I turned everything to let the application control and turned off all the AMD optimized stuff at the bottom. Doing that my graphics score is up there BUT obviously enough my physics score is not close

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7300510


----------



## sinnedone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nX3NTY*
> 
> There is a new BIOS editor called VBE7 that allows you to increase CCC limits, even VDDC on voltage locked cards like my Sapphire. Previous overclock limits is 1.15GHz, increasing the VDDC one notch makes it goes to 1.2GHz


I tried this on my XFX 7870's that are voltage locked, and have no way of changing voltage. The boxes are either grayed out or have a drop down with only 5 selectable voltages all lower than my stock max voltage. Going to have to make an account on that forum and ask.


----------



## hmanlow

*Hello Everyone.. Count me in please ... Thanks in Advance..*

NEW ENTRY ---- username : hmanlow

AMD Radeon HD 7800 Series ( SAPPHIRE HD 7850 1 GB 256bit ) --- Driver Installed = AMD Catalyst 13.11 Beta v1 (236MB) ~(Guru3D.com)

---- Default BIOS = BIOS Version : 015.029.000.000.000000 (113-221PROHE-S04)

Default @ GPU Clock = 860 MHz / Memory Clock = 1200 MHz

O.C @ GPU Clock = 910 MHz / Memory Clock = 1350 MHz

GPU-Z Validation zghvg (GPU-Z 0.7.3)

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/zghvg/


----------



## totalownership

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> I tried this on my XFX 7870's that are voltage locked, and have no way of changing voltage. The boxes are either grayed out or have a drop down with only 5 selectable voltages all lower than my stock max voltage. Going to have to make an account on that forum and ask.


Come back here and let us know if you get it done.


----------



## VitalShot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *totalownership*
> 
> Come back here and let us know if you get it done.


I concur, it could potentially help many people who also have voltage locked cards.


----------



## hmanlow

Previous post #3275

New Update ~ Oct 21st, 2013 ~ New Entry (Changes : O.C value ~ 900/1400)

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/mfe8h/

Validated


Screenshot


----------



## gibby1690

just a quick question to see if anybody in here has actually run one of these cards with an i3 CPU?

i currently have the gygabyte hd 7870 oc card

and as yet havent been able to use it as i am waiting on my PSU getting delivered

my CPU is an i3 3240 @ 3.4 ghz

just wonering if anyone uses/has used anything similar?

i like battlefield and call of dutty kind of games at 1080p

i understand battlefield will probably be a bottleneck

im just wondering about other games


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gibby1690*
> 
> just a quick question to see if anybody in here has actually run one of these cards with an i3 CPU?
> 
> i currently have the gygabyte hd 7870 oc card
> 
> and as yet havent been able to use it as i am waiting on my PSU getting delivered
> 
> my CPU is an i3 3240 @ 3.4 ghz
> 
> just wonering if anyone uses/has used anything similar?
> 
> i like battlefield and call of dutty kind of games at 1080p
> 
> i understand battlefield will probably be a bottleneck
> 
> im just wondering about other games


You should be able to run BF3 on high, not ultra but it's still good game play. Any game at medium to high settings should work, my stepson does this with a AMD apu A8 6600k and a 7770. Crysis3 my be a bit of an issue, I have to run my FX 8350 and 7870 Devil on medium settings for good game play at least until I get the second Devil or sell the one I have and get a 290x.


----------



## gibby1690

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> You should be able to run BF3 on high, not ultra but it's still good game play. Any game at medium to high settings should work, my stepson does this with a AMD apu A8 6600k and a 7770. Crysis3 my be a bit of an issue, I have to run my FX 8350 and 7870 Devil on medium settings for good game play at least until I get the second Devil or sell the one I have and get a 290x.[/qu
> 
> not a fan of crisis 3 anywayz so thats not a concern its all the new gen games that will be comming out that im really worried about bf4.........
> 
> im not looking for ultra settings and will be hopfully upgrading to an i5 soon
> 
> but after spending £600 to get my PC/components up to standards so i dont need to buy a PS4
> 
> id be a bit annoyed if it didnt beat it hands down lol


----------



## gibby1690

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gibby1690*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> You should be able to run BF3 on high, not ultra but it's still good game play. Any game at medium to high settings should work, my stepson does this with a AMD apu A8 6600k and a 7770. Crysis3 my be a bit of an issue, I have to run my FX 8350 and 7870 Devil on medium settings for good game play at least until I get the second Devil or sell the one I have and get a 290x.[/qu
> 
> not a fan of crisis 3 anywayz so thats not a concern its all the new gen games that will be comming out that im really worried about bf4.........
> 
> im not looking for ultra settings and will be hopfully upgrading to an i5 soon
> 
> but after spending £600 to get my PC/components up to standards so i dont need to buy a PS4
> 
> id be a bit annoyed if it didnt beat it hands down lol
> 
> 
> 
> or should i say didnt give me a good gamming experience compaired to a PS4
Click to expand...


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gibby1690*
> 
> or should i say didnt give me a good gamming experience compaired to a PS4


I played the BF4 with my 7870 and at medium settings was getting 40 FPS at 1080p. It should be OK. A second 7870 would be better.


----------



## sinnedone

BF4 Beta was hot or miss for a lot of people. It was a earlier Beta after all.

On Ultra in the beta I was usually between 65-110 fps.


----------



## gibby1690

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I played the BF4 with my 7870 and at medium settings was getting 40 FPS at 1080p. It should be OK. A second 7870 would be better.


a 2nd 7870 isnt on the cards at the mo

1. id like to upgrade my CPU first

2. my MOBO doesnt allow it

but as far as im aware my PSU is arriving tomorrow weds 22nd oct. if not it will be thursday

so should be able to post some benchies if you are interested

at the mo but my games are far cry 3 and sleeping dogs


----------



## Indiegreg

Aura, PMed for joining.
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/a4nap


----------



## Ridingmac

nice gpu , I have the exact same one


----------



## Indiegreg

Thanks Ridingmac. I really enjoy the power it puts out. i want to pick up a second one and crossfire at 1440p. =D


----------



## WheelZ0713

Just got my second 7850 delievered. Should be setting it up in crossfire tonight. Will post necessary stuff to join once it is all sorted.

Does anyone have any tips or tricks for crossfire on the Sapphire 7850 OC edition? Or is it all pretty straight forward?


----------



## Indiegreg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WheelZ0713*
> 
> Just got my second 7850 delievered. Should be setting it up in crossfire tonight. Will post necessary stuff to join once it is all sorted.
> 
> Does anyone have any tips or tricks for crossfire on the Sapphire 7850 OC edition? Or is it all pretty straight forward?


I picked up a Sapphire OC edition and it artifact when i plugged it in. I hope you'res isnt causing trouble. Keep me posted.


----------



## WheelZ0713

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Indiegreg*
> 
> I picked up a Sapphire OC edition and it artifact when i plugged it in. I hope you'res isnt causing trouble. Keep me posted.


Artifact? What's that?

I have had my first sapphire for the last 18 months or so and hasn't faulted. Figure i would crossfire it while the prices were good...


----------



## djskey

.


----------



## Indiegreg

They are "black slices" on your screen that appear. You'll see them if you get an unstable overclock. During gaming anyway, thats when i see them.


----------



## WheelZ0713

Hmm. Haven't seen them yet. If i hit an unstable oc i get a red screen and it freezes.


----------



## sinnedone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WheelZ0713*
> 
> Just got my second 7850 delievered. Should be setting it up in crossfire tonight. Will post necessary stuff to join once it is all sorted.
> 
> Does anyone have any tips or tricks for crossfire on the Sapphire 7850 OC edition? Or is it all pretty straight forward?


Revert to stock any overclocking programs you might have and set to default. If you have any issues, delete overclock programs and reinstall drivers (last resort)


----------



## Devildog83

I am wanting to get a second 7870 (another Devil hopefully), I was wondering if my PSU was going to be enough or if I should get more power?

I have a Seasonic SS660 XP2 Platinum.

Any thoughts.


----------



## FatedFrenzy

You should be just fine with that PSU.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FatedFrenzy*
> 
> You should be just fine with that PSU.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I am wanting to get a second 7870 (another Devil hopefully), I was wondering if my PSU was going to be enough or if I should get more power?
> 
> I have a Seasonic SS660 XP2 Platinum.
> 
> Any thoughts.


As FatedFrenzy said, although you'll be pretty boarderline with not much headroom to spare but according to your specs you shouldn't have any issues.
Check out this PSU calculator ...very handy tool








edit
Dang Dog nice OC on the Devil...I need to join this club too but I doubt I'll rank up close to you.







Good job


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I played the BF4 with my 7870 and at medium settings was getting 40 FPS at 1080p. It should be OK. A second 7870 would be better.


Do I have some magic 7870 or something?? I can run 1080p BF on Ultra with 4xAA and see around 50fps with my single 7870.


----------



## eyau100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Do I have some magic 7870 or something?? I can run 1080p BF on Ultra with 4xAA and see around 50fps with my single 7870.


It depends on how many people are in the server


----------



## sinnedone

The Beta was buggy. Cpu, and overclock play a part in frames as well


----------



## dmfree88

7870 beefcake compared to my newb 650ti boost i sold, beats a stock 7970 i hear:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7331745

#4 out of single gpu with 8350, #1 valid result w 8350, #1 single gpu graphics score with a 8350

joinin the club


----------



## Devildog83

Just got this with the CPU @ 4.7. I think I will switch away from the Beta driver and see if I can get to 1300 on the core.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> 7870 beefcake compared to my newb 650ti boost i sold, beats a stock 7970 i hear:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7331745
> 
> #4 out of single gpu with 8350, #1 valid result w 8350, #1 single gpu graphics score with a 8350
> 
> joinin the club


Nice to see you here dmfree


----------



## dmfree88

thx, nice to see your devil on the charts







. Just noticed your a devildog with a devil haha

we gotta get up to 1 and 2 on the single 7870 scale. Thinking of pushing my cpu to 5.2 for a bench run. you think the nh-d14 can handle for a 3dm11 run?


----------



## Maximization

windows 8.1 is wacky


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> thx, nice to see your devil on the charts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Just noticed your a devildog with a devil haha
> 
> we gotta get up to 1 and 2 on the single 7870 scale. Thinking of pushing my cpu to 5.2 for a bench run. you think the nh-d14 can handle for a 3dm11 run?


Wow, I don't know. 5.2 is scary for an Air cooler. Have you tried 5.2? If you have how long can you bench it there before it heats up. 3Dmark 11 only runs the CPU at full load for Physics and combined tests so you might be able to. I have run 4.9 with my H100i all the time but when I tried 5.0 3Dmark11 would not load.


----------



## dmfree88

yeah id have to push the volts pretty far to make it work. I havent even tried 5.0 yet (for benching/booting purposes i know it wont be stable/safe lol). I want atleast 9k total score though 8998 is frustrating lol. but then your so close to first it feels like its just outta reach lol


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> yeah id have to push the volts pretty far to make it work. I havent even tried 5.0 yet (for benching/booting purposes i know it wont be stable/safe lol). I want atleast 9k total score though 8998 is frustrating lol. but then your so close to first it feels like its just outta reach lol


Try 4.9


----------



## Devildog83

I broke 9000 -







4.9 Ghz about 1282 core and 1450 Mem on GPU.



I have the latest 7xxx series driver (not the Beta) and if must not be approved yet.


----------



## dmfree88

you took first and 2nd with the same score! lol. I will try later tonight when i get off work. You pushed me back! lol gotta atleast get 2nd now







wait i cant 1st or 3rd now


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> you took first and 2nd with the same score! lol


Is that 1st for a 7870 with an 8350?

I knew something was goofy when it listed me below a gaming laptop but my score was way higher than it.

I didn't see it, could you link me to where I can find that?


----------



## dmfree88

http://www.3dmark.com/search#/?mode=advanced&url=/proxycon/ajax/search/cpugpu/3dm11/P/1541/765/9899?minScore=8800&cpuName=AMD%20FX-8350&gpuName=AMD%20Radeon%20HD%207870

select single gpu

heres you vs me:

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/3dm11/7331745/3dm11/7368181


----------



## Devildog83

I found this.


Somehow it's hard to believe that high score @ 1000 Mhz core and the 8350 @ 4.0. Does that sound a bit odd.


----------



## dmfree88

i think theres something wrong with that guys score look at his clocks, Look when i do it:


^I barely made it on the screen lol


----------



## Devildog83

Yep, it looks like 2x7870's, 12,000 graphics score is impossible with 1x7870.


----------



## dmfree88

just noticed your using the newest drivers and its not "valid". Why is yours not valid but mine is. I just checked drivers yesterday to see if there was a new one. Do you have tesselation set to app controlled?

Just noticed:

yours is newer then mine it has to be a beta says 13.200.16.0. From AMD it has only the one i have 13.152.0.0:

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/3dm11/7368181/3dm11/7369325
(you can see your driver version vs mine)

Description:
Package contains the following graphics drivers and dependent/required software for the products specified in the current version's official release notes for the 64 bit version of Windows 7, Windows 8 and Windows 8.1:
Display Driver ver. 13.152
OpenCL(tm) Driver ver. 10.0.1268.1
Catalyst Control Center ver. 2013.0830.1943.33589

http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/desktop?os=Windows%207%20-%2064

they list the beta underneath as version 13.11 which im sure is a mistake its probably the one you have?

UPDATE:
I broke 9k but I dont think I can beat your score my physics score is bad, prob unstable xD:
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7369325

either the new driver helps with physics, i was unstable or Asus mobo just rocks. Cuz otherwise nearly the exact same.

Heres my daily OC:
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7369376

Could def use water cooling, would certainly be able to score higher







.


----------



## Devildog83

Yes I am 13.200.16.0


----------



## dmfree88

anyone here play DDO? Just wondering what kinda framerates people are getting. I seem to be max settings 1080p i will be triple buffered 60fps constant. But when I go into middle of the market or into a heavy populated area (raid, event) I drop all the way down to 40ish fps and of course it starts studdering because it keeps popping back up to vsync then back down to 40. I dont think it was even utilizing gpu 100% is it just a badly compiled game? Is there any settings that should be off in DDO? with vsync off it seems to be wild all over the place 100-300+ fps with droops down to probably the same 40 in market/raids. Seems to be worse with vsync off though.

Am I ever going to max this games settings, I been tryin to for years lol


----------



## FatedFrenzy

So I started messing around with OCing my 7870 crossfire setup some more today. I am currently using one XFX DD Black Edition and one Gigabyte Ghz Edition.

I'm pretty frustrated that I can't get a stable clock speed past 1100/1450. I really wanted to get the chip up to at least 1200. I can get Kombuster to pass 1155/1450 but I've learned (from a previous attempt at OCing) that it doesn't mean much. I just start up Bioshock Infinite and if it doesn't freeze up after 15 min of play were good.

I know its the voltage locked XFX card holding me back. I'm thinking of just selling it and getting another windforce. Truth be told though, the XFX is actually quieter and runs cooler. That being said, where the XFX is completely silent, the windforce is mildly audible under load and where the XFX runs around 68c under load, the windforce is around 76. So its not like either noise or temps are at all bad.

Idk, what do you think?


----------



## sinnedone

You can try but who's to say you wont get a worse overclocker?

My cards voltage locked can get up to 1145/1450 and 1115/1450 individually and be perfectly stable. Once I crossfire them the max I can get is 1100/1450.

I wish there was a way to adjust voltage beause even at 100% fan speed they aren't that loud. My case fans (af120 performance) are much louder at max rpm.


----------



## Devildog83

It's still seems weird to me that you guys can't use this to unlock the volts and extend the cards limits.


----------



## Lucky 23

Nice







Whats the stock core voltage?


----------



## sinnedone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> It's still seems weird to me that you guys can't use this to unlock the volts and extend the cards limits.


Is that on air?

What are your temps at say after 15 minutes of gaming or valley or something? Fan speed?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> Is that on air?
> 
> What are your temps at say after 15 minutes of gaming or valley or something? Fan speed?


Yes it's the cooler that came with it. It has never gone above 70c even in heaven.

This was at 1263 core and 1445 memory. On this run max temp was 64c I think. I run my fans at 75 or 80% while benching.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats the stock core voltage?


I think the stock is 1.21, I am not sure to be honest never used it at stock.

Edit: It's 1.25


----------



## FatedFrenzy

The Devil is voltage unlocked like my Windforce I've heard that the core on them OCs very well. But it does have Elpida RAM which doesn't OC as well as the Hynix on both my cards. Though if you can get to the 1450 on it you're set either way.

I have not tried OCing the Windforce by itself. Only in crossfire. I really don't know why I'm stressing as even at the current clocks with my 27" 1080/60 monitor I can play everything on max settings. I just want to push things.

Just like my 8350. I can only get it to 4.6 stable with my comfort level temps (59c)

You're right, I may get worse replacing the XFX with another windforce but the chances are that I would do better with two voltage unlocked GPUs.

So am I just crazy wanting more power that I'm not even going to notice? I mean I'm getting over near 200FPS on simple tests and high 40FPS on the most demanding


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FatedFrenzy*
> 
> The Devil is voltage unlocked like my Windforce I've heard that the core on them OCs very well. But it does have Elpida RAM which doesn't OC as well as the Hynix on both my cards. Though if you can get to the 1450 on it you're set either way.
> 
> I have not tried OCing the Windforce by itself. Only in crossfire. I really don't know why I'm stressing as even at the current clocks with my 27" 1080/60 monitor I can play everything on max settings. I just want to push things.
> 
> Just like my 8350. I can only get it to 4.6 stable with my comfort level temps (59c)
> 
> You're right, I may get worse replacing the XFX with another windforce but the chances are that I would do better with two voltage unlocked GPUs.
> 
> So am I just crazy wanting more power that I'm not even going to notice? I mean I'm getting over near 200FPS on simple tests and high 40FPS on the most demanding


Yep it has 6000 Mhz Elpida chips, that's why they overclock so well but the card limits me to not much more than 1450 which is what, 5800. The core runs bench's all day at 1275 but for gaming I turn it down to 1200 or so and 1400 on memory and have not had issues there at all.


----------



## sinnedone

That's nice Devildog. I might try to see if I can raise the power limit and flash bios to see if that makes a difference on my xfx cards.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FatedFrenzy*
> 
> You're right, I may get worse replacing the XFX with another windforce but the chances are that I would do better with two voltage unlocked GPUs.


I'd try to get older ones then because I think most of the companies have gone through revisions an have since voltage locked most cards.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Yep it has 6000 Mhz Elpida chips, that's why they overclock so well but the card limits me to not much more than 1450 which is what, 5800. The core runs bench's all day at 1275 but for gaming I turn it down to 1200 or so and 1400 on memory and have not had issues there at all.


what voltage do you run at to get 1450 stable?


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I think the stock is 1.21, I am not sure to be honest never used it at stock.
> 
> Edit: It's 1.25


Right on, just curious since im going to start overclocking my 7870.


----------



## FatedFrenzy

Devildog83, just curious, why do you down lock for gaming?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FatedFrenzy*
> 
> Devildog83, just curious, why do you down lock for gaming?


That's a very good question,

First off I want to make sure I get longevity out of the card and I am afraid to run for hours at max clocks I will lose some and second at 1200/1400 I get good gaming performance and never worry about heat at all. To some it my seem crazy but to me it makes sense.

I have a question, I will have some issues finding another Devil to XFire because they were limited edition and if I get one I will have to get a used one if I do, so what would be a good card to buy to pair up with the Devil? I was looking at the Asus DC2 Ghz but I am not sure if I can match the clocks and I don't want to bring down the Devil too much.


----------



## FatedFrenzy

Hey, you're only as strong as your weakest card. If you're happy with what your devil can do, and I would be, don't worry about if the Asus will OC better or not.

Also, don't discard the idea of a used card so easily. First off, the 7870 Devil hasn't been out that long, as you know, so a used one wouldn't have been used for long.

Second, there are a lot of people out there, like my self, that take very good care of everything they own (hell I have white sneakers from 2007 that still look brand new because I clean them). I have picked up quite a few used cards in my day and have not been disappointed yet. You gotta know how to look. One good sign that the card has been taken care of, of course not always, but if the owner has all the original paperwork and packaging. Most people who keep that stuff think of longevity.


----------



## Maximization

all used video cards i have gotten have worked splendid.


----------



## Devildog83

I suppose you are right, now I just have to find one.


----------



## dmfree88

Maybe get a 7870 hawk







. If u think it will pair well i can direct you to who i got mine from he had one more for sale. Great deal. Then when u get bored or upgrade u can sell me the hawk lol. If not im sure youll find another devil at some point


----------



## Gereti

mm, you guy's are thinking to get second 7870 and i'm going to think to get 6950/6970 CF to my 1st computer (well, 7870 is now on my sugo sg02 pc with athlon II x4 becose i'm goint to send my mobo on warranty)

found one 6950 2gb with 75€ price, and one of my friend's own 6970 with 0.5y warranty, and he doesn't use it anymore (just bought new 7970 Matrix with 300€ (not platinum, just Matrix)), now i just going to try that he could bring that damn 6970 to me (maby 20km from him to me)


----------



## bluedevil

Quick question, is my Sapphire HD7870 OC a decent card? Thinking about getting a Gigabyte R9 270X for the quieter, more efficient HSF.

I have also toyed with the idea of doing "The Red Mod" on it with a H60/620. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## Fatman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Quick question, is my Sapphire HD7870 OC a decent card?


I run 2 of them without any issues. I can run most of the games I own on the highest setting, newer games obviously I can't. That being said they are still good quiet, solid cards.








Sapphire does have a stigma of being a cheaper built card, but I've been using Sapphire cards for years without any RMA's.


----------



## FatedFrenzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fatman811*
> 
> I can run most of the games I own on the highest setting, newer games obviously I can't.


Are you using the monitor in your sig rig? I'm just curious what you can't play at max settings with two 7870's at 1080p? I'm seriously not being a dick, I'm curious. I know I can blaze through anything I've ever thrown at mine at max w/o going lower than the high 40's for FPS (and that was benchmarking not gaming). Granted I have never tried heavily modded Skyrim with them or anything using the Cryengine.


----------



## Tcoppock

Check out my Hd 7870 Devil, i bought the last one off newegg, i wanted 2.
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/ububb/


----------



## Fatman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FatedFrenzy*
> 
> Are you using the monitor in your sig rig? I'm just curious what you can't play at max settings with two 7870's at 1080p? I'm seriously not being a dick, I'm curious. I know I can blaze through anything I've ever thrown at mine at max w/o going lower than the high 40's for FPS (and that was benchmarking not gaming). Granted I have never tried heavily modded Skyrim with them or anything using the Cryengine.


Yes, I'm using the Dell 24" from my sig. When I say "newer games" I am referring to Crysis 3, Watch Dogs, or anything that the recommended system reqs are above what I am running. Then of course I could be doing something wrong as I am fairly new to higher end PC gaming and I'm not always the brightest crayon in the box.


----------



## FatedFrenzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tcoppock*
> 
> Check out my Hd 7870 Devil, i bought the last one off newegg, i wanted 2.
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/ububb/


Dude, that's a sick ass OC. I'm jealous! I've never seen such a high OC on a 7870. How many volts are you giving the core to beast like that?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tcoppock*
> 
> Check out my Hd 7870 Devil, i bought the last one off newegg, i wanted 2.
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/ububb/


You have mine beat by a bit. Can you run heaven at max settings with those clocks, LOL?


----------



## Tcoppock

the board is volt modded, its setting at 1.35v on the core. Its under water. Bought the card cause my 7870 myst died, i think its a good replacement.


----------



## Tcoppock

dling heaven now to see where this card stacks up, but i really wish newegg would have had another to crossfire this beast.


----------



## Devildog83

Great card, if you can run heaven at max I would love to see that. I could not let that stand though.

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/z6uw9/

I am also looking for 1 more of these or at least a Hawk to pair it with since they have about the same clocks. I don't think the Hawk has 6 Ghz mem chips although I could be wrong.


----------



## Tcoppock

what is you heaven score?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tcoppock*
> 
> what is you heaven score?


This is my highest so far, I cannot run heaven at max over about 1275/1450. It just black screens and I have to restart.


----------



## Devildog83

What are you using to overclock and how did you get the board to overvolt?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tcoppock*
> 
> what is you heaven score?


Gotta run for a bit to do some work but I would love to see your Heaven run and maybe 3Dmark 11, if you can stay stable you should crush the record at those clocks.


----------



## Tcoppock

Hd 7870 volt mod= http://www.overclock.net/t/1232098/lab501-amds-hd-7870-volt-modded-to-1500mhz#post_16767058
I am attempting unigine heaven on fs but its giving me an error ill figure it out soon, ill try 3dmark i have to go to work soon


----------



## Tcoppock

ill never touch the record btw http://hwbot.org/submission/2282015_elmor_3dmark11___performance_radeon_hd_7870_11567_marks
Thats the record


----------



## Tcoppock

3dmark 11 score = 
Yes i know not valid, beta drivers 13.11


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tcoppock*
> 
> 3dmark 11 score =
> Yes i know not valid, beta drivers 13.11


thats impressive. i get about that same score with my 7970 1200/1600 and 3570k 5.0ghz


----------



## dmfree88

that makes my 7870 look like a little girl







you got a good card there







. 13k vs my 9k xD:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7369325

and i have the #1 graphics score for single 7870 on a 8350. So you must be doing something right







. Devil has the same card as you and he was barely lower in graphics score and beat me in combined. 13k is pretty high i wish mine could do that.


----------



## bluedevil

I need to sell my 7870....only got 9k


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> I need to sell my 7870....only got 9k


i had to put a heavy OC on mine to get 9.4k. I dont think theres anything wrong with yours, hes just got a golden card or something







. Mines a 7870 hawk and it didnt do near that good. devildog has the same card that guy has and didn't do near that good. that cards gotta be golden


----------



## Milestailsprowe

OK so after installing the new beta drivers my GPU went belly up and after a weekend of doing whatever I could find to fix it I"m not at the point where the gpu comes up as a Microsoft Basic Display Adapter. Nothing is being pushed through gpu because it will not display picture . ATI drivers keep failing at CCC install after detection, ATiflash says no valid adapter. and GPU Z sees the card is radeon but the rest is a mess.

Can I get any help trying to fix this?


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tcoppock*
> 
> 3dmark 11 score =
> Yes i know not valid, beta drivers 13.11


i found your score

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7389754

_"This result is invalid as Virtu MVP HyperFormance was enabled. Please turn off Virtu MVP and re-run the benchmark.

This message can appear only with motherboards that support Lucidlogix Virtu MVP HyperFormance technology. HyperFormance modifies the rendering in Futuremark benchmarks in a way that makes the score unsuitable for comparing system performance with results that do not use it. You should disable HyperFormance in Virtu control panel and re-run the benchmark to get a score that can be used for comparisons."_

im not sure what hyperformance does but you should disable and re-run for a more valid result. Graphics drivers not that important but this may effect drastically.

I got curious because you took the time to black it out. Why black it out if its just the graphics driver? very un-professional shoulda atleast mentioned both even if it doesnt make much of a difference.


----------



## Fatman811

http://www.lucidlogix.com/technology-hyperformance.html
Quick breakdown of HyperFormace.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> I need to sell my 7870....only got 9k


9k is a nice 7870 score, just get 1 more and get it up to 12 or 13k.


----------



## Devildog83

Mine is greyed out but that's just because I am also running the newest driver. Mine is not the beta but the newest and is still not approved but should be soon. It's kinda what I thought even with volt modified board I did not think that those clocks would be stable enough to run Heaven or even 3Dmark11 without crashing. We have the same card, the results can't be that different.

I just noticed it was @ 1240/1425, there is no way @ those clocks he could have beaten our scores. My physics were higher and my clocks were 1275/1450 with the same card and I know my CPU blows the 2500k away.


----------



## dmfree88

probably has 2x cards or something, idk seems ridiculously high especially without ln2


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> i found your score
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7389754
> 
> "This result is invalid as Virtu MVP HyperFormance was enabled. Please turn off Virtu MVP and re-run the benchmark.


Well, that explains allot...I was like..."dang, he beat my 7970 by a good 2k points...what am I doing wrong?"

VirtuMVP is a really crappy software with HUGE issues. The idea is great, and it does show boosts in lots of synthetic tests, but it makes a mess of allot of games. I had floating sheep, speedhacked npcs, and all sorts of other physics issues in Skyrim when I paired my 3570k and HD7850, with no appreciable gains in FPS. I think VirtuMVP is intels version of what AMD has almost got right, and hopefully will get right with Kaveri...the ability to xfire iGPU with a discrete GPU. Its a shame that Intel sucks the big floppy donkey balls when it comes to iGPU.

To the guy posting these scores: we can understand invalid drivers, most of us cant get a valid result because we like beta...but dont piss on my leg and tell me its raining.

Edit to add: here is my score with a 7970 at 1200/1700 and my 3570k at 5.0, still not as high as the virtumvp result...


----------



## Fatman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> To the guy posting these scores: we can understand invalid drivers, most of us cant get a valid result because we like beta...but dont piss on my leg and tell me its raining.


----------



## Tcoppock

OK, i wasnt trying to piss on no ones leg. here's a legit score with out, virtu.http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7394266

As you can see the card still beats your card (by a small margin) and so does my processor








Now like i said I'm not trying to bs anyone, of course the first score wasn't legit. I didn't have time to post that virtu was on because i had to go to work. Again sorry if you thought i was trying to deceive u.


----------



## Darkchild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milestailsprowe*
> 
> OK so after installing the new beta drivers my GPU went belly up and after a weekend of doing whatever I could find to fix it I"m not at the point where the gpu comes up as a Microsoft Basic Display Adapter. Nothing is being pushed through gpu because it will not display picture . ATI drivers keep failing at CCC install after detection, ATiflash says no valid adapter. and GPU Z sees the card is radeon but the rest is a mess.
> 
> Can I get any help trying to fix this?


funny you should ask i just did this this weekend i got bored and decided to flash my asus 7870 to asus r9 270x lol. it didnt work and i bricked it. Had to use jumper method to recover Jumper pin 1 and 8 on vbios chip. once i did the jumper it was fairly easy to reflash the card back to normal. this guide here: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=115240 and http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eYm2BjagCP8
only things i did different was i didnt solder i hand made a jumper and i did the flashing thru windows. My asus card back in Top form. hope this helps
Side note: Hopefully you have a second gpu to install while you do this lucky for me my powercolor 7870 vortex 2 was in slot 1


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tcoppock*
> 
> OK, i wasnt trying to piss on no ones leg. here's a legit score with out, virtu.http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7394266
> 
> As you can see the card still beats your card (by a small margin) and so does my processor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now like i said I'm not trying to bs anyone, of course the first score wasn't legit. I didn't have time to post that virtu was on because i had to go to work. Again sorry if you thought i was trying to deceive u.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tcoppock*
> 
> Now that's more like it, when you blacked it out and posted an unrealistic score with out saying anything you should have expected that kind of response. I do love the Devil and that is a great run.
> 
> By the way since you mentioned the physics score, that is at 5.0 Ghz while my run was at 4.8, I am sure a run at 5.0 Ghz for me would be around that too. Mines an fx 8350 though.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tcoppock*
> 
> OK, i wasnt trying to piss on no ones leg. here's a legit score with out, virtu.http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7394266
> 
> As you can see the card still beats your card (by a small margin) and so does my processor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now like i said I'm not trying to bs anyone, of course the first score wasn't legit. I didn't have time to post that virtu was on because i had to go to work. Again sorry if you thought i was trying to deceive u.


nice score i figured it would still pwn me







. But yea before seemed way too far ahead without having some amazing cooling







.


----------



## Devildog83

2x7870's, 1 7970 or a 280x, what do ya'll think?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> 2x7870's, 1 7970 or a 280x, what do ya'll think?


>>

You already have one 7870...seems like a no brainer, cheapest and best performance.


----------



## FatedFrenzy

After patiently waiting for the 290x to come out, and thinking about the fact that I'm currently using a single 27" 1080p monitor; I believe that I've decided to just keep my 7870 crossfire setup.

At 1080p, even with advances in technology, I can't imagine noticing a difference with the human eye between my current setup and a 290x. Infact, if I go the scientific route and only run the tech. Numbers, not the bench numbers, the only card that makes sense to actually spend money on that I would notice a difference in would be a 7990.

I researched the 7950, most tests said that there really is no reason to bother as a heavily OC'd 7870 isn't much different from an OC'd 7950. I looked into Tahiti LE cards ... From what I found, they're great cards ... When they're running correctly. From my research ive heard too many issues and complaints of driver issues and vdrops and the like to make me what to switch my unproblematic Pitcairns to Tahiti LEs.

A 780 Classified or a Titan is more than im willing to spend on a GPU, especially if im going to defect.

So I guess ... I think I'll just try and pick up another Gigabyte 7870 cheap to replace the one XFX black edition that has a voltage lock, work on getting the cards past my current 1100/1450 and just rock it until 16nm/20Nm comea out ... Whichever is first.

Idk maybe ill find a really good deal on a 7990 and say "F-it ... Time to rock out with my **** out." and I mean the male pheasant I have beside me ... Not swearing on the forum

Pretty bird ... Such a pretty bird ... Yes you are ... Pretty b ... AaaHHHhhh its pecking out my eyes!


----------



## Maximization

i still seem to running everything fine with maxed out settings on my 27.5 inch 1920x1200 monitor. With the price drops recently, i am waiting it out now. Crossfired 7870's still work fine. Nvidia and AMD are in a price war a little bit.


----------



## sinnedone

At 1080p for now 2gb seems to be fine. I know my crossfired setup puts me up into 780 levels in some games and benchmarks and the rest of the time im getting better than single 770 or 7970 performance.

I will say though if I find a good deal on say 2 280x's (or 7970's) I might jump on that though.


----------



## FatedFrenzy

Ugh ... I really gotta stop posting when I've been drinking. I ramble ... More than usual.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> At 1080p for now 2gb seems to be fine. I know my crossfired setup puts me up into 780 levels in some games and benchmarks and the rest of the time im getting better than single 770 or 7970 performance.
> 
> I will say though if I find a good deal on say 2 280x's (or 7970's) I might jump on that though.


I thought about this as well, but like I said, I have to keep in mind that I'm only running at 1080p with a single monitor and don't plan on changing that in the foreseeable future.

Its not so much that I don't have the money for two 7970s, a 7990, Titan, or 290x, I just worry about wasting it. I don't want to spend money on something in not going to notice the difference in with the human eye. And some cards just cost more than I'm willing to spend when it's just going to be replaced in two years (or maybe less).


----------



## Gereti

hmm, finland have good deal with 7970's, XFX 7970DD 229€+never settle gold (mjeah, xfx's, but still)
7950 XFX pay's 199€+ game's


----------



## Tcoppock

I had to push it a little further:thumb: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7400007
 ill see if i cant get more out of it


----------



## Truedeal

Theres an *MSI 7850* selling for $110 on newegg.

Does anyone have this particular 7850, and would like to share their experiences?


----------



## Lucky 23

ill post my scores later today. I got the new 3dmark though, so results will probably different


----------



## JadedPrimate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> hmm, finland have good deal with 7970's, XFX 7970DD 229€+never settle gold (mjeah, xfx's, but still)
> 7950 XFX pay's 199€+ game's


Is that a deal from a specific webshop? I only know a few Finnish webshops, and they seem very expensive.


----------



## Devildog83

I have 2 schools of thought now, get another 7870, I.E. a Devil or Hawk or sell the Devil I have and add about $200 to get a 7970 Matrix. Either way it looks like around $200 will be the cash output. What do you guys think will end up being the best performing set-up? The Hawk is not Tahiti is it? The Devil is Pitcairn.


----------



## FatedFrenzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> hmm, finland have good deal with 7970's, XFX 7970DD 229€+never settle gold (mjeah, xfx's, but still)
> 7950 XFX pay's 199€+ game's


I would really suggest spending more on a 7970 with a better cooler, if you're stuck on getting a 7970.

I have owned one and you can do the research yourself. They're Ghost and DD coolers are great for the Pitcairn chip but is one of the worst for the Tahiti.

Maybe the XFX Ghost2 cooler will be better like on the 280x. There is little info on it yet. From what I saw the Matrix ran hotter but the Vapor X ran cooler. But that was one sites side by side comparison.


----------



## Tcoppock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is greyed out but that's just because I am also running the newest driver. Mine is not the beta but the newest and is still not approved but should be soon. It's kinda what I thought even with volt modified board I did not think that those clocks would be stable enough to run Heaven or even 3Dmark11 without crashing. We have the same card, the results can't be that different.
> 
> I just noticed it was @ 1240/1425, there is no way @ those clocks he could have beaten our scores. My physics were higher and my clocks were 1275/1450 with the same card and I know my CPU blows the 2500k away.


Lets See You do 5ghz and push your card even further.


----------



## FatedFrenzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I have 2 schools of thought now, get another 7870, I.E. a Devil or Hawk or sell the Devil I have and add about $200 to get a 7970 Matrix. Either way it looks like around $200 will be the cash output. What do you guys think will end up being the best performing set-up? The Hawk is not Tahiti is it? The Devil is Pitcairn.


I would definitely go with another 7870. The hawk is a Pitcairn as well. The only Tahiti's were The Powercolor PCS+ Myst, Sapphire 7870 XT, Club3D Joker, and a small batch of XFX 7870s only sold by one site and only in the UK.

I feel like you'll be sorry with the Matrix. It is one of the best 7970s but can be argued that it's not the best. Plus it's a 3 slot so when you get the itch to crossfire, you most likely wouldn't be able to.


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JadedPrimate*
> 
> Is that a deal from a specific webshop? I only know a few Finnish webshops, and they seem very expensive.


well, it's one webshop price, jimm's pc-store's price
http://www.jimms.fi/tuote/FX-795A-TDFC-BUNDLE

And for FatedFrenzy: I know that one, and i'm not going to buy that, i try buy one 6990 from one finnish forum (one friend have one 6970 on non use, what i could buy later, to third gpu if needed


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FatedFrenzy*
> 
> I would definitely go with another 7870. The hawk is a Pitcairn as well. The only Tahiti's were The Powercolor PCS+ Myst, Sapphire 7870 XT, Club3D Joker, and a small batch of XFX 7870s only sold by one site and only in the UK.
> 
> I feel like you'll be sorry with the Matrix. It is one of the best 7970s but can be argued that it's not the best. Plus it's a 3 slot so when you get the itch to crossfire, you most likely wouldn't be able to.


Agreed, I could not X-Fire a 3 slot card with my rig. I am just going to try and find another Devil or a the very least a Hawk to X-Fire. The bottom 3rd of my motherboard needs to have something in it. It's a huge waste of space.







The search is on for those before X-Mas comes.

Edit: I am looking and it would fit although it would sit kinda close to the PSU. It's 3 slot but less than 3" wide and my motherboard is configured perfectly for it because the 1st and 4th slots are 16x. I would have to get some blowers to keep the case cool but I have heard they run pretty cool for 7970's and 0 coil whine. Running 2 of those at 1100/6600 would be something to see. I am still not sure,







. I think if the Devils were still available it would make the choice a bit easier. AHA even better yet - 2 x Devil13 7990's.


----------



## Tcoppock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Agreed, I could not X-Fire a 3 slot card with my rig. I am just going to try and find another Devil or a the very least a Hawk to X-Fire. The bottom 3rd of my motherboard needs to have something in it. It's a huge waste of space.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The search is on for those before X-Mas comes.
> 
> Edit: I am looking and it would fit although it would sit kinda close to the PSU. It's 3 slot but less than 3" wide and my motherboard is configured perfectly for it because the 1st and 4th slots are 16x. I would have to get some blowers to keep the case cool but I have heard they run pretty cool for 7970's and 0 coil whine. Running 2 of those at 1100/6600 would be something to see. I am still not sure,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I think if the Devils were still available it would make the choice a bit easier. AHA even better yet - 2 x Devil13 7990's.


It will be hard to find another devil seeing they only made a few


----------



## Gereti

okay guy's, i was going to buy friend 6970 ref, but he was laxy to bring to me so i looked website's, and bought used 6990, well, couple hours that i paid it, friend say that he's going to bring 6970 me on friday
well... then i'm going to use 6990+6970 on CF ;/
well...well..well...
well, i paid 210€ 6990 with post's, and i pay maby 80e from 6970 (0.5y warranty lefti, and i get 2x2gb+2x1gb ddr3 ram+FX8320 stock cooler too) :/
now i'm pretty sure i leave my 7870 on my matx rig


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> i get 2x2gb+2x1gb ddr3


I dont quite understand this part of your post. I thought that the 6970 has 2gb ddr5?


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I dont quite understand this part of your post. I thought that the 6970 has 2gb ddr5?


mjeah but those are DDR3, not GDDR5, those are ram memory, stick's, what i get from friend too


----------



## Devildog83

What about this card - better than the 7970 Matrix?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Order=BESTMATCH&Description=r9+280x+matrix&N=-1&isNodeId=1


----------



## dmfree88

if i remember correctly its the same card basically isnt it?


----------



## Lucky 23

Here is my score on Fire Strike if anyone has the newest 3dMark. Guess i got to have a better card or crossfire for this benchmark


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Here is my score on Fire Strike if anyone has the newest 3dMark. Guess i got to have a better card or crossfire for this benchmark


Firestrike makes me cringe...I wonder if a bank of 290x cards would get over 60fps


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Firestrike makes me cringe...I wonder if a bank of 290x cards would get over 60fps


Serious, LOL. I'm going to OC my card and update the drivers then see how much it improves


----------



## FatedFrenzy

A rant, a revelation, and a desicion:

I don't get a lot of free time between my job and my wife. When I do have said "freetime" I usually feel like I should be doing something productive so my computer time gets put on the back burner, thus why I have many games that are quite old downloaded and either unplayed or unfinished. That's why I still have never _quite_ finished fine tuning my crossfire set up.

After getting a lot of freezes in Tomb Raider, I chalked it up to it being the game itself, I mean after looking it up, it is a very common issue, and it froze in places that others had the same issues.

Well then I FINALLY started playing Metro last night and I had some tearing in the pause screen when I'd press start (pause) and the tutorial signs along with any dialog text would flicker, especially if up together. Then it would also freeze periodically. So I decided to try and fine tune my GPUs a bit more.

As I'm stress testing, I was watching temps (I always noticed that one ran a little hotter than the other). But using Afterburner and Kombuster can be confusing when crossfiring because sometimes they call them GPU1/GPU2 and others GPU0/GPU1 and then not tell you which is which. That's when I opened GPU-Z to crossreference temps.

Basically, I found out that in serious stress testing, my Gigabyte Ghz Windforce was only hitting temp highs of around 72c while my XFX DD Black Edition was hitting in the low 80s! And the windforce would actually hover in the high 60s while the BE would be in the mid to high 70s in the average.

So I'm getting rid of the XFX and buying another Windforce. It really makes me wish XFX didn't make such good PSUs. I used to be such a fan and now I just want to swear them off.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Here is my score on Fire Strike if anyone has the newest 3dMark. Guess i got to have a better card or crossfire for this benchmark


You can get a bit higher with a 7870 on firestrike -


----------



## Tcoppock

edit this score is messed up will repost soon with it fixed


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> You can get a bit higher with a 7870 on firestrike -


Sweet I will be working on this







On a side note i did unlock OC Madness Achievement on Steam


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Sweet I will be working on this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note i did unlock OC Madness Achievement on Steam


Not familiar with that, what is it?


----------



## Devildog83

I need to ask, something is holding me back on this card and I am not sure what it is. I have seen other 7870's get to 1500Mhz but if I go there when I am running 3Dmark11 or Heaven 4.0 it black screens on me. Pretty much anything over 1450 will not work even in games. The voltage limit with the new Afterburner Beta is 1.3v and I have seen that it draws very close to that under heavy load. Do I need more volts? Is there a program that would allow me to go higher? I have no heat issues as the GPU only get's to the high 60's max and the VRM's around 70C max.

For consistent runs my max is around 1265/1450 at 1.3v with +20%. Like this -


----------



## Buehlar

@DevilDog
Are you OCing the CPU at the same time? If so, try without CPU OClocked.
How many watts total are you pulling during the run?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> @DevilDog
> Are you OCing the CPU at the same time? If so, try without CPU OClocked.
> How many watts total are you pulling during the run?


I did a short heaven run and here is what I got, so you think maybe clocking the CPU down would allow more overclocking on the GPU?


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I did a short heaven run and here is what I got, so you think maybe clocking the CPU down would allow more overclocking on the GPU?


Just wondering if pushing you PSU close to it's limits may be playing a factor. It may or may not be the case but wouldn't hurt to give it a try.


----------



## BWAS1000

Jeez, My VisionTek card is very problematic right now, fan fell off, screws, DVI Port, and CF Connector starting to rust. Card sometimes isn't even detected by the board, and it never runs at x16 like its supposed to.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWAS1000*
> 
> Jeez, My VisionTek card is very problematic right now, fan fell off, screws, DVI Port, and CF Connector starting to rust. Card sometimes isn't even detected by the board, and it never runs at x16 like its supposed to.


If you are seeing rust on the IO then the PCI contacts could also be a bit corroded and cause issues with it being detected properly.
Try removing the card, cleaning the contacts and reseating it.
Unless of course you're looking for a good excuse to ugrade


----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> [quote name="BWAS1000" url="/t/1231670/official-the-amd-radeon-7800-owners-club/3400#post_21103062"]Jeez, My VisionTek card is very problematic right now, fan fell off, screws, DVI Port, and CF Connector starting to rust. Card sometimes isn't even detected by the board, and it never runs at x16 like its supposed to.


If you are seeing rust on the IO then the PCI contacts could also be a bit corroded and cause issues with it being detected properly.Try removing the card, cleaning the contacts and reseating it.Unless of course you're looking for a good excuse to ugrade [/QUOTE]
I'm gonma RMA it. They don't allow modifications, so new cooler is out of the question. I didn't try cleaning contacts l, but reseated multiple times, no go. I'm planning to upgrade, with a lot if saving, odd jobs and a christmas present, I hope tonging LGA2011 and an i7 3820k, though a deal on the 3820 or 3930k may be able to sway me.









Sent from my BLU Magic using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Not familiar with that, what is it?


It just like the games you own on steam. You can unlock achievements as you play. Same thing for 3dMark, you can unlock achievements as you bench your system.


----------



## Melcar

I just bought an Asus HD7850. Is it possible to flash it with a BIOS of a HD7870, kinda of like you could with a HD6850 -> HD6870 to get the frequency boost.

Original card
http://www.asus.com/us/Graphics_Cards/HD7850DC22GD5V2/

Flash it to this
https://www.asus.com/Graphics_Cards/HD7870DC2TG2GD5V2/#overview


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melcar*
> 
> I just bought an Asus HD7850. Is it possible to flash it with a BIOS of a HD7870, kinda of like you could with a HD6850 -> HD6870 to get the frequency boost.
> 
> Original card
> http://www.asus.com/us/Graphics_Cards/HD7850DC22GD5V2/
> 
> Flash it to this
> https://www.asus.com/Graphics_Cards/HD7870DC2TG2GD5V2/#overview


Just OC it or mod the BIOS.

http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18411129


----------



## Devildog83

3DMark11 will not give me scores anymore - I get this


----------



## Melcar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Just OC it or mod the BIOS.
> 
> http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18411129


How can you mod the bios? In the past I would use rbe.

The reason I want to do this is because I want my OC to carry over to Linux.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> 3DMark11 will not give me scores anymore - I get this


weird sounds like it needs re-installed. maybe after the latest update somehow your shortcut got screwed up. did you try un-install + re-install?


----------



## BWAS1000

I may have been saved, a clean of the contacts and I am up and running, it would seem jumping through the RMA hoops was unnecessary, though I'm trying to get them to send me out another cooler, as I Still don't have a fan, I'll go aftermarket if I have to. Hopefully the contacts was the only problem with the card, I don't wanna have to RMA this card.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWAS1000*
> 
> I may have been saved, a clean of the contacts and I am up and running, it would seem jumping through the RMA hoops was unnecessary, though I'm trying to get them to send me out another cooler, as I Still don't have a fan, I'll go aftermarket if I have to. Hopefully the contacts was the only problem with the card, I don't wanna have to RMA this card.


Glad to hear it








A warm humid climate can cause corrosion issues with the PCI contacts. The moist salty air will also rust metals more quickly.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> weird sounds like it needs re-installed. maybe after the latest update somehow your shortcut got screwed up. did you try un-install + re-install?


I did that, no luck. I was thinking about buying the advanced but I don't want to do it with this happening.


----------



## Devildog83

As some of you may know already I am looking to X-Fire with my 7870 Devil. I am looking at the Gigabyte Windforce, Asus direct CU2 v2 and the Hawk. I know all 3 of these are owned by folks in here so can you all give me an idea of which you think is the best and why? Just so you know, so far I am leaning toward the Asus because I heard that it overclocks better and I need a good overclocker to match my Devil and it stays very cool. My 1st choice would be another Devil which is impossible to find right now and pricy and 2nd would be the Hawk but it's hard to find and pricy. $200 is about max unless I hogtie the old lady for a while. So basically it's Asus or Gigabyte.


----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Glad to hear it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A warm humid climate can cause corrosion issues with the PCI contacts. The moist salty air will also rust metals more quickly.


Salt air isn't really a problem, but warm moist air is. Damn tropics, sometimes you really are annoying. Well, as soon as I get this thing off my motherboard box and into a decent case I'll probably invest in a dehumidifier. The weird thing is, it was in the slot for months when this started happening.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> As some of you may know already I am looking to X-Fire with my 7870 Devil. I am looking at the Gigabyte Windforce, Asus direct CU2 v2 and the Hawk. I know all 3 of these are owned by folks in here so can you all give me an idea of which you think is the best and why? Just so you know, so far I am leaning toward the Asus because I heard that it overclocks better and I need a good overclocker to match my Devil and it stays very cool. My 1st choice would be another Devil which is impossible to find right now and pricy and 2nd would be the Hawk but it's hard to find and pricy. $200 is about max unless I hogtie the old lady for a while. So basically it's Asus or Gigabyte.


I'll run you some benches on a DCII V2 later tonight


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> I'll run you some benches on a DCII V2 later tonight


Awesome, do you think it would be a good match for the Devil.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Awesome, do you think it would be a good match for the Devil.


We gonna find out in a little bit, haven't had time to tweak setting and push em too hard but I hear they OC pretty good tho.








Post up stock and "sweet spot" OC benchs and which version of beta driver you're using on your devil


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> We gonna find out in a little bit, haven't had time to tweak setting and push em too hard but I hear they OC pretty good tho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post up stock and "sweet spot" OC benchs and which version of beta driver you're using on your devil


13.11 beta1, I tried beta6 and 7 but they gave me issues.Stock is 1100/1200, gaming 1200/1400 and bench 1250/1450.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> 13.11 beta1, I tried beta6 and 7 but they gave me issues.Stock is 1100/1200, gaming 1200/1400 and bench 1250/1450.


These are my settings to break 9k http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7414945
CPU 3770K @ stock clock 3.9Ghz

DCII-V2
Core/1275
MEM/1350

Volts @ 1.344mv
lowered voltage to 1.25mv and blue screened so I'll fine tune the mem and voltage more tomorrow
and throw 4.7GHz to the CPU to see what happens


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> As some of you may know already I am looking to X-Fire with my 7870 Devil. I am looking at the Gigabyte Windforce, Asus direct CU2 v2 and the Hawk. I know all 3 of these are owned by folks in here so can you all give me an idea of which you think is the best and why? Just so you know, so far I am leaning toward the Asus because I heard that it overclocks better and I need a good overclocker to match my Devil and it stays very cool. My 1st choice would be another Devil which is impossible to find right now and pricy and 2nd would be the Hawk but it's hard to find and pricy. $200 is about max unless I hogtie the old lady for a while. So basically it's Asus or Gigabyte.


Even though the hawk is pricey id say its worth it. I havent been able to successfully overclock my ram as high as yours. Nor are the temps as good. But Id imagine that its probably still one of the better 2 fan designs. Plus the gpu reactor is a nice feature, My psu combod with the 650ti boost had a ugly coil whine. so did the 560ti boost and the gts250. Which the gts250 had no noise problems prior on my old PC so might just be this psu. But none the less I have not heard any weird noises or coil whine with this card. Happy to say the gpu reactor seems to do its job







. If you can manage to find one I doubt you will be disappointed.

If I had your cooler on my card I bet I could push further







. The core seems to have room to play while memory seems to fall short. But cooling is having trouble keeping up aswell, need water cooler or a 3 fan cooler.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



GPU Reactor Create the Ultimate Power Core The MSI R7870 Hawk implements the innovative "GPU Reactor" power panel which, when installed on the back of the GPU, increases 5 times current volume, reduces power supply noise by 20%, and improves overall overclocking stability. MSI GPU Reactor is easy to install and has built in safety features that make it easy even for ordinary users to install and remove.


----------



## FatedFrenzy

I haven't been able to OC my Windforce core any past the 1100 clock in comes in due to my voltage locked XFX card. But I've gotten the memory up to 1450.

I know it runs SUPER cool, always in the 60s when benching. I'll be replacing the XFX with another windforce here in a week or so. I guess then I can tell you how well they do.


----------



## Darkchild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> As some of you may know already I am looking to X-Fire with my 7870 Devil. I am looking at the Gigabyte Windforce, Asus direct CU2 v2 and the Hawk. I know all 3 of these are owned by folks in here so can you all give me an idea of which you think is the best and why? Just so you know, so far I am leaning toward the Asus because I heard that it overclocks better and I need a good overclocker to match my Devil and it stays very cool. My 1st choice would be another Devil which is impossible to find right now and pricy and 2nd would be the Hawk but it's hard to find and pricy. $200 is about max unless I hogtie the old lady for a while. So basically it's Asus or Gigabyte.


i have the Asus 7870 v2 and it does oc like a beast it tops my powercolor vortex 2 by 100mhz on the core and at 1.3 volts the card tops out at about 57c on full load tho i did redo the thermal paste when i bought it. powercolor maxes at 1175 at 1.3v the asus ive had as high as 1280 and can run it at 1250 24/7. the memory i keep at 1375 as performance gains stop there and seem to drop off as soon as i do 1380 or higher (both cards show the same limit there) hope this helps. I wanted a Devil but i had so many problems with the vortex 2 card i opted not to buy powercolor again. Sapphire has never failed me and so far Asus has not either.


----------



## Devildog83

Thanks for all of that guys. I noticed that you are voltage unlocked in GPU Tweak Buehlar, I installed it to mine but the voltage is locked at 2.0 and I can't find anywhere to unlock it. I would love to be able to get to 3.5 on this so I can get the mem to 1500mhz and maybe 1300 on the core. MSI Afterburned get's me to 3.0v.

I still cannot get 3Dmark11 to give me a score anymore. At the end when it's supposed to go to the score page I get this - I have uninstalled/reinstalled, reinstalled the system info portion several times and no matter what after I run the bench - nothing. Could it have something to do with the Beta driver version? It says that 3Dmark GUI had disconnected.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkchild*
> 
> i have the Asus 7870 v2 and it does oc like a beast it tops my powercolor vortex 2 by 100mhz on the core and at 1.3 volts the card tops out at about 57c on full load tho i did redo the thermal paste when i bought it. powercolor maxes at 1175 at 1.3v the asus ive had as high as 1280 and can run it at 1250 24/7. the memory i keep at 1375 as performance gains stop there and seem to drop off as soon as i do 1380 or higher (both cards show the same limit there) hope this helps. I wanted a Devil but i had so many problems with the vortex 2 card i opted not to buy powercolor again. Sapphire has never failed me and so far Asus has not either.


Thanks, the Asus sounds nice to me.

Check this, I think this would X-Fire well with the 7870 or is it Tahiti? https://www.facebook.com/notes/powercolor-ati-graphics/powercolor-reveals-the-darkness-power-with-devil-r9-270x/10151995962791420

Edit: I will not, it is Tahiti. I could sell the 7870 Devil and get 2 of these.


----------



## FatedFrenzy

Idk I thought about it, but then I did a little research and found out that people were having more issues than I found comfortable with their Tahiti LE cards.

Check out the 7870 Tahiti LE club. Just spending 2 min on it you'll see many people with issues asking others for help.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FatedFrenzy*
> 
> Idk I thought about it, but then I did a little research and found out that people were having more issues than I found comfortable with their Tahiti LE cards.
> 
> Check out the 7870 Tahiti LE club. Just spending 2 min on it you'll see many people with issues asking others for help.


I don't think the 270x is Tahiti now that I did some searching. I think it will X-Fire with because it is Pitcairn related not Tahiti.


----------



## Melcar

Well, I learned two things today. The DirectCU II unit on the HD7850, as sleek as it looks, is **** compared to the old Twin Turbo. Well not **** ****, but sucks in comparison. If Asus had gone with bigger fans it would have been a more than decent cooler. No matter how many heatpipes or how badass your cooler looks, strapping on small ass fans on it is not a good choice. Keeps the GPU below 70*C and enven at those temps it only revs. up to 30%, so it's alright noise wise. At least it does not bend the card.
Second, do not ever use Furmark. I ran a stress test for 10 min to check how well the cooler performed, rebooted and the card started artifacting like crazy at the BIOS screen. Freaked out and decided to flash the BIOS with an update Asus has on their website. That fixed it it seems.


----------



## dmfree88

Change your fan profile.. it will be louder but you will likely get better results. Mine doesnt do well over 70 either. Had to change fan speed. I idle with 2 monitors at 46ish but peak out gaming at 62 after hours overclocked to 1186/1337. Its not asus but its two little tiny fans


----------



## Melcar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Change your fan profile.. it will be louder but you will likely get better results. Mine doesnt do well over 70 either. Had to change fan speed. I idle with 2 monitors at 46ish but peak out gaming at 62 after hours overclocked to 1186/1337. Its not asus but its two little tiny fans


Asus put those fans in there







. Anyway, they are fine up to 35% and even 40%. Anything after that and you are in small fan whine hell. The unit does keep things cool so I'm not gonna complain that much. It's also only two slots inside my case (compared to three with the AC unit); now I have an extra PCIe port I can use.


----------



## dmfree88

Ya after 50 percent my msi fans sound like the jet on the front of the box


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melcar*
> 
> Asus put those fans in there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Anyway, they are fine up to 35% and even 40%. Anything after that and you are in small fan whine hell. The unit does keep things cool so I'm not gonna complain that much. It's also only two slots inside my case (compared to three with the AC unit); now I have an extra PCIe port I can use.


The 3 fans on the Devil are running 42% at idle, 1750 rpm and I can't hear them. I have the fan profile to go to 60% @ 50+c and 80% at 65+c. I don't really here them until they go past 60% but they are not quiet at 75+%. I stay in the mid 60's on the core under even the heaviest loads but the fans rev up good which is OK with me, I would rather have a bit of noise than too much heat.


----------



## Lucky 23

Anyone running Afterburner with their card? My card wont reset to stock settings after I reboot, instead it loads the previous settings. Anyone else having this issue or figured out a way to fix it? This will cause issues with overclocking if the card locks up while stressing it as the system will boot with my previous overclocked settings.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Anyone running Afterburner with their card? My card wont reset to stock settings after I reboot, instead it loads the previous settings. Anyone else having this issue or figured out a way to fix it? This will cause issues with overclocking if the card locks up while stressing it as the system will boot with my previous overclocked settings.


You might try this, go to the settings and click "restore settings after suspended mode.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> You might try this, go to the settings and click "restore settings after suspended mode.


Where is that setting at? Can't find it.

Anyone use ASUS GPU Tweak? Might download this to see if it works better.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Where is that setting at? Can't find it.
> 
> Anyone use ASUS GPU Tweak? Might download this to see if it works better.


Click settings and then scroll down, you might not have the beta.

I tried GPU tweak but it even allowed less voltage for my card.

Saphire Trixx has a setting to reset clocks upon restart.


----------



## Melcar

So I'm dead set on bricking my new card







. Found this at TPU:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=189089

Gonna read it through latter on and give it a try.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melcar*
> 
> So I'm dead set on bricking my new card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Found this at TPU:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=189089
> 
> Gonna read it through latter on and give it a try.


As long as you back up your BIOS before you start flashing, there is little chance you will get it to an unrecoverable state. Its not as scary as you think. You just might have to run off the igpu for a minute if you do soft brick it, so make sure that it works first!


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melcar*
> 
> So I'm dead set on bricking my new card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Found this at TPU:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=189089
> 
> Gonna read it through latter on and give it a try.


very interesting gotta keep this bookmarked


----------



## Maximization

Diamonds are bios locked


----------



## Darkchild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Thanks, the Asus sounds nice to me.
> 
> Check this, I think this would X-Fire well with the 7870 or is it Tahiti? https://www.facebook.com/notes/powercolor-ati-graphics/powercolor-reveals-the-darkness-power-with-devil-r9-270x/10151995962791420
> 
> Edit: I will not, it is Tahiti. I could sell the 7870 Devil and get 2 of these.


it only has 1280 stream processors so its pitcairn in my testing tho my 7870s are still faster then 270x i think the boost is holding them back. i would just go with another 7870 then you can match your gpu clocks with out boost
im thinking of getting another asus v2 and dropping my vortex 2 for another build lol. Heres vs the fastest crossfire 270x score i could find with an fx8350 at normal clocks
vs my system which i been keeping locked at 4.2ghz and 1175/1375. i know if i put my cpu at 4.8ghz the score would be much higher.


----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkchild*
> 
> it only has 1280 stream processors so its pitcairn in my testing tho my 7870s are still faster then 270x i think the boost is holding them back. i would just go with another 7870 then you can match your gpu clocks with out boost
> im thinking of getting another asus v2 and dropping my vortex 2 for another build lol. Heres vs the fastest crossfire 270x score i could find with an fx8350 at normal clocks
> vs my system which i been keeping locked at 4.2ghz and 1175/1375. i know if i put my cpu at 4.8ghz the score would be much higher.


HD7850, HD7870 and R9 270X are pitcairn.
Hd 7870 XT, HD 7870 Myst Edition, HD 7950, HD 7970 and R9 280X are Tahiti.


----------



## Melcar

What should the core voltage on a hd7850 be? Asus Tweak shows 1.135 under load, but gpuz shows 1.201.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Click settings and then scroll down, you might not have the beta.
> 
> I tried GPU tweak but it even allowed less voltage for my card.
> 
> Saphire Trixx has a setting to reset clocks upon restart.


Ok thanks. ill try the beta version of Afterburner and see if that helps


----------



## Melcar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> As long as you back up your BIOS before you start flashing, there is little chance you will get it to an unrecoverable state. Its not as scary as you think. You just might have to run off the igpu for a minute if you do soft brick it, so make sure that it works first!


I have bios moded and flashed cards before. Since the x800gto -> x850xt days. Got put off a bit after I bricked my old hd6850 a little to many times, but this tool seems to have a high success rate with hd7xxx cards.


----------



## Gereti

how much better 7870 was if i compare that to 6970?
i have both now, but havent' tested 6970 yet,
becose i have coming,... *second card* to crossfire my 6970 so i could leave my 7870 on this mATX build


----------



## Melcar

Well it works











Did nothing crazy though. Just pumped the core/mem clocks a bit and changed my fan profile to a more aggressive curve.


----------



## Lucky 23

Both Afterburner 2.3.1, Afterburner beta, and GPU tweak wont reset my settings to stock upon reboot. Ive overclocked a bunch of cards but never had this much trouble with the software.


----------



## Melcar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Both Afterburner 2.3.1, Afterburner beta, and GPU tweak wont reset my settings to stock upon reboot. Ive overclocked a bunch of cards but never had this much trouble with the software.


Set default values on both programs, uninstall them (make sure to delete their respective folders in Program Files), uninstall all AMD software (and delete both ATI and AMD folders). Reboot and reinstall.


----------



## Devildog83

Anyone tried Cinebench R15?


----------



## serafim

Hi... I have a msi 7870 Twin Frozr with EK full cover, I overclocked the gpu with default volt,clock speed to 1200 from 1050 but the memory is only reached in 1250 from 1200

Max Temp : 45c
Driver : 12.4
OC Tools : Msi Afterburner latest beta version
Stress Tools : Furmark & Heaven Bench
Stock Volts : 1.216

whats wrong with my card? should my memory with stock volts could achieve even more in 1400?


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Thanks for all of that guys. I noticed that you are voltage unlocked in GPU Tweak Buehlar, I installed it to mine but the voltage is locked at 2.0 and I can't find anywhere to unlock it. I would love to be able to get to 3.5 on this so I can get the mem to 1500mhz and maybe 1300 on the core. MSI Afterburned get's me to 3.0v.[/IMG]


What version GPU Tweak did you try?
I'm using ver 2.4.7 which has a max of 1.4v with my cards. (7870 DCII v2)
Give it a shot.
The latest ver 2.4.9.2 is locked @ 1.3 v
dunno why.
Also GPU Tweak may not support the max voltage options non ASUS or voltage locked cards.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *serafim*
> 
> Hi... I have a msi 7870 Twin Frozr with EK full cover, I overclocked the gpu with default volt,clock speed to 1200 from 1050 but the memory is only reached in 1250 from 1200
> 
> Max Temp : 45c
> Driver : 12.4
> OC Tools : Msi Afterburner latest beta version
> Stress Tools : Furmark & Heaven Bench
> Stock Volts : 1.216
> 
> whats wrong with my card? should my memory with stock volts could achieve even more in 1400?


Increase the voltage


----------



## PsYcHo29388

I don't understand why these Beta drivers seem to be working better than the WHQL drivers.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I don't understand why these Beta drivers seem to be working better than the WHQL drivers.


Generally the beta drivers are always better because of the bug fixes and performance enhancements since the last WHQL release


----------



## serafim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Increase the voltage


is it normal my memory clock just reached an increase to 1250? because I expect 1400 like the others


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *serafim*
> 
> is it normal my memory clock just reached an increase to 1250? because I expect 1400 like the others


IDK serafim, should stay cool enough with a FC-WB.
What are your max vrm temps?


----------



## serafim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> IDK serafim, should stay cool enough with a FC-WB.
> What are your max vrm temps?


40c

what is the best driver for now?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *serafim*
> 
> 40c
> 
> what is the best driver for now?


If you have the latest AB beta go to settings and click extend overclock limits. You should be able to go up from there but volts are limited to 1.3V or 1300 mV. I have had better stability with 13.11 beta1 or beta8, beta 6 and 7 it did not like.


----------



## Devildog83

I have tried every possible overclocking program and the only one that will allow me to change is afterburner.


----------



## Tcoppock

I tried it, couldn't beat your 8 threaded cpu







but the gpu did ok.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tcoppock*
> 
> I tried it, couldn't beat your 8 threaded cpu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but the gpu did ok.


That works, it's much harder on cpu's than the older version 11.5


----------



## Devildog83

I got this at 4.9, I know it says 4.7 but it was temp overclocked in AI suite and it doesn't show up in cinebench.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> What version GPU Tweak did you try?
> I'm using ver 2.4.7 which has a max of 1.4v with my cards. (7870 DCII v2)
> Give it a shot.
> The latest ver 2.4.9.2 is locked @ 1.3 v
> dunno why.
> Also GPU Tweak may not support the max voltage options non ASUS or voltage locked cards.
> Increase the voltage


I downloaded 2.4.9.2. The only problem that i'm seeing is the card does not reset to default settings after reboot.

It will probably still make it to the desktop if it locks up while im overclocking. I just have always had my cards set to default when booting the computer and then switch to my OC profile when i start gaming.


----------



## FatedFrenzy

I'm running version 2.3.1 of AB and right on the immediate "face" of the program, don't even have to go into settings, on the bottom, it has a check "box" that says "Apply Overclocking at System Startup".


----------



## ImJJames

Hey guys, my HIS 7850 2GB currently stable at 1200clock 1450 memory @ 1.225 volts, but I know I can push it further since my temps are still well below 70c at full stress test. I was wondering how people are getting 1300mhz clock? I can't pass 1.225 volts, which bios allows me to get pass 1.225volts? Thanks


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImJJames*
> 
> Hey guys, my HIS 7850 2GB currently stable at 1200clock 1450 memory @ 1.225 volts, but I know I can push it further since my temps are still well below 70c at full stress test. I was wondering how people are getting 1300mhz clock? I can't pass 1.225 volts, which bios allows me to get pass 1.225volts? Thanks


You can try afterburner or Trixx but no guarrentee's


----------



## Fatman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Here is my score on Fire Strike if anyone has the newest 3dMark. Guess i got to have a better card or crossfire for this benchmark


I get 7602 with my stock 7870's, I'm hoping to squeeze 8K out with a few tweeks.


----------



## Melcar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImJJames*
> 
> Hey guys, my HIS 7850 2GB currently stable at 1200clock 1450 memory @ 1.225 volts, but I know I can push it further since my temps are still well below 70c at full stress test. I was wondering how people are getting 1300mhz clock? I can't pass 1.225 volts, which bios allows me to get pass 1.225volts? Thanks


Trixx works on my Asus HD7850, though I have not tried any voltage tweaking yet. You can also edit your BIOS if you have the stones for it.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fatman811*
> 
> I get 7602 with my stock 7870's, I'm hoping to squeeze 8K out with a few tweeks.


tweek hard enough you might even push 9k:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7369325

My daily overclock beats 8k easily:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7369376


----------



## Fatman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> tweek hard enough you might even push 9k:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7369325
> 
> My daily overclock beats 8k easily:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7369376


we are comparing apples to oranges here... you're using 3D mark 11 I'm using Firestrike. My 3D mark 11 score is over 10K stock.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> tweek hard enough you might even push 9k:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7369325
> 
> My daily overclock beats 8k easily:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7369376


He is talking about Firestrike not 3DMark11.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FatedFrenzy*
> 
> I'm running version 2.3.1 of AB and right on the immediate "face" of the program, don't even have to go into settings, on the bottom, it has a check "box" that says "Apply Overclocking at System Startup".


This is what ive done with all my cards. I set the card to stock then select apply at startup this way it always boots at stock clocks. It doesn't make a difference though because whatever settings are applied before reboot will still be set when i get back to the desktop and open afterburner.


----------



## ImJJames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fatman811*
> 
> I get 7602 with my stock 7870's, I'm hoping to squeeze 8K out with a few tweeks.


7602 on your graphic score? on stock? Using latest 3dmark? Thats hard to believe. Post link. I can barely reach 5500 graphic score on firestrike on my 7850 and its OC'ed 1200Mhz clock 1450 memory, I doubt you push 7602 graphic score with stock 7870.


----------



## Fatman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImJJames*
> 
> 7602 on your graphic score? on stock? Using latest 3dmark? Thats hard to believe. Post link. I can barely reach 5500 graphic score on firestrike on my 7850 and its OC'ed 1200Mhz clock 1450 memory, I doubt you push 7602 graphic score with stock 7870.


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/948654

Correct me if I am wrong, but it seems as if you are using a single HD7850 while I am running xfire HD7870's (hence the" 's " on the end). Do a bit of research before you call me into question next time.


----------



## ImJJames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fatman811*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/948654
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong, but it seems as if you are using a single HD7850 while I am running xfire HD7870's (hence the" 's " on the end). Do a bit of research before you call me into question next time.


I don't need to research the fact that I misread you had 2x 7870.

Here is my 2x 7850 with FX 6300, compared to your 2x 7870 with FX 8320

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1051036

So as you can see you have no room to be a smart ass


----------



## Fatman811

Peace


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fatman811*
> 
> I get 7602 with my stock 7870's, I'm hoping to squeeze 8K out with a few tweeks.


Here is my Fire Strike Score from a while ago, I don't have the pro edition so they are all at once.



And here is my new 3DMark11 with my highest graphics score to date.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7431612


----------



## Maximization

i cannot brake 5000 with 2 7870's diamonds in crossfire



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1054105


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> i cannot brake 5000 with 2 7870's diamonds in crossfire
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1054105


I know why, you are using Fire Strike Extreme, I have the free version.


----------



## Maximization

i did pay for it, steam promotion


----------



## serafim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> If you have the latest AB beta go to settings and click extend overclock limits. You should be able to go up from there but volts are limited to 1.3V or 1300 mV. I have had better stability with 13.11 beta1 or beta8, beta 6 and 7 it did not like.


Would you guide me to set AB AMD compability properties?
1. Force constant voltage : yes / no?
2. Extended official overcloking limits ; yes/no?
3. Disable ULPS : yes/no?
4. Unofficial overclocking mode: disable/ with or without powerplay?
5. Reset display mode : yes/no?

i have no luck with 13.9 and 13.11 beta8, i have lag when play dota2, what is the best optional driver for now?


----------



## Tcoppock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *serafim*
> 
> Would you guide me to set AB AMD compability properties?
> 1. Force constant voltage : yes / no?
> 2. Extended official overcloking limits ; yes/no?
> 3. Disable ULPS : yes/no?
> 4. Unofficial overclocking mode: disable/ with or without powerplay?
> 5. Reset display mode : yes/no?
> 
> i have no luck with 13.9 and 13.11 beta8, i have lag when play dota2, what is the best optional driver for now?


1. No
2. Yes
3. No Ultra low power state
4.Disable
5. Yes
Thats what works best for me


----------



## serafim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tcoppock*
> 
> 1. No
> 2. Yes
> 3. No Ultra low power state
> 4.Disable
> 5. Yes
> Thats what works best for me


thanks mate, my memory cant reach 1275 even with 1300mv, any idea? any relate to my cpu overclock? i5 3570k 4500MHz with 1.275V?


----------



## sonsoreds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gswsa*
> 
> damn =\
> 
> i got a pretty nice improvement going from 12.10 to 13.11
> 
> kept the same oc settings on both benchmarks: 1150/1250 @ 1.115v, temps barely break 55-60. tested bf3 at ultra high settings and it ran beautifully. only played for about 15 mins though. also tried farcry 3 at ultra too and ran very well (aside from the known memory leak glitches and what not)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - version 12.10
> - version 13.11


excuse me , what is your temp playing farcry3?


----------



## Tcoppock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *serafim*
> 
> thanks mate, my memory cant reach 1275 even with 1300mv, any idea? any relate to my cpu overclock? i5 3570k 4500MHz with 1.275V?


cpu overclock should not matter, what model card are you running?


----------



## serafim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tcoppock*
> 
> cpu overclock should not matter, what model card are you running?


MSI 7870 twin frozr iii


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tcoppock*
> 
> 1. No
> 2. Yes
> 3. No Ultra low power state
> 4.Disable
> 5. Yes
> Thats what works best for me


Ya, what he said. That's how I run mine. I noticed some of Ya'll don't have rigs in your sigs, it would be cool to see what you got under the hood.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *serafim*
> 
> thanks mate, my memory cant reach 1275 even with 1300mv, any idea? any relate to my cpu overclock? i5 3570k 4500MHz with 1.275V?


How high are you running the memory clock? I have trouble getting too high on the core when my memory is over 1450. It must be built into the card because the chips are 6 Ghz and should get there easy.

I wonder if flashing a different bios would help?


----------



## serafim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Ya, what he said. That's how I run mine. I noticed some of Ya'll don't have rigs in your sigs, it would be cool to see what you got under the hood.


how to add rigs on sigs?


----------



## Tcoppock

Oh i almost forgot, I pushed my card even further with CB.15 Devildog want a friendly competition? lol


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tcoppock*
> 
> Oh i almost forgot, I pushed my card even further with CB.15 Devildog want a friendly competition? lol


Ok, BRB


----------



## serafim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> How high are you running the memory clock? I have trouble getting too high on the core when my memory is over 1450. It must be built into the card because the chips are 6 Ghz and should get there easy.
> 
> I wonder if flashing a different bios would help?


http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/a8d69/

how to flash a bios? any risk?


----------



## Tcoppock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *serafim*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/a8d69/
> 
> how to flash a bios? any risk?


There is always a risk with flashing but as long as you get the right bios and have no interruptions in the flashing process the chances of messing up is low.
This is the link to the bios flashing utility ~http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2232/ati-winflash-2-3-0/
This is the link to vga bios for HD 7870's
Flashing is Fairly simple


----------



## ImJJames

Which bios has unlock voltage? I need a bios that passes 1.225 volts.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Ok, BRB


Best I could do right now.



I actually did have 1 run @ 108 but it did not save. It's still can't beat yours.


----------



## Devildog83




----------



## Tcoppock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImJJames*
> 
> Which bios has unlock voltage? I need a bios that passes 1.225 volts.


 Pitcairn.zip 41k .zip file

Mine Doesn't


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


got ya on the CPU though.


----------



## Tcoppock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> got ya on the CPU though.


After Christmas i am going to buy 3770k i think its time to upgrade







I love this gpu though wish i could find two


----------



## Melcar

When messing around with the BIOS it is always best just to use the original one on your card and modify that. If you want to hunt down a BIOS at the database then make triple sure you are getting one form the same model/manufacturer as your card. Not many cards are 100% reference designs and you can risk bricking or partially bricking your card. Techpowerup has a nice tool for BIOS editing on the HD7xxx cards. I posted a link a few posts back.

Edit: Whatever you do, ALWAYS backup your original BIOS first.


----------



## Devildog83

I did have this a while ago -


----------



## serafim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tcoppock*
> 
> There is always a risk with flashing but as long as you get the right bios and have no interruptions in the flashing process the chances of messing up is low.
> This is the link to the bios flashing utility ~http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2232/ati-winflash-2-3-0/
> This is the link to vga bios for HD 7870's
> Flashing is Fairly simple


Done, using this guide http://www.overclock.net/t/1353325/tutorial-atiwinflash-how-to-flash-the-bios-of-your-ati-cards, what next?


----------



## ImJJames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tcoppock*
> 
> Pitcairn.zip 41k .zip file
> 
> Mine Doesn't


Would I be able to flash this on my HIS 7850 2GB? Or is it incompatible?


----------



## serafim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melcar*
> 
> When messing around with the BIOS it is always best just to use the original one on your card and modify that. If you want to hunt down a BIOS at the database then make triple sure you are getting one form the same model/manufacturer as your card. Not many cards are 100% reference designs and you can risk bricking or partially bricking your card. Techpowerup has a nice tool for BIOS editing on the HD7xxx cards. I posted a link a few posts back.
> 
> Edit: Whatever you do, ALWAYS backup your original BIOS first.


i save my bios from Gpu-Z


----------



## serafim

Failed....







blackscreen at 13000++ frame, no restart, no BSOD


----------



## Melcar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *serafim*
> 
> i save my bios from Gpu-Z


Save the BIOS with atiflash instead. Gpuz saves the wrong file size.


----------



## Darkchild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fatman811*
> 
> I get 7602 with my stock 7870's, I'm hoping to squeeze 8K out with a few tweeks.


Ran some benches this morning it took a mere 4.5ghz processor oc to break 9k fire strike

 290x scores over 9k







7870's clocked @ 1175/1375 8350 clocked @4.5ghz (multi only oc)


----------



## Fatman811

Without a water cooler on my 8320 I doubt I can pull 4.5GHz, it tends to flake out around 4.2-4.3GHz range.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkchild*
> 
> Ran some benches this morning it took a mere 4.5ghz processor oc to break 9k fire strike
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 290x scores over 9k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7870's clocked @ 1175/1375 8350 clocked @4.5ghz (multi only oc)


I love that, beating the graphics score from a 290x. I can't wait until I get my second card. My last Fire Strike run had over 9300 on the physics with the 8350 @ 4.8 I think, I would think with 2 7870's I would crush him. Can you run at 4.8 or so?

Any idea why yours had better Graphics score and a better physics score bet less 3DMarks?


----------



## ImJJames

Single 290x oced gets 14k on graphic score alone, youre not even close lol what did u do look for the lowest 290x score?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImJJames*
> 
> Single 290x oced gets 14k on graphic score alone, youre not even close lol what did u do look for the lowest 290x score?


Look at his clocks, they are 1175/1375, not exactly a high overclock and a lower memory clock than the 290x. What, was he supposed to do, look for some super high overclocked one to match his low overclock. I run higher clocks than that 24/7.


----------



## Darkchild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImJJames*
> 
> Single 290x oced gets 14k on graphic score alone, youre not even close lol what did u do look for the lowest 290x score?


Naw didnt do that cause there was actually 290x scores below mine. i picked the closest match to mine based on the 8350 being the processor. im pretty sure an oced 290x can do alot of things that wasnt the point. i didnt say i was faster or anything like that was just doing a comparison to a similar score. the highest single card 290x/8350 score is...
all results after that are crossfire which im for sure not comparing. But Note the graphic score.
until more results are posted this is what it is.


----------



## Darkchild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Look at his clocks, they are 1175/1375, not exactly a high overclock and a lower memory clock than the 290x. What, was he supposed to do, look for some super high overclocked one to match his low overclock. I run higher clocks than that 24/7.


My cpu cooling i feel is failing but ill attempt 4.8 ghz test with same gpu clocks


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkchild*
> 
> Naw didnt do that cause there was actually 290x scores below mine. i picked the closest match to mine based on the 8350 being the processor. im pretty sure an oced 290x can do alot of things that wasnt the point. i didnt say i was faster or anything like that was just doing a comparison to a similar score. the highest single card 290x/8350 score is...
> all results after that are crossfire which im for sure not comparing. But Note the graphic score.
> until more results are posted this is what it is.


Nice work, I am sure that some could get higher with a 3960k or something but the results compared to your 2x 7870's is what I am looking at because I am getting ready to X-Fire myself.

+1 rep


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fatman811*
> 
> Without a water cooler on my 8320 I doubt I can pull 4.5GHz, it tends to flake out around 4.2-4.3GHz range.


I would bet you could get there easier with a good air cooler or an CLC/AIO watercooler like and H80i or H100i. With that board the guys over at the Vishera club could help you with that. I here the UD5 is a good board to overclock. Are you using stock cooling?


----------



## Darkchild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I would bet you could get there easier with a good air cooler or an CLC/AIO watercooler like and H80i or H100i. With that board the guys over at the Vishera club could help you with that. I here the UD5 is a good board to overclock. Are you using stock cooling?


i have the cooler in my in the sig the thermaltake water 2.0 pro which used to cool this chip just [email protected] 4.8 ghz. im not sure what changed but it has to be failing somehow but no matter ill replace it when i can.
Also just for you(and anybody else here who cares) heres my 4.8ghz results


----------



## Maximization

reference diamonds 7870's in firestrike non extreme, i needed cpu overclock to 4.75 to get better scores. can only do 1100 on gpus. on memory 1 over stock causes instability



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1099736


----------



## Darkchild

nice score guess the the processor does matter a bit your killing my physics score but im killing your graphic score. sucks about your cards not ocing better im limited by my powercolor card since i like my clocks the same. but your result proves... 7870s in crossfire is beast lol


----------



## Maximization

the memory overclock on the cards effects allot, it is locked down for me.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkchild*
> 
> i have the cooler in my in the sig the thermaltake water 2.0 pro which used to cool this chip just [email protected] 4.8 ghz. im not sure what changed but it has to be failing somehow but no matter ill replace it when i can.
> Also just for you(and anybody else here who cares) heres my 4.8ghz results


im very curious to see how this would fair vs 270x crossfire or a 270x paired with a 7870. (as devil pointed out to me earlier tiger direct has my 270x hawk to pair with my 7870 hawk would be interesting to try)


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkchild*
> 
> i have the cooler in my in the sig the thermaltake water 2.0 pro which used to cool this chip just [email protected] 4.8 ghz. im not sure what changed but it has to be failing somehow but no matter ill replace it when i can.
> Also just for you(and anybody else here who cares) heres my 4.8ghz results


Awesome, I am loving it. I have been thinking in the back of my mind to go 7970, but now there is no way. I am gonna' get the 270x hawk or Devil when it's for sale.

DMFREE - we will find out soon enough.


----------



## dmfree88

haha im excited to see your results







.


----------



## Devildog83

Because the 270x hawk and Devil have the same 6 Ghz memory chip I plan on running 1200/1400 all day long. Much fun.


----------



## dmfree88

Yeah its gonna make my hawk cry but u know i will too


----------



## Devildog83

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=217688408404931&set=a.149504001890039.1073741831.144023952438044&type=1&theater


----------



## ImJJames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Awesome, I am loving it. I have been thinking in the back of my mind to go 7970, but now there is no way. I am gonna' get the 270x hawk or Devil when it's for sale.
> 
> DMFREE - we will find out soon enough.


For synthetic benchmarks crossfire/sli shines because they scale very well on them. But in real world performance like gaming not so much. Trust me I know, I had 2x 7850, I almost hit 11k graphic score on 3dmark, and on heaven/valley benchmarks no single GTX 770 or 7970 even came close. But remember synthetic benchmarks is just that synthetic. So many problems arise with CF/SLI in games. One major one for me was the fact only one card would be utilized in windows mode(SLI/CF only works in full-screen mode). I sold one of my 7850 and bought a 7970 for $250, once I receive that I will sell my other 7850 and that will basically almost pay off the 7970 meanwhile getting significant performance gain and not having to deal with the problems that occur with CF/SLI. And in the future I can easily add another 7970 to CF and in synthetic benchmarks I will destroy even the most powerful overclocked 780/290/290x/titans.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> What version GPU Tweak did you try?
> I'm using ver 2.4.7 which has a max of 1.4v with my cards. (7870 DCII v2)
> Give it a shot.
> The latest ver 2.4.9.2 is locked @ 1.3 v
> dunno why.
> Also GPU Tweak may not support the max voltage options non ASUS or voltage locked cards.
> Increase the voltage


Thanks for the suggestion in your PM. Overdrive was enabled in CCC and this is what was causing my card not to reset to default settings after rebooting.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion in your PM. Overdrive was enabled in CCC and this is what was causing my card not to reset to default settings after rebooting.


No problem man, i was wondering if you got my PM. Yep, overdrive takes precedence when enabled and cause all sorts of issues.








Glad you got it sorted out


----------



## Fatman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I would bet you could get there easier with a good air cooler or an CLC/AIO watercooler like and H80i or H100i. With that board the guys over at the Vishera club could help you with that. I here the UD5 is a good board to overclock. Are you using stock cooling?


It's not much better than stock other than it's quieter. I have been planning on getting an H80i for quite a while, I just haven't got around to it yet lol
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835200056
I got it as part of a package deal when I bought a Rosewill headset.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fatman811*
> 
> It's not much better than stock other than it's quieter. I have been planning on getting an H80i for quite a while, I just haven't got around to it yet lol
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835200056
> I got it as part of a package deal when I bought a Rosewill headset.


I think it's NCIX that has the newer H60 for $50, the Rad is not as thick but it does have the newer pump and with some AP15's it would do well too.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> No problem man, i was wondering if you got my PM. Yep, overdrive takes precedence when enabled and cause all sorts of issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you got it sorted out


First AMD card so new to CCC







Thanks again


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> No problem man, i was wondering if you got my PM. Yep, overdrive takes precedence when enabled and cause all sorts of issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you got it sorted out


If you have AMD Overdrive enabled does it cause stability issues when you overclock and bench or play games?


----------



## Fatman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> If you have AMD Overdrive enabled does it cause stability issues when you overclock and bench or play games?


I am curious about this as well. I have used CCC to overclock and noticed 3DMark runs really choppy even with a small OC. Then again it could be me...


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fatman811*
> 
> I am curious about this as well. I have used CCC to overclock and noticed 3DMark runs really choppy even with a small OC. Then again it could be me...


I have never used it to overclock before because I can't up the voltage with it but it has been running while I am overclocking with afterburner and I think that might be what's holding me back.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I have never used it to overclock before because I can't up the voltage with it but it has been running while I am overclocking with afterburner and I think that might be what's holding me back.


I disabled overdrive and then clocked my GPU up over where I was having issues and ran 3Dmark11. I made it thru without any trouble and scored 9456 on graphics. I will do it again to check but I think with overdrive running it was locking down my core volts to stock.


----------



## Devildog83

OK, I just had this run with it off. Much better and cooler.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7441022


----------



## ImJJames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> OK, I just had this run with it off. Much better and cooler.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7441022


Mind showing us with latest 3dmark software, Most people don't use 3dmark11 anymore.


----------



## Devildog83

Sure I can do that but the point was not really the score but that I could clock higher without the overdrive on in CCC.


----------



## Devildog83




----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> If you have AMD Overdrive enabled does it cause stability issues when you overclock and bench or play games?


Yes, never ever enable overdrive while using alternative OCing apps simultaneously. You'll experience instability as well as inconsistent benchmark scores in my experience.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Sure I can do that but the point was not really the score but that I could clock higher without the overdrive on in CCC.


There is also a point at where higher overclocks start resulting in lower or stagnate bench scores so whenever you notice this happening, back off on your voltage and/or OC until you're getting a more balanced consistent score.
Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Tcoppock

I would Really like to see someone beat this GPU score on air with a 7870.







http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7441740


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tcoppock*
> 
> I would Really like to see someone beat this GPU score on air with a 7870.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7441740


I can't get the core of mine to 1300+ without stability issues, you have a Tahiti LE which is most likely why you can get the core that high. Is the stock memory clock 1500Hhz and do you have to down clock to 1450 to the core that high?


----------



## Maximization

yeah Tahiti LE 7870 are like 7950's


----------



## Tcoppock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I can't get the core of mine to 1300+ without stability issues, you have a Tahiti LE which is most likely why you can get the core that high. Is the stock memory clock 1500Hhz and do you have to down clock to 1450 to the core that high?


It's not tahiti le My Tahiti le card is in a different rig. Notice the xt in the description,


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tcoppock*
> 
> It's not tahiti le My Tahiti le card is in a different rig. Notice the xt in the description,


Still Tahiti, the big difference between that and the 7950 is 2 Gbs of memory instead of 3 on the 7950.


----------



## Tcoppock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Still Tahiti, the big difference between that and the 7950 is 2 Gbs of memory instead of 3 on the 7950.


I have both Tahiti le and Pitcairn Cards and whats funny my Pitcairn card overclocks further and is as fast or faster.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tcoppock*
> 
> I have both Tahiti le and Pitcairn Cards and whats funny my Pitcairn card overclocks further and is as fast or faster.


What Pitcairn card do you have.


----------



## Tcoppock

You Know i have Powercolor HD 7870 devil lol... did you forget who i was. I've been benching for a while.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tcoppock*
> 
> You Know i have Powercolor HD 7870 devil lol... did you forget who i was. I've been benching for a while.


Sorry DuH.


----------



## Devildog83

Is that 3DMark11 score with the Devil? I would sure like to get over 1300 on the core.


----------



## Tcoppock

Yes it is on the devil @1.361v


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tcoppock*
> 
> Yes it is on the devil @1.361v


OK, you gotta' tell me how to get the voltage that high please. Please,Please,Please. Yes I am beggin'.


----------



## Tcoppock

We'll there is a program just google trixx mod 4.0.4b or something like that


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tcoppock*
> 
> We'll there is a program just google trixx mod 4.0.4b or something like that


I found it, I can go to 1.37v too. Awesome. I would have to clock the CPU up to get higher but I have never got to 9500+ until now.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7442494

I can't get it as a permanent program, I found a permanent one and it said it was 4.4.0b but when it downloaded it was 4.4.0. The volts were limited to 1.30. The one that I did get to work would only load from the EXE.


----------



## Truedeal

To 1.35V on 7770.


----------



## Tcoppock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Truedeal*
> 
> To 1.35V on 7770.


Glad it worked for everyone.


----------



## Darkchild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImJJames*
> 
> For synthetic benchmarks crossfire/sli shines because they scale very well on them. But in real world performance like gaming not so much. Trust me I know, I had 2x 7850, I almost hit 11k graphic score on 3dmark, and on heaven/valley benchmarks no single GTX 770 or 7970 even came close. But remember synthetic benchmarks is just that synthetic. So many problems arise with CF/SLI in games. One major one for me was the fact only one card would be utilized in windows mode(SLI/CF only works in full-screen mode). I sold one of my 7850 and bought a 7970 for $250, once I receive that I will sell my other 7850 and that will basically almost pay off the 7970 meanwhile getting significant performance gain and not having to deal with the problems that occur with CF/SLI. And in the future I can easily add another 7970 to CF and in synthetic benchmarks I will destroy even the most powerful overclocked 780/290/290x/titans.


in my experience crossfire scales just fine in real world as well (been running crossfire since 5770) i always research my purchases so i knew before hand that 2 7870s is far superior at 1080p than a single 7970. aside from the cases where crossfire is not optimized or the resolution requires more than 2gb then the 7970 or better card may shine. with frame pacing making things smoother and if at 1080p then 7970 or better is pretty much a waste. 7850s 2gb version are powerful when oced but the 1g versions are crippled by the lack of frame buffer. a friend of mine had 2 1gb versions and they coulnt touch my setup even with his 3930k. having said that with the current prices yea 7970 is a buy it because you can item or if a new build is happening but if you already have a 7870 then theres no good reason to change to 7970 when when at 1080p 7850 just isnt the same performer like 7870. as far as 270x is concerned im still not sold on them just for the simple fact i havnt seen any info that shows it being better then either of my 7870s even with the memory upgrade. will wait tho for more results. get a second 7870 if you have 1 get a 7950/70 if you dont is how i feel. i figure itll be a long time before my 7870 crossfire becomes irrelevant in synthetics or real world.


----------



## dmfree88

Thinking about painting some things in my case to match better aesthetically. I cant find the post but i had noticed someone paint the blue led red on there gpu. Does anyone know what kind of paint would be good for that? I would also like to paint some fans and leds on my mobo aswell as the blue lines on the hawk red. Any red paint recommendations appreciated


----------



## Truedeal

7770 OT, but it will finally hit 60c









My Vddc OCP shot up (36%) not sure if thats high,during a long run of unigine heaven at 1295MHz 1.350V ( I still cant hit 1300 core )


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Thinking about painting some things in my case to match better aesthetically. I cant find the post but i had noticed someone paint the blue led red on there gpu. Does anyone know what kind of paint would be good for that? I would also like to paint some fans and leds on my mobo aswell as the blue lines on the hawk red. Any red paint recommendations appreciated


LED light do not get hot so paint it with what ever paint is used for the material. If it is a plastic cover use paint for plastic. I painted my old 7770 red and also my radiator and I used a high heat engine paint which was not needed on the GPU but worked very well. I got it at the auto parts store. There is a guy who is always in the Corsair C70 vengeance case thread that has painted his video card and about everything else in his computer and done very well, you might check there. His name is Slaughtahouse.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I found it, I can go to 1.37v too. Awesome. I would have to clock the CPU up to get higher but I have never got to 9500+ until now.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7442494


Well seeing y'all pushing the voltages up that high I finally got brave enough ot go past 1.35v so I bumped mine up to:
GPU @
1.369 volts
1300Mhz core
1350Mhz mem

CPU @
4.6 GHz

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7448398

I'm crushing you in both the physics and combined scores but you're edging me out in graphics department.








Probably due to the faster ram on that Devil of yours!









Can't seem to clock any higher than 1350mhz on my memory. Anyone have any tips to offer?


----------



## ImJJames

Hey guys parting out my 7850 today, I received my 7970. I just wanted to show some of my benchmarks in loving memory of my 7850. Going to be selling this 7850 that OC's like a beast if anyone is interested. It OC"s at 1200/1450 game stable. It OC's even more for benchmarking









*2x 7850 on Heaven 4.0 EXTREME*









*Single 7850 on Heaven 4.0 EXTREME 1200/1450*







*2x 7850 on Valley EXTREMEHD*









*Single 7850 on Valley EXTREMEHD*


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Well seeing y'all pushing the voltages up that high I finally got brave enough ot go past 1.35v so I bumped mine up to:
> GPU @
> 1.369 volts
> 1300Mhz core
> 1350Mhz mem
> 
> CPU @
> 4.6 GHz
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7448398
> 
> I'n crushing you in both the physics and combined scores but you're edging me out in graphics department.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably due to the faster ram on that Devil of yours!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't seem to clock any higher than 1350mhz on my memory. Anyone have any tips to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Buehler my friend how are ya'? I really could not tell you why you can't get past 1350 on the memory but 9400+ is still a good score and yes, Intel chips bench very well in Futuremark tests even though real world gaming the 3770k is only slightly better if at all by most accounts.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Buehler my friend how are ya'? I really could not tell you why you can't get past 1350 on the memory but 9400+ is still a good score and yes, Intel chips bench very well in Futuremark tests even though real world gaming the 3770k is only slightly better if at all by most accounts.


I'm hanging in there man








On spot...just some more meaningless bench trash talking here, nothing more. Truth be known? We're pretty much all neck & neck with any 7870 here.
It ain't my opinion, just a fact. lol

Of course I'll never attempt any gaming @ these clocks for sure...don't like running them this hard for longevity purposes (including my personal health)
that's what crossfire is for









Just finished BF4 with everything on ultra with only AA disabled in game on 1200mhz core, 1300 mem @ 5940x1080 res so Im pretty stoked


----------



## Buehlar

Crossfire run @ 1275mhz core & 1350mhz mem.
I guess this indicates my secondary GPU must clock a little slower because its topping out ~ 1275mhz core.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7449143


----------



## Lucky 23

Wow nice OC 1.369v.







What voltage do you run 24/7?


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Wow nice OC 1.369v.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What voltage do you run 24/7?


I never go over 1.25 volts and sit @ stock 24/7. Only OC when I bench & game.

Below are my settings for gaming. I don't even need to increase voltage to hit those clocks


----------



## Lucky 23

Nice, my card has the same stock voltage. Going to have fun this weekend overclocking it


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Nice, my card has the same stock voltage. Going to have fun this weekend overclocking it


Cool








Anything over 1200mhz and I need to scale up the voltage exponentially.
Are you getting another DCII 1GHz ?
I have the DCii -v2 versions









Post your results.


----------



## dmfree88

did you try increasing power limit to max? just to see if it helps with memory. i doubt it but you never know.


----------



## Darkchild

i revisited the memory overclocking on my gpus since i saw a post that current gtx 780s are getting screwed by elphida chips that dont oc well so i had memory oc on the brain. i forget what chips are on my cards but i will find out next time i have nothing to do. since my voltage is already maxxed (1.3) i put them at 1450(slider max).While my cards run fine at 1450 mem
the sweet spot for my cards is 1375. im pretty sure this doesnt affect those with 6ghz chips but for us others it may be something to try.

cpu at 4.4ghz for testing

heres 1375


heres 1450


now i know those arent hugely different scores but if there was to be gains past 1375, 1450 would show them

both the asus and the powercolor show no performance gains after 1375 even tested with out crossfire

So are we sure that the memory clocks matter that much? would like to see some results from others.
i believe this was mentioned in an earlier post but it never hurts to revisit the topic. thanks all


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkchild*
> 
> i revisited the memory overclocking on my gpus since i saw a post that current gtx 780s are getting screwed by elphida chips that dont oc well so i had memory oc on the brain. i forget what chips are on my cards but i will find out next time i have nothing to do. since my voltage is already maxxed (1.3) i put them at 1450(slider max).While my cards run fine at 1450 mem
> the sweet spot for my cards is 1375. im pretty sure this doesnt affect those with 6ghz chips but for us others it may be something to try.
> 
> cpu at 4.4ghz for testing
> 
> heres 1375
> 
> 
> heres 1450
> 
> 
> now i know those arent hugely different scores but if there was to be gains past 1375, 1450 would show them
> 
> both the asus and the powercolor show no performance gains after 1375 even tested with out crossfire
> 
> So are we sure that the memory clocks matter that much? would like to see some results from others.
> i believe this was mentioned in an earlier post but it never hurts to revisit the topic. thanks all


There is no "real world useful" gains at this point, we're just trading off performance & stability for minimal gains in synthetic benchmarks.

But it sure is fun


----------



## Devildog83

I am not an expert but I think it has more to do with the memory controller than the chips themselves. Most 7870's are rated @ 4800 or 5000mhz when say the R9 270x (it's sister card) is rated at 5600Mhz. If you are taking the Devil for instance @ 5000mhz, even though it has 6000Mhz chips the controller might be what is holding it back so mine tests best at 5600. The 270x might test the best at say 6500 Mhz or even 7000. I do notice the core makes the biggest difference in overclocking once you get past 5400.

I still cannot find a program that will allow me to go past 1300mV. I used Trixx but I could mot get it to completely download, I had to run it from a temp file. Any help. I down load the same version of Tweak that Buehlar has and it limits me to 1.3v.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anything over 1200mhz and I need to scale up the voltage exponentially.
> Are you getting another DCII 1GHz ?
> I have the DCii -v2 versions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post your results.


I keep thinking about it. Hows crossfire working for you?

Yea i got the same card. Asus 7870ghz DCII V2


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> I keep thinking about it. Hows crossfire working for you?
> 
> Yea i got the same card. Asus 7870ghz DCII V2


Great price/performance cards.
I don't rely on benchmarks much aside from just to get an "idea" of how competing GPU manufactures stack up.

If it run's the games I like to play above medium quality,
at 30 ~60 fps,
at the resolution I have (5940x1080)
and the costs vs performance ratio is right,
then I'm pretty happy.









Then when it's time to upgrade I can then revisit the game at max. Prices are coming down









Been playing BF4 comfortably with either everything set to ultra with AA disabled and/or everything set to high with AA maxed out.

I been using crossfire since 2010 on both desktop & mobile platforms (M17x with 5780m's) and I don't have the crossfire problems many users experience.

When I do have issues settings tweak or a CAP patch or BETA release solves the issue.
Crossfire works well for me but I guess most users aren't tweak geeks like I am


----------



## dmfree88

i read this recently was wondering if its true, All games do not work SLI in windowed mode? I usually play windowed mode while working. This makes me pretty sad if I get SLI I will only be able to use it at night full-screen. Need 2 PCs just to play and work xD


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> i read this recently was wondering if its true, All games do not work SLI in windowed mode? I usually play windowed mode while working. This makes me pretty sad if I get SLI I will only be able to use it at night full-screen. Need 2 PCs just to play and work xD


I read that before too but never had SLI to confirm it.
So stop playing and get back to work!







j/k


----------



## FatedFrenzy

I don't know about SLI but I do know that many games will only utilize the second card in crossfire if you have the game in fullscreen mode.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FatedFrenzy*
> 
> I don't know about SLI but I do know that many games will only utilize the second card in crossfire if you have the game in fullscreen mode.


^^ This is true. Just like running furmark in windowed mode it only utilizes the primary GPU.


----------



## dmfree88

ugh feel like i wasted money on this 7870 then. Should just sell it and upgrade to something with some more pep. Windowed mode is important for me :/. I will max this 10 year old games graphics out someday


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> ugh feel like i wasted money on this 7870 then. Should just sell it and upgrade to something with some more pep. Windowed mode is important for me :/. I will max this 10 year old games graphics out someday


I just changed my 7870 to 6990+6970, let's see how game's work with those, i leave my 7870 on my lan computer and use those 6900 series card's on my firts computer,
luickily, i dont play game's with windowed mode, it's rare if i play


----------



## Brian18741

Yea I remember almost banging my head off the wall in frustration when I added my second 7850! I was stressing with furmark and couldn't get the second card to work no matter what! Of course I was running furmark windowed!


----------



## Darkchild

last i remember Furmark isnt reccomended for amd cards period. has that changed?


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkchild*
> 
> last i remember Furmark isnt reccomended for amd cards period. has that changed?


I wasn't recommending it for stability testing and I wouldn't. It's kinda unless you just want to see just how hot your card can get.








Was mentioned as an example of another app besides games that doesn't use crossfire while running in windowed mode.


----------



## Brian18741

Why isn't furmark recommended for AMD cards? To actually stress an OC I used to just try bench it with heaven 2.0. I found furmark good for gauging mac temps though.


----------



## dmfree88

i think the problem is furmark is not good for any card







. Most gpu benches arent







. If your not careful overclocking you can fry your card. This is likely why people shy away from it. If your safe there should be no problems with it.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> I wasn't recommending it for stability testing and I wouldn't. It's kinda unless you just want to see just how hot your card can get.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was mentioned as an example of another app besides games that doesn't use crossfire while running in windowed mode.


I don't use Futuremark for stability, just for performance benching. I don't get over 70C on my card no matter what I do because when I bench, whether it be in 3DMark or Heaven or even Cinebech, I set the fans to 80C+.


----------



## Darkchild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I don't use Futuremark for stability, just for performance benching. I don't get over 70C on my card no matter what I do because when I bench, whether it be in 3DMark or Heaven or even Cinebech, I set the fans to 80C+.


ive honestly never ran it. what actual performance number can you get from a stress test that could possibly screw your card that some other less dangerous test cant show?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkchild*
> 
> ive honestly never ran it. what actual performance number can you get from a stress test that could possibly screw your card that some other less dangerous test cant show?


This is the 1st I have heard of it being dangerous and bricking cards and I will take that into account, it's stresses your card but is is a performance test not a stress test alone. If not why would it show FPS and give you score. P95 is a stress test but doesn't give you a score. The idea behind 3DMark 11, Vantage, FireStrike and the others is to give you a benchmark to compare to other clocks and other peoples rigs. Ther are plenty of them so it's not like anyone has to run it but it's not really a stress test alone.

By the way I saw your reply to my post in the R9 forum and I have decided to wait for the R9 270x Devil to come out and pair it up with my 7870 Devil. I will be hangin' for a while.


----------



## BWAS1000

I've never used furmark. I've found MSi Kombustor to work nicely for max temps.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkchild*
> 
> ive honestly never ran it. what actual performance number can you get from a stress test that could possibly screw your card that some other less dangerous test cant show?


Furmark benchmarks really just stresses the maximum "potiental" performance of your card very HARD at 100% usage at a consistant pace and will report a score, max temps and FPS.
It doesn't fluctuate testing or simulate everyday in game situations that your card may encounter like 3Dmark or Heaven does.
You'll also find that the card may pass a run in Furmark but fail in 3Dmark or Heaven so it's not recommended as it lacks in-depth stability testing.

I use furmark for quick runs to see if a GPU will either "hit" a clock or crash immeadiatly. I also use it to tweak GPU airflow but wouldn't constantly run benchs with it because its pointless abuse to the GPU hardware and the info obtained is of little or no benifit to my task.

Is it dangerous? I've never killed a GPU with it but stressing a GPU for long periods like one would stress a CPU with Prime95 is unecessary for the GPUs in my opinion. There are more suitable softwares to find a balance between performance & stability.

Hope this clears things up a bit


----------



## Melcar

Furmark is usefull to measure and test your cooling setup. That's about it really. It's also an unrealistic load for most any card. It can kill your card if you are not careful.

Anyways, I'm now playing with volts and see how far I can go. Stock is 1.210v and I can clock to 1000mhz on the core. +0.010v gives me 100mhz more, but after that I need to pump even more for similar gains. Rigth now I'm at 1200Mhz core @ 1.240v. Scared to pump more juice to go further.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melcar*
> 
> Furmark is usefull to measure and test your cooling setup. That's about it really. It's also an unrealistic load for most any card. It can kill your card if you are not careful.


My point exactly.
Quote:


> Anyways, I'm now playing with volts and see how far I can go. Stock is 1.210v and I can clock to 1000mhz on the core. +0.010v gives me 100mhz more, but after that I need to pump even more for similar gains. Rigth now I'm at 1200Mhz core @ 1.240v. Scared to pump more juice to go further.


I don't blame you, I need 1.25v for 1200 but after that, it takes a lot of voltage for any gains.
I did get brave and make a 1300mhz run @ 1.369v just to see it pass but I was sweating bullets LOL


----------



## djskey

so i have a quick question and unfortunately i cant give you all the numbers right now cos im not at home. I am running 2x 7850 2gb OC edition

when i was running only one card i could haveit maxed out in msi afterburner with no issues but since i put the other one in i havent been able to make it work with eventhe slightest overclock

has anyone had any similar experience?


----------



## Melcar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> My point exactly.
> I don't blame you, I need 1.25v for 1200 but after that, it takes a lot of voltage for any gains.
> I did get brave and make a 1300mhz run @ 1.369v just to see it pass but I was sweating bullets LOL


I think I'm going to settle at 1100/1400 @ 1.220v for my 24/7 OC. Any higher and I have to pump too much volts. Temps are not the only thing that kills cards, and I don't want to blow up mine just yet.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djskey*
> 
> so i have a quick question and unfortunately i cant give you all the numbers right now cos im not at home. I am running 2x 7850 2gb OC edition
> 
> when i was running only one card i could haveit maxed out in msi afterburner with no issues but since i put the other one in i havent been able to make it work with eventhe slightest overclock
> 
> has anyone had any similar experience?


have you tested the new card by itself? Generally you cant overclock as far with 2 cards because one limits the other and theres more mobo power draw but usually atleast can be OC a little bit







.

If both cards can be maxed by themselves id say there has to be something else wrong or maybe your PSU is crapping out. What psu + wattage are you using?


----------



## djskey

i havent done the solo test yet but will try that later today. ive got a 700w coolermaster psu


----------



## Devildog83

I feel like an idiot, I thought ya'll were talking about Futuremark not Furmark. I have never used it either. I guess it helps to pay closer attention.


----------



## Darkchild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> By the way I saw your reply to my post in the R9 forum and I have decided to wait for the R9 270x Devil to come out and pair it up with my 7870 Devil. I will be hangin' for a while.


awsome i started following you earlier this week


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djskey*
> 
> i havent done the solo test yet but will try that later today. ive got a 700w coolermaster psu


that still could be your problem. A single 7850 takes about 450w psu. Crossfire requires about 600w (usually including cpu but yours is a beefier one). an 4770k at 3.5ghz takes about 130w under load at 4.7ghz 170w (based on this review i really have no idea: http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/2013/06/01/intel-core-i7-4770k-cpu-review/7). You may be maxing out your PSU as soon as you push an overclock it takes quite a bit more power. AMD cards will draw some serious juice when overclocked. May want to look into a beefier PSU or atleast maybe find a beefier one to test on. You can use OCCT on Power supply test (not sure if this will be pushing full screen SLI or not though). This can help atleast see if your system can handle the heavy loads or how your rails are responding to them.

I could be wrong but if you have more then one HDD and Cd drive and many fans going its possible that PSU is just maxed. Is there some hot air coming out when gaming at stock SLI? mine gets fairly warm at 650w seasonic psu with a single 7870 OC'd and an 8350 OC'd and only one HDD and one DVD-Drive. I know I couldn't add a 2nd card and I barely have any peripherals. (I do have a 2nd matching 620w seasonic though I plan to run SLI with dual PSU if I ever do get it







)


----------



## Buehlar

^^ I agree that this could be a potential limiting factor. Everything must be taken into account including your overclocking expectations

I'm using an AX850 which turned out to be the sweet spot for my specs:

3770k @ 4.7
1x BluRay writer
2x SSD
4x Barracuda 7200rpm
7x 120mm fans
3x 80mm ""
2x 60mm ""
RGB LED strip
Waterpump
with 2x HD7870 xFire


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> ^^ I agree that this could be a potential limiting factor. Everything must be taken into account including your overclocking expectations
> 
> I'm using an AX850 which turned out to be the sweat spot for my specs:
> 
> 3770k @ 4.7
> 1x BluRay writer
> 2x SSD
> 4x Barracuda 7200rpm
> and with 2x HD7870
> 7x 120mm fans
> 3x 80mm ""
> 2x 60mm ""
> RGB LED strip
> Waterpump
> with 2x HD7870 xFire


I think I might be in a bit of trouble soon.

I have a Seasonic 660w platinum -

FX8350 @ 4.8 ghz
1 x DVD burner
1 SSD
1 1 TB HDD 7200 Rpm
7 x 120 mm fans
1 x 140 mm fan
1 x 60 mm fan
H100i CLC
NZXT 2 meter light strip
1 7870 Devil, it draws almost 150w at full load @ 1200/1400 w/fans @ 85 which keeps it below 65C.
1 R9 270x coming soon I would like to run @ 1200/1400.
I may need to go to at least a SS 760 or 860 soon.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I think I might be in a bit of trouble soon.
> 
> I have a Seasonic 660w platinum -
> 
> FX8350 @ 4.8 ghz
> 1 x DVD burner
> 1 SSD
> 1 1 TB HDD 7200 Rpm
> 7 x 120 mm fans
> 1 x 140 mm fan
> 1 x 60 mm fan
> H100i CLC
> NZXT 2 meter light strip
> 1 7870 Devil, it draws almost 150w at full load @ 1200/1400 w/fans @ 85 which keeps it below 65C.
> 1 R9 270x coming soon I would like to run @ 1200/1400.
> 
> I may need to go to at least a SS 760 or 860 soon.


I believe your 660w will run them at stock clocks but they'll either be maxing out or just not much headroom to spare.
But if you're getting into benchmarking OC's and always tweaking your system for maximum performance (especially you Devildog83) then you might consider a PSU with at least 100~200w of headroom.
They'll run a lot cooler and more stable while you taxing them pretty hard.


----------



## Devildog83

Yep.


----------



## dmfree88

Most cards cant be maxed. No wonder they limit the amount we can adjust to









Off subject, Just installed the beta drivers. Gave me a scare. when it got to installing the graphics driver, the screen went black and never came back. tried pressing the power button (after waiting about 10 minutes just to be SURE the installation was complete) and it wouldnt shut down. Had to hard reset it which was irritating but thank goodness I CAN SEE ITS A MIRACLE lol. Seemed to install fine I guess it just didnt want to come back after installation. Will see how it runs tonight.


----------



## Darkchild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> I believe your 660w will run them at stock clocks but they'll either be maxing out or just not much headroom to spare.
> But if you're getting into benchmarking OC's and always tweaking your system for maximum performance (especially you Devildog83) then you might consider a PSU with at least 100~200w of headroom.
> They'll run a lot cooler and more stable while you taxing them pretty hard.


Before i got my toughpower grand 850 i ran my full setup on an xfx xxx series 650 bronze with 4.8ghz oc on processor and full oc on both cards. It ran flawlessly the only reason i changed psu is because i had intended on getting an 850 anyway(promised the 650 to a friend for a new build).


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkchild*
> 
> Before i got my toughpower grand 850 i ran my full setup on an xfx xxx series 650 bronze with 4.8ghz oc on processor and full oc on both cards. It ran flawlessly the only reason i changed psu is because i had intended on getting an 850 anyway(promised the 650 to a friend for a new build).


I will give it a go. If I take 300w for the video cards that leaves 360w for the everything else and the PSU I have being a Platinum hybrid 660w might handle it. I would love to be able to run at 50 to 80 % max because that's where the best performance should be.


----------



## Melcar

What are you guys using to dial in the voltage on your cards. Trixx does not let me change it, and changes I make in Asus Tweak don't seem to apply. Only way I have been able to do it is by flashing the BIOS.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melcar*
> 
> What are you guys using to dial in the voltage on your cards. Trixx does not let me change it, and changes I make in Asus Tweak don't seem to apply. Only way I have been able to do it is by flashing the BIOS.


MSI Aterburner. There is a version of GPU Tweak that allows much high voltages but I was unable to get it installed. I just could run it from the temp file.


----------



## Brian18741

Guys I can't change the voltage on my cards through GPU tweak anymore. I have a Sapphire 7850 that I OC'd no prob about a year ago and recently picked up a HIS 7850 to crossfire. The problem is when I crossfired I lost the original OC.

Now the GPU clock maxes out at 1050mhz on the sapphire but on 1720mhz on the HIS. I have "overclocking range enhancement" selected in settings. And also the "core voltage" slider is gone and replaced by "power target(%)" ..... what's that about?! Running GPU tweak ver:2.4.9.2

:EDIT: I've uninstalled the current version and installed ver:2.0.8.3 ... still the same. Also I've ticked unlock voltage control on MSI afterburner and still no joy, Haven't tried Trixx, will have a look at that later.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkchild*
> 
> Before i got my toughpower grand 850 i ran my full setup on an xfx xxx series 650 bronze with 4.8ghz oc on processor and full oc on both cards. It ran flawlessly the only reason i changed psu is because i had intended on getting an 850 anyway(promised the 650 to a friend for a new build).


Do you remember how much headroom you had? Since you and Devildog have nearly identical specs can you check your max wattage with both CPU and xFire loaded?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> *I will give it a go*. If I take 300w for the video cards that leaves 360w for the everything else and the PSU I have being a Platinum hybrid 660w might handle it. I would love to be able to run at 50 to 80 % max because that's where the best performance should be.


2nd that








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melcar*
> 
> What are you guys using to dial in the voltage on your cards. Trixx does not let me change it, and changes I make in Asus Tweak don't seem to apply. Only way I have been able to do it is by flashing the BIOS.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> MSI Aterburner. There is a version of GPU Tweak that allows much high voltages but I was unable to get it installed. I just could run it from the temp file.


GPU Tweak version 2.4.7 goes up to 1.4v on my DCII v2 cards


----------



## FatedFrenzy

Update:

So after a surprisingly vigorous bidding war on ebay, I sold my XFX DD BE. Gotta admit, I was sad to see her go. They really did a great job aesthetically in my opinion and its an amazingly solid feeling card. It just well ... sucks ... in comparison to my Windforce.

I was getting about 68 FPS in Heaven in crossfire. But I could only run them at 1050 Core, 1450 Memory stable. Plus the XFX would shoot up to nearly 90C in some instances.

Now with just the Windforce in, I get on the high end of 39 FPS (nearly 40) and can run Heaven and Game stable at 1225 Core, 1450 Memory, +20%, stock voltage and never gets hotter than 68C. I was able to get up to 1250 on the core at +0% and stock volts in Valley. I did not, however, test this gaming, as if I can't run Heaven, I might as well not try a game.

Here's hoping that when my other Windforce shows up tomorrow that, not only will that card be as generous an OC but that I can run 1225 with Crossfire on stock volts. Then I'll run 3DMark and see what I come up with.


----------



## Lucky 23

I've been overclocking my Asus 7870 and I'm only able to get 1164mhz core on stock volts(1.219).







Time to increase the voltage


----------



## FatedFrenzy

I also got ambitious and messed with my CPU a bit more and got a stable jump from 4.6 to 4.7. So I'm also pleased with that.

I may get more willing to add a little voltage to the GPUs as well once I get the other Windforce in there and see what clocks we're dealing with at stock voltage.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FatedFrenzy*
> 
> I also got ambitious and messed with my CPU a bit more and got a stable jump from 4.6 to 4.7. So I'm also pleased with that.
> 
> I may get more willing to add a little voltage to the GPUs as well once I get the other Windforce in there and see what clocks we're dealing with at stock voltage.


Are you using the multi to overclock or FSB?


----------



## FatedFrenzy

I use the multiplier along with CPU Voltage, CPU/NB Voltage, VDDA Voltage, and NB Voltage tweaks.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FatedFrenzy*
> 
> I use the multiplier along with CPU Voltage, CPU/NB Voltage, VDDA Voltage, and NB Voltage tweaks.


I have found it a lot easier to get stable with FSB overclocks - here is mine.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I have found it a lot easier to get stable with FSB overclocks - here is mine.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I usually find my highest stable OC via the multiplier then use the FSB to fine tune it even further. So many options with these boards


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> I usually find my highest stable OC via the multiplier then use the FSB to fine tune it even further. So many options with these boards


He has an EVO but still should not be too different. I have found using the multi mine get's too hot so I lower the multi and up the FSB.


----------



## Buehlar

@Devildog
Newegg has the new devils in stock now.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131529


----------



## FatedFrenzy

I'll try that out either tonight or tomorrow. Out at our veterans day dinner now.

Started noticing that the 4.7 wasn't as stable as I thought. Starts making my desktop and some programs act a bit wonky as soon as I enable it. So I guess I'll have to retool it.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FatedFrenzy*
> 
> I'll try that out either tonight or tomorrow. Out at our veterans day dinner now.
> 
> Started noticing that the 4.7 wasn't as stable as I thought. Starts making my desktop and some programs act a bit wonky as soon as I enable it. So I guess I'll have to retool it.


Cool, I just had a Veterans day dinner for free at Olive Garden. I love that place. Are you a Vet too?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> @Devildog
> Newegg has the new devils in stock now.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131529


$20 cheaper than the 7870 Devil, I hope they last until Friday.

It's only 10" long. That's 1.22" shorter then the 7870. I hope it doesn't look funny.


----------



## Darkchild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Cool, I just had a Veterans day dinner for free at Olive Garden. I love that place. Are you a Vet too?


4 yrs Navy here


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkchild*
> 
> 4 yrs Navy here


Happy Veterans day to you. 4 Years in the Marine Corps for me.


----------



## FatedFrenzy

Haha ... totally took advantage of the Olive Garden free dinner myself. Actually had no clue about it until we walked in. Was going there anyways.

6 years Air Force S.E.R.E.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FatedFrenzy*
> 
> Haha ... totally took advantage of the Olive Garden free dinner myself. Actually had no clue about it until we walked in. Was going there anyways.
> 
> 6 years Air Force S.E.R.E.


My Dad was Air Force, I was born on a Air Force Base in Madrid Spain. I wish I could remember something besides the mild earth quake.


----------



## Buehlar

2 yrs Navy here.
But I didn't go to Olive garden!


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> 2 yrs Navy here.
> But I didn't go to Olive garden!


Doh!!! Maybe next year. Where did you serve?


----------



## bluedevil

I did 7 years in the USAR. Fun stuff.....


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Doh!!! Maybe next year. Where did you serve?


Roosevelt Rhodes Puerto Rico 91-93


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Roosevelt Rhodes Puerto Rico 91-93


83' to 87' North Carlina, Southern California and Yakima Wa. here. Missed the Gulf War by almost 3 years

Wow there is a lot of former Military here. It makes me proud. A HAPPY VETERANS DAY TOO ALL !!!!!


----------



## FatedFrenzy

01 - 07 .... ALL over ... but mostly in DC. I came basically a signature away from private military after but met my wife and couldn't imagine being away from her a year at a time.
Quote:


> Wow there is a lot of former Military here.


It's cause most Military guys are geeks are heart.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Wow there is a lot of former Military here. It makes me proud. A HAPPY VETERANS DAY TOO ALL !!!!!


Right back at ya








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FatedFrenzy*
> 
> It's cause most Military guys are geeks are heart.











True-dat


----------



## Gereti

mm, i can't say anything for this one,...
i just try to hope that i don't have to go army


----------



## Brian18741

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brian18741*
> 
> Guys I can't change the voltage on my cards through GPU tweak anymore. I have a Sapphire 7850 that I OC'd no prob about a year ago and recently picked up a HIS 7850 to crossfire. The problem is when I crossfired I lost the original OC.
> 
> Now the GPU clock maxes out at 1050mhz on the sapphire but on 1720mhz on the HIS. I have "overclocking range enhancement" selected in settings. And also the "core voltage" slider is gone and replaced by "power target(%)" ..... what's that about?! Running GPU tweak ver:2.4.9.2
> 
> :EDIT: I've uninstalled the current version and installed ver:2.0.8.3 ... still the same. Also I've ticked unlock voltage control on MSI afterburner and still no joy, Haven't tried Trixx, will have a look at that later.


Happy veterans day to all! Sorry to go back on topic but still having difficulty OCing my cards. When OCing crossfire are you better syncing the cards so you overclock them simultaneously or doing them individually? Do the clocks have to match?

The prob was I could not unlock the voltage on either and could not unlock the core passed 1050mhz on the Sapphire. The slider will go up to 1720mhz on the HIS, obviously haven't tried setting it that high though!

I managed to get some access to voltages through Afterburner when I synced the cards but still couldn't move the core passed 1050. So I used GPU Tweak to set the clocks to 1100mhz on both cards, GPU-Z comfirmed and I launched Valley to test. Screen started flickering shortly there after and then system froze. Rebooted but screen kept flickering and got random blue screen. In the end had to boot in safe mode and uninstall afterburner. Haven't had a chance to do anything since. Voltage was at 1140v I think from memory.

Is it worth reinstalling Afterburner and trying again with higher voltage do you think? Surely there must be an easier way to do it rather than volts in afterburner and clocks in gpu tweak?!

:EDIT: My cards are HIS HD 7850 IceQ and Sapphire HD7850.


----------



## FatedFrenzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brian18741*
> 
> Happy veterans day to all! Sorry to go back on topic but still having difficulty OCing my cards. When OCing crossfire are you better syncing the cards so you overclock them simultaneously or doing them individually? Do the clocks have to match?
> 
> The prob was I could not unlock the voltage on either and could not unlock the core passed 1050mhz on the Sapphire. The slider will go up to 1720mhz on the HIS, obviously haven't tried setting it that high though!
> 
> I managed to get some access to voltages through Afterburner when I synced the cards but still couldn't move the core passed 1050. So I used GPU Tweak to set the clocks to 1100mhz on both cards, GPU-Z comfirmed and I launched Valley to test. Screen started flickering shortly there after and then system froze. Rebooted but screen kept flickering and got random blue screen. In the end had to boot in safe mode and uninstall afterburner. Haven't had a chance to do anything since. Voltage was at 1140v I think from memory.
> 
> Is it worth reinstalling Afterburner and trying again with higher voltage do you think? Surely there must be an easier way to do it rather than volts in afterburner and clocks in gpu tweak?!
> 
> :EDIT: My cards are HIS HD 7850 IceQ and Sapphire HD7850.


What was your original OC? Sometimes going Crossfire will make previous single card clocks unstable. Are you saying that you can't get it to be stable at your previous clock or that the program physically won't LET you OC more?


----------



## Brian18741

No the core clock slider physically maxes out at 1050mhz when I use GPU Tweak and Afterburner. I clicked something in Afterburner settings that opened up the voltage and allowed it to go up to 1225v I think (not home now) but the core slider only went up to 1050mhz. I tried GPU Tweak again and all clocks were set to zero. I then typed in 1100mhz and GPU-Z registered it but that when I starting crashing all over the place and had to boot in safe mode to uninstall Afterburner.

Don't recall off the top of my head what the previous OC was, it was mild, about 1150mhz maybe.


----------



## FatedFrenzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brian18741*
> 
> No the core clock slider physically maxes out at 1050mhz when I use GPU Tweak and Afterburner. I clicked something in Afterburner settings that opened up the voltage and allowed it to go up to 1225v I think (not home now) but the core slider only went up to 1050mhz. I tried GPU Tweak again and all clocks were set to zero. I then typed in 1100mhz and GPU-Z registered it but that when I starting crashing all over the place and had to boot in safe mode to uninstall Afterburner.
> 
> Don't recall off the top of my head what the previous OC was, it was mild, about 1150mhz maybe.


Are you using the original card for the primary in crossfire? If so, remove the secondary and reboot. Open AB and see if the slider option has changed (back to how it was before Xfire).

If it has, try swapping the cards for primary and secondary. If that doesn't work. I would uninstall all AMD software and drivers and start fresh.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brian18741*
> 
> No the core clock slider physically maxes out at 1050mhz when I use GPU Tweak and Afterburner. I clicked something in Afterburner settings that opened up the voltage and allowed it to go up to 1225v I think (not home now) but the core slider only went up to 1050mhz. I tried GPU Tweak again and all clocks were set to zero. I then typed in 1100mhz and GPU-Z registered it but that when I starting crashing all over the place and had to boot in safe mode to uninstall Afterburner.
> 
> Don't recall off the top of my head what the previous OC was, it was mild, about 1150mhz maybe.


On AB in the settings you click extend OC limits, which is probably what you did, mine goes over 1300 for the core though. Trixx will show max settings to, the 4.4.0 version gives me mass overclockability ( up to 1600 on the core) except the VDDC is stuck at 1.3V or 1300mV.


----------



## gibby1690

hey people i have an gygabyte radeon 7870 OC 2Gb GPU

and at standard clock it is 1100 on core and 1200 on memory

i have managed to OC to 1150 and 1250 as i seen a video about how it should be stable to OC 50hz straight out the box

im just wondering how i would go about trying to get more out the card

power limit and everything else all at stock as i dont know whats best order/method to do things in


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gibby1690*
> 
> hey people i have an gygabyte radeon 7870 OC 2Gb GPU
> 
> and at standard clock it is 1100 on core and 1200 on memory
> 
> i have managed to OC to 1150 and 1250 as i seen a video about how it should be stable to OC 50hz straight out the box
> 
> im just wondering how i would go about trying to get more out the card
> 
> power limit and everything else all at stock as i dont know whats best order/method to do things in


most the time you just push power limit to the max (+20 usually) this just gives you more room to play.

raise the core clock one click (about 25mhz each time at first down to 5 each eventually) at a time until unstable, then increase you core voltage to make it stable. Repeat until temps are unsafe or your fans are too loud for your taste then back it off just a bit.

Repeat the same process with the Memory (oc memory small increments then when unstable memory voltage, etc).

Some cards wont have voltage adjustment others dont have memory voltage adjustment. Some come with both. If you have both you will be able to push alot further. If you dont have either one then the +50 may be all you get. Depending on how good the cooling is you probably wont get much further then 1200 core 1400 memory if your lucky. I run at 1185/1337 daily and it gets pretty warm up to 68 on heavy loads after long time gaming.

Generally yes most of them will OC +50 straight out the box without any adjustment to core voltage or fans.

Also recommend changing fan curve to manual and setting to better temps. Usually they dont even reach 100% until 90+ which i feel is far too unsafe to ever get to so my fans should be working harder before then







.

This is my curve it changes RPM fairly fast though Im still working on it.

Always keep an eye on temps i try to keep it under 70-75 during stress tests and under 65 for daily gaming use.

Check here if you dont see voltage controls available in MSI Afterburner:

If these boxes dont appear in your settings you may not be able to adjust voltage. There are other ways to get around this though if you try hard enough


----------



## gibby1690

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> most the time you just push power limit to the max (+20 usually) this just gives you more room to play.
> 
> raise the core clock one click (about 25mhz each time at first down to 5 each eventually) at a time until unstable, then increase you core voltage to make it stable. Repeat until temps are unsafe or your fans are too loud for your taste then back it off just a bit.
> 
> Repeat the same process with the Memory (oc memory small increments then when unstable memory voltage, etc).
> 
> Some cards wont have voltage adjustment others dont have memory voltage adjustment. Some come with both. If you have both you will be able to push alot further. If you dont have either one then the +50 may be all you get. Depending on how good the cooling is you probably wont get much further then 1200 core 1400 memory if your lucky. I run at 1185/1337 daily and it gets pretty warm up to 68 on heavy loads after long time gaming.
> 
> Generally yes most of them will OC +50 straight out the box without any adjustment to core voltage or fans.
> 
> Also recommend changing fan curve to manual and setting to better temps. Usually they dont even reach 100% until 90+ which i feel is far too unsafe to ever get to so my fans should be working harder before then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> This is my curve it changes RPM fairly fast though Im still working on it.
> 
> Always keep an eye on temps i try to keep it under 70-75 during stress tests and under 65 for daily gaming use.
> 
> Check here if you dont see voltage controls available in MSI Afterburner:
> 
> If these boxes dont appear in your settings you may not be able to adjust voltage. There are other ways to get around this though if you try hard enough


how do i know if its stable ? do i just run valley or something?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gibby1690*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> most the time you just push power limit to the max (+20 usually) this just gives you more room to play.
> 
> raise the core clock one click (about 25mhz each time at first down to 5 each eventually) at a time until unstable, then increase you core voltage to make it stable. Repeat until temps are unsafe or your fans are too loud for your taste then back it off just a bit.
> 
> Repeat the same process with the Memory (oc memory small increments then when unstable memory voltage, etc).
> 
> Some cards wont have voltage adjustment others dont have memory voltage adjustment. Some come with both. If you have both you will be able to push alot further. If you dont have either one then the +50 may be all you get. Depending on how good the cooling is you probably wont get much further then 1200 core 1400 memory if your lucky. I run at 1185/1337 daily and it gets pretty warm up to 68 on heavy loads after long time gaming.
> 
> Generally yes most of them will OC +50 straight out the box without any adjustment to core voltage or fans.
> 
> Also recommend changing fan curve to manual and setting to better temps. Usually they dont even reach 100% until 90+ which i feel is far too unsafe to ever get to so my fans should be working harder before then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> This is my curve it changes RPM fairly fast though Im still working on it.
> 
> Always keep an eye on temps i try to keep it under 70-75 during stress tests and under 65 for daily gaming use.
> 
> Check here if you dont see voltage controls available in MSI Afterburner:
> 
> If these boxes dont appear in your settings you may not be able to adjust voltage. There are other ways to get around this though if you try hard enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how do i know if its stable ? do i just run valley or something?
Click to expand...

valley is ok for putting it through some quick tests....the best stability test? play some heavy dx11 games with v-sync off.


----------



## Devildog83

It might sound strange but I have found that 3Dmark Vantage will crash before any other benchmark, so I do that 1st for stability.


----------



## bluedevil

So it's safe to say that looking at a new R9 270X is pretty pointless when one has a HD7870?


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gibby1690*
> 
> how do i know if its stable ? do i just run valley or something?


When you push the core clock too far then the video drivers will lock up. You will have to do a hard reset and reboot the computer.

When you push the memory to far you will see artifacts during the benchmark.

On my final stress test I usually run a couple loops of Heaven benchmark. If no issues arise then i will start gaming at those clocks


----------



## gibby1690

well before i went back to sleep i increased power limit to +20%

core to 1175 and memory to 1275

i also changed some fan settings but that was about it

seemed to work ok on valley

played far cry 3 though and was good to start but crashed after 5-10mins

all temps and that seemed ok

does that mean my voltage would need increased aswell


----------



## FatedFrenzy

Most likely. I know with just one of my Gigabytes, I'm stable at 1225/1450 +20%, stock volts (every chip is different, you may not be able to reach that with your Gigabyte.

However when adding my second Gigabyte card, I could only reach 1200/1450 +20, and that was after adding significant voltage. I now run 1200/1375 (I actually loose performance at 1450 ... Accept in Fire Strike), +20% and 1.28 volts.


----------



## gibby1690

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FatedFrenzy*
> 
> Most likely. I know with just one of my Gigabytes, I'm stable at 1225/1450 +20%, stock volts (every chip is different, you may not be able to reach that with your Gigabyte.
> 
> However when adding my second Gigabyte card, I could only reach 1200/1450 +20, and that was after adding significant voltage. I now run 1200/1375 (I actually loose performance at 1450 ... Accept in Fire Strike), +20% and 1.28 volts.


but really 1175 and 1275 and +20 volts OC should have been do able then?

its a good card with 3 fans so temps shouldnt be a problem eh?


----------



## dmfree88

The power limit doesnt effect volts. Add more gpu volts and u should stop crashing

With the triple fans you should be able to raise it a bit without getting to hot.

As mentioned above usually lock ups or crashes mean more gpu core. Artifacts or glitches usually more mem volts


----------



## gibby1690

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> The power limit doesnt effect volts. Add more gpu volts and u should stop crashing
> 
> With the triple fans you should be able to raise it a bit without getting to hot.
> 
> As mentioned above usually lock ups or crashes mean more gpu core. Artifacts or glitches usually more mem volts


i know what your trying to say to me i just dont know how to put it into practice lol

i dont even have any pals that might be able to show me, there all on playstation

kind of going it alone here lol

will it brake my card if i OC it the wrong way? or is it just a case of turn off and back on again?


----------



## gibby1690

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> The power limit doesnt effect volts. Add more gpu volts and u should stop crashing
> 
> With the triple fans you should be able to raise it a bit without getting to hot.
> 
> As mentioned above usually lock ups or crashes mean more gpu core. Artifacts or glitches usually more mem volts


rights so i increased core volts to 1200 power limit +20

core 1175 and memory 1275, seemed to run fine

at least got the game finnished this time.

what happens if i just ramp my core volts upto max? does that make it unstable or can i do that and just try and find

stable on my core/memory clock from there


----------



## dmfree88

that would likely make things too hot. Depends what your max volts are. The core volts you want to be as low as possible as this is what makes the most heat. Adding core clock and mem clock really dont add much heat to the card. Atleast not as much as when you add volts to compensate. You would be better off maxing core clock and trying to get the volts to make it work, likely your cooling cant handle it and you wont ever be stable though. Its best to go up small amounts at a time as you can overheat your card. Also if you make it too unstable you may have to boot into safe mode and uninstall afterburner so that you can even get your PC to work. Otherwise everytime it boots windows it loads your extremely unstable OC profile and it crashes. Thats usually the worst you can do to the card most the time if it overheats or something it will shut down or throttle (although its still not recommended to let it do that). And usually when unstable it only crashes during loads. But rarely extreme unstable cases wont even boot into windows and require going back to stock.

All in all best way is slow and pro (with both volts and clocks) otherwise you will just end up with head aches


----------



## FatedFrenzy

If I'm reading your post correctly, and you e just UPPED your voltage to 1200, that's too low. The stock voltage for that 7870 is 1219.

Put your voltage to 1219 and then see what OC you can get out of that.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FatedFrenzy*
> 
> If I'm reading your post correctly, and you e just UPPED your voltage to 1200, that's too low. The stock voltage for that 7870 is 1219.
> 
> Put your voltage to 1219 and then see what OC you can get out of that.


I could swear that stock voltage was tied to ASIC quality and not to brand name/revision.

low ASIC = leaky chip = higher stock voltage


----------



## dmfree88

it is somewhat.. i have a weird card though maybe its because its a hawk it came with high stock voltage, high asic and great overclockability on air. so who knows anymore







.


----------



## Devildog83

Like my new I-Pod?


----------



## dmfree88

you bring a brick with you when you jog? Must be toning your arms


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> it is somewhat.. i have a weird card though maybe its because its a hawk it came with high stock voltage, high asic and great overclockability on air. so who knows anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yes it's because it's a Hawk, that's why they are so expensive.


----------



## gibby1690

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FatedFrenzy*
> 
> If I'm reading your post correctly, and you e just UPPED your voltage to 1200, that's too low. The stock voltage for that 7870 is 1219.
> 
> Put your voltage to 1219 and then see what OC you can get out of that.


stock voltage for my card is 1169


----------



## FatedFrenzy

I have owned two XFX Black Edition cards, they were stock at 1219.

I now own two Gigabyte Ghz Wondforce cards and they are both 1219.

Is your Gigabyte a Ghz or the core model?


----------



## gibby1690

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FatedFrenzy*
> 
> I have owned two XFX Black Edition cards, they were stock at 1219.
> 
> I now own two Gigabyte Ghz Wondforce cards and they are both 1219.
> 
> Is your Gigabyte a Ghz or the core model?


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125418

thats my card there

think its the windforce one


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Like my new I-Pod?


So this must have been you I saw jogging through my neighborhood this morning


----------



## Devildog83

What is jogging? LOL


----------



## FatedFrenzy

"Veronica and I are trying this new fad called uh, jogging. I believe it's jogging or yogging. it might be a soft j. I'm not sure, but apparently you just run for an extended period of time. It's supposed to be wild."


----------



## sinnedone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> it is somewhat.. i have a weird card though maybe its because its a hawk it came with high stock voltage, high asic and great overclockability on air. so who knows anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


What is your stock max voltage?

If its higher than mine I might try flashing a BIOS from a Hawk onto my xfx ones.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FatedFrenzy*
> 
> "Veronica and I are trying this new fad called uh, jogging. I believe it's jogging or yogging. it might be a soft j. I'm not sure, but apparently you just run for an extended period of time. It's supposed to be wild."


----------



## Darkchild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I could swear that stock voltage was tied to ASIC quality and not to brand name/revision.
> 
> low ASIC = leaky chip = higher stock voltage


Asic quality doesnt mean much my powercolor card has higher asic (79.1)then my asus card(77.4) yet it doesnt oc near as far. Stock voltage on my powercolor card is 1.267 and 1.21 on the asus. but the powercolor cards comes oced to 1150 maxes at 1175 lol. the asus card come at 1000 and maxes at about 1280. Both maxes take 1.3 to achieve tho i think the asus can handle more than 1.3. it can achieve the same 1175 at near stock volts.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkchild*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I could swear that stock voltage was tied to ASIC quality and not to brand name/revision.
> 
> low ASIC = leaky chip = higher stock voltage
> 
> 
> 
> Asic quality doesnt mean much my powercolor card has higher asic (79.1)then my asus card(77.4) yet it doesnt oc near as far. Stock voltage on my powercolor card is 1.267 and 1.21 on the asus. but the powercolor cards comes oced to 1150 maxes at 1175 lol. the asus card come at 1000 and maxes at about 1280. Both maxes take 1.3 to achieve tho i think the asus can handle more than 1.3. it can achieve the same 1175 at near stock volts.
Click to expand...

you cant compare asic to voltage across brands/revisions or really across different BIOS

If you have two identical cards, save for ASIC quality, and one is a 102% it will have lower stock voltage that the one that scores a 54%. The more exotic cards (lightnings/devils) might not follow these rules, just depends on the BIOS, but I believe most all rely on a voltage table that is scaled to ASIC quality.


----------



## Fatman811

Getting close to 8K









http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1149594


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fatman811*
> 
> Getting close to 8K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1149594


My 270x will be here next week, with a physics score better than 9400 in firestrike I should blow the doors off of 8K. I can't wait. Nice graphics score by the way.


----------



## dmfree88

Gratz did u get ur devil?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Gratz did u get ur devil?


I will be ordering it in the morning







. You know even now I am wondering if I should wait for the 290 non- reference cards to come out and sell the Devil 7870. The True/Audio looks awesome and @ $400 it's got a ton of performance per $, Mantle for the future, maybe the best card out there for the money. I am not patient and the Dual Devil's sound cool so I will do that and if I decide later that I want a 290 I will sell them as a pair of Devils and pull that trigger when the time comes. Either way I am having way more fun than I have a right to.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> What is your stock max voltage?
> 
> If its higher than mine I might try flashing a BIOS from a Hawk onto my xfx ones.


AB goes up to 1350 (1.35) if thats what your asking. my stock volts were 1.219 i believe. Also noticed I have 0 vdroop. Load or no load, 100% or 50% or 0% its always the same volts. Very impressed with this hawk, wish I could put it under water to see what it can do.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I will be ordering it in the morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . You know even now I am wondering if I should wait for the 290 non- reference cards to come out and sell the Devil 7870. The True/Audio looks awesome and @ $400 it's got a ton of performance per $, Mantle for the future, maybe the best card out there for the money. I am not patient and the Dual Devil's sound cool so I will do that and if I decide later that I want a 290 I will sell them as a pair of Devils and pull that trigger when the time comes. Either way I am having way more fun than I have a right to.


I was just mentioning to someone earlier. If at all possible its usually best to upgrade to the best single card you can if you can. Then upgrade to SLI or x-fire later. Especially if that single card will perform similar or better then the dual card setup. But I am not sure how a 270 with a 7870 would compare to a single 290. Especially a pair of devils







. If you think you can afford a 2nd 290 in a year or so and dont mind being a little worse off for now. Then the 290 would prob be a better choice. I think the 270/7870 combo will perform better though and if you upgrade power and have a good mobo you can go tri-fire someday aswell. So both options really arent bad. Depends on your PSU aswell


----------



## FatedFrenzy

I agree. I'm happy with my xfire setup right now though. I get a get a steady 75+ FPS on both Valley and Heaven. That all I need for my 1080p/60hz set up. Plus I'm waiting for them to get all the kinks out of the new series.

I think I'll just wait til the next series comes out. I really have no reason to change other to say I have the "best" card.


----------



## Devildog83

I agree, and like I said if I want later I can sell the X-Fire set up and get a non-reference 290 or even 290x later to X-fire them down the road if needed. It's not like they are going away or I won't be able to get anything for my cards. Twin Lucifer's it is.









I have a cat named Lucifer by the way, Luke for short, do I have an obsession wit the Devil?


----------



## FatedFrenzy

Not unless you were to sacrifice your cat on a stone slab while wearing the head of a ghoat.

Though I hate cats with a firery passion so I guess I would judge someone who did that. The only cat I like is in my Chinese food.


----------



## Devildog83

I am an animal lover, cat's an dog's alike. Luke is a pure black cat that was a little devil as a kitten.

By the by, i just ordered my second Devil. R9 270x is on it's way.


----------



## Brian18741

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FatedFrenzy*
> 
> Are you using the original card for the primary in crossfire? If so, remove the secondary and reboot. Open AB and see if the slider option has changed (back to how it was before Xfire).
> 
> If it has, try swapping the cards for primary and secondary. If that doesn't work. I would uninstall all AMD software and drivers and start fresh.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> On AB in the settings you click extend OC limits, which is probably what you did, mine goes over 1300 for the core though. Trixx will show max settings to, the 4.4.0 version gives me mass overclockability ( up to 1600 on the core) except the VDDC is stuck at 1.3V or 1300mV.


Thanks guys. Looks like the HIS is voltage locked. Or at least it won't register anything above 1.181v on GPU-Z no matter what program I use. The HIS iTurbo software has given me the best results so far. I've settled with 1100mhz on the core at 1.181v. Had it up to 1175mhz but kept crashing.

1100mhz seemed stable last night, was able to bench Heaven and Valley a few times each, (will post results later when home if anyone is interested) but the real test comes tonight, I'll do a bit of gaming a see how far I get!


----------



## Darkchild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> AB goes up to 1350 (1.35) if thats what your asking. my stock volts were 1.219 i believe. Also noticed I have 0 vdroop. Load or no load, 100% or 50% or 0% its always the same volts. Very impressed with this hawk, wish I could put it under water to see what it can do.
> I was just mentioning to someone earlier. If at all possible its usually best to upgrade to the best single card you can if you can. Then upgrade to SLI or x-fire later. Especially if that single card will perform similar or better then the dual card setup. But I am not sure how a 270 with a 7870 would compare to a single 290. Especially a pair of devils
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . If you think you can afford a 2nd 290 in a year or so and dont mind being a little worse off for now. Then the 290 would prob be a better choice. I think the 270/7870 combo will perform better though and if you upgrade power and have a good mobo you can go tri-fire someday aswell. So both options really arent bad. Depends on your PSU aswell


what version of ab goes to 1.35? i have the latest beta and it stops at 1.3 Does it only work on msi branded gpus?

Also crossfire is good enough now that its harder to say a single gpu is better. the real question is do you need the 4gb frame buffer thats really the only advantage the higher end cards have these days.
the more they improve the crossfire experience the more a single gpu is better argument loses. I personally love the looks of muti gpu setups i dont think i can ever go back to using a single card. when i replaced my 5770s that was basically 2 more builds i had decent cards to put in. both of them have new homes (tears up) and getting gamed on. same with these. when a good enough single gpu comes along for around 250-300 that out performs my current setup then that will become my new crossfire setup. the catch with me is they have to exceed current performance or theres no upgrade. thats why i chose 7870s because 1 card exceeded my 5770 crossfire so i knew 2 would set me straight for a while. But to each his own, i just dont see the point in spending more than 250-300 on any 1 card.


----------



## FatedFrenzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I am an animal lover, cat's an dog's alike. Luke is a pure black cat that was a little devil as a kitten.


I would have much less trouble shooting a human being before I could shoot a dog.
Quote:


> By the by, i just ordered my second Devil. R9 270x is on it's way.


Yay! Can't wait for the review on this bad boy.


----------



## Fatman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FatedFrenzy*
> 
> I would have much less trouble shooting a human being before I could shoot a dog.


This is wrong on so many levels.


----------



## FatedFrenzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fatman811*
> 
> This is wrong on so many levels.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkchild*
> 
> what version of ab goes to 1.35? i have the latest beta and it stops at 1.3 Does it only work on msi branded gpus?
> 
> Also crossfire is good enough now that its harder to say a single gpu is better. the real question is do you need the 4gb frame buffer thats really the only advantage the higher end cards have these days.
> the more they improve the crossfire experience the more a single gpu is better argument loses. I personally love the looks of muti gpu setups i dont think i can ever go back to using a single card. when i replaced my 5770s that was basically 2 more builds i had decent cards to put in. both of them have new homes (tears up) and getting gamed on. same with these. when a good enough single gpu comes along for around 250-300 that out performs my current setup then that will become my new crossfire setup. the catch with me is they have to exceed current performance or theres no upgrade. thats why i chose 7870s because 1 card exceeded my 5770 crossfire so i knew 2 would set me straight for a while. But to each his own, i just dont see the point in spending more than 250-300 on any 1 card.


yeah im not sure if its because its a MSI card or not. Probably because its a hawk which is why i get voltage monitoring without having to hack AB aswell. Could try flashing to a hawk bios but I doubt it will work. Make sure you get the right one if you download from tech they have one bios that does not work on my card at all. My bios version is 015.018.000.000.000838 the other one that seems to be newer caused some serious issues with my card.


----------



## sinnedone

So who here has a 7870 that has a load voltage higher than 1.219? Id like to try some different Bios' that have higher voltages to see if it will let my cards hit 1200mhz.


----------



## Brian18741

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brian18741*
> 
> Thanks guys. Looks like the HIS is voltage locked. Or at least it won't register anything above 1.181v on GPU-Z no matter what program I use. The HIS iTurbo software has given me the best results so far. I've settled with 1100mhz on the core at 1.181v. Had it up to 1175mhz but kept crashing.
> 
> 1100mhz seemed stable last night, was able to bench Heaven and Valley a few times each, (will post results later when home if anyone is interested) but the real test comes tonight, I'll do a bit of gaming a see how far I get!


Just in case anyone is interested. Heaven and Valley benchmarks. HIS/Sapphire HD7850 crossfire OC'd to 1100mhz at 1.181v.

CPU 3570k at 4.5ghz.

http://s4.photobucket.com/user/Brian18741/media/Heaven1100mhz.png.html

http://s4.photobucket.com/user/Brian18741/media/Valley1100mhz.png.html


----------



## Devildog83

Nice for that low voltage. You should get Heaven 4.0.


----------



## Brian18741

Humm, Heaven 4.0 is giving me much lower results. I have to do a custom run with it, if I set it to extreme it sets the res at 1600*900. Is there something wrong with this result or is 4.0 a harder benchmark? Looks the exact same









http://s4.photobucket.com/user/Brian18741/media/7d7ad4fa-cda0-4d22-8c3c-16de0a2b2ab1.jpg.html


----------



## Devildog83

It's a much tougher bench, here is mine with 1 7870.


----------



## FatedFrenzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> It's a much tougher bench, here is mine with 1 7870.


I'm surprised at that run really. I got 39.9 with just one card. Though I did it at MSAA x4. That could make a difference.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FatedFrenzy*
> 
> I'm surprised at that run really. I got 39.9 with just one card. Though I did it at MSAA x4. That could make a difference.


Yes 4x is a lot less intensive. I got over 40 fps at 1265/1403. I saved it but I am having trouble retrieving it. I will post it as soon as I find it. LOL


----------



## dmfree88

my playing with flip queue has given me horrid results on low settings. flip queue 0-1 is super choppy randomly. it will be working fine then bam choppy for like 10 seconds then its fine again. was really strange but setting up to max flip queue (5) fixed the problem so im happy with flip queue 5 knowing that 0-1 was choppy then id assume 5 is better if your cpu can handle it. And its def not choppy anymore.

Figured Id share my results since it seems to differ from others


----------



## silencespr

i have a dilemma.... now that i play BF4 and i use 3 screens the game seems to drop FPS a little even on medium settings... should i get another Gigabyte 7870 OC and Cross fire it ? or should i just get 7970 and run one card ?

Thank you!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silencespr*
> 
> i have a dilemma.... now that i play BF4 and i use 3 screens the game seems to drop FPS a little even on medium settings... should i get another Gigabyte 7870 OC and Cross fire it ? or should i just get 7970 and run one card ?
> 
> Thank you!


xfire 7870 will beat single 7970 until you hit a vRAM wall. But even that might not be sufficient for 3x monitors. What resolution are you trying to game at?


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silencespr*
> 
> i have a dilemma.... now that i play BF4 and i use 3 screens the game seems to drop FPS a little even on medium settings... should i get another Gigabyte 7870 OC and Cross fire it ? or should i just get 7970 and run one card ?
> 
> Thank you!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> xfire 7870 will beat single 7970 until you hit a vRAM wall. But even that might not be sufficient for 3x monitors. What resolution are you trying to game at?


Running BF4 here with xFire 7870s on stock clocks
3x 60 hz displays at 5940x1080
BF4 defaults the optimal settings for my specs to all high and AA maxed. Very playable at >30fps
If I change settings from high to ultra I must disable AA to be playable.

It really depends on your display's hz/resolution and what you consder to be playable.
>30 fps and above medium quality makes me


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *silencespr*
> 
> i have a dilemma.... now that i play BF4 and i use 3 screens the game seems to drop FPS a little even on medium settings... should i get another Gigabyte 7870 OC and Cross fire it ? or should i just get 7970 and run one card ?
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> xfire 7870 will beat single 7970 until you hit a vRAM wall. But even that might not be sufficient for 3x monitors. What resolution are you trying to game at?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Running BF4 here with xFire 7870s on stock clocks
> 3x 60 hz displays at 5940x1080
> BF4 defaults the optimal settings for my specs to all high and AA maxed. Very playable at >30fps
> If I change settings from high to ultra I must disable AA to be playable.
> 
> It really depends on your display's hz/resolution and what you consder to be playable.
> >30 fps and above medium quality makes me
Click to expand...

It is kind of hard to suggest to someone to crossfire 7870's for triple monitor with those numbers. Not that they wont pass as "playable", but there is absolutely no room for future advancement in gaming before the setup slips into unplayable at desirable settings. I think honestly the gentleman should look into the newer generation of cards, like the 290 or 290x. The single 7970 and the 7870 xfire both seem like they would leave something to be desired at eyefinity resolutions, even if they can pass as "playable".


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> It is kind of hard to suggest to someone to crossfire 7870's for triple monitor with those numbers. Not that they wont pass as "playable", but there is absolutely no room for future advancement in gaming before the setup slips into unplayable at desirable settings. I think honestly the gentleman should look into the newer generation of cards, like the 290 or 290x. The single 7970 and the 7870 xfire both seem like they would leave something to be desired at eyefinity resolutions, even if they can pass as "playable".


That's why I didn't "suggest" anything, just offered him some real numbers to reflect his question.








What someone considsers to pass as "playable" at this level is always a valid factor.

I do agree that futture proofing can be added to the equation so if I were to offer "suggestions"

1. If you have ~$1,000 to spend and want to max out BF4 and every other game on Eyefinity, then get xFire 290's

2. If you have ~$200 to spend and just want BF4 to be playable at above decent quality on Eyefinity, then grab another 7870.


----------



## Maximization

original reviews stated 7870 were for single monitors under 30" at 1080i. triple monitors you will need more horsepower. i was looking at the newer cards 290x will need a waterblock, the 780ti is not even 11.2 dx, for that price nvidia are wacky for window 8.1 users


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> That's why I didn't "suggest" anything, just offered him some real numbers to reflect his question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What someone considers to pass as "playable" at this level is always a valid factor.
> 
> I do agree that future proofing can be added to the equation so if I were to offer "suggestions"
> 
> 1. If you have ~$1,000 to spend and want to max out BF4 and every other game on Eyefinity, then get xFire 290's
> 
> 2. If you have ~$200 to spend and just want BF4 to be playable at above decent quality on Eyefinity, then grab another 7870.


Exactly, or you could get a R9 270x to X-Fire with the 7870 and get maybe a bit better performance, they also say they are Eye-Finity ready. Mine will be here tomorrow and I will post the results as soon as I get some. I am going to tear my whole rig down and to a complete build log top to bottom which I have never done. If I had 3 monitors though, I would wait for the R9 290's to get non-ref cards, they are $400 now and great performance for that price. Then later if you wish you can add another and be in very good shape even for 144 Hz monitors and very high resolutions.


----------



## silencespr

hey guys thx for all the help i got another 7870 OC 1100 i will see how it goes if i dont like it ill just get something more new and powerful.


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silencespr*
> 
> hey guys thx for all the help i got another 7870 OC 1100 i will see how it goes if i dont like it ill just get something more new and powerful.


Good choice i would say
i chanced my 7870 to my lan rig, and bough 6990+6970 CF set on my main computer and i'm pretty happpy with crossfire set


----------



## silencespr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> Good choice i would say
> i chanced my 7870 to my lan rig, and bough 6990+6970 CF set on my main computer and i'm pretty happpy with crossfire set


thx, i am pretty happy with cross fire... on single card in full ultra on all 3 screens 5760x1080 was no problem but FPS dropped ... on cross fire the game just freezes so i had to go to high and 4800x1200 60HZ


----------



## dmfree88

Sounds unstable maybe? Harder to get oc stable with 2 cards. Was your first one still oc`d? Try backing off the oc, even dual at stock should work better


----------



## FatedFrenzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Exactly, or you could get a R9 270x to X-Fire with the 7870 and get maybe a bit better performance.


DD, do I need to smacketh thee? You forget that an xfire set up is only as good as its weakest card.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Sounds unstable maybe? Harder to get oc stable with 2 cards. Was your first one still oc`d? Try backing off the oc, even dual at stock should work better


I agree, I was able to play 1275/1450 on a single card. In order for me to play stable in xfire I had to drop to 1200/1350 (I actually lose FPS with higher Mem speed in crossfire).

Either way you should be getting much better FPS. I was getting high 30s with one card in Unigine and get around 75 with two. What are your bench scores pre and post xfire?


----------



## silencespr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Sounds unstable maybe? Harder to get oc stable with 2 cards. Was your first one still oc`d? Try backing off the oc, even dual at stock should work better


they come over clocked... i did not go past the stock over clock... so both cards are at same speed.


----------



## Devildog83

OK yes you do. Today is the day. Much fun coming I just wish I had a better camera.


----------



## FatedFrenzy

What cards are you using? Though OC'd versions of cards are ... Well ... OC'd, they give no guarantee that the OC will be stable in crossfire. I know I had an XFX 7870 DD BE that would not stabilize past its factory OC (which was only 1050) in crossfire.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FatedFrenzy*
> 
> What cards are you using? Though OC'd versions of cards are ... Well ... OC'd, they give no guarantee that the OC will be stable in crossfire. I know I had an XFX 7870 DD BE that would not stabilize past its factory OC (which was only 1050) in crossfire.


----------



## FatedFrenzy

Sorry DD, I was talking to Silensesps.

I know your setup bro









idk what happened to the rest of your post here but I got it in my email. Yeah the XFX is voltage locked and gets very hot.

I can get to about 1300/1450 @ 1.3v as well but I don't like to mess with the voltage much. I get 1200/1350 (like I said, I can go hirer with the mem but I end up losing FPS slowely after 1350 in crossfire) at stock clocks.

You should be able to hit that easy with the 270x in there.


----------



## Devildog83

Well it's here. Yeah baby !!!!


Mouse pad, it's freakin' huge.








I ran Heaven 4.0 with the 7870 @ 1200/1400 before I installed the 270, then I ran it with the 270 by itself, and then again with both, I saved the benchmarks but now there are not there. I don't know where they are but I will find them. The 7870 was 32 FPS, the 270x was 33 FPS and in X-Fire they were about 59 FPS, all at 1200/1400.


----------



## Devildog83

Here we go,

7870


270x


X-Fire


----------



## Devildog83

3Dmark 11 score. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7515487


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> 3Dmark 11 score. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7515487


Better than a stock Titan!


----------



## Devildog83

Firestrike -


----------



## Darkchild

Gratz on your devil 270x


----------



## FatedFrenzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Firestrike -


Something's not quite right here bud.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FatedFrenzy*
> 
> Something's not quite right here bud.


What is not right.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkchild*
> 
> Gratz on your devil 270x


Thanks.


----------



## FatedFrenzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> What is not right.


IDK ... I always get around 9000 give or take in Fire Strike. I would figure with a higher clocked CPU and a little nicer GPUs you would be doing better than me.


----------



## Darkchild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> 3Dmark 11 score. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7515487


nice man you almost caught my score








weird tho the processor oc and graphics card ocs are lower then yours. and my graphics score is quite a bit higher are you using the latest drivers?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FatedFrenzy*
> 
> IDK ... I always get around 9000 give or take in Fire Strike. I would figure with a higher clocked CPU and a little nicer GPUs you would be doing better than me.


I have my CPU at 4.7, the graphics score is pretty high though.

Here is Valley 1.0


----------



## FatedFrenzy

The Valley looks about right though. I just got a 62.1 running ExtremeHD like yours. I USUALLY run it at AAx4 as I play most games that way and get almost 76 fps.


----------



## dmfree88

Congratz Devilboy! they look amazing together, like it was meant to be. Let us know how well they "sync". Seen any micro-stutter? Seems like they are almost the same cards


----------



## FatedFrenzy

Yes, they do look great! I'm a bit jealous admittedly.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Congratz Devilboy! they look amazing together, like it was meant to be. Let us know how well they "sync". Seen any micro-stutter? Seems like they are almost the same cards


No microstutter at all. Don't have battlefield 4 but 3 plays awesome. Gonna run fraps with it now.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Well it's here. Yeah baby !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I ran Heaven 4.0 with the 7870 @ 1200/1400 before I installed the 270, then I ran it with the 270 by itself, and then again with both, I saved the benchmarks but now there are not there. I don't know where they are but I will find them. The 7870 was 32 FPS, the 270x was 33 FPS and in X-Fire they were about 59 FPS, all at 1200/1400.


Those







s look sinister
You truly are possessed Dog!








Ummm...Merry Xmas?


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> No microstutter at all. Don't have battlefield 4 but 3 plays awesome. Gonna run fraps with it now.


AMD just dropped some new drivers today. It seems as if some packages are specific to the R7/R9 series.
Interesting, Might be worth checking out.
http://support.amd.com/en-us/download


----------



## Darkchild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> No microstutter at all. Don't have battlefield 4 but 3 plays awesome. Gonna run fraps with it now.


i was wondering during testing/gaming is the 270x boosting or holding clocks? i was worried that 1 card having boost and the other not affecting performance.


----------



## Lucky 23

Those devil cards above look amazing


----------



## dmfree88

Just realized the 270x hawk does not come with a gpu reactor







. AND its elpida chips instead of Hynix, MSI got lazy + cheap:

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/MSI/R9_270X_HAWK/4.html

7870 hawk:

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/MSI/HD_7870_HAWK/4.html








Gonna have to keep my eyes out for a used 7870 hawk instead I think. Even if the elpida is rated higher on the 270x i think id see better results with dual 7870 hawk vs 270x+7870 hawk. Im pretty diss-appointed in the difference. Also the dual bios is no longer LN2 vs Regular. Its just a dual bios in case you brick it. I have never used the LN2 bios but I have heard it has higher OC limits and pushes further. The only difference between this and the gaming series is the backing plate.

270x hawk=fail in comparison to the 7870 hawk. Its only $30 more then the reference design so its worth it in that aspect but still makes me sad that it didnt atleast have the gpu reactor. I dont even see vdroop. Same gpu vcore under light/heavy loads absolutely no droop. I guess this might not be related to the reactor but i have a feeling it does. Smooth as butter and the core overclocks amazing im sure partially because of it.

So for $30 over reference i wouldn't say not to get one if you were looking to buy one but it sure sucks the want out when you already have a 7870hawk it feels like id be downgrading core + power performance for minimal memory gain.


----------



## Darkchild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I have my CPU at 4.7, the graphics score is pretty high though.
> 
> Here is Valley 1.0


heres a valley i just ran at 4.2ghz 8350 1175/1375 gpu

your min and max is higher yet my average is better i think thats why score is higher even tho mins matter more
gonna do a 4.4 ghz run then a 4.7 ghz run and see what happens


----------



## Darkchild

ok heres the 4.4ghz


and the 4.7


gpus Still at 1175/1375

Still not sure why im scoring higher..


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkchild*
> 
> Still not sure why im scoring higher..


whats your cpu useage (single core highest and total) / gpu useage at when your testing?


----------



## Darkchild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FatedFrenzy*
> 
> The Valley looks about right though. I just got a 62.1 running ExtremeHD like yours. I USUALLY run it at AAx4 as I play most games that way and get almost 76 fps.


thats about right heres my 4xaa run


----------



## Darkchild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> No microstutter at all. Don't have battlefield 4 but 3 plays awesome. Gonna run fraps with it now.


Just for ****s and giggles can you do some runs at my settings? you can keep the 4.7 proc oc but change gpu clocks to 1175/1375
i just want to see.. i know 1375 is below your cards rated mem specs but can you do it for me?


----------



## Darkchild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> whats your cpu useage (single core highest and total) / gpu useage at when your testing?


Single core max was about 85% and total was around 34%max but was hanging around 27% most of the time. Gpu usage fluctuates from 87% low to 99%high


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkchild*
> 
> thats about right heres my 4xaa run


Just below you at those speeds. What can I use to keep track of both cards temps and volts, it seem like I am only controlling 1 card?


----------



## FatedFrenzy

Quote:


> ...it seem like I am only controlling 1 card?


What do you mean? Like the second cards clock aren't changing?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FatedFrenzy*
> 
> What do you mean? Like the second cards clock aren't changing?


No it seems like the fans on the second card are running at auto while the 270x is running at what I set it to. Plus I only show 1 GPU in HWinfo64 so I can't find out what the power draw is from both cards. I would like to monitor both cards at the same time. Here is a run at stock clocks.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1666206


----------



## bluedevil

Look about right for one HD 7870?

GPU @ 1050/1250, CPU @ 3.8Ghz


OC @ 1100/1250, CPU @ 3.8Ghz


----------



## Darkchild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> No it seems like the fans on the second card are running at auto while the 270x is running at what I set it to. Plus I only show 1 GPU in HWinfo64 so I can't find out what the power draw is from both cards. I would like to monitor both cards at the same time. Here is a run at stock clocks.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1666206


using afterburner go into settings select gpu 2 and set the monitoring for that card also make sure you have sync settings for similar gpus checked this will make sure whatever you do to card 1 happens to card 2 aside from fan settings and such also being 270x afterburner might not see them as similar gpus also try uninstalling and reinstalling after burner. another thing try 7870 in slot 1 270x in slot 2. if you did not uninstall amd drivers before adding second card do that as well when you set a custom fan curve you may still manually have to click the auto button on main interface

Hope this helps


----------



## Darkchild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Look about right for one HD 7870?
> 
> GPU @ 1050/1250, CPU @ 3.8Ghz
> 
> 
> OC @ 1100/1250, CPU @ 3.8Ghz


yeah about right


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkchild*
> 
> using afterburner go into settings select gpu 2 and set the monitoring for that card also make sure you have sync settings for similar gpus checked this will make sure whatever you do to card 1 happens to card 2 aside from fan settings and such also being 270x afterburner might not see them as similar gpus also try uninstalling and reinstalling after burner. another thing try 7870 in slot 1 270x in slot 2. if you did not uninstall amd drivers before adding second card do that as well when you set a custom fan curve you may still manually have to click the auto button on main interface
> 
> Hope this helps


I did what you said and now i can monitor both, even HWinfo64 shows both now but look, I did a small run of Valley 1.0 and the GPU 0 or the 270x is at 1218/1399 and GPU 1 7870 is at stock 1100/1250. Should they not be the same?



Sorry I cut off the bottom but it says 1250 mem clock


----------



## FatedFrenzy

I had this problem the other day. Go into CCC. In Overdrive see what they're set at.

I ran a Heaven run the other day and is noticed my cards were set to stock (1100/1250) settings. So I checked AB, nope set to 1200/1350.

Then I checked CCC. Even though I have the Overdrive unchecked, it was set at 1100/1250. So I changed them in CCC to 1200/1350, unchecked the box again and reran Heaven. Everything was fine.


----------



## Devildog83

I just stuck the 7870 on to and now I can set both. this makes more sense.



And this

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7519714

and this too -

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1668033


----------



## Fatman811

I'm having a spot of trouble getting Batman: AO to function properly with my x-fire setup. I don't know if anyone here has had the same issues. Basically what happens is the cut-scenes are really choppy and the sound is off, oddly enough the actual game play is fine. When I get home from work tonight, I am going to try to get the Nvidia drivers to run PhysX on my CPU.


----------



## FatedFrenzy

Sounds like you may have unstable memory clock.

I had a very similar issue with Metro. I decreased AA to x4 and decreased my mem clock (which through testing I later found I was getting a better frame rate at a lower clock anyways)


----------



## Fatman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FatedFrenzy*
> 
> Sounds like you may have unstable memory clock.
> 
> I had a very similar issue with Metro. I decreased AA to x4 and decreased my mem clock (which through testing I later found I was getting a better frame rate at a lower clock anyways)


When I first encountered this issue I was running at stock freqs.


----------



## FatedFrenzy

Try lowering your settings in Batman. What are you running right now?


----------



## Fatman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FatedFrenzy*
> 
> Try lowering your settings in Batman. What are you running right now?


I'm not sure what I am currently running, but over the weekend I dropped all the settings to low with no difference in cut scenes. I should state that when I turn x-fire off, the game works like it should.


----------



## dmfree88

probably more of a batman issue then a driver issue. Probably just isnt fully optimized for xfire yet and hasn't worked out all the kinks. I could be wrong but maybe see if theres any updates for batman?


----------



## Fatman811

More than anything I was posting here to see if any of y'all have had similar issues. I just downloaded Batman : AO friday, there hasn't been any updates since then.


----------



## FatedFrenzy

I've been meaning to play it myself but it hasn't come out on DVD yet (I hate paying more than $15 for a game and downloading it. I need something tangible to actually hold in my hands).

Maybe its a v-sync issue? Did you try disabling it?


----------



## gibby1690

i have an gygabyte radeon hd 7870 oc 2gb card

http://www.ebuyer.com/363523-gigabyte-amd-hd7870-oc-1100mhz-4800mhz-2048mb-256-bit-ddr5-fan-2-mini-dp-gv-r787oc-2gd?utm_source=google&utm_medium=products&gclid=CMHnx9yN8roCFfMdtAodHnUATA

ive just seen a post on a website saying a guys stock volts on his is ( stock is 1219 mV )

my card standard is 1169

should they be diffrent?

does anyone else have this same card and could tell me what there stock volts are?

thanks


----------



## dmfree88

Stock volts can differfrom card to card. Alot are 1.219 but have seen some at your voltage too. Generally atleast with cpu the lower stock voltage usually means better overclocker. Push yours to 1.219 i bet you will oc further then others at stock 1.219. Either way ur gpu is safe at 1.169 aswell


----------



## FatedFrenzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gibby1690*
> 
> i have an gygabyte radeon hd 7870 oc 2gb card
> 
> http://www.ebuyer.com/363523-gigabyte-amd-hd7870-oc-1100mhz-4800mhz-2048mb-256-bit-ddr5-fan-2-mini-dp-gv-r787oc-2gd?utm_source=google&utm_medium=products&gclid=CMHnx9yN8roCFfMdtAodHnUATA
> 
> ive just seen a post on a website saying a guys stock volts on his is ( stock is 1219 mV )
> 
> my card standard is 1169
> 
> should they be diffrent?
> 
> does anyone else have this same card and could tell me what there stock volts are?
> 
> thanks


Um ... we (you and I) just had a discussion about this on this thread. I have two of those cards.

Yes they both came at 1.219v. Both of my XFX DD BE 7870 came at 1.219 as well. I honestly cannot tell you why yours is lower. It could be a good thing or a bad thing. The card only has to be able to run 1100/1200 in order to sell. They give no guarantee that it can be OC'd. Rationally, if your card is doing the same at a lower voltage, one would think that it's good and you could OC the crap out of it. But it may not.

I remember you were having trouble getting past like 1175 core on a single card, am I right? I told you to try running it at the 1.219 and see what clocks you could get. I would say that if you can't get it stable past 1200/1450 at that voltage, RMA the card. Make something up because you can't RMA "because it won't OC well". I can get 1275/1450 on both cards (separately) on stock volts; crossfire, 1200/1400 (though I run MEM at 1350 because I get better FPS in xfire).

I personally don't like adding voltage if I don't have to. I'm happy with 1200/1350. As long as I get 60+ FPS in games I'm good. And I typically get MUCH more.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FatedFrenzy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gibby1690*
> 
> i have an gygabyte radeon hd 7870 oc 2gb card
> 
> http://www.ebuyer.com/363523-gigabyte-amd-hd7870-oc-1100mhz-4800mhz-2048mb-256-bit-ddr5-fan-2-mini-dp-gv-r787oc-2gd?utm_source=google&utm_medium=products&gclid=CMHnx9yN8roCFfMdtAodHnUATA
> 
> ive just seen a post on a website saying a guys stock volts on his is ( stock is 1219 mV )
> 
> my card standard is 1169
> 
> should they be diffrent?
> 
> does anyone else have this same card and could tell me what there stock volts are?
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Um ... we (you and I) just had a discussion about this on this thread. I have two of those cards.
> 
> Yes they both came at 1.219v. Both of my XFX DD BE 7870 came at 1.219 as well. I honestly cannot tell you why yours is lower. It could be a good thing or a bad thing. The card only has to be able to run 1100/1200 in order to sell. They give no guarantee that it can be OC'd. Rationally, if your card is doing the same at a lower voltage, one would think that it's good and you could OC the crap out of it. But it may not.
> 
> I remember you were having trouble getting past like 1175 core on a single card, am I right? I told you to try running it at the 1.219 and see what clocks you could get. I would say that if you can't get it stable past 1200/1450 at that voltage, RMA the card. Make something up because you can't RMA "because it won't OC well". I can get 1275/1450 on both cards (separately) on stock volts; crossfire, 1200/1400 (though I run MEM at 1350 because I get better FPS in xfire).
> 
> I personally don't like adding voltage if I don't have to. I'm happy with 1200/1350. As long as I get 60+ FPS in games I'm good. And I typically get MUCH more.
Click to expand...

You guys should compare ASIC scores if you have the exact same cards with different stock voltage. I dont know if it is for ALL cards, but the higher the ASIC score, the lower on the voltage table it falls. High ASIC = Low electron migration. It doesn't mean that high ASIC cards are any better, but they tend to clock higher on air, and lower on water, than their low ASIC counterparts. Some of the more eccentric branded cards (Devil, Matrix, TOP, etc..) are often binned by ASIC for their ability to squeeze out more on air, more reliably. Again, I dont believe this theory applies to ALL cards, but it seems to be a trend that I have read about in several different places that seems to hold true. I have a hunch this is what you are witnessing in this discrepancy.


----------



## FatedFrenzy

_*ASIC Score:*_

GPU1 - 82.7%
GPU2 - 78.7%


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FatedFrenzy*
> 
> _*ASIC Score:*_
> 
> GPU1 - 82.7%
> GPU2 - 78.7%


Yours are pretty close together, now we just need to see gibby1690's ASIC


----------



## Darkchild

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1668033[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I just stuck the 7870 on to and now I can set both. this makes more sense.
> 
> 
> 
> And this
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7519714
> 
> and this too -
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1668033


much better but like i said 270x has boost it will never be the same as the 7870 as far as clocks go
and no 9k firestrike?











haha kidding glad i could help nice to see it getting worked out Still keep an eye on the boost for me i want to see how it behaves


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FatedFrenzy*
> 
> I've been meaning to play it myself but it hasn't come out on DVD yet (I hate paying more than $15 for a game and downloading it. I need something tangible to actually hold in my hands).
> 
> Maybe its a v-sync issue? Did you try disabling it?


Mm, CD/DVD game's are still... cd/dvd game's

i just got couple week's ago,Brand new Duke Nukem Forever Kick Ass Edition (3D poster+ glasses) 5€+ post's

Well, my friend bought that with 4€ from greenmangaming but...
It's still that i got something to my hand's, to hold on...


----------



## laptopcentral

Heyya peeps,
Ill be purchasing either the hd 7850(around 100$ ebay) or the hd 7870(around 130$ ebay)
Anyways, id like to know what the best stable drivers are for them, should i get some older ones, or the latest from amd? Should i get the official or betas?


----------



## dmfree88

Most have been happier with the beta release. Especially if u plan to play bf4


----------



## laptopcentral

yeah thats what ive read so far, Why is it that the betas have vast improvements over the official releases, i heard that frame pacing wont be released officially lol


----------



## gibby1690

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Stock volts can differfrom card to card. Alot are 1.219 but have seen some at your voltage too. Generally atleast with cpu the lower stock voltage usually means better overclocker. Push yours to 1.219 i bet you will oc further then others at stock 1.219. Either way ur gpu is safe at 1.169 aswell


does that mean its safe at 1.219 aswell tho?


----------



## dmfree88

yes you could push it up to 1.3v+ it would be safe as long as you kept it cool enough. Volts are not limiting cooling is. 1.219 will just let you go further then 1.169 did at the cost of more heat. Otherwise people wouldnt spend the money to watercool if they could'nt push past stock volts safely it would be a waste of money. overclocking volts is perfectly safe if you keep an eye on temps.


----------



## gibby1690

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> You guys should compare ASIC scores if you have the exact same cards with different stock voltage. I dont know if it is for ALL cards, but the higher the ASIC score, the lower on the voltage table it falls. High ASIC = Low electron migration. It doesn't mean that high ASIC cards are any better, but they tend to clock higher on air, and lower on water, than their low ASIC counterparts. Some of the more eccentric branded cards (Devil, Matrix, TOP, etc..) are often binned by ASIC for their ability to squeeze out more on air, more reliably. Again, I dont believe this theory applies to ALL cards, but it seems to be a trend that I have read about in several different places that seems to hold true. I have a hunch this is what you are witnessing in this discrepancy.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FatedFrenzy*
> 
> _*ASIC Score:*_
> 
> GPU1 - 82.7%
> GPU2 - 78.7%


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> You guys should compare ASIC scores if you have the exact same cards with different stock voltage. I dont know if it is for ALL cards, but the higher the ASIC score, the lower on the voltage table it falls. High ASIC = Low electron migration. It doesn't mean that high ASIC cards are any better, but they tend to clock higher on air, and lower on water, than their low ASIC counterparts. Some of the more eccentric branded cards (Devil, Matrix, TOP, etc..) are often binned by ASIC for their ability to squeeze out more on air, more reliably. Again, I dont believe this theory applies to ALL cards, but it seems to be a trend that I have read about in several different places that seems to hold true. I have a hunch this is what you are witnessing in this discrepancy.


here comes another noob question lol, what is an ASIC score and how do i do that lol

theyll be more noob questions in a minute lets just get this one out the way lol


----------



## gibby1690

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> yes you could push it up to 1.3v+ it would be safe as long as you kept it cool enough. Volts are not limiting cooling is. 1.219 will just let you go further then 1.169 did at the cost of more heat. Otherwise people wouldnt spend the money to watercool if they could'nt push past stock volts safely it would be a waste of money. overclocking volts is perfectly safe if you keep an eye on temps.


and what are the risks if i get this wrong? dont want to brick up my card lol

it being my first one and all that its got sentimental value lol


----------



## dmfree88

in gpu-z click on the top left corner the little gpu card symbol thing. then click read asic quality. will tell you what your card is at. its pretty self explainitory when you look at the ASIC thing in gpu-z. But basically if you have higher asic you have lower stock volts and lower default power consumption (both come hand in hand anyways). In the big picture though this means you have better air overclocking ability and worse water/ln2 overclocking ability. This is not always true though its just a standard guideline used to set the voltage level of your gpu. 9/10 someone with a low asic can still oc higher or just as high as someone with a high asic. Really its just luck of the draw more then anything. This can be a reasonable place to look to see what your card is rated for but generally doesnt give a good guideline for actual OC quality.

I have never bricked a card nor do i see a way for it to even be possible. the card can run no matter what its set to cause it downclocks itself at idle. so most the time even if you mess up and its unstable at load its not going to brick because it works well enough at idle anyways. Really i dont know anyone thats bricked there card from overclocking atleast not without overheating it or some other factor coming into play. I have seen the BSOD and many dry reboots and the worst that happens is i have to re-install windows or a driver (VERY rare). I wouldnt say its 100% safe since theres always a slight risk that turning the power up could cause problems. but the likeliness is like 1/million if you stay safe temp-wise (even if you dont the card has safety features and usually wont over-heat without throttling anyways)

many have pushed to the max volts and beyond. its not recommended to start theere by any means and its always recommended to go up slowly and keep it cool. but theres no reason you should be too worried aobut bricking the gpu. That usually only happens during bios flash and nowadays that can usually be fixed by having another gpu handy just in case and flashing it while using the backup.


----------



## gibby1690

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Yours are pretty close together, now we just need to see gibby1690's ASIC


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FatedFrenzy*
> 
> _*ASIC Score:*_
> 
> GPU1 - 82.7%
> GPU2 - 78.7%


my asics scores 86.3%


----------



## gibby1690

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> in gpu-z click on the top left corner the little gpu card symbol thing. then click read asic quality. will tell you what your card is at. its pretty self explainitory when you look at the ASIC thing in gpu-z. But basically if you have higher asic you have lower stock volts and lower default power consumption (both come hand in hand anyways). In the big picture though this means you have better air overclocking ability and worse water/ln2 overclocking ability. This is not always true though its just a standard guideline used to set the voltage level of your gpu. 9/10 someone with a low asic can still oc higher or just as high as someone with a high asic. Really its just luck of the draw more then anything. This can be a reasonable place to look to see what your card is rated for but generally doesnt give a good guideline for actual OC quality.
> 
> I have never bricked a card nor do i see a way for it to even be possible. the card can run no matter what its set to cause it downclocks itself at idle. so most the time even if you mess up and its unstable at load its not going to brick because it works well enough at idle anyways. Really i dont know anyone thats bricked there card from overclocking atleast not without overheating it or some other factor coming into play. I have seen the BSOD and many dry reboots and the worst that happens is i have to re-install windows or a driver (VERY rare). I wouldnt say its 100% safe since theres always a slight risk that turning the power up could cause problems. but the likeliness is like 1/million if you stay safe temp-wise (even if you dont the card has safety features and usually wont over-heat without throttling anyways)
> 
> many have pushed to the max volts and beyond. its not recommended to start theere by any means and its always recommended to go up slowly and keep it cool. but theres no reason you should be too worried aobut bricking the gpu. That usually only happens during bios flash and nowadays that can usually be fixed by having another gpu handy just in case and flashing it while using the backup.


what do you mean by air/water OC abilities?


----------



## dmfree88

High asic generaly oc better on air and has a lower stock voltage but generally doesnt overclock well on water because its a higher volts and clocks when u use water cooling. Low asic is the opposite. You have a high asic so should overclock well on air.

This is why you have low stock voltage. You should have a good overclocker for air. But asic quality doesnt mean much have seen both low and high have good and bad overclockability

Only way to know is to try. Usually start by oc the clock till unstable then add volts make it stable then add clock till unstable etc etc until u reach max temps you feel safe with. Then repeat the same process for memory


----------



## gibby1690

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> High asic generaly oc better on air and has a lower stock voltage but generally doesnt overclock well on water because its a higher volts and clocks when u use water cooling. Low asic is the opposite. You have a high asic so should overclock well on air.
> 
> This is why you have low stock voltage. You should have a good overclocker for air. But asic quality doesnt mean much have seen both low and high have good and bad overclockability


cool cool well im just about to start this see how it goes.

should i be benching valley or just let it run for 20mins on hd extreme?

yesterday while trying this the benching went well but after 10-20mins just running valley i got a crash

so not sure which one is best?

also should i be looking to play a few games first before i can decide if its stable?

only two i have are FC3 and sleepingdogs, which would you say was the more demanding game?


----------



## gibby1690

is 87c a safe max temp for my gpu to run at?

i know there tested upto 100 degrees but everyone always says there under 70 lol


----------



## dmfree88

Not sure whats best i actually used 3dmark11 benchmark cuz it crashed when unstable pretty consistant and also pushes the gpu to the max.

Usually go to gaming testing after i get to a good overclock. Pretty much any game with vsync off that doesnt max fps constantly will push the gpu. May take a little extra volt or less clock to get 100 percent gaming stable once you get to your max elsewhere. Valley probably works too but 3dmark11 usually wont even load if unstable. Usually find problems quickly that way

Also yes 70 is recommended usually cant keep it stable above 70 but i let benchmarks go to 75ish as long as im under 70 gaming. Which vsynced i usually never exceed 60


----------



## gibby1690

i was told the free version of 3d mark isnt very good for testing


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FatedFrenzy*
> 
> _*ASIC Score:*_
> 
> GPU1 - 82.7%
> GPU2 - 78.7%


Right there with ya.

270x - 

7870 -


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gibby1690*
> 
> i was told the free version of 3d mark isnt very good for testing


The only thing I hate is having to do all of the tests with all of the demo's. It takes too long.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Not sure whats best i actually used 3dmark11 benchmark cuz it crashed when unstable pretty consistant and also pushes the gpu to the max.
> 
> Usually go to gaming testing after i get to a good overclock. Pretty much any game with vsync off that doesnt max fps constantly will push the gpu. May take a little extra volt or less clock to get 100 percent gaming stable once you get to your max elsewhere. Valley probably works too but 3dmark11 usually wont even load if unstable. Usually find problems quickly that way
> 
> Also yes 70 is recommended usually cant keep it stable above 70 but i let benchmarks go to 75ish as long as im under 70 gaming. Which vsynced i usually never exceed 60


And believe it or not Vantage will even crash before 3dMark11. I sometimes do all 3 of them just to make sure.


----------



## gibby1690

uff at the moment ive gave up lol, to me what seems stable in valley just isnt working in games.

i upped the core to 1200 left the memory. power +20 and volts to 1.219 i think we said i should try.

ran valley for ages nothing wrong with it at all, played FC3 and crashed half way through the game

i know i dont no much but i think i should be able to push 1200 on core should i not?


----------



## gibby1690

anyone in scotland want to earn themselves £20 lol


----------



## FatedFrenzy

You "should". But maybe you can't. It does happen where people just get a poor chip.

Too bad I moved to America when I was 12 (18 years ago) I'd come help you. That'd be whiskey money


----------



## Darkchild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gibby1690*
> 
> uff at the moment ive gave up lol, to me what seems stable in valley just isnt working in games.
> 
> i upped the core to 1200 left the memory. power +20 and volts to 1.219 i think we said i should try.
> 
> ran valley for ages nothing wrong with it at all, played FC3 and crashed half way through the game
> 
> i know i dont no much but i think i should be able to push 1200 on core should i not?


you might not my powercolor 7870 wont touch 1200 even at 1.3 v 1175 is the best i can be stable at on that card
its luck of the draw really or silicone lottery but at stock voltage(1.219 is stock for most vendors) i would say no to that as well. my asus clocks to 1150 at stock volts but higher than that i need to volt up. i hit 1200 around 1.25 volts maybe a tad less 1250 is where i stop but at 1.3v this card can do like 1275. both cards stay so cool i just keep them at 1.3 so i can change clocks when i feel like it.


----------



## gibby1690

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FatedFrenzy*
> 
> You "should". But maybe you can't. It does happen where people just get a poor chip.
> 
> Too bad I moved to America when I was 12 (18 years ago) I'd come help you. That'd be whiskey money


lol aww plenty of that stuff here for you aswell lol,

right ok dunno what i do wrong lol. so ive just played a few games there of FC3 at volts 1219 core 1200 and memory 1350

everything ran fine as far as im aware no crashes a few tares but i usually get them anyway.

but my fps was still avg 60 fps, i thought these would have went up?

my GPU usuage has dropped from high 80s-90% to about 60-70%

why havent my fps got higher?


----------



## gibby1690

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkchild*
> 
> you might not my powercolor 7870 wont touch 1200 even at 1.3 v 1175 is the best i can be stable at on that card
> its luck of the draw really or silicone lottery but at stock voltage(1.219 is stock for most vendors) i would say no to that as well. my asus clocks to 1150 at stock volts but higher than that i need to volt up. i hit 1200 around 1.25 volts maybe a tad less 1250 is where i stop but at 1.3v this card can do like 1275. both cards stay so cool i just keep them at 1.3 so i can change clocks when i feel like it.


all sounds pretty easy when you know how lol, im getting there tho, kinda giving up on valley tho as it doesnt seem to represent actual gameplay stresses.

but like i said in my previous post ive just managed to get it running at 1200 core

so going to leave it at that for now and play those setting see if it crashes further down the line.

then maybe up it tp 1220 or something see how that goes, temps have been ok so far, for that run there they stayed under 80

so im sure ill be able to get more out this sucker, just got to keep trying i suppose


----------



## Devildog83

I honestly never expected my 270x to be voltage locked but it is. I don't need it to run much higher than stock clocks anyway but it would be ice to have the room. I hope that 270w draw doesn't turn out to be too much for my PSU, I have 390w left for the rest of the system so I should be good.

CPU #0 is 7870 and #1 is 270x


----------



## gibby1690

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I honestly never expected my 270x to be voltage locked but it is. I don't need it to run much higher than stock clocks anyway but it would be ice to have the room. I hope that 270w draw doesn't turn out to be too much for my PSU, I have 390w left for the rest of the system so I should be good.
> 
> CPU #0 is 7870 and #1 is 270x


cheers mate for the info, if it was for me?

but honestly those numbers dont mean feck all to me lol

i monitor temps and thats about it lol

was that hwmonitor that programm was on tho? i have it aswell but doesnt show half as much info as yours

noticed yours is 64 though would mines be older version?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gibby1690*
> 
> cheers mate for the info, if it was for me?
> 
> but honestly those numbers dont mean feck all to me lol
> 
> i monitor temps and thats about it lol
> 
> was that hwmonitor that programm was on tho? i have it aswell but doesnt show half as much info as yours
> 
> noticed yours is 64 though would mines be older version?


It's HWinfo64, different program, I recommend getting it. No it wasn't for you but that's ok.

It is a real good idea to monitor and understand your voltages as well as the temps with good software. They are directly related and can answer a ton of questions that may come up.


----------



## gibby1690

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> It's HWinfo64, different program, I recommend getting it. No it wasn't for you but that's ok.
> 
> It is a real good idea to monitor and understand your voltages as well as the temps with good software. They are directly related and can answer a ton of questions that may come up.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gibby1690*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> It's HWinfo64, different program, I recommend getting it. No it wasn't for you but that's ok.
> 
> It is a real good idea to monitor and understand your voltages as well as the temps with good software. They are directly related and can answer a ton of questions that may come up.
Click to expand...

you have v-sync on, that is why ypur games dont go over 60fps and your gpu usage below 100%. It might be a setting in the game, or it might be managed by the hardware driver, you will just have to poke around until you find where it is.


----------



## gibby1690

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> you have v-sync on, that is why ypur games dont go over 60fps and your gpu usage below 100%. It might be a setting in the game, or it might be managed by the hardware driver, you will just have to poke around until you find where it is.


no no v-sync is definently off, i have talked about that with people before.

playing it and yeh i suppose maybe it has helped the OC but i was expecting consistantly over 60fps

i get good fps standard im just wanting to get a good OC setting for when i get a newer game bf4, cod ghosts, sorta thing so got a while before xmas might aswell start the now lol

btw is it safe for my GPU vram temps to reach a max of 91 degrees?

was just playing FC3 and noticed thats what they hit


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I honestly never expected my 270x to be voltage locked but it is. I don't need it to run much higher than stock clocks anyway but it would be ice to have the room. I hope that 270w draw doesn't turn out to be too much for my PSU, I have 390w left for the rest of the system so I should be good.
> 
> CPU #0 is 7870 and #1 is 270x
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Which GPU overclocks better?
I usually check max OC for each card individually, in the primary slot. When the better OCing GPU is determined I put it as primary then plug the 2nd best in for xFire.
This way I always have the best performance with applications that don't utilize xFire.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gibby1690*
> 
> btw is it safe for my GPU vram temps to reach a max of 91 degrees?
> 
> was just playing FC3 and noticed thats what they hit


Those max vrm temps aren't necessarily ideal but they're still within safe margins. Most vrm used today are rated ~120c max.
I wouldn't worry too much unless they're hitting 100+


----------



## Devildog83

I never really overclocked the 270x, the 7870 overclocks very well but it starts out with a lot lower memory clock, 1250 to 1400 on the 270x. I like the 7870 in the 1 slot and the 270x in the 3 slot. It seems to perform extremely well now. With just a 660w platinum PSU I don't think I will be pushing it any further. I am already drawing 275w.


----------



## Darkchild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I never really overclocked the 270x, the 7870 overclocks very well but it starts out with a lot lower memory clock, 1250 to 1400 on the 270x. I like the 7870 in the 1 slot and the 270x in the 3 slot. It seems to perform extremely well now. With just a 660w platinum PSU I don't think I will be pushing it any further. I am already drawing 275w.


i ran the same setup for 5 months on a 650 bronze from 3 yrs ago and it was fine your thinking about the power too much.
a platinum 660 is probably actually good for 700+ i know my 850 gold can handle 1000 without much effort. your total system draw is maybe 550w at full load
Seasonic SS-660XP 80 PLUS Platinum is no slouch.


----------



## Maximization

yeah my seasonic 850 can do 1000, it just looses efficency


----------



## laptopcentral

Hey Devildog,
Bro, your one of the top overclockers, and the whole reason to buy the 270x over the 270 is because its supposed to be voltage unlocked. Just giving some friendly advice to return that POS muahah, dont over think it


----------



## Devildog83

Thanks Darkchild, I feel better. I have never built anything that took this much power and I hear so much different info but I trust your judgment.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *laptopcentral*
> 
> Hey Devildog,
> Bro, your one of the top overclockers, and the whole reason to buy the 270x over the 270 is because its supposed to be voltage unlocked. Just giving some friendly advice to return that POS muahah, dont over think it


What!! you want me to send the Devil packin' AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA.









I will ask Powercolor if it's supposed to be locked. I am also going to run it by itself and see what it will do.


----------



## Darkchild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Thanks Darkchild, I feel better. I have never built anything that took this much power and I hear so much different info but I trust your judgment.


Here's a video from newegg tv about 4way 290x https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g5AVIaeWZ1k
@ 8:01 in the video they go over the total system power draw it will put things in perspective for ya


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkchild*
> 
> Here's a video from newegg tv about 4way 290x https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g5AVIaeWZ1k
> @ 8:01 in the video they go over the total system power draw it will put things in perspective for ya


Is your Asus card Tahiti?


----------



## dmfree88

Maybe you could flash the bios to the 7870 to unlock the volts


----------



## Darkchild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Is your Asus card Tahiti?


mine? naw its pitcairn


----------



## dmfree88

The only 7870 tahitis are the xt aren't they?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkchild*
> 
> mine? naw its pitcairn


I only asked because I was told that the PCS+ was Tahiti, I guess it must just be the Myst. I was going to ask how you were X-Firing the 2 but know it makes sense.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> The only 7870 tahitis are the xt aren't they?


XT's and LE's I guess. You learn new stuff every day.


----------



## laptopcentral

@dmfree88
Changing up the bios on a locked voltage card will not help. The reason the voltage is locked, is because to save money they made some cards without the voltage modulator/regulator. Since they are missing that vital physical piece it makes it impossible to change the voltage


----------



## Darkchild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I only asked because I was told that the PCS+ was Tahiti, I guess it must just be the Myst. I was going to ask how you were X-Firing the 2 but know it makes sense.


tahiti:
xt=7970, 280x
pro=7950
le=7870 myst and xt (TUL and sapphire only)TUL is Club3D, PowerColor, and VTX3D powercolor for US , vtx and club3d overseas. Asus and other vendors avoided this version

pitcairn:
xt=7870ghz, 270x and 270
pro=7850

PCS+ is just build quality+ improved cooler+better waranty like buying an msi hawk/lightning vs regular (non reference) the hawk/lightning will have twin frozer latest version(currently 4 i think) and better power configuration regular would be the Twin Frozr 3 cheaper version

your devils are most likely in the pcs+ category but i would go to their site and check that or call them it does affect the warranty. last i checked pcs+ gets an extra year of coverage


----------



## Milestailsprowe

So I got a 7870 from powercolor back from a RMA. Now since this card has come in when I play games my system will randomly blackscreen and just sit at the blackscreen. I have a AX850 powersupply so it cant be power. I have used all 3 avalible drivers and still issues

Black Flag just keeps crashing.


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milestailsprowe*
> 
> So I got a 7870 from powercolor back from a RMA. Now since this card has come in when I play games my system will randomly blackscreen and just sit at the blackscreen. I have a AX850 powersupply so it cant be power. I have used all 3 avalible drivers and still issues
> 
> Black Flag just keeps crashing.


Hmm, i got black screen sometime's too with my 6990+6970 combo what have powered with xfx550W+ chieftec 750W
usually i got that if i was mining LTC and used 3 GPU
using 2 GPU haven't any broblem ;/


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milestailsprowe*
> 
> So I got a 7870 from powercolor back from a RMA. Now since this card has come in when I play games my system will randomly blackscreen and just sit at the blackscreen. I have a AX850 powersupply so it cant be power. I have used all 3 avalible drivers and still issues
> 
> Black Flag just keeps crashing.


Your Sig Rig says you are running 1200/1450, is that true? If so back off of the Memory to 1400 or there abouts and try it there. Even my Devil 7870 has issues much over 1400. You might be able to get 1225 or so on the core but I think 1450 is high on the mem.for a card rated at 1200 or 1250.

PS: Mine did the same black screen freeze when I overclocked the memory too high.


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Your Sig Rig says you are running 1200/1450, is that true? If so back off of the Memory to 1400 or there abouts and try it there. Even my Devil 7870 has issues much over 1400. You might be able to get 1225 or so on the core but I think 1450 is high on the mem.for a card rated at 1200 or 1250.
> 
> PS: Mine did the same black screen freeze when I overclocked the memory too high.


the card is stock I need to upgrade my sig rig This is the card they gave me
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131492

I cant seem to play simcity or blackflag for more then 20 minutes if I'm lucky before a crash to blackscreen


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milestailsprowe*
> 
> the card is stock I need to upgrade my sig rig This is the card they gave me
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131492
> 
> I cant seem to play simcity or blackflag for more then 20 minutes if I'm lucky before a crash to blackscreen


If your running your card at stock I don't know what to say. What settings are you running in the game.

Buy the way in your sig the keyboard picture is a picture of my keyboard. I love this little board.


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Welp I tried everything. I changed power supplies, reinstalled windows and even tried a different card to see if I was the mobo. Nope it was the card. Well screw it. I'm buying a new card


----------



## laptopcentral

Hey milestail,

Thats a refurb card, ur talking like half the stock they have is faulty, they expect you to rma it for a new one, or maybe you can just exchange for a new one thru newegg. Anyways, at that price, u should just return it and buy a brand new r9 270 or r9 270x(which also comes with games...)

Either that or buy a 7870 off ebay for 130 to 140$ used.

Here you guys go, prices for used working video cards off ebay.

Nvidia cards as follows:

GTX 460- 50$
GTX 650 TI Boost - 100$
GTX 660- 130-140$
GTX 660 TI- 150-160$
GTX 670- 190-200$
GTX 680- 260-270$

I skipped the rest of the gtx 4xx series and 5xx series, because, the gtx 480 and 580 both go for 130 to 150 bucks, when the gtx 660 is cheaper and better.

GTX 460 http://www.ebay.com/itm/MSI-GTX-460-768-MB-Twin-Frozr-II-768MB-192-bit-GDDR5-PCI-Express-2-0-x16-/111215458753?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19e4f539c1

GTX 660 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Galaxy-66NPH7DN6ZVZ-GeForce-GTX-660-GC-2GB-192-bit-GDDR5-PCI-Express-3-0-x16-HDC-/131046694407?hash=item1e82fdde07

GTX 670 FTW edition http://www.ebay.com/itm/EVGA-GeForce-GTX670-FTW-LE-2-GB-GDDR5-256-bit-EVGA-GTX-670-Priced-to-SELL-/151172117700?pt=PCC_Video_TV_Cards&hash=item23328f74c4

And heres AMD Cards:
HD 7970 for 200-230$
hd 7950 180-200$
hd 7870 130-140$
hd 7850 100-115$
hd 6850 60$

hd 6850 http://www.ebay.com/itm/HIS-AMD-Radeon-HD-6850-1-GB-GDDR5-PCI-Express-x16-Video-Card-/301011844004?hash=item4615b43ba4

hd 7870, but not normal one, this is tahiti, its better http://www.ebay.com/itm/PowerColor-PCS-HD7870-Myst-Tahiti-LE-Edition-2GB-GDDR5-UEFI-READY-/151169109712?pt=PCC_Video_TV_Cards&hash=item2332618ed0

Normal hd 7870, killer deal that sold at 110$ lol brand new http://www.ebay.com/itm/HIS-Radeon-HD-7870-Video-Card-/261336693963?pt=PCC_Video_TV_Cards&hash=item3cd8e17ccb

HD 7970 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Powercolor-AMD-Radeon-HD-7970-AX7970-3GB-Video-Card-/131050125899?pt=PCC_Video_TV_Cards&hash=item1e83323a4b

Ive skipped some like say the 6950 for example, it sales for as much as a hd 7850 but isnt as good.


----------



## dmfree88

new beta release. Comes with an interesting app, Actually kinda into it. Sweepstakes and points earned for playing games you already play. Kinda interesting. Also has a game optimizer which of course doesn't have a profile for the games I play most but its interesting. Seems to be a fairly large beta update I wonder how well it performs. Certainly installed better then the previous. It will eat some bandwith though if you dont go into settings and turn off the ibtorrent or whatever its called. It says when you download anything it will re-seed. Which of course means its uploading from your pc all the time. No bueno.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> new beta release. Comes with an interesting app, Actually kinda into it. Sweepstakes and points earned for playing games you already play. Kinda interesting. Also has a game optimizer which of course doesn't have a profile for the games I play most but its interesting. Seems to be a fairly large beta update I wonder how well it performs. Certainly installed better then the previous. It will eat some bandwith though if you dont go into settings and turn off the ibtorrent or whatever its called. It says when you download anything it will re-seed. Which of course means its uploading from your pc all the time. No bueno.


Yeah been using that for about 2 weeks now.









Its a pretty good app imo.


----------



## FatedFrenzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> new beta release. Comes with an interesting app, Actually kinda into it. Sweepstakes and points earned for playing games you already play. Kinda interesting. Also has a game optimizer which of course doesn't have a profile for the games I play most but its interesting. Seems to be a fairly large beta update I wonder how well it performs. Certainly installed better then the previous. It will eat some bandwith though if you dont go into settings and turn off the ibtorrent or whatever its called. It says when you download anything it will re-seed. Which of course means its uploading from your pc all the time. No bueno.


Wait ... I totally missed something. New beta of what?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> new beta release. Comes with an interesting app, Actually kinda into it. Sweepstakes and points earned for playing games you already play. Kinda interesting. Also has a game optimizer which of course doesn't have a profile for the games I play most but its interesting. Seems to be a fairly large beta update I wonder how well it performs. Certainly installed better then the previous. It will eat some bandwith though if you dont go into settings and turn off the ibtorrent or whatever its called. It says when you download anything it will re-seed. Which of course means its uploading from your pc all the time. No bueno.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah been using that for about 2 weeks now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a pretty good app imo.
Click to expand...

Is it AMD's answer to Radeon Pro? Does it do AA/HBAO/triple buffer/vsnyc type stuff?


----------



## dmfree88

I think it plans to be replacement for radeon pro in the future but it doesnt have alot of features yet and no settings really yet. The optimiser is glitched always reverts back to normal wont set to quality. Otherwise its interesting more of a social app for amd. We will see where it goes but it looks promising if they make it more like rp


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> I think it plans to be replacement for radeon pro in the future but it doesnt have alot of features yet and no settings really yet. The optimiser is glitched always reverts back to normal wont set to quality. Otherwise its interesting more of a social app for amd. We will see where it goes but it looks promising if they make it more like rp


Sounds like it has a long way to go...Radeon Pro does not have the advantage of being auto installed on everybody who owns an AMD cards system, so it might just edge it out by brute force. I hope not, I really like RP.


----------



## dmfree88

the new beta driver has been nice to me









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7547794

I managed to beat #1 single gpu 7870 score with a 8350. But for some reason when you press compare similar results my results dont show on the search







. Then when you press the "search" button some dude with 10k+ score shows up that was clearly water cooled or dual gpu or something cause its way higher with a stock 4.0ghz 8350, but my score still doesn't show on the list







.

edit:

It just took awhile, im finally up there as #1 and #2 with my lower run.


----------



## El-Fuego

just ordered my 2nd 7870 to crossfire 'em, New from Newegg for $137, I saw some other deals, but either used or refurbished, decided to go with new for couple extra bucks, cant wait for it to arrive.


----------



## bluedevil

Is a 144hz 1080p monitor a stupid thing to buy with having a HD 7870? Just wonding if that will help me get higher than 70 FPS in BF4 on High.








http://www.amazon.com/VG248QE-24-Inch-Screen-LED-lit-Monitor/dp/B00B2HH7G0


----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Is a 144hz 1080p monitor a stupid thing to buy with having a HD 7870? Just wonding if that will help me get higher than 70 FPS in BF4 on High.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/VG248QE-24-Inch-Screen-LED-lit-Monitor/dp/B00B2HH7G0


Monitor gas absolutely nothing to do with it. Unless you can actually get that 144fps average then don't bother. Better to get a 2nd 7870, R9 270 or R9 270X, whichever is the best deal.

Sent from my BLU Magic using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWAS1000*
> 
> Monitor gas absolutely nothing to do with it. Unless you can actually get that 144fps average then don't bother. Better to get a 2nd 7870, R9 270 or R9 270X, whichever is the best deal.
> 
> Sent from my BLU Magic using Tapatalk 2


Yeah its tough because I can get a consistent 70fps with my HD7870 on high in BF4. I think the plateau effect is in full swing here. I am limited by my monitor and GPU HP. So unless I replace both, I am stuck.


----------



## sinnedone

You might be able to get over 100 fps average with another 7870, then it might make sense.

I personally am looking for a higher refresh rate monitor. Right now on 64 man servers with 2 7870's (1100/1450) and a 3770k @ 4.6 on ultra everything in BF4 I don't dip under 100 fps. This is at 1080p.

If you really want to push one of these higher refresh monitors good you will not be playing on ultra everything though, and even with 2 7870's its a stretch. I'm hoping "Mantle" changes this a bit though.

In the end if you want to upgrade you'll probably either wind up laying games with less graphics quality or upgrade to beefier graphic cards.


----------



## DizzlePro

i'm gonna be upgrading to a R9 290 as soon as the custom coolers are release and i dealt this card will be worth much now plus my warranty runs out in june, so im gonna strap a corsair h60 & try push this card past 1350mhz, card easily does 1200mhz with 1.175v


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> i'm gonna be upgrading to a R9 290 as soon as the custom coolers are release and i dealt this card will be worth much now plus my warranty runs out in june, so im gonna strap a corsair h60 & try push this card past 1350mhz, card easily does 1200mhz with 1.175v


Really no point in getting a 290 unless you upgrade that 60hz monitor too.


----------



## El-Fuego

Got My crossfire on








please ignore my awesome cable management


----------



## sinnedone

Anyone running a 1440p resolution with one or two 7870's?

Hows your gaming experience?

El-Fuego, nice. The red spaghetti though. Lol how's the performance?

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## El-Fuego

performance almost doubled in some games.


----------



## Buehlar

AMD released new WHQL drivers today. Version 13.12 http://support.amd.com/en-us/download
Quote:


> FEATURE HIGHLIGHTS OF AMD CATALYST™ 13.12
> Support for the following new products:
> AMD Radeon™ R9 290, 280, and 270 Series
> AMD Radeon™ R7 260, 250, and 240 Series
> Improved AMD CrossFire™ scaling for the following game titles:
> Call of Duty®: Ghosts (multiplayer component)
> Splinter Cell Blacklist
> Saints Row 4
> Metro Last Light
> New AMD Enduro™ Technology profiles for the following game titles:
> XCOM: Enemy Unknown
> Need for Speed Rivals
> Total War™ : Rome 2
> Battlefield 4
> Saints Row 4
> Splinter Cell Blacklist
> FIFA 14
> 
> Support For AMD CrossFire frame pacing
> Frame pacing ensures that frames rendered across multiple GPUs in an AMD CrossFire configuration will be displayed at an even and regular pace
> Frame pacing is enabled through the AMD Catalyst Control Center, or on a per application basis
> Frame pacing is supported on DirectX® 10 and DirectX 11 applications using resolutions up to (and including) 2560x1600 on a single display
> 
> RESOLVED ISSUES
> May resolve intermittent black screens or display loss observed on some AMD Radeon™ R9 290X and AMD Radeon R9 290 graphics cards
> Resolves intermittent crashes seen in legacy DirectX® 9 applications
> AMD Radeon™ R9 290 Series - Power Tune update to reduce variance of fan speed / RPM
> PCI-E bus speed is no longer set to x1 on the secondary GPU when running in an AMD CrossFire configuration
> Resolves incorrect HDMI Audio Driver information being listed in the AMD Catalyst Control Center
> Resolves AMD Steady Video option being grayed out in the AMD Catalyst Control Center
> Resolves intermittent flickering seen on some AMD Radeon R9 270X graphics cards
> Resolves graphics corruption issues found in Starcraft®
> Resolves image corruption seen in Autodesk Investor 2014
> Resolves flickering water corruption found in World of Warcraft®
> Resolves intermittent black screen when resuming from a S3/S4 sleep-state if the display is unplugged during the sleep-state on systems supporting AMD Enduro™ Technology
> Resolves intermittent crashes experienced with Battlefield 4 on Windows 8 based systems
> Resolves the display turning green when using Windows Media Player to view HD .avi format video in an extended desktop configuration
> Resolves Metro applications experiencing frame drops during playback of interlaced video content
> Resolves video playback corruption of .wmv format files in Windows Media Player


----------



## Maximization

they seem better


----------



## Maximization

i posted a question over at the Diamond forums but it still is not approved like since 5 days, I guess i will ask it here

wondering if my 2 7870PE52G diamonds can be waterblocked. I assume these are the reference ATI and waterblocks would work. EK seems like the only once that make it. I guess i need clarification before buying the blocks.


----------



## FatedFrenzy

Most waterblocks are designed for OEM PCB so it can be challenging to get one to work with a non reference card


----------



## Melcar

Check it out guys. Asus HD7850 model no. HD7850-DC2-2GD5-V2. Modified the vBios to give my card a 125 TDP (stock 105), core voltage of 1.260 (stock 1.210) and clocks of 1200/1350 (core/mem). Full load (2 hrs. OCCT) it gets to 60*C (case temp. of 33*C). This is with the Twin Turbo. The DirectCU cooler is just too noisy. Stupid Asus using 5 pin PWM plugs, but the AC unit is dead silent even at full blast. Testing under Linux now to see how it works under the open source drivers; those drivers seems to be very touchy about high non reference core clocks. Now I only need to get off my lazy ass and install my new FX chip. This Phenom REALLY holds the card back.


----------



## Indiegreg

Hello 7800 owners. I was hoping to ask some questions as to why my videocard has been behaving oddly, specifically in BF3. I used to see 60fps easy on ultra, now its 15-20 FPS. Temps are 46c in msi burn test. about 20 minutes.

Any genuine info will be +repe'd.


----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Indiegreg*
> 
> Hello 7800 owners. I was hoping to ask some questions as to why my videocard has been behaving oddly, specifically in BF3. I used to see 60fps easy on ultra, now its 15-20 FPS. Temps are 46c in msi burn test. about 20 minutes.
> 
> Any genuine info will be +repe'd.


Check and see if your clocks raise to 3D clocks when a game starts, use the MSi afterburner graph to see clock speeds over a time period.


----------



## drakoin

I want to UNDERVOLT (and overclock) my powercolor 7850 2GB, and I am asking for any hint about it.

The thread with my question is here:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1455187/undervolting-7970-xfx-7850-powercolor
or http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/vbe7-vbios-editor-for-radeon-hd-7000-series-cards.189089/page-23#post-3042091

E.g. I don't know which voltage to choose, because already the preselected seems wrong.

But have a look there yourself please.

Thanks a million!







Happy New Year!



P.S.: Ideal would be if you have done this already ;-)


----------



## Melcar

That's odd. Normally you only change the volts for the clock #0. Did you clean install the drivers after you flashed the new bios? In my case the drivers would never detect the new settings unless I re-install them.


----------



## prom3th3us

Hi everyone!
(Sorry for my english)
I've read a lot of things in this thread. I have a sapphire 7850 2gb card. I've just clocked it with afterburner and sapphire trix. Its okay its fine.
At the first comment i saw:
Quote:


> The best driver to use with these cards is probably Catalyst 12.8
> You can get the 12.8 drivers here
> You can also find the Beta on that page. Do NOT install the Catalyst 12.11/12.12/13.1 drivers if you are running [email protected] on your Radeon card


But This was in 2012 march... the newest version is 13.12.
I'm too lazy to read all the 385 pages to find out which is the greatest for it

So my question is, which driver is the best for it? Because, im using firefox, and i'm always getting black boxes (squares) at bookmark bar, and randomly at some sites. I had this problem with mine hd 7770 too (after some driver update).
Thx for suggestions


----------



## Melcar

Disable hardware acceleration in Firefox. That fixes it for me. Just use the latest driver unless you hear of a critical bug with some software/game you run often.


----------



## prom3th3us

Well, i've tried it already, and a lot of things like: reinstall firefox, reset firefox, uninstall drivers, reinstall drivers. But somehow, i've disabled again the hw acceleration, and have'nt seen any squares...







I hope i will never again


----------



## Tcoppock

OK so i have a new gfx card, how much would my DEVIL HD 7870 Fetch in an auction?(eBay)


----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tcoppock*
> 
> OK so i have a new gfx card, how much would my DEVIL HD 7870 Fetch in an auction?(eBay)


Like 200-250


----------



## Elvecio

Hi all, i'm new in this forum! I'm a 7850 user (Club3D 7850 OC 1 GB) with a common problem. Vertical lines during games (ONLY in games). PC freezes randomly during some gaming sessions with a coloured screen with grey vertical lines on it.
All i can do is to wait some seconds and to see what happens: sometimes it returns to the game without problems, but often i have to force a shutdown. Shutting down and restart solves the problem temporarily.

I saw that this issue was already mentioned in this thread, but I was curious to know if a solution was found during this 386 pages. Anyone?
Thanks for the responses and sorry for some english mistakes, english isn't my primary language.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elvecio*
> 
> Hi all, i'm new in this forum! I'm a 7850 user (Club3D 7850 OC 1 GB) with a common problem. Vertical lines during games (ONLY in games). PC freezes randomly during some gaming sessions with a coloured screen with grey vertical lines on it.
> All i can do is to wait some seconds and to see what happens: sometimes it returns to the game without problems, but often i have to force a shutdown. Shutting down and restart solves the problem temporarily.
> 
> I saw that this issue was already mentioned in this thread, but I was curious to know if a solution was found during this 386 pages. Anyone?
> Thanks for the responses and sorry for some english mistakes, english isn't my primary language.


I had similar issues with my 7870. It still happens occasionally if i oc my mem too far. I turned vsync on in cs:go and it magically fixed it. Even after vsync was back off no lines. Wis i could say what actually happened but i bought it used and i think it had to do with the paste being badly applied because when i finally did change it it wasnt horribly dry but temps improved over 10 degrees and now can push to 1.35v on air. If yours keeps doing it prob just have to rma.. maybe try diff drivers?


----------



## Elvecio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> I had similar issues with my 7870. It still happens occasionally if i oc my mem too far. I turned vsync on in cs:go and it magically fixed it. Even after vsync was back off no lines. Wis i could say what actually happened but i bought it used and i think it had to do with the paste being badly applied because when i finally did change it it wasnt horribly dry but temps improved over 10 degrees and now can push to 1.35v on air. If yours keeps doing it prob just have to rma.. maybe try diff drivers?


Thanks for your reply.
I tried a bunch of different drivers (now i'm on the latest beta drivers) and i still encounter in this issue. And this issue is unrelated with games: i face these freezes in GRID 2, BioShock Infinite, Battlefield 3, XCOM, The Witcher 2, even DOTA 2 (that is very low in hardware requirements).
In these pages of this thread it came out that was a driver issue, or a problem related with power management, but i think that no solution was come out.
I really don't want to RMA this card (it was very cheap and, aside from the freezes, it has very good performance), but if there's no way to solve it i will consider that.


----------



## BWAS1000

my warranty was approved, or rather It looks like that.


----------



## Soulphalanx

Hey guys, just got a powercolor 7870 to throw in my secondary rig that used to house a 5770. However, after uninstalling drivers, cleaning them out, installing the card, and then installing the newest 13.12 drivers, I get a black screen after the windows 7 logo finishes loading. The monitor is still on, but has a black signal. I've looked it up online and other people are having the same problems, however, I am unable to find a fix anywhere. Any advice?

EDIT: More details: I'm using a DVI to VGA adapter to connect to my monitor. The rest of my system worked fine with my 5770. The only thing I changed was swapping out the gfx card.

EDIT EDIT: Card definitely defective, gonna return it.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tcoppock*
> 
> OK so i have a new gfx card, how much would my DEVIL HD 7870 Fetch in an auction?(eBay)


The 7870 Devil was limited edition, they could be very hard to find. They should fetch a nice price on Ebay. I am still thinking of selling my 7870 and 270x and getting a 290 TRIXX from Sapphire.


----------



## Indiegreg

So i was seeing Lines going up to down while playing kharg island on bf3. I was wondering if this is a stuttering issue with the HD series?


----------



## gibby1690

i have been looking into buying one of these cards

GIGABYTE Radeon R9 270X WINDFORCE 3X OC 4GB GDDR5 i also have another 4gb card i have been looking at

im just wondering if these cards will be able to use the whole 4gb of ram or would i just be better off going with the 2gb versions?


----------



## Indiegreg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gibby1690*
> 
> i have been looking into buying one of these cards
> 
> GIGABYTE Radeon R9 270X WINDFORCE 3X OC 4GB GDDR5 i also have another 4gb card i have been looking at
> 
> im just wondering if these cards will be able to use the whole 4gb of ram or would i just be better off going with the 2gb versions?


How many monitors are you using? What rez are you gaming at? What is the fps you want to play at?


----------



## gibby1690

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Indiegreg*
> 
> How many monitors are you using? What rez are you gaming at? What is the fps you want to play at?


will be two one 1080p tv and one vga monitor, vga wont be used for gaming

looking to get higest settings i can get at a decent frame rate prefebaly 60 fps but anything above 40 really


----------



## Indiegreg

Larger screen size equals more demand from the GPU. I would start looking at 3 GB Hd 7950s, as the R9 series are just rebranded 7000 series cards.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814202026


----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Indiegreg*
> 
> Larger screen size equals more demand from the GPU. I would start looking at 3 GB Hd 7950s, as the R9 series are just rebranded 7000 series cards.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814202026


Larger screen size doesn't mean anything. 21 inch 1080p and 27 inch 1080p is still 1080p. Resolution is your killer.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Indiegreg*
> 
> Larger screen size equals more demand from the GPU. I would start looking at 3 GB Hd 7950s, as the R9 series are just rebranded 7000 series cards.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814202026


They are not just rebranded 7000 series cards, there's more to it than that you have to read a bit to understand. I would put a 290 up against any 7950, even @ 3 Ghz all day long. Now having said that the card above looks like a very nice deal but I would bet dollars to doughnuts that my 7870/270x cards at $440 total would crush that 7950 so price for performance is really dependent on what your system can take or fits best in your system, can you deal with crossfire, I.E. what games do you play? I have 7870 and 270x Devils and other than looks and size there are marked differences in the way they run by themselves.


----------



## gibby1690

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> They are not just rebranded 7000 series cards, there's more to it than that you have to read a bit to understand. I would put a 290 up against any 7950, even @ 3 Ghz all day long. Now having said that the card above looks like a very nice deal but I would bet dollars to doughnuts that my 7870/270x cards at $440 total would crush that 7950 so price for performance is really dependent on what your system can take or fits best in your system, can you deal with crossfire, I.E. what games do you play? I have 7870 and 270x Devils and other than looks and size there are marked differences in the way they run by themselves.


i used to have a gygabyte 7870 OC 2gb myself was a very good card but unfortunatly i had to get rid of it so in the market for another card.

my board doesnt support xfire so a single card i will be looking at. i currently have an i3 3240 @ 3.4ghz with HT which did not bottleneck my 7870

so anything of similar performance i know will run well. but have been thinking im best maybe just going with a r9 280x 3gb as it should have better performance than the 7870 and it has the 3gb of ram needed i play games like bf3/4, call of duty, fifa and anything else that takes my fancy.

if i get the r9 280x tho i will probably be looking at getting a CPU upgrade aswell depending on how it runs with my i3

i will be looking to have 3 monitors at some time soon but only 1 will be for gaming others will be for movies stuff like that


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gibby1690*
> 
> i used to have a gygabyte 7870 OC 2gb myself was a very good card but unfortunatly i had to get rid of it so in the market for another card.
> 
> my board doesnt support xfire so a single card i will be looking at. i currently have an i3 3240 @ 3.4ghz with HT which did not bottleneck my 7870
> 
> so anything of similar performance i know will run well. but have been thinking im best maybe just going with a r9 280x 3gb as it should have better performance than the 7870 and it has the 3gb of ram needed i play games like bf3/4, call of duty, fifa and anything else that takes my fancy.
> 
> if i get the r9 280x tho i will probably be looking at getting a CPU upgrade aswell depending on how it runs with my i3
> 
> i will be looking to have 3 monitors at some time soon but only 1 will be for gaming others will be for movies stuff like that


The 280x's are very nice cards, the Toxic is a beast. If you can't go X-Fire and need better than 7870/270x performance it won't be a bad idea. The 290 is maybe the best card out of the bunch because the 290x is way more expensive with very little performance difference but they are so expensive and hard to find. From what I have seen the 3570k and 3770k work well with the 280x's and should not hold them back.


----------



## gibby1690

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> The 280x's are very nice cards, the Toxic is a beast. If you can't go X-Fire and need better than 7870/270x performance it won't be a bad idea. The 290 is maybe the best card out of the bunch because the 290x is way more expensive with very little performance difference but they are so expensive and hard to find. From what I have seen the 3570k and 3770k work well with the 280x's and should not hold them back.


yeh i will be looking to upgrade to a 3570k or a 3770k if my budget allows me to get the 280x as i dout my i3 with ht would handle it. the 290 is well out of what i would like to pay for a card.

im having to pospone my hunt for a card until next month tho as this will put me in a better possition to buy a 280x

if needs be tho i will be quiet happy with another 7870/270x but would rather the better card save me buying another one anytime soon

and my mobo only has one pcie slot so xfire is a distant upgrade if i ever get round to buying a new mobo but got other things more important that i want first


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gibby1690*
> 
> yeh i will be looking to upgrade to a 3570k or a 3770k if my budget allows me to get the 280x as i dout my i3 with ht would handle it. the 290 is well out of what i would like to pay for a card.
> 
> im having to pospone my hunt for a card until next month tho as this will put me in a better possition to buy a 280x
> 
> if needs be tho i will be quiet happy with another 7870/270x but would rather the better card save me buying another one anytime soon
> 
> and my mobo only has one pcie slot so xfire is a distant upgrade if i ever get round to buying a new mobo but got other things more important that i want first


Isn't it crazy, the 290's were $399 right out of the gate and a few weeks later there are $499. AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

For a 270x I recommend the Toxic, Hawk or Devil. The Toxic had a dual bios if you want to up the voltage,I just don't like the color. The Devil is locked but I don't care because I am X-Fired with a 7870. The 280x the Toxic seems to have the nod from most folks but the Asus DCII and MSI Hawk but even those are getting hard to find sometimes.


----------



## gibby1690

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Isn't it crazy, the 290's were $399 right out of the gate and a few weeks later there are $499. AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> 
> For a 270x I recommend the Toxic, Hawk or Devil. The Toxic had a dual bios if you want to up the voltage,I just don't like the color. The Devil is locked but I don't care because I am X-Fired with a 7870. The 280x the Toxic seems to have the nod from most folks but the Asus DCII and MSI Hawk but even those are getting hard to find sometimes.


im in the uk and as far as iam aware we dont have the same problems with trying to get amd cards or there prices being high

theres a sweat deal for a 270x devil, which is more than in my price range but im just wanting to push for a 280x save me upgarding again soon

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-161-PC&groupid=701&catid=56&subcat=2750

is that devil just about maybe a wee bit better than the 7870 i used top have?

these are the two i have been looking at but obv this may change by time i get round to buying it

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-160-PC&groupid=701&catid=56&subcat=2750
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-244-MS&groupid=701&catid=56&subcat=2750


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gibby1690*
> 
> im in the uk and as far as iam aware we dont have the same problems with trying to get amd cards or there prices being high
> 
> theres a sweat deal for a 270x devil, which is more than in my price range but im just wanting to push for a 280x save me upgarding again soon
> 
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-161-PC&groupid=701&catid=56&subcat=2750
> 
> is that devil just about maybe a wee bit better than the 7870 i used top have?
> 
> these are the two i have been looking at but obv this may change by time i get round to buying it
> 
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-160-PC&groupid=701&catid=56&subcat=2750
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-244-MS&groupid=701&catid=56&subcat=2750


Tell you what, drop by the R9 280x 270x thread and ask there about the 280x's because the guys who actually have then and not just read about them will be able to give a better answer on those. I will tell you that the Devil 270x is a very nice card and get's about the same performance or a bit better than my 7870 Devil. I can get 1235/1590 out of the 270x and 1280/1490 out of the 7870. The 270x is volt locked but if you could find a way to unlock the core volts you should be able to get it over 1250 core. With single 270x or 7870 I get near top scores in 3DMark11 and heaven with the same CPU and with them in X-Fire I get the same very high score. I don't want to change the bios on either but if needed someone could go there. I would say it's a good bit better than a 7870 TOP.

Here is a link to the thread, I am the OP. http://www.overclock.net/t/1432035/official-amd-r9-280x-280-270x-270-owners-club/3490#post_21622044


----------



## gibby1690

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Tell you what, drop by the R9 280x 270x thread and ask there about the 280x's because the guys who actually have then and not just read about them will be able to give a better answer on those. I will tell you that the Devil 270x is a very nice card and get's about the same performance or a bit better than my 7870 Devil. I can get 1235/1590 out of the 270x and 1280/1490 out of the 7870. The 270x is volt locked but if you could find a way to unlock the core volts you should be able to get it over 1250 core. With single 270x or 7870 I get near top scores in 3DMark11 and heaven with the same CPU and with them in X-Fire I get the same very high score. I don't want to change the bios on either but if needed someone could go there. I would say it's a good bit better than a 7870 TOP.
> 
> Here is a link to the thread, I am the OP. http://www.overclock.net/t/1432035/official-amd-r9-280x-280-270x-270-owners-club/3490#post_21622044


cheers i will pop in there an see what the have to say, as for OCing i am a novice in every way really so i tried to stay away from OC

my last card was a gygabyte hd7870 oc 2gb which was 1100/1200 on the cores out the box which i managed a slight oc of 1150/1300 on the cores
as i had bother getting it stable and didnt want to break the card ( probably just my inexperience )

so i may try and go for a factory OC version again or at least try and get the best card that i can as slight OCing is all i will be doing at this moment anyway


----------



## BWAS1000

Hey guys, can we change this to the Pitcairn owners club?


----------



## El-Fuego

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWAS1000*
> 
> Hey guys, can we change this to the Pitcairn owners club?


Sorry but i have to disagree with you, More people know this card by the number not by the codename, yes we as enthusiasts can recognize these names but not the general and everyday users, I vote to keep it


----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *El-Fuego*
> 
> Sorry but i have to disagree with you, More people know this card by the number not by the codename, yes we as enthusiasts can recognize these names but not the general and everyday users, I vote to keep it


Just to allow the R9 270(x) owners to join.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWAS1000*
> 
> Just to allow the R9 270(x) owners to join.


You can join this club here, I have a 7870 too, http://www.overclock.net/t/1432035/official-amd-r9-280x-280-270x-270-owners-club. If needed I can expand it to include R7 cards too.


----------



## El-Fuego

Technically R9 270 codenamed "Curacao" not Pitcairn


----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *El-Fuego*
> 
> Technically R9 270 codenamed "Curacao" not Pitcairn


Technically, but also technically, Curacao is renamed Pitcairn So we can allow them in.

Code:



Code:


Curacao:=Pitcairn


----------



## Devildog83

We could let them in here or combine the 2 clubs and have a lot more to talk about and more people to do it with.


----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> We could let them in here or combine the 2 clubs and have a lot more to talk about and more people to do it with.


Yeah, I say we go for it.


----------



## Devildog83

I think it would be fun, but I am bias because I run them both together.


----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I think it would be fun, but I am bias because I run them both together.


I don't care lets go for it.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWAS1000*
> 
> I don't care lets go for it.


I will have to run it by some folks first but I can ask. The threadstarter has not posted since 10/2012 in this thread.


----------



## BWAS1000

Yeah, do what yo can.
Lets get the Pitcairn owners club going.


----------



## Maximization

i am a Pitcairn owner, i honestly always liked our tahiti brothers but what must be will be


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWAS1000*
> 
> Yeah, do what yo can.
> Lets get the Pitcairn owners club going.


I have asked my members to give feedback, you can check it here.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1432035/official-amd-r9-280x-280-270x-270-owners-club/4140#post_21770773


----------



## El-Fuego

instead of merging a slow thread with an active one, make this one active again!
I stopped posting here for a while, i just finished my job hunt with a near dream-job for me, getting my masters soon and i'll be back 100% here.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *El-Fuego*
> 
> instead of merging a slow thread with an active one, make this one active again!
> I stopped posting here for a while, i just finished my job hunt with a near dream-job for me, getting my masters soon and i'll be back 100% here.


It may be that's what will happen, 'is this a good start?

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7965869

No 1 for X-fire 7870's and an 8350 valid results -

http://www.3dmark.com/search#/?mode=advanced&url=/proxycon/ajax/search/cpugpu/3dm11/P/1541/765/500000?minScore=0&cpuName=AMD%20FX-8350&gpuName=AMD%20Radeon%20HD%207870


----------



## El-Fuego

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> It may be that's what will happen, 'is this a good start?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7965869
> 
> No 1 for X-fire 7870's and an 8350 valid results -
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/search#/?mode=advanced&url=/proxycon/ajax/search/cpugpu/3dm11/P/1541/765/500000?minScore=0&cpuName=AMD%20FX-8350&gpuName=AMD%20Radeon%20HD%207870


how did you manage to benchmark my machine








lol, it seems we have a similar setup.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *El-Fuego*
> 
> how did you manage to benchmark my machine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol, it seems we have a similar setup.


Pretty close. That's a nice set up too.


----------



## El-Fuego

My results:
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2451630


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *El-Fuego*
> 
> My results:
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2451630


This is another score that proves what I am having issues with. If you will notice my graphics and physics are higher than yours but for some unknown reason the combined score is very low. Nobody has been able to figure it out and others have the same issues. This is why I only care about graphics scores for the most part in futuremark bench's.

LOOK -



Do you use afterburner?


----------



## El-Fuego

no, but i have my fx overclocked to 4.6 maybe thats why its a bit higher?
edit: just saw your full report and it doesnt make sense, you have clocked both of your cards higher and your cpu higher than mine!!! you should get better numbers.


----------



## bluedevil

Anyone running 1440p on a single HD 7870? Just thinking of getting a Qnix QX2710 1440p Monitor.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *El-Fuego*
> 
> no, but i have my fx overclocked to 4.6 maybe thats why its a bit higher?
> edit: just saw your full report and it doesnt make sense, you have clocked both of your cards higher and your cpu higher than mine!!! you should get better numbers.


I do have better numbers, just not the combined score, this seems to be a problem Futuremark has been dealing with for 6 or 8 months. Some machines do this and some don't. I think I will get rid of AB and try Trixx or something.


----------



## sinnedone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Anyone running 1440p on a single HD 7870? Just thinking of getting a Qnix QX2710 1440p Monitor.


Been thinking of this as well.

I'd be running crossfire, but I think in games you'd probably stay in the 30-60 fps range with medium graphics on a single card.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> Been thinking of this as well.
> 
> I'd be running crossfire, but I think in games you'd probably stay in the 30-60 fps range with medium graphics on a single card.


Yeah, I thought of getting another 7870 but then I have to change my case and mobo.

If I was to go Crossfire, it would be with two of these cards.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150605


----------



## El-Fuego

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Yeah, I thought of getting another 7870 but then I have to change my case and mobo.
> 
> If I was to go Crossfire, it would be with two of these cards.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150605


I'd stay away from XFX, the only good thing they had is the transferable life time warranty which they stopped now!
I haven't tried one myself but before buying my 7870 people scared me away from XFX here!


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *El-Fuego*
> 
> I'd stay away from XFX, the only good thing they had is the transferable life time warranty which they stopped now!
> I haven't tried one myself but before buying my 7870 people scared me away from XFX here!


I dunno, I have mixed feelings about getting two cards anyways. As far as games I play, mainly BF4. Which on a single 7870 @ 1080P, I can get about 120fps on High/no aa/ no HBAO.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> I dunno, I have mixed feelings about getting two cards anyways. As far as games I play, mainly BF4. Which on a single 7870 @ 1080P, I can get about 120fps on High/no aa/ no HBAO.


I love my X-Fire set up for BF4, I crank everything up to max and use V-Sink since my Monitor/TV only runs at 60 Hz and it stays right there at 60Hz 1080P and runs smooth as butter. I can get 100FPS + with V-Sink off but the top card get's warmer and it seems kinda choppy. The TV is a 47" full LED 3D panel and the graphics quality is amazing. I am thinking of getting a 144Hz 27" monitor just to change things up some times but for now I like it.


----------



## sinnedone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> I dunno, I have mixed feelings about getting two cards anyways. As far as games I play, mainly BF4. Which on a single 7870 @ 1080P, I can get about 120fps on High/no aa/ no HBAO.


Yeah at 1080p one 7870 will do pretty good on almost all ultra sbao 2mssa and stay at or above 60 frames. I'm pretty sure at 1440p though those frames would be cut in half. Not to mention the memory would probably start become an issue as well.

I'm hoping to find out how well 2 of these do at 1440p by summer.


----------



## Maximization

yeah i am using 2 7870's on a 1920 x 1200 27.5 monitor and i keep searching for reasons to upgrade but can't really find any at this point in time.


----------



## The Pook

I've been thinking about getting a second 7870 too. This is my first AMD card though and I was worried about microstutter but it seems to be only certain people and certain games.

Kinda pricey though. Got my 7870 for $180 in July of last year and now an XFX is the cheapest I've found for $200


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> I've been thinking about getting a second 7870 too. This is my first AMD card though and I was worried about microstutter but it seems to be only certain people and certain games.
> 
> Kinda pricey though. Got my 7870 for $180 in July of last year and now an XFX is the cheapest I've found for $200


$170 after MIR.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150605


----------



## The Pook

Yep, that's the $200 one I was talking about.


----------



## Devildog83

Graphics card prices are just getting way out of hand, I am not even thinking of getting one soon but if I was I would be crying in my beer with the cost of them now, and that's across the board for everything from a 7870 and up. Even a GTX 660 (non ti) is well over $200. I will upgrade other components until this craziness has past.


----------



## Maximization

they are crazy prices


----------



## Fatman811

Hell my Sapphire 7870 oc editions range in price on Amazon from $220 to $990. Newegg doesn't even have them in stock anymore.


----------



## zubzero689

hi all i have a fxf 7870 and it died because my watercooling loop leaked and got liquid on it and i am going back to what i know and that is asus gtx 770. I tried to use amd but it has failed me again. I am sorry


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zubzero689*
> 
> hi all i have a fxf 7870 and it died because my watercooling loop leaked and got liquid on it and i am going back to what i know and that is asus gtx 770. I tried to use amd but it has failed me again. I am sorry


AMD failed you because you got water on the card, REALLY, that is one of the dumbest things I have ever heard. That's like blaming Ford because you wrapped your Mustang around a power pole.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zubzero689*
> 
> hi all i have a fxf 7870 and it died because my watercooling loop leaked and got liquid on it and i am going back to what i know and that is asus gtx 770. I tried to use amd but it has failed me again. I am sorry


sue the water company.


----------



## Fatman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zubzero689*
> 
> hi all i have a fxf 7870 and it died because my watercooling loop leaked and got liquid on it and i am going back to what i know and that is asus gtx 770. I tried to use amd but it has failed me again. I am sorry


Really?!? You're blaming the manufacturer because an electronic component failed due to water damage? You do realize that electricity and water don't go well together most of the time, right?


----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zubzero689*
> 
> hi all i have a fxf 7870 and it died because my watercooling loop leaked and got liquid on it and i am going back to what i know and that is asus gtx 770. I tried to use amd but it has failed me again. I am sorry


Wow, thats so.. stupid....


----------



## El-Fuego

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> sue the water company.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fatman811*
> 
> Really?!? You're blaming the manufacturer because an electronic component failed due to water damage? You do realize that electricity and water don't go well together most of the time, right?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWAS1000*
> 
> Wow, thats so.. stupid....


guys be nice, it's clearly that water/other cooling liquid attacked his AMD card due to historical hostility and it's perfectly logical to say that all AMD products sucks.


----------



## Fatman811

Wow even water hates AMD


----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *El-Fuego*
> 
> guys be nice, it's clearly that water/other cooling liquid attacked his AMD card due to historical hostility and it's perfectly logical to say that all AMD products sucks.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zubzero689*
> 
> hi all i have a fxf 7870 and it died because my watercooling loop leaked and got liquid on it and i am going back to what i know and that is asus gtx 770. I tried to use amd but it has failed me again. I am sorry


Or the card requested the loop to kill it to save itself from its owner. Maybe that was a bit TOO rude.


----------



## zubzero689

no it not i was useing a waterblock that didnt fit my gpu normal so i had to modify it to fit so i used j-b weld product on it to seal it and the liquid i was useing somehow eat up the j-b weld my father a mechanic uses the stuff weekly said what the **** i put that stuff in a cracked engine block and it works why didnt it work in your waterblock. the liquid must be harder then your engine block


----------



## The Pook




----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zubzero689*
> 
> no it not i was useing a waterblock that didnt fit my gpu normal so i had to modify it to fit so i used j-b weld product on it to seal it and the liquid i was useing somehow eat up the j-b weld my father a mechanic uses the stuff weekly said what the **** i put that stuff in a cracked engine block and it works why didnt it work in your waterblock. the liquid must be harder then your engine block


So you blame AMD for your NOT having the proper block?


----------



## Blue Dragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zubzero689*
> 
> no it not i was useing a waterblock that didnt fit my gpu normal so i had to modify it to fit so i used j-b weld product on it to seal it and the liquid i was useing somehow eat up the j-b weld my father a mechanic uses the stuff weekly said what the **** i put that stuff in a cracked engine block and it works why didnt it work in your waterblock. the liquid must be harder then your engine block


no offense man but it's like this, if you buy a car and switch the wheels out for skis... you can't blame the car manufacturer for you running into a tree. you admitted you think it was the liquid that ate through the JB Weld*. nothing AMD had on/in the card ruined your "mod" on the card. sorry but you are to blame for this one, and hey, it happens. I once started to shut my rig down and got called away... got back and my computer was asleep but I thought I had finished the shut down. I actually took the side off and removed my second video card before I realized she was in sleep mode. damn MSI for not making the board have a "zzzz" sound when it's asleep...









*JB Weld- makes a specific formula for radiators (I know, I've used it) engine blocks are not "under pressure" like the radiator is. even so, my radiator had "back pressure" on it and still busted three different patches until I fixed my head gasket that was causing the back pressure. Maybe your pump is to strong?

BTW- in future, you might get more help if you don't go into a thread of AMD lovers and start spouting hate... the exact same thing could have happened with a nvidia card and a mis-matched WB.


----------



## zubzero689

i dont hate amd if i did say that my bad i use there cpu and motherboards. to me it seems i have to replace my amd parts or work on not ******* them up more offen the other part from other companies thats all. i think it not that fact it was amd it that fact it wasnt built by asus almost everything i get is asus and never have a problem this 7870 i got was xfx and that might of been my problem.


----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zubzero689*
> 
> i dont hate amd if i did say that my bad i use there cpu and motherboards. to me it seems i have to replace my amd parts or work on not ******* them up more offen the other part from other companies thats all. i think it not that fact it was amd it that fact it wasnt built by asus almost everything i get is asus and never have a problem this 7870 i got was xfx and that might of been my problem.


Um, no your problem was you used something not meant for the card and it failed, not the brand being XFX.


----------



## sinnedone

I'm sorry to tell you buddy (zubzero689) but the reason the amd card failed is because of you and not anything amd did. If you are going to modify something you need to do it right, and JB weld is a crutch until you fix the problem. JB weld is not a permanent solution on cars or anywhere else. Especially something structural or under pressure.

If your waterblock did not fit its your job to either modify it correctly by going to a proper machine shop. Even though with a lot of skill and knowledge these things can be accomplished with very simple tools.
You need to step up your modding game or this wont be the last time you'll have an issue like this.


----------



## Maximization

guys will these waterblocks work on a diamond 7870 reference?

http://www.diamondmm.com/7870pe52g-diamond-amd-radeon-video-graphics-card.html

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_971_240_579&products_id=34585


----------



## zubzero689

you need to see the pcb to truely know looked it up on ekwb.com and it didnt have you card up there


----------



## Maximization

it showed the reference I assumed it was same


----------



## mrawesome421

These 7800 series cards really have aged well, so far. I still am quite satisfied with my single card for 1080p gaming.

Great purchase, indeed.


----------



## Brian18741

Hey Guys,

I sold one of my 7850s last week and the buyer is having trouble with it now. He's crossfiring it with his existing Sapphire 7850 and is getting artifacts in Heaven.

So far we've tried just the new card with fresh install of 13.12 drivers. Stock clocks on core and mem and stock voltage. He says he's getting artifacts in the last scene 26/26 of Heaven.

I never had any trouble with the card in the 7 months I had it. It was happily running OC'd to 1100/1225 and never a problem.

Artifacts are usually a memory problem yea? If he lowers the or increases the frequency would that help?

Any ideas what else to try?

Check out below post from the buyer for more details!

Thanks guys!
Quote:


> So, yeah, I was running 14.1 beta on my Sapphire 7850. I ran with an OC of 1100mhz/1.4mV/1300mhz for months with no issue. The cooler on this card can keep it below 60°C at all times, even after a couple hours on full tilt. No problems there.
> 
> When I received the card from Brian yesterday, I switched my own Sapphire to the lower PCI-E slot and installed the HIS in the top slot. I have a number of HDDs and an SSD so these physically prevented me from installing the larger HIS in the lower slot. I was in a rush to get the card up and running so didn't give it a second thought, I didn't think I would have heat issues and on the off-chance I did, I could relocate the HDDs another day and move the HIS down to the lower slot.
> 
> I booted the machine up anyways and enabled crossfire, catalyst was seeing stock 7850 clocks and a voltage of 1213mV for the HIS, that's not right AFAIK. It detected my own Sapphire correctly, however. I tried a run of heaven and the card started to artifact some of the way through so I stopped it immediately (1080p fullscreen btw). I didn't want to mess with the card too much seeing that the voltage seemed incorrect to me, but I did apply a small OC to core to bring it up to my 7850 clock speed. No dice.
> 
> I figured something definitely wasn't right so I decided to go back to 13.12 drivers. I rebooted in safe mode and started up DDU(Display Driver Uninstaller) and ran through the uninstall process.
> 
> Now on 13.12, I tried some BF4 and it crashes after about 10 minutes, same in BF3. Heaven ran almost until the end and began artifacting on the last scene.
> 
> _Quote:
> Originally Posted by Wossack View Post
> how are the temps? used to get artifacts from an overheating 4800 series card_
> 
> I really don't think heat is an issue, unless it's the VRM or something. The HIS was tipping along grand at ~60°C in heaven and then started artifacting toward the end. It seems like it's more down to it not correctky detecting the card (stock settings).
> 
> BF4 was similar, no noticeable rise in gpu temps at all. I have logs from afterburner to refer to and all temps are fine/acceptable.
> 
> I thought then that it was possibly a power issue so I lowered my cpu OC from 4.7ghz down to stock just to see. AFAIK my psu should be good for an OC 8350 and 2 x 7850s - I have a Corsair TX-750M. No change there after downclock, same results, artifacting again.
> 
> I think my airflow is ok, I have an Antec 900 with 2 x120mm front intakes, 140mm top exhaust, a Corsair H-70 exhausting to the rear of the case and a 120mm side fan which has been moved from it's original position due to interference with my old 6950. Cpu never gets above 60°C @4.7ghz and neither does my (Sapphire) Gpu.
> 
> Now, I'm not a hardware noob but I am a crossfire noob Maybe I should have removed all drivers, installed first (top) card, installed drivers, install second card, enabled crossfire... I'm still not certain how this should be done.
> 
> I am going to completely wipe the drivers (again) this evening so what is the best approach to take here for a fully clean graphics driver install? I don't mind switching or removing card if you think that will help.


----------



## Maximization

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zubzero689*
> 
> you need to see the pcb to truely know looked it up on ekwb.com and it didnt have you card up there


yeah ordered one block and back plate, see if it fits first first before going nuts


----------



## Maximization

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brian18741*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> I sold one of my 7850s last week and the buyer is having trouble with it now. He's crossfiring it with his existing Sapphire 7850 and is getting artifacts in Heaven.
> 
> So far we've tried just the new card with fresh install of 13.12 drivers. Stock clocks on core and mem and stock voltage. He says he's getting artifacts in the last scene 26/26 of Heaven.
> 
> I never had any trouble with the card in the 7 months I had it. It was happily running OC'd to 1100/1225 and never a problem.
> 
> Artifacts are usually a memory problem yea? If he lowers the or increases the frequency would that help?
> 
> Any ideas what else to try?
> 
> Check out below post from the buyer for more details!
> 
> Thanks guys!


i think him switching his primary card did it. out of an old habit i only crossfire same models with same bios


----------



## Brian18741

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> i think him switching his primary card did it. out of an old habit i only crossfire same models with same bios


It's unusual because coincidentally I was crossfiring a Sapphire 7850 with the HIS 7850 I sold him and in the same position, HIS on top, Sapphire on bottom.


----------



## sinnedone

The only time I get artifacts in Heaven was odd driver issues and would be fixed by switching drivers.

Did he uninstall drivers correctly before all this card swapping began?

Does he have a decent power supply of good manufacturer and watts?

Unless hes going to be running heaven on his PC I wouldn't worry about it. Tell him to run valley and other benchmarks/games to see if artifacts perceive. I'm pretty sure hell find its only in heaven .


----------



## Brian18741

I know he did run Display Driver Uninstaller in safe mode at one stage but don't know if that was at the start or sometime throughout the process. The PSU is a TX750 from Corsair and the problem exhibits in BF3 & 4 also.

It's strange because I was using the same HIS card with a Sapphire card as he is for about 7 months and no problems at all. I use to get a solid 70fps in BF3 and no hint of any trouble.


----------



## Blue Dragon

Try running card as single and see if still get artifacts to see if CF issue. Can also try switching out power connectors, have heard problems with PCI connectors that the 4to6 pin adapters fixed(try using connectors that came with card).
Also, check GPUZ to make sure cards are both same stock clocks, progs like afterburner will automatically sync clocks but you don't have to oc with it if not wanted.


----------



## Brian18741

So he's done another clean reinstall of drivers and that seemed to help for a while but he's now reporting another crash while ago at stock in BF4. Artifacting and then black screen.

He has clocks synced in afterburner. Will ask him to try one card again and see if the problem persists, it did at the start but he hasn't mentioned it since. I told him about the PCIe connector as well, will update with results.

Thanks for your help guys!


----------



## curteRAmott

Duh... I PMed the info asked to get the membership and yet no update!







I don't see my name on the list :|


----------



## Maximization

i don't think the thread creater is around anymore


----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *curteRAmott*
> 
> Duh... I PMed the info asked to get the membership and yet no update!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see my name on the list :|


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> i don't think the thread creater is around anymore


AuraNova responds, I had him add me like 2 or 3 weeks ago.
Yup, February 9th.


----------



## bluedevil

Could someone help me out?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1470748/appraisal-sapphire-hd-7870-oc-2gb


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Could someone help me out?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1470748/appraisal-sapphire-hd-7870-oc-2gb


Seen them used for $150 to $190


----------



## Darkchild

lol Just looked and im not on the list either wonder why..


----------



## Maximization

well i got an ek block and back plane for my diamond 7870, it matches, it seems perfectly, with the backplane it is very close to the traces on board, do i but some tape on the back plan if needed? first time water cooing video cards just curious. i put the stock cooler back on now, i have to order all the parts now for both cards before continuing.


----------



## jk47

Has anyone here crossfired a 7870 with a 7850? Is it still recommended not to do this or have the new drivers actually made this a bit more workable?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jk47*
> 
> Has anyone here crossfired a 7870 with a 7850? Is it still recommended not to do this or have the new drivers actually made this a bit more workable?


It absolutely can be done, just make sure you are not crossing Tahiti with Pitcairn. Some of the 7870's are Tahiti like the Myst.


----------



## The Pook

I *just* ordered a 7850 to do that. AFAIK the 7870 will just turn itself into a 7850 but some benchmarks show a 7870 + 7850 is a tiny bit better for some reason. Mine should be here before the weekend.


----------



## The Pook

10987 (easy to remember







) with the 7870 and 7850 both stock.


----------



## bluedevil

1440p is it doable with BF4 with around 100 FPS on a 7870? On high? Med?


----------



## Melcar

Artifacts (red dots) at the BIOS screen (and sometimes at the OS boot splash screen). Dying video card right? Weird thing is that I never get errors while testing with OCCT/Furmark. VRMs and Vrams are sinked, cooler is a AC Turbo PRO with a pair of 92mm Blade Masters. Load temps. do not break 60*C even on 35*C room temperature.


----------



## The Pook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> 1440p is it doable with BF4 with around 100 FPS on a 7870? On high? Med?


It might hit 100 but won't be anywhere near 100 consistently.

7870 @ stock for me with a 8320 @ 4.5 = 38-60FPS maxed out at 1080p.

Never ran lower though. I'm sure you could do at least medium though.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> It might hit 100 but won't be anywhere near 100 consistently.
> 
> 7870 @ stock for me with a 8320 @ 4.5 = 38-60FPS maxed out at 1080p.
> 
> Never ran lower though. I'm sure you could do at least medium though.


Just caught wind that Catalyst 14.3 with full Mantle support for HD 7XXX series is set for release on 3/15/14. Hopefully its the 30% improvement that I am hoping for.


----------



## The Pook

Hope so. I'm hoping a clean install of Windows (just wiped/reinstalled drivers) will fix my issue but I can't use CFX in BF4 without DirectX crashes with either 13.12 or the betas.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melcar*
> 
> Artifacts (red dots) at the BIOS screen (and sometimes at the OS boot splash screen). Dying video card right? Weird thing is that I never get errors while testing with OCCT/Furmark. VRMs and Vrams are sinked, cooler is a AC Turbo PRO with a pair of 92mm Blade Masters. Load temps. do not break 60*C even on 35*C room temperature.


My card just died. While i was on the web the entire screen would turn grey. It did this twice and i would have to hard restart. The third time i booted the screen went completely black (no signal) to my monitor. Tried a difference PCIe slot and same thing.

Currently using onboard video while i wait for RMA info.


----------



## Ridingmac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> My card just died. While i was on the web the entire screen would turn grey. It did this twice and i would have to hard restart. The third time i booted the screen went completely black (no signal) to my monitor. Tried a difference PCIe slot and same thing.
> 
> Currently using onboard video while i wait for RMA info.


ughh.....onboard video.....poor you man.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ridingmac*
> 
> ughh.....onboard video.....poor you man.


Serious and the card is not even 1 year old


----------



## Fatman811

You didn't get coolant on it did you?







No offense intended I'm referring to an earlier post where someone blamed AMD for his card failing because his custom loop leaked on it and it fried. (He JB Welded the wrong water block on it)


----------



## Lucky 23

HAHA No not at all


----------



## bluedevil

14.3s are out!


----------



## Maximization

i broke 5000!! yeapy!!!
the water blocks work good!!!!!!!
they are diomnds though, don;t know why they are calling it visiontechs,

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1907319


----------



## Baghi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> i broke 5000!! yeapy!!!
> the water blocks work good!!!!!!!
> they are diomnds though, don;t know why they are calling it visiontechs,
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1907319


Next stop: break 6k graphics score
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1249777


----------



## Devildog83

*Baghi*6K with a 7850 is impressive indeed. I am just above that with a 7870.


*Maximazation* You should be near 12,000 graphics with 2 x 7870's.


----------



## Maximization

12000.... who has done that. I think 4 290x maybe,


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> 12000.... who has done that


Check 1 post back I edited with my last firestrike score in X-fire.


----------



## Maximization

I see, now , I am doing extreme version '. Makes my computer cry for help harder to get higher scores


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> I see, now , I am doing extreme version '. Makes my computer cry for help harder to get higher scores


My bad, sorry I didn't see you were using extreme.


----------



## Maximization

What is best way to disable ULPS with newest beta drivers? I heard afterburner does not work with newest beta drvers

::edit released yesterday MSI afterburner 300 beta 19


----------



## bluedevil

Is it me or in 1440P, BF4 on Med looks like 1080P on High? If so, I am diggin, Med on my 7870!


----------



## Maximization

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Check 1 post back I edited with my last firestrike score in X-fire.


yeah i am in the 9000's with plain firestrike, now i wanna try and break 10,000

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1940195


----------



## Maximization

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Is it me or in 1440P, BF4 on Med looks like 1080P on High? If so, I am diggin, Med on my 7870!


i still got to step up to 1440, i am still with 1920 x 1200


----------



## Maximization

anyone know what max voltage is safe for a reference 7870


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> anyone know what max voltage is safe for a reference 7870


I don't know about reference but mine has hit about 1.3v core.


----------



## Maximization

what will happen is the whole system blue screens and the computer reboots, no error logs, no temp events, I am assuming not enough voltage for gpu overclock. that's the only thing that has changed along with new beta driver.

:edit,yeah maxing out slider fixed it


----------



## AuraNova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> i don't think the thread creater is around anymore


I am uncertain if the actual thread creator is around. I don't have contact with him. However, I man the membership list.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWAS1000*
> 
> AuraNova responds, I had him add me like 2 or 3 weeks ago.
> Yup, February 9th.


He's right. At the time, I rarely checked the forum.

Keep in mind, I am not as active here as much because my work schedule prevented me from spending a lot of personal time. Now that things have settled, I can get back to this more. I'll be making visits every other day at least. Which reminds me to tell you guys to *make sure you keep your clocks updated and PM me the info.* This way, I can make the necessary updates. I want to somewhat keep this thread active again.


----------



## Maximization

well after putting on waterblocks on I am using these clocks, I am happy, my monitor is a 1920x1200.


----------



## Lucky 23

A couple days ago I received another 7870 Ghz Edition from ASUS through RMA . The card looked new and so far is working great. This was definitely one of my better experiences with RMA.

Hopefully this card OC's a little better then the last one


----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuraNova*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> i don't think the thread creater is around anymore
> 
> 
> 
> I am uncertain if the actual thread creator is around. I don't have contact with him. However, I man the membership list.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BWAS1000*
> 
> AuraNova responds, I had him add me like 2 or 3 weeks ago.
> Yup, February 9th.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's right. At the time, I rarely checked the forum.
> 
> Keep in mind, I am not as active here as much because my work schedule prevented me from spending a lot of personal time. Now that things have settled, I can get back to this more. I'll be making visits every other day at least. Which reminds me to tell you guys to *make sure you keep your clocks updated and PM me the info.* This way, I can make the necessary updates. I want to somewhat keep this thread active again.
Click to expand...

Yeah let's go for it. Anyone here have a universal GPU block on their card?

_*Sent from my Galaxy Nexus*_


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWAS1000*
> 
> Yeah let's go for it. Anyone here have a universal GPU block on their card?
> 
> _*Sent from my Galaxy Nexus*_


Yes.

However, mine is non-reference design (Club3D Eyefinity 6 model with 6x mini displayport). The block is heatkiller x3 core block. Seems to be working quite well so far.


----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BWAS1000*
> 
> Yeah let's go for it. Anyone here have a universal GPU block on their card?
> 
> _*Sent from my Galaxy Nexus*_
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> However, mine is non-reference design (Club3D Eyefinity 6 model with 6x mini displayport). The block is heatkiller x3 core block. Seems to be working quite well so far.
Click to expand...

Heatkillers are expensive, but it looks like they work well.

_*Sent from my Galaxy Nexus*_


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWAS1000*
> 
> Heatkillers are expensive, but it looks like they work well.


Mmmm .. depends on what you are after. Anything made of copper with water going through it works wonderfully on a GPU. You can see probably around 5 .. up to 7 C difference in your max temp and 2-3 C more idle with "bottom of the barrel" block but unless you are doing something particularly extreme for all practical purposes it does not matter what block you have exactly on your GPU. I have an old southbridge block on 6770 and it peforms in the same ballpark as the heatkiller I have. The main advantage of heatkiller is that it is actually a single slot business while all the arbitrary things you can put on your GPU are 3 or more slots with fittings included.

Other two cards in my system are:


These are that 6770 with SB block and 7950 with one of the cheapest blocks from Alphacool. The 7870 is sandwiched between these - I would have used heatkiller also on 7950, however, the heatspreader gets in the way so I had to find some other block with smaller base and this Alphacool was one of the few that looked like it would pass the heatspreader without having to break out the dremel. The initial plan was to have multiple 7870's - the non-reference design can be cut down to just single slot size by dremelig off half the retention bracket (DP ports are just in single line in there) which would have allowed me to get away with 4 cards on my mobo (3 of them reference design dual slot business).

Thread about this Alphacool block thats on 7950 - http://www.overclock.net/t/1203458/alphacool-hf-14-ati-nvidia-smart-motion-universal-does-any-one-have-more-info with some more pictures what this is exactly about. Do note that this is strictly 3 slot business even if you use angled connectors. Possibly more if you are using some particularly large tubing size.


----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BWAS1000*
> 
> Heatkillers are expensive, but it looks like they work well.
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmm .. depends on what you are after. Anything made of copper with water going through it works wonderfully on a GPU. You can see probably around 5 .. up to 7 C difference in your max temp and 2-3 C more idle with "bottom of the barrel" block but unless you are doing something particularly extreme for all practical purposes it does not matter what block you have exactly on your GPU. I have an old southbridge block on 6770 and it peforms in the same ballpark as the heatkiller I have. The main advantage of heatkiller is that it is actually a single slot business while all the arbitrary things you can put on your GPU are 3 or more slots with fittings included.
> 
> Other two cards in my system are:
> 
> 
> These are that 6770 with SB block and 7950 with one of the cheapest blocks from Alphacool. The 7870 is sandwiched between these - I would have used heatkiller also on 7950, however, the heatspreader gets in the way so I had to find some other block with smaller base and this Alphacool was one of the few that looked like it would pass the heatspreader without having to break out the dremel. The initial plan was to have multiple 7870's - the non-reference design can be cut down to just single slot size by dremelig off half the retention bracket (DP ports are just in single line in there) which would have allowed me to get away with 4 cards on my mobo (3 of them reference design dual slot business).
> 
> Thread about this Alphacool block thats on 7950 - http://www.overclock.net/t/1203458/alphacool-hf-14-ati-nvidia-smart-motion-universal-does-any-one-have-more-info with some more pictures what this is exactly about. Do note that this is strictly 3 slot business even if you use angled connectors. Possibly more if you are using some particularly large tubing size.
Click to expand...

I saw that alphacool block, but there is another HF-14 Smart motion.
http://www.alphacool.com/popup_image.php/pID/840/imgID/0
Hopefully that link helps.

_*Sent from my Galaxy Nexus*_


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWAS1000*
> 
> I saw that alphacool block, but there is another HF-14 Smart motion.
> http://www.alphacool.com/popup_image.php/pID/840/imgID/0
> Hopefully that link helps.


I did consider that one as well but if I remember correct I thought initially that I might get away with just 2 slots with the Alphacool I ended up using on the 7950. In reality it turned out that it was not so. I would assume that the linked block will work quite fine on 7870 if it is easier to obtain or cheaper. Just have to remember to put some passive heatsinks on VRM's as well. The aluminium ones that are on 6770 can be had for like few dollars for set of 8 from DX.com, for example, if you have a month to wait for them to arrive. Also I have a 120 mm fan just taped to the sidepanel putting some air over the VRM's on my cards (the sidepanel itself is just a solid one without window or fan openings).


----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> I did consider that one as well but if I remember correct I thought initially that I might get away with just 2 slots with the Alphacool I ended up using on the 7950. In reality it turned out that it was not so. I would assume that the linked block will work quite fine on 7870 if it is easier to obtain or cheaper. Just have to remember to put some passive heatsinks on VRM's as well. The aluminium ones that are on 6770 can be had for like few dollars for set of 8 from DX.com, for example, if you have a month to wait for them to arrive. Also I have a 120 mm fan just taped to the sidepanel putting some air over the VRM's on my cards (the sidepanel itself is just a solid one without window or fan openings).


That won't do. Dual slot for the most, honestly.


----------



## El-Fuego

anyone playing watch dogs ?
opinions ?


----------



## Maximization

i am playing STO whenever i have free time. The new driver will optimize watchdogs from what i have read


----------



## El-Fuego

I had to lower the settings to medium for most settings to get a playable fps!
and this for a cfx cards. Not sure if this is the time for a new card.


----------



## Maximization

could be bad optimizations, are you sure both cards are hitting it? You might be only using one card if crossfire not engaging


----------



## El-Fuego

people are saying that could be because of cfx & sli since many people with multiple cards having this problem, i'll disable the cfx and report back.

Edit: no luck, game feels 100% the same it's like I'm short on something but not the processing power, more like VRAM issue or communication issue, but the strange thing it's only with this game, BF4 runs really smoothly, no matter how big the map/players count are!


----------



## Internet Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> well after putting on waterblocks on I am using these clocks, I am happy, my monitor is a 1920x1200.


Why did you barely OC your memory clock?


----------



## Maximization

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Internet Swag*
> 
> Why did you barely OC your memory clock?


stability, @ 1241, system cannot pass 3dmark or work without a reboot. Elpida memory i think is known for this.


----------



## Internet Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> stability, @ 1241, system cannot pass 3dmark or work without a reboot. Elpida memory i think is known for this.


oh crap i have my mem clocks at 1300. But i only ran heaven benchmarks is this bad


----------



## Maximization

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Internet Swag*
> 
> oh crap i have my mem clocks at 1300. But i only ran heaven benchmarks is this bad


I don,t think so, I think I am stuck at it because I got diamond reference cards and I am in crossfire, you got a good batch


----------



## SolidScorpion

I didn't Overclock my memory much because of stability issues but I feel this clock is ok.









http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/bbgm4/


----------



## Internet Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SolidScorpion*
> 
> I didn't Overclock my memory much because of stability issues but I feel this clock is ok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/bbgm4/


So how much faster does that make your 7850? As fast as a 7870?


----------



## SolidScorpion

Actually the 7870 is slower than that clock which as the default clock being 1000 OC'd would 7870 smoke my 7850 but stability and pricing does matter!


----------



## rwisdaman

I have a sapphire radeon 7870 in my current rig so I cant really take a pic of it. But how do I go about getting a gpu-z link??


----------



## Maximization

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rwisdaman*
> 
> I have a sapphire radeon 7870 in my current rig so I cant really take a pic of it. But how do I go about getting a gpu-z link??


www.techpowerup.com/downloads/SysInfo/GPU-Z/


----------



## rwisdaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> www.techpowerup.com/downloads/SysInfo/GPU-Z/


Thank you Max!


----------



## sinnedone

If any of you guys are looking to water cool your non reference 7850 7870 r9 270 or r9 270x I found these universal blocks that cool both the gpu and memory. The fit perfect and look pretty nice too.










Unfortunately I sold both of my XFX 7870's before I even got a chance to use em.







They can be found Here , but i still have my 2 sitting around too.


----------



## rwisdaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> If any of you guys are looking to water cool your non reference 7850 7870 r9 270 or r9 270x I found these universal blocks that cool both the gpu and memory. The fit perfect and look pretty nice too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I sold both of my XFX 7870's before I even got a chance to use em.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They can be found Here , but i still have my 2 sitting around too.


I dunno, for about $20 cheaper you can get an EK VGA Supremecy that will fit a non-reference 7870.


----------



## sinnedone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rwisdaman*
> 
> I dunno, for about $20 cheaper you can get an EK VGA Supremecy that will fit a non-reference 7870.


True, but it also means you have to buy more heatsinks for the ram, plus I liked these better than just the EK gpu universal block.


----------



## rwisdaman

Good point, and don't get me wrong, I like the looks of that block, but it would cost me an arm and a few toes to have it shipped to me. lol
But if it was available in the states, I would definitely give it a shot!


----------



## Internet Swag

Yo if I watercool a 7850, could I reach 1300 mhz?


----------



## Melcar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Internet Swag*
> 
> Yo if I watercool a 7850, could I reach 1300 mhz?


My chip can reach 1300MHz at 1.35v. I hits 75*C with the DirectCU II cooler at 80% with a 30*C case temp. Too much voltage for my liking, so I have it now at 1200MHz @ 1.26v


----------



## SolidScorpion

Is 650 watts enough for a 2500k 4.0 GHz and a 7850 1200 MHz core along with an SSD and an HDD along with some 21.33 RAM?


----------



## Melcar

Depends on the brand and amperage. A high quality 650W unit should be fine.


----------



## sinnedone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rwisdaman*
> 
> Good point, and don't get me wrong, I like the looks of that block, but it would cost me an arm and a few toes to have it shipped to me. lol
> But if it was available in the states, I would definitely give it a shot!


Yeah it is a pain paying for shipping and then waiting a couple of weeks for it to arrive. I know of 2 currently available though.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Internet Swag*
> 
> Yo if I watercool a 7850, could I reach 1300 mhz?


If your card is not voltage locked, you got a really good chip and keep keep it cool then maybe.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SolidScorpion*
> 
> Is 650 watts enough for a 2500k 4.0 GHz and a 7850 1200 MHz core along with an SSD and an HDD along with some 21.33 RAM?


Yes, that's plenty. (unless you have some really cheap no name power supply)


----------



## rwisdaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> Yeah it is a pain paying for shipping and then waiting a couple of weeks for it to arrive. I know of 2 currently available though.


pm sent!


----------



## SolidScorpion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> Yes, that's plenty. (unless you have some really cheap no name power supply)


Thanks I'm glad to know that wouild be stable I have that running right now and just was wondering...


----------



## Truedeal

Ordered a Radeon 7850..

Should be here This Week, what should I expect 7800 experts?


----------



## sinnedone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Truedeal*
> 
> Ordered a Radeon 7850..
> 
> Should be here This Week, what should I expect 7800 experts?


Pretty good 1080p performance. Should expect to average around 60 fps on high settings in most current games.


----------



## Internet Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Truedeal*
> 
> Ordered a Radeon 7850..
> 
> Should be here This Week, what should I expect 7800 experts?


It's aged a bit, but still a great card. Any reason why you aren't getting a R9 270x?


----------



## Melcar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Internet Swag*
> 
> It's aged a bit, but still a great card. Any reason why you aren't getting a R9 270x?


He probably got it for cheap.


----------



## SolidScorpion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Internet Swag*
> 
> It's aged a bit, but still a great card. Any reason why you aren't getting a R9 270x?


Ha very funny those cards are very expensive why buy them for 40 fps more and pay 100 extra?


----------



## sinnedone

R9 270x is just a HD 7870, so a 7850 should only be a couple of frames behind.


----------



## Melcar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SolidScorpion*
> 
> Ha very funny those cards are very expensive why buy them for 40 fps more and pay 100 extra?


Ssshhh. That's blasphemy in this parts. Heh, but seriously, that card is plenty for any game. Sure, you won't max everthing or game at 200+ fps, but ypu don't need that to enjoy a good game.


----------



## Internet Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SolidScorpion*
> 
> Ha very funny those cards are very expensive why buy them for 40 fps more and pay 100 extra?


Didn't realize it was that expensive, where I'm from they are the same price and 7790 is 80 cheaper than the 7850 so they don even sell thise anymore


----------



## Arkanon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Truedeal*
> 
> Ordered a Radeon 7850..
> 
> Should be here This Week, what should I expect 7800 experts?


Judging by the amount of cards he has for sale i'm tending towards the idea those have been used in mining cluster. Be careful with those cards, mining is very taxating on graphic cards and if not cooled properly they have a higher chance of failure than cards that have been used primarely for gaming only. I would only encourage buying those cards if and when there's a warranty that comes with them. Othter than that the price seems pretty ok.


----------



## Rainmaker91

In the last few months I have been building up a small guide for those who wish to use closed loop coolers on their GPUs. I have managed to gather the most known pieces there along with a few less known ones, but what I really need now is peoples experiences with them. So I encourage all who wish to do so to stop by my thread and post your experiences. If you would happen to know of some solutions that has not been mentioned in the thread I would be happy to include them as well, just post a post in the thread and I will add it.

I am aware that not everyone is a big fan of the use of AIO coolers instead of an open loop, but there is people who are and I made this guide for them. I do hope you will take your time to stop by, and I'm happy to take any constructive criticism and apply it to the thread as well. The guide is for all the users after all and I want to offer the best possible help I can for those on the hunt for something other then regular air coolers.

Once again check it out here, and thank you for your time.


----------



## SolidScorpion

Does anyone have any Idea of how far behind the R7 260x is from a 7850 not much right?


----------



## Internet Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SolidScorpion*
> 
> Does anyone have any Idea of how far behind the R7 260x is from a 7850 not much right?


It's a big difference actually - well in terms of GPU comparisons any way.

Benchmarks for BF3 at 1080p Ultra

Radeon R7 260X
40.1 fps

Radeon HD 7850
64.2 fps

http://gpuboss.com/gpus/Radeon-R7-260X-vs-Radeon-HD-7850

Though newer games may yield closer margins.


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Internet Swag*
> 
> It's a big difference actually - well in terms of GPU comparisons any way.
> 
> Benchmarks for BF3 at 1080p Ultra
> 
> Radeon R7 260X
> 40.1 fps
> 
> Radeon HD 7850
> 64.2 fps
> 
> http://gpuboss.com/gpus/Radeon-R7-260X-vs-Radeon-HD-7850
> 
> Though newer games may yield closer margins.


If i'm not wrong, 260X was something like HD7770 if i remember right?


----------



## Arkanon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> If i'm not wrong, 260X was something like HD7770 if i remember right?


260x = higher clocked 7790


----------



## Melcar

The r7 260x is a sligthly overclocked 7790 and 2gb of memory. A rather noticeable performance gab between it an the 7850 in any game.


----------



## Internet Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> If i'm not wrong, 260X was something like HD7770 if i remember right?


Yeah, not even worth crossfiring them imo.

Rather get a Radeon R7 265.


----------



## SolidScorpion

Gereti, Yeah I looked at the benches of the r7 260x as compared to low profile 7770 and they were very close but r7 beat it of course


----------



## Horsemama1956

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Internet Swag*
> 
> Yeah, not even worth crossfiring them imo.
> 
> Rather get a Radeon R7 265.


You can find 260x under a hundred bucks used. They run fairly cool and aren't that power hungry. They would be good candidates for crossfire if you get them cheap enough.


----------



## Truedeal

The 7850 arrived today, but even with 4.40B trixx mod, the voltage ends at 1.225V, which is definitely not enough for me.









My Sapphire 7770 would go up to 1.375V with the mod, I'm guessing I will have to mod the bios of this 7850??


----------



## Melcar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Truedeal*
> 
> The 7850 arrived today, but even with 4.40B trixx mod, the voltage ends at 1.225V, which is definitely not enough for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Sapphire 7770 would go up to 1.375V with the mod, I'm guessing I will have to mod the bios of this 7850??


You can use VBE7 to edit your vBIOS. I used it successfully to change my card's stock values to 1200MHz core and 1350MHz vRAM @ 1.26v. You can also change Overdrive limits and the fan curve.


----------



## Truedeal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melcar*
> 
> You can use VBE7 to edit your vBIOS. I used it successfully to change my card's stock values to 1200MHz core and 1350MHz vRAM @ 1.26v. You can also change Overdrive limits and the fan curve.


I don't see any fields to change max voltage.

Does anyone have a 1 Gb 7850 bios that can go to at least 1.35V ?


----------



## Truedeal

With the editor you linked me I was able to do this so far :



Unfortunately my 7850 wont with stability reach 1200mHz on the core with 1.2v but oh well.


----------



## Lucky 23

My Fire Strike score @ stock clocks


----------



## AuraNova

_Just a reminder:_ I know it has been a while since the last post in general in this thread, but if anyone has a GPU-Z and wants to officially be in, then shoot me a PM and show me what you got. This goes for any clocking updates. I haven't gotten a PM in a while for club entries or updates, and I have been checking here a lot. Let's keep this place updated.


----------



## Internet Swag

I wanna be a member


----------



## Klocek001

Hey I just want to ask whether or not you would recommend getting a second 7870. I can't really find a good review on the internet, the ones I can are dated back to mid-2013. I mostly play Far Cry 3, has anyone got any experience playing it with 7870 CF on the latest drivers (14.4 or 14.7 beta) ? Thanks for all your feedback.

Is XFX Pro 850W going to be enough to do a 200MHz overclock on both of them (like 1200/1450 on each one)?


----------



## sinnedone

The last time I played far cry 3 was a while back, probably on 13.x drivers but crossfire sucked bad. I do not know if that has been fixed with the latest drivers. Hopefully someone can chime in if either the game or drovers have been updated to provide a better crossfire experience.


----------



## Klocek001

Yeah, bad luck. The two games I'm really enjoying at the moment (FC3 and AC4BF) do very poorly in CF. The reason I ask is that I've been considering a GPU update and it struck me that if I wanted to buy a used 7870 for CF instead of selling the old one and getting a r9 290 (non-reference, that is) is could save up to 600 PLN (~200 USD).


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> Yeah, bad luck. The two games I'm really enjoying at the moment (FC3 and AC4BF) do very poorly in CF. The reason I ask is that I've been considering a GPU update and it struck me that if I wanted to buy a used 7870 for CF instead of selling the old one and getting a r9 290 (non-reference, that is) is could save up to 600 PLN (~200 USD).


I have 7870 CF, let me fire up FC3, and give it a go. I don't have AC4BF though.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> The last time I played far cry 3 was a while back, probably on 13.x drivers but crossfire sucked bad. I do not know if that has been fixed with the latest drivers. Hopefully someone can chime in if either the game or drovers have been updated to provide a better crossfire experience.


What was the issue?? I just fired it up, and it seemed fine. Both GPUs had a pretty descent load on them with Ultra present, 1920x1200, 2x AA, with vsync off I was seeing anywhere from 50-120 fps just running around in the open.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> Yeah, bad luck. The two games I'm really enjoying at the moment (FC3 and AC4BF) do very poorly in CF. The reason I ask is that I've been considering a GPU update and it struck me that if I wanted to buy a used 7870 for CF instead of selling the old one and getting a r9 290 (non-reference, that is) is could save up to 600 PLN (~200 USD).


FC3 seemed OK to me, as stated above.


----------



## sinnedone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> What was the issue?? I just fired it up, and it seemed fine. Both GPUs had a pretty descent load on them with Ultra present, 1920x1200, 2x AA, with vsync off I was seeing anywhere from 50-120 fps just running around in the open.
> 
> FC3 seemed OK to me, as stated above.


It stuttered, frames were all over the place, it was just a poor experience. It consistently got better frames than with crossfire enabled.

Like I said though this was on older drivers. It was a known issue and in the driver change logs you could see how much they tried to optimize. Most of the problems were game related though not driver.

It seems like things are better now since you didn't have any problems with it.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> It stuttered, frames were all over the place, it was just a poor experience. It consistently got better frames than with crossfire enabled.
> 
> Like I said though this was on older drivers. It was a known issue and in the driver change logs you could see how much they tried to optimize. Most of the problems were game related though not driver.
> 
> It seems like things are better now since you didn't have any problems with it.


Well I only played it for about 10-15 minutes, but it seemed fine to me. I mainly just wanted to verify CFX profiles worked correctly and they did, was getting full load on both GPUs.


----------



## Klocek001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Well I only played it for about 10-15 minutes, but it seemed fine to me. I mainly just wanted to verify CFX profiles worked correctly and they did, was getting full load on both GPUs.


thanks a lot. are you using the latest drivers ? maybe they solve the problem. what about microstutter ? I watched a couple of videos on YT with 7870 CF and although fraps showed more than 100fps it was laggy as holy hell. like totally unplayable.

what cpu are you using ? is my 2500k (4800MHz) going to handle crossfire fine ?

Sorry for the noob questions, when it comes to multi GPU I'm like Quagmire when he learnt about internet porn - I wanna check it out but I've never had one.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> thanks a lot. are you using the latest drivers ? maybe they solve the problem. what about microstutter ? I watched a couple of videos on YT with 7870 CF and although fraps showed more than 100fps it was laggy as holy hell. like totally unplayable.
> 
> what cpu are you using ? is my 2500k (4800MHz) going to handle crossfire fine ?
> 
> Sorry for the noob questions, when it comes to multi GPU I'm like Quagmire when he learnt about internet porn - I wanna check it out but I've never had one.


I'm not sure on microstutter, I'm not extremely sensitive to it I don't think.

I am using 14.6 rc2 drivers, I will test it more tomorrow, see if I notice any lag.

I'm using 4930k, I don't think an i5 would be an issue that that high of OC.

That being said, I think a single 290 with its 4gb vram would be a better option than 7870cf. I just have it because it was cheap for me and I don't generally play demanding games. I usually don't even have CFX enabled.


----------



## Klocek001

Considering the price for performance, I'd rather get another 7870 for 350pln than a r9 290 for more than 1100pln. I know r9 290 will be better, but 7870 is still a great card for 1080p, I was hoping that adding the second one will let me get 60fps with settings I can already play at 45+ fps.

And if you could test CF in FC3 like you said that'd be great.


----------



## Blue Dragon

I've played on 7870 CF and r9 290 CF. I've played majority of the game off the 7870s and never had problems with stuttering. maybe on rare occasion I might get a millisecond of lag when turning around real fast... my main issue with CF 7870s and FC3 was the heat build up in my case. maybe some of these other guys are heat throttling without realizing it?

I know it's expensive, but the 290 is better value. 1x r9 290 = 2x 7870. with double the mem (4 gb instead of 2gb) the 290 is going to be more future-proof. that being said- if you are going to get another 7870 then make sure it's same as your 7870. the 7870 have two different cores. the original ones have pitcairn and the newer ones (and r9 270x's) have tahiti core. you can check yours with GPU-Z to see what core you have.


----------



## Klocek001

Even my single 7870 will suffer from occasional stutter when I change directions quickly, that's not the CF thing. From what I read CF improves frame times as well so it might reduce the stutter.
When I got the idea of setting up a CF system I knew I was going for the same manufacturer and core, even though AMD lets you crossfire whatever has a PCI-E connector.
And I definitely will put akasa 180mm fan on my side (I was thinking exhaust rather than intake), probably will have to set rpm manually to 75-80% while playing and I should be fine, I play in haedphones so I don't really mind the noise.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Dragon*
> 
> I've played on 7870 CF and r9 290 CF. I've played majority of the game off the 7870s and never had problems with stuttering. maybe on rare occasion I might get a millisecond of lag when turning around real fast... my main issue with CF 7870s and FC3 was the heat build up in my case. maybe some of these other guys are heat throttling without realizing it?
> 
> I know it's expensive, but the 290 is better value. 1x r9 290 = 2x 7870. with double the mem (4 gb instead of 2gb) the 290 is going to be more future-proof. that being said- if you are going to get another 7870 then make sure it's same as your 7870. the 7870 have two different cores. the original ones have pitcairn and the newer ones (and r9 270x's) have tahiti core. you can check yours with GPU-Z to see what core you have.


I think you are thinking of the 7870 XT, which had a Tahiti core, 270X is still Pitcairn, and will crossfire with a 7870.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> Even my single 7870 will suffer from occasional stutter when I change directions quickly, that's not the CF thing. From what I read CF improves frame times as well so it might reduce the stutter.
> When I got the idea of setting up a CF system I knew I was going for the same manufacturer and core, even though AMD lets you crossfire whatever has a PCI-E connector.
> And I definitely will put akasa 180mm fan on my side (I was thinking exhaust rather than intake), probably will have to set rpm manually to 75-80% while playing and I should be fine, I play in haedphones so I don't really mind the noise.


Yeah, I've always had that in that game (on multiple other GPUs I mean, GTX 670 SLI, HD 7970s, GTX 780, etc), I just figured it was poor coding.


----------



## Klocek001

Just bought a used Sapphire 290 Tri-X. Thanks for your opinions anyway, in case I ever own a power plant and want to crossfire that monster.


----------



## Darkchild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Dragon*
> 
> I've played on 7870 CF and r9 290 CF. I've played majority of the game off the 7870s and never had problems with stuttering. maybe on rare occasion I might get a millisecond of lag when turning around real fast... my main issue with CF 7870s and FC3 was the heat build up in my case. maybe some of these other guys are heat throttling without realizing it?
> 
> I know it's expensive, but the 290 is better value. 1x r9 290 = 2x 7870. with double the mem (4 gb instead of 2gb) the 290 is going to be more future-proof. that being said- if you are going to get another 7870 then make sure it's same as your 7870. the 7870 have two different cores. the original ones have pitcairn and the newer ones (and r9 270x's) have tahiti core. you can check yours with GPU-Z to see what core you have.


not true r7 265(7850), 270 and 270x is pitcairn the tahiti 7870 xt was limited
2gb vram is plenty for 1080p i have yet to play a game that uses more than 1.5g at max settings 4gb isnt a factor unless your going higher than 1440p


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> Just bought a used Sapphire 290 Tri-X. Thanks for your opinions anyway, in case I ever own a power plant and want to crossfire that monster.


That's an awesome card, I think you made the right choice. The extra vram is nice to have too, probably won't need it at 1080p for some time, but who knows with how terrible ports are these days, *cough* WatchDogs *cough* *cough*.


----------



## 1EvilMan

It's been a while since I've posted in here but this happened. Added a second Hawk with the motherboard upgrade.







Runs sweet.


----------



## sinnedone

Looking real good. Get some 120 fps at 1080p with that setup.


----------



## chefproject

It has be a while, i have posted here, so did upgrade my system with a second HIS HD7870. So i am running crossfire now for gaming and folding @ 1245 Mhz coreclock and 1450 Mhz memoryclock



I also did put my system into a Corsair 900D for some space to add a second 480 rad, so got 2 480's one Monsta and one 45 thick one.

Here some pics, but it's not finished yet still have to do some cable arrangement and shortening of the PCI-E cables, but see yourself















Specs of the whole system:

MB: ASUS P8Z77 V-Pro
CPU: i5 3570k delidded and naked mount
RAM: Corsair Dominator Platinum 2133 Mhz 9-11-10-27
HD: 2 x 2 TB Seagate Barracudas
SSD: 2 x Kingston HyperX 128 GB
RADS: 1 x 480 Monsta and 1 480 45mm thickness
Blocks: all EK Supremacy clear and 2 x FC 7870
Tubing: Tygoon clear


----------



## sinnedone

Looking real nice.









What res/refresh rate are you gaming at?


----------



## Maximization

yeah nice blues


----------



## AuraNova

Wow chefproject, that looks great! That blue is really nice to look at.

I know it's been over a week since you posted this, but I'd like to put you officially in the club, if you don't mind joining.


----------



## vasili111

Which driver version gives best performance?


----------



## jason387

Guys Can I join? I have the Sapphire 7870 Ghz Edition.




I've noticed that the card has a lot of vdroop. Even if I set the voltage to the max in Sapphire Trixx which is 1.3v at idle my GPU VDDC will be at 1.26v and during intense load it drops all the way to 1.2v. Owing to this I cannot overclock further. Is there any way of keeping the voltage higher during 100% GPU load?


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Guys Can I join? I have the Sapphire 7870 Ghz Edition.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've noticed that the card has a lot of vdroop. Even if I set the voltage to the max in Sapphire Trixx which is 1.3v at idle my GPU VDDC will be at 1.26v and during intense load it drops all the way to 1.2v. Owing to this I cannot overclock further. Is there any way of keeping the voltage higher during 100% GPU load?


That's normal and how Vdroop is supposed to work, it's a safety so to keep it from over or under-volting your chip when going from full load to idle and vice verse








We can't control it like we can with LLC and offset on a cpu through the BIOS on high end motherboards.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> That's normal and how Vdroop is supposed to work, it's a safety so to keep it from over or under-volting your chip when going from full load to idle and vice verse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can't control it like we can with LLC and offset on a cpu through the BIOS on high end motherboards.


Thanks for confirming. So I edited the bios and kept the max voltage to 1.3v and increased the TDP to 200 from 168 using VBE7 and now I get 1.2v under load.. I ran Final Fantasy Character Creation Benchmark at Maximum, 1920x1080 in Full Screen Mode and this is the score I got.



Can you or anyone else here run it please







?


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Thanks for confirming. So I edited the bios and kept the max voltage to 1.3v and increased the TDP to 200 from 168 using VBE7 and now I get 1.2v under load.. I ran Final Fantasy Character Creation Benchmark at Maximum, 1920x1080 in Full Screen Mode and this is the score I got.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you or anyone else here run it please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Nice...glad you got it sorted









Sorry, I don't have FF...maybe someone else has the game and can help you out. Anyone?


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Nice...glad you got it sorted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I don't have FF...maybe someone else has the game and can help you out. Anyone?


Is there any other game you have that has an in built benchmark?


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Is there any other game you have that has an in built benchmark?


Yea but my system is currently down right now...pulled my 7870's and replacing them with these


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Yea but my system is currently down right now...pulled my 7870's and replacing them with these












What's going to happen to those 7870's?


----------



## jason387

I was re doing the thermal paste on the GPU so I decided to take a few pics. Does this give much information?


----------



## Buehlar

Probably just sell them in the market...or on eBay.


----------



## LGxStarburst

Would Like to join the Club.. Picked up two 7850's on CL yesterday. the ASUS HD7850-DC2-2GD5 and the ASUS HD7850-DC2-2GD5-V2 Both for 200 bucks (prolly still too much)





But i am having an issue.. I installed them both and want to do a CFX setup but they wont go into CFX and every so often my screen goes black for a few seconds. ive swapped them around and tested each individually and they seem to work fine. Has anyone else had this issue before??? is there a fix?

System setup is

ASUS m5a99x evo
Athlon II X4 640 3.1ghz quad core
850w NZXT HALE90 PSU
Kraken x41
90gb SSD
3 500gb hdd
1 2tb hdd

running latest AMD CCC i believe 14.9 or 14.11 is the beta

is my 850 enough for the setup or should i invest in a much larger one?
thanks any help is appreciated


----------



## Maximization

my 850 powers 2 diamond 7870s no problem, the power issue would not be an issue with cfx. The power saving feature will not turn on the scond card till its needed.


----------



## LGxStarburst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> my 850 powers 2 diamond 7870s no problem, the power issue would not be an issue with cfx. The power saving feature will not turn on the scond card till its needed.


Yea I just pulled the second card put and ran my system on thesingle card first and I kept getting the black screen blanks for a few seconds. It doesn't cause crash it just goes blank for a second. No one seems to know what causes this. I actually got my cfx to operrate while playing need for speed. But other games that I had cfx on don't do it anymore. I just uninstalled raptor cause that **** made my graphics shifty. But other than that I o lu got the black screen issue. It's strange


----------



## El-Fuego

was really thinking of jumping to GTX970 (and kinda still for power consumption) because I got some issues with far cry 4, then I decided to play with my configuration a bit, i changed my cards order, flipped them to see if that fixes my issues and to give my primary a break, and that didn't fix anything, I really thought my card got fried/other issues since its been my primary for over 2 years of daily folding/gaming.

I wiped out my driver then installed 14.11 beta, all good now, no stuttering, no light flickering and no other issues (so far).


----------



## sinnedone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *El-Fuego*
> 
> was really thinking of jumping to GTX970 (and kinda still for power consumption) because I got some issues with far cry 4, then I decided to play with my configuration a bit, i changed my cards order, flipped them to see if that fixes my issues and to give my primary a break, and that didn't fix anything, I really thought my card got fried/other issues since its been my primary for over 2 years of daily folding/gaming.
> 
> I wiped out my driver then installed 14.11 beta, all good now, no stuttering, no light flickering and no other issues (so far).


Far cry 4 has issues with dual card setups.(just like 3 did) Disable crossfire for this game


----------



## El-Fuego

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> Far cry 4 has issues with dual card setups.(just like 3 did) Disable crossfire for this game


Its seems to be fine with the new beta drivers.


----------



## Soyrunner

Hi from Soyrunner. For years I crunched data for [email protected] as team Soyrunner.

My efforts now are directed at using Comskip and MCEBuddy to remove commercials and compress videos I record with a Silicone Dust HDHR3-cc.

About my AMD Radeon 7800: has 2 gigs ram and doesn't add a thing to my commercial removal and compression speed. The reason is I still use WinXP Pro x64 is I really don't care to upgrade to Win7.

I'm told nightly builds of Comskip do use the GPU but not with WinXP.

Have you any suggestions on how I might improve my system so as to bring the GPU into the mix while still using WinXP x64? My present video driver is: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.; 7/27/2012; version 8.982.0.0.

Thanks.

Soyrunner


----------



## Soyrunner

Well, that was a bit disconcerting. I ran the AMD Compatiablility Checker, it identified the card and my operating system. I downloaded the suggested driver. Driver installed I rebooted and the system hangs. This is a Foxconn motherboard. I rebooted to the last working configuration and am back online. Checking now I see I am back to the 2012 AMD driver.


----------



## Soyrunner

Reinstalled the driver by running setup.exe. From the menu ran restart runtime. Rebooted successfully. Now have driver dated 12/23/2013 version 9.0.100.9001.


----------



## LGxStarburst

think i resolved my black screens by running the v2 as my second card.. dont know what i did but it doesnt do it anymore but need for speed most wanted and rivals looks sick with this pair going.. gonna prolly find some graphic intensive games to test out.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LGxStarburst*
> 
> think i resolved my black screens by running the v2 as my second card.. dont know what i did but it doesnt do it anymore but need for speed most wanted and rivals looks sick with this pair going.. gonna prolly find some graphic intensive games to test out.


Once I started getting the black screens my GPU failed soon after.


----------



## LGxStarburst

my black screens were not crash screens what it resembled was refresh in my screen so i changed resolutions and swapped the cards and it stopped doing it altogether.. i was happy it stopped im enjoying my 7850's lol


----------



## screenprinter

Any positive proofs & links about flashing 7870 (GHz Edtn. or regular) to 270x ??
(I know about problems with diff.memory chips, it's my question)


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *screenprinter*
> 
> Any positive proofs & links about flashing 7870 (GHz Edtn. or regular) to 270x ??
> (I know about problems with diff.memory chips, it's my question)


Is it a Sapphire 7870?


----------



## Swuell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Once I started getting the black screens my GPU failed soon after.


I hope that's not an exact case to case because I've had black screens ever since I had this card... :/


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swuell*
> 
> I hope that's not an exact case to case because I've had black screens ever since I had this card... :/


My Sapphire 7870 started giving the black screen crash and soon after, maybe a month later the issue got worse and finally the card began artifacting. Most Sapphire 7870 GPU's had this issue and it depends on the SKU number on the PCB of your GPU. They were a few defective ones, maybe more than just a few as they claimed. I gave it in for RMA an received an R9 270 back. Let me guess the 7870 that you have has Elpida Memory ?


----------



## screenprinter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Is it a Sapphire 7870?


Nope.
https://www.visiontek.com/graphics-cards/visiontek-radeon-hd-7870-2gb-pcie-detail.html

But any positive info about flashing 7870 to 270x is interesting for me.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *screenprinter*
> 
> Nope.
> https://www.visiontek.com/graphics-cards/visiontek-radeon-hd-7870-2gb-pcie-detail.html
> 
> But any positive info about flashing 7870 to 270x is interesting for me.


You could give it a go since it is basically the same core. Back up your original bios and flash using DOS.


----------



## jason387

They sent me an R9 270,sealed pack gpu. I had to pay Rs 500 though. I purchased the gpu early this year, sometime in March.


----------



## Swuell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> They sent me an R9 270,sealed pack gpu. I had to pay Rs 500 though. I purchased the gpu early this year, sometime in March.


Ah I've had mine since 2012. :/


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swuell*
> 
> Ah I've had mine since 2012. :/


Have you tried overclocking it?


----------



## J444

Hi all,

***Basic thing, running new 15.xx drivers and radeon hd 7870 w i7 system now have no color once I get to windows 7 logon. color at post and the windows logo prior. did full uninstall per tom's hardware guide w reg keys and all, not using evolved app. steam and avid and reason are the major applications i run. uninstalled comodo before new reinstall, thought maybe it was blocking this or that, but no change. windows is in black and white, and flashes, looks low res***

First post, hope I'm doing it right. Can't sleep, video card not working. Now I can't play mount and blade and dota.

Picked up a used system with an HD 7870 in it, so we meet by chance. The price was right. Was working well on 13.xx drivers until I installed mount and blade or dota 2/steam made an update last week, since lots of problems.

First flickering and flashing, glitching in horizontal lines of color static. Then whole page flashes, then after a couple days of that it worsened to a full crash while playing a network game of dota 2.

Meanwhile mount and blade was ok, but I thought, maybe it is a driver thing, so I updated to latest drivers. Then it really started going nuts. lost all color. Tried to roll back, same thing. I thought maybe comodo. uninstalled. reinstalled catalyst, played with settings 'color management' no change.

Catalyst is in my opinion not much of a control over anything, all of the options are like 'more blahblahblah' nothing is metric and nothing is explained.

I remember having a similar problem with radeon stuff 10 years ago. Please convince me this card can be saved and is not a hot mess.

Posting screenshots of gpuz and dev manager, let me know what else you need to know. (i7/16gb/asrock/250gb ssd/win7 64bit)

tia

J

gpuz1.PNG 33k .PNG file


gpuz2.PNG 21k .PNG file


devmangr.PNG 53k .PNG file


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *J444*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> ***Basic thing, running new 15.xx drivers and radeon hd 7870 w i7 system now have no color once I get to windows 7 logon. color at post and the windows logo prior. did full uninstall per tom's hardware guide w reg keys and all, not using evolved app. steam and avid and reason are the major applications i run. uninstalled comodo before new reinstall, thought maybe it was blocking this or that, but no change. windows is in black and white, and flashes, looks low res***
> 
> First post, hope I'm doing it right. Can't sleep, video card not working. Now I can't play mount and blade and dota.
> 
> Picked up a used system with an HD 7870 in it, so we meet by chance. The price was right. Was working well on 13.xx drivers until I installed mount and blade or dota 2/steam made an update last week, since lots of problems.
> 
> First flickering and flashing, glitching in horizontal lines of color static. Then whole page flashes, then after a couple days of that it worsened to a full crash while playing a network game of dota 2.
> 
> Meanwhile mount and blade was ok, but I thought, maybe it is a driver thing, so I updated to latest drivers. Then it really started going nuts. lost all color. Tried to roll back, same thing. I thought maybe comodo. uninstalled. reinstalled catalyst, played with settings 'color management' no change.
> 
> Catalyst is in my opinion not much of a control over anything, all of the options are like 'more blahblahblah' nothing is metric and nothing is explained.
> 
> I remember having a similar problem with radeon stuff 10 years ago. Please convince me this card can be saved and is not a hot mess.
> 
> Posting screenshots of gpuz and dev manager, let me know what else you need to know. (i7/16gb/asrock/250gb ssd/win7 64bit)
> 
> tia
> 
> J
> 
> gpuz1.PNG 33k .PNG file
> 
> 
> gpuz2.PNG 21k .PNG file
> 
> 
> devmangr.PNG 53k .PNG file


These 7870 had a certain problem. My Sapphire GPU did the same. I ended up giving it in for replacement.


----------



## J444

Thanks for the response, not finding many people out there wanting to discuss the 7870 and lots of reports of driver issues, rma, and even the driver . update is like 'you may experience 12 types of crashes'

I used log to fine with gpu z i'd post it if anyone would care, it shows at point of crash gpu usage spikes from 40% to 91% fo on second, and heat spikes to 50-60C. Crashes and flashes happen at all parts of games, map screens, menu screens. I'll play mount and blade for 45 minutes and it will crash while i am at a shop after several fights with 100 units.

This was on the native win 7 driver 13.25(i think, which is what it rols back to if you delete all ati/amd/catalyst stuff per instructions), 14.3 and 14.9 versions of catylst. Dot just crashes 3 minutes into a game. This is on hdmi and dvi although its' much worse on hdmi, also with the black and white colorless windows desktop.

These symptoms are consistent with a bad card, in my opinion, and since I got it used I think it just means I'm SOL. I am open to a case for any other way of looking at it, of course, lol.

My asrock board has a pcie 3 and 2 pcie 2 boards, is there any use trying to run it in some basic copacity on pcie 2 as a backup or workstation monitor card or is it just a paperweight now?

My gut says paperweight. So I ordered a geforce 740 4gb for 99 bucks that will be here thursday.

Mount and blade is so good it may be worth playing for 45 minutes with the risk of crash. I now have a town I have to protect from getting raided. But I miss dota. That's also the thing, I was playing dota 2 quite well until 2 weeks ago, so it is just like it blew a sprocket. I reverted back to windows 7 and not even making to logon screen at this point. On board graphics aren't horrible but aren't any use for steam.

It's not the end of the world, but I want the tale to be told.


----------



## Maximization

i have dual 7870 references with waterblocks , i have had no issues accept for raptr in vista, windows 8.1 seem fine


----------



## J444

I am not trying to make the case that all 7870's are bad, I am making the case that my 7870 is bad.

Over the weekend I installed the 14.9/14.2 catalysts/drivers and reinstalled the 14.12 omega package, couldn't even get to the login screen, stuck at black screen.

Fortunately I have asrock intell 4000 onboard vga, so I can still boot the system, but at this point, it is worse than it was before, the first time I installed 14.12 I could get to the desktop and play mount and blade at least, it was dota 2 that immediately started glitching.

So now I can't roll back to the default drivers 13.25 even, those are apparently gone.

My question is, after what I am talking about, does anyone on this forum think that there is anything that can be done? Is anyone convinced it is still a driver issue?

If I did any of the following would it save this 300 dollar card from being a paperweight?

-remove card from system, boot system, erase all ati/amd/catalyst, reinstall drivers, reinstall card

-do something to flash rom on card?

-install this or that driver version(all catalyst versions at 3d guru say they have 'black screen' issues sometimes on their list of still unresolved issues)

-move 7870 to pcie-2.0 slot instead of 3.0 slot?

-change a setting in catalyst, windows or steam?

-system restore to 3 months ago from full system image

And after what I have said, would anyone even want this card as a project? Again, it's 2nd hand, it ran well for 3 months, even playing arma without any crashes and 100 hours of dota 2 without crashes, 100 hours of mount and blade without crashes, then all crashes across now across 4 driver versions.

All ideas welcome


----------



## Blue Dragon

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *J444*
> 
> I am not trying to make the case that all 7870's are bad, I am making the case that my 7870 is bad.
> 
> Over the weekend I installed the 14.9/14.2 catalysts/drivers and reinstalled the 14.12 omega package, couldn't even get to the login screen, stuck at black screen.
> 
> Fortunately I have asrock intell 4000 onboard vga, so I can still boot the system, but at this point, it is worse than it was before, the first time I installed 14.12 I could get to the desktop and play mount and blade at least, it was dota 2 that immediately started glitching.
> 
> So now I can't roll back to the default drivers 13.25 even, those are apparently gone.
> 
> My question is, after what I am talking about, does anyone on this forum think that there is anything that can be done? Is anyone convinced it is still a driver issue?
> 
> If I did any of the following would it save this 300 dollar card from being a paperweight?
> 
> -remove card from system, boot system, erase all ati/amd/catalyst, reinstall drivers, reinstall card
> 
> -do something to flash rom on card?
> 
> -install this or that driver version(all catalyst versions at 3d guru say they have 'black screen' issues sometimes on their list of still unresolved issues)
> 
> -move 7870 to pcie-2.0 slot instead of 3.0 slot?
> 
> -change a setting in catalyst, windows or steam?
> 
> -system restore to 3 months ago from full system image
> 
> And after what I have said, would anyone even want this card as a project? Again, it's 2nd hand, it ran well for 3 months, even playing arma without any crashes and 100 hours of dota 2 without crashes, 100 hours of mount and blade without crashes, then all crashes across now across 4 driver versions.
> 
> All ideas welcome






pcie 3 or 2 doesn't matter. you want to use the first slot (pcie1) for your card.your tim might be baked- try a re-seat on your heatsink. disable any oc (including ram if applicable). my last known good setup with 7870's was on 13.12.
if still doesn't work, try underclocking your 7870 a little. if it works then card probably needs a little more juice. if you are set with loading image, then try a fresh install before you reload. several other things to try- for @^%*s and giggles run hdd check if you're not using ssd. how old is psu? could it be a problem?

btw- you can use the rigbuilder link (under top banner on right side) to enter in the specs of your rig and edit signature to let others see what you're working with.


----------



## J444

Hi,

Thanks for taking the time to respond.

I am on ssd so I doubt it's corrupt sectors, all issues seem to be game related though also, especially dota 2. I did just move about a month before this happened, its' been cool here but it's an old house with old wiring.

I will try the following:

-post rig buider, gpuz log
-underclocking in afterburner
-breaking down and checking heat sink
-check out psu
-installing a 13.1 and/or 13.2 driver

Questions
-did you mean catalyst or the driver itself for 13.25? I had that one when I got the system and it was on that when the problems started.
-is it possible a steam or mount and blade install component made a conflict?
-im going to have to underclock booting to onboard video card, that will work right?
-why doesn't pcie 3 or 2 matter if it has x extra gigawhats x milions better?
-the log to file from gpuz shows this bizarre spike to 60+C at the time of shutdown, it's a pretty sharp spike, not gradual, what does that symptom point to? seems to me that points to hardware but these cards are so esoteric i'm not sure if my background applies)
-how do i upgrade power to the card if I wanted?
-my ac in this old house is a little hot at 125 could that cause an issue? Do I need a power conditioner? The voltage on gpu was 11.75, so seems like it's even low despite that.

I know it's a whole can of worms, hopefully it will be a contribution others can also find and use.


----------



## Blue Dragon

I've heard of directx giving people problems when it's just games. if you don't exp. issues with benches then it's most likely software related.


----------



## J444

I installed the older driver but it was wierd, I installed what should have been the 13.12 catalyst driver and when I checked after the install, it was 14.x, something I had never installed, and I had thought I had deleted them all including registry, restarts etc. Also catalyst wasn't installed, just the 'change catalyst' in control panel programs.

I installed afterburner and when booted to the onboard video it showed 'radeon 7800' but all the settings were at 0 and couldn't be changed, like it couldn't see the card. All the graphs were flat.

Booting to both dvi and hdmi on the card showed post, then 'loading windows' with colored stars, then a screen loads and it's just blank with backlight.

Attached is one of the last gup-z logs at a crash, running 14.x drivers.

The new video card should be here tomorrow, (evga 740 4gb single slot), I'll check out the thermal paste and maybe post some pictures.

I looked at the crash log again, it showed the clock jump to 1010 and then percent utilized spiked from 40 to 80+%, it seemed like that was more what the problem than heat, but I'll post that also next.


----------



## gibby1690

high i have the option to buy an sapphire 7850 dual x tomorrow for £70.. its not the upgrade ive been looking for but having recently broke my foot i need something to do during the day







. so my question is is the 7850 still a decent card for games like far cry 4 and battlefield hardline? i know it will run gta 5 decent. and what about newer games still to come out? the quality settings arent to much of a worry at the moment medium/high would do me fine until i can get back to work

thanks


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gibby1690*
> 
> high i have the option to buy an sapphire 7850 dual x tomorrow for £70.. its not the upgrade ive been looking for but having recently broke my foot i need something to do during the day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . so my question is is the 7850 still a decent card for games like far cry 4 and battlefield hardline? i know it will run gta 5 decent. and what about newer games still to come out? the quality settings arent to much of a worry at the moment medium/high would do me fine until i can get back to work
> 
> thanks


Its not too bad but recently it has fallen behind quite a bit. When it was first released the gap between the 7850 and 7870 wasn't too much but as of late that gap has increased significantly. A 7850 would be good enough for those games at medium settings, 1920x1080p without any MSAA. You could also overclock the 7850 to squeeze out all performance from it.


----------



## gibby1690

its getting patched lol.. was bordem kicking in yesterday and coming up with mad ideas







i will just wait and get back to work and buy something worth keeping for a while.. new cards should be out by then so i will see what that brings... i really want to upgrade next year my CPU and MOBO at least so buying a silly stop gap GPU was just a silly idea really.. cheers anyway


----------



## Noctropolitan

Hi, fellas. I have a dual monitor setup with an AMD 7800 series (One main monitor, where i play, and a second one where i browse the net, or keep an eye on temperature, etc)
I had temperature problems with my processor, but i bought a new cooler and the problem was fixed. I actually thought the CPU was the problema when the "Gray vertical lines of death" appeared in the screen when I'm playing
Basically: When i'm playing for a while (Not much time, actually) the gray lines appear, fun fact: the computer does not freeze, if was speaking through teamspeak or skype I can still speaking and hearing (and i have to go with the: "sorry guys, gray lines again, rebooting, brb"), last time i was checking the GPU temperature with the CPUID HWMonitor and it was about 50ºC , so it was ok. Same for the processors.
I know you probably been talking about this over and over, and over, but i'm having real troubles to find some information that could lead me to fix this.

So, My computer, the GPU's drivers are updated, this info is from the DxDiag (I deleted the piles of numbers parts, but if you need it i can upload the whole dxdiag.txt to mega or something)

System Information

Time of this report: 6/23/2015, 22:11:58
Machine name: PCNACHO
Operating System: Windows 8.1 Pro N 64-bit (6.3, Build 9600) (9600.winblue_r9.150322-1500)
Language: Spanish (Regional Setting: Spanish)
System Manufacturer: System manufacturer
System Model: System Product Name
BIOS: BIOS Date: 09/02/09 19:20:53 Ver: 08.00.15
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU 920 @ 2.67GHz (8 CPUs), ~2.7GHz
Memory: 10240MB RAM
Available OS Memory: 10232MB RAM
Page File: 5884MB used, 5946MB available
Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
DirectX Version: DirectX 11
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
User DPI Setting: Using System DPI
System DPI Setting: 96 DPI (100 percent)
DWM DPI Scaling: Disabled
DxDiag Version: 6.03.9600.17415 64bit Unicode
DxDiag Previously: Crashed in DirectShow (stage 1). Re-running DxDiag with "dontskip" command line parameter or choosing not to bypass information gathering when prompted might result in DxDiag successfully obtaining this information

Display Devices

Card name: AMD Radeon HD 7800 Series
Manufacturer: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.
Chip type: AMD Radeon Graphics Processor (0x6818)
DAC type: Internal DAC(400MHz)
Device Type: Full Device
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6818&SUBSYS_E241174B&REV_00
Display Memory: 5867 MB
Dedicated Memory: 2027 MB
Shared Memory: 3840 MB
Current Mode: 1920 x 1080 (32 bit) (60Hz)
Monitor Name: BenQ VW2245Z
Monitor Model: BenQ VW2245Z
Monitor Id: BNQ7B32
Native Mode: 1920 x 1080(p) (60.000Hz)
Output Type: DVI
Driver Name: aticfx64.dll,aticfx64.dll,aticfx64.dll,aticfx32,aticfx32,aticfx32,atiumd64.dll,atidxx64.dll,atidxx64.dll,atiumdag,atidxx32,atidxx32,atiumdva,atiumd6a.cap,atitmm64.dll
Driver File Version: 8.17.0010.1333 (English)
Driver Version: 14.501.1003.0
DDI Version: 11.1
Feature Levels: 11.1,11.0,10.1,10.0,9.3,9.2,9.1
Driver Model: WDDM 1.3
Graphics Preemption: DMA
Compute Preemption: DMA
Miracast: Not Supported
Hybrid Graphics GPU: Not Supported
Power P-states: Not Supported
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 11/21/2014 04:44:20, 1348928 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
WHQL Date Stamp:
Device Identifier: {D7B71EE2-2B58-11CF-CE71-4BC2BEC2C535}
Vendor ID: 0x1002
Device ID: 0x6818
SubSys ID: 0xE241174B
Revision ID: 0x0000
Driver Strong Name: oem56.inf:cb0ae414f5e6a645:ati2mtag_R575B:14.501.1003.0 ci\ven_1002&dev_6818
Rank Of Driver: 00DA2001
Card name: AMD Radeon HD 7800 Series
Manufacturer: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.
Chip type: AMD Radeon Graphics Processor (0x6818)
DAC type: Internal DAC(400MHz)
Device Type: Full Device
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6818&SUBSYS_E241174B&REV_00
Display Memory: 5867 MB
Dedicated Memory: 2027 MB
Shared Memory: 3840 MB
Current Mode: 1280 x 1024 (32 bit) (60Hz)
Monitor Name: Generic PnP Monitor
Monitor Model: HP L1740
Monitor Id: HWP2649
Native Mode: 1280 x 1024(p) (60.020Hz)
Output Type: DVI
Driver Name:
Driver File Version: 8.17.0010.1333 (English)
Driver Version: 14.501.1003.0
DDI Version: 11.1
Feature Levels: 11.1,11.0,10.1,10.0,9.3,9.2,9.1
Driver Model: WDDM 1.3
Graphics Preemption: DMA
Compute Preemption: DMA
Miracast: Not Supported
Hybrid Graphics GPU: Not Supported
Power P-states: Not Supported
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 11/21/2014 04:44:20, 1348928 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
WHQL Date Stamp:
Device Identifier: {D7B71EE2-2B58-11CF-CE71-4BC2BEC2C535}
Vendor ID: 0x1002
Device ID: 0x6818
SubSys ID: 0xE241174B
Revision ID: 0x0000
Driver Strong Name: oem56.inf:cb0ae414f5e6a645:ati2mtag_R575B:14.501.1003.0 ci\ven_1002&dev_6818
Rank Of Driver: 00DA2001
D3D9 Overlay: Not Supported
DXVA-HD: Not Supported
DDraw Status: Enabled
D3D Status: Enabled
AGP Status: Enabled

Sooo what do you guys recommend? And I know, i should buy another card, but just lets say that my budget is...well, "null" atm. So...any clues on how to fix this?


----------



## TGNerd02

Well... I'm upgrading to the Radeon HD 7870 2GB.
#MovingUp


----------

